# Sticky  Roll Call: How bigga boy are ya? What bike do you ride?



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Here's me, 225lbs buck naked after my mornin' constitutional (simmer down, not in the photo):










Here's my last bike:


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Bigger than you........*

......but smaller than some I'm sure. 6'2" tipping the scales at 245#, down from 270# in October thanks to the SBD. I won't scare you all with a photo of myself. Glad to see I'm not the only Cyde manly, or is it stupid enough to ride SS! I ride a KHS Solo-One with Avid mech disc up front on a Marzocchi MX PRO ETA fork and eggbeaters. It replaced My Redline that was cool but too small. I also sometimes double boing on my Trek Liquid 20 which I had to modify some for my weight with a Marzocchi Z1 FR SL and some other cool upgrades because I wanted to be different mostly.
Nice bikes, did you actually build the Ti frame or custom order it and spec it yourself?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

At the moment I weigh 240 and here are my rides...........

03' Big Hit Ex with Boxxer (soon to be an 03 Monster T)
<img src=https://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/2003/bikes/03BigHitExpert_d.jpg>

04' Iron Horse Triumph upgraded w/ Ultegra Cranks, Shim 520 pedals.
<img src=https://www.ironhorsebikes.com/images/products/road/triumph_left.jpg>


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*Currently?*

6'4" and 225lb riding a big ass Gemini. Here is a pic.


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*Six foot, 220*

Just noticed this forum and what a nice surprize it is!

I ride a custom steel SS.
Just built a SC Chameleon freeride/XC hardtail that will be my hooligan bike.
Have a carbon Look KG281 road bike.

The real question for this forum is:

What parts don't you break?


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

6'1" / 220 lbs..............

*My bikes (minus my SS which I don't have a pic for yet)*


----------



## xrmattaz (Jan 12, 2004)

*'Clydes*

Wow...a forum just for us! Sweeet.

I'm 6'5" and currently 238.

Runnin' a Sofa King Ti King Pin 26" wheeler...SS 'natch.

Roadie is Giant TCR-1.

Commuter old Specialized Stumpy 1X7.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*5'11" and 213 lbs ...*

... usually i just round up to 215, but as i'm trying to get down to 200, now every pound counts, y'know?

i can't be bothered to post pics of my bikes, as i really should be doing something else right now, but they are (in no particular order):

- cannondale 'cross as my road bike/ commuter (older, basic model: no headshok or discs)

- brodie kinetic (al hardtail), newly converted to ss

- planet x new jack flash - latest addition, is a "learn to do trials/play bike"

and i gotta say, as crazy as ss is even for we 'entry level' clydes, trying to do trials tricks (or at least trying to learn them) seems just as ridiculous to my battered bod. besides the heavy breathing aspect, i haven't looked this beat up since football back in school.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*Not feeling so big now*

5'10 210ish, on my way down I hope.

Here is the X5 in it's current state. Wheels, headset, seatclamp for sale in classifieds and ebay... they are new.


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

6'2" and 265lbs (hopefully can get back down to 235lbs soon). Will post photo's as soon as the kid across the street shows me how.
PW#10 PISSOFF fox F100X XTR(will ride the most soon)
Seven Duo fox vanilla 125 RLC XTR
Seven CX Dura ace(ride the most at the moment)
Seven Tri Dura ace 
Seven S8 road Dura ace
Spot SS XT


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

6'5", 215.... I'll let you know when I drop out of clydesdale in mid summer.

george


----------



## Xyzzy (Feb 14, 2004)

6', 225#, down from 280# in Oct...


----------



## Chubbs (Jan 15, 2004)

6'2" and 260lbs. Right now ridin a Homegrown HT, hopefully new Chamuco soon.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

*55 lbs in 5 months, nice*



Xyzzy said:


> 6', 225#, down from 280# in Oct...


how did ya do it?


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> 6'5", 215.... I'll let you know when I drop out of clydesdale in mid summer. george


QUESTION: What is the *official* threshhold for the Clydesdale category?


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

*200...*



AZClydesdale said:


> QUESTION: What is the *official* threshhold for the Clydesdale category?


I believe it's 200 lbs.

Signed,

A 6'4", 210 Heckler owner.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

*6' 5" - 270lbs*

Me and the rig...


----------



## tcp (Jan 20, 2004)

*mini-clyde here...*

I'm 5'11" and about 205. am i bordering on normal? Anyway, what i lack in weight i make up for in bad lines and poor form. currently riding a K2 evo with a stratos helix rear and EXR front, Spec. Enduro with a helix rear and Z3 front and a K2 attack with a noleen rear and marz frankenfork front as a commuter. I could loose 25lbs and dress in spandex, but then i have no goals in life. better to keep the weight as have something to strive for.


----------



## tachyon (Feb 5, 2004)

*5'7" and 355*

I'm the shortest / biggest so far.

I ride a Gary Fisher OCLV frame with a bombproof Chris King / Rhyno Lite / straight guage / brass nipple wheelset. A Fox TerraLogic fork is up front, and the drivetrain is XTR. I've got an Avid mechanical disk up front and Avid Single Digit rear V's.

I'll post photos later today.

I've been working on a Clydesdale website for a bit, as well. The MTBR forum will probably see a lot more traffic. 

tachyon


----------



## veelz (Jan 12, 2004)

*Another short guy*

I am 5'8", and around 215# right now, down from 240# last Thanksgiving (here in the USA). I mainly ride my singlespeed now, but I also own a 2000 Ellsworth Truth, a Kona Jake the Snake, and a Indy Fab Crown Jewel, and a Giant TCR converted to fixie/single soon. Here is a pic of me on my old surly.










and a pic of my new bike, 2004 ExploSSif frame from Kona. 2001 Crossmax Disc, XTR cranks with Jericho ring, Shimano BMX cog, 2001 X-fly, Hayes Mag Plus (ooh!! carbon levers, ooh!!), and big Geax tires. I have since switched to a rigid post, maybe after watching my QQQQ teammate xrmattaz kick my but with out any suspension, but I won't give up the forks.










I think with Matt and myself, along with LakeRaven and Ken in KC, we might have had the only SS Clydesdale team at the 24 Hours of the Old Pueblo. That would me we would have come in first if they made a category for us.


----------



## mikeyjunior (Jan 12, 2004)

*Currently.......*

6' and weighing in at #235. Hopefully that will change a bit once the weather gets a bit nicer here. Rode a 97 Fisher Kaitai until the end of last season. With the blessing from the wife, I'm in the process of building an Airborne Black Widow. Can't wait to finish it up and take it out for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Looks like I am about average???*

6'2' and 245.
Schwinn Moab 1 w/ no stock parts, hopefully upgrading soon. Also working on a Moab 2 SS for the last year, as you can see from the time I have taken to put it together I am not in a big hurry to induce that kinda pain.
Gravy


----------



## bm_stark (Jul 12, 2003)

*6'2"/220lbs*

Hopefully i'll make it back down to 200-205 once i can start riding 3x per week. I was up to 235 last year before going on the South Beach diet and riding my @ss off (literally).

My ride (had it for a month and love it):


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Here are my Rides and pict of me and my better half after a half-century. I am 6' and 225, hopefully in a few months I will be 199 and not a Clyde (only been saying that for 1 year). Unlike some guys, I don't seem to break stuff. I must not ride agressively enough or I'm just smooth.


----------



## tachyon (Feb 5, 2004)

AZClydesdale said:


> QUESTION: What is the *official* threshhold for the Clydesdale category?


From the www.usa-clydesdale.com website:



> Who is a Clydesdale Athlete?
> 
> A Clydesdale Athlete is usually defined as any male athlete over 200lbs and any women athlete over 145lbs (aka Athena's).


tachyon


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

6'-7" 225

custom Edge singlespeed

custom Edge full suspension

'99 Team Marin (rigid)

Y2K Schwinn Cruiser Supreme (22" frame)


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

*6'6" 270lbs....*

...before I put on any gear. 

Ride a 2001 Cove Stiffee FR with a Z3 QR20, BIG FAT MAMOTH Wheels and cheep, heavy (strong) parts everywhere else. (35lbs Hardtail) It is my do everything bike, from XC to the Whistler Bike Park! 

sh0rty


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*202#, 6'1"...*

...and someday I'll break that magic 199 barrier just to prove to myself I can do it.










My current stable consists of three bikes:

For winter riding I rely primarily on my Van Dessel Buzz Bomb. It's a 29"er (all you big guys _need_ to try a 29"er) and it rocks in the mud.

White Brothers CX-1 air fork, 2.1" WTB Nanoraptors, Avid 185/165 discs, Thudbuster, F&R Fenders, and who can forget the Rohloff Speedhub.

If I get to it before my edit times out I'll update this picture with the current 31.8 bar setup: Ritchey aluminum "Rizer" and Titec RIP stem, along with LP ends.

The rims are heavy mofos from Alex -- G4000 me thinks? -- and over 700g apiece. That doesn't automatically mean they're strong, just heavy.

My next full suspension bike is sure to be a 29"er, but that's probably going to be a ways off.










My other pride and joy is my Iron Horse Hollowpoint. Yeah, it's got tiny 26" wheels, but it's a fun bike all the same.

Manitou X-Vert Air up front and Cane Creek AD12 in the rear (can you tell I'm an air shock fan?) with 2.4" Mutanoraptor in front and my old standby, Continental Traction Pro 2.1 in the rear.

I went with a medium frame on this one because of cockpit length, and therefore have to go with way too much seatpost extension coupled with a high rise (25° rise) stem plus 1.5" of spacers underneath it. This is so I could run my Titec Hellbent Flat Tracker, whereas a riser bar could have eliminated spacers and/or stem rise.

I'm also running Avid 185/165 discs on this one, along with a Rohloff Speedhub, and while I had to rebuild the Sun DS1XC front rim after it completely untensioned on me, the Velocity Aero Heat in the rear benefits from the wide, symmetrical build the Speedhub offers and has been completely bulletproof.










Then I gots my "town bike" -- it ain't really a road bike due to the narrow gearing on account of the Nexus gear hub -- and to be honest, I don't know how the runs stand up to any abuse with the skinny little high pressure tires.

The theory behind this bike is that it consists of a collection of cheap components and can easily be locked up without too much fear of parts being stolen off of it. Theory hasn't been fully tested yet (haven't left it chained up overnight in SF). Kinda screams for attention though, doesn't it?

But heck, this is a mountain bike forum, so who cares! Here's a pic.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

6' 4" at 220 right now, without the gear.

My favorite ride is my custom B-29. I also have a 21" Ventana Salty which I'm probably parting with since a custom racer x 29er order is about to be placed. Yes, "taller" riders do need to try a 29er.

Very cool to have the Clyde forum!!


----------



## Goddy (Nov 3, 2003)

*eh?*

6'4"/ 220 Newbie, Riding a Raleigh M80-disc in upstate NY.Nothings broke...yet.


----------



## nikolai (Jan 21, 2004)

6'3" ~215 or so
the king of all trials rigs Koxx Levelboss 1100

first time posting a pic. lets see if I got it right.


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

Prep H riding my trusty racer-x.


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pima and Dynamite...*

Sonoran Desert Rat


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

6' 4", 210 riding an '02 19.5 Marin Trail Pro with a 150 stem, heavy Fox springage. Nice to be oversprung!


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

*6'5" 225-235 summer/winter*

Riding a Salty, with Z1 and quad bearings.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a wee Clydesdale at 6', 205# (and I struggle not to drop to 195# by the end of riding season). Here I am last summer on my ElSalty, which I've since snapped and replaced w/ an X-5. (fingers crossed as I upload the pic)


----------



## drc (Jan 13, 2004)

*No longer a member*

thanks to my mountain bike. I'm 6'; weighed 202 last June when I got my bike (Trek 4300). Since then I've kept myself under 195, working to get under 190. My Trek is getting a well-deserved rest while I've been playing with a Mt Tam 29er. Mostly on the road with the ample snow falling this year (for a change).

Dan
Reno, NV


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

*6'5" and 235 now....*

In season, probably 215 at best.

bikes? A custom 29" by Rick Hunter. EBB, SS, avid 185/160 discs, XTR parts and DT/Salsa wheels. Also a WTB Phoenix as my classic, never sell bike, and an old Trek roadie i converted to a 'cross/fixxy for commuting. I'm expecting a new Scandium Kona Jake the Snake for next cross season that I'll set up SS style. I'm in between roadies now too. I'm considering building my own roadie if I can find the time....


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

*5' 9" 230# - losing % BF day by day ...*

... but not losing much mass, yet.

Not sure how I feel about that.

Riding '03 QuasiMoto, Vanillla RC shox, Vanilla RLC forx, CK Hubs with HD driveshell, MaxM bar, 2.4" tires, other bits.


----------



## 2farfwd (Jan 24, 2004)

*I am 6'5" and currently weigh 225lbs down from 260lbs since fall*

I ride steel. Singlespeed, cyclocross, and hardtail. Mostly singlespeed and cyclocross on the trail. I consider getting a full suspension bike every year, but can't seem to pull the trigger. I like carbs and unfiltered beer. I am a southern California native and moved to the Front Range, CO. a year ago today. Love Colorado. I don't break everything, just wheels and my own bones. When I crash...I crash hard and the ground does shake.

I'm glad to see this forum born.....there are lots of big boys out there getting it on.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

*Clydesdale...*

5'11" 230 lbs. 
Down from 260 lbs. this summer. Got a Trek 4500 in September. Riding 3-5 times a week got rid of it--and I haven't even changed my eating habits  Haven't broken anything on the Trek yet. Upgrading to FS in May. Thinking about either a SC Heckler, a Trek Liquid or a Giant VT. Any suggestions from my more experienced "clydesdale" brothers?? I want to try to stay around $2500 or less. ANY suggestions or ideas will be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

I am 6'6" and weigh around 290 pounds. I plan on getting a Haro 8.3 sometime this year.


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

I guess I better check in...

6"2" ~225 pounds shooting for 210.

Bikes: 
Jamis Dakota XC (Steel HT) 
Turner 5 Spot 

Both built with burly-ish stuff Lovin' the ridin' thing to no end!


----------



## bsaunder (Feb 25, 2004)

5'10" , 227lbs - as soon as my ACL surgery heals a bit more I'll be riding my '04 Stumpy FSR


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

*No more training wheels for me...*

Clydesdale here at 6'4" and 213 pounds.

What's the ride? No more weenie wheels or training wheels for me. ;-) It's a two niner all the way with a Surly Karate Monkey built to my taste with the usual goodies:


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

wow deja vu for me, I think I said this last night.

250#, 6' ok,ok, 5'11+3/4. so I'm not big, I'm fat. hey, its like built in crash padding.

Heckler. overkill for FL? not for a fatty.


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*6'2" 265lbs*

I'm starting a new category-the Super Clydesdale-250+! We'll get special treatment during races-like-we'll be timed in 1 mile segments and then be forced to inhale Krispy Kreme's at certain checkpoints and then swill down a thick ale before we get back on the bike. And of course, at the finish line there will be a huge couch and a big screen tv with Anna Nicole Smith-our sister in spirit!

Bikes: Santa Cruz Blur (too noodly for me-selling)
Turner XCE
Sweet Ass Surly 1x1
Santa Cruz Bullit (my personal fave)
Just ordred: Ventana La Bruja & X5 to replace my Blur.

Maybe if I spent as much time riding as I do buying and selling bikes I'd be a little guy!
Doubt it! I'm Bench Pressing over 400lbs-so I'm allowed to be big!


----------



## Laffy (Jan 13, 2004)

5' 11" 225-230 damm that is 40 more pounds than I was in 98. yikes!

I ride an Access XCL; yeah the light and cheap one. 
Zochi/XT/Rhynolites
Really want a Ventana, but am underemployed at the moment.

PattD made me cry!


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

6'0", 215 lbs, Santa Cruz Superlight, Bianchi SISS.


----------



## ero2 (Feb 25, 2004)

5'11" 260 and just ordered one of these


----------



## Jax Rider (Jan 13, 2004)

*Is there enough room in here?*

Hey all, 6'1" 230lbs, I am glad to see this forum. It's a long time overdue. I can not find a picture right now, But I ride a Kona Dawg.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

6'3" 250 down from 301 in august '03. Should be down to 220 by mid-summer.

Ride an '02 raleigh m50 with lots of big-guy mods, about to order an iron horse SGS sport (going to have to get burly springs). 

Re- why stop at checkpoints for thick drink? I'm gonna camelbak newcastle for the super-clyde category races!


----------



## SoloWithOthers (Jan 6, 2004)

*6'5" - 230lbs.*

I ride...
XL Klein Attitude with Fox RLC and XT 517's
A Cannondale 1FG single Speed (mostly stock)
A specialized Allez Pro road bike (stock)

And here are some pictures...


----------



## Xyzzy (Feb 14, 2004)

Green Giant said:


> how did ya do it?


I stopped riding in 88 or 89 and stopped exercising entirely in 93 or 94... You wouldn't believe how sick and out of shape I got over the following 9-10 years... 

My recipe:

1) Drink lots of water... 64oz a day or more...

2) eat < 20g carbs a day... All I eat is meat with some cheese... Literally...

3) Row every night for 8-10 minutes... (I have a C2 ergometer that I started with because I was too fat to even get on a bike... I could barely even walk!)

4) I starting recently (the bike was a reward for losing the first 50#) to ride the bike 45 min every morning...

There are some secrets:

1) You need support from family to keep from cheating becauseit takes 3-4 days to recover if you cheat!

2) The Atkins diet can be expensive, but I've modified it to where it is not at all... I eat hamburger meat with cheese 3x a day... Total cost is < $2 a day...

3) You have to commit 100%... I threw out all the junk food and snacks in the house... Once I started losing, the *daily* loss became enough motivation in itself to keep me going!

4) I get 1 cheat meal a month, just because it is a reward or something to look forward to... I also think it "shocks" the body into losing more when you resume the diet, plus, eating sugar after not eating for 30 days is like a drug rush... (I've found that most snacks are too sweet tasting to eat though!)

5) You have to set small goals and big goals... My overall goal is 160#, but I only focus on the 10# increments... Like right now I am gunning for #220... Achievable progress is a major motivating tool...

6) You have to eat... The diet makes me not want to eat at all... If you don't eat enough your body will start to conserve by going into starvation mode... It is easy to find what you need to survive on using various calculations based on basal metabolism rates...

7) No caffeine, just water, and lots of it... No alcohol... No drugs...

8) No medications... Just a few simple vitamins...

9) I use a ketastick every day... This measures the ketones in your urine to see if you are burning fat... If the stick is red then you are ok... It doesn't get any easier than that!

10) Keep a log... Nothing is more motivating than seeing progress... I time my rows and I weigh myself 1x a day... (My 2K row time has dropped from 12:00 to 7:45!)

Is my diet safe? Who knows? I do know that being 280# isn't safe! I will modify the diet to include more healthy food once I reach my target weight...

A DIET IS NOT A BAND AID FOR A WEIGHT PROBLEM - IT IS A LIFESTYLE CHANGE!

Why was I fat to begin with? I ate because I was bored and because I was addicted to carbs... (A lot of the reasons why people overeat are covered in the Atkins book.)

In a nutshell, for me, it is all about motivation... If you want something bad enough you can do it...

There is no maybe... There is no try... There are no excuses... You either do or do not...

I may be a Clyde right now, but I plan to have this weigh gone in just a few more months!

Mike (Xyzzy)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Xyzzy said:


> I stopped riding in 88 or 89 and stopped exercising entirely in 93 or 94... You wouldn't believe how sick and out of shape I got over the following 9-10 years...
> 
> My recipe:
> 
> ...


Congrats, dude. That's a lot of weight lost. I got away from exercise entirely as well, luckily for me the worst I ever got was in the area of 80 lbs overweight (with 13% bf I was 220 in high school). I've lost 50 of those already, and as the spring/summer come I'm very confident that it'll all be gone in just a couple more months. Nice feeling, eh?

It is amazing what drinking lots of water everyday can do for you, weightloss or not. Being well hydrated aids every single process your body has.


----------



## bander119 (Jan 21, 2004)

6'0, 220 pounds, will drop to 200-205 in season riding a klein palomino with a fox vanilla fork and XT/819 wheels. Sorry no pics yet.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 18, 2004)

Well hello boys! Good to see that there are more of us here than expected!!

I have a Kona Kahuna that I am starting to upgrade a little- Thompson Stem and Seatpost, Hayes Hydro brakes, truvative Hussefelt cranks and Race Face BB.

Oh BTW- 6'5"- 285# and dropping ( Atkins-gotta love it!) I just moved from PA to AZ and am loving the year round riding possiblities! Great riding areas too!

Like some of you before-
Stopped exercising a couple of years ago and went to hell!
Started the Atkins and exercising and this tub is melting off!
Only drawback- bad BO and breath of dragon!

Spin ya later!


----------



## GhstRydrX (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey guy`s. Dave checking in. I`m 6'5" 285lb....Used to be368lb. B4 i knew about atkins. I was diagnosed with diabetes.I quickly cut the carbs and lost 38lb pretty quick. A friend gave me his copy of atkins. Everything was in there, plus other suggestions that i tried. Being half italian, i loved my pasta......No more 
I`m stuck on one of those plateaus and my old schwinn moab1 needs to see less active duty. So this spring i`m spec-ing all the parts for my new rocky mountain FLOW. Pic`s to be here soon....as well as spring/summer. Time to get back to induction and re-check my mechanical skills with all the new parts. Time to learn alot of new way`s......eh my new friends..
Go clyde forum...Its been a long time coming...............Dave


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 18, 2004)

GhstRydrX said:


> Hey guy`s. Dave checking in. I`m 6'5" 285lb....Used to be368lb.


Good for you Dave! Keep on doing it! I pushed max density at 343 and hated it!
Feeling great and better all the time!
John


----------



## DrGlen51 (Mar 4, 2004)

*Big Boys Bike*

I got tired of my crosscountry bike because it wasn't stiff enough for my 223 lb frame of pure muscle and padding or is that pudding? So I checked out forks that were built to take some serious punishment. I ended up with a Marzocchi FR150 ETA. It's between a cross country fork and a downhill or dirt jumping fork. I also got the special hub and axle.

Guess what it doesn't fit a cross country frame! So I got a Marin Mountain Attack which is Freeride frame. The dealer gave me a deal on some 8inch Avid mechanical disks and when I got done my bike was 4 lbs heavier than my last bike. Know what, it's still better. It goes downhill like I never could before and you don't pick a line you just love the line your with cause it will do it.

The big surprise is I don't find it any harder to go uphill on and I go up serious hills right behind my house. The moral of the story is don't be afraid to buy a heavier bike that will hold up to your weight.


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

Smallish Clyde at 5'10" and 225lbs. Ride a Titus Switchblade with Z.1 FR QR20 and King Hubs. Other than chains and chainrings, I haven't broken anything on this bike since I got it in October '02. Riding a Wipperman 908 nickle-plated chain now and prefer it to SRAM and Shimano.


----------



## ero2 (Feb 25, 2004)

DrGlen51 said:


> I got tired of my crosscountry bike because it wasn't stiff enough for my 223 lb frame of pure muscle and padding or is that pudding? So I checked out forks that were built to take some serious punishment. I ended up with a Marzocchi FR150 ETA. It's between a cross country fork and a downhill or dirt jumping fork. I also got the special hub and axle.
> 
> Guess what it doesn't fit a cross country frame! So I got a Marin Mountain Attack which is Freeride frame. The dealer gave me a deal on some 8inch Avid mechanical disks and when I got done my bike was 4 lbs heavier than my last bike. Know what, it's still better. It goes downhill like I never could before and you don't pick a line you just love the line your with cause it will do it.
> 
> The big surprise is I don't find it any harder to go uphill on and I go up serious hills right behind my house. The moral of the story is don't be afraid to buy a heavier bike that will hold up to your weight.


Me too, a lot of my LBS told me I would have to spend a lot to get a bike that would last(some shops wouldn't even sell me a bike, the Kona Hoss even  ). Finally I went to a real nice shop where the guy said you are a big guy, do you care if your bike weighs an extra 5 pounds, I said hell no, if it will last, and then he showed me the Marin Rocky Ridge and I ordered it. Got a sweet deal, from what I hear the DJ3 shock is pretty friggin tough, so I am happy. It should be here tomorrow, so I will fill ya guys in after the first ride, tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bigkahunadad (Dec 30, 2003)

*a super clyde*

started riding 2+ yrs. ago at 458 pounds. got down to around 315 then had a bad otb, took a year to heal, but still rode during the healing process. presently at a little under 350 (6'1")and looking forward to this season. my goal is to get down to 250, definatly doable. my wife and i just started the south beach diet, sounds like something i can stick with. now to the bikes, i've got a X5 ventana coming soon, speced to handle a super clyde. i've been riding a 2001 heckler, and a giant hardtail, plus a older trek roadbike, and a new to the stable lemond zurich. i'm glad they put up this board, i can relate much easier to ya'll Regards Jim S.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

6'6" 250lbs
I'd have to argue about 205 being clydesdale...i weighed that in 8th grade!
here's my Vulture 29er SS weighing in at a brisk 29lbs.








and my light trailbike.... 34lbs of love








no picture of my big bike.. my 40lb Santa Cruz Bullit..hmmmmmmm, tasty....


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*I'm a clyde too...6'1" 250*



Xyzzy said:


> I stopped riding in 88 or 89 and stopped exercising entirely in 93 or 94... You wouldn't believe how sick and out of shape I got over the following 9-10 years...
> 
> My recipe:
> 
> ...


thats awesome!!!!!
I was also close to 300 pounds , 297 to be exact and its not that i wasnt active, it was from having a sit down office job and living in a province that has snow or cold 6 months out of the year
So my wife and I moved from Ontario to BC, which is year round biking, and i left the office environment to house painting... what a difference!!!!
I also do not eat junk food, for breakfast I have a banana with milk mixed in a blender, and I simply love it and cannot go without it. 
For lunch my wife makes me up a MrNoodle with some chicken in it or Spinach wontons and Pork mince Wonton also, and alot of fruit, cantelope everyday and a mango pudding tart( very healthy and good too!!), and green grapes.
For dinner, my wife usually makes homemade asian food from all asian cultures, and its really good.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Smallish Clyde at 5'8" 200#*










My rides










Beauty - Fluorecent Green SS conversion
The Beast - Giant VT


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Oh I forgot to post what  i ride lol*



wickerman1 said:


> thats awesome!!!!!
> I was also close to 300 pounds , 297 to be exact and its not that i wasnt active, it was from having a sit down office job and living in a province that has snow or cold 6 months out of the year
> So my wife and I moved from Ontario to BC, which is year round biking, and i left the office environment to house painting... what a difference!!!!
> I also do not eat junk food, for breakfast I have a banana with milk mixed in a blender, and I simply love it and cannot go without it.
> ...


I ride a Devinci Hucker, just bought the frame actually, with Sun Rhyni LIte wheels, Formula hub in rear, Parallax in front, brand new Deore Vee's ( converting t odisc next week), Zoche Z1 Wedge for fork, and Ritchey headset...
here's a pic of the frame, just before i bought it and built it... its real beefy


----------



## carter1 (Jan 30, 2004)

6'3" and 236, down from 248 before I got back on the bike. Current ride is a 96 M-2. Just ordered a Titus X-100 with a Vanilla fork. Goal is 215 by summer.


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

6'3" 220 -- like a cadillac
brodie catalyst ht, steel-tange prestige


----------



## maynard (Jan 15, 2004)

*ballfa 2 step 30 pounds*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
long 2step frame vanilla RC
manitou black elite 120
xt discs, shifters, front derialer
xtr rear deraler and cogs all 8 speed
raceface carbon bar
titec ti stem
thompson post
trans am flite saddle
fireracer XC pro tire 2.1
hugi240 on mavic 317 disc, dt 14/15 spokes
odi lock ons
candly sl pedals
raceface next crank no big ring/rf bottom bracket (squear taper), ti crank bolts
i weigh 200 and 6 foot 2. like long walks on the beach, oh me oh my................just ignore that, HTANK you for TURNING me ON smithers.


----------



## Yellowstone Yeti (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and 250 #. I'm riding an Ibex Apogee. I got out of mtn biking for almost 10 years and bought the Ibex last fall. I didn't get nearly enough time on it before the snow started flying! I love the bike and had forgotten how much fun biking is! Over the winter, I have resurrected my old Fisher Montare as a cruiser/touring bike. I haven't ridden it yet, except on the trainer, since there is still about 4 feet of snow on the ground here. I'm eagerly awaiting spring!


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

*Good to see............*

It was interesting to read about what the big boys like to ride. There is not much attention out there towards guys that fit in this group. I am 6' 7" and weight around 240 lbs. I however do not seem to break parts of my bike like some of you seem to. I go through a rim once and a while but that is it. I do more x-country (epic rides) and I love to climb but the sweet single track down is even better. I will challenge anyone to race me up a hill. (I have kicked a lot of riders asses up but I have also met a few who kicked mine. I try not to fit in the stereotype that big guys can't climb........I like to prove that the myth is wrong.)
My bikes are:
-Brodie Expresso (Custom hard-tail) a classic (Antique now.............)
-Kona Dawg Primo XL (Very nice- love the set-up after I tweeked it
-Trek 970 (Steel hard-tail) commuter, touring bike and training bike.
-Turner RFX (XL) I am just building it upright now. Looking forward to riding it.
Always wanted one.
-Kuwahara Ultagra 25" road bike- don't ride it much, might have to sell to make room for 
Turner
(I was going to insert a picture but I am not sure how???)

Happy trails.................... 

K


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Was 220#, now 198-202#*

Thanks to lots of biking and stuff asociated with biking, I've lost over 20# in the last year and a half without really 'trying' per se.

Like the other poster here, I tend to snack when I get bored, so the trick is to only keep healthy snacks around and keep myself from getting bored.

I have lots of work to do on my house, so when I get idle, I can find a tile to grout or drywall to finish or something. My house has not been really kept up since it was built in the 30s and a minor remodel in the 60s, so I have a lot of make-up to do. I just have to stay focused, which is tough for me.

So I have three bikes I regularly ride.

I have a K2 Razorback SL which is my regular mountain ride. Basically it is all XT with Avid Discs and comes in a bit over 26 lbs. I have a Giant Yukon which has slick tires and a rack that I commute with. I just built up a '90 Trek 8500 lugged and bonded alu frame with rigid fork as a Singlespeed with mostly oldschool LX parts and Canti Brakes. No pics of the SS yet. It looks really ugly anyway. I have preped for paint, but have not painted yet.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*6'3", 245# of lovin' here...*

FS - Turner RFX with constantly changing specs
SS - On One Inbred with constantly changing specs

I think the definition of Clydesdale needs to be upped to 225#. Too many borderline 200#ers that are really, really fit. Once you creep over 6' tall its easy to fit and >200# these days. That, or make a new class for us really big mofos out here [insert suggested name].

Shoot, I remember when I was 25, 205#, 8% body fat, 33" waist. Countless beverages and 5 years later I've picked up 5" on the waist...but chicks still dig me.

Sean


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Me and my 15 inch Rock Hopper*

Here ya go... this isnt my current ride though... I have this frame for sale now
My arsenal:
Devinci Hucker
K2 ZED 1.0 Sport Hardtail( around towner)
wife's Arsenal
Kona Lana'I totally modified
Rocky Mountain something( around towner)


----------



## shark67 (Jan 12, 2004)

*6'4" and 245#*

Down from 280# a year ago ( and I think I am now a little taller)

I am riding a 2003 XL Gary Fisher Mt Tam 29er.

Most of you big boys should at least take a look at a 29er for your next purchase. I'll never have a 26" in wheeled bike again.


----------



## erok99 (Mar 8, 2004)

*First day on a MTB in 10 years today...*

Bought a 2003 Trek 8500 Saturday and did a shakedown ride today. Damn I'm out of shape! 6', 260 lbs  for now.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 3, 2004)

*6' 225 '01 Sugar 3*

x- terra 03 Grafton,NY


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*You asked for it....*

230 pounds of nakid pleasure....










and I ride...










Ken


----------



## AZBound (Jan 4, 2004)

*Rockcrusher checking in.*

I'm 6'3" tall and about 275 pounds wide. Figure I'll uncompress back to 6'4" if I can get down to 225. The college 205 seems a lost cause, which is puzzling because I drank a whole lot more beer back then. Anyway, I'm stoked to see a big rider joint; I usually lurk on the singlespeed and Arizona forums. Hey Veelz, what's up?

I ride 90% singlespeed (dirt + commute), the rest with gears. I expect to ramp up my mileage and reduce the singlespeed percentage now that I have a road bike.

My beloved off-road single and the only one of which I have a picture handy is an aluminum 1999 Kona Kaboom SE with a P2 fork. Relevant upgrades from stock are big red SPuDs, a Knock post, Yeti DH bars, Avid SD Mags, and a Salsa brake booster astern. The 36:20 gearing turns a pair of 2.25" Geax Sedonas (34:20 and 2.4 WTB Mutanos in the pic).

I'll see you all at the buffet then?










Jason: OFS, WFO, DFL


----------



## marco (Jan 15, 2004)

*this is great having a site for us clydes!............*



ncj01 said:


> Here's me, 225lbs buck naked after my mornin' constitutional (simmer down, not in the photo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am 6 feet and weigh 220 lbs but i'm a weight weenie so my bike weighs 22.65-23.3 lbs


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes you are. I see...

FSA carbon cranks
Extralite Stem
Extralite chainrings
XTR952 midcage RD
Duraace cassette
Conti Twister supersonics(the 330ish gm versions, not the 460gm)
Avid Vs
SLR saddle
USE carbon alien post
Older 2000ish Sid fork
Specialized carbon thingie bottle cage(that WILL break sooner the later as I've used one myself for xc racing only)

Thats all I can see at a glance, and from mermory since the pic didn't come up while this response box is up. 

Nice ride. (said the die hard weenie himself)

Duck


----------



## Redriderpro (Dec 20, 2003)

*I'm "Redriderpro" and I'm a Clyde*

the name came from those ex-moto years on a CR 250 Honda, but it fits the Id as well as
it did the CR.

I'm 6' tall, and currently 240 lb without gear, plan to be 210 by June.

Here's teh Id if the pic works. It's currently 30 lb. Only light parts are the carbon bars, American Classic wheelset and WTB Muto 2.4's.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

So this is where the big boys post their toys.
I'm 6'4" currently 211LBS w/o gear.
This is a pic of the ride. '02 Switchblad. Since the pic I've swapped the wheel set for Chris King Mavic 819s.









(pic courtesy of Finch Platte)

Werner


----------



## Troll (Jan 28, 2004)

*6'-7" 225 lbs./ Custom Ventana*

Ride a custom Ventana (Saltamontes previously),X-5 on the way.
25.5"TT,24"ST,7"headtube.
Later, Doug


----------



## DancingBear (Jan 12, 2004)

Howdy big fellas!

I'm 6'6", and those scales at the grocery store don't go over 300 pounds, so I only know that I'm somewhere north of there. I guess I'm around 315. I have a sweet bullit, but I hardly ride it because I'm addicted to rigid SS riding. My main ride is a Karate Monkey, and I'm currently building another KM for commuting use. I doubt that I'll ever buy another 26" wheeled bike.


----------



## IndyFan (Feb 5, 2004)

*I'm IndyFan and I'm a Clyde.*

I like the Clyde forum too. I'm on the smallish side: 5'9" 220ish (I haven't weighed myself since my annual physical in January). I once could say that I'm a Clyde formall the weight-lifting I do, but now it's more from sitting in an office for 9 years.

My current stable consists of:

Dirt:
'01 Independant Fab Special (Yes, that's right - Special not Deluxe). When they reviewed my specs etc. they came up with the short top tube model. It's fine with me, because it fits like a glove and rides like a dream. Sorry, no pics at this time.

It's spec'd with Z2 Atom80 fork, ISIS RaceFace Tubine cranks, Thomson post and stem, Easton EA70 bar, Avid Mech discs, SRAM 9.0SL rear and XT front derailleurs, King headset, and a wheelset consisting of Ringle Disc Jockey hubs and Velocity VXC rims (I'll be building a replacement set with King hubs and probably 819 rims when those wear out.)

Commuting:
'97 GT Riccochet with various mods and upgrades.

Road: (future)
IF Steel Crown Jewel

For us shorter Clydes, if we get under 200lb we should still be considered Clydes because our bodies are still large for the frame we're on. I wish I weighed 220ish and were 6'5"! I have a friend who is 6'8" and weighs about the same as I do. I would hate to have his bike fit problems though!


----------



## 57clydesdale (Mar 8, 2004)

*Clyde Ride.*

Howzit fellows clydes? New to forum and mountain riding(one year). I'm 6'2" and #225 reducing. My ride is an XL BULLIT set up for freeride. This bike is awesome and has handled everything I've tried so far. Heavy winter rains have made Hawaii's trails very challenging, and I'm looking forward to the spring and summer months ahead. Keep posting helpful big rider tips and GO RIDE!


----------



## JDigga (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here's Mine!!*

I'm 220 lbs. This is my do everything Saber. Had the chainstay crack on me. Azonic has been HORRIBLE in getting me the replacement. Over 3 months now and still waiting. In all fairness I really like the feel of the bike and how it rides. Truly feels balanced with excelent response through the Romic. Cheers


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I gotta say...WE'VE COME A LONG LONG WAY!!

5' 11", 225-230, depending on the day. Like a couple of other clydes here, I've dropped a lot of weight through training and a low carb lifestyle. I peaked at close to 320 and I loved myself and cycling enough that I had to make changes, before changes did me in.

Last summer, clownin'









...and this February, doing my thing as the "voice of the MMBA"









Current stable:

NRS1
Jamis Dakar Team
Chris Herting built Jack Hammer Hardtail (SS extraordinaire)
Raleigh Professional Roadie


----------



## Maniac (Dec 30, 2003)

*6'1" and 215 lbs*

Currently riding:

01 Cannondale Jekyll 2000 - Lefty, XTR

95 GT Zaskar - Judy XC with White Bros. springs and cartridge, XT, Chris King 8sp on 317's

88 Specialized Stumpjumper - misc parts...it's a commuter bike.


----------



## bob24250 (Mar 9, 2004)

*6' 250 lbs*

Looks like I am running in the middle of the pack here. Currently in the stable:

'00 Jekyll 1000 SL XTR drive train, Monkey lights and just added Avid Mech disks and D3.1 on XT's

'91 C'Dale SE2000 --- commuter bike -- rigid front, 50mm rear travel. LX 7 sp -- after this year going to 9sp

'84 Bianchi road bike --- still not sure which one it is-- but it a 10 sp (5x2) almost never ridden ---although not sure what I want to do with it yet...maybe a single speed or may just leave it....had to take the bike with the SE2000

I would post pics, but had a choice...digital camera or commuter bike....digital camera or new rims and brakes. So I guess when I am done buying bike parts I will get the camera.

Bob


----------



## nullman (Mar 8, 2004)

*Help Me! I'm Shrinking!*

6'2" Sub 240 (thank you very much) and dropping.

I will never be the 185 I was in college; I have much more muscle now than then. I dropped 50 pounds on Weight Watchers - you can too. Regular exercise is KEY. Also, don't adopt monkish dietary habits that limit your intake to a few types of food. Enjoying your diet is the key to succeeding. If you feel deprived, you will resent your plan and have a much harder time losing. Any way, I will be delighted to be back down to 220.

Riding:

04 Ellsworth Id (thompson post/stem, dontchano?)
cannondale R400
K2 Zed X hardtail SS convert
Cannondale M500 SS island assault cycle


----------



## WEBERTIME (Feb 4, 2004)

*Vermonster...*

6'5" 248lbs
02 Kona Stinky Primo 20"
built XC style (Psylo Race 5"/XT/Rhyno Lite/Geax 225/Titec hellbent post/Pro Taper bar/ Times.
02 Lemond Tourmalet 61cm
Tiagra w/Ultegra chain and cassette/Conti 4 Season 700x28.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Glad I Ain't The Only One!*

Currently ~255 from ~240 in August and still dropping.

My Ride:

Kona Kikapu


----------



## PattD (Feb 22, 2004)

*Is this John Burt?*



Farmer_John said:


> Well, I gotta say...WE'VE COME A LONG LONG WAY!!
> 
> 5' 11", 225-230, depending on the day. Like a couple of other clydes here, I've dropped a lot of weight through training and a low carb lifestyle. I peaked at close to 320 and I loved myself and cycling enough that I had to make changes, before changes did me in.
> 
> ...


Man if it is, you look great! Congrats on the slimming down. I rode with you guys a # of times when I lived in Michigan-but moved to Colorado several years ago. Way to go man!

Patt Drawe


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

*6'2" / 230lbs (clothed)*

Up from last year by about 10 lbs.

Here's the running Stable...Got a commuter too but no wheels on it at the moment.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

hey fellow giants o' the trails... 6'8" 310lbs of Heckler riding tonage here. 

Here's my baby... not the best pic... but y'all get the idea!


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*Squash Checking In...*

I'm 6' 5" and 230. Probably less now, havn't had access to a scale. You'd be surprised how hard they are to find in Iraq! Cuttently deployed with my National Guard unit here. But when I get home the 03 Enduro will be getting a work out on a regular basis again.

Good Dirt


----------



## Murchman (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm 6'2 205lbs, back in July when i started riding again after 12 years I was 245lbs. I ride an XL 03 Fuel 80 that is anything but stock. Current picture


----------



## BSN_mt (Mar 11, 2004)

*6' @ 225 (was 230, looking for 200)*

Nice to see the big boys are out in force.

Riding a 03 DBR xts moto. And winner of the 2002 Heavy but Healthy Postfalls Biathalon. It was fun passing all of the guys with the skinny road bikes with flats on my old 32lb FSR Comp.


----------



## paramountz (Mar 11, 2004)

*IBIS Ripley*

230 lbs 6' 1" IBIS ripley Best bike I ever owned!


----------



## RidgeRunner (Feb 26, 2004)

6', 210lbs, Trek 4300.


----------



## nermol (Jan 14, 2004)

*I weigh how much?*

6'3" 245 of pure me. 

04 Sworks Enduro (Thanx Specialized!)
03 Epic (New to me to replace stolen hard tail)
03 Allez (Gets most of the miles this time of year)
98 Rock Hopper (Single speed)


----------



## msclydesdale (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm 6"3', about 270#. Nowhere near as good a rider as most of you (and without really technical trails), I'm on a Schwinn Mesa. It's a fantastic bike for my ability.


----------



## fatnbald1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and weigh in at about 208. I'd like to hit 195 or even less which may happen soon because the weather is clearing up finally. I just started riding a year ago almost to the day and started with a Fuji Outland SE. It is now my commuter for about 10 miles a day round trip, and recently for my birthday I got (bought!) a Giant NRS 3 for the dirt. I LOVE the Giant!


----------



## jason74 (Mar 7, 2004)

I am 5'10" and weigh about 225. I ride a Marin team chromoly hardtail and I love the bike. It is a 97 model and it is still holding strong.( could be because back in the days when I bought it I was a bit lighter)


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Padre said:


> 6'6" 250lbs
> I'd have to argue about 205 being clydesdale...i weighed that in 8th grade!
> here's my Vulture 29er SS weighing in at a brisk 29lbs.
> 
> ...


okay..here's a picture of the big bike... it used to be my xc warrior but now is relegated to mostly DH duty along with some light xc or urban naughytness....


----------



## bykhed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Finally - some normal guys!*

...and not some skinny-a$$ed weirdos. How dare they pass us on the uphills anyway?

6'1" 216 lbs. - I'm down from 222 lbs. on January 1st. I've been working out 3-4x a week with free weights and high-intensity cardio (how's 45 mins. on the stairmaster for fun?), so some fat weight is now muscle weight. Losing is hard now that I'm 10 months from 40, but I'm determined to be fit and forty rather than fat and forty - my goal is 190 lbs.

I've got two bikes currently - a circa 1989 Kona Hei Hei, currently with a Manitou Black and Rhyno Lites, and a brand new Giant AC2 which appears to be bombproof, even for a dainty, graceful guy like me. Pics are "before" me surrounded by yummy food and the new bike.


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

6-3" and 265 here, trying to get down to 225-230. Here's my ultralight XC bike: 03 BigHit Expert with 03 Super T. It's not worth the trouble for me to try to use light weight parts. I'd rather drag around a few extra pounds of bike than have to constantly replace broken parts.


----------



## Darren (Jan 13, 2004)

*East Coast Clydesdale...*

6'2", 225lbs. Ride a Bontrager Race steel hardtail. I keep trying to convince myself to get a SC Heckler, but the Bontrager keeps convincing me to ride it one more season (going on 9 years straight on the same bike).

BTW - this photo is after a clydesdale race in the Mid-Atlantic. I'm starting my boys early in the mtb race scene.


----------



## RolledMeat (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm 6'0" and 225 lbs. down from 260+ lbs. in May '03. There seems to be a weight loss/low carb theme around here. Count me in with that group. I've been riding serioiusly, more or less, since 1993.

My current bikes:
'03 Kona Dawg, stock except for the Mavic Crossmax XLs
'02 Fisher Mt. Tam 29, all stock
I also have an '97 Trek 8000 that I'm thinking about converting into a singlespeed so I can see what all the hype is about.

I've had a coupe troubles with the Dawg but overall, I'm extremely happy with both bikes.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

*6'2"/220lb/DeKerf*

I'm 6'2" and float between 215-220 these days - likely to go down now that I'll be commuting 50km/day. 
Just had to sell my beauty Blur...sigh... but I'm now sharing my son's 19.5" DeKerf Team ST. Went out with a buddy last weekend for it's maiden voyage. Such a sweet bike, but boy does it need at least a front disc!?! I'd forgotten what life with V-brakes was like here in BC - pull the levers to the bar and hope for the best. I put on some Rhinolite/Michelin DH tires for the ride (a bit overkill, but suited the ride we went on), so the bike's a bit different from the pic.

Cheers boys,

Mike E.


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

*6'2", 220#*

6'2", 220#
I am glad there is a forum for us X-L types. I ride with a bunch of smaller (and younger) guys and they constantly kick my butt. I may never be able to keep up with them, but I will have just as much fun as they do.
The bike in the pic is my old '99 Specialized Enduro Test Bike. I have a new '04 Specialized Enduro Pro with all XC stuff on it. So far so good.


----------



## extreme2 (Mar 23, 2004)

6'2", 210 pounds, ride a Haro Extreme X2


----------



## Farmer_John (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah Patt, it's me. I'm still a smart ass. Still a clyde. Still a 'Junkie...


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

*Wow, this thread has been going for a while now!....*

I'm at my typical snowboarding seasonal weight of 268lbs, and 6' 3" tall. But, mountain bike/kayak/backpacking season is right around the corner. I'll be weighing in at around 250 by the middle of June, I suspect. I don't go too much below 250, which is a healthy weight for somebody with my muscle mass/bone density and height.

I ride an 03 Ironhorse SGS pro for downhill, a 98 k2 Beast for freeride and an 00 KHS Team ST for XC.

The worst part of being a clydesdale: having all your friends waiting for you when you finally get to the top of a climb.

The best part of being a clydesdale: waiting for all your friends at the car while they get down the hill!!!


----------



## dave66 (Jan 15, 2004)

*got one of dose too*

VD straight up - got it cheap off ebay and run it as SS [44x18 or 16] love the frame but the stash bars and that adjustable stem had to go. - couldn't get to stay tight. my other rides 
are
old nishiki fixie 
GT tachyon SS
Cdale roadie which sees no love now that i have been bitten by the SS fixie bug. who knew a bike i bought for 140 bucks would become my fave.
holding steady at 6' 2" 210 -

QUOTE=f*nætik]...and someday I'll break that magic 199 barrier just to prove to myself I can do it.










My current stable consists of three bikes:

For winter riding I rely primarily on my Van Dessel Buzz Bomb. It's a 29"er (all you big guys _need_ to try a 29"er) and it rocks in the mud.

White Brothers CX-1 air fork, 2.1" WTB Nanoraptors, Avid 185/165 discs, Thudbuster, F&R Fenders, and who can forget the Rohloff Speedhub.

If I get to it before my edit times out I'll update this picture with the current 31.8 bar setup: Ritchey aluminum "Rizer" and Titec RIP stem, along with LP ends.

The rims are heavy mofos from Alex -- G4000 me thinks? -- and over 700g apiece. That doesn't automatically mean they're strong, just heavy.

My next full suspension bike is sure to be a 29"er, but that's probably going to be a ways off.










My other pride and joy is my Iron Horse Hollowpoint. Yeah, it's got tiny 26" wheels, but it's a fun bike all the same.

Manitou X-Vert Air up front and Cane Creek AD12 in the rear (can you tell I'm an air shock fan?) with 2.4" Mutanoraptor in front and my old standby, Continental Traction Pro 2.1 in the rear.

I went with a medium frame on this one because of cockpit length, and therefore have to go with way too much seatpost extension coupled with a high rise (25° rise) stem plus 1.5" of spacers underneath it. This is so I could run my Titec Hellbent Flat Tracker, whereas a riser bar could have eliminated spacers and/or stem rise.

I'm also running Avid 185/165 discs on this one, along with a Rohloff Speedhub, and while I had to rebuild the Sun DS1XC front rim after it completely untensioned on me, the Velocity Aero Heat in the rear benefits from the wide, symmetrical build the Speedhub offers and has been completely bulletproof.










Then I gots my "town bike" -- it ain't really a road bike due to the narrow gearing on account of the Nexus gear hub -- and to be honest, I don't know how the runs stand up to any abuse with the skinny little high pressure tires.

The theory behind this bike is that it consists of a collection of cheap components and can easily be locked up without too much fear of parts being stolen off of it. Theory hasn't been fully tested yet (haven't left it chained up overnight in SF). Kinda screams for attention though, doesn't it?

But heck, this is a mountain bike forum, so who cares! Here's a pic.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## SP.ED (Mar 8, 2004)

*225#, 6'*

Just finished up my winter build:

Trek Y11 frame
Marzocchi EXR fork
Truvativ Stylo Team cranks
Shimano XT front, rear der & shift pods
Shimano Deore disc brakes front and rear (A2Z adapter on rear)
Rock Shox Sid w/ lockout (added after picture) 
Vuelta Excalibur XC wheelset (heavy but they look pretty good)

I just hope the frame holds up while my weight comes down. I'm shooting for 200-205.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*215-220 5'11"*

Rocky Mountain Instinct
Klein Pulse Race SingleSpeed
ISO Strong Lightweight Rims.

Who was it that said "Strong, Lightweight, Cheap: Pick two"


----------



## edmoloco (Feb 18, 2004)

*6'2" 210# up from 200 before I started riding again*

Dont get it, when I got back into riding I got heaver?? fat to musle I hope.
I ride a 99 stumpjumper FSR on the trail and a new 04 K2 zed HT to work every day all year, and I live in the north west so it rains all winter. But I will not stop no matter how crazy my family thinks I am! sorry no pics.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here are my bikes...*

in multiple posts Sorry about the mess in the background. This is my trail bike.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*This is my Single Speed..*

Bianchi SISS. Not shown in the pic is my 44/18 gearing for commuting..


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*And my all time fav....*

 Rocklobster Cyclocross. For the past 2 years this was my main offroad bike till I had my nasty accident and developed sciatica and then I was out for a total of 8 months. Slowly but surely I am getting back to my cycling form. I forgot.. I weigh in at 215 lbs.


----------



## deanm (Mar 31, 2004)

*6'0", 204.5 lbs. as of this AM*

I ride a 3 month old Trek Liquid 30. I just spent four days in Moab bashing the crap out of the thing. I'm talking a few 5' drops and more than I can remember 3-4' drops. I mean launching off these drops, not rolling over them. No mechanical issues. The rear wheel has even stayed true after I had the LBS do a solid truing job where they dished the wheel as well. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## pcormier (Jan 14, 2004)

5'10" 212lbs. Turner 5-Spot and Barracuda A2T converted to SS.


----------



## 03X3 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Bikes o mine*

I'm 6' 240# 
Here are my two bikes.


----------



## indianchopperboy (Mar 17, 2004)

*Good to see other Clydes!*

I am 6'6", weigh 335 lbs. I lift weights three times a week, and run two miles afterwards. I ride a KHS Fetish with a bunch of mods, the obvious ones being suspension. Romic revalved my rear shock and put an 850lbs spring on, and I have yet to bottom it doing some pretty big launches. I have a DMN USD 180 up front, with custom springs. Besides some rearend flex, the bike has been great. I am an old BMX guy, so I like to jump. I will post some pics as soon as they are developed of me at the local trails. I must admit, I make the damn bike look like a 20"er! Take care, big uns!


----------



## Big Tommy C (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm 6'3", 265.

Ride a Specialized FSRxc w/Rhyno Lites and a Marzocchi MX Comp w/ETA up front. Seatpost (I've been through 3) is a Titec Hellbent, which I hope will last longer.

A friend of mine who is 350+ (pounds, not years) just upgraded his bike. He was tired of the literal 2" of rear suspension on his Rockhopper Pro (hardtail, no less) at the chainstays, so he bought a Craftworks Rail dual slalom frame. It works great as an XC setup for him, and it's definitely the only bike I've ever heard of where the chainstays are I-beams.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I put my 2 cents in here.

I am currently 6' 3" and 280ish. Here is am old pic of me....the bike...well I broke that a few years ago...and below will be a pic of my current ride....the infamouse frankenbike. Hopefully soon to be replaced.....


----------



## I_8_It_up (Apr 3, 2004)

5 foot 8 inches tall, 34 waiste, 48 chest... I basically look like a walking tree trunk. Sometimes when I'm bombing through the forest or busting off of a hit people mistake me for a rolling stump...  Here's me 3 years and 50lbs ago acting like a punk after blasting the glock and 45 off at my friends vineyard outside of salinas(CA), my new ride, and me at Christmas all excited over some new board sox  

I'm hopeing to pedal off the 50 lbs over the summer and get back to my 175 lb self...fingers crossed, it's been a 3 year battle.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm 5'8 and around 225 lbs. Currently riding a GT I-Drive 1.0, but working on getting a single speed. No idea why, I just love 'em....


----------



## Dropoff (Apr 8, 2004)

im 5 10 . i went from 258 to 246 . still dropping the pounds , 

the bullit is my xc - fr machine. yes i go up and down on it.

the azonic steelhead with so so parts is my a to b bike.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

SP.ED said:


> Just finished up my winter build:
> 
> Trek Y11 frame
> Marzocchi EXR fork
> ...


You shouldn't have any problem. When those frames first came out, I just _had_ to have one. I had the maroon model from the first year. Built the bike myself with my own choice of components, so I don't remember how it was offered. But, it served me well for 2 seasons averaging 700 miles per season. In fact, I still run into the guy I sold it to from time to time. Hasn't had any problems with it either that I know of.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm 6'2 220, and I ride an 04 Heckler for my trail bike, and a Weyless 67 for my play bike.


----------



## FashionMan (Jan 22, 2004)

*Medium Clyde, extra cheese, no pickles.*

So, lets say 6'0", 240, riding an 01 Kona Muni-Mula. I've only bent the seatpost, a couple of sets of pedals, and destroyed a rear wheel. On the other hand, that Hollowtech crank just keeps taking a beating and coming back for more!.

Let's see what happens this year....

Kevin


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*Ky Super Clydesdale!!!*

I'm 6ft tall and weigh in at over 350+ lbs. I lost 60lbs last year due to the discovery of the mountain bicycle but gained about 30 of it back this winter.

I ride XC on a Craftworks RAIL set up with heavy duty freeride/DH components. I went through 2 frames last year with the RAIL being my 3rd and ultimate hardtail. The second frame I still have but I was getting 2 inches of suspension from the chainstays  when I would jump things and stuff. It is now my commuter bike. I guess that's it fer now!!!

NOTICE THE WENDY'S CUP IN THE BACK!!


----------



## funkbandit (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay. I am 5'10" ish and about 240. Have to lose the pregnancy weight...I gained more than my wife! 

My main bike is a 2002 Klein Adept Comp. I also have a Iron Horse Rogue Team warranty frame that I am either going to buld up as a single speed or sell.


----------



## imagine (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm 6' 5" and weigh in at 235. I ride a Kona Kahuna and a Hoss Dee-Lux.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

*ah, my people! 6'1", 225-230 lbs, depending on the day*

i may not be the quickest dude uphill, but that extra weight sure helps going downhill! the nuke proof frame is what i've put together for a mountain bike on what little money i have here during college; the second is my franken-bike that i rigged up with extra parts that i had laying around, free junk parts that i scored from my lbs, and a few odds and ends that i had to buy - max investment: $20.

can't wait to get a new mountain bike, as this one is tired of lugging my phat a$$ around.


----------



## Mudman (Jan 13, 2004)

6.0' and 218lbs. 

Stable:
Giant NRS 
Sworks HT


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*dreadda mon is in the house!*

finally  a place the big dogs can call their own!. im 6ft 2in. and weigh 250lbs, but im not fat. i have a 36 in waist as well, which is not too bad considering. i ride a voodoo bizango and a jamis dragon. all steel, all the time. hopefully ill post pics soon, peace out to all the big dogs,nuff respect.


----------



## monkeyboy (Apr 15, 2004)

*Hovering at 210/215.*

Well, 6'0" and I was 225 forever now I've made it to 215/210 and just won't go any lower. No matter what I do. Just retired my 2001 NRS1 for a 2004 NRS1. Only thing I'm changing on it right now is the front shock, I'm going to swap it out with a Sid Air. That's what my had on the old bike and loved it. None of that lock out stuff to worry about. If you want it stiff just put more air in it and vice-versa.


----------



## kreger (Feb 11, 2004)

*you guys rock*

im 6'3ish 200ish....i might squeeze in on a technicality. just wanted to give some mad props to all the posters who are getting back on the bike after years or first timers. It would be fun to make a thread where people post all the weight theyve lost. Your stories asre amazing and encouraging to hear.

my rides

cross bike has some 24cc on it right now, its damn fast. sadly the merlin is sitting unused. stp is in 3 months so no time for mtn riding


----------



## lextek (Mar 24, 2004)

Right now weighting in at about 218lbs 5'10". Time to ride.


----------



## noise_is_life (Mar 28, 2004)

285

'01 GT Avalanche converted to SS
'03 Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0

LOOK OUT BELOW!!!


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

Finally got my bike tonight! 2004 Haro Escape 8.3 size L


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

*"Human fireplug"...*

...is what my high school football coach used to call me. 5'9" 230lb. My primary ride is this Instigator. I also have a Spot, but it is being rebuilt. I have my eye on a a Big Hit comp for maybe latter in the year.


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

6'2" 226 lbs (down from 265 on jan 1). I ride an s works epic.

For the guys interested in the weight loss, it's been south beach diet at first, now I just don't ever eat sweets, cut my meals back (1 sammich instead of 2 or 3) and all my stuff that I eat that has flour in it is whole grain. Trying to get to 180 which would remove me from clyde status, but I wanna climb faster, so it's a sacrifice I'll have to make.

You know the difference between beginner 19-29 and beginner 30-39? 30-39 can afford better bikes.


----------



## KRN (Jan 28, 2004)

*Fatboy here!*

 I ride a 04 Redline mono-cog with a manitouSX fork pretty much stock with the expecttion of the fork both Beckylou (the bike) & I are going are Atkins this summer she weighs 27 & I weigh 230 @ 511 no pics of me just her


----------



## The Sleeper (Apr 26, 2004)

*6'1" and 226lbs*

Currently have 2 rides, both USA made Specialized.
1) '98 FSR Elite (M.A.X. Backbone)
2) '00 S-Works Team DH, also a M.A.X backbone frame. Currently being built up as a no expense spared project. Will hopefully to be finished for our Aussie springtime in September.

Nice to see heaps of big blokes here keepin' it real!! 

Catch ya's later.........Joe


----------



## jmtbkr (Jan 15, 2004)

6'2" 225-230 fully loaded.............an old too.

the rocky is 25lbs
converting the Voodoo to a SS.


----------



## spillman (Apr 3, 2004)

I am Columbus Ohio based Budwieser stock holder, and most of it I hold around my mid-section.

I am 6 foot tall and was weighing in at 267lbs, but it has dropped a little since I started riding and lifting wieghts again. Riding my Moutain Bike is simply a nice pace change than jogging or the various cardio machines.

1 month of low sugar low carb dieting took me from 267 to 245 and still dropping. even though I stopped the diet part as much, i am about to restart, since I will be working 3rd shift.

I ride a 2003 Specialized hard rock comp, and stripped the crank out.

Oh well, I hope to get back in the 200-225 range, since believed I looked pretty good at that wieght.









But I have broadened out since that image, ( college days )......
for more pics, check site.


----------



## VTSEAL (Apr 20, 2004)

*6'1 x 202lbs A little guy...*

Not used to being "the little guy", but I've raced as high as 215lbs, and as low as 190...

I ride a Specialized S-Works Epic w/ the Mavic Crossland wheels. Here's a older pic of me about 19 hours into a 24hr solo race, smiling b/c the freakin' sun finally came up...


----------



## El Beastro (Jan 20, 2004)

*El Beastro in Da HOUSE!!!*

I'm 6'1" @ 215-225lbs....down from 252lbs just a year ago (damn Hostess Twinkies) 

See attached pics as to my recent rides.......Titus Switchblade, Jamis Komodo, and now my new Kona Unit and oh yea, I can't forget my AMA SuperSport Suzuki GSXR. 

I have a new '04 Ventana X5 w/6 inch rockers, Maverick DC fork, and Rohloff hub in the works but won't have it running for a few weeks yet. I'll post photos when she's ready to hit the trails.

El Beastro (#247)


----------



## Vetteman (Jan 30, 2004)

5'10" 210#.I ride a Cannondale HT when XC riding,and a Kona Stinky the rest of the time.
Dave


----------



## spillman (Apr 3, 2004)




----------



## Lord Humongous (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow*

Well I am certainly not the biggest rider in the thread, but I do try to make up for it in broken parts. (see my avatar)
I generally run anywhere between 225 and 240 at 5'10" and if something is on my bike it is there because I have yet to break it. 
The Surly is basically identical to it's photo, although it has grown an inch or two of very noodly travel in the form of a Z5. (it was $50 what would you do?)
The Dekerf has undergone numerous revisions, but I don't have an up to date image. Just picture a bunch of Saint components anywhere they could be.


----------



## Puff_daddi (May 3, 2004)

*I pitty the little people*

I break new ground since I make most clydesdales look small. I'm in a whole new class I call Goliath. I'm 6'4" and weigh in at 330 Lbs. Yes, I should be playing football or something like that, but mountain biking can be just as aggressive and just as much fun! I have a Surly Instigator hard tail and have just ordered a Banshee FS rig.


----------



## RATM (Jan 2, 2003)

Just got my Heckler last week, build it up with the Saint kit. Marzocchi Z1 FR w/ QR 20. I love it, my riding is going to a whole new level. I'm 6 feet 4 1in tall weighing anywhere from 255-275 lbs. depending on how much drinking I did on the weekend. My my first ride, Giant Iguana, I broke the both rims, crank, both derailers, pedals, seat post, and craked the frame all in 8 months. I hope none of this happens on my Heckler.


----------



## ringxero (May 19, 2004)

I weigh in at 6'5" somewhere around 330. Just picked up a jeckyll 800, hopefully it will last a year or two


----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2004)

*6'0" 225 and ride a Chameleon SS*

I also just picked up a Stumpjumper to ride xc epic type rides on.The Chameleon is used for mainly urban type riding.Notice the cromoly bars and Profile cranks. Set up stout for the clyde in me. LOL


----------



## Pawndream (Mar 17, 2004)

*6'0 and 206lbs*

My weight fluctuated with the seasons. At the end of winter it hovers around 210-215. By October I drop out of the Clyde category and weigh in around 185-190. I need to find a winter hobby!!

My ride is a 2001 Trek 6700. It is mostly stock with the exception of upgraded derailleurs (XT) and a Wipermann Stainless Steel chain. I might be forgetting some other upgrades, but that pretty much covers it.

Here is a picture of me coming down a sweet rock garden at a mountain called Ansan, located in the middle of the bustling city of Seoul, South Korea,










Pawn


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

I was about 240lbs the last time I weighed myself. I ride a custom Eclipse (brand made for a local shop) titanium frame with most of the parts off my 98 GT Karakoram that broke in 2000.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

6' 6" 200 lbs riding an 03 santa cruz superlight.

guy in the grey shirt drinkin beer on the right









My bike atop my other pride and joy, a 94 honda accord.


----------



## Rhino (Apr 12, 2004)

*The Monkey*

6'5 240 here. I Can't believe their aren't more 29ers on here. Definately the only bike for a Clydesdale.


----------



## Fredsv (May 12, 2004)

6' 200 lbs, I ride an 03 Heckler


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

6'5" 220 LBS.

XL Banshee Chaparral.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

6'5" 220 LBS.

XL Banshee Chaparral


----------



## Vecsus (Apr 17, 2004)

loaded up and ready to ride I weigh in at about 215 (6'2")...barely a clyde. here's my "new" ride. just got back into biking and built up an older frame using mostly parts off a giant rainier hardtail.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*40,000 pound thread*

40,000 pounds and counting. This must be the heaviest thread anywhere.
OK............ I did not actually add up our bulks, it's an educated guess based on 170 posts at a rough average of 235# each. Just think if we all jumped in the same swimming pool at once


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

i am 6'1 and weigh 240 i have gained about 35 pounds since being in college. so i bought my new bike ( 2003 Kona Kikapu) to get back into shape. I used to ride about 4-6 hours a day before coming to school, but i am sick of the weight and am finally doing something about it. I even rode today for about 3 hours.


----------



## SS_Viking (May 30, 2004)

[Howdy! 6' 299# I used to ride alot! when I was a kid. I even bought a bike when I went to college (K2 Disco Monkey, didn't like it) tried to do too much right after knee surgery and didn't like the bike. JUst recently caught the bug again and bought an '03 Redline Monocog. I have been taking the dog on short rides after work and am planning my first long jaunt tomorrow! Wish me luck!


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

*6'6" 215lbs*

93 Schwinn Sidewinder
96 GT Timberline FS
99 GT XCR 4000
99 Kona Mula Muni
00 Kona Stuff
01 Bike E CT (recumbant)


----------



## clark4131 (May 30, 2004)

Newbie here... 6', 225...Santa Cruz Chameleon, Z1 Freeride...SC


----------



## Run (May 27, 2004)

Im 6'3 and 265 lbs, Just got a new Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo on the 29th of June. Hope to shed a lot with this thing.

Rick


----------



## Rower_CPU (May 7, 2004)

6'4", 240# - riding my new '04 Jamis Dakar Sport.


----------



## Dimitri Nikas (Jan 13, 2004)

*Only 230 and 6' 2"*

Well, unlike many of you folks, my weight has stayed at 225 to 230lbs for many years now, a little heavier in the winter a little lighter in the summer. Actually I don't have aspirations of going further down, I kinda like where I am, along with my 6' 2" frame.

What I do care is that can cruise at 20-22mph on my Independent Fabrication Crown Jewel (after the start of the season and on flat grounds). As for my Bianchi DISS, I can regularly go 16-17mph on the street (much slower on the dirt).

I really try not to obsess about my weight, I just go by wether my bibs fit tight or not. Why put extra pressure on my self? I am out there riding to enjoy myself. Besides, I like it when I pass by these skinny road riders (ofcourse I give them plenty behind which to draft!).

Ride hard,
Dimitri


----------



## Hayes_toolman (May 20, 2004)

I'm 6'3" 240# and I just started riding a GF Big Sur. So far its great....


----------



## Golddr2000 (May 4, 2004)

I'm 5'11" 230 I just got an 04 NRS 2 and love it.You can ride soo much longer on a FS.

Pat


----------



## NappyT (Jun 3, 2004)

6'4"/230lbs riding my 03 Santa Cruz Superlight and loving every minute.


----------



## Lowenbrau (Mar 28, 2004)

Just a small Clyde. 6'3 and 210. I ride a Santa Cruz Blur and before that used to ride lightweight aluminum hardtails. Other than seatposts I've never snapped a frame or part due to my weight.


----------



## Scabby Elbowz (May 31, 2004)

*I'm Mellltiiiing!!!*

5' 9", 209lbs as of this morning...

Down from somewhere in the 250's when I got back on the trails last spring. Was briefly down into the low 190's last fall before I broke my frame. Kinda ironic... I lost all that weight, and THEN my bike broke. If I lose the weight again, do I have to quit posting here? 

Currently riding a 2002 KHS FXT Pro, ( broken once ). It's held up pretty well considering the abuse I put it through, but it's starting to get flexy in the BB area. Next bike will probably be some type of Freeride/Urban Assault hardtail rig with as many inches of 'Zokes as I can afford up front.

DISC BRAKES RULE!!!


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

Im 230, and I ride this pretty damn hard. I've trued a lot of wheels.


----------



## glorth2 (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey guys! I'm 6'1" 215 and riding an earlier version of the Rocky Mountain Element Team Only.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

6'3", 211lb and devilishly handsome Aussie here.
Currently riding a 2002 NRS Pro Series at the moment but currently doing my homework for buying my first SS on my upcoming trip to LA and Vancouver.
Maybe I can catch up with some of you when I am there.
Cheers
TR


----------



## IBSmiester (Jul 2, 2004)

*A small clyde*

I'm a newbie, just started real mtn biking. I'm short, 5'5" and fairly hefty, 206 lbs. Hope to lose some of that over the summer/fall. I ride an '04 Norco Bigfoot and a cheap @$$ Huffy for commuting. The pic is the only pic I could find of an '04 Bigfoot on Google. Mine is a far nicer colour though, rootbeer.










IBSmiester


----------



## Delta (Jul 6, 2004)

6' 00" ... 210 lbs

20" Kona Hoss
19" Kona Unit


----------



## RC JonB (Mar 1, 2004)

*My new ride *

My new baby


----------



## BikeQuest (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm 6' 6" and between 285 and 300, depending on what specials are running a pizza hut! My commuter bike is a 2001 Raleigh M80 that I have two sets of wheels for swapping between dirt and street. But my baby is a 2003 Specialized Epic with full XTR, Thomson and Easton. A very fast bike.


----------



## BikeQuest (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm 6' 6" and between 285 and 300, depending on what specials are running a pizza hut! My commuter bike is a 2001 Raleigh M80 that I have two sets of wheels for swapping between dirt and street. But my baby is a 2003 Specialized Epic with full XTR, Thommson and Easston. A very fast bike.


----------



## Rude-e (Aug 23, 2004)

*I'm also Huge!!*

Always hovering in between about 235-245lbs @ 5'10.
I ride a Schwinn Homegrown hardtail - w/ all the semi light stuff on it(23lbs w/ disc brakes). It's held up great! no broken stuff yet!!








And me ....(I would like to be 200lbs next year!! and race in the regular categories!)


----------



## MCF (Apr 13, 2004)

*6'5" / 220lbs riding*

a 2004 XL Anodized Black Santa Cruz Blur w/ Fox Float R AVA (NON-propedal), '04 Fox Talas RLC, '04 XT cranks, XT/XTR dr's, 6" Avid Juicy 7's, Thomson, Hugi 240's, Mavic 717's, Raceface Next LP Riser Bars


----------



## uber-stupid (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm 5'9, and ~260 pounds. Yes, I'm fat, but I also have too much muscle for my own good. 

The fleet consists of:

-My daily "beater" city bike. A nashbar steel frame with the paint stripped off, 21 speed, with road gears, 105 derailleur, a surly rigid fork in front with an avid 203 and a headset beefy enough to handle that kind of braking power. Road slicks on mountain wheels. 

-My first nashbar steel frame, which is on semi-permanent loan to a friend. Mavic d521 wheels, ceramic in front, avid SD7 brakes, LX derailleurs, cane creek headset, azonic shorty 100 stem, and some WIDE azonic riser bars. 

-My recumbent: a vision R40, with stock stuff except for an ultegra crank, XTR/mavic D521 ceramic rear wheel, avid brakes, and some modifications on the stuff that carries the long, long chain. 

-The queen of the collection: 2001 Trek 6700, 2000 Zokie Z3 80mm fork, king headset, Specialized/hugi hubs laced into D321 disc rims, avid 185s front and rear, cane creek thudbuster seatpost, XT derailleurs, LX cranks, SD ultimate brake levers, azonic shorty 75 stem.


----------



## Phat Tire (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm 6'1", 240lbs, and I ride a Schwinn 240-DSX.


----------



## Phat Tire (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm 6'1", 240 lbs, and ride a Schwinn 240-DSX


----------



## Avro05 (Sep 4, 2004)

6' 1" 245lbs

Just bought an 03 Kona Hahanna.


Hope she holds out after reading all the posts of people shredding various components


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

I got on my first mountain bike in 2002, 6'1", ~255lbs, it was a Diamond Back Response with RST Gilla Forks and LX and Deore components. The components started to wear out just this summer with a BB, Chain, Couple of cables and a rear tire finally giving it up.

So I waited until a sale happened at The Bike Shop and picked up a sweet deal of an HT Stumpjumper Comp Disc, I'm down to 235lbs or so and looking to really get into riding hard tail hard core...  

I think I'll keep the Diamond Back for awhile though... she isn't a race bike, but dang, she is a good bike...


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*Nice to see something for the (big) hommies*

6'3" @ 255-260. Trying to get to 230 by spring(ish).

'03 Heckler w/fatass spec: (Marzocchi, of course, XT, King, Sun/Ringle')

Dyno Cruiser.

Raleigh "John Tomac" Technium circa mid '90s (currently being "restored").

-Kraig.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am 6' 4" 260lbs, ride anything and this is my new bike:


----------



## sandmann41 (Aug 4, 2004)

5'11" around 300lbs, down from around 400/bs at the beginning of the year.
I ride a kona Hoss.


----------



## stifa (Sep 18, 2004)

*Technically not a Clyde*

But my built and shape are "clydesome" .
This is me @ 5'11 and 190 lbs. My ride is a 19.5" Haro V4 .


----------



## bad_seed (Jul 28, 2004)

6'2", 230 lbs depending on whether or not I took a crap today. I am down from 245 and on a rather obscure, unpopular diet known as ELE (Eat Less and Exercise).

04 Enduro Pro under construction in garage (warranty replacement for my recently broken 98 MAX backbone frame).

05 SX Trail on order (expected delivery late October).


----------



## cronometro (Jan 12, 2004)

*One more form Wisconsin*

6'-7+, 290-300 lbs.

MTB, Surly, Karate Monkey XL (29er) SS right now jury is still out on this I may go back to gears.

Road/Commute/Single track, Surly, Cross Check 60cm Geared

Road/Race, G.A. Cycles full custom old school 67 2/3cm Reynolds 531 Steel.

Road, 1972 Botteccia fixed gear 62cm

Time trial, Viscount aerospace GP with full aero equipment and disc rear wheel.

Tandem road, 1970 Gitane slightly updated.

New tandem road, KHS not built up yet.

I will post pictures when I have time. 
Also I live by Nine Mile near Wausau, Wisconsin and will play tour guide If any Clyde would like to come and ride. I love showing people around there is son much to ride that is not on the public map.

I also believe that there should be one more class "pachyderm" for people over 6'-0" and over 240 lbs.

Greg


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*New stable*

The Heckler broke  
so all its parts went on a new Coiler frame  .
I've grown to love the Coiler.  
Now the SC has come back all fresh with a new mainframe  .
I had to make a choice though.... 

So I bought another Z1-FR, a set of XT 4-pistons, XT pods, a King HS and a Monkeybar.
The rest was spare parts & tired back-ups (i.e. wheels & drivetrain).

Life is good.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*How'd it break?*



Stinky Wiz said:


> The Heckler broke


 You're the first direct report I've seen of someone breaking a Heckler. I just bought one because I'd heard they're near impossible to break in normal riding, and I wanted a strong frame for my 250# of moderate XC. I broke my Fuel 90 frame in less than a year (700 miles) of mild technical, no big jumps, JRA and it snapped from under me.

So how'd you break it?  
Lots of riding?
Jumping big?
Jumping big and missing?
Run over it with your car?


----------



## Disappointment to my Mom (Oct 11, 2004)

240lbs and a C-Dale Jekyll with a Lefty


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Details*

I'm 6'3", 205 lbs now, I was up to 240 a few years ago (forgot to mention that).

Anyhow, it's still a bit of a mystery, but here's what happened:
I had broken the swingarm on my '98 Heckler twice (cracked at dropout weld x2), so SC offered me the newer model for a small fee, I snatched it up & it was delivered in Oct/Nov of 2002.

After many miles, I replaced the bearings & main axle after some slop was detectable. Then, when slop became an issue again & the 2nd set of bearings were shot, I tried to replace them again in July/Aug of this year, but the shop said they couldn't get a tight fit no matter what & so I must have bent the swingarm where it attaches to the main axle.

This theory proved to be false after SC looked at it & sent it back with the old swingarm, but a new mainframe! This supports my theory that the axle had somehow ovalized or otherwise worked-over the mainframe in the time just before I went in for that second set of bearings/axle.

SantaCruz has an awesome service policy & warranty & have always stood by their product as far as I'm concerned. That alone is worth it. Otherwise, just make sure you keep that axle on there good 'n tight & if you detect play (i.e. wheel can be easily wiggled back & forth with no resistance), get those bearings replaced pronto!

I love the Heckler, it handles singletrack like a ginzu-knife. It is a tad small for me (see seatpost extension), but I love its quick trail manners. I rode this bike on challenging (technical So.Cal.) singletrack at least three times a week with 24 mile road-rides thrown in for good measure, until it went back to the factory. It is a great bike.

I'm not a huge jumper & I won't drop over 5ft (3 is fine). I do like to tailwhip the rear quite a bit on the trail & that might have added stress to the main axle interface, I'm going to stop doing that so much.

There is a noticable difference in the stiffness of the Heckler rear & that of the Coiler though. The Kona can explode through anything, the Heckler will dart around & over it. The Kona is an M-1 Abrams to the SC's Hummer.



BigLarry said:


> You're the first direct report I've seen of someone breaking a Heckler. I just bought one because I'd heard they're near impossible to break in normal riding, and I wanted a strong frame for my 250# of moderate XC. I broke my Fuel 90 frame in less than a year (700 miles) of mild technical, no big jumps, JRA and it snapped from under me.
> 
> So how'd you break it?
> Lots of riding?
> ...


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

Stinky Wiz said:


> I'm 6'3", 205 lbs now, I was up to 240 a few years ago (forgot to mention that).
> 
> Anyhow, it's still a bit of a mystery, but here's what happened:
> I had broken the swingarm on my '98 Heckler twice (cracked at dropout weld x2), so SC offered me the newer model for a small fee, I snatched it up & it was delivered in Oct/Nov of 2002.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explination. I've heard about the older Heckler design having swing arm failures, but 2X is bad. The new Heckler fixed this problem, along with improving the single pivot suspension.

I gather by "main axle" you're referring to the rear wheel axle (not the crank axle)? What hubs are you using? I find it odd the main frame is also failing. Maybe the trail slides at your size are stressing out the main frame at the same time it's destroying your hubs?

In order not to hijack this Heckler picture thread, perhaps you can copy and repost your useful comments on this Santa Cruz thread asking about broken Hecklers. You're the first direct witness!!
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=58100


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Big L*

I was referring to the main swingarm pivot, where the swingarm meets the mainframe just above & in front of the bottom bracket on the downtube. Those bearings went south which allowed lateral torsional forces to be exaggerated & basically reamed out the hole the pivot axle goes through.

She's tight as a .....well pretty tight now


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Makes sense now*



Stinky Wiz said:


> I was referring to the main swingarm pivot, where the swingarm meets the mainframe just above & in front of the bottom bracket on the downtube. Those bearings went south which allowed lateral torsional forces to be exaggerated & basically reamed out the hole the pivot axle goes through.
> 
> She's tight as a .....well pretty tight now


 Makes sense now. I wouldn't call this a "break" as much as excessively fast wear of the single pivot bearing bracket. Still an issue, but not like a catastrophic break that I worry most about hurting or stranding me.

When trying out Hecklers before purchase, I didn't understand the rear flex of the Heckler described by the critics. I couldn't press the side of the bike and see it, or do fast turns when riding and see any flex. I even tried putting the bike sideways at a 45 degree angle and pressing hard on the cranks with my foot, but only saw the LX cranks bend 1/2" (which is why I got Saint cranks) and no frame flex. However, I finally figured out what people were seeing when I held the seat post and pushed sideways on the top of the tire. I could see the entire swing arm flex easily by a good fraction of an inch. I don't feel the flex on the trail, but it's odd to see in this test. I could imagine lateral loads like you were doing hit right on this weak spot of the Heckler and cause the excessive wear.


----------



## munthu (Sep 19, 2004)

6' - 210 in fightin' shape


schwinn moab steel(ss soon)
weyless xp
raleigh track

not in fightin shape these days, been off the bikes for too long


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

BigLarry said:


> You're the first direct report I've seen of someone breaking a Heckler. I just bought one because I'd heard they're near impossible to break in normal riding, and I wanted a strong frame for my 250# of moderate XC. I broke my Fuel 90 frame in less than a year (700 miles) of mild technical, no big jumps, JRA and it snapped from under me.
> 
> So how'd you break it?
> Lots of riding?
> ...


 I crushed a '98 Heckler in spring of '03 (it had served me well for many a (s)mile before though). Even at 6'3" and 290 at the time (250 now) it took a mistake by me to do it: slid off trail at Moab and fell about 12 feet on top of bike into one of those nice "bowls" that abound there. The swing arm basically folded sideways just above the rear dropouts, on the drive side most dramaticaly.

SC no longer had any swingarms to fit the '98 front triangle so I to took advantage of the whole new frame thing. On the second ride on the new rig I had the headtube crack significantly (read: 28mm on the left side of the headtube/downtube junction). There were some small drops (3-4') and some light jumping involved (I'm not any good at jumping so...) on that ride. SC sent a new front triangle *and* I didn't have to wait 3 months to get that one. I'd love to blame SC, but with my horrible skills, high weight (extremely high at the time of the "deaths"), and over zealous riding style from time to time it's nobody's fault but my own; any bike would have died that day last spring I think.

Other than those moments I have been nothing less than impressed with the versatility and durability of my SC bikes since late '97. Ride on.

Kraig.


----------



## red_ivan (Apr 14, 2004)

*6'3" 225lbs*

There's agotta be a joke in here about riding a g-spot all night, or going down on a g-spot, but I can't think of one.


----------



## Geodude (Aug 18, 2004)

6' 3" @ 235#

Titus Racer X 29er.

Top heaviness on the bike has been eliminated. He77, I might put a few pounds on for next year.


----------



## aham23 (Oct 29, 2004)

6'3'' 230 # and riding my first mtb a 05 Specialized Hardrock Sport XL.


----------



## IBinJammin (Oct 31, 2004)

im 6'2" and i have a short p2


----------



## RickC5 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Older than most*

6' 0", 225 lbs., 57 years old

Ride a Trek Fuel 100 and a Trek 9.8

Primarily trail riding, no hucking/jumping.

Just got told on Monday that I'm borderline diabetic, and MUST lose about 35-40 lbs. Luckily, no drugs or insulin needed. Lose weight, exercise and eat less. Lucky me.....


----------



## AceCoolie (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi everyone. This time last year, I was 480lbs. Now I'm down to 255 (I'm 6'5"). I've done this thru the incredibly complex diet of eating less and exercising more . Up untill last Saturday, I was just using a tread mill but Saturday the whole family became bikers . I bought a GT Avalanche 1.0 for me, a Kona Lanai for the wife, a Burley trailer for the 2 month old and 3 year old and a trailer bike for my 5 year old. 

So far, we've only ridden on pavement but I got Mtn bikes because it appears that I live next to a very popular moutain biking area known as Finn Hill. I suppose I'll eventually want to explore the trails so I decided to spend a little more and get a full on Mtn bike instead of the crusier bikes the shop initially suggested. I'm having a blast with the bike and I'm very glad I found this forum.

Unfortunatly, the Mtn bike bug has already bitten me hard and since Sat, I've spent nearly $500 in upgrades etc. It probably doesn't help that a Performance Bike shop is right across the street from my office. I'm really looking forward to this hobby and I hope to continue to loose more weight. My goal when I was 480 was to reach 250. Now that I'm nearly there, 230 is looking nice...


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

That's really damn impressive! I've (semi) recently dropped 60 pounds and am having some "difficulties" (read: chocolate chip cookies) getting the last 25(ish) off. Good work and good luck. Welcome to the crew.

Kraig.


----------



## cherrybomber (Mar 25, 2004)

*congrats!*

congrats Ace and welcome to the tribe.

hats off to you for going out and acheiving your goals. You''ll soon find out though, that biking is more than fitness for the body- its exercise for the soul


----------



## rweklein (Nov 22, 2004)

6'4, 260. Riding '01 Klein Adept Comp that's been upgraded a bit at a time...


----------



## Rocket Reducer No. 62 (Jun 25, 2004)

*6'2" 225#*

This is my current ride.


----------



## RobS (Nov 22, 2004)

Rocket Reducer No. 62 said:


> This is my current ride.


Woo hoo - snap, but mine has gears and bouncy forks ;-) Got a Yeti 575 on order to go with it!

6'2" and 260lbs at the moment myself - hit 280+ a while back, got depressed and managed to make it as far south as 248. Trying to get back on the wagon again and shift myself down to the 210-220 region if I can (big built so whether that is doable remains to be seen! Lowest I can remember is 225lbs ish 10 years back whilst living in the Amazon)

Inbreds are fantastic!!!


----------



## Rocket Reducer No. 62 (Jun 25, 2004)

*I heart inbreds*



RobS said:


> Woo hoo - snap, but mine has gears and bouncy forks ;-) Got a Yeti 575 on order to go with it!
> 
> 6'2" and 260lbs at the moment myself - hit 280+ a while back, got depressed and managed to make it as far south as 248. Trying to get back on the wagon again and shift myself down to the 210-220 region if I can (big built so whether that is doable remains to be seen! Lowest I can remember is 225lbs ish 10 years back whilst living in the Amazon)
> 
> Inbreds are fantastic!!!


I really dig it, and it seems to be clyde-proof. Plus, it's MUCH more comfy than my previous ride...

The pic is crap... sorry. The tiny image is of a rigid Bianchi DISS. Nowhere near as compliant as the inbred, but a pretty nice ride, all things considered.


----------



## TwoBikes (Nov 24, 2004)

Just found this forum, and this is my first entry! Finally, somewhere for us big-boned folks.

I'm 6'3" and tip the scales at 215 pounds. 

Mountain bike: I rode a Cannondale CAAD 2 for seven years, and it held up like a champ for several thousand miles. Other than normal wear and tear, I only had to replace the headshock twice. 

Just this past month I bought a new Specialized Epic Comp and so far I'm loving it. I raced it in the 24 Hours of Adrenaline five days after getting it and the bike was flawless. After about 250 miles of thrashing, it's still holding up very well.

Road bike: 1989 Eddy Merckx Super Corsa (59cm) with matching vintage Campy components. It's old and heavy, but riding that thing down the mountains is like chocolate. Smooth and sweet.


Here's me at the race a few weeks ago.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Me on my Ti Hardtail.....5'11" 215lbs*

This summer at Moran State park. San Juan Islands WA


----------



## RobS (Nov 22, 2004)

Rocket Reducer No. 62 said:


> I really dig it, and it seems to be clyde-proof. Plus, it's MUCH more comfy than my previous ride...
> 
> Aye, been riding mine for a couple of years now - it's absolutely fantastic! I had a revalation not long after getting it, took it down to the area Brant of On-One lives and tried it on the local trails around there - it suddenly really made sense! Pick up the speed on the moorland trails and it really comes to life - really planted.
> 
> ...


----------



## bmxoldschool (Nov 12, 2004)

*hello, and congrats....*

I have to say that reading some of the stories on here about you guys losing the pounds has definitely inspired me. I am 6'4" and 300, and would like to lose about 80lbs.

I am picking up a Haro Escape 8.1 tomorrow for cheap, it will be my 1st real step into mountain biking, and I am really looking forward to it!!!

Tom


----------



## muzzy (Jul 12, 2004)

*big muz*

I am 280 pounds and love riding single track . I have a Rocky Mountain Slayer ,Cross Max XL wheels, Z1 QR20 ,Race Face North Shore cranks,and Ti Tec bars. The bike has been beat for 4 years and still going strong.


----------



## teebor76xc (Sep 2, 2004)

hi, i'm trevor and i am 6'1 and 208#, down from 305# but up from 195#, i ride a kona kula named jezebel who kicks the crap outta me on a regular basis. She's a little sadistic.


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

here goes 5'11" 225 i'd like to get to about 190-200


----------



## single track mind (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm 6'3" and currently 230#. Heaviest I've been was 256, about 3 years ago, got down to 215 last summer after lots of riding.

I ride a Giant VT, with no factory parts (including the frame) left original (exluding deraillers, handlebar, and stem)


----------



## Mtb-Freerida (Jul 23, 2004)

*Cannondale Gemini 900 + SuperT*

my Gemini w/ SuperT... mmm mmm mmm.. Im lovin it


----------



## boxer6180 (Apr 14, 2004)

*6'0" and 230lb*

my 5 spot


----------



## Hammy (Dec 26, 2004)

*7 Foot 310 down from 370*

I was up to 370 but Weight watchers has made me shrink a bit. I ride a Raleigh M80 with a tall seat post high-rise stem and a stem riser. And just ordered my Sidi dominators in mega size 52. I think I win the tall prize!


----------



## krag krasher (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Man,

I am 5'10" and 220. I have a M Heckler which works real well....I like it a lot. I had an 03' HARO X2 which was OK in that it was bulletproof and withstood my size and un graceful riding style....but it felt 'heavy' when pedaling...if ya know what I mean. I'm sort of sold on SC right now, but the Giant Maestro is supposed to be pretty decent. They were accused of copying the VPP that SC developed (I think). The heavy duty BLUR is supposed to be a pretty nice ride also.


----------



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

6'7" 300lbs


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

*Update...*

Still 6'6" 270lbs, but now riding a 2004 Cannondale Gemini 900. HUGE upgrade from the Stiffee (from 4" front, 0" rear, to 7" on both ends), and only a couple lbs heavier. Sold the Stiffee, so the Gemini is now my do everything bike, from the Whistler Bike Park to epic rides...MUCH more comfortable on all rides! 










sh0rty


----------



## direktor (Mar 21, 2004)

*Nothing to see here...*

Just my bike. I'm 245ish and 5' 8". But I'm big boned, I swear 










It's a Cannondale Prophet 600, but in frame and fork only, everything else has been upgraded. Juicy 7s, Truvativ Hussevelts, and a Rohloff. Amazing bike, it's everything I wanted it to be. 5.5" of travel on both ends, 31.5 pounds.


----------



## HecklerMan (Jan 1, 2005)

*XC, moving on to a more serious machine*

I've been up to 270, 6'4". Last bike was a Titus RacerX (great for SF-area XC-focussed riding). I've now moved on to a Heckler (now down to 230), and doing much more freeride oriented riding (and, bizarrely, 24 hour racing... .


----------



## ecna (Oct 11, 2004)

*6'3" 310 - '05 Specialized Stumpy Comp Disc 100*

6'3" 310 - '05 Specialized Stumpy Comp Disc 100


----------



## Jii (Dec 29, 2004)

*Finnish Clyde*

Hi! I'm 6'1" tall and weigh in at 210-220 lbs depending on season (as you might guess, I'm closer to 220 at the mo'  ). I ride a medium Ellsworth 2004 Joker..Just got it a week ago, and have only ridden twice because of the crappy icy weather...However, here's a nice pic of it in the typical Finnish weather. Thanks to my friend Steelduck for taking the pic(s)!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

*lighter, but not light enough*

I weighed a high of 300lbs to a low of 208. Currently at 220lbs. Adverse trail conditions and family man guilt prevents more mountain biking. Every problem has a solution and mine was to purchase a Madone SL 5.2 and a trainer. One can not put a price on health, hence the purchase of my backup/mudder Weyless XP. Since I am a good provider, an upgrade (?) to a Ventana X5 from a Blur is a reasonable reward. After reading this, I realize I need better logic to justify my addiction to my wife. I would love a Trek Top Fuel or a Titus Racer X with a F80X.


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Horsetooth, I miss thee so!!!!!!*

Nice climb by the way.



El Beastro said:


> I'm 6'1" @ 215-225lbs....down from 252lbs just a year ago (damn Hostess Twinkies)
> 
> See attached pics as to my recent rides.......Titus Switchblade, Jamis Komodo, and now my new Kona Unit and oh yea, I can't forget my AMA SuperSport Suzuki GSXR.
> 
> ...


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

How do you like the Rholoff (sp?)? I don't know if I'll ever buy one, but I have been giving it some thought. Keep the rubber side down.

Kraig...


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

6', 260-ish. lbs. Been as high as 302lbs and as low as 230lbs all in the past 18 months!  

My primary ride? Ventana Chamuco with a ZR150 FR. 

The rest of the garage: SASS, Zaskar HT (circa '89), Homegrown Pro modified trials bike (circa '98), '83 Bianchi Squadra (rain roadie), '05 Bianchi steel 30 sp campy-equipped roadie and in the works: On-One Inbred geared Ti ht. 

Some of your training stories are quite inspiring. Keep on, keeping on guys!  

One more question, I'd throw out to the masses: What your annual mileage or total hours spent riding? Just curious.


----------



## direktor (Mar 21, 2004)

ImaKlyde said:


> How do you like the Rholoff (sp?)? I don't know if I'll ever buy one, but I have been giving it some thought. Keep the rubber side down.
> 
> Kraig...


It's awesome. I don't know what to say about it since it's such an out-of-the-way kinda part.

It does it's job, and doesn't break. Definitely clydeworthy, more so than reg derailluer setups.


----------



## MtnBiker1978 (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm 6'5", 245 lbs, ride all over the Pacific Northwest, here's my new XL Heckler. Took me 3 months to build up while I was recovering from a broken leg in 5 spots on my old bike.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm 6' and 225lbs. I started at 265lbs. My current goal is 190 and I will re-evaluate then and possibly aim for 175. I have a hard time staying away from sweets, chocolate chip cookies mostly. Even at 265 I never realized how big I was until I saw a picture a friend of mine took and I had a huge belly hanging out. I've cut down to almost no beer or soda. Atkins doesn't work for me, I like my bread and pasta too much. I managed to lose 40lbs with exercise alone and now I'm working on cutting my food portions to lose the rest.

I ride a 03 Jamis Dakar Sport that is stock except for a Thomson seatpost and Time ATAC pedals. I've also picked up a used GT roadbike for training rides.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

6'4 290 Lbs 
Ride a Sugar 1 ( swaped the SID front for a manito Black ) 
also have my original ritchey timber comp rigid, since 1982. Still riding! 
nothin like stretching shorts to the max!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

6.3
200 lbs

Intense Uzzi SLX
Intense Tracer
Specialized M4 S-Works
Cannondale M800


----------



## JohnyJammer (Nov 10, 2004)

*This is my......*

This is my XC bike


----------



## ippological (Apr 16, 2004)

*I Dropped Out Today!*

I'm a bit of a lurker here on mtbr. I've been overweight for a long time (5+ years). I'm 5' 10" and tipped the scales at 252 pounds at the end of Oct. Yeah---oct 2004. At lunch today after my workout I weighed in at 197!

As for the bikes: I ride a Cannondale F600 and a DBR SL.

Unfortunately it's the middle of winter in South Dakota and my trails are all covered with snow. I can NOT weight (pun intended) to get out and take my new body for a spin this spring.


----------



## hrhitter (Dec 20, 2004)

Congrats on the weight loss. That's impressive. How did you do it.
And also how old are you. It seems tougher the older I get!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamOn6thStreet (Aug 20, 2004)

ippological said:


> I'm a bit of a lurker here on mtbr. I've been overweight for a long time (5+ years). I'm 5' 10" and tipped the scales at 252 pounds at the end of Oct. Yeah---oct 2004. At lunch today after my workout I weighed in at 197!
> 
> As for the bikes: I ride a Cannondale F600 and a DBR SL.
> 
> Unfortunately it's the middle of winter in South Dakota and my trails are all covered with snow. I can NOT weight (pun intended) to get out and take my new body for a spin this spring.


Congrats. Ive lost about 20-25 pounds since August when I started up again on the bike. I swear, biking is the best form of exercise. Its fun, anyone can do it, and it has great results.

Now I just need to tone up my loose gut skin.

Oh, I'm at 230, btw.


----------



## ippological (Apr 16, 2004)

hrhitter said:


> Congrats on the weight loss. That's impressive. How did you do it.
> And also how old are you. It seems tougher the older I get!!!!!!!


Let me start by saying I'm neither a doctor or a fitness expert so I'm not recommending this to anyone!!! 

But I also have to say I'm very impatient and tend to "give up" if I don't see results. My plan was simple. I was too out of shape to run so I walked. I put the treadmil at an incline (started at 3% grade) and walking 3 miles an hour.

My 1st few days I could hardly walk a mile. As time went on I kept increasing. I am up to 10% grade and about 3.7 miles an hour now. I walk 3 times a day (in the morning before work, at lunch, and again at night). I also cut my calorie intake. I'm averaging about 8 miles a day now. That's just over 2 hours of working out each day. I'm going to hit 190 then train more for fitness and biking goals---rather then weight loss.

I put my new bike (cannondale f600) in front of my treadmill and that gave me motivation.

Like I said I am PUMPED to ride outside again and hit the trails.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*210#, 5'10" does that count as Clydesdale?*

I'm 210# (does that count as Clydesdale? maybe not) of fat gut and muscle (i lift weights and practice martial arts: hapkido & judo)
I'm at my stongest around 170#

I have good endurance...but I'd lke to be* faster* on climbs (for xc racing) and also be faster during kickboxing or judo playing ...so I'm goonna ...snif snif...cut out the beers until weekdays...man, i'm gonna miss my daily bottle or two of porters...Stovepipe Porter & Samual Smith's Taddy Porter.

i'm also running in the morning, before work. brrrrr... it's cold at 5:30....even in Berekely... i can not imagine how freaking cold it is in them northern states.

my 4.5# steel hardtail's strong and stiff. iv'e bent three seat posts (two al. and one ti.). I've not bent my Thompson Elite seatpost and Bold Precision Ti. 30mm setback tapered seatpost. i want stronger front brake, so I'm going with a Hope M4 200mm.


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and currently 225lbs. My bikes consist of a custom Liquid 55 and a MC Rumble. Over the years I have broke a C'Dale F500, Trek VRX, and a Splzd Enduro FSR.

I currently ride a custom build w/ a Liquid 55 frame (warranty replacement for the VRX).


----------



## Brianjonesphoto (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm 6' 6" and currently 287# I was up to 340-350ish in Feb of last year I don't know for sure how heavy I was since all of the scales I tried maxed out at 330. My current steed is a total bastard child. I broke my Diamond back V-Link about 3 years ago warrentied the frame and got a complete bike (advantage to working in a huge shop and knowing the rep) Sold the new bike to buy and engaugement ring. Been out of mountian biking since early 2002.

For now my parts are on a cheapy Access frame from Stupid-go, but I must say it's a pretty good frame for $120! 

Here's my currrent parts kit:
Marzocchi Z1 Bam 100mm
Race Face Stem
Cane Creak Headset
Turbine LP cranks
Hope Ti BB. (I know I'm too big for a ti bb, but it was the only thing my old shop had that would fit the frame and it was a freeby.)
8speed Sram 7.0 shif and RD Sachs FD
Velocity Deep-V rims, Rear Hugi (steel body) Front Specialized Stout
Magura HS22 Raclines
Misc other stuff.


----------



## jbennardo (Jun 2, 2004)

*5' 10" 270lbs. Yee Haw*

04 Stumpjumper FSR Expert Disc with Panaracer Fire XC's at Tsali Trail over Labor Day weekend. I picked a great time to get the hell out of Florida when one of our four hurricanes hit.

In any case, I'm haulin' 270 lbs. and wanting to get that down to 230 or so.


----------



## ed peterson (Jun 3, 2004)

ride a racer x ti. great bike!


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

My buddy just finished my new wheelset so here is a new pic of the bike.


----------



## Dimitri Nikas (Jan 13, 2004)

Well folks,
Here is my information:
Weight: ~235 lbs
While it varies little, I think that I am at the upper end of the range since I stopped
smoking. Having said that, once the weather warms up a little here in New York
and I empty out the basement from all our belongings (temporary storage while
renovating the house), I cannot wait to start riding again both outside and on the
trainer.

As for bicycles, I have an IF Crown Jewel which I havde dubbed Chimera and
a Bianchi DISS which I usually take out when I don't want to think about shifting.
In my insatiable appetite for more, I am also considering that swanky new Cannondale
Cyclocross bike with disc brakes. And no, I do not need iit, I do not race, but it
certainly looks real nice!

Kind regards,
Dimitri


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Bigger than i Want to be*

5-8 and 210-220 depending on the day. I could lose 50 easy if i could cut out the Bread, Beer (liquid bread) and Pasta out of my Diet. But they taste so good. from the waist down all muscle. got calves bigger than some peoples thighs. upper body pretty flabby.

ride 2 or 3 times a week - work/wife permitting. Sundays are Epic days 20+ day rides (lots of climbing) one the few fat guys who likes to climb!

Got a Ells Id and a GF TaSSajara Single Speed. (Ride the Id More)


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*235 and coming down*

Was 250 and began eating healthy and biking. Goal will be 200, so I'll always be a clyde. Been riding a Giant Warp with loads of upgrades.


----------



## islebedam (Feb 13, 2005)

6' 3" 245 working my way down to way less since my back surgery.

My ride:


----------



## DonP (Nov 27, 2004)

*6'2", 240 lbs, Cannondale*

I'm six-two and weigh in at 240. I bought a Cannondale F1000SL five years ago. I love the bike because its so nice looking and light, but looking back I should have bought something sturdier. 

After a two years and endless trips to the shop to get the wheels trued, I switched over to Mavic D521 rims which have essentially solved that problem. The other problem is the headshock - it is simply not sturdy enough for a big guy, so the lockout feature is useless and I've had to replace the cartridge twice.

I am considering a Kona Hoss DeLux because, they claim, it is for riders who "are not afraid of carbohydrates." Anyone have any experience with the Hoss?


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

50 yrs old, 6'2" and down to 215 in part due to mtn biking. Here is a pic of my sled. Dang I love it, very sweet ride.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I weigh in at 245 and I ride a 2003 Specialized Hardrock

RST Capa TL fork (rebuilt and tweaked by your truly)
Complete Shimano Acera drivetrain
Deore disc brakes 
Bontrager rims

This pic is of the bike before I installed the RST fork


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*6' 4" - 210-220*

I've been haunting the pages of MRTB since.. well, since Francis was Francios and he, along with Chuck, were running this thing out of his garage.
Although I did purchase a fully at one point, I've gone back to my beloved Sola...

I look forward to many more miles of trails below us...

CA -


----------



## Locke (Feb 16, 2005)

6' and at 260lbs, just started riding and really want to get the weight down (though I really _am_ big boned and fairly muscly) to 200lbs. I'm by no means an efficient rider, tend to poop myself out before I get too far, but it's just so much fun seeing the papergirl's face when this big guy blows past her like she's standing still.  

My bike for the last 7 years has been a Muddy Fox Mega Trax which I've just fitted a ton of new parts to, a Saracen Dirt Traxx Pro and just recently had a custom built around the Instigator frame.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

6'3", 255 lbs. Rode an 87 DB Ascent EX avidly until ~1991, when college and grad school got in the way (and were flat land schools). Looking to get back to pre-marriage weight of 195 or so. I picked up a 1998 Stumpjumper M2 on ebay for cheap last fall. The great thing about being away for a while is that even a 98 looks pretty boss, although I wouldn't mind having the option of putting discs on it. And after that 22" steel pig, the (smaller) Stumpy feels awesome. It'll tide me over for a few years.


----------



## jagayers (May 1, 2004)

[My other pride and joy is my Iron Horse Hollowpoint. Yeah, it's got tiny 26" wheels, but it's a fun bike all the same.

Manitou X-Vert Air up front and Cane Creek AD12 in the rear (can you tell I'm an air shock fan?) with 2.4" Mutanoraptor in front and my old standby, Continental Traction Pro 2.1 in the rear.

I went with a medium frame on this one because of cockpit length, and therefore have to go with way too much seatpost extension coupled with a high rise (25° rise) stem plus 1.5" of spacers underneath it. This is so I could run my Titec Hellbent Flat Tracker, whereas a riser bar could have eliminated spacers and/or stem rise.

I'm also running Avid 185/165 discs on this one, along with a Rohloff Speedhub, and while I had to rebuild the Sun DS1XC front rim after it completely untensioned on me, the Velocity Aero Heat in the rear benefits from the wide, symmetrical build the Speedhub offers and has been completely bulletproof.

What size is the HHT or Effective TT on your Hollowpoint? I am in the process of dialing in the fit on my new MED Propet and I see you have to make some major adjustments. The Prophet has a 32.6" HHT and I am running a 100 x 5 Stem. Althoug I may put a slightly longer stem on it. I will probably also be investing in a Thompson Seatpost soon as well (410mm)

The reason I ask, is because we seem to be around the same size (6' tall) based on your Picture.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

6'2"...250lbs with my "winter fluff"...usually get to 235lbs in the warmer months...'03 Yeti Koko...Mavic 823's...Fox Float front and back...Hope Mono 4's...SRAM X.0...X-Gen w/ trigger shiters...I'd like to post a pic but can't really figure how to...any help?...thanks


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

*Here it is...*


----------



## Phil Kay (Feb 27, 2005)

*Big men.....and women*

I've been trying to post here for months! never let me in for some reason, but got broadband now.
I'm a 6'1" 270lbs Manxman. I got into MTB about a year ago to shed some weight. I was 356lbs last August.
Riding a Kona Hoss deluxe, XT/XTR, Pace RC40 forks (sweet), tricked up with oversize carbon risers,etc. I'll try and post a pic?


----------



## ryoninct (Dec 2, 2004)

6ft 220lb's I ride an 05 Cannondale Prophet 1000.


----------



## Phil Kay (Feb 27, 2005)

*my ride*

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=59853&stc=1
IMG_2188.JPG


----------



## BrandonJ (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm 6' and 245lbs. When I started riding again (after about 11 years off) back in September, I had gotten up to 285. I got down to 245 before Xmas and have been in maintenance mode for a short while and am now working on dropping some more.

I started on a Raleigh M60 HT. I'm now on a Raleigh Inferno '03 model.


----------



## Original 6 (Jul 5, 2004)

6'4" 230 lbs give or take, depending on the day...


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

5' 10" wieght fluctuates anywhere from 195 - 210 depending on the time of year and the prevalence of ice cream. 


My main ride is a Cannondale F700 with XTR upgrades. And, I won a Trek 4900 which I upgraded all components to XT. Believe it or not, it's a really sweet bike now. Come to think of it, I probably ride it more than my "main bike" now. I take it off a lot of sweet jumps! Hmmm, wonder how it would look with pegs?


----------



## kamikazeB (Mar 6, 2005)

6' and 206# this morning.

Went from 195 in October to 220 by mid-January, started exercising again and watching my diet 5 weeks ago at 216#... it's amazing what cutting down on beer intake will do! 

Just got an 04 Weyless XP, so that helps my motivation too


----------



## jtrider (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm 6' 3" and weight 240 #. I ride a Kona Hoss Dee-Lux.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I am a clydesdale!*

5'9" and 220#. Just cut out the fast food, red meat and most sugars after watching "supersize me" and being completely disgusted. In one week already lost five pounds and feel much better, more to come I hope! Old picture. Im on the right my bro is on the left, after DJ'ing and second pic is my new ride after breaking the frame on the AC2.


----------



## farty (Dec 3, 2004)

*bad height:weight ratio - 5 foot 7:230*

Riding a Foes Inferno with a Rohloff hub and a Sherman Slider up front. Awesome ride. Old bike hanging in the garage is a Specilized Epic with XTR. That is a great bike too, and served me well for 2 years. The Inferno is heavier, but the ride is much nicer if you're not in a hurry. It eats up bumps and climbs well if you have the power/endurance in your legs to turn the pedals. Stable platform shocks front and rear mean technical climbs are no problem.


----------



## .45 Champion (Mar 10, 2005)

225lbs and I ride a 15" 2005 stumpjumper dics.


----------



## Le Freak (Oct 28, 2004)

*I'm "Right Sized" Too*

Nekkid like a jaybird --> 6'0" and 230 lbs.

Current rides are:
04 Rocky Mountain Blizzard --> Marz EXR Pro, Mavic Crossroc's, Full EC / EA 70, Full LX
05 Kona Dawg Matic --> Manitou Black Super RTWD, Full Truvativ, Sun Wheels, SRAM X9 Drivetrain

Fun bikes. The Blizz is for commute / kid trailer / light back country riding. The Dawg is all else; probably ride 75% Dawg and 25 % Blizz.

Eyeballing a Kona FS Singlespeed. If the cheeseburgers don't kill me, a singlespeed surely will.


----------



## Scott_in_Jersey (Apr 29, 2004)

*6' 1" - 235 #s - 1997 Heckler*

Many others in the stable but the three I stomp on the most these are my 97 Heckler, 96? Nashbar Flashback (mtb cruiser) 99 Trek Clyde (rigid 4spd mtn cruiser). Prior to the Heckler which I picked up in 2002, my regular trail bike was a XL Santa Cruz Chameleon, which I highly recommend the frame for HT lovin' cyldes.


----------



## xdefx (Aug 13, 2004)

*5'11" 240*

Large SC Heckler 
Med Mountain Cycle Rumble


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

6 foot, 203. 
My ride is a large 2003 Palomino Race Disc.


----------



## Fungazi (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm only 195 lbs, but at 6'3" I apply a bit of extra leverage to most parts. I don't strictly need beef-o-matic parts for wear purposes (never broken a crankset or frame, never had repeated spoke failures) but I need stuff that is derby rated and crash tested- which for a rider even close to 200lbs, means "deisel rated" is the way to go. My regular commute route also tends to incorporate multiple 2+ foot drops when I'm fealing perky, and I occasionally ride with the minneapolis mafia.
I ride a FSR elite built up as a free ride / urban assault bike, and an old double butted GT built up as a SS with Surly rear / xtr front hubs, Answer Protaper bars, Magura rim front brake, and a cro-mo threadless fork. It's actually got a 28 spoke radial front wheel, but I've found wheels I build myself seem to be way more durable than any I've bought. The (dishless) rear is 32 spokes 3x, and BOMB proof.


----------



## MTB-5O (Mar 11, 2005)

5' 7" and 250 (down from 276 thanks to my bike, I really miss bread!)

I ride a mostly stock 2004 Kona Hoss Dee-Lux.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

5'11" 230lbs riding vintage steel


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

ozlongboarder said:


> Riding a Salty, with Z1 and quad bearings.


Now I have a 5 Spot/DHX/DUC32 and a Surly Karate Monkey SS R


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm 6'1" 210#. I'm kinda partial to the Specialized brand. I started riding again last year and bought a 2004 Specialized Stumpjumper, but sold that one this winter because I tend to ride more aggressively that that bike was able to handle. In November, I bought a 2004 Spec. BigHit and in January bought a 2005 Spec. P.2. I also just ordered a 2005 Spec. Enduro Expert. Can't wait to get that one.

Some pics of me and the rides...

The BigHit...









The P.2...









The Stumpy...


----------



## jkish (Dec 11, 2004)

Started riding last November at 215 but now I'm down to 195. I guess I'm no longer a clyde.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*Changed my rides....... I'm just older*

I'm still 6'2" and about 255#, but I have been lucky enough to upgrade my primary SS bike to a sweet new Waltworks EBB 29r and just before that I ditched my Trek FS bike in favor of the Turner Burner. It has been a good year, I am blessed.


----------



## Endo pro (Apr 9, 2005)

*5'11 at 225 ride gt and specialized*

I 5'11 and 225 I ride a GTDHI and a Specialized Rockhopper Comp, I hope to lose weight as we all do but until then I will still outride alot of my skinny friends and still crash harder than them and get up and do it all again, because at 39 years old I need to get all out of life I can.


----------



## Crash44 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm 6' 250 lbs and I ride a Kona Hoss.

Been out of riding since I was about 190 lbs (over 10 years ago) and I hope to bring my weight down as much as possible...


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

God I'm almost the little guy of this group. I'm 6'6" and only 205. Damn this high metabolism. The biggest issue for me isn't pure weight cuz i'm not that heavy compared to some of the guys in this thread. The catch is that I'm really really strong and I have a lot of leverage on everything. Everything flexes soooo much. Or at least it did until I moved into much heavier freeride/dh stuff 3-4 years ago. I doubt I'll ever ride a bike under 38 lbs again.

It's easy for a 140lb guy to tell you what he thinks you need. They don't know anything. Ever. Nothing is designed for people over 200 lbs. You have to figure it out for yourself. Standard xc stuff will never ever be on my bike. Standard xc stuff is for people under 190 lbs. If you're a bigger guy all the rules for a product's application goes out the window. DH stuff is standard. 40lbs is a reasonable weight for a trailbike. Carbon fibre and Ti aren't really good for anything unless it's a custom-built Ti frame.

Luckily here in Vancouver I can get away without the ridiculously large bikes I used to ride in my more xc days. My current rig is a Knolly Vtach (www.knollybikes.com) in a standard large. The photo has my old Monster T on it, though somehow I'm totally satisfied with a 2005 Boxxer now. It's slightly flexier obviously but the performance is equally good, especially considering that it's 4 lbs lighter.










At the end of the day, if you can keep up with XC guys on little bikes with your freeride bike then you're doing just fine. In fact, if you can keep up with little guys on little bikes at all then you're doing great. Because no matter how fit you are for your size, you'll always have more body and bike to move than they do. And this isn't an excuse - it's the physics of the situation - and so you just have to get stronger. simple. Fitness is fitness and everyone's got their thing to overcome to get stronger. For us it's size. It's an extra thing to quietly feel good about when you manage to stomp them up a climb.


----------



## crtj (Jan 24, 2005)

Heckler XL, 5th Element coil, Marz Z1 FR I ETA, 33 lbs; 220 lbs and 6'3" of myself.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

6'2" 260 lbs (down from 400, yes, FOUR hundred  a couple years back)

I ride one of these to work and back;
<img src=https://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/2004/bikes/04HardrockSporttislvr_l.jpg>
Although I've replaced the rims with cane creek aeroheats and it has slicks on it for the moment.

and I just got a new toy that I'm loving;
<img src=https://www.khsbicycles.com/XC604.jpg>
I'm actually running a 204 frame rather than a 604 on account of their not having any large 604 frames in stock but aside from the paintjob it's the same, broke the stock pedals first day out (non branded pieces of crap) so I've put some Shimano SPD-545s on there now.

Turns out that one advantage of being a serious lardass for quite some time means I've developed phenomenal legs, so I'm starting to do a lot of hill work now and loving every minute of it in a strangely masochistic fashion.


----------



## ol' Dirt McGert (Mar 21, 2005)

*seems to be a theme going....*

6' 2, 235 pounds down from 270 last year

Let's hear it for obscure Canadian bike goodness, I ride a '04 Oryx Equipe 80 and I love it

Rode this fat hog all last season and at least twice a week during winter (snow, ice, mud all of it). Together we just power through and laugh at my skinny friends far, far behind!!

Here's an action shot taken a month ago... nothing more graceful then a Clyde in flight!


----------



## voided (Apr 25, 2005)

6'4 225 down from 240 planning to drop more this summer. 

riding an 05 Hoss Dee Lux with some mods and a total custom single speed commuter bike built on an all mountain norco charger frame with a heavy duty dirt jumping rigid fork up front.

pics to come...


----------



## joecalder (Mar 14, 2005)

*Weyless XP*

Me: 6' 4", 220 lbs. 
Bike: '04 Weyless XP, 20" ...weighs in just under 30 pounds.
(sorry for the $hitty camera phone pic)


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well, it's been 16 months since I started this thread.

Where the heck is the moderator? Make this thing a sticky already!!

Update on me: Now 235, up 10 pounds. But I'm on my way back BABY!!

Last Sunday 4/24/05 (I'm the dude on the right with the big trophy):










And my new bike: blinged 2005 Sugar 292:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I was a Clydsdale*

Was 240 lbs,now 180 lbs at 5'10" but still plenty fast. I ride 7 bikes,one for each day of the week.Six steel and one aluminum,4 xc rigids,1 cross bike,1 hard tail and 1 duelie. Had too many snacky cakes and it affected my health. But I have still have hugh calves.


----------



## Coldsnap (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm 6'5" 250. Pants size, 38x34. Head size, too big for "one size fits all" hats. I find the latter the more annoying of the personal traits.

For 13 years (yes Virginia, 13) I rode a Specialized Hardrock (20") that over its lifetime was upgraded to all LX bits and the Specialized Rock Shox clone. Good bike, horrible color. I'm now riding a 2005 Specialized Rockhopper Pro Disc (19") that I've owned for exactly three days. So far I managed to bend some seat rails after an unfortunate pedal slip to seat-to-chest-plant. Time to find a bombproof FR/DH saddle and move on (and new platform pedals)!

I'm aiming for a strong 210-215 by the end of the season. So long fast food! Taco Bell, I will miss thee.

Here's the new ride.


----------



## Dan who rides a blur (Apr 13, 2005)

6'4" 235, riding a blur.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

*I'm bigger, so's my bike collection*

I'm still big, 6'2" and back up to 255# now. Fortune has smiled on me and God has been good to me in the last 6 months and I have 3 new bikes to show off. My pride and joy is the new Waltworks custom SS 29r, built Clyde tough. My FS was upgraded for almost no out of pocket expense from the old Trek Liquid, which I never really liked, to a Turner Burner which I like a lot. I also got a fixed gear track bike and set it up as a fixed townie, just for fun. I've built a few more too, but these are keepers. I'm working on two more SS bikes, one will probably be kept as an urban utility SS bike.


----------



## primussucks (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm 6'2" and wiegh in anywhere between 204(this morning) and 220, depending on how much money i have, if im broke im on the ramen and mac and cheese diet and i loose a few lbs if i have cash i eat chineese and burritos and pizza(as you can see i dont cook) and i gain some wieght.

i just got my bike a few weeks ago and i tightened up a belt loop already woohoo maybe ill be able to fit in my old clothes by the end of the summer

heres my bike
2001 gt idrive 6.0 dirt cheap off ebay


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Wow. I didn't know this existed.....*

In 2004 I lost close to 60 pounds and over the winter gained some back. 
I'm still trying to lose that but the new job and the wifes' health problems aren't
making it easier. Last summer it was easy to lose the weight since my job
had been outsourced and after looking for jobs in the AM all I had to do was
ride.

Here's some before and after pics:

Before Just Big:
https://pod.ath.cx/w8/before.jpg

One day before I joined Weight Watchers, 1/1/04:
https://pod.ath.cx/w8/toddbig236.jpg

After I'd lost 50 pounds:
https://pod.ath.cx/w8/down50.jpg

After I'd lost about 60 pounds:
https://pod.ath.cx/w8/down60.jpg

My rides:
https://pod.ath.cx/bikedecide/bikedecide.html

My Specialized Epic Dual Boinger on the left, my Giant TCR2 roadie on the right.
If you click on the bike icons you can go to a series of ride reports I've done around
those rides.

My wife has lost over 100 pounds since those days and she's a lot faster on the
bike - she rides a recumbent.


----------



## bettyswolloks (May 7, 2005)

im a 6fut3 18st 11pound and riding a 04 giant nrs custom build.


----------



## Hayduke1972 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Finally, a form of our own*

6' 215lbs, tend to ride "light" so I can get away with some lighter parts. But all the same here are my rides:
2004 Stinky-mostly stock, 41lbs
2003 Phobia (steel KHS frame) hardtail, Average components, Avid discs, Easton Monkey Lite Bars, Mavic CrossRoc w/tubeless Maxxis tires, 26.5lbs
1996 Ritchey Swiss Cross, 9 speed Ultegra, 20lbs

Still love the feel of steel on the road and on the hardtail. The Stinky is my play machine.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

*Down 14 lbs in 2 months*

thanks to about 400mi on the road each month!

For the trails, here's what I ride:









Picture was taken on is first of three rides so far this year about a week back. Fully loaded, the Chamuco tips the scales at nearly 40lbs. And yes, I climb just fine on it.


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

6' & 235lbs. Riding a '00 Jamis Komodo that I built a few years back. I right kind of light too... so I can get away with having the bike only weigh about 26lbs. PICS SOON!!!


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

6'5" and currently(or I should say temporarily) 208, down from 310. I ride a Giant Rainier...at least until Saturday when I take possession of an '05 SC Blur.


----------



## moosemania (May 11, 2005)

*Xxl*

I am 6'3" and haul around 290. Haven't ridden is several years. Got back into a few months ago with an '05 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc. No picture yet- stay tuned.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I guess this makes me a SERIOUS CLYDESDALE, by far the biggest!*



NuMexJoe said:


> Just a wee Clydesdale at 6', 205# (and I struggle not to drop to 195# by the end of riding season). Here I am last summer on my ElSalty, which I've since snapped and replaced w/ an X-5. (fingers crossed as I upload the pic)


At 6'3" and 470 pounds, I guess this makes me the biggest "Clydesdale" in the forum, However, I have now lost 114 pounds as of my last weigh in and have now restarted riding again. At my peak, I was stuck in a wheelchair, and now I'm back up on a bike! Don't think I'm a huge eater either as I developed a pituitary disease that bloated me up by 310 pounds in 3 years! Now that I have it under control, I am losing weight at a rate of 6-10 pounds a week! I hit my personal recent best riding 12 miles in a day last week! I can't use the little saddles though as it is EXTREMELY uncomfortable, not to mention that champagne cork sound when I dismount  ! I am currently riding a Royce Union I bought used for $50.00. It seems to be holding up fairly well, no problems so far!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

stormcrowe said:


> At 6'3" and 470 pounds, I guess this makes me the biggest "Clydesdale" in the forum, However, I have now lost 114 pounds as of my last weigh in and have now restarted riding again. At my peak, I was stuck in a wheelchair, and now I'm back up on a bike! Don't think I'm a huge eater either as I developed a pituitary disease that bloated me up by 310 pounds in 3 years! Now that I have it under control, I am losing weight at a rate of 6-10 pounds a week! I hit my personal recent best riding 12 miles in a day last week! I can't use the little saddles though as it is EXTREMELY uncomfortable, not to mention that champagne cork sound when I dismount  ! I am currently riding a Royce Union I bought used for $50.00. It seems to be holding up fairly well, no problems so far!


THAT'S AWESOME MAN!!! Keep up the good work. I'm right there with ya!!!


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

*5'10"...202lbs.*

Barely hanging on to the Clydesdale title...

I ride an 02 S-works FSR-XC (just over 24 lbs) and a Giant ATX 860 single speed (low 20s). Never had problems with anything breaking, other than the body after some serious crashes.


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

right now i am 6'3 265 rideing a haro 8.1 with azonic wheelset manitou stance flow forks and race face cranks. just started ride agian after not riding for 3 years big mistake quiting riding, i have missed it soooo much


----------



## amc5 (Apr 14, 2005)

6'0 250# here, trying to get down to about 200-210. New to the forums, but have been riding off and on for about 3 years. I have stopped playing Tournament paintball, so I will be riding full time now. This is my 2001 Bianchi Grizzly. She hasn't seen a whole lot of miles. I'm ordering a new set of tires, and a few other things this week....


----------



## bettyswolloks (May 7, 2005)




----------



## scabby22 (May 27, 2005)

Guess I'm a superclyde  6'3", 315lbs

I used to be a skinny road racer back in high school but my have things changed. Currently on a Giant Yukon with slicks and egg beaters. Nice bike but time for a new crank as I'm busting the teeth off. If I can stick to this it's a Hoss DeLuxe for me.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*You're not that much of a "Superclyde", there Scabby22!*



scabby22 said:


> Guess I'm a superclyde  6'3", 315lbs
> 
> I used to be a skinny road racer back in high school but my have things changed. Currently on a Giant Yukon with slicks and egg beaters. Nice bike but time for a new crank as I'm busting the teeth off. If I can stick to this it's a Hoss DeLuxe for me.


I'm 6'3" and 462! Down from 581 since March 11th this year! You're just a tiny li'l feller! I believe I hold the current forum record for the Biggest Clyde and I'm durn proud of it! This is in light of the fact that I can even ride at all now ! It';s amazing what losing 119 pounds can do for your body, as in March, I was riding a completely different set of wheels! A wheelchair! I too used to be a skinny "Road Dog" as well, but developed a tumor on my Pituitary and my metabolism went WHACKO and I gained 300+ pounds over a 2 year period! I have it under control now and have made4 some radical changes to both my body and lifestyle as I decided I was NOT ready to serve as a Pinochle Parlor for Worms!(Think about the worm song!) http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com


----------



## scabby22 (May 27, 2005)

I saw your pic with helmet and oxygen. Dude you are HARD CORE! Congrats on loosing the weight and taking control of your life. I'm finally starting to do the same. No gland issues for me.. packed on the pounds after 10 years of sitting on my can. NO MORE! I have two kids under 3 and a wife to worry about. Don't want them growing up with a new daddy after my heart pops at 33.

I just felt a bit embarrassed after reading all these posts of guys under 250lbs. Shoot 250 is currently one of my goals but I'll get there.


----------



## terribleein (May 24, 2004)

I'm at the ripe ole' age of 19, I stand at 6'4 tall, and I'm a fellow fat boy weighing in at 259 pounds as of right now. I hope to get into the 230's within the next two months. I just got my road bike a few weeks ago and I can feel myself getting more powerful each ride. I can already hammer most of the people round here(mountain and road) but I'm not stopping until I'm the best!(Yes, there is always somebody better... Hence, I'm not going to stop)

StormCrowe, keep rockin' it brotha and keep up the good work. Did the Clydesdale ride ever go through last year? I wouldn't mind riding with some of you guys in the future(East coast guys, until Interbike at least  ).


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*terribleein, I like that paint job!*



terribleein said:


> I'm at the ripe ole' age of 19, I stand at 6'4 tall, and I'm a fellow fat boy weighing in at 259 pounds as of right now. I hope to get into the 230's within the next two months. I just got my road bike a few weeks ago and I can feel myself getting more powerful each ride. I can already hammer most of the people round here(mountain and road) but I'm not stopping until I'm the best!(Yes, there is always somebody better... Hence, I'm not going to stop)
> 
> StormCrowe, keep rockin' it brotha and keep up the good work. Did the Clydesdale ride ever go through last year? I wouldn't mind riding with some of you guys in the future(East coast guys, until Interbike at least  ).


Dude, that paint job rocks on your trek! It could come in handy too, if the local gendarmes ever are looking for you, just ride the other way  , then they'll be looking for a blue bike and you look like you are riding a white one or vice versa!  By the way, an update on my weight situation, I WEIGHED IN THIS MORNING AND I HAVE NOW LOST A CUMULATIVE AMOUNT OF 136 POUNDS! Couldn't resist shouting, y'all, sorry . On average, I've been dropping 52.3 pounds a month! I a;most don't believe it myself, but the scale is at the hospital and it don't lie!


----------



## Downhillin (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm 6'2" hovering around 240 as of right now... Rolling on my first 29er... rigid for right now. Just got it completed, and here are is the pic.


----------



## Joe_T (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm 6'1, 200-205#, ride an XL '00 heckler and a L '03 bullit

I'm actually trying to gain weight (goal is 210#) with 8% bodyfat or so. Currently at 12% bodyfat. Basically I guess that means dropping 10# of fat, and adding about 20# of muscle. That's not going to be easy 

my current lifestyle is :
*jog 2 miles a day @ leisurely 10min/mile pace
*bike commute about 16 miles a day 3 or 4 (sometimes 5) days a week
*try to ride a 9-20 mile fairly aggressive MTB loop at a local trail once a week
*lift weights about once a week (hoping to bump this to 4 or so depending on laziness factor)
*have been making a concerted effort to eliminate a lot of processed/snack/junk foods from my diet. But I lose this battle almost daily. still much improvement.
*if soda it's diet exclusively, otherwise water/juices
*I eat a lot of carbs, try to get as much protein as I can. If I lift weights more I'll probably start taking a protein supplement


----------



## SeamusCA (Jul 26, 2004)

6'2", 215. Getting 'back' into riding in a big way, as I've got two bad knees and the ortho says riding is one of the few activities that are encouraged for someone with my condition. Been riding on-and-off since I was a wee lad. Current stable includes:









Iron Horse Hollowpoint, 20", mostly stock









IRO Mia rigid SS 20", build details here.









Scattante R-660 triple Ultegra, 60cm

That's going to have to be it for me until I get a bigger garage. 

...or a shed... hmmm...

Jim


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Welcome back to riding!*

Welcome back to the sport, Seamus! Way to go! Cycling is a wonderful exercise as you will see! If you want, go to my blog at https://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com You might find it interesting!  


SeamusCA said:


> 6'2", 215. Getting 'back' into riding in a big way, as I've got two bad knees and the ortho says riding is one of the few activities that are encouraged for someone with my condition. Been riding on-and-off since I was a wee lad. Current stable includes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bullit In The Chamber (Jun 6, 2005)

6' 230 lbs

'04 L SC Bullit

Would love to come down about 30 lbs, mostly in the gut...any suggestions?


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

Bullit In The Chamber said:


> Would love to come down about 30 lbs, mostly in the gut...any suggestions?


If you want to get it off in as fast a time as possible, you need to find out what your BMR is (Base Metabolic Rate-which is how many calories your body burns at rest), and take in about that number of calories, or less, and do some weight training, and of course keep riding your bike. Oh, and for what it's worth, you can't spot reduce fat. so don't even try. Just count your calories and exercise and you will shed those 30lbs really fast. Calories and exercise is how I lost 110lbs in the last 9 months.


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

finaly got a pic of my bike


----------



## Bullit In The Chamber (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss, that's awesome!

What is your method for estblishing your BMR? I've always been very active, ride my bike 3 or 4 times per week and play full court basketball on the days I don't, but I've never really monitored my caloric intake? I guess it's time to reprogram a bit by changing up my routine as you mentioned and go back to the weights as well as manage my diet far more carefully.

Bullit


----------



## SeanL (May 4, 2005)

Bullit In The Chamber said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, that's awesome!
> 
> What is your method for estblishing your BMR? I've always been very active, ride my bike 3 or 4 times per week and play full court basketball on the days I don't, but I've never really monitored my caloric intake? I guess it's time to reprogram a bit by changing up my routine as you mentioned and go back to the weights as well as manage my diet far more carefully.
> 
> Bullit


Thanks, it's been a long time coming. I have about 25 or so lbs to go, and that should put me in the 10-12% body fat range.

The most accurate way to figure your BMR is to have a rough idea of what your body fat percentage is. But...if you don't have access to that, but if you know what your lean body weight is, then the following formula will work.

Take your lean weight and multiply by 1.15 for men, or 1.20 for women. That gives you a "typical" overall body weight in pounds. Calculate your height in inches. Now, your "Base Metabolic Rate" (what you need to burn just lying in bed all day) can be estimated with the Harris-Benedict formula:

Men: BMR = 66 + (6.23 x "typical" pounds) + (12.7 x inches) - (6.8 x age)
Women: BMR = 655 + (4.35 x "typical" pounds) + (4.7 x inches) - (4.7 x age)
The 66 and 655 aren't typos. The BMR for women is less dependent on height and weight, which is why BMR is never less than about 1100 calories a day. At the risk of being pedantic, if your calculation looks wacky, make sure you're doing the separate multiplications in the parentheses before you do the final tally, make sure to subtract, not add, the "age" term.

That is from this website(which is an excellent resource BTW) http://www.hussman.org/fitness/index.htm

I'm 6'5" and my BMR sits close to 2Kcal, so I would imagine that yours is somewhere in the neighborhood of 1700 or so(give or take some).


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

e[I said:


> o]6'5" 220 LBS.
> 
> XL Banshee Chaparral.


I switched teams this year.

Banshee to Santa Cruz.................XL VP-Free.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Weightloss secrets!*

Hey Bullit, the best suggestion I have is try a 1500 calorie high protien, low carb diet for a while. Also increase your physical activity a bit more(Ride as often as you can in other words!) A good trail workout will burn between 1000 and 1500 calories / hr! Remember to take a vitamin supplement though if you are dieting and drink plenty of water as you go into Ketosis as you burn off fat and it can damage your kidneys! We definately DON'T want that! You should probably drink LIGHT Cranberry juice as that also helps protect your kidneys and it's loaded with electrolytes and vitamins too! Stay away from Soda Pop, even diet as the Phosphoric Acid and the sodium in it both make you retain water. Other than these, I have no other suggestions. One more point, the maximim SUSTAINABLE weight loss should be around 2 pounds per week if you want to keep it off, rapid weight loss through fad dieting tends to put you on a yoyo and you end up where you started or heavier. The exception to this rule is if you have Bariatric Surgery like I did, but you aren't a candidate for that even remotely, your Body Mass index is FAR too low for that to be an option. Myself, I had to go the surgery route as I have a tumor on my pituitary and I gained 310 pounds in two years eating nothing but LETTUCE WITH LEMON JUICE! Talk about frustrating! Now since March 11 this year I have lost 144 pounds(Under close medical supervision), and am back up to riding about 50 miles a week and doing a little more every week as I am able! Primarily, though; exercise and a somewhat restricted caloric intake will be your key. Good Luck and I am sure you can do it!  By the way, if you are intwerwested, check out my blog at 
http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com


Bullit In The Chamber said:


> Congrats on the weight loss, that's awesome!
> 
> What is your method for estblishing your BMR? I've always been very active, ride my bike 3 or 4 times per week and play full court basketball on the days I don't, but I've never really monitored my caloric intake? I guess it's time to reprogram a bit by changing up my routine as you mentioned and go back to the weights as well as manage my diet far more carefully.
> 
> Bullit


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

6'4" 260lbs. 45 years old, and just got a "new to me" bike.


----------



## justaguy (Jun 9, 2005)

forgot the bike info. Liquid 10 with XTR, Marzocchi Z1 FR SL, and Race Face Next Bars. Just bought a new WTB Laser V, but don't have it on yet.


----------



## adamlivi (Feb 8, 2004)

*5'10" 220 lb*

I'm not overweight, just 5 inches too short


----------



## big boy phil (Jun 10, 2005)

edit - moving to the end


----------



## JohnyJammer (Nov 10, 2004)

Ram Custom Bikes USA. He himself is approx. 6'6" and upper 200s. He couldn't find frames big enough so he started making his own. He has been at it for a couple of years and this is just a sample. For bigger rider versions, check out www.rambikes.com


----------



## big boy phil (Jun 10, 2005)

*6' 5" 350lbs super duper clyde*

I'm new to the forums, and new to mountain biking. I am indeed a super clyde, but hope to bring my stature down to at least a regular clyde while having fun on the trails. After doing some research I came to find a great bike within my price range with a good sturdy build and nice components. I just picked up a Specialized Rockhopper Comp in a 23" frame. They don't make this size frame in any other model but the comp. So no disc brakes, and middle of the road components. But that is fine by me, especially just starting out. I think the frame will be something I can definetly build on into the future. I will try to get some pics of my ride and myself in time.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

Hey Mike, Congrats! Keep up the great work! Me, I'm a Superclyde myself, well on the way to being a regular Clyde  157 pounds off now! I had to take a different route though. I had surgery because I had blown up to 581 pounds! OUCH! I'm now below 430 and still losing 7-10 pounds a week and RIDING! As to believing how sick and out of shape I got? Brother, I can definately understand! When I get in good enough shape to wear spandex cycling shorts without looking ridiculous, I'll be a happy man! Keep it up, and don't forget to occasionally eat some Beans and Rice! Best source of components for complex amino acids for your body! Your body needs them, but can't make them! 


Xyzzy said:


> I stopped riding in 88 or 89 and stopped exercising entirely in 93 or 94... You wouldn't believe how sick and out of shape I got over the following 9-10 years...
> 
> My recipe:
> 
> ...


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Previously posted.. didn't have pics then, plus I weighed 10 lbs more. SOOOO... I figured I would just post again, this time w/ a pic! I am 6' - 225lbs and still dropping! I am riding a sweet (to me) Jamis Komodo 00' with some Manitou X-Vert Super lovin'.


----------



## EngineerBubba (Jun 22, 2005)

*Yet Another Clydesdale*

Howdy Folks,

Until I stumbled onto this forum i thought i was a bit of a weirdo. I am the Super - Clyde of the folks i ride with. I am currently 6'4 300 lbs, down from 330 lbs as of 4 months ago.

I am new to riding, however my friends got me hooked; who knew working out and exercising was supposed to be this much fun? So now i am replacing a bent front fork with a good Marzocchi fork, i have been told this particular brand is virturially bombproof.

I think my friends have a new term, "Bubba Testing", if i can ride it for a year and it does not fall apart, it passes, so far we are dropping canidates for the seal of approval.

Hope everyone is getting to ride and showing the thin folks that big guys can climb just as well and DH faster.

_edited so it looks like I can spell_


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Well Howdy back!*

Welcome to the wonderful world of cycling, E.B.! Yeah, it is a FUN workout! Cycling has helped me lose 161 pounds so far myself! I truly am a Superclyde though! 6'3" and now down to 420 from 581!(No, I'm not kidding! You think you stress test a bike?  ). Keep riding and enjoy the sport! See ya on the trail!


EngineerBubba said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> Until I stumbled onto this forum i thought i was a bit of a weirdo. I am the Super - Clyde of the folks i ride with. I am currently 6'4 300 lbs, down from 330 lbs as of 4 months ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 10, 2005)

*I want to Join*

Hello Hello, I am a biggun and I dont mind. I am 6'5 270 and can avg 9 min miles over 10 miles of running. My "little" friends still can't believe it. Right now I am on a Cannondale Prophet 600. Nice ride! No problems yet and I have almost 400 miles on it. Anyone around the Charleston SC area? My wife is in the military and I am looking for a new "clyde" friend, or anyone, in that area to show me around. I will be leaving here (naples italy) and arriving in charleston in Dec 05. I am looking forward to getting back to the good ol' USA. Send me a msg or just post a reply and i'll check. Thx and see your big azzes on the trails


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*Clyde*

5'10"...220...proud, darn proud! Arrow Racing DSS, DS3, and Scott USA Motion.


----------



## doncoyote (Jul 2, 2005)

*clydesdale huh?*

I like that. I'm 6'7'' 240 riding a ten year old stumpy in Colorado. I've been lurking here awhile and it's good to get some feedback from some larger riders.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

*6'0" 320#*

I just wanted to stop in and say hi. I would have to say that I fit into the Clydesdale category. I am 6'0" 320# and not happy with myself. Now sit back and I'll tell you a little story.  As recently as 4 years ago, was living in Seattle, spending all my free time in the mountains on my bike, boots, and skis. I was a very muscular, in shape 220lbs. Fast forward to now, I have a 2 1/2 year old, I hate my job and I am in the Army. I think I kinda said the hell with exercise and staying healthy, because the army wanted me to and I wanted to rebel. I look at my self now, I am getting out of the Army in 6 months and moving back to Seattle. I need to get back in shape, and my bike has been laughing at me everytime I walk by it with the mud from the Cascade Mountains still on it. One of the things that has been holdong me back has been Jr., so I have decided to bite the bullet and buy a trailer to pull behind my bike. The funny thing is, i just came on the forums to find out about a decent set of wheels for a Clydesdale.

BTW- I have a Jamis Eureka w/ Deore XT components that I pretty much built myself from individual components I bought online.


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Here is my ride now*

245 down from 290 when i moved here 1 1/2 years ago( BC) and gone from 42 waist being tight to a good fitting 38.
Here is my ride.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*re Wheels?*

Hey askibum, I'm running Alex 6606 T-6 wheels that came on my bike and I haven't taco'd them yet and I grossly outweigh you by almost a hundred pounds! That's right, I'm probably the biggest "Clyde" in the forum! By the way, for those of you following, I have now lost a cumulative 175 pounds!!! Wahoo! 415 pounds and I've now lost the equivalent of the average mountainbikers TOTAL bodyweight! Just get on yer bike and ride there, askibum! The weight will come off! If you want, check out my blog,lt's at the URL: http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com  


askibum02 said:


> I just wanted to stop in and say hi. I would have to say that I fit into the Clydesdale category. I am 6'0" 320# and not happy with myself. Now sit back and I'll tell you a little story.  As recently as 4 years ago, was living in Seattle, spending all my free time in the mountains on my bike, boots, and skis. I was a very muscular, in shape 220lbs. Fast forward to now, I have a 2 1/2 year old, I hate my job and I am in the Army. I think I kinda said the hell with exercise and staying healthy, because the army wanted me to and I wanted to rebel. I look at my self now, I am getting out of the Army in 6 months and moving back to Seattle. I need to get back in shape, and my bike has been laughing at me everytime I walk by it with the mud from the Cascade Mountains still on it. One of the things that has been holdong me back has been Jr., so I have decided to bite the bullet and buy a trailer to pull behind my bike. The funny thing is, i just came on the forums to find out about a decent set of wheels for a Clydesdale.
> 
> BTW- I have a Jamis Eureka w/ Deore XT components that I pretty much built myself from individual components I bought online.


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

stormcrowe said:


> By the way, for those of you following, I have now lost a cumulative 175 pounds!!! Wahoo! 415 pounds and I've now lost the equivalent of the average mountainbikers TOTAL bodyweight! Just get on yer bike and ride there, askibum! The weight will come off! If you want, check out my blog,lt's at the URL: http://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com


stormcrow ....nice job on the weight loss...pretty soon you will have lost more than some clydes weigh  keep up the hard work and nice blog


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks there, atvsmurf! I appreciate the support there!  


atvsmurf said:


> stormcrow ....nice job on the weight loss...pretty soon you will have lost more than some clydes weigh  keep up the hard work and nice blog


----------



## Gibeon (Jul 18, 2005)

Howdy,

I just wanted to stop by and give my particulars, so I can post some photos in the Before and After in a few months.

I'm a hair over 6' and a couple pounds over 265#. I just bought an '06 Specialized Rockhopper Pro. It's my first bike in about 10 years, and I'm not sure how much I like the front suspension. I grew up "hucking" bmx bikes around the neighborhood (though we called it "jumping off of stuff"). I'm thinking of building an SS Karate Monkey for riding around instead of eating lunch. I turned 30 in April and part of my getting fit regime includes cycling. I've quit smoking (was about a pack a day) and I've given up most caffeine and booze.

Here's a pic from this 4th of July. No pic of the bike yet, but it's bone stock so it looks just like the one on their website. (Forgive the facial expression. That BBQ chicken I was cooking tasted awfully good.)


----------



## Foy (Jul 22, 2005)

*yeah, I'm a clyde*

6'4" 250
2005 Specialized FSR XC

Foy


----------



## doolin64 (Jun 26, 2005)

Just checking in to the clydesdale forum.

6'4 - 270lbs. Have been as high as 297 and as low as 260lbs in the last year and half. I tried that south beach diet and it worked till I ate again. LOL Anyways, I'm looking forward to enjoying the trails and losing weight. I just bought a new Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc. I'm upgraded the derailers to XT and other than that its stock. My goal is start eating better and get myself down to 250 lbs. If I could get 240 I'd be pretty psyched!


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

225 and I ride this...


----------



## markhr (May 5, 2005)

1.81m and 95kg


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jeez. I am a Clyde and only 13... 5'6" and 210# at the moment. 

And my bike you say? I am surprised my bike hasn't exploded yet. 

The glorious, Fuji Discovery 2.


Going to soon get a set of Manitou Six Comp Forks. 

SRAM x.7 front and rear derailleurs and SRAM x.7 shifters. 
Shim Deore Disc Hubs and Sun Ryhno Light Rims. 
SRAM Chain
Some tire... want XC styled tires though. 
Avid Speed Dial Levers
SRAM Cassette. 
I am thinking about going single speed though... and maybe hardtail.


----------



## ChrisWFO (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, I guess I been a Clysdale my entire adult life with the exception of the short time that I managed to stay at 195. Right now I'm at 271 and am 6 feet tall. I stopped riding when I went back to school and balloned up. I have a Cannondale road bike that is about 15 years old and a Raliegh Tangent that I bought about 1993. I decided the extra weight has to go so I'm riding again. I'm trying to ride a little of road and off-road. I'm really new to Mountain biking even though I've had the bike for a long time. I've used it mainly to ride with my wife. I've raced a lot of motocross and enduro/hare scramble/ desert/ cross country so my bike handling skills are getting better at a quick pace but I really need to do something about the engine.
I'm in the market for a new mountain bike but not sure what to get. A hardtail of full suspension. I live in San Antonio but am in North Texas during the week for work and have started riding at Cleburne State Park. I'd look forward to riding with any other Clysdale out there in my area.


----------



## BigBoy (Jun 10, 2005)

ChrisWFO said:


> Well, I guess I been a Clysdale my entire adult life with the exception of the short time that I managed to stay at 195. Right now I'm at 271 and am 6 feet tall. I stopped riding when I went back to school and balloned up. I have a Cannondale road bike that is about 15 years old and a Raliegh Tangent that I bought about 1993. I decided the extra weight has to go so I'm riding again. I'm trying to ride a little of road and off-road. I'm really new to Mountain biking even though I've had the bike for a long time. I've used it mainly to ride with my wife. I've raced a lot of motocross and enduro/hare scramble/ desert/ cross country so my bike handling skills are getting better at a quick pace but I really need to do something about the engine.
> I'm in the market for a new mountain bike but not sure what to get. A hardtail of full suspension. I live in San Antonio but am in North Texas during the week for work and have started riding at Cleburne State Park. I'd look forward to riding with any other Clysdale out there in my area.


I just got (4months ago) a cannondale p1000. I'm 6'5 270. It is an awsome bike for whatever you need it to do. Right now, I live in Naples Italy and in order to get to what may pass as a MTB single track I have to ride 21 miles (one way). It is better to inflate the manitou shock to about 180psi for a very stiff road bike feel. Lately I have been heading into some serious downhill singletrack and I have noticed that the bike is "beating" me apart. I let some air out of the rear shock and "wow" you mean it doesn't have to hurt like that lol. Great bike. If you get anything other than an xl (size), make sure you upgrade the lefty shock to a brown spring, most stiffness. I have taken the bike to Zermatt Switzerland and have ridden exclusive downhill runs and have taken drops (2-3ft), to "trying" to make it back up on my own. Good bike on singletrack, downhill, and road (although my road bike would smoke this). Only problem is trying to mount a computer on a lefty. I mounted an Enduro Cateye 8 with no problem but, I have read a lot of problems with people trying to mount them. I bought the prophet using a military shopping service and saved about $600, still a pricey bike until I rode it. My friend has a Kona Stinkey. Much stronger bike but also almost double the weight. He has too much bike for what he plans to do with it. Good luck and if you ever come to Charleston SC or if anyone lives around Charleston, let me know I am moving back the the good ol' USA in NOV and would love for someone to show me around the area. Ryan


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*My latest update on weight loss!*

I am pleased to announce I have now officially lost a "Clydesdale" in weight! I crossed the line last week by losing a cumulative total of 210 pounds! WOOHOO!  Things are going good! Only another 121 pounds to go! I am weighing in at 371 now and feeling strong, riding 5-10 miles a day, swimming and strength training in the weight room now!


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*Thats pretty darn impressive...*

I go almost 6' and around #220, Have broken my share of seatposts and seat rails. I was wondering if any clydes do much drop offs, you really feel it in the kidney's the next day! Anyone wear a MX kidney belt? I guess I go up to about 7' and since I'm 41, probably not a whole lot higher down the road. I would like to know what parts you break if you DH or do drops or double jumps or other stunts.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm 5'11", around 215 lbs. 
My stable is:
2004 Stumpjumper FSR XL (selling it)
2005 Titus Moto Lite


----------



## calvinator (Feb 24, 2004)

*my bike is*

An 02' Kona Stinky _primo_ 6" travel w/7" super T, Trail pimp rims and Thomson post.
Probably get a thru axle rear bike for next year.


----------



## Hokie (Mar 9, 2004)

5'10"
215lbs

I ride a Yeti 575 as training for enduro racing with a KTM 300EXC.

Sweet!


----------



## tmanley (Apr 24, 2005)

6'9", 240
Specialized Hardrock XXL

Hoping to get down to around 225 after I get in shape...


----------



## TomDac (Jul 29, 2005)

*New to the forum...*

Hi,

I'm 42, 6'2, 285 and ride two bikes.. A 19" 2000 Kestrel Rubicon SX and a 21" 2005 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo e Koo. The Kestrel's been retired until I get back down to my fighting weight of 250 or so.

Anyway, thanks for being here.

Tom.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

Me a slight 6'2" 270lbs and ride/beat on this slayer


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*I don't do DH or drops*

At last not on my current ride! I'm currently riding a used Dept Store Cheapie! A 10 year old Royce Union! It has held up surprisingly well! It has some aftermarket stuff on it like Alex wheels, Lubbock Stem and Handlebars and endbars, Bontrager Alloy pedals and clips. I did do one accidental drop after I hit the wrong trail in the Hoosier National Forest and came around a curve and was suddenly confronted with a 14' drop onto a steep slope! I thought I was gonna DIE!  Fortunately, I didn't crash or even damage my bike (Much to my surprise)! I thought I was gonna bite it for sure! The best part was the little "Flyweight" riders taking a break at the bottom who saw me survive the drop! I never let on it wasn't intentional! Remember Napoleon Bonaparte's principle, it's better to be lucky than good sometimes!  


calvinator said:


> I go almost 6' and around #220, Have broken my share of seatposts and seat rails. I was wondering if any clydes do much drop offs, you really feel it in the kidney's the next day! Anyone wear a MX kidney belt? I guess I go up to about 7' and since I'm 41, probably not a whole lot higher down the road. I would like to know what parts you break if you DH or do drops or double jumps or other stunts.


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

*you guys are kind of small to be riding*

I am 6'2" and weigh 275, I started to ride 20 months ago and now ride 24/7. feels good not to pay 2.50 a gallon for gas. I had a Trek Liquid 25 "04 that snaped like a twig with only 8 months on the frame. defected weld but now I have to consider the quality of the bikes. so now I am building one from the ground up based on a marin Attack Trail full suspension frame.


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

I am 6'3 and i weigh 185, I wieghed 205 at the same time last summer.



I ride a weyless 67


----------



## OnePhatMoPho (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I guess I'll use this post to introduce myself.. I am currently 6'1" and 292lbs. down from 313lbs 2 months ago.. I have not been mtb'ing much recently due to bike problems.. I break everything I ride.. my last 2 bikes have been Trek Y-33s.. The first I busted the carbon front.. the second i busted the chain stay on the rear triangle.. I have also busted multiple rear shocks.. Prior to the trek's Ive had 2 GT's an broke thoes as well. I have broken seat posts and 2 cranks as well.. I wont go into how many wheel sets I have destroyed.. Frankly I got fed up with the damn things.. threw it in the garage for a while and have been focusing on motocross.. I ride very well for my size and am very comfortable on 2 wheels.. hence all the broken stuff..

Lately, I have been trying to get back in shape and decided to get back on the mtb.. I am tossing the full suspension and purchased an 05 Access XCL which I should pick up tomorrow.. If it breaks im only out 130 bones.. My focus will be on climbing and not so much on going fast downhill or seeing how high/far the fat guy can jump.. I am really looking for something to supliment my workouts and diet.. However, I know that once I get back down into the 250 pound range I will be goffing off again on the bike.. Hope the Access holds up..

I love mountain biking and living in So Cal I have access to a lot of nice trails.. Hopefully someday I can get down near 200lbs..

Anyways.. its good to see a forum dedicated to us chunks.. Below is a pic of me on my favorite bike.. a Yamaha YZ450F weighing in at about 306 lbs.. who says fat cant fly?










Cheers,
Jerid


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Pleased to Meetcha, Jerid!*

To address your supplement issue: 
1: Take a GOOD multivitamin
2: A MINIMUM of one gram of protein per kilogram(2.2Pounds) of Body mass. This would drop on a descending scale with your drop points at every 10 kilos. DO NOT go below 65 grams protein as a BARE minimum or you will experience Protein Malnutrition syndrome. Then things happen like your hair falling out and your nails break in a light breeze!
3: Sugar BAD, Splenda(TM) good!
4: Beans and Rice...Good, they are an excellent source of Lysine and Lycopine! These are complex Amino acids your body needs and cannot manufacture!
5: Multiple SMALL meals makes sense nutritionally as long as they ARE small meals!
6: Welcome Back to the sport! By the way, don't get too restrictive in your food intake though as your body will decide that a famine is occurring and try like hell to conserve the fatty cells as fat is the primary emergency store it has to draw on! I'd also reming you to not get too much protein either as it will damage your kidneys! Don't forget the water either! You will need at least 48-64 oz of water per day to protect your kidneys as they filter out everything your body will be dumping as you lose weight and go into ketosis! You will experience a darkening of fluid output signifigantly! Don't be surprised if you start running a low grade fever as well as this too goes with ketosis! Take care of yourself and enjoy the ride!
https://theamazingshrinkingman.blogspot.com


OnePhatMoPho said:


> Well, I guess I'll use this post to introduce myself.. I am currently 6'1" and 292lbs. down from 313lbs 2 months ago.. I have not been mtb'ing much recently due to bike problems.. I break everything I ride.. my last 2 bikes have been Trek Y-33s.. The first I busted the carbon front.. the second i busted the chain stay on the rear triangle.. I have also busted multiple rear shocks.. Prior to the trek's Ive had 2 GT's an broke thoes as well. I have broken seat posts and 2 cranks as well.. I wont go into how many wheel sets I have destroyed.. Frankly I got fed up with the damn things.. threw it in the garage for a while and have been focusing on motocross.. I ride very well for my size and am very comfortable on 2 wheels.. hence all the broken stuff..
> 
> Lately, I have been trying to get back in shape and decided to get back on the mtb.. I am tossing the full suspension and purchased an 05 Access XCL which I should pick up tomorrow.. If it breaks im only out 130 bones.. My focus will be on climbing and not so much on going fast downhill or seeing how high/far the fat guy can jump.. I am really looking for something to supliment my workouts and diet.. However, I know that once I get back down into the 250 pound range I will be goffing off again on the bike.. Hope the Access holds up..
> 
> ...


----------



## JerBear (Jan 26, 2004)

*5' 9" 225 lbs see bike below*

my precious...


----------



## swampluv (Sep 30, 2004)

hell ya glad to see another average sized american riding a quality rig. 
6'3" 215 and riding a moab 3, the little devil gotten me through years of abuse and sans original parts she'll provide many more trails at speeds faster than I could ever imagine running. I am thankfull for not fitting in a miata and riding a bike that reflects more than a price tag.


----------



## XIBALBA (Aug 21, 2005)

6' , 225lbs. 
Marin Rocky Ridge HT

Giant Warp FS

KHS Flight 300 road.

I don't do Freeride, so I haven't broken much yet. Just a few teeth of the upper ring.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Half Century old Clydesdale
5' 10" and weight 215 lbs.
Just retired my old junk bike and purchased a new Giant AC in July and love it.

Do a lot of XC but love DH as well. Have done a few nice drops on the new AC. Starting to like this FR thing. Haven't broke the new one yet.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

hi! 6'1", 240lbs and here's my ride: 
2005 nrs2 20.5 inch frame
ec70 bars and seatpost (30.9)
xt shifters
xt hollowtech cranks with ext. bb
xt front derailler
xt rear derailler
xt disc hubs laced with dt swiss spokes and mavic xc717 rims
bontrager hd inner tubes
hutchinson phyton airlights 26x2.1 (extra pair of ritchey zmax)
avid bb7? mech. disc brakes
skareb elite 80mm
fox float ava shock
spd ??? pedals
rocket v saddle
raceface evolve xc 110 w/ 6?' rise stem

future plans:
fox f100rlt front
crank bros eggbeaters
selle italia flight saddle
thomson elite stem
sgf swingarms?
ride a lot more!


----------



## 2k2ep (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm brand new to bicycling as an adult. I've lost and kept off 120lbs over the last 3yrs, and I now weigh 290ish and am 6'7''. My goal is to stay in the 260lbs range. Three months ago I bought a 23'' Giant Rincon for low impact exersize. I've progressed from 3 days a week at 30min. approx 6 miles to 6-7 days a week at the same distance. The only thing I've added is a Serfas RX seat and replaced a stripped stock crank. I'm stoked to be a part of such a cool forum I never expected to find one for us normal sized folk. Rock on clydes!


----------



## spruce28 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thought I would throw out there as well.
Started riding in 1998, started to get into shape, to keep up to my friends, started at 310 and now hover around the 225 mark.(I am 6'3") I would like to get down to 200 some day, but it doesn't seem to want to come off any more! I ride a lot around Vancouver, so far this year; I have been in the Test of Metal, Gear Jammer, and 24 hour of Adrenalin. I am still slower than a lot of my friends, but not far behind!
Here is the main bike

Specialized Epic Marathon
RaceFace 
Deus Stem, and Headset
Carbon Next Cranks
Race Rings 
Shimano 
XTR Brakes / Shifter
PD-M747
Deore XT Front and XTR Rear Derailer
Fox Float 80 RLC
FSA 
Platinum Pro Ti BB
SL-K Saddle









I also have a Kona Kapu and a Kona Stinky Dee-Lux

Keep riding everyone! Clydesdale Pride!


----------



## jsigone (Aug 25, 2004)

After a nasty BMX crash 2 yrs ago ( cut open my spline fun internal bleeding) Became lazy and not as active. Left the hospital at 6'2" 155lbs and got up to 225ish before I started to do something about it. I've owned a MTB for yrs but never really used it (once every month) until early this yr. Bought a Felt F90 roadie on Superbowl weekend and started riding almost everyday on the road or trails. Started Racing SuperD this yr as well, ranked 5th out of 20+ riders overall for the yr. I'm down to 200-205# right now. I can't seem to get down past 200 mark. My goal is to be 170# by next spring and race XC and Super D. Building up a Litech Magnesium bike for next race season too.


In my stable
2001 Fuji Thrill
2005 Trek Bruiser 1
2005 Felt F90 Roadie

Building Litech Magneium Bike, goal of 20-21lbs bike weight.


----------



## OscrDGrch (Jun 26, 2005)

*Grouch & Heckler*

I'm a 36 year old, 6' Clyde that reached 300lbs, freaked out, and decided to get back in to shape. After 9 years out of the saddle, I returned to mountain biking and chose an `05 Santa Cruz Heckler as my ride. This is my first full suspension bike and I had no idea how good it could be! I mostly ride XC but the varied terrain of NorCal offers me many options.

With the help of the fine folks at Vision Cyclery, I spec'ed my large, anodized silver Heckler with a Progressive Suspension 5th Element CV/t 5 shock, Manitou Sherman Firefly Plus fork (with 20mm Thru Axle), and Santa Cruz' SPX-DB FR Kit. I then added a WTB Speed V Comp saddle, Oury grips, and Atomlab TrailKing pedals (periodically swapping them with Time ATAC XS).

In short order, I trashed the fork seals. Manitou sent me replacement seals and o-rings free of charge and without hesitation. Truth be told, I should have upgraded the spring before my first ride as I had done with the shock. Unfortunately, the fork spring took a little too long to arrive and I was excessively eager to return the loaner bike and put some miles on my Heckler. Other than that, the bike has withstood everything I can dish out.

Now I am grinnin' from ear to ear and putting to practice the mantra "Get Some, Go Again". I wouldn't consider myself an adrenaline junkie or health nut but I am experiencing significant changes to my energy level and weight with moderate but regular exercise and modest modifications to my diet. Even after I reach my target weight, I'll continue to be a proud Clydesdale. However, then I'll also be a healthy one.

Cheers,
McE


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Still a Clydesdale,only smaller...*

I used to weigh around 240,maybe heavier since I avoided weight scales when I was heavy but I finally reached 189 with the goal to be 180.Then it's back to snacky cakes! 
But seriously,at 42 years old,I need to be in good shape.I don't want to pull my trousers up over my belly in twenty years.
I've been riding track and pursuit bikes since 1986,and mountain bikes since 1988.When I started riding in '86,I was 250lb but I dropped the weight fast,back down to 170lbs.Back in 1996,the weight came back after a couple of years away from cycling. I can't burn up a triple cheese brontoburger like I used to.
My current ride is a retired police bike that's been upgraded to all XT with a switch to XT topmount shifters.My other rides include an all stock '83 Stumpjumper and my pride and joy,a former Ritchey Team bike.I have other bikes as well. A brand new,big hit bike is in the near future.I just need to make some room.
I plan on riding until the day I die.


----------



## MystRacing (Sep 15, 2005)

5'-10" , 210 pounds. 40 year old out of shape guy that traded 2 packs of smokes a day for a Specialized Hardrock last february and I aint going back. Totally hooked on mountain biking now and will be buying a FS in the very near future. The slick rock around western Colorado is hard on an old mans joints. The picture is from the Lunch Loop in the Tabaguache area a couple weeks ago.


----------



## larssinet (Sep 16, 2005)

*french clyde here*

6' 4
260 pounds
aggressive XC in muddy conditions

04 Kona Hoss with _muy muy _ upgrades :
frame : 22' kona hoss
fork : marzo drop off eta
headset : stock
bar : hussefelt OS
grips : odi rogue
stem : thomson X4 120mm 10°
saddle : specialized avatar 155
seat post & lock : stock kona stronghold
brakes : stock hayes hfx9 (upgrade to 185 A2Z on front)
f&r der & 11-34 cassette & rapidfireshifters : XT
chain : sram pc 69
cranks : raceface x-type evolve xc
pedals : time z
hubs : dt Hügi fr
rims : mavic ex721
tires : depends ! from hutch new pythons 2,00 to spe enduro pro 2,40


----------



## sandman1971 (Aug 19, 2004)

*How big are you and your ride.*

I'm 5'11" and weigh 230 and ride 2004 Rockhopper, just upgraded to front disk brakes, Avid of course.


----------



## Kona_Dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

6'-2" / 240

2004 Kona Dawg Dee-Lux...

Stock except the Race Face bash ring and the tires are Panaracer Cinders


----------



## jumborider (Sep 21, 2005)

*6'4" 365 at 41*

Well that is me. I am just now trying to get back down to fighting weight of 220


----------



## beavis and butthead (Oct 11, 2004)

6' 2" - 252 lb

This is my baby right here.


----------



## usafschue (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi, I'm 6' 1" and about 242 with my equipment on. I lift weights a bit, and I weighed 205 in High school with less then 18% body fat, lol. I'm a bit squishy now compared to then, but I can still bench 260, so I'm cool 

I ride a Giant Trance 2 as my FS rig and an '03 Rincon frame as my hardtail because I believe in breaking everything you buy (including frames) to get every ounce of life out of it. I don't mean to dog those (oh wait yeah I do) who absolutely have to buy a new bike every year cause theirs isn't the new in thing anymore....... I would rather see your one sweet ass bike than a garage full of $4k plus bikes!

Me breaking in the Trance in the parking lot 









Taking a jump at Patapsco on the rincon









Come out for rides at Patapsco on Sundays with the Princeton crew if you live in the area!

Tony


----------



## day42 (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm 6'3" and about 210 lbs. My bikes are a Santa Cruz Bullit and Surly Instigator, for now!


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's my fat ass on the Ouachita Challenge a couple years ago on board to large Specialized StumpJumper that's two sized too small for me...


----------



## usafschue (Jul 10, 2005)

MTBNate said:


> Here's my fat ass on the Ouachita Challenge a couple years ago on board to large Specialized StumpJumper that's two sized too small for me...


And by fat ass you mean you need to eat some cheetos..........


----------



## pfran42 (Oct 3, 2005)

*On the small side of the "Clydes"*

6'1" 225 lbs. I am currently on a 2005 Heckler (Large)


----------



## jimsiff (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm 6'3", 235lb riding on an '05 Kona Hoss. Since I bought my bike in late June, I've dropped from 290 to 235. I ride almost every day, rain or shine.


----------



## Legion (Sep 24, 2004)

5'11, 300 lbs. I ride a Kona Hoss Deelux.

I hope to loose enough weight one day to be able to buy a 29" bike


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

6' 1" 210


----------



## Yelme (Oct 6, 2005)

*I'm not a clydesdale, I'm just fat!*

5' 7" 298 down from 325. I used to have a Giant mtb about 10years ago, it got stolen and about that time I found the internet and haven't done much else  
I ran into a friend of mine I haven't seen for a while that runs a bike shop in Fla. and talkin to him about the old bmx days got me jonsin' for a bike & to get in shape! quit smoking 1 month ago I've been walking 5 miles a day. One good thing about the internet it brought me here! I have been reading so much of your stories & its a great motivation.Ihaven't decided on a bike yet, but I'm leaning towards the Kona Hoss.


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm 6'4" and 225lbs. I decided a couple of months back to dust of the old K2 4000 and get to ridin' again. I've got some buddies who are either big and slow like me or new to riding, so I'm having fun again. I'm going to cut off Mexican food, beer, and bourbon and concentrate on getting back to 200.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*still 5-8- 225*

this is my main bike is still ride the Id, but this bike is such a joy to ride.


----------



## RemfRider (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm 6' 2" and around 210, last time I checked. Didn't know I fit into this category.

Started out with a Trek 3700 but found after two broken rear axles, stripped cranks, and wrapping the rear derailuer around the rear axel, I needed something beefier, so I went out and got me a Giant AC.

Rode the Giant for two rides and wound up on DL after the second ride. Itchin to get back. I am keeping the Trek for riding with the family and contemplating buying a used hardtail, maybe a Kona Hoss if I can one.


----------



## Ashentep (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm 6' and 215lbs. I used to ride a ton back 6 years ago or so when i was about 175lbs.

I just dug the bike back out a week ago, and am already full swing back into cross country riding, loving every second. I'm determined to get back down to the 185 range. 

The bike is a '95 Fuji Discovery with a *gasp* '95 model Judy XC fork and cantilever brakes (canti-who??) and mostly Deore XT components from back when XT meant 8spd. Its a great bike, but its in dire need of a fork upgrade! The elastomers dry rotted in their 6 year hibernation and now every bump i hit bottoms it out.


----------



## ram rod (Oct 12, 2005)

*fatties on bikes...some people just don't get it*

6' 0" and 245
I ride a stumpjumper fsr comp in the woods, an old raleigh on the street, and a kona stab
on the downhills.

I ride with a bunch of guys who all weigh 150 wet with all of their gear on. Everytime we would go to a cross counrty race, I would ask if they had a clydsdale race and one thime the girl said that there was no prize's in that group. I said do I look like I would win a prize?
I was just looking for a better placement.

One of my buddies finally figured out what I was going through on the hard climbs when he asked me what I weighed. It was the equivelant of him climbing the hill with his 59 lb downhill bike on his back. Now I just here how good I ride for a fat guy.

I don't mind, because riding with guys who are better than you and supportive of you only makes you better.

Ride on tubbies, because I'm not stopping.
Jamie
south jersey


----------



## Oddjob (Oct 24, 2005)

Well I'm 6'3" and I must be on the wrong side of 260.

I have two pride and joys an Avanti D8 DH bike:

http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?t=25564

and a Rocky Mountain ETSX 50 for XC work:

http://forums.farkin.net/showthread.php?t=40056


----------



## Ranman (Sep 17, 2005)

*Klide?*

5'9 210 Stumpy Pro 120 Love ride'n hate diet'n


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

i am 6' 3" and about 260 riddin a 03 cove g-spot


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

5'9, 225 lb

'04 Haro X2 (small):


----------



## bclockwood (Aug 18, 2005)

*5'9"- 235 lbs/ Cannondale Jeckyll*

Started at ~250 begining of the summer. Got back on the bike and eatin' right.


----------



## Big Chipper (Oct 6, 2005)

Big Chipper said:


> I'm 6'4" and 225lbs. I decided a couple of months back to dust of the old K2 4000 and get to ridin' again. I've got some buddies who are either big and slow like me or new to riding, so I'm having fun again. I'm going to cut off Mexican food, beer, and bourbon and concentrate on getting back to 220.


Since this thread reply, I've lost 9 lbs. by limiting my calories, cutting out alchohol except for weekends, and riding a lot. I'm riding about 30 miles per week on some pretty technical local trails that really give me a good workout. I can tell a huge difference in my stamina since I started all this 7 weeks ago. Hoping to drop another few pounds and get down to my goal of 200 (so I can still claim clydesdale status ).


----------



## ruary (Sep 15, 2005)

*6' and 220 lbs.*

I ride an Ellsworth Isis who's 32lb weight is well proportioned to mine.


----------



## Steve M Jr (Nov 5, 2005)

*First time poster.*

*6'3" 395 lbs* I ride a 2005 GT Avalanch 2.0 Disk brake model.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

*miniclyde*

I'M JUST SNEEKIN IN THERE AT 225-230 LBS AT 6'-0" I'M RIDIN' A LARGE FRAMED SANTACRUZ HECKLER WITH THE 5TH ELEMENT COIL AND A FOX VANILLA 125 RLC UP FRONT. IT DOES IT ALL TRAIL, ROAD(LOCKED OUT), URBAN, BEACH, RACE, ETC. TAKES A LICKIN' AND KEEPS ON TICKIN'........IT'S ME PROOF, ESPECIALLY WITH MY RIDING STYLE................YOU KNOW, POINT AND BASH!


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm 6 foot and 210lbs without gear.
My bike is a Jamis Dakar XLT set up for "cross country" Clydesdale style.
Its got Sun Rhyno Lites, XT disc hubs, 2mm DT spokes and a LX Hollowtech II crankset.
My "XC" tires are; Maxxis 2.35 Hansventures in the single ply 60 compound.


----------



## chromehead58 (Sep 9, 2003)

*6' 225*

riding a sugar 2+ great ride spreads me out more than most, i have no legs, all my height comes from my body..been a great bike for me, and belive me i beat the crap out of it.


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

5'11 210. Down from 260 since I started riding 2 years ago. Shooting for 190. 

My ride is a Haro Extreme X2 with all the bolt on goodies. Shimano Saint components. (Brakes, Derailers, rear hub, bla bla) Marzocchi All Mountain SL and Crank Brothers Mallet C pedals.


----------



## twiii (Nov 16, 2005)

*I donnow, I'm pretty big.*

I am 6' 3" and hover around the north end of 270 most of the time. I have been riding for 14+ years at this size now. I ride about three days a week at an average of 8.5 mph through our 4 and 5 star trails in my state (SC.) I ride a 2001 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR, S works model. I have done quite a few upgrades to the bike along the way. I have upgraded the wheels, head set, stem, carbon bars, seat (it is a personal thing), and other smaller items. 
One question for you bigger guys. I am having a problem my Fox Float RC. About two miles in to my average ride (small to medium drops & high frequancy bumps) I lose most of my air pressure. I have serviced the seals and submerged the shock at full pressure (265 lbs) and it is not leaking (no bubbles.) What to do? Is the shock just too light-weight?


----------



## zaby (Sep 19, 2005)

*6'6" 244lbs...*

... building up a fixed/free dropbar'd KM (36/15 fix - 36/17 free). My one and only bike atm. Will post pics as soon as it's done.

Oh and I'm new, Hi all


----------



## alexcykel (Nov 21, 2005)

*6´10"*

This is my bike.


----------



## Johnnyp060 (Jan 7, 2005)

*5-11 225 lbs.*

Here's my Heckler, which is built up lighter now because I have added a Bullit to my collection too.


----------



## serval (Dec 12, 2005)

6' 0" - 320lbs - Klein Pulse Comp - (on it's way to being) setup for commuting


----------



## UNITH (Apr 14, 2005)

*MD newbie*

6'2 265. Ride a 2006 Hoo Koo E Koo that I just bought on friday. Its my first bike and loving it. Plowing thru the snow and ice the last few days is been too too fun. The bug bit me and I will stay sick.


----------



## scotabroad (Dec 2, 2005)

6 foot, 40yrs, & 250+lbs, was about stone heavier 3 months ago. Fighting fit I would be 200lbs (10 years ago), several years of work, family, curry, beer & red wine to "blame". Hoping to lose 30lbs over next few months. Just spotted this forum, good idea. Bikes are fairly stock 03 rockhopper disc which I am fitting Reba SL air forks to. Road bike is standard Le Mond steel framed "le croix fere" which I just bought, lovely ride. Just moved to PA USA from bonnie scotland and enjoying the trails here.


----------



## Slanter (Dec 20, 2005)

6'2", around 230 lbs. I don't think my weight is ever going to go below 200 unless I get very sick...


----------



## azdrawdy (Jul 22, 2004)

6 foot, 4 inches tall, weighing around 238 on the scale in the morning, before the morning rituals. Just turned 43. Curent ride is an '06 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert pretty customized with some Thomson stuff, lotsa XTR and an FSA carbon fiber DH bar that rocks! Just sold my Yeti 575 and Turner Burner.

By the end of '06 I plan on dabbling in the 29er arena with either a Leviathon or an El Capitan.

Michael


----------



## warmonkey (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow! Clydes ride some mighty cool bikes. Poor gram counting weight weenies are stuck on spindly hardtails while we get to ride all the latest and greatest designs. I'm currently riding a Giant XtC SE1 Hybrid, an 04 Razorback Team, a Trek Liquid 30, a Bianchi Vigorelli, an S-Works 'cross bike and a Homegrown Pro SS. 6-2 215lb Been racing age group instead of clyde but still like the big guy attitude


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Better late than never...*

I thought I had posted my particulars in this thread already, but a slow day at the office gave me way too much time to go through all of the pages of this thread to find that I had not as of yet posted; so here goes.

6'4" 240pnds. My goal for 06 is to go down to my best fighting weight of 220pnds. My 5 steeds are Raleigh Inferno (XC); Diamondback XTS Moto (Freeride/DH); Raleigh Professional (Road); Raleigh Rush Hour (Track/SS); Banshee Morphine (Urban).


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

*Many years ago when i was in Tiptop Racing shape*

About 235pounds 7%body fat at 185cms tall(6.2")

todal that i am a LazzyPIg i'm about 210 and still 6.2'

Lets start with the "All you can Eat" utencils.

Nicolai M-pire features 9' of rear travel, show with skinny tyres the day i build her up and i was testing her around.









still skinny tyres,, i can run 26'x3' front and rear if needs be









just in case I'm still Hungy, Giant TeamDH









now for the more sensitive meals,,, Balfa "Two-step" In BIg...









and Balfa "two-step" in Tinny..









I got the White Balfa first and sadlly i discover was a little to small for me,(to muxch expose seat post) even if handle like a dream, so i got the Blue one that fit me a lot better, the surprise is that the blue one does not handle half as well, so i keep the two.

My "Aircraft carrior" and one of the reason I'm a lazzypig with the little balfa on top









now with the Large balfa on it...









For Desert and snacks, I have a few hardtails.

Bontrager Racelite OR,, fun fUn FuN









i also have a Little Chamelon that i really enjoy, sometimes as a single speed, sometimes just 8 gears in the back, sometimes fully gear.









a Old "fake" gary fisher that actually rides really nice.









But I think my Favorite "Spoon" are this Little Klein's (i have 3) specially this old Attitude that i made into a Single speed.









she is just So pretty, but also hard and very demanding









To Complete the Dinning Experience I have a Very Dirt capable "Limousing" so i can take my dates for a feast.


















I build and costumize a bunch of diferent Forks and wheels, from full Destruction 20MM Axle downhil capable 3' wide monster to more street oriented and also much lower stand over height.


















I think that is it for pictures, I do have a few other projects and "Cheap date" bikes, that i don't care locking on the street when i go to the movies or something, but nothing really special or fun,, just McDonald quality crap...

again I don't think being a little extra heavy is a Evil thing in fact i like it far more, since i'm a lot less worry than i use to be when i was counting 6000/7000 calories a day and training like a mad man.

also a great side effect of being strong and big is that you can man-handle very big toys and EaT a Lot of Mud if you have too









the way I see it, my 45 pound Nicolai is a piece of cake if you compare it with a 550 pound Golem "Super size me mega meal" 
monster


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

*Not big, just big-boned*

I am 5'101/2" 295lbs and ride a Specialized Enduro with a Fox Float 130 RLC with XT hubs and Mavic XM321 rims


----------



## rdickens48 (Sep 14, 2005)

HI, I am 6ft and wheigh in at 265lbs as of last week. And I ride a Fuji Outland Pro.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Good for a second I got worry I bumb you guys up...

I just love bikes among a very few other things, most of them don't require much money(love, Friends, sunsets, drawings, sunsets,FooD Lots of Cheap good Food,,aka simple things), plus I have a ton of contacts and friends in the Industry so i get "Bro-Deals" almost for everything

anyway don't get 

but I just got another bike, what I want to show you...

this Company when out of business two years ago, so you can only find used frames,, i look for this one for about 19-20 months, until ifind on last week.

she is so prety and also super nice for "BigBoned" dudes. super strongand reliable..









7'' in the back and about the same in the front









Balfa start making VPP bikes in about 1999, so they have years of experience and reputation in front of them, plus a bunch of crazy Canadians trying to break them down with out much luck









if i was just to keep a single long travel suspension bike,,, this is the ONe









i'm sorry again if was my fault that nobody post on this tread for about a week, i was just exited to show you my little "Harem" of two wheeled girlfriends.


----------



## socallush (Dec 3, 2005)

My "Aircraft carrior" and one of the reason I'm a lazzypig with the little balfa on top









now with the Large balfa on it...









Patineto where did you get that rack? Or what was it created from? How does it fasten to your BMW?


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 6'4" and 240lbs. I ride a Fetish Cycles Discipline which is a 22" frame, fits great! Picture is too large to upload, but hopefully I'll figure out how to get it on here soon.


----------



## Rip (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm 6'2 and on the right side of 205. I ride a 2005 Kona Cowan.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey everyone. By my size I guess I'm a clyde no matter if I want to think of myself as one or not! 6'1 220lbs with broad shoulders etc.. I'm big but I don't consider myself very overweight. My goal is to drop 20lbs and tone up a bunch. I've been riding over a year now and I love it.

My ride is a 2001 KHS FXT Comp.







​ -Marzzochi Bomber z.5
-Truvativ Firex crankset
-LX drivertrain

I've upgraded some stuff..
-Winzip Mechanical Disk brakes
-2004 CrankBrothers EggBeater SL pedals.
-Truvativ 32t Bash guard.

I'm planning on getting some Panaracer Fire XC tires with some ultralight tubes, along with a new Sram chain pretty soon. For my first true quality mountain bike I love it. In the future I would LOVE to own a Santa Cruz Blur ..

anyhow, I love to ride.. nuff said.


----------



## tallboy69 (Nov 22, 2005)

6'9" , 270#

Gunnar Rockhound Custom 29er

29er plus size 15 feet = toe overlap, Still cool to fit on a bike.


----------



## shapirob (Nov 13, 2005)

*Seat on the Karate Moneky*

Hey -

iuf you dont mind me asking what kind of seat do you have on your surly?

thnkas

ben


----------



## Actual Size (Jan 24, 2006)

*I feel so petite*

How about 6' 7" and 268lbs Summer, 280lbs. winter, Bikes? Custom Mikkelsen hardtail, Mikkelsen/ titus, Mikkelsen/ remec dh, Mikkelsen road bike, Ya I know Bernie!!, Specialized 6" enduro, Specialized stumpy fsr, Trek fuel, "89" bontrager and I only ride on John K. hand built wheels :


----------



## soreback (Feb 5, 2006)

6 foot, 240lbs. 2003 Jamis Dakar XC Comp. and Ive never bottom out the 100MM travel in front for the 3.5 inches of travel in back... and i love only having a 27 pounds bike!


----------



## walrasian (Aug 16, 2005)

290 6foot3 
bike: Kona stuff, set up more downhill trail like.


----------



## saba (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hoss-Delux*

6' 0
265 pounds
aggressive XC, looking to get into downhill

05 Kona Hoss-Delux, saba don't drive stock :she aint flyweight but she is a beauty

frame : 20 kona hoss delux
fork : marzo z-1 dropoff 2 2004
headset :Chris King
bar : Race Face diablious cut to 26 inches
grips : Kona
stem : thomson X4 110mm 5 degree rise
saddle : WTB Speed V comp
seat post & lock :Thompson with Salsa flip lock seatpost collar 
brakes : Stock but upgrading to Hayes HFX-9 or Avid Juicy 7
f&r der & 11-34 cassette avid rapidfireshifters : XT
chain : SRAM PC-991 
cranks : raceface evolve DH, race face bb
pedals : time atac xs
hubs : XT
rims : Sun Rhynolite 32 
tires : Nokian NBX 2.5 35 psi front and rear


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

6-2 225 riding a Kona Unit 29er. finally a bike that fits. Its a single speed now w/ white ind hub.


----------



## hanknmorgan (Jan 19, 2006)

Hello. I am new here and just wanted to say what's up. I am 6'4 and about 280 lbs. I ride a 2004 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc. 

-Hank


----------



## mtb1truth (Feb 13, 2006)

*''truth has it''*

6.1 210lbs and ride ellsworth truth,with fox float rlc,xtr,hope brakes,hubs ect,thompson s,post and stem,all the good stuff .great bike, goes down like the wind  wants to go up a lot faster than my frame can take it  .....can,t all be racing snakes


----------



## Big Canuck (Jan 16, 2006)

I am 5"8 and tipping the scales at a mere 275lbs at the moment. I have been riding for about three years and just started to become more serious in the last year or so. I currently just purchased an 05 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo.


----------



## treksession7 (Jan 12, 2006)

Size: 220lbs / 6' tall. was 195 when i rode almost everyday. then i met my pc and it all went downhill. This year i needed to make a change after 4 years. so i went to the trek store and got me a trek session7 for cheap. i hope i can get my fat ass back down!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

*Welcome Back!*



treksession7 said:


> Size: 220lbs / 6' tall. was 195 when i rode almost everyday. then i met my pc and it all went downhill. This year i needed to make a change after 4 years. so i went to the trek store and got me a trek session7 for cheap. i hope i can get my fat ass back down!


Welcome back to cycling! Good on ya!


----------



## ishmael2k (Feb 25, 2006)

6'6" and 310#, riding a Giant Rincon, mainly on asphalt trails. Upgrading it as funds allow, looking to replace the crankset and wheelsets before spring riding.


----------



## onabulletride (Feb 17, 2006)

well im 5'9 270, but ive been lifting for 2 solid years and i guess you could say i have some muscle under my fat. no one believes me when i tell them how much i weigh. currently riding a gary fisher marlin,ill be buying a cross or road bike soon for commuting and riding around the city.


----------



## Calusari (Feb 3, 2006)

6ft4 and 240lb

Ride a Giant AC with DHX5.0 and 06 Marz Z1 FR SL


----------



## Elwoodniner89 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Clydesdale Light*

I think I am just on the cusp of Clydesdale status I beleve. I am 6.1 and 200LB I ride an iron horce warrior expert. I tend to break things.On the bike that is.


----------



## mistermoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*5'10 210# in AZ*

Ever since I took an EMS job several years ago, I blew up to about 220#. I rode a Bullit for a few years,but not very often. Then built a ghetto SS bike last winter, and rode every non working day. I am now down to 210 ish, and am riding a Fetish Fixation SS that I built in August. Got rid of the Bullit and got a Heckler too. I Iike pizza and Guinness too much to ever be under 200#. But the SS has made me pretty fast.


----------



## bongzilla (Nov 10, 2005)

*6'-4" 230lbs*

Raleigh M80 XL Ridden about a year now. Rode Univega for seven years before that. 
Full LX grouping
Disk f/r
Club roost dh bars
Primo Meat Tenderizers

Really like the bike. More of a xc set up. Need a new, shorter stem. Bike wants to tank into corners. Takes a lot of attention to keep her smooth through tight corners that track back uphill. Definately need a new shock. The Judy is already bottoming out and will probably be toast soon. Mainly I just need to ride more. I'm caught between wanting to just hit jumps and small technical loops and doing easy trails because my conditioning is not up to par.

I like the xl frame because it gives me the room to move around on. It's great for longer rides. But it also kind of bites when I want to hit jumps and launch off stuff because I can't toss it around as easily as my old smaller bike and my 24"er.

Nice to see this section of the forum.


----------



## magimerlin (Mar 18, 2006)

As of today....5'-8" at 235 pounds
Heres my ride an 04 Jamis Dakar XC Comp


----------



## mtb1truth (Feb 13, 2006)

*210lbs*







6.1ish ride ellesworth truth..and love it


----------



## Chameleonman (Jan 22, 2006)

here is my chameleon 26 lbs


----------



## Chameleonman (Jan 22, 2006)

here is my chameleon 26 lbs kind of an XC DJ setup


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*...update...*

Still (ph)fffat, still riding, still sarcastic as hell, still "handsome"

Riding a Turner Spack (6 Pack front/5 Spot rear) now and completely in love (except with the DHX shock).

Still 6'3", now 250 (fluctuated around 265 for a while), hoping for 235-ish.

Kraig...


----------



## btadlock (Oct 3, 2005)

well, looks like I signed up for MTBR forums a while back, apparently forgot.
Started checking in again this week.
6'5" 250lbs,
New bike is an '05 Giant NRS, 22.5 in., picked it up in Jan, only able to 89 miles on it so far, weather is not cooperating, too much spring snow.
HT is an ''03 Giant Iguana Disk, with almost 2200 trail miles on it.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*Clyde light?*

6'1", 205 lbs. Main ride is a 1998 DBR V-Link:

http://www.geocities.com/cegrover/vlink.html


----------



## LOK (May 27, 2005)

Me? 5'10.5" and shrunking???? 220lbs and riding a FOES FXR 2006 and sometimes Versus Blitz......22 days of rain in March and still counting


----------



## mindcrime (Apr 2, 2006)

How big? 5'8 (being generous), currently weigh 256. Yeah, I'm a lard-arse. Don't plan to stay in this weight-class long though... I'm committed to being back to 190 by the end of this year.


Bikes:

MTB: 2006 Diamond Back Response Sport. 

BMX: Specialized 415, Diamond Back "Mike Dominquez" Signature Edition Strike Zone


----------



## SoCal66 (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm 6'4" 245#... Ride a 2005 Kona Stinky w/ a Jr. T on it. Soon to add a Trek Liquid 55, if it all works out right.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*Just big enough*

6' 4" 215 lbs and ugly as sin.

Ellsworth Truth with a Z1CR 'Zoke on the front.

Cannondale rigid with an 8 speed shimano set up.

Spot rigid single speed running a 2:1 gear ratio

All bikes are running Mavic 519 rims except my beach cruiser. I'm running 520s on it.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad I found this forum, its great for bigger guys like us.

I'm 6'4" and about 280, slowly on my way down from 315 a couple of years ago.

I haven't ridden a bike since I was a kid so I'm looking foward to getting back into it with my new '05 23" Specialized Rockhopper, stock except for an upgraded front fork.


----------



## mfsot (Mar 9, 2006)

*6'5" 242 lbs Stumpy Expert*

hey all 6'5" 242lbs here, riding an 06' stumpy expert, love it, great bike for hoss' like ourselves, very laterally stiff, comes with a beefy talas RL up front, pro pedal works great, even under my weight, also have a lock out and plush setting, specialized really nailed it with this bike. bottom line if you're a hoss and looking for a sweet ride, the stumpy is it. i'll come back and post a pic soon.. i'm sure you all know what it looks like.

-gh


----------



## rideorglide (Jun 5, 2004)

Rockhopper FSR XC

Five-ten, 210.

2001 Vintage w/ a few upgrades as needed over time:
Avid Juicy 7 front brake, 
'06 RS Revelation 100-130 U-Turn Fork
Thompson post, Mallet-C pedals
SpecialRise bar,
WTB Speed V saddle, Conti Vertical Pro 2.3 tires
Mavic CrossLand Front Rim/Hub


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*215 and loving it*

Here's a pic of my current XC ride 06 Trek Fuel ex 9.5.My jump bike is a Surly Instigator built tough.And my commuter is a steel 29er with full wrap fenders for those crappy days. Lost some weight over the winter due to chemo. Keep on ridin.


----------



## mtb1truth (Feb 13, 2006)

*big boys bike*

i've just built this bike and rode it twice,and i can tell you this is THE bike it rides,climbs,handles,better than anything i,ve had [i've had a few]....i've always tried to build light,being big this is the 1st time i've gone for a solid build the ride is awesome






.......and its FAST


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I just joined up today. Yipee.

187cm and 110kg or 6'2" and 242lbs for the metrically challenged.

I only realised there was a clydesdale forum after I'd signed up. This should be an excellent source of information for the larger rider.  

Current bikes......

Giant NRS - for off road work
Old Norco Magnum - built up as a commuter bike to get me from home to work and back.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm sitting at 6'0" and about 240# now (down from just shy of 260# last year) with the help of getting back into cycling in a big way last year (over 1000km in the first 8 mo). I'm hoping to get back to my fighting weight from when I was in the reserves (180#) but even 200# would be respectable, considering I am built like a brick wall.

I'd post a pic of my ride, but I'm just in the process of changing it up. I'll be on a Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX within the next few weeks. I'll post once it's up and running.


----------



## Doomsday (Sep 21, 2005)

hay you all I'm about 240 now looking to go down to 200 like I was before my ankle broke. Here it is I ride a rocky Mt. ETSX70,my road bike is a canondale cadd 7 I look like a beaced whale on it but it is getting me in shape thats all that counts. Well the weather is just now getting nice here in michigan, I can't wit to hit the dirt.


----------



## bigbones (Feb 13, 2004)

*I'm not fat, I'm big boned!!!*

6'1" 270# on a good day. My '04 MC San Andreas seems to handle it. It might creak a little but would'nt you.


----------



## DRBpiranha (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm 6 feet 215lbs/athletic build. I ride an 06' Gary Fisher Piranha-love it!!!!!!! Genesis Geometry is great. Very well built bike. Stock except for pedals and saddle( serfas rx ) 
19" frame is a perfect fit. I never new that there was a special term for us real dudes!!!!!!!! proud to be part of it!!!!!!!


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Right now I am hovering in the High 240s

I ride a rigid Surly 1x1 and a specialized bighit.


----------



## hiroProtagonist (Apr 16, 2006)

6'2", 237 was 249 last week. Doctor wants me down to 195, but I think 205 - 215 is more realistic. Just getting back into mountain biking, part of the reason the weights coming off!

Rides:
Trek FuelEx 8, about a week old. Stock except for Time Atac XS pedals, Ergon Race Magnesium Grips on the way. I'm really enjoying this bike so far. Last ime I road a FS, about 6 years ago, I was not impressed. They have come along way.










Vodoo Bokor, mostly XT,










The Vodoo is on injured reserve, due to a sudden and violent deceleration, when the bike, on my room rack at the time, didn't quite make it under the garage door.










Serotta CSI, lugged steel frame, DuraAce. Ben is a GOD with steel.










Orbea Lobular, compact aluminium frame, Ultegra. Great bike, but I might sell it soon as it doesn't get much use.










The whole family


----------



## bikentn (Apr 24, 2006)

Newbie here, 6'3 1/2" and 225. I was SHOCKED  to know that there was actually a thread for large men entitled Clydesdales. Still digesting it.  (pun intended) This looks like a fun group. 
I'm enjoying just reading thru your posts. Havent' experienced the buzz of riding since I was a kid and now me and my kids ride. Wife will eventually. As as I read more, I get the Jones to get out and get a real bike. IT's gotten to where I ride a lil most every day now. I look forward to it on my way home from work.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Woohooo!

Now I can officially say I'm 6' 0", 240 lb and riding a Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX 

Pics to follow once I getall my "junk" on it


----------



## NEONKNIGHT (May 1, 2006)

Hello all new today, and I am almost the heavest. 6'1",395-405 depending on if I poop or not...lol I ride a fettish obsession 2006. I used to race bmx when I was a kid and still ride too hard. (My body tells me so) besides no one makes armor my size. Im built like a troll.
extra tall upper body, 28 inch inseam...lol


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

NEONKNIGHT said:


> Hello all new today, and I am almost the heavest. 6'1",395-405 depending on if I poop or not...lol I ride a fettish obsession 2006. I used to race bmx when I was a kid and still ride too hard. (My body tells me so) besides no one makes armor my size. Im built like a troll.
> extra tall upper body, 28 inch inseam...lol


Look back through this thread or see my multimedia if ya wanna see what cycling has done for me! It's the multimedia thread here in Clydesdales forum, I started at 581 pounds and am down to 235 now!


----------



## HeavyRoller (May 2, 2006)

I was 6'5" @ 325bls after getting serious about my weight and biking again Im now down to 275lbs and still going. My current bike is a Trek 4300


----------



## Clyde Sdale (Mar 15, 2006)

5'10" and 235 right now. About 25 more than I should/usually be... like one guy said: "I'm big boned, I swear". Got down to 197 after a summer of landscaping 14 hrs a day during university, but as a medical equipment sales rep I generally sit on my ass driving all day. Sucks. I would actually love a bike commuting job! Anyway, baby on the way this summer, so that will add some complication to the excercise time table, but I'm determined to keep it up! Look left and you'll see a very small picture of my current off roader... '03 Klein Palomino Race Disk. I have a '00 Stumpjumper Comp HT that I use for early season road training/back up/farting around bike.


----------



## NEONKNIGHT (May 1, 2006)

Wow, keep up the good work... I ride mostly for the kicks, I ride hard but don't really seem to loose too much weight. In my defense I do have a laundry list of medical problems(from my weight no doubt) lol
peace out!


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

*Retry: Posting pics of the new ride*

Ok....not so sure what happened to the last attempt at this, so here it is again...

The new ride: 33 lbs as shown, just under 31 lbs without the night riding light and battery. It does wonderfully with my 6' 240 lb body on it 



















hehehe...I'm gonna enjoy putting some good km's on this bike this summer!


----------



## NEONKNIGHT (May 1, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## eddieselement (Feb 10, 2006)

*Loosing the weight but still big boy.*

Im 6'0 224 pounds and I ride a Rocky Mountain Element 50.


----------



## adamtwelve (Feb 6, 2006)

5' 10" 250 and shrinking. Here are my rides:

2005 surly KM
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/admtwelve/detail?.dir=dc37re2&.dnm=24cfre2.jpg&.src=ph

Fetish cycles sac w/ campy components.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/admtwelve/detail?.dir=cd40&.dnm=9ac4.jpg&.src=ph

1994 GT tequesta my first ever bike relegated to commuter duty. 
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/admtwelve/detail?.dir=4e4e&.dnm=9f3are2.jpg&.src=ph

1998 GT avalanche I cracked the frame getting back into riding. I just parted it out for my xtracycle.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/admtwelve/detail?.dir=c06dre2&.dnm=9400.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

6'3", 236lbs.

I ride a 2006 Novara Ponderosa HT:










Me while riding:


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

i'm 6'3", 215 (hoping to get down below clyde weight this year)

current AM rig is an '06 SC Chameleon with All Mountain 1 up front

freeride rig is gonna be here, and gonna get built up in 2-3 weeks or so.
it's a large Transition DirtBag with DHX 5.0 Coil + Zoke 66 lightETA


----------



## WATTO (Nov 6, 2004)

hey you do know that you upper crowns is suppose to be under the stem not on the top of it right. just thought i let you know



patineto said:


> Good for a second I got worry I bumb you guys up...
> 
> I just love bikes among a very few other things, most of them don't require much money(love, Friends, sunsets, drawings, sunsets,FooD Lots of Cheap good Food,,aka simple things), plus I have a ton of contacts and friends in the Industry so i get "Bro-Deals" almost for everything
> 
> ...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

One my friend took yesterday. I'm in the black shorts/green shirt on the left:


----------



## bigdibbs (May 22, 2006)

*6'9" 250*

Started around 275# in September when I bought my first bike in many years, the Kona Hoss.


----------



## Gevorg (Dec 7, 2004)

*Some of my rides*

5'11, 220lbs


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm 6'3" 250lbs (+ or - 10lbs depending on season) 35" inseam, I ride a Surly 1x1, Cannondale 1FG, Surly Instigator, Kona Jake The Snake, Bianchi Pista, Bianchi San Jose and a Litespeed Tuscany.


----------



## japollner (May 8, 2006)

*6"0' - 270lb*

Always been a big guy. making a concious effort to lose it this summer by working construction / logging and riding more. Im currently riding a 98 trek 930 steelie (which i want to convert to single speed) and i just purchased an 05 rocky mountain flow 2.0 which will be my trail rig after the trek becomes the around towner. pics of the RM soon...for now you get to see the trek in it round town tires. the paint job? camo duct tape.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

I'm 6'3" currently 319 down from 336. 

I ride a poor and abused Specialized HR comp i bought back in 2001. Its beat to hell but keeps kicking. I need something newer but am in a cash crunch.


----------



## larssinet (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi 

Still the French part of this forum
6'4, 273

Riding a major-upgraded Kona Hoss

& proud owner of a brand new Niner SIR !

Pics soon
(as soon as I figure how to post them)


----------



## blast7 (Jul 27, 2005)

*My specs...*

6'2"
240lbs
2006 21" Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc


----------



## Overthebars (May 22, 2006)

6'4" 220 lbs.

2006 21" BMC Fourstroke Trail (5" F&R)

All my riding buddies say "That bike is HUGE!!", but it feels pretty nimble to me especially since adding the Speedball seatpost for quick height adjustment for the downhills..


----------



## OpethiaN (Jun 4, 2006)

5'11'' right now @ 230 lbs. I was @ 280 like 8 months ago. I've cut the sugar, my portions and ride the stationnary (sp? Larssinet, tu n'es pas le seul  ) bike for 20 min.+ every morning.

I ride a KONA Caldera '06. Pretty nice bike for the price. I also want a road bike

I've been stuck at 230 for more than a month and a half. I'm wondering what to do next...


----------



## bambambam (Aug 10, 2005)

6'1" 255.
hairy gary HOWITZER w/
~avalanche dhf8
~answer swinger 6 way in rear
~rohloff hub and dropouts
~homemade tele-seatpost
~hayes
~saint crank
~stans tubeless stuff
this bike just rocks.full cromoly with single speed capabilities.10" of travel and climbs good.heaven.


----------



## smear3 (Apr 19, 2006)

6'3' was 250 April 17th, 2006 now 215
30 #'s to go

05 Cannondale Prophet 800


----------



## redxj (Oct 17, 2004)

6'6" and 270lbs. The current stable is a rigid Van Dessel Buzz Bomb fixed gear, Van Dessel full suspension Buzz Bomb, and a Surly Karate Monkey front squishy SS. Non-mtbs are: Schwinn Peloton road bike and a Falcon San Remo fixed gear. Here is a bad MTB family photo:


----------



## ryno007p (Jul 2, 2006)

Hey all, I have been reading for a while and have to say that I think I have found my new favorite website. Lots of good, motivational stories. I too was up near 300lbs. I am now down to 270 and still losing pretty good. I want to get back down to 240 or so. I currently ride a 2002 Gary Fisher Sugar 3+. It is completely stock but holding up nice. I ride once or twice a week for the last 3 months straight and am loving it. I am thinking of upgrading to a more Clyde proof bike like the Heckler with a coil shock, as I am getting more and more confident and starting to take the bigger drops again. Thanks for the motivation guys. Keep it up.

Ryan


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

I got rid of my Haro that I posted way earlier in this thread so here is my new ride. Just got it finished up a few days ago. I do plan on switching the 66RC2X for the Z1 Light though.


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 6' 4 and go about 290. I eat way too much, drive a desk all day and don't exercise at all. Last October I bought a Trek 4300 to start an exercise plan. Within the past couple of weeks I've finally gotten serious about watching what I eat and exercising (riding) regularly. I live in a rural area so theres lots of interesting places to ride right out of the house. I am getting bored of riding roads though.... Last week I did my first xc/offroad venture, had alot of fun but I am concerned about how much abuse the 4300 will withstand under my weight. Will be hitting a more substantial mtb trail early tommorrow morning.


----------



## TLud (Feb 21, 2006)

6'1" and down to 220 (en route to 185). I ride an '06 Turner Flux and a heavily modified '06 Gary Fisher HKEK.


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

6' and 230.

Riding a 2001 Kona Stinky (5" travel)
Going to a 6" DC fork soon as this Z5 is not going to last long as I start to go bigger (not grow bigger, that should go in the other direction  )


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

*Either you are huge or...*



RageHardIntoTheBendies said:


> 6' and 230.
> 
> Riding a 2001 Kona Stinky (5" travel)
> Going to a 6" DC fork soon as this Z5 is not going to last long as I start to go bigger (not grow bigger, that should go in the other direction  )


...you like riding a pretty small frame. Maybe it's the florescent lights in my office though. It looks like a smedium on you. I used to ride a size large heckler though so...

It looked (and felt) crazy small for me (6'3") when doing anything other than hucking or railing. Anyway, back to work...

Brock...


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

Yea its a medium, I have short legs and a long torso. Looks worse because it's a really short stem, and the bike has a short TT as well.

Rides really nice though, do mostley downhill etc as it's a 1x8 drivetrain, smaller frame makes it fell a bit more "flickable" for that kind of riding.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

5' 10" 210ish when I am doing what I should be doing. Riding a Cannondale F400, although a recent endo on a rented rig has sidelined me:cryin: ...and my bike is sidelined as I teach myself the fine art of wrenching (trying to resist the urge to turn it over to LBS)...:madman: At least this give me time to research how to best spend my wife's "disposable" income on a new FS bike  (Pls dont tell her).


----------



## Big Rich (Sep 26, 2004)

*250lbs*

I ride a Banshee Scream, a Surly Instigator and a Giant Trance 2.

I have snapped a Tomac Magnum DH bike an Ellsworth Isis, many wheels and lots of Profile bearings.


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

tell me about your BMC. I am a 6'2" 300 lb muscle head whos wife likes to ride bikes.
is there much pedal bob. I am interested in the frame. I plane on building from the ground up in september


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

Hay you think you hate Texas try ridin a bike for a good ride here in the summer. It really blows. That is why lance like to ride in europe


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

If your inteested I can tell you a easy way to make your tire almost bomb proof , I use stan's no tube and a different techique to mount them and I have had my tires as low ae 20 psi with no problems. [email protected]
about the shock yes and no. you probably need more air pressure in them but run the risk of blowing a seal out. their is a company call hippie tech and push ind. the can rebuild them but this is not cheap. according to the geeks I have talked to agter you go over 200 lb and ride on single track you need a spring assit like roco shocks.


----------



## patrick_b (Jul 13, 2006)

5'11" 220 lbs, down from 240 in the winter. Sad part is I haven't been on my bike in about 5 yrs now save for the occasional ride to the store/post office. As i just posted in passion the other day, I just found my way back to riding and to mtbr. I was a somewhat regular back in the mid-ish 90's to 00 or 01. Life kinda got in the way of riding and I haven't been doing any off road stuff until the spring...and I'm loving it!!

However, I'm a whole lot bigger now than when I was in my 20's. When I was actively riding, I was 180-190 lbs. When I got back in the saddle this spring, I found that [obviously] my conditioning was long gone, my ass hurt and my confidence wasn't quite the same...but what surprised me the most is that my friggin feet even got fat!!! Perfect excuse to spring for new shoes this month. Those diadora chilis served me well but I sprung for a set up Sidi Bullet 2's...fellow clydesdales must love the Mega's!!

Anyway, I got my oldschool Obed HT inl in great working condition after a few minutes on the stand, but I sure notice the flex a bit more now that I'm pushing the weight limit of a lightweight ti xc bike  . Lets hope those welds hold out until I get can back down to fighting weight. But even at 190 lbs, I was never a graceful rider like my xc racer buddies. Damn them, i say!!


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

Bad News is a coming. I have been welding for over 30 years. ti won't hold up to our weight. Now the good news is if you really like your frame all yor really need is to find a machine shop that can work with ti. they can gussett it and redo the weld if neccessary.
bike welds are not for strength but look. a excellent weld has a center weld and a overlaping weld on both sides . good luck. 
my wife 135 lbs.) rides a ti moot smoothie and I have had to have the welds redone to spec by moot.


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

I have to bow to you to have enough --lls to ride a single speed, smart move on the trek the liquids are crap. But I am not into names I prefer to build my from the ground up and have exactly what I want from the get go. Broke down in Thiland and ruined what started out as a nice vaction.


----------



## Three Phase (May 15, 2006)

*Me and my ride*

6' 215lbs

Ventana El Saltamontes

Trying to ride it as much as possible to get sub 200.


----------



## btanner (Aug 15, 2005)

excellent bike one thing to be aware of is it you ride single track and use the brakes often and hard. the rotor will warp you might have to consider going to 8 inck disc.


----------



## zaby (Sep 19, 2005)

6'6", about 260lbs. Haven't been able to cycle for a good 9months as I did my knee in falling down some stairs. The knee's better and now I'm trying to loose the fat and get down to 235ish.

Surly KM 62cm
36/15 fixed
1 brake as I like living

Built it up myself as a road/commuting/fun bike.
Might swap the Nitto 'tache for some On-One Midge bars and a longer stem as some pillock (me) cut the fork too short. duh.










Next will (hopefully) be an On-One 29er


----------



## bigsam (Jun 28, 2006)

6'4" 285
I ride a Kona Dawg Deluxe, Cannondale R600 roadie, and an old Miyata beater around town. I just got into mountan biking after getting tired of dodging cars on the road.
No pics yet.


----------



## specializedpepsi (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm 225 I ride a enduro pro


----------



## inkd4life (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 6'3" and currently 237, was 248 a month ago. Baught my first mtn bike about 3 1/2 weeks ago been ridind about 100-120 miles a week for the past two months. Pulling my 7yr old on a tag-a-long. Here's a pic of new bike KHS 1000 with disc, been a good bike for a beginner. Currently undr wraps deciding what to paint her. Any thoughts?


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

5'9" and currently around 230 lbs. A dozen years ago I was in killer shape and 170 lbs, going riding all the time. Then life showed up and I got lazy. I've only recently gotten back on the trails.

My bike is a '97 Gary Fisher Big Sur aluminum HT. No problems yet... maybe because I don't ride it enough.


----------



## BrettVisionSLR (Aug 5, 2006)

6'2 268 lbs
2001 Specialized Enduro Pro - Stock other than XT hubs Sun Rhyno Lite XLs, a replacement seatpost since the stock item was garbage Selle Italia sadle (and sometimes the stock butt beater)

2001 (roadized) Rockhopper Comp (was 50% off when the chainstay split on my 93 Rockhopper while cresting Nordhoff Ridge)










Strawberry Point in the background










Virgin River Rim Trail (there were fires-it's usually crystal clear out there)










Virgin River Rim Trail overlook

Brett
Davis/Ojai CA
Duck Creek UT in the summer


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

5'9 230lbs I ride a 2006 Iron Horse Yakuza Aniki that will slowly but surely be upgraded as stuff breaks, no since in spending money on replacing something that still does its job properly. I also ride a 2001 Wildwest Silver (Former Universal Cycles House Brand) which will soon become singlespeed since I totally mangled the Drivetrain on it and its cheaper to do an SS conversion rather than buy new der. and such.
Ironhorse:









Wildwest:


----------



## Ricky J (Jul 17, 2005)

*Bonafyde Clyde*

48 years of age, 6'3" and 235# with 39" inseam- I always ride "at altitude"! 

Riding a 2005 Ventana El Capitan full suspension 29er, 21.5" size. I love it!


----------



## rjpetty75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*5'10" 265* 
I got out of the Army in 2000 at a svelte 210 and in a few short years,my conditioning both muscle and cardio has gone down the tubes.I have changed the diet now it is time to start riding again and get rid of the fluff !!

As for the Ride: 00-01 Trek 6700, Avid BB7-160mmF/R(soon to be 203's) just ordered a set of avid SL levers. Mix of Deore and LX shifters and derailleurs. Just ordered SRAM X.7 shifters and rear derailleur + X Gen front derailleur. Mid-line Bontrager Wheels,Crank,Stem and Bars. And of course a rockin stock Judy fork,the old style garbage one. That will be my next upgrade thinking about RS Revelation or Pike because of 20mm axle but then I will need new wheels probably Cane Creek or Bombshell and so the death spiral of spending begins !!!! 
Not quite on par with some of the hardware you guys are rollin but 6700 frame is solid and is slowly acquiring the additional hardware it needs to make it rock!!!


----------



## psunuc (Mar 15, 2005)

rjpetty75 said:


> *5'10" 265*
> I got out of the Army in 2000 at a svelte 210 and in a few short years,my conditioning both muscle and cardio has gone down the tubes.I have changed the diet now it is time to start riding again and get rid of the fluff !!
> 
> As for the Ride: 00-01 Trek 6700, Avid BB7-160mmF/R(soon to be 203's) just ordered a set of avid SL levers. Mix of Deore and LX shifters and derailleurs. Just ordered SRAM X.7 shifters and rear derailleur + X Gen front derailleur. Mid-line Bontrager Wheels,Crank,Stem and Bars. And of course a rockin stock Judy fork,the old style garbage one. That will be my next upgrade thinking about RS Revelation or Pike because of 20mm axle but then I will need new wheels probably Cane Creek or Bombshell and so the death spiral of spending begins !!!!
> Not quite on par with some of the hardware you guys are rollin but 6700 frame is solid and is slowly acquiring the additional hardware it needs to make it rock!!!


Now that's the attitude! You sound exactly how I did when I started getting serious about mountain biking. It is such a great feeling when you buy a better part and it makes your ride all the more enjoyable. Prepare for an addiction :thumbsup:


----------



## merc51 (Jul 4, 2006)

*I think I am the BIGGEST Clydesdale yet...*

I am 6'1" and 300 lbs. and I ride a 2001 XL Santa Cruz Bullit with a Marzocchi 888RC and I ALWAYS make it back to the truck in one piece.:thumbsup:


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

Long time Clydesdale, first time poster... 

I am a fairly athletic 6'5" 250lbs.. I got out of biking in the late 90's and more into lifting and running sprints. I broke my foot a couple of years ago and it has lead to deginerative arthritis in my foot... so no more sprints, deadlifts and squats. Got back in to biking because it is impossible for me to get lean just walking and I figured it would be good leg exercise as well since I no longer can squat and dead lift. I'm still under 30 yrs old, I cannot imagine how broke down this body of mine will be by the time I get old.

I'm riding an '06 Gary Fisher Tassajara Disc. Stock for now!


----------



## smkymtns (Aug 19, 2006)

tha1000 said:


> Long time Clydesdale, first time poster...


Hey, that was going to be my opening line! 

6' 2" - 260 lbs currently. Back when I was riding 4-5 times a week, I never was below 220 lbs. Had to put the bike up as it was aggravating an injured shoulder. Can't say exactly how long it had been since I had ridden but at least 5 or 6 years. Couldn't take it any more and broke out the ole bike earlier this summer. Man, I missed mountain biking. Still riding my mid-90s vintage Super V - as long as it holds up. :thumbsup:


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

smkymtns said:


> Hey, that was going to be my opening line!
> 
> 6' 2" - 260 lbs currently. Back when I was riding 4-5 times a week, I never was below 220 lbs. Had to put the bike up as it was aggravating an injured shoulder. Can't say exactly how long it had been since I had ridden but at least 5 or 6 years. Couldn't take it any more and broke out the ole bike earlier this summer. Man, I missed mountain biking. Still riding my mid-90s vintage Super V - as long as it holds up. :thumbsup:


Welcome back!


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

smkymtns said:


> Hey, that was going to be my opening line!
> 
> 6' 2" - 260 lbs currently. Back when I was riding 4-5 times a week, I never was below 220 lbs. Had to put the bike up as it was aggravating an injured shoulder. Can't say exactly how long it had been since I had ridden but at least 5 or 6 years. Couldn't take it any more and broke out the ole bike earlier this summer. Man, I missed mountain biking. Still riding my mid-90s vintage Super V - as long as it holds up. :thumbsup:


Gotta be quick around here....


----------



## ScubaLuke (Jul 16, 2006)

I am 230lbs 6'3" I will be riding a Rockhopper Comp very soon I hope next week


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

6'1" currently 230


----------



## skos (Aug 30, 2006)

5"11 220. I RIDE THE HHH EVERY YEAR
Ride about 3 times a week

Broke a Tomac Eli (however a lot of folks have)
replaced it with a Litespeed Niota
Specialized Roubaix Road Bike


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

OK, got pictures of my new ride for those wondering about the Rockhopper Comp Disc.










Notice the beefy handlebar n stem  Widest i could find.


----------



## baloubear (Jul 4, 2006)

6' 4" - 240 pounds. Here is a shot of me with my new Kona Hoss DeLuxe. No action photos - yet.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool bike! I'd only upgrade the disc rotors asap... at least the front one.

I'm 200 pounds, and on difficult, steep downhills my 185mm rotors are glowing for sure  Next season I have to get myself some 200mm ones, front first. :thumbsup:


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

...another old rider returning to the fold.

6'2" @ 215.

Until a month or so ago, last rode about 10 years ago.
Biggest problem so far - the mind knows what to do but the body has forgotten...can you get training wheels for these things?

In the past
80's BMX - Redline
90's Hardtail - Kona Kilauea
Current 06 RM Slayer 50 - stock for now.


----------



## deadbro (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah, I'm little, 6'3" and around 190-200. I'm really lean, though, and my weight to strength ratio is pretty good. The reason I have an ultra burly bike is that I go big. I like to jump off, over and through things. I still do a lot of the tricks I did on my freestyle bikes back in the day. I push bikes really hard and need a strong rig for my everyday ride. I don't have a photo, but I ride a Banshee Morphine frame with a Marzcchochi 66 170mm fork up front. I roll on 48 spoke FUNN wheels and dh parts all around, including 2.6 inch tires. all on a hardtail, yeah! if you need a strong bike, look into Banshee, especially for the all mountain rider. www.bansheebikes.com is where to find them. My brother is a fighter weighing in at 260 or so, and 6'7". he rides a banshee scream that I sold him after I was done racing downhill on it. that dike has taken some serious abuse, and it's still riding. it took a while to set it up with the right springs and everything, but worked out really well for him.


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

mykel said:


> ...another old rider returning to the fold.
> 
> 6'2" @ 215.
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask.......


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*hi i am new here*

i am 6'5 260lb
i ride about 110 miles on a weekly base
my rides are 
stumpjumper expert 130 
xtr,xt,avid juciy 7 
fox talas rl
fox septune 
ed ck f+r 317 mavic rim's
gobi saddle
giant xtc hybrid
full sram xo avid juciy 7 
xt wheellset
marzochi marthon sl 2005
gobi saddle
have a nice week evrey one:thumbsup:


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow 110 miles per week that is amazing!

I ride pretty much every day but don't even manage half that.

I'm just under 6ft and weigh around 240lbs although I've started to weight train and kickbox train 3-6 times a week again, and have done for the past 4 months or so, so I'm not sure what I weigh at the moment...

I ride a Dekerf Implant and am totally glad I found my soul bike!


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*nice...*

wish i had the same range of ride's you guy's have in the state's:madmax: 
but we mange with what we'v got:thumbsup:


----------



## TroyWW (Sep 29, 2005)

I've been calling myself a Clydesdale all this time without actually qualifying....do I get a pardon if I'm also over 40? I'm 6' and go 185, but just don't see myself in the spandex and tight jersey crowd. Riding a Trance 2, lovin it and maintaining the weight which has never gone north of 200, but probably would be more comfortable on the joints around 165. Got to hand it to some of you guys out there who've really used biking to your advantage in many ways, Congrats!


----------



## baloubear (Jul 4, 2006)

trialsrookie said:


> Cool bike! I'd only upgrade the disc rotors asap... at least the front one.
> 
> I'm 200 pounds, and on difficult, steep downhills my 185mm rotors are glowing for sure  Next season I have to get myself some 200mm ones, front first. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice. I assume there is an aftermarket adapter to reposition the calipers for the bigger disks.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Seven feet, 265...Giant Yukon with SRAM x9, looking to get into full suspension...


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Ignore, posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Peanut85 (Sep 20, 2006)

6-1
200-225 depending on season and money/food

And the steed:
Specialized Stumpjumper FSR XC


----------



## aliensporebomb (Feb 2, 2004)

*Geez...*










Me - 5' 6.5" and 179 lbs down from 236.2!









2004 Specialized Epic - turned it into a Comp with XTR rear der, etc.

Me lately:


----------



## carrp12000 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Short Clyde?*

Im 5'8" and run between 205-215. Dont know if that is up to Clyde standards, but with my lack of height I'll try. I ride a Specialized Epic Disc with all XTR components and Reba fork. Done a couple of adventure races, happy only to finish. I abuse the bike and it remains awesome to this day.


----------



## riignaci (Jun 3, 2005)

*6'0 250lbs (280 fully geared)*

'05 Ellsworth Joker 7" travel, Chris King HS, XT front and rear deraillers, Shimano hubs w/ Sun single track rims. XT crankset, DangerBoy bashguard. Race Face Diabolus Seat post, Race face Diabolus 70mm stem soon to have 50 mm Diabolus stem and handlebars. Marzocchi AM2 130 mm front and Manitou Swinger 3 way rear shock. Avid Juicy 7 w/8 " rotors front and rear.(plenty of stopping power for my weight.) Maxxis High roller DH 2.5 front tire and Hutchison Bulldog 2.5 rear.


----------



## w8liftr (Aug 19, 2006)

5'8" 220 lbs. on my way back to 190 or so. I just got back into riding. I ride an Iron Horse Warrior LE.


----------



## exilescot1 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Clydesdale weights*

I am 6ft 6 ex rugby player and weight 260lb. Got a Giant which I just wrecked the frame on due to my agricultrual style of riding. Its gets to 300lb when I put my daughter on the back for weekend cycling expeditions.


----------



## exilescot1 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Clydesdale weights*

I am 6ft 6 ex rugby player and weigh 260lb. Got a Giant which I just wrecked the frame on my Giant mountain bike due to my agricultrual style of riding. Its gets to 300lb when I put my daughter on the back for weekend cycling expeditions.


----------



## wildboar (Oct 8, 2006)

*Bigger than a Breadbox*

six feet seven inches and between 255 and 260. Bike? a very bad one!


----------



## stormcrowe (May 16, 2005)

wildboar said:


> six feet seven inches and between 255 and 260. Bike? a very bad one!


Is that Bad as in crappy or bad as in heinously evil and cool?:skep:


----------



## HikerXJ (Apr 18, 2006)

*I'm pretty sure I qualify...*

6'2, 220. Was 185 2 years ago, but before I started riding again. Mostly hiked and a little kayaking, with a lot of working out on a Nordic Track in between.

Then I got married... :eekster: All my extra workout and hiking time disappeared.

Early this year I bought a Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc XL and *love it*. Last week was the hardest I've ridden it to date (faster downhills, sharper turns, a few small drops), and it performed perfectly.

My goal is 190 with muscle. Long slow process, but it's feasible.


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2006)

Wish I didn't qualify . . . 

6'3, 265# dripping wet.

Have a S-works Epic, but am building a Turner Flux this week.


----------



## willapajames (Dec 18, 2005)

6'5" 
240 or so but dropping...
Ride a Salsa Ala Carte Steel Hardtail (21")...


----------



## wildboar (Oct 8, 2006)

stormcrowe said:


> Is that Bad as in crappy or bad as in heinously evil and cool?:skep:


Bad as in almost too crapy to ride. I am getting a SC Heckler in Jan or Feb.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I am 6ft & weight approx 225lbs.

Current rides: 
Ellsworth joker
DMR Sidekick
Lemond - forget the model


----------



## Cycling_Pops (Oct 21, 2006)

6-2 here @ 230 pounds. 47 years old. Riding a Haro ICS-5.0 (large frame)on the trails and a Trek 5500 (62cm)on the road. Was at 260 two years ago. Riding has helped. Now if I can only give up the cheese burgers and fries.........CP


----------



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

*Fatty!*

6'1" 245. I just bought a 2006 Kona King Kikapu that was recommended by my LBS.


----------



## scottyperkins (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm 6'3" and 275. I was about 320 a few years ago, 300 a few months ago. Just moved to the Bay Area and can ride every day now, which makes all the difference. 

On the dirt I ride a 2002 Trek Fuel 98. On the road I'm on a 2004 Trek 5500.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Boy, it's been a long time since you were sub 200!

Last century even?

Shack


----------



## *FRAMEBREAKER* (Aug 24, 2006)

6'2" 225 29yrs


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

6' 220# soaking wet. Currently riding an old Fisher Tassajara, looking into upgrading to a FS bike...
This was a little over a year ago, aroud 230#, in my first race ever... I'm not a racer, but its definitely a fun way to ride and hang out with a bunch of other riders...








Dan


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

Shack,

I am 200 + pds of pure muscle and strength.

That is pure molson muscle and strength that is weaker then that of the couch and tv converter 

Calma


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

And as you know, I'm still Ethiopian, no matter what century!

Shack


----------



## ratspike (Apr 22, 2006)

*Long time lurker, first time poster*

I don't have a scale in the house so my Wild Arsed Guess(tm) on my weight is "too much". I lived on a bike from about 16 till 25, did some triathlons, road and cross racing and was a messenger for several years back in the day, when it was just a job rather than a lifestyle accessory.  I've been in the process of coming back to the sport since early spring but I've let work get in the way of building my fitness back up. I went a little insane with the bike buying at first, then finally got the stable trimmed down to two when I realized I had no use for gears or boingy stuff. Here's my Spot, which I love to death, fresh from a dark, early am ride in Forest Park today.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

6'3", 207lbs.
Bikes, 
93 20" Slingshot modified into a SS (sorry, no pic available), 
98 20"Kona King Kahuna Titanium with ovalized tubes and gussets, Talas RLC, Avid Ultimate V Brakes, Race Face 180mm LPs, Gore brake and shifter cables, XTR der's with XT thumbies, CK headset, Thomson stem and post
XL Liquid Blue Santacruz Nomad, Saint cranks, discs w/ Goodridge hoses, Hope Bulb hubs, Zoke 66's, Thomson post and stem, E13 DRS,etc.














etc


----------



## Justin06GT (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm 5'11" maybe 200
the bikes are in my signature but
GT i-Drive 5 4.0
Concord Profever


----------



## goat_cheeser (Dec 2, 2006)

6'1" 270 (ouch...). Need to get down to 220 for Sea Otter.

Enjoy technical trails and a little jumping. Race DH and XC.

Currently, bikeless :-(
Checking out a Kona Coil Air tomorrow.

Done in 9 frames since 87
Mountain Cycle DNA - cracked main frame
Mountain Cycle SIN (my stupidity) - cracked main frame
Mountain Cycle San Andreas - 2 swing arm fatigue cracks
Mountain Cycle San Andreas - Frame crack
Univega Boralyn - 2 bottom tube granades
Klein Rascal - bottom tube
2 steel frames - bottom tube and chainstay

JC


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

*FRAMEBREAKER* said:


> 6'2" 225 29yrs


How is that gravity dropper working for you? I have been wanting one. Is it worth it? Oh and last question....Can I have it?


----------



## =[Ezekiel]= (Oct 11, 2006)

*Clydesdale ME*

Well I"m Roughly 6' 6" and 200# oh and I forgot I'm 24 yrs old

The bike is my 06 Bighit1

The Photo is me jumping my Old bike. Planet X new jackflash


----------



## RHEL (Dec 7, 2006)

6'6" 284, which somehow works out to be 1100 pounds/square inch on my crotch.

Rode a 22" Diamondback until it was stolen. Hope they have a hell of a time finding a buyer tall enough.
Next bike might be the 23.5" IH Maverick Team,....or an old proflex.


----------



## jman4201 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Curious....*

I'm new to this forum but I've been riding since 1994 or so. I have gone through much of this thread and am right with many of you. I'm 5'10" and 215-220 lbs. I ride a Bullit mostly but also have a Superlight which I don't feel very comfortable on because of its weight warning (I think it's like 240 pounds but I ride hard and heavy).

What I'm curious about is why many of you have hardtails. If one is to read a modern MTB magazine (except maybe MBUK which seems to welcome the HT with open arms) HT's are a thing of the past and yet I'm seeing them all over the place. I've always had my eye on a Chameleon (I love Santa Cruz) but I'm trying to figure out why I'd give up the full-sus thing. The Bullit, while a great bike, is not all that great for long epic rides especially since in this neck of the woods most of my trails have dwindled to a few minutes of hardpack dirt driveways broken up by long stretches of road.

So without wanting to start a squishy vs. hardtail battle what gives. I mean not to pick on Martin but would you really ride that HT over the Nomad? Just curious. Thanks and keep riding.


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

I don't mind being picked on!:thumbsup: 
My hardtail does get ridden, but not as much as the Nomad for sure! The feel of the hardtail is just different, sometimes it gets boring riding the same trails on the same bike and you just need to mix it up once in a while. The feeling of acceleration and light weight of a hardtail is fun, it also helps with handling skills, teaches you how to absorb hits using your legs and upper body which is handy when you get over your head with your fully. It can also give you a better idea as to how a bike can handle on different terrain, and teaches you how to 'finesse' your bike, instead of relying on your suspension to correct your mistakes.
Also the ride of a nice Ti bike is like no other, you just have to try it!


----------



## jman4201 (Dec 10, 2006)

*So...*

So if you were to reccomend a bike would it be HT or FS? I know for those of us who are crazy enough to own mulitple bikes (and keep them in the house despite the weird looks of people who know you have a perfectly good garage) we want one of each (just to switch things up) but what about those who can only have one bike or like me who are sort of tired of having multiple bikes and is kind of looking to simplify things a bit. (especially since three children and wife, work and school sort of sucks up the time). I look forward to hearing from all of you on this because I find it an interesting topic in an industry that's getting almost as bad as the computer industry (ride a bike off the lot and it's already obsolete by the time you get it home).


----------



## MartinS (Jan 31, 2004)

That's not an easy answer, You have to think about where you ride, for instance if you live in a mountain town with lift access 5 minutes down the road then go big and squishy, like a Banshee Chapparel or SC VP Free if you still want to slowly ride uphill occasionally, Bigger if you want the chairlift to do all the work. However if you live in Kansas or Saskatchewan you may want something a little less big, maybe fully rigid with skinny tires and drop bars... 
If you only do epic trails, like singletrack and want to do a bit of everything go for a reasonably light (yet sturdy, I almost forgot this is a Clyde forum) 4 -5" trial bike, like a Felt Equilink, Titus Motolite, or the new SC Superlight - it's beefier than the older style and (probably) less 'creaky than the Blurs. These types of bikes are probably the best 'all-rounders'/one bikes'.


----------



## jman4201 (Dec 10, 2006)

*hmmm*

That's interesting about the Superlight, I just checked out the web page and it looked interesting, I just wish they didn't have that dropped tube on top, my bike has the straight top tube which and was the last year they made them like that. The superlight is a great bike and would probably be okay for me (even the one I had) if I could just find out how much abuse it really can take and then go out and get some upgrades (the Mars is a REALLY old shock!) I think the Heckler might be good for those of us who are bit heavier and abusive on the bikes. It seems to have a wide range of builds and even a custom build that comes in at a VERY reasonable 1700 bux. Any of us bigger guys have any experience with an older Superlight? Or know where I could look into the weight issue?


----------



## fat boy (Dec 11, 2006)

What a great thread to start my messaging career. I'm 5'9 and am currently 250 lbs. I'm 41, and live to ride on weekends. I vow to myself, that one day I'll be able to see my toes again!


----------



## jman4201 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Weight loss....*

My major weight loss occured about three years ago. I combined riding with Aikido and weight lifting and dropped from 250 down to 198. SInce that time I have lessened the working out and riding leveling off at a around 210 depending on what season we're in. I am not like many of you and ride only once or twice a month for a couple of hours each time. I wish I could ride more but work, school and twin 5 year old girls make it a bit difficult so I grab riding time when I can.


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

The top tube straightness depends on frame size with the SC bikes...and I think the new Superlight as well.!?!?! For all around, simplicity, you can't go wrong with a SC Heckler built up with a fairly light XC build which seems might be your local cup of tea and not give you any strength issues or worries. Pick one up with a 2.25 stroke Fox RP-23 shock and a 32 Talas fork with adjustable travel and you should be able to climb anything,and enjoy traction in rough and smooth terrain without bobbing.Drivetrain choices will dictate final weight AND cost. :thumbsup:


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

jman4201 said:


> My major weight loss occured about three years ago. I combined riding with Aikido and weight lifting and dropped from 250 down to 198. SInce that time I have lessened the working out and riding leveling off at a around 210 depending on what season we're in. I am not like many of you and ride only once or twice a month for a couple of hours each time. I wish I could ride more but work, school and twin 5 year old girls make it a bit difficult so I grab riding time when I can.


Actually, jman, you probably ARE a lot like a lot of us. Most of my riding this year was either commuting (rode to work probably 10 times this summer) and riding singletrack once every month or two. I just picked up a trainer so I can get some "miles" in this winter to prepare for next year (I have hopes to commute 3x a week for the bulk of the year next year). I love the odd weekend when I can get out and hit the singletrack, but they're few and far between. And I totally understand the work, school, kids thing. I'll HOPEFULLY have my degree finished come May, which will help some, and as the kids get older hopefully we can make mtn. biking a family thing! :thumbsup:

Dan


----------



## jman4201 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Wouldn't it be great...*

To be able to ride more often. I'm always envious of these younger....heck and the older...guys who somehow get to ride 3 or 4 times a week. My riding time is probably going to get cut back even more since our third child (my first boy) is due in March. I'm sitting down with a calender to try and fit in as much riding as I can between now and then. Right now I have a nice four hour window when my 5 year old twin daughters are at school to get out and ride....if I've gotten the homework done. My job is nice though because I'm off during the week and the trails (what few are left locally) are nice nad quiet.


----------



## jman4201 (Dec 10, 2006)

*I almost forgot...*

I wrote the Santa Cruz Tech department and they responded the next day telling me there has never been a rider weight issue for the superlight. So that means either my local bike shop spoke in error or this guy is wrong, either way I think I'm going to go look into upgrading it and compare that with the overall price on a new Heckler and go from there.


----------



## Mac Attack II (Dec 17, 2006)

*Full suspension for me*

I am 6'1" 240 pounds. I have 5 bikes, 3 mountain, one cycloscross and one road bike. 
I went through several road bikes before I settled on a Scorio R200. It is a no-name bike with good components. I can ride this bike for hours at a time without getting uncomfortable. It is a joy to have a good fitting bike.

As far as the mountain bikes I reach for my FS 99% of the time I go to ride off-road. This fall I started racing cyclocross. My first race I road my Trek XO (it is desinged for cyclocross right?) Well after pushing hard for 35 minutes I finished middle of the pack. My low back hurt my legs hurt and my heart rate monitor said I should have been able to give more. The second race I road my Gary Fisher SuperCaliber (rigid rear suspended front) I won this race because of a freak pile-up of the top riders. My body felt a bit better than riding the Trek but my heart rate monitor still said I should have been able to give more. My 3rd race I road my Ellsworth Truth (4" tavel both ends) I was faster and much mor comfortable. The course conditions were worse than either of the 1st two races. I was able to raise my heart rate more, make more power and I was more comfortable.

These three races have finally made me decide to sell both of my hard tails. So for me the FS alowes me to work harder, ride more comfortably and go faster.

Mike

Mike


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

5' 9"
215 #'s

I'm a stone mason..thick as a brick lol






















































04 Trek liquid
Deetrax
Weirwolf 2.3 out back and 2.5 up front.
Sherman Flick
Fox Talas RL rear
Answer Protapers
Race Face Diablous 50mm stem
ODI Ruffians
1x9 with XT Cranks XT rear der
Crank Bros Eggs and wellgo flats
e13 SRS
Hayes Nine's with Bonz Levers (8" front and rear)
Cane creek Tank Jump headset 
WTB Camo Pure V
Vistalight setup for those dark rides.
Bill The Deer Skull (found on last weekday ride we did.)


----------



## Mark Pavlovich (Oct 3, 2006)

*Rear non disc rim for XC wheel w/ 36 hole Chris King Hub*

I am a Clyde. XC rider 225-240#, built a Chris King/ Sun 0 Lite Rear Wheel 36 spoke, seemed to hold up well except dented rim, anyone recommend a light (Sub 420 grams) rim to rebuild with.
thanks


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*you could use mavic 717*

i am 260 and using ck with 317 rim's 32 spokes for two years gave no truble:thumbsup:


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

6'5" 240#
A few brooklyn DHbikes
Blur LT being replaced with a MoJo


----------



## k-2 (Dec 18, 2006)

*fat tires for fat riders!*

6' 225 lbs....

This time of year, I'm on my Wildfire Designs set up for max flotation .... let it snow!!


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*AWESOME i want one too....*

............................


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*184cm, 110kg...*

... or 6' 3", 240lb.

Fave ride is my Turner 05 RFX; pretty standard build, but I'm living dangerously with some Deus cranks and a 5th air shock... 

Also run a Spot steel 24-spd hardtail with Fox Floats and big brakes, and there's a Fox-suspended SC Blur Classic close to completion. The SS thing is taken care of by a gorgeous SE OM Flyer. It's an 04, the last of the pure BMX 26" builds, and it's just an awesome thing. I don;t even look that ridiculous ridng it... 

I'm probably only 50-60lb over my high school weight (20 years ago), but after five years away from the sport (all right, ANY sport), it's my utter lack of any kind of strength and fitness that hurts my riding most. Took a stupidly gumby digger yesterday and bounced my hip off a rock, and man am I paying for it today...


----------



## bgredjeep (Dec 25, 2006)

I guess I'll throw mine in here..

I'm 6'4", 215lbs. I ride a 96 Trek 7000 (21") that I bought new in 96 and its still kicking with a few upgrades. I was ~185lbs (I was a stick) when I bought the bike in college, got out and started working desk jobs and got up to 245, then got a wake-up call in the form of a pic of me teaching my niece to yo-yo and my big belly in the middle of the pic. Started working out for a while and eating better and I'm steady at 215 now. Just got back into riding about 2 months ago when a co-worker wanted to buy a bike. I pulled the trek out of the shed, lubed it up good and its like I never stopped.

Bike specs:
Trek 7000
Magura HS22 brakes
2000 Marz Z1 (130mm)
Cane Creek S8 headset
original 21spd drivetrain and wheels (grip-shift, STX rear, alivo frt, trek hubs, unknown rims, etc..) as its never let me down and still shifts through the gears great. I'll upgrade when I brake something.


----------



## blackjack (Apr 20, 2005)

*How you get so big???*

Asks a local during a recent holiday to Vietnam.
Don't know, might have something to do with all the food and beer. 

As of yesterday, 114kg and still 190cm. (251lbs @ 6'3)

My ride is a Stumpy Expert FSR, pretty much stock standard. Enjoy it more everytime I ride.

Time to get serious and stop the rot, here comes 105kg.......
Guess there'll always be room for me here.


----------



## Bhelv82 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Deinately a Clydesdale*

Hey all. I have been lurking around these boards for a while and I figure it's about time to say hello.

I am 5'11" and 313lbs and am only 25yrs old (yup, i know). I used to be an insanely active kid. Started out at about 9 or 10 yrs old with BMX and mountain biking ( mostly BMX ) until I was about 14 and then I started aggressive Roller-blading with my friends. Did that until I was 16 at which point I broke my ankle and went kinda dormant for a while. Played roller hockey after that off and on until now ( still play ).

I am at the point now however that I am ready to get back in the saddle and take up MTBiking seriously...only problem is my weight. I am scared I may mash a frame or bend a few rims or have a nice blowout under my belt if I get too crazy with it...but that series of questions I have there is for another part of the boards lol.

My main question for most of you guys ( awesome stories BTW ) is...how do I set myself up with the right foods that will encourage weight loss and eventually muscle gain? I have been reading Stormcrowe's posts and have to say...AWESOME. You are a serious inspiration to me and, to be honest, one of the main reasons I am taking this back up. You seem to have the perfect set-up food wise for maximum weight loss, energy, and now muscle gain.

I am mainly interested more about weight loss at this point, but the others will come in handy later from what I understand. Any input from anyone is GREATLY appreciated. Thanks all and I can't wait to get some feedback - Bill


----------



## Bhelv82 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Deinately a Clydesdale*

Edit-Double Post


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

6'2, 215 lbs. here are the rides


----------



## freeridersuk (Dec 23, 2006)

*hey*

im 5 ft 6" and 154 pounds but i am only 16:thumbsup:
i ride a iron horse yazuza aniki


----------



## Fledermaus (Sep 9, 2005)

6' 7" 180lb Ventana El Cap 25"


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*Clyde????*



Fledermaus said:


> 6' 7" 180lb


Not hardly!

C'mon, I've known bigger toothpicks. You probably have to run around in the shower to get wet. If you walk into a billiards hall, you probably get chalked up. You probably have to wear snow shoes in the shower so you don't go down the drain. I'll bet if you stand sideways and stick out your tongue you look like a zipper...

You're no more a clydesdale than I am a gnat. I may be as annoying as one but at least not by stature.

Tim (at a svelte 215 in this category).


----------



## Fledermaus (Sep 9, 2005)

hahahahaha oh stop your killing me! You must be in show business right? hahahahah who writes your material? hahahahah god you're a riot!!!

BTW Read the forum header fatso


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

freeridersuk said:


> im 5 ft 6" and 154 pounds but i am only 16:thumbsup:
> i ride a iron horse yazuza aniki


At 154 lbs. we'd normaly have to escort you out of the forum, but since you're only 16, and your bike is way cooler than some of ours (OK, way cooler than mine), we'll just call you "Baby Clyde" 

(At 6' and 200 lbs. I'm looking over my shoulder to make sure I don't get thrown out for being too little. I swear, guys, nothing would make me happier than getting all that pasta down.)


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

Right now 6'6 265 riding a hybrid right now Trek 7.5 disc. Any thoughts on a bike in the 1000-to 1200 range?. When I was 230 I rode a Spec FSR and a K2 flying monkey, but I see bikes have come along way in 10 years. Want to be in the woods again so any help would be great.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

jjange68 said:


> Right now 6'6 265 riding a hybrid right now Trek 7.5 disc. Any thoughts on a bike in the 1000-to 1200 range?. When I was 230 I rode a Spec FSR and a K2 flying monkey, but I see bikes have come along way in 10 years. Want to be in the woods again so any help would be great.


What kind of riding do you do, and what kind of bike are you looking for- full suspension, hard tail?

You're a pretty big guy, so you might want to consider building up a Surly Pugsley. It's a Cro-Moly frame, and you can put 4" tires on it. At 265 I don't think you need it, but it's nice to know it's there if you need it.

Edit: Hmmm- just the banner ad above for custom cycles for big and tall riders-

http://www.zinncycles.com/bikes.aspx?bike=projbig

-have no idea what they cost though.


----------



## jjange68 (Feb 8, 2007)

I am looking for a FS, I live in Connecticut so lot's of roots and rocks. I will be doing easy to moderate trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaballoLoco (Jan 20, 2007)

6'0", 230 pounds of pure muscle and fat on top of the muscle. Recently purchased a Haro Mary XC and I simply love it. There is nothing else to say about that bike. I cant wait to the beggining of the MASS race season here in PA. The thing of it is that none of the races have clydesdale catergories, so I have to grind it out with the skinnies out there. It's all good though! It's al in good fun.
I will post pics of my haro as soon as i have a chance.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

jjange68 said:


> I am looking for a FS, I live in Connecticut so lot's of roots and rocks. I will be doing easy to moderate trails. :thumbsup:


My base model Dakar has served me well for Cross Country riding, but there are a lot of similar bikes out there. The fork isn't great for big hits (pretty harsh rebound), but I'm not planning on replacing it as you don't get many hits in X-country. I replaced the rear shock spring with a stiffer one because of a bit of "boing boing" going up steep hills, but needing a harder than stock spring is to be expected for Clydes with coil over spring suspensions. In your price range even with full suspension you'll be getting better components. I also replaced the stock SPD pedals (their spring centering isn't terribly knee friendly)- first with large platforms, then with Speedplay Frogs. While I can say the Dakar is a good choice, most makers build something similar. You may as well ride several to see what you like. Also consider service. How long is the warranty? When I bought my Specialized road bike it came with a year parts and labor, but a lifetime of adjustments- that's nice for Clydes because wheels tend to go out of true more often than the buck fifty guys.

When you're budgeting, you should consider accessories and upgrades you may want to make. With roots and rocks you'll probably want the biggest, stickiest tires you can fit in your frame- extra shock absorption and less slipping (at a cost of slightly greater rolling resistance). Does the bike come with pedals? Even if it does if they're clipless you'll need shoes. You'll also want an under-seat bag (you can probably get the dealer to throw it in), a spare tube, patch kit, and CO2 inflator and cartridges. Do you want a rack and panniers if you're doing long rides?- much nicer than wearing a backpack. A light for night rides?- plan on spending at least a hundred for something you can actually see by. If you ride on busy streets to get to your off road paradise a DiNotte taillight is a life insurance policy, but it costs another hundred and a bit. And then there's the helmet, gloves, shorts, etc.


----------



## RiTZ509 (Jun 8, 2006)

*This is where I belong*

6' 260lbs

I am riding a Bridgestone MB-5, 21spd, been a pretty good bike for me, except that I have been having this continuous annoying problem. When I really get on it trying to go uphill, the chain slips on me. Sometimes with me ending up on the ground.










I think I might take her out today, looks like it might be light enough for a quick ride after work!


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

RiTZ509 said:


> 6' 260lbs
> 
> I am riding a Bridgestone MB-5, 21spd, been a pretty good bike for me, except that I have been having this continuous annoying problem. When I really get on it trying to go uphill, the chain slips on me. Sometimes with me ending up on the ground.
> 
> ...


When's the last time you had a tune up? It could be something as simple as the derailers being out of adjustment. Or really simple, you could be putting a bit of pressure on the shifters as you grab the handlebars hard.


----------



## XLT66 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey everyone, bout time I throw in my specs. I figured I'd give myself some time on the bike before I showed my colors.

Been riding everyday since September. 

I'm 6'-0" and in September I was just about 300 lbs. As of right now, (climbing on the scale), it's reading 261 lbs. 

2006 Jamis Dakota Comp (upgraded from the Durango 2.0)
Truvativ 660mm Team Riser Bar 
Azonic A-frame pedals 

I commute daily to class and back about 5.5 miles and about 2 times a week I hit the local trials for about 10-12 miles of ups and downs. 

I've cut all sodas (except at the bar), absolutely zero fast food, and I drink water like crazy. Also, I highly recommend eating authentic Thai food as much as possible. The spice leaves you satisfied even if you haven't eaten much and all the food is simple noodles, rice, meat, and veggies. Other than that, I've really not changed my lifestyle at all. 

Anyway, take it easy big guys and I'll see ya on the trails.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Helloooooooooo!

I'm 5'10" and 205lbs....down from 220lbs about 6 months ago. I've been doing a lot of walking on great local trails, and of course seeing some folks on mtn bikes. Just looks like fun, so I bought a Cannondale F300 last week.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Bhelv82 said:


> Hey all. I have been lurking around these boards for a while and I figure it's about time to say hello.
> 
> I am 5'11" and 313lbs and am only 25yrs old (yup, i know). I used to be an insanely active kid. Started out at about 9 or 10 yrs old with BMX and mountain biking ( mostly BMX ) until I was about 14 and then I started aggressive Roller-blading with my friends. Did that until I was 16 at which point I broke my ankle and went kinda dormant for a while. Played roller hockey after that off and on until now ( still play ).
> 
> ...


bill, i'm 6'1" and started back riding when i was over 320. just get some beefy rims (i have rhynolites on xt hubs) and find an lbs that can keep them true for you.

as for the right foods to encourage weightloss....everybody is different. one good way to help out is to eat a 40/30/30 diet. 40% protein to help with muscle building...which in turn burns more calories than not having the muscle...even at rest. but of course, you have to eat fewer calories and move more (i.e. cycling...lifting...walking...*everything* helps). not everyone believes in this much protein, but it has worked wonderfully for me. and my cholesterol and bp have steadily decreased (chol. of 140 last check). lean protein is the ticket for me.

i've been seeing a weightloss specialist to keep me on my goals. i started at 369 lbs. it'll be one year since starting at the end of march. i'm currently at 244 and striving for 230 by my 40th birthday in june.

good luck and get out and ride!


----------



## johnbomc (Sep 7, 2006)

*Big Boy in Salida, CO*

6'1" 225 lb
Ride a Gary Fisher 29er X caliber 
love the switch to 29er bought a demo for 1/3 off
occasional road rides on a Giant OCR 
I bought this bike to ride across nebraska last year
This year signed up for Silver Rush 50 in Leadville for July 21 '07  
Perhaps I'll get down to 200lb during the next 4 months for leadville  
I'm not too eager to get rid of my belly though, I've put a lot of effort into drinking beer to create it...


----------



## Brainstump (Jan 26, 2007)

6' 2", 225 lbs. Lost 15 lbs. since 1st of the year. Have ridden 75 hours so far this year. 
Oh yea, and I bought an 07 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert on Jan. 3 rd! Makes all the riding so much more fun.


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

Here's me today with my brand new (3 hours old) 2006 Yukon. First new bike I've bought in over 20 years!

5'10", 290 lbs.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

man, you look so excited!


----------



## Fatty Dad (Mar 3, 2007)

:lol: My wife gives me a hard time about that.

She used to tell me to smile and I'd say, "I am smiling." Now she just says, "I am smiling" in a mocking tone. Still doesn't make it feel any less like a smile


----------



## Kid Crash (Mar 5, 2007)

*Big Guy*

I'm riding an Iron Horse MKIII Comp. I was 222 when I started 2 months ago. I'm currently 213.


----------



## Phillip McKrack (Sep 5, 2006)

Phillip McKrack said:


> 6'2, 215 lbs. here are the rides


here are a few ride pics


----------



## xbmxguy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Long time lurker, looking to purchase my first bike in years*

Hello everyone. I've been reading this list for quite a while, congratulations on everyone who has managed to lose weight and get in shape by biking. I used to love riding bikes, in fact, until I graduated from high school riding bikes was just about all I did. I raced BMX in Arizona for years and managed to, at one point, rank #8 in points for amateurs in the state. That was a long time ago.

I have led a sedentary life for the past decade and now clock in at 6'2" and 335 pounds. I lift weights regularly and do a bit of cardio down at the YMCA, but it's just not enough. I was in the best shape of my life when I rode bikes regularly so logically, in my brain, that dictates that I start to ride regularly again.

I'm looking to purchase my first bike. I prefer mountain bikes for their perceived toughness and have read that the Trek 4500, Kona Hoss, and a few others have been used successfully by some of other big guys on my list. I'm looking to purchase a used bike and am looking for suggestions. Most of my riding will take place on the roads until I drop a few pounds (i.e. get under 300) and I feel a bit more confident off-road. I probably won't be doing anything too extreme while on or off road, at least not for a long time (i.e. 235 pounds).

Thanks all and have a great day!

Greg in NC


----------



## johnsonjrml (Apr 16, 2006)

I am 244lbs. and 6ft tall. Just yesturday I purchased a new Enduro. As I was 220 before I broke my last bike in a crash early last year, I hope to be about 210lbs by the end of the riding season due to many changes I'm making in my life.


----------



## timex18 (Mar 12, 2007)

6'3" and just hit 240lbs. I took a 4 year break from biking (met wife, got married, and had our first kid) and need to get back in shape. I am fixing up my old '99 Specialized Hardrock Comp FS. We have been through quite a few wars this bike and I, so I figured I would just replace most of the components that are worn and begin biking in earnest.
I have been out of the scene for a while so I will be asking for for help on what to replace at times. Thanks in advance.

-=Scott=-


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Get a Nomad with the DHX Coil...it's the big boys Blur.......Use it and change Coils as you shrink down to fighting weight...they climb great.....they're certainly beefy enough for you and handle great. I love mine!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*6' 230lbs with gear*

Here's my AM ride
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ben99r1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I started riding about a year ago on a $350 bike a 2005 Schwinn mesa gsd. At the time I wgt in at 242lbs @ 5 101/2. After 10 month or so I stop gainning wgt but was not losing any wgt. I was riding about about 3 to 4 days a week. 3 days on the road 1 weekend day off road. Since the new yr I have changed my diet and put some slicks on my schwinn. I try to ride 75miles during the week and I off road fun ride on the weekend. I also got a Spec enduro comp for my weekend ride. I am down to 216lbs as of today. Its getting hard to loss wgt right now so I am trying to loss 1 lb evry week for the next 3 months. I will be under 200lb this yr. Once I get down to 200lbs I will decide what my final wgt goal will be. Keep up the good work every one Ben


----------



## TampaWill (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello fellow bigguns, you can tell my name and location by my name. I'm 6'6" and 290lbs. I've been riding a boulder for about 2 months since getting back into biking, picked it up after killing a wal mart goose I picked up 10 yrs ago.










taken in the morris bridge offroads










me riding in the Croom Natl Forest


----------



## christopher marshall (Mar 24, 2007)

*i riide the liimited ediition saracen raw pro*

hi all ii new here so ii thought i sayy what bike i riide which its the saracen raw pro limited edition verson with the massive hevey back swing arm so far since being the owner ive replaced the froont forks with rst forks not stoock parts and also fitted disk braks i hoope to add hydrolic disk soon when i have the money i also fitted down hill metal pedals as tyhe plastic dont grip very well and fitted mavic rims and thhe newest part ive just ordered for her is a hydrolic back suspension the oonly dow fall for my bike is the weight as it weight so much itsun belivable lol :thumbsup:


----------



## CaballoLoco (Jan 20, 2007)

Fatty Dad said:


> Here's me today with my brand new (3 hours old) 2006 Yukon. First new bike I've bought in over 20 years!
> 
> 5'10", 290 lbs.


I love the wheel reflectors. I gotta get me some of that!


----------



## hardhittinz (Mar 27, 2007)

Im 5'9 265lbs and ride a Trek jack and a cannondale F 600 i also have a trek Road bike but it stays on the trainer in the house


----------



## MR CRASH (Mar 27, 2007)

6'1" 290# at 23 years old and i will be leaving behind the first fat skeleton because my dad says im just big boned. i ride all mountain but lately caught the freeride bug at local trails in joliet, il at challange park. for the record i would like to confirm that the bigger you are the harder you will in fact fall. its cool you big dudes ride cause i never seen anyone as big as me on the trails. people freak out when they see a big dog pushing hard and taking drops or hits. i ride a mongoose black diamond single wich i upgrade parts on as soon as i brake them.


----------



## ScaryFastca (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm jumping the gun a bit because I'm not officially riding again but I did ride a bike last week! so here goes...

5'11" tall, and just recently broke 260 pounds.
Soon to be owner of a 2006 Marin Nail Trail with custom wheels unless I find something better.

A year ago I got a new job at a helpdesk and went from 250 to just over 260. It was the 10 pound straw that broke the camels back. I've always been heavy, but I don't look it and most people are shocked that I'm 260. I see people who are 200 pounds that look much fatter than I am. Maybe I kept the muscled thighs I had when I rode a lot 9 years ago. who knows.

Anyway, I'm buying a bike either this coming payday or the next and I'm going to do my best to get out and ride as much as possible. Unlike the last bike I bought I'm going to make sure I get a decent saddle so I don't give up after 3 or 4 rides because of my sore ass. I tried running last summer/fall but it hurt so I tried to mix things up with mostly walking with a bit of jogging but it bored me near to death, so I'm gonna go back to an old favorite. The only reason i quit biking in the first place was because none of my friends did it, but maybe if I stick to it and lose some weight I can get my fat friends into it too. Here's hoping.

I just need to come up with a diet I can stomach (heh) as well. What kind of diets are there that let me drink as much Pepsi as I want


----------



## CaballoLoco (Jan 20, 2007)

Try WTB saddles. They are comfortable and efficient. And, no matter what, your butt will be sore for the first few days you ride. Just ride with a sore butt, and as soon as you hit some fast single track, you will forget all about it!
Ride fellas! Ride and live!


----------



## CaballoLoco (Jan 20, 2007)

Try using some comas and periods next time. That way i can understand what you are saying.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

CaballoLoco said:


> I love the wheel reflectors. I gotta get me some of that!


Me, too. I ride on the street at night and I don't need to get hit by a car- trouble is I just put Mavics on with bladed spokes and I haven't found any reflectors that fit. Any options anybody? I'd rather look like a dweeb than be a hood ornament.


----------



## TalonSL (Jun 29, 2006)

6' 5" and 195 lbs. I ride an XL '06 Rush 800.










As high as the seatpost is, it still feels a bit cramped and sometimes I think I should have gone for the Prophet.


----------



## biturbo (Apr 20, 2007)

Brian from Spokane, WA.

6'-8" and currently 295lb. Hope to be at 260-270lb by June.

I ride this (XL size):









and this:


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Im only a semi clyde 6'5" 185 lbs

Drew


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

think you gotta be over 200 man .... cause im in the same boat as you 6' 6" 185 but i lost 20 lbs riding a LOT ... used to be 205


----------



## MrXpress (May 4, 2007)

6'3" 240. Hoping to drop to around the clydesdale limit, but I don't really have the body type to make that an easy thing to do.

First bike was a Kona Lana'i, but after 2 weeks I decided I needed something more sturdy and traded it in for a Kona Blast. Love it. I'd take a pic, but I'm too lazy to move my gf's Trek out of the way


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope one day to be over 200, perhaps if I get fat because of inactivity. (That's how my dad broke 200, by turning fifty!!)

Finally managed to get a picture of the steed up.









Drew

(maybe not a clyde, but definitely tall)


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

tall counts too.....


----------



## Scottie Rox (Jul 1, 2003)

6' 215lbs 
02' Specialized Hardrock 19" Mavic Crossland wheel set, Bontrager Crow-bar Comp, Lx crank , 8 speed Xt shifter pods, Xt cassette, Lx brake levers, 
Lx front derailer, Deore rear derailer, 
Bontrager Jones 2.3 F, Tioga Factory DH 2.2 R


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

6'6"
170lbs
X-Large '03 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp
XL Redline Monocog 29er


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

6'7" 275lbs and i'm thinking about buying a Giant Yukon 24" tomorrow. Or the specialized Rock Hopper. Any preference?


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

*New Guy...*

Name: Eric
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 290 Currently
Bike: 1998 Trek 7000, all stock except 959 pedals.

I started biking in 1997 to recover from a severely broken leg at age 13. In late '97 I got the Trek 7000. Put several thousand miles on it over the next few years... mostly uphill and mostly cyclocross-type riding. Some XC. At age 15 (2000) I partially tore my ACL, during rehab my PT wanted me to train to race... so I went from a 250lb weight to 235lbs and 10% body fat. Never raced, as further injuries sidelined me. Stopped riding after the 2nd time I dislocated my jaw and had a severe concussion... now looking to get back into it. Still have the 7000, and it still works for me. Only had to replace a chainring because there were 1/4" trenches in front of each tooth from my focus on climbing and my weight. Probably could use some upgraded components, but its hard to justify when nothing has broken through some abuse and it all "just works".


----------



## RACENUT (May 27, 2007)

*Another New Guy......*

6'7" - 300 lbs. Down from 348 eight months ago.

Just getting started with a GT Avalanche.
I'll always be a Clyde. But I'll be 'drop dead sexy' by the end of summer!


----------



## thaduke007 (May 29, 2007)

*One Whole lotta Clyde newbie*

Great to have stumbled onto this forum.

Just got a Trek 4300- hoping it'll deal with me (5'8" , 325 )...this'll be a nice beginner bike for me to get in shape on, and upgrade if I stick with this...

The' Duke

----

You live and learn, or you don't live long - Robert Heinlein


----------



## opie74 (May 27, 2007)

6'3", 280+/-.

I used to be 200# back in the day. Im hoping getting back on the bike will get me back to where I should be.

That and start eating right!

Oh yeah, Cannondale F5. Ive already started upgrading. Upgraded to BB7 brakes with 185MM rotors. Ditched the SRAM shifters and rear derailiuer for some XT Rapidfire and a Deore derailiuer. I also had the shop swap out the knobbies for a set of Serfas Drifter tires. Im going to stay on the paved jungle untill I get back into shape.


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

6'7" 285lbs. I just picked up my 24" Giant Yukon on Saturday. Riding it tonight for the first time, and i'm amped.


----------



## jeepinmike (Apr 23, 2007)

From reading this, I guess I qualify......for now......

I am 5'10" 200-205.... down from 210-215 recently (just got back on the saddle!). I never thought of myself as 'big', but as my mom always told me 'your just husky honey'..... at my lightest adult weight I was around 185.

I ride a 19" Forge 5xx.... its plenty of bike for me for now, and works just fine for me.


----------



## madcap (May 26, 2007)

I'm 6'2" and around 255lbs. I rode a Trek 4300 for 6 years up until last year, mostly on the street. I then got a '07 Redline MonoCog 29er and have put a WTB Speed V seat on it. I have two sets of wheels, the stock Redline/Alex/ExiWolf set and a set with Mavic rims, Rockwerks hubs, and Schwalbe Big Apples. I can ride this one on the street and trails with no problems at all. I plan on making it strictly a street/commuter bike soon when I get my new Vassago Jabberwocky finished up in a few weeks.


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

*New Clyde for the Roll Call*

Hiya folks.

Hailing from nw Alberta Canada. Standing 6'6" and tipping the scales at 265 lbs, hiya from renewed 41 year old, *misteremanca*.

Fellow Clydes, I am totally digging riding again after 20+ years out of the saddle. I recently gave away my early '80's GT Outpost (what a beauty that was at the time) and picked up a 2007 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc shortly after I bought my son his 9th birthday present - his first real bike, a Trek MT220. The terrific wife got a new one too....a Trek 4500WSD that she raves about. I had no idea the women's specific design would make such a difference....but enough about her....back to my bike:










I kind of feel like Rip van Winkle, having slept through all the great advances in bikes. Shocks? Forks? Disc brakes? Holy cow....next thing I know they'll be making bikes out of carbon fiber........what??????

Anyway, my boy needed someone to ride with, and dad is totally digging the new bike. Down over 13 pounds already. I could not imagine a bike being this comfy to ride......but now that we are hitting more technical trails......I'm starting to think a fully might be a nice addtion to the stable.

When he outgrows this one, my #1 riding partner will be moving to a full suspension bike and our family plans are to spend much more time in the mountains and take advantage of Jasper AB and the great riding spots around us. A full suspension family we could be....

I love the hardrock, it is a great commuter and general trail bike, but *I'd love to hear from any Clydes who hit the trails on an XL Nomad*......that is about the most appealing bike I've ever laid eyes on, and the reviews are pretty compelling as well. I think it may be the perfect AM bike for me....

I'm thinking I could pick up a frame at the end of the season and then build up components over the winter.......hmmmm......talking myself into it.....

Cheers guys!

Keep both wheels turning!

eman


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm 6'6" 280 lbs., riding a singlespeed rigid Karate Monkey (size XL, of course).


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

I clock in at 6'1.5" and weigh a slender 257.4 lbs. I ride a poor Specialized Epic.


----------



## jimboyzguy (Jun 26, 2007)

I finally got this thread to load, and thought I'd weigh in.

I'm a 6'5" Superclyde at 353 lbs. 

I ride an '07 Specialized XXL Hardrock Comp Disc, just bought this July. So far so good.

Thanks for the hospitality fellow Clydes.

Jim


----------



## clydesdale_1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Pull the trigger*



Darren said:


> 6'2", 225lbs. Ride a Bontrager Race steel hardtail. I keep trying to convince myself to get a SC Heckler, but the Bontrager keeps convincing me to ride it one more season (going on 9 years straight on the same bike).
> 
> BTW - this photo is after a clydesdale race in the Mid-Atlantic. I'm starting my boys early in the mtb race scene.


Darren - saw your post and needed to reply. I'm 6'2", 265lbs. Getchya the heckler and convert the Bontrager to a SS....thats what I did.:thumbsup: I rode a 98 Privateer S for about 6 years before taking the plunge on a heckler. It's a blast to ride and goes anywhere you want to take it. The Bontrager is hardly retired though...I still enjoy riding her every bit as much (or more) now that I've converted to single speed - she rides beautifully! And I've found that keeping things switched up has really made me a stronger rider!


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

misteremanca said:


> Hiya folks.
> 
> Hailing from nw Alberta Canada. Standing 6'6" and tipping the scales at 265 lbs, hiya from renewed 41 year old, *misteremanca*.
> 
> ...


I'm a shorty at 6'-0" & 230 but I'm on a large Nomad coming from the Heckler of 4+ years and all I can say is the Nomad is a blast in both climbing and decending it rips....the Heckler was a blast too and I'm scrounging up parts to make it a lighter CC bike....maybe SS? If you can swing the bling...get a newer 36 RLC Talas with the 3 position switch for extended climbing and you're set.....I've got the DHX air shock but you might want a coil depending how and what you ride. I ride alot of roots and can usually say what roots when everyone else's hands and butt are achin'. It's comfy but rips just the same.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

6", 230 Lb -


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

Posted before, but forgot to post the bike.
6'5", 166 lbs.
'03 XL Stumpjumper FSR Comp


----------



## tribune (Feb 21, 2006)

6'4 215lbs

5 spot + pike + sun double wall wheels + juicy 7 with 200/180mm rotors have held up great for me

I still break stuff but not nearly as often as when I had my GT i-drive. I blew that thing apart!


----------



## Bolicious (Sep 14, 2007)

6'4" 265

'08 Trek 6000


----------



## KevKaos (Sep 4, 2007)

Not sure if I qualify as a Clydesdale or not (maybe a Junior Clydesdale). I am 6' tall and weight 202 lbs striped down, 210lbs in street clothes, and probably just a bit bit under 215lbs at riding weight. I have been rding a Mongoose hardtail, but I just got a Gary Fisher Hi Fi Plus full suspension bike yesterday.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

6'1", 225, which sounds small compared to a lot of you. My main mtb now is a rigid Voodoo Aizan 29er, run 1x9.


----------



## flame (Aug 30, 2007)

*Super Clyde*

long time lurker finally posting  I am 6' 0" & currently 337lbs (I was 349 when I started riding again this summer) I just turned 52 yesterday. My long term goal is to get back down to 220-240 range.

My ride is a late 90's Gary Fisher Marlin, I just upgraded the crank & BB to Deore & upgraded the back wheel to a Big Mammoth/Deore/DT Swiss, cracked the seam the first day

I live in Shallow Lake, Ontario, Canada & work in Owen Sound, ON

I try to ride to work every day, 10.5 miles on rail trail/road, some times I even ride home!
(wife works at same place & rack is always on the car).

Mostly lurk here & over at the Eastern Canada forum.

later


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

flame said:


> long time lurker finally posting  I am 6' 0" & currently 337lbs (I was 349 when I started riding again this summer) I just turned 52 yesterday. My long term goal is to get back down to 220-240 range.
> 
> My ride is a late 90's Gary Fisher Marlin, I just upgraded the crank & BB to Deore & upgraded the back wheel to a Big Mammoth/Deore/DT Swiss, cracked the seam the first day
> 
> ...


Good for you. It's a tough row to hoe, but at least cycling is fun exercise. You don't really have to force yourself to do it. Now all you've got to do is get your wife on a bike- but there goes your ride home


----------



## flame (Aug 30, 2007)

California L33 said:


> Good for you. It's a tough row to hoe, but at least cycling is fun exercise. You don't really have to force yourself to do it. Now all you've got to do is get your wife on a bike- but there goes your ride home


The wife rides with me on the weekends, she likes walking better 
We both have high stress jobs that often require OT. hence the car & rack.

I find the only time I can squeeze a long ride in is on the way to work. I just picked
up a Night Hawk Light system as it is dark when I leave at 6:15 am, it rocks! way
better than the 1 LED system I had before.

I have been riding bikes off & on since the early 60's. I can remember the first 26" bike I got when I was growing up in England, I think I was about 11. The first thnig I did to it was take the fenders off, put some nobby cyclocross tyres on & fit a Motocross Motorcycle Handlebar on it. We had all kinds of trails & bike paths in our town & we rode everywhere.

In the 70's I had a couple of road bikes & rode everywhere, in the 80's I had kids & this kind of put a damper on the riding. In the early 90's I got a Ralaigh Portage & renewed my interest in trail riding. I had a good riding buddy then & we put about 1000 to 1200 miles on each season. The late 90's I got my present bike & I rode it pretty regular until 2003 when I started to get knee trouble.

Knee trouble kept me of the bike until this year. I am slowly getting back up to speed & loving it. I plan on riding until it snows then setting up my trainer in the basement for the winter.

Eamon


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

flame said:


> The wife rides with me on the weekends, she likes walking better
> We both have high stress jobs that often require OT. hence the car & rack.
> 
> I find the only time I can squeeze a long ride in is on the way to work. I just picked
> ...


Have you considered rollers instead of a trainer? Trainers get a bit tedious, but you constantly have to pay attention with rollers because you're really riding the bike. They do take some getting used to, though. (Of course you could always go with a Surly Pugsley with 4 inch tires and just ride through the snow- http://www.surlybikes.com/pugsley.html )


----------



## flame (Aug 30, 2007)

California L33 I have looked at rollers before, but any I have seen locally do not look like they would be up to the task of supporting my 337lbs & my bike.

Do you know of any heavy duty models? 

Before my knees went south I used to teach 4 or 5 spin classes a week at the local YMCA, I might look into that again for this winter.

Eamon


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

flame said:


> California L33 I have looked at rollers before, but any I have seen locally do not look like they would be up to the task of supporting my 337lbs & my bike.
> 
> Do you know of any heavy duty models?
> 
> ...


Have you checked out the Performance rollers? If I remember, they're all metal and non-folding (so no hinges). I've never seen a weight rating on rollers, but I'd think the bearings would hold up, they're six of them, so the load's distributed. You'll need some non-knobby tires, too.

I use the Nash Bar folding rollers, but I'm only around 200 lbs. so barely qualify as a Clyde. I'm not sure if they'd work for you because of the plastic hinges. I also use a big fan to keep me cool.

Rollers do take a while to get used to- a bit like riding on ice, so put them in a doorway that's easy to grab onto to start, and don't use clipless pedals to start, either. They teach you a good, smooth pedal stroke, though. You'll probably spend about half an hour cursing them and grabbing the door jam every 10 seconds- then a couple of days wobbly, then it's off to the races- just like getting the training wheels off.


----------



## flame (Aug 30, 2007)

California L33 said:


> Have you checked out the Performance rollers? snip.


Thanks California L33, I'll have to check out Performace & see if they are sold in Canada.

Eamon


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy. 
I'm 6'2", 210-215, and I ride a Kona Dawg, XT, Race Face, Marzocchi, Hayes 9 Hydraulics, Sun Rhyno Lytes. 

The commuter bike is a Nashbar X Cyclocross frame/carbon fork, on 26" mtn bike wheels (soon to go 29er), avid mechanical discs, fenders....big pimpin'. I ride 6 miles to work (all winter) on a combo of dirt roads and pavement.


----------



## Rocket 442 (Oct 10, 2007)

Got another Horse in town.

6'0", 260# and I'm currently on a DB Reponse (starter bike, upgrading this winter/spring)


----------



## thrombus (Sep 18, 2007)

6'2", 240# riding a late 90's Raleigh M50. Pretty much stay in the same gear all the time and have trashed that sprocket. Any recommendations for durable replacement sprockets are appreciated. The procket is a 13 tooth, if it matters.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Whoops - posted an Introduction thread - looks like here is the 'right' place.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=348935

6' 8" - 250lbs - 38

3 Santa Cruz's rollin - pics in the above link.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

im 5'10" (maybe 5'11" by now)...weigh about 215...used to be at 208 at one point though...the bike i used to ride broke (cracked rear swingarm) and i havent been able to bike for a few weeks now...it was a Diamondback Coil X....served me well for the 3 years it lasted....but a cheap bike and a clyde usually dont mix very well...so ive been selling alot of stuff and will soon be the proud owner of a Jamis Dakar XLT....and be an official poser...haha...ok maybe not...


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

6' 3" 180 lbs, KHS dj300


----------



## bryan123 (Jul 24, 2007)

*6' and 265#*

Currently on a SC Superlight on weekends, and the Giant Iguana for training during the week. Most likely will reward myself with a FS 29er when I achieve 235.


----------



## tnjsch (May 10, 2007)

*Roll Call*

5'11" 265 lbs, Currently losing the weight gained after a DH knee injury, ACL, MCL, AND meniscus in the right knee, gained 70 lbs in 3 years of knee recovery, and im down 25 from my high of 290.

Riding an 06 SC Heckler

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=344447


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

*Bubba can dance, can't climb*

6' 5" 255 #'s of pure love at the time of the pic 9-4-07, down to 234# in 6 weeks of riding.

Unofficial Stress Tester for Bionicon, due to sheer (or is it shear?) mass.

Bionicon Edison II in a Large Frame 2006 frame with 2007 components consisting of:

Formula Oro K18's semi metallics, 180mm rotors, Truvativ crank, Shimano XT M756 hubs, Alex FD16 rims, DT Swiss 2.0 1.8 2.0 spokes, SRAM X7, X9 trigger shift, Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4 front, Fat Albert 2.25 rear, XFusion gas 150mm front, 140mm rear. 31#'s in current configuration.

Upgrading to DT Swiss Cerit hubs, DTSwiss 2/1.8./2mm spokes and Alex DP20 rims (on order) for dirt / mountain and will probably set the Alex FD16's up for road slicks or Nokian studded tires for snow.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

5'11"-6'0" - 145-150 pounds - *14*
2006 GT I-Drive 4 5.0 Disk, soon to get a Marzocchi Marathon SL fork and a Cane Creek C9 shock


----------



## KevKaos (Sep 4, 2007)

Slyp Dawg said:


> 5'11"-6'0" - 145-150 pounds - *14*
> 2006 GT I-Drive 4 5.0 Disk, soon to get a Marzocchi Marathon SL fork and a Cane Creek C9 shock


Gee, I can only dream of being 150lbs.


----------



## M4nSl4y3r (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm 5'9" and weigh 190

I ride a 2003 Cannondale f300


----------



## ampig (Mar 8, 2007)

I am 5' 9" and weigh 210-215 lbs. I ride a Rocky Mountain Blizzard or Dekerf Generation.


----------



## mokancraig (Oct 20, 2007)

I am 5' 10" 255, last time I checked, my scales don't work anymore. I've gotten back into mountain biking hoping to lose a few pounds though. I ride a 1997 Schwinn Moab 1 that is completely stock.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess I'm almost a clyde. 6'2" 198 in street clothes, 194 bare.

Riding a 1991 Haro Extreme with a RS Jett C. and a mix of Sram,Shimano components.


----------



## harry_the_ripper (Nov 4, 2006)

6'4", 178lbs bare, 14 years old.
my bike? a racing-oriënted softail.








Not a clyde, but being quite tall classifies me for this subforum.


----------



## carrot_top (Aug 22, 2007)

carrot_top said:


> im 5'10" (maybe 5'11" by now)...weigh about 215...used to be at 208 at one point though...the bike i used to ride broke (cracked rear swingarm) and i havent been able to bike for a few weeks now...it was a Diamondback Coil X....served me well for the 3 years it lasted....but a cheap bike and a clyde usually dont mix very well...so ive been selling alot of stuff and will soon be the proud owner of a Jamis Dakar XLT....and be an official poser...haha...ok maybe not...


well i got the bike now...here are the pics of it.....


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

6,3 and 207 or there abouts.

and when are clothing manufactures going to realise that people with 34 inch inside leg dont have a 38 inch waste,and that all 38 inch waste people dont have a 34 inch inside leg.

rant over.:thumbsup:


----------



## rwint00 (Oct 21, 2007)

6'3"
270
A beefy XL Nomad
Built up as an all mountian machine


----------



## lv4sndz (Dec 8, 2006)

6'1
270lbs
right know im riding a 06 Diamondback XLS that i kind of converted into a Allmountain beast, also a 07 Mountain Cycle Rumble that is built up for Allmountain, this bike looks like it would kick your ass, and it will.


----------



## longneck01 (Oct 30, 2007)

Been riding singletrack for about 10 years - I've only heard of the "clydesdale" term recently. Now I come across this forum - SWEET!

Me 6'2" / 260lbs, my ride '06 Kona Dawg Primo. 

Already tore up the stock crankset (Raceface Evolve XC), can anyone recommend a more stout one? Of course weight watching (as I am sure for most here) is out. Just want durabilty and performance that won't leave me stuck in deep.

thx - Jeff


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm 6'3" 230lbs.
Cross Country Bike = 03 stumpy FSR Comp with cane creek terros wheels ( trashed the stock wheels on this bike in about a week.
DH/FR = 07 Big Hit 2 all stock. so far this bike feels indestructible


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

longneck01 said:


> Been riding singletrack for about 10 years - I've only heard of the "clydesdale" term recently. Now I come across this forum - SWEET!
> 
> Me 6'2" / 260lbs, my ride '06 Kona Dawg Primo.
> 
> ...


depends a lot on money,rf atlas are fairly stout but also worth a look are shimano hone or saint.


----------



## "Chandler" (Jun 11, 2007)

*Yo!!*

Whats up, funny I have been missing this forum for the last 3 months.

Never the less

Height = 6 foot 6 inches tall.
Weight = 240lbs with Gear on
Bike = XL 07 Santa Cruz Heckler
Setup = 08 Fox Float RLC Fork, 08 DHX AIR 5.0 Rear, X9 components, Stylo Crank, XT hubs with DT Swiss rims.

Hailing from Colorado Springs, Colorado. . . .


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Happy 7 footer!*

7 feet, 260, still with a Giant Yukon (25 inch) now with a semi-custom Ventana El Capitan (25.4 inch)...X9 with triggers, WB fluid 130, Fox dhx 5.0 coil, Formula k18's with 205 rotors front/rear, sun rhynolite with Hadley hubs, Thompson seatpost/stem.

Taco'ed the front wheel, had it rebuilt. Loving the new ride!!!


----------



## rikuk (Apr 2, 2007)

6´3", 240lbs
-07 Kona Hoss 20" RS Revelation fork and Formula K18 brakes
-07 Kona Stinky, L size, stock


----------



## jackal_rider (Oct 10, 2006)

6'1, 225lbs. i have a 2004 Giant VT3 with marzocchi am2eta and a lighter build for xc/all mountain and a 2007 bullit with a totem solo air with a heavier build for fr/dh/am and pretty much everythin. the vt weighs 28lbs and the bullit weighs 38lbs


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm 6'4" 245 +/- 5 lbs. I was riding with other people who were MUCH faster than me so mountain biking was usually frustrating. I had started riding alone was just 
getting to like mountian biking when I broke my leg snow skiing in March 2006. After 2 surguries and a titainium rod, I'm back on the bike and starting to try to 
get back in shape. I still ride alone most of the time. I might add that I was a motocross and enduro racer years ago so I like off road, but biking is a bit different 
when you can't stear with the throttle.

Bike is a 2002 Specialied Rockhopper FSR Comp. I have added stronger wheels and mechanical disk brakes. Wider aluminum DH handle bar, longer stem, 
CK head set. I trashed the orignal cranks and derailleur when I found out what chain suck was and bent the middle ring and front derailluer. For the most part the 
bike has held up to my weight and abuse well. I had just replaced the orignal forks with RS Judy's before I broke the leg. I hadn't even gotten to ride the new forks.
I like the forks but still need to work on suspension tuning, front and rear.


----------



## Thermo1 (Jul 19, 2007)

6'3", 300lbs. I'm big-boned........ big bones with meat and gravy (Ricky Gervais joke there).

I'm riding a Giant Thermo1, 19" w/ Manitou Slate forks, Alivio/LX gear. I haven't been riding for a few weeks because we've been moving house and had lots of stuff on. Now that summer is here, it's time to get into it.


----------



## domel (Oct 13, 2007)

*6'4 with 37ins. I ride my Custom.*

finally I swap crankset and rear D to XT.


----------



## mdgtracer (May 13, 2004)

*My Rides*

6'6" 210 lbs, (was 250lbs) Bikes:
RIP 9 
Raleigh XXIX SS
GF Cake 2 DLX 
Serotta 65cm custom

Live and Ride in Fruita, CO !!!!


----------



## bike&beer (Nov 14, 2007)

I' m 6' 2" 230 lbs been riding a home grown hard tail for 4 years untill last month I got an 08 Giant Trance X 2 and put my old XTR rear derailer and Crank on it. After about 250 miles on this new bike I folded the front wheel after casing a 2 foot drop off. The LBS straitened it but said I will need to get a new rim soon. Has anyone else had a problem with WTB Laserdisc Trail rims? Is there a stronger, yet not much heavier rim that anyone would recomend?


----------



## Big Rich (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm 6'1.5" 235 and ride a 2006 Trance (less travel than yours) for trail stuff. I bought the frame/fork/cranks off a buddy. I ride Mavic 819's laced to Onyx hubs (by Speedgoat) and they haven't so much as gone out of true and I ride hard and often. I don't do many drops on the Trance but I have a 2 foot drop on my home trail that I do every time I ride. No problems. 

1. Factory laced wheels are not as strong as wheels laced by someone that really knows what they are doing. Big guys like us (and I was 315lbs at one point, and 285 for years!) will expose poorly built wheels. 
2. I've always had good luck with Mavic rims. They are expensive but they always seem to be worth it. I raced DH with a Mavic rear wheel and it's still in my basement true as can be, and the frame is long gone and broken. 
3. If you folded the front wheel, you probably landed weird and it may have happend no matter what. I know I folded MANY a front XC wheel in my heavier days.


----------



## M4nSl4y3r (Aug 11, 2007)

I love your mercer Mattman.

I'm 5'9" and about 190
I ride a 2003 Cannondale f300


----------



## subman (Jan 27, 2007)

6`4" 260#
2005 Ellsworth Moment


----------



## Killjoy66 (Oct 8, 2007)

*6'0" 385lbs riding 19.5" Iron Horse Warrior Expert*

I am 6' 0" 385lbs. I am a novice bike rider who has not ridden a bike in 13 years, I recently purchased a 2006/07 19.5" IRON HORSE WARRIOR EXPERT w/ Marzocchi MZ-1 100mm travel w/ lock-out front suspension, Avid brakes, FSA Crankset, Truvativ stem, WTB rims, WTB Weirwolf tires, SRAM shifters & derailleurs. I have been riding now for about a week. It is still fun even at the age of 28 years old.

I am glad there is a forum for a king sized bike rider,
Thanks MTBR.com,

Adrian Huerta


----------



## jr80z (Jul 4, 2006)

*5'11 260 lbs. with gear on*

Hi everyone! I ride a 2007 Stumpjumper FSR Comp, Already stuck down that Triad rear shock and just sent it in to Push Industries for their sleeve service. Awesome ride compared to my sold Ironhorse Warrior Se full suspension from Performance.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Killjoy66 said:


> I am 6' 0" 385lbs. I am a novice bike rider who has not ridden a bike in 13 years, I recently purchased a 2006/07 19.5" IRON HORSE WARRIOR EXPERT w/ Marzocchi MZ-1 100mm travel w/ lock-out front suspension, Avid brakes, FSA Crankset, Truvativ stem, WTB rims, WTB Weirwolf tires, SRAM shifters & derailleurs. I have been riding now for about a week. It is still fun even at the age of 28 years old.
> 
> I am glad there is a forum for a king sized bike rider,
> Thanks MTBR.com,
> ...


Good to see you back on a bike. Don't worry if it's not easy to start (none of us are as young and spy as we used to be). Just remember cycling is a highly scalable activity. You can cruise on flat ground at 6 MPH using less energy than walking, or attack a steep hill at a dozen MPH and push your body harder than any wind sprint you did in high school- but like any exercise activity, start slowly and build. You want it to stay fun. I have a feeling you're not going to be 385 for long :thumbsup:


----------



## mtb777 (Nov 6, 2005)

Go for it Man..........Stay at it steady and don't look back! You are doing the right thing for yourself and family......be cool bro! :thumbsup: God bless


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

6' 
215 on the ho0f.

The Mo0semobile:
















:thumbsup:


----------



## skos (Aug 30, 2006)

5,11" @ 230lbs riding a Litespeed
broke the ankle in March. Going through withdraws bigtime. Still have not been able to ride and I ride about 4-6 time a week


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

I am standing 6.2 and come in at a cool 215 lbs...Ride an 08 IBIS MOJO and love it...Plan on doing some racing this upcoming season. I ride from 3-4 time pere week and commute 5 days on the beater bike...Love it now that I have gotten out of the car and on a bike...Much better.


----------



## Tonedog (Nov 28, 2007)

Bit of a clydesdale pony here, 5' 10", 200 lbs. 
I'm surprised some of you have a goal weight of "170", where is your clyde pride? 
My goal weight is 210, but I can handle being 200. At least I'm over the mmw (minimum man weight) of 190. 

I just bought a gt avalanche 2.0 which blatantly couldn't handle my clyde prowess, the rims were ruined after 2 days of taking it easy getting a feel for the bike. I'm putting new wheels on it today. 
(I'd like to believe I'm just that much of a stallion, but I know the reality is the wheels were pieces of sh!t).

MTBing is fairly low on my athletic priorities, I play basketball and will be playing safety for an american football team (despite being an australian in australia) next year, so maybe that is why I have a hard time swallowing the idea of a man "wishing" he was 170. I've been there, it's like being a child basically. 
Then I got kind of lazy and overweight and I found it actually made me better at basketball, even with the worse stamina, decreased speed and everything I was heaps more effective in games. 
So I started trying to get fit at the beginning of this year (quit smoking, cut back on drinking booze JUST A LITTLE, drink heaps of water instead of fanta and trained like a mother effer basically every day- weights, running, heavy bag, cycling, ball sports) I've lost 25 lbs, which doesn't seem like much for 11 months of training but I absolutely have always eaten what I wanted without comprimise, (pizza, burgers, mountains of pasta, deep fried battered sea food, plus I just genuinely like salad on the side) I simply added breakfast which I had been skipping for years. Generally I eat more than I used to actually, I'm just hungrier. 
So 25 lbs is alot in light of that and in light of my muscle gain which has been significant. 

I look way better, but my main goal has been to perform better and I definately am 10000% improved from 11 months ago.


----------



## beautifull loser (Dec 6, 2007)

*First posting*

Dont have any pic's of my bike but I ride and older specialized hardrock. looking to get into a big hit as soon as finances allow. Oh its nice to have dreams.

Btw I'm 6'2" and 230


----------



## Teamhella (Aug 17, 2004)

I currently weigh around 265lbs. I used to weigh 390. I took out my old Trek 930 from 1995 and started riding. I dropped around 140lbs and then gained a little back when I met my gf. Current ride is an 03' Cannondale F600. Went through about 2 wheelsets, 3 B.B.'s lol. I still riding almost everyday. Bought my first Indoor trainer this year. Bought the Cyclops Fluid2. Trainer is decent, had a little vibration during the break-in period, but its ok now. Peace! and Ride as much as you can, life is too short.


----------



## bigfekk (Dec 8, 2007)

Weigh 260, just started riding in BLM lands on an Santa Cruz Superlight D. Hopefully weight will go down after multi-year lapse of riding a Trek 850.


----------



## whorida002000 (May 10, 2005)

Currently 225, was 250 around January. Got out and started riding like a madman, stopped eating after 8PM at night and that more than anything helped me lose weight.

Had a Heckler for 10 years, (all the way until this year). Had that thing since I weighed under 190, and had a 32 inch waist, (those days are llllllllooooooooooonnnnnggggg gone!) 

Needed a beefier bike not because I do huge drops, do tend to jump off everything on the trail but no big air. Bought a Intense Uzzi VPX back in 2005. Finished building it in 2006. Hopefully will last me another 10 years. 

Was worried for a minute there, I have one of the hardest springs for the back shock, that thing was DEEP in the sag when at 250, now it is just right.


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

*6'4" 260 lbs*

Just posted this picture in a thread down below, but here it is again. Bike is an '08 Stumpjumper FSR elite, stock.


----------



## deranged (May 2, 2006)

I'm 6' 225 lbs, plan to be down to 190 in a few months. I was 185 when I got married two years ago, so I'm trying to get down close to that again. 

I ride an 05 Yeti 575, haven't actually broken anything yet.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

6'3", 195# and ride a session 77... Do I meet the minimum requirements? lol


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

218 LB old hard tail Garry Fisher, Cannondale Jekyll and I'm in a market for 29 single speed.


----------



## wytnyt (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all,

Good to see that I am not the only tall guy out there riding. You wouldn't know it from the frame sizes that the manufacturers sll. I am 6'4" and currently 220#. 

I ride an '06 Ironhorse MK III Hollowpoint Sport. I upgraded the rims from WTB Speeddisks to Bontrager Race Discs with Continental Explorer UST Pro's. I also upgraded the fork to a Manitou Black Platinum Air. 

I ride this bike pretty hard on Trail 100 in Phoenix and average right at 10 mph. So far this bike has held up really well for over 2,000 miles in the last year. I ride 30 to 40 miles at a pop.


----------



## fireguy286 (Jun 2, 2007)

*quick update*

Update from above post, I am the guy with the stumpjumper FSR. Tacoed my front wheel on my first ride, my LBS owner was nice enough to swap my stock wheelset for a pair of DT Swiss EX5.1D with the DT swiss 340 hub. Way better wheelset for a guy my size. He just charged me the price of the replacement im which was less than 100 dollars. I does pay to buy from a reputable local dealer. By the way it's Lifecycles in Abbotsford, B.C. if there's any locals here.


----------



## southtownrider (Dec 23, 2007)

6'1 225lbs. Just got my '08 Fuel ex8 and I am mcluvin it!!! Feels alot more beefy under me than my old K2 attack. Handles everything a clyde like myself throws at it. To all my fellow clydes out there, much love and keep on blastin!:thumbsup: Check out my reflectors......THEY'RE AWSOME!! Took this pic right when I got her home before removing useless parts


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

6'0" and 240 lbs

- Gary Fisher Big Sur converted to a SS
- Trek Fuel 100
- Team Marin Steel HT

I am considering getting a new steel HT and am looking at the Voodoo Bizango. Anyone have experience with that bike or other steel HT's?


----------



## TK Trekers (Jan 6, 2008)

Checking in at 6' 8" and 260 pounds here. My main ride is a 2007 Trek Fuel EX9 and so far no problems...


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

*This is the best forum ever IMO!*

I'm 6'3" and currently in the high 270s, down from bout 300 last June. Trying to get into the low 250s.

I ride an old Mongoose that I budget converted into a SS and rekindled my love for mtb-ing. On the road I have been riding (and recently breaking) an 01 Specialized Sirrus Elite.

http://gvsu.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=34690078&id=22420908
http://gvsu.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=34238696&id=22420908


----------



## novemberromeo (Jan 5, 2008)

currently 6'3'' 230 and looker to get up into the 60's over the next 1.5-2 yrs. looking for a bike that i can grow w/. currently just purchased an 01 Klein Attitude Race, used to ride a Bontrager Titanium back in my mid teens when i was around 185. Let u know how the Klein holds up.


----------



## CatsRider (Jan 9, 2008)

*First post*

Here goes. I've been following the forum for a few weeks now, as I became more and more in to riding again, after a several year hiatus. Starting weight ~318 lbs (6'1"), down to ~300 lbs (goal is 220 lbs) after 3 months of riding, including 3x week to work (20 miles roundtrip) and at least one weekend ride of 1-2 hours. I feel much, much better 

I ride a SC Superlight with a full XTR grouppo that I bought almost 5 years ago. Many of the parts have been changed, but the bike keeps going. That said, I'm in the market for a new bike, which is how I first came across this forum. You guys (are there any women?) are great inspirations and much appreciated.

Not sure if I'll be a frequent poster, but I'll keep on top of things and add my 2 cents if I feel that it is worth that much.


----------



## rcwindell (Dec 13, 2007)

When I read the forum heading I did not think I fit the profile, but upon further review I guess I do.

Right now I'm at just shy of 6'2" and weight in at 248 (although the new scale my wife bought is adding 10lbs so I think I'll take it acK!!)

I just got back to ride late this summer. I picked up a 2007 Specialize Hardrock Sport Disc late this fall.

The goal is 225 by the end of the summer.


----------



## Silicor (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello everyone,

This year I'll be hitting 40 and having my 10th wedding anniversary so I'm dedicating myself to physical fitness. My wife just ran a half marathon so she is making me look really bad.

I'm starting at 300 lbs and am at maximum density. I'm brand new to cycling (unless riding my 10 speed when I was a young'n counts.) Its funny that I never even considered biking... its only for those who are in shape, right? Then I went into the local bike shop to get my little girl a bike for Christmas. After chatting with the guys I tried a rockhopper and loved the way it felt. I'm not sure I would have pulled the trigger and purchased it if I hadn't found this great forum. I'm just started getting the feel for my bike in my neighborhood and I'm loving it. 

Good luck to everyone meeting your goals.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Silicor said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This year I'll be hitting 40 and having my 10th wedding anniversary so I'm dedicating myself to physical fitness. My wife just ran a half marathon so she is making me look really bad.
> 
> ...


Way to go! Keep us posted. My current road bike is Specialized and they make a great product. There's a lot of information on cycling for weight loss around. LSD seems to be one of the best ways. (LSD=Long Steady Distance, not the drug). But don't let one riding style let you get bored with cycling. There's always something new to do. When you get a little more comfortable with your bike you might want to hit the trails. Keep in mind (I don't know your height, but 300 lbs. is 300 lbs.) that going up hills is no picnic, even with low gears, so you might want to start with small ones. It's really rewarding when you get to the top of that hill you thought you'd never climb, though.


----------



## Silicor (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement California... I couldn't believe how my legs burned in a short romp through my neighborhood which is extremely flat, so I'm with you. Luckilly, I live in phoenix so I can ride flat terrain easily. My first job is to explore all the little streets near my house.


----------



## miktmo (Jan 19, 2008)

*First post...*

I'm 6' 2" 265... I've been lurking around here for about a year and finally decided to post something. I've been riding a (mostly) stock Trek 6500 for the last couple of years, below is my Christmas present. This is my new XL Top Fuel 69er, it weighed in at 27.1 (w/o pedals). I'm planning on riding alot more this year and want to try a race or two with the final goal of completing the Iceman in November (at around 230 lbs). I'm an old guy at 36, with two little ones (3 & 4) & spend my days in front of arbitrators arguing with union officials:madman: , so my ride time is limited to mostly weekends, but I am going to make the effort to actually schedule ride time a night or two per week (wife say ok)...


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Silicor said:


> Thanks for the encouragement California... I couldn't believe how my legs burned in a short romp through my neighborhood which is extremely flat, so I'm with you. Luckilly, I live in phoenix so I can ride flat terrain easily. My first job is to explore all the little streets near my house.


If your legs burned after a short trip you may be 'mashing'- low cadence with a lot of effort on the pedals. Most cyclists 'spin'- turning a relatively high cadence, 90 or so RPM, with lower gears. Mashing or spinning you go the same speed, it's just a bit easier on the legs with spinning.

When I started riding as an adult my first ride was 1 mile long. Later, I was ecstatic when I found I could go 5 miles every day if I wanted to, and riding out to the airport and back (12 miles) seemed like a pipe dream, which I accomplished 6 months later. Last night I did 36 miles, and I'm still on a 'rider's high.' I wasn't as heavy as you when I started, but I was out of shape, and about the same age.


----------



## Jtodd (Dec 29, 2007)

6'3 240lbs Marin Alpine Trail


----------



## lornibear (Aug 14, 2006)

*Hey there....*

I am weighing in at about 240lb and this is my new ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Silicor (Jan 15, 2008)

The tip is appreciated and I'll try to practice spinning today. A cycometer is hight priority and next on my shopping list.


----------



## Fat & Hairy (Sep 22, 2007)

205 lbs.
Pugsley


----------



## bs6477 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Two big 4 Too WHEELS*

Currently 6' 6'' 302lbs down from 385lbs
As of yesterday I ride a 08' Cannondale F29 Caffine 29er Hi-bright


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

*Sorry but 6'3" isn't tall*

I'm 6'7" and 220 right now. I'm trying to get back to my bouncer days of 260 but will probably be happy with somewhere between 230 and 240 (I'm currently way out of shape due to work travel as of recent). I'm also the shortest in my family.

This is with my old Fisher Sugar 3 (which just got relegated to my 6' fiance):










I treated myself to a leftover Fat Possum XO for Christmas this year:


----------



## CatsRider (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I broke down and bought the new bike: Titus Moto Lite Titanium with X.O. groupo, XTR bottom bracket, crank and pedals, chain and rear cassette, Fox Talus fork and RP23 rear, Hope Mono Mini disk brakes, Chris King hubs with Mavic rims and DT Swiss spokes, and Kenda Nevagal tires. It is a great ride, as I feel much more confident on the beefier chasis, etc. Purchased from Cyclepath bike shop in Portland - great guys that I can heartily recommend.

Oh, yeah, no change in the weight, as it has rained almost every day for the last week and I've only gotten in a couple of short rides, until today, when I got in a 3 hour ride with friends.


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

*6'1" 210*

Hey everyone, gotta love the thread for the big dudes. Get enough crap from everyone else, gotta stick together! I gained about 60 pounds after high school in College gettin' my engineering degree. Lost 34 so far, down from 244 in October. Have a 07 enduro expert sittin' and waiting for me to pay off at my local shop for the spring. looking forward to doing some more riding then and gettin under the 200# mark. Here's a few pics from last weekend on my '04 big hit at the SST flow park on the step down and the big drop up top. it was a big weekend for me. First time jumping since the weight loss and it made a big difference.


----------



## Hammerhead XC (Jan 18, 2008)

*clyde the glide....*

Former XC racer, trials rider, Cyclo-X racer....I was 165lb back then(starving college student) .

Tipping the scales @ 248# ...I'm 6' holy cow... I haven't been cycling much the last few years...too busy climbing, skiing, snowshoeing, ...plus I'm married with children...lol!

I picked up a copy of MBA this month and thought ya know I was a hardcore technical hammerhead...back in my day...

So the plan is to ride...ride and ride some more..I still have my race bike 
a 19" Brodie expresso . 
I've begun to convert it into a 'Summer of love ' (67'er aka 26'R and 27.5F) .

Here she is in all her old school glory...note the Onza bar ends from '91


----------



## tdailey (May 7, 2007)

*6' 8" 230lbs*

XL HiFi Plus 29


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

*6'0 , 320#*

I have just gotten back into mtn biking after almost a 10 year layoff. I bought a 2006 Gary Fisher Pirahna. I am "old school" in a sense and still like bar ends and clips/straps on pedals. I have upgraded to a flat Titec Enduro XC bar, Titec RIP3D stem and Titec bar ends. I love them!!

My next upgrade will be to a clipless pedal/shoe system. Then perhaps upgrade the fork to something more clyde worthy.

I LOVE my bike though!!

My goal is to drop about 100 lbs, maybe more!

Here's my steed:


----------



## jac696781 (Aug 20, 2007)

6'3" and 275lbs. XC rider beginner racer. 2007 F29 with some upgrades.


----------



## BignOld (Feb 10, 2008)

6'2" and 250# and trying to get down so I am not lying on my driver's license anymore. I ride a Gary Fisher Paragon 29er in the dirt and a Cannondale Cyclocross bike set up for the road and touring.


----------



## rider4jesus (Jan 26, 2008)

ride 3 times a week 45 -60 miles 6' 230 lbs

i've got three different rides.
6" travel Harvey cycles Pilot Rock (2007)
single speed 
mongoose teocali (2007)


----------



## desmo944 (Feb 15, 2008)

6'3" and 389lb. Just looking at that number makes me cringe. 10 years ago I got a chushy union desk job, quit riding and started eating at the taco truck. . Thanks to all of the people who have posted here, Im shopping for a new bike.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

desmo944 said:


> 6'3" and 389lb. Just looking at that number makes me cringe. 10 years ago I got a chushy union desk job, quit riding and started eating at the taco truck. . Thanks to all of the people who have posted here, Im shopping for a new bike.


Way to go! Let us know when you pull the trigger. There's a lot of good advice in this thread alone. Try to avoid the 'weight weenie' bike stuff (and the Walmart stuff). Big men don't need ultra-light stuff. Bring a blender to work, skip the taco truck, make a nice fruit and vegetable smoothie for lunch (don't forget to have some treats now and then- you don't need to be a food monk) and ride, ride, ride- it's addictive enough that they should label bikes.


----------



## Bowfin (Feb 13, 2008)

i'm 37, 6' ,and 285...Got married, got old, got fat. I went a tight 230 when I was riding regular, so I expect to get back there soon.

I bought this Cannondale before I got married since I figured it'd be awhile before I could explain to my new wife why I needed a $1500 mtn bike. I rode for the first year, pretty regular, but move to a town with no trails. i got tired of driving an hour to go rideing and paying the gas to drive plus trail fees, so I parked the bike in the tool shed except for the occasional cruise around the block.
Fast forward to 10 years later...I pulled the bike out of the shed and took this pic to post it for sale on craigslist, when I started reminiscing and realized I needed to ride again and shed some weight.
so now I'm keeping the bike and looking forward to riding again. I checked the trail reviews and still no trails in my area, but i guess I'll start bombing my way around the power lines and 4 wheeler trails until I get in enough shape to ride the serious trails again. We just bought camper so that will open upen up new opportunities to ride some decent trails again. 
Sure it's only got Vbrakes, 80mm of travel, and weighs 30 lbs, but it'll work great for the trails I ride, just as it it 12 years and 55 lbs ago. It's still got the original tires, they still hold air, and everything seems to work as fine as before. I may need a new bladder for the Camelback though, it's gotten a little funky waiting on me to come back.


----------



## Racerx7734 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm 5'10 and weigh 230. I ride a V10 and a Nomad. Her's my trailtank V10...I luv er.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*5'6" 265lbs...*

Just getting back after like 9 years....Here is my bike...2 rides in and Im puting a hurting on it. Looking for something a little more burly next week as I am real stoked about riding again. Im down form 365 lbs. Was hanging at 335 for the last 3 years and finally got a Lap Band surgery last summer....saved my life.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

6' tall....started out at 300lbs back in late Oct. '07... been riding through the winter and joined the gym. Currently at 270lbs... my goal is to still lose another 50lbs....
Going to the gym 3 days a week....
Good luck to everyone else with there weight lose.

Here's my ride

2007 GaryFisher King Fisher1
Upgrades....
DTSwiss 440FR Hubs with Sun Ringle MX rims
Kenda Nevegal Tires
Dangerboy Red gripped levers
Crankbrother Mallet pedals


----------



## rider4jesus (Jan 26, 2008)

posted other day didnt have pics of rides. so once again 6' 230lbs.
ride 3 times a week in mountains of western north carolina. 45 to 60 miles 
a week.

first ride is my new (1 month) 2007 mongoose teocali. this bike is awsome 
for very little cash ($900 to $1100) anyone can buy this very capable trail
bike that is strong enough to handle a heavyweight rider; and is still able to 
climb all day long. i bought mine with the intentions of using parts i already 
had to upgrade but the parts that come on it really arent bad. suntour epicon
fork and shock. tektro hydraulic disc 7" front 6" back. wtb speeddisc rims.
nevegal tires. fsa splined crankset. i used most of these parts on my old ride.
i'll talk about that one later.

2007 teocali
marzocchi 140mm all mountain 3
manitou radium rl air shock
cane creek zonos rims
x-7 rear derailer 
deore front derailer
fsa crankset w/race face bash ring
tektro hydraulic disc brakes
















2007 harvey pilot rock
suntour epicon fork & shock
singletrack rims
avid bb7 brakes
lx crankset w/ race face bash
xt rear derailer
deore front derailer
also have swinger 6 way coil however i'm use this bike as a spare 
and it's easier to adjust the air shock for my 180lb friends 
than change springs back and forth.








singlespeed (frame unknown)
build: spare parts
performance: as fun as it gets
if you like me had a shed full of parts
you are never going to use buy a 
chain tensioner a bunch of spacers 
and throw one of these together
you'll love it!
https://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7848/sunp0001tp8.jpg


----------



## Country (Feb 18, 2008)

New to the Forum.
6 foot 
255pds
43 years old
bad knees

Been working out for the last 6 years after a 10 year break. 4 times a week. Cardio and weights. ex shot putter ..football guy. Only thing that has come natural is the ability to lift heavy weights. Some day I will have that volkswagon beetle roll on top of me and all this lifting will pay off. 200pds? whats that. 

Great to find this forum excited about getting into the sport. 
thx. 

So what would be a good economical first buffalo big man bike?


----------



## mediatruth (Feb 18, 2008)

Just picked up my bike this week.

6' 3"
274 lbs.
33 years old

I have been gaining weight since leaving the military about a decade ago. As simple as 6 or 7 pounds a year, couple kids and a wife then BAMM! I gotta do better.

I ride a Diamond Back Response:










I just hope this thing will hold me.


----------



## jsaphoto (Feb 11, 2008)

Where do you buy jerseys to fit us big guys?


----------



## cglow1home (Dec 7, 2007)

Im 42 yrs , 6-2 and a bit over 260
Here are my kids: A "03 Valiant and a "04 Ironhorse SGS pro with a nice new powder coat.


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

*how big*

6ft 4'' and i ride a couple of 29rs, a fat possum, and a new heckler is coming soon, real soon. and i am 300lbs by the way.


----------



## rarroyo (Oct 9, 2006)

Am I a clyde??? 5'10 220 ride Astrix Huckster and will be building up a Astrix Eon.


----------



## Crimson (Jul 20, 2005)

2005 Turner 6 pack. One of the last batch of Horst Link 6 packs made.

6 ft 1 240 lbs w/o gear

Crimson


----------



## pcguy (Feb 28, 2008)

so who has been the "biggest" so far?

I am pushing 40 yrs old.
6 feet 4 inches tall
and tip the scales @ 336 lbs
My endurance needs some serious help, but I can still do 1 handed pull-ups....

Bike is a gazelle ridgeback (for now) 29er with 20 inch frame.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

5'8 317lbs. I ride all steel. Surly Pugsley. I had structural problems with the last two aluminum bikes I road. Both were mongoose


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

*Now I am not poking fun...*



AC/BC said:


> 5'8 317lbs. I ride all steel. Surly Pugsley. I had problems with the last to aluminum bikes I road.


Is that really you or is that a joke? I am not teasing and if it is you...good for you...get out there and ride:thumbsup:


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hip said:


> Is that really you or is that a joke? I am not teasing and if it is you...good for you...get out there and ride:thumbsup:


Since the photo's name is "fatguyinspandex101ky4" either he's brutally honest with himself or it's a joke. Whoever it is, it takes guts to put on pro team kit and not worry about what people think. You look up "guy comfortable in his own skin" in the dictionary and you'll see that picture.

That is a cool Surly, though. I love the drop bars.


----------



## damion (Jun 27, 2003)

*That is no Surly.*

It is a Vicious Cycles snow bike. (think down tube)


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

damion said:


> It is a Vicious Cycles snow bike. (think down tube)


Oops, thought it was a Pugsley- saw the tires, then the cool bars and didn't bother to scrutinize the frame.


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

i guess i would fall into this group ... i am 5'7" 253 picking out my bike today as soon as the LBS opens. 

in Jan i was 281, have gotten down into the 250's with a whole lotta changing of what i eat and exercising 3x a week ... now adding bike riding into the mix for better results.


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

Good Luck Devil! I am in the 250s from 349 in July. Had the Lap Band put it in. It has been a serious effort even with the band. It doesnt work as perfect as the commercials say...LOL. I know how hard it is to do on your own. Good Luck!!!


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks! .. it is hard work and frusterating for sure .. but will be worth it in the end .. i already feel 100x better then i did at 281 ...

just went and picked out my bike .. bought an 07 model raleigh mojave 8.0 (it was the same price as the 4300 trek and mojave 4.0 in 08 models and rides a whole lot better)


----------



## hillsocs (Feb 23, 2007)

*6'8" Schwinn S-20 24"*

6'8" 235pds- biggest fs bike I have come across.


----------



## _hamilton (Aug 24, 2005)

5'9" 205 lbs. Riding and Iron Horse Azure 19". It weights around 28lbs, but I love the way it rides and handles.
My last race in the fall I was around 195 (clothed) and had some very fast laps.


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

Howdy!

I'm 5'11" and tip the scales at around 260 or so. I used to crush the scales at 360 plus.....so for right now I am happy....

I digress.... 

I just put a 2007 Giant Rainier on layaway and will have it home before the snow melts and the cycling season starts here.....I used to have a 99 dollar K Mart Special (Huffy Stone Mountain)


----------



## selector23 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi everybody
I'm new to this forum
5' 6" / 272lbs currently
I ride a Mongoose Otero Super 2007 bone stock except for a pair of Oury grips
riding blog https://ridebikes.wordpress.com/


----------



## damnewc (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, I am 6' and go about 250. Been riding my Gary Fisher Marlin a year. I was down to 240, but spent some time off the bike and found the ten pounds I lost. I ride what I can afford, I have 3 kids who all want gear too.


----------



## jeremyrb (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm coming in at 6' 220lbs, down from 250lbs a year ago and these are my rides.


----------



## SCuheckler88 (Feb 17, 2008)

*3 weeks later*

I'm 6'0" down to 240, from 250, riding a Heckler which I bought and started riding 3 weeks ago. It is awesome I can't get enough, been every day so far this week.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not going through 32 pages to see if I already posted.

6 foot, was up to 278 a year and a half ago, down to 248 right now. 

My main ride is a Santa Cruz Chameleon. Sometimes geared mostly SS. Also have a Specialized bighit that is on the auction block to fund a Transition Preston FR, or a 29er. Haven't decided which. Although if we get a contract on our house this Friday like the realtor is promising, perhaps it'll be both.


----------



## markhr (May 5, 2005)

1.81m 100kg

Nicolai Nucelon TFR #49 with Dtswiss SSD210L and Marzzochi Bomber z.1 freeride 2(z1fr2). E-bay is awesome







.

Frame - Nicolai Nucleon TFR 2005
rear shock - DT SWiss SSD 210 L
Fork - Marzocchi 2005 Z1 FR 2
Pedals - Time Atac Z XX
Saddle - Selle Italia Yutaak
Seatpost - Maverick Speedball R (forthcoming)
Stem - Race Face Diabolus
Bars - Race Face Diabolus
Grips - 
Brake levers - Magura Louise
Brakes - Magura Louise
Discs -
Front hub - Marzocchi QR20 plus
Rear hub - Nicolai (incl. in frame)
Shifter - Rohloff twist
Headset - Race Face Diabolus
spacer - 5mm black alloy
Spokes - 
Rims - Mavic XM 321 disc
Tyre front - Schwalbe Light Albert
Tyre rear - Schwalbe Fat Albert
Tubes - schraeder
Rim strips - 
Cables - 
seat tube clamp - QR
chain -


----------



## damnewc (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is a good fat boy pic.


----------



## steve001 (Mar 17, 2008)

im 6ft5 weigh around 265 pounds got an '02 kona stuff atm had to replace original mars and wheels longs time ago bent the rear ditchwitch rim within a week of having the bike think perhaps thats more to do with how i ride it


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

*joining the club*

6', 230 on a 19" Ventana Terremoto








Soon to be bigger due to a sprained ankle.


----------



## Clintox50 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm 6'3" about 206 right now. Usually fluctuating around 205 during the race season. But now I've started riding to work so we'll see if I drop below 200. I haven't been below 200 since I was 12 years old! I'm 24 now. 

I ride an '03 Giant VT2 (18.5 frame, yes it's too small but it was cheap) with Mavic XM321 wheels and use the old X221's with road tires for commuting. The 221's were taco'd once and they got pounded back and are ok for road.

I think my profile picture shows me riding an XL Santa Cruz Bullit. It was my friends who let me race the Sea Otter DH on it.


----------



## jjgoertz (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm 6'2" and about 270, and I'm only 19. I got hooked on riding with a Trek 3700, but the cranks were the first thing to go. Switched to Truvativ Hussefelts. I recently moved all my components over to a Mountain Cycle Rumble frame and its held up real well. I do a fair amount of trails but most of what I do is jumping off of things on campus, and practicing some trials moves.

By the way, is anyone out there a Clydesdale and riding trials?


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

I am a 6ft and 265lb rider living in Utah. I've been trying for years to loose the weight but it seems to go the wrong way. For bikes I have an 05 Cannondale Prophet 600 (now heavily modified), and a Rockhopper HT that does not see much use any more for some reason.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

6'4" 253lbs of sheer muscle.

Ok who am I kidding?  but I am 6'4" 253.

I was right around 240 at Christmas, then took a semi-break from riding because of scheduling and rain, got up to 260, started back about two weeks ago and back down to 253.

I'd like to be at about 220, where I would have very little fat, since thanks to football offseason workouts I have a pretty good build. Hopefully with some better dieting and more use of my trusty bike I'll get there.

I ride a Haro X6 with a few upgrades, Avid 7's in the back and a SRAM X-9 and eggbeaters. It also came with some different forks and a different shock than the Haro website had under the specs list, but I'm very happy with it/them. Haven't broken anything other than my SRAM X-7 but I hit that on a log. :thumbsup:


----------



## petedog_h (Jun 26, 2005)

6'2" 275 riding a 06 giant reign stock with the exception of shimano 520 pedals and new hope moto v2 vented brakes. the hayes 9s just were not cutting it when it came to downhill and freeride I was getting really bad brake fade and just could no longer expect them to be there when I needed them most.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm now down to 260... from 270 in Feb... 
cant wait to drop another 30


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

im 6'2 now 240 pounds down from 285pounds 6 months ago, my goal is 210-215 pound range and ill get there in another few months im thinking, especially since getting back into Mtn Biking only in the last month. Hint: WEIGHT WATCHERS works, check it out

Bike: 08 Giant XTC hardtail frame, I built it up to my spec and its turning out to be a pretty good bike!


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'll second the weight watchers plug, down 30 pounds since November.... down to 213, working toward 195. Good job, keep up the good work! i fell off the bandwagon in jan/feb and gained 5 pounds back to 218, but lost em this week and I'm back on track!


----------



## joe-gernaut (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's a forum to call home ... I'm 6'2", 230+lbs. Just upgraded from a 2005 Trek Liquid 25to a 2007 Ventana El Ciclon, which I built up over the winter. I have been going mildly insane waiting for the weather to clear so I could get a ride in -- finally logged 2 hours in the snow over the weekend & it felt great. Can't wait to get back at it.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

joe-gernaut said:


> Here's a forum to call home ... I'm 6'2", 230+lbs. Just upgraded from a 2005 Trek Liquid 25to a 2007 Ventana El Ciclon, which I built up over the winter. I have been going mildly insane waiting for the weather to clear so I could get a ride in -- finally logged 2 hours in the snow over the weekend & it felt great. Can't wait to get back at it.


Excellent. You are going to love the stiffness of the Ventana. I liked it so much that I bought the company...well, not really, but I did get a 2nd ventana!


----------



## Aquilon (Apr 3, 2008)

001


----------



## skullcrack (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey guys. Just getting back into mountain biking after several years off. I'm 6'3", ~235 lbs. Judging by some of the posts here, I'm guessing I qualify as a clyde. Just bought a 21" '04 StumpJumper FSR Elite, my first full-suspension bike. (Still got my '96 Trek 930 rigid.) The FSR seems to fit me really well. In fact, I felt a little stretched out but noticed the other day that my seat is all the way back. Anyway, can't wait for my first trial ride on it.


----------



## ischemic (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello all. Just picked up my first bike in 15 years about 3 hours ago. 2 months ago I was 323lbs and now I'm 288lbs. Hoping to keep losing for at least half a year. I got a Revolution Triad 2.0 :


----------



## Joebig585 (Feb 5, 2008)

6'4 300+ lbs 
05 marlin
X7 shifters/Derailleurs
Lx crank and cassette 
Marzocchi DJ2
Thompson Post
TBC Revo Rims
NYC Freeride Blox Seat Collar
BB7's
Ergon Grips
Sette Bar and stem
DMR V8's
Pig Pro DH Headset
XTR Chain


----------



## Xpy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Feels like coming home...!*

Hi fellas

Nice to know there are a few big blokes on bikes, not just me!

6'2", 250 in your money, Kiwi boy, living in the UK.

I ride a Cotic Soul 853 steel hardtail, a Jake the Snake cyclocross bike for commuting and road riding, and now picking up a used Turner 5 Spot frame this weekend as my first foray into full sussers. Schweeet!

Going to build it up a bit beefier than the hardtail - bang some Pikes on it and have some fun. I seem to have lost my mojo in the last couple of months over winter, so hoping that building a bike to have fun on might encourage the beast to come out of hiding.

I tried a Santa Cruz Heckler the other day, and found at least *some* of my mojo scattered down a few muddy downhills in a snow-covered forest. Best fun I'd had on a bike in some time!

Here's to finding that feeling again!

Xpy


----------



## UmbrousSoul (Jul 19, 2007)

This isn't JUST a clydes forum, I am 6'2" 150. (no matter what I eat I cannot gain more weight f-in metabolism though its not a bad thing) would probably weigh more if it was all muscle (only like %5 body fat though).

Don't really think my setup matters because I am not very large, only tall. Even at 6'2" I don't use 29ers (mostly because I cannot afford them but from what I read they are better for taller riders and more comfortable ten 26ers). Still trying to find some trails that are suitable, the only thing I have a problem with is the fact that I am SURROUNDED by nothing but TOWN there are no wild trails near me because all the fields have been built over with houses, though the fields are boring on a bike anyway.

Don't really know where to go and of course I hate riding in town, it freaks me out and I hate stopping all the time.

I will be riding (I am guessing its the ONLY ONE out there until I see another one) Kona Blast '07 converted to SS by myself. I am One Halflink away which I will get today. 

ROFL - thats what I always imagined when someone mentioned one of those surly's HAHA.
\|/


----------



## MikeyVT (Apr 8, 2005)

6'6" 205 lbs

I ride a Surly Karate monkey...but i don't have a picture of it


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

6'0" - 240lbs - 29%bf - 43 years old

My weight doesn't change much during riding season, the the muscle mass I regain in my legs somewhat offsets the BFP I drop.

Anyway, me and my current bike...








TREK 4500


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

6'4" 245 lbs. Riding a Ventana El Cap 21". What a difference from my Kona Hoss Dee-Lux. This thing goes over everything. Love the 29" Crossmax's.


----------



## portage29er (Mar 30, 2008)

6'1 265
Parked my bikes a few years ago and got swallowed up in a couch potatoe and mmorpg lifestyle. 

It did wonders to further refine my pear-like figure.

Picked up a 08 Stumpy 29er a few weeks ago and loving it.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Howdy All, I'm Chris, I live in Teton Valley,ID. Well I'm 6'2" 235 lbs. I ride a Kona Dawg Deluxe for XC, I have a Santa Cruz Bullit for downhill/freeride and a Kona Jake cyclocross bike for commuting and touring.


----------



## Haliganfd (Jul 3, 2007)

I guess i am the smaller one of the bunch, at 6'.0" and 220lbs.
I ride a specialized Hardrock Pro


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

had a change recently,but im still 6,3 and 210.

and this is in xc mode.


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

6'8" 240 lbs
Just bought an 07 Stumpjumper Comp on clearance.
Changed the handlebar, grips, saddle, and added bar ends. 
The tires will get changed soon because I'm not a fan of them.


----------



## Daveniz (Apr 23, 2008)

*6' 3" 240 lbs*

Current bikes:

2001 trek fuel - good for light trail use.
2001 Cannondale Gemini - My heaviest and most fun bike.
2007 29er - road and light trails.


----------



## metomwhou (Apr 29, 2008)

6ft, 270lbs!

People always said I was big as a horse, didn't know we're actually called Clydesdales!!

Wife had me go to a metabolic test Monday and its official, I'm OBESE!! 
I banged up my hip in the Army and can't run any more and pretty much just let myself go over the last few years. Figured I better do something so we went and bought a couple of bikes, one for me, one for her! Hope to get back down to around 215 over the next year or so.

BTW, how the heck do you guys live with these tiny little rock hard saddles? I'm looking for something a bit wider and softer. After riding the wife's bike, my F7 is murder on the behind!

My '08 F7









Her Adventure 5


----------



## harry_the_ripper (Nov 4, 2006)

6'2" and almost 190 pounds... dropping though, since I'm back riding more again.
My bike:









I like it now, would like some stronger-feeling bars and seatpost but no biggie. I'll eventually change these to Easton EC70 anyway.


----------



## kazik (Apr 6, 2008)

*6'3" 230 riding Specialized Enduro SL*

I'm 29, 6'3", 230!

Riding '08 Specialized Enduro SL - just entered Prairie City Race in NorCal. I'm probably one of the biggest/heaviest guys out there with the heaviest bike... it's an XC race with some nice little climbs. I'm one of the slower guys, but then again - I'm in the "beginner" class and racing for nothing more than a little fun! There's a "clydesdale" class too, but I'm not in a shape good enought to keep up with these guys yet!


----------



## johnd663 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Clydes,

I am 6.4 and 230lbs and have had a big struggle to find something that truely fits. Current sable of 26ers = Titus Motolite 2 (too small) and Yeti 575 XL. I believe the 08 are stiffer than the 07 which would make it rather perfect for me.
Until l tried a 29er ............................. perfect fit. Brought a Ventana el com and a Spider 29. wow
JD


----------



## yuntahn (Apr 26, 2008)

33, 5'11", 230-ish (down from 274 back in Sept, aiming for 208 and a marathon by Jan 09).

07 Specialized FSR XC Comp Disc. First FS and lovin' it. 
94 GT Karakoram (now reduced to frame and some beat up components)

Love this forum!


----------



## tallsteve (May 5, 2008)

*6"8" 215lbs*

Hello, all- new to this site. I'm 6'8" and weigh in at a svelt 215. I ride a 2007 Specialized Stumpjumper Pro. With my height sometimes I feel like I'm riding on top of a flagpole when going downhill- very high center of gravity, but I still do ok speed wise. Next bike will be a 29er. I'm spoiled living here in Utah with all the cool nearby trails we have. Good riding everyone!


----------



## YJGUY (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm trying to get back into biking after nearly a decade of sitting behind a desk and not exercising. I'm 6'6" and I've managed to pack it on and am now up to 292lbs.

I bought this Devinci Chilli Pepper about 6 years ago and never rode it, it still has the nubs on the tires. I went for my first ride tonight (10km) and feel pretty good. I feel the bike is way too small for me. I feel cramped and I'm putting a lot of weight on my wrists. I can't really afford a new bike right now so this will have to do for this summer. My other problem is my weak left arm/shoulder. I was in a pretty bad motorcyle accident a few years back and busted my arm quite badly and messed up my shoulder. I can really lift much with that side so it will be a slow process to get things back to normal.

Here are a few pics taken tonight


















The wounded arm with plate and screws:


----------



## Suge Knight (Feb 14, 2004)

*Clydesdale in Utah*

5'11 3/4 
285 lbs...heaviest of my life / all work and no play is no good at all:madman:

On the way back though and its good to see this thread and the positive vibes from all of you. Having raced for 3-4 yrs several years ago I miss those long, epic rides but I know as long as I can ride the fitness will come back. Didnt Lance have trouble riding around the block after his cancer treatment? what excuse do I have?...none!

Lets ride!!!


----------



## 2crank (Jul 26, 2007)

*been a while...*

It's been so long since I have been on the site, can't remember if I posted here or not, but here goes (again maybe). 6' 2" 260#, riding a Giant Rincon, front forks got bashed in when I wrecked so I am now sporting SRSuntour xc on the front. Everything else is standard.


----------



## harry_the_ripper (Nov 4, 2006)

dude, that bike is _definitely_ too small for you indeed 
good to see you riding again though!


----------



## tackleberry (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey guys,

Don't know why I didn't sign in earlier. I'm 6'3" 245ish. Not sure of my bmi but it is probably around 20 right now. Just got married/out of the military so my weight went UUUUPPPP. A buddy of my (also a clyde) is doing the Xterra up at Tahoe this year, and he is talking me into doing it next year. I have been training with him anyways so it should be fun. Looking forward to getting back down to my fighting weight (215-220). I am going to the out of the country for a couple weeks so the serious training will start when I get back. I live in Sonoma, Ca if anyone is ever up for a big-kid ride.

Here is my franken FSRXC: 2007FSRXC, Upgrades so far are platforms, 145mm Nixon super intrinsic fork, super sweet stumpy fender (oooooh) and some electronic doodads.


----------



## Bigcountry02 (May 31, 2006)

I am 6' 5", weight around 250. I have a 93 Specialized Rockhopper and 04 Kona Hoss.


----------



## MDB (May 4, 2005)

6'5" - 280
Santa Cruz Bullit with custom wheels, 8 inch front disk, 6 inch rear disk (mechanical)
Looking for a new seat any suggestions?


----------



## jno3434 (Apr 15, 2007)

6'8 235 lbs. I ride a 2008 Giant Trance X2


----------



## Left-turn Clyde (May 13, 2008)

*Too big!*

Hey, I like this forum. I usually don't join these things. I am 6' and 315-ish. Haven't weighed myself in a while. I am hoping to drop down closer to my fighting weight this summer. I just bought my friends Trek 820 hardtail (hard on my tail). Does anyone know of an add-on for my ailing behind? I was checking out the Cane Creek Thudbuster. It appears to be rated up to 250 lbs. Has anyone with more junk in their trunk tried it out?


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

*5'9" at 250#*

Got a long way to go, but I'm back on track and riding again. Currently riding a '99 KHS FXT Sport 
and an '06 Fuji Newest 3.0. Half of the KHS is swapped out to somewhat beefier components, 
especially the crank. Snapped the BB on the way to work a while back and didn't really enjoy the 
acrobatic dismount as a result. Luckily, the only harm done was to the bike. Recently mounted 
some Bombshell Revolution Trails on the KHS and boy do they kick ass. They're heavier, but so 
stiff it feels like they're lighter when I'm climbing the trails. 

Man, I used to frequent motorcycle forums for the other two bikes (2005 CBR600RR and 1982 FT500) 
but have found it hard to tear myself away from MTBR. Love the forums.


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

6'4" about 210 (last time I checked) 2001 XL Specialized Enduro Pro with several upgrades.


----------



## awightden (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm 5' 9", weigh anywhere 290 today. A month ago I woke up with the worst pain ever, went to the ER and was diagnosed with diverticulitis. MD said well we gotta find out why you got this at such a young age...I said, could it be I've been outta shape for 15 years, work one of the most stressful jobs ever (ICU RN), dip Copenhagen 24/7, and drink about 2 liters of soda a day? Since then I haven't chewed, haven't had any carbonation of caffiene, eating less/better, and bought a new bike. Actually, I bought my wife a bike the same week. Hope to get down to 200 soon. When I'm close and can last a decent ride I'm getting a Heckler! Bought the new bike cuz I kept breaking spokes on the Giant plus I'm only riding paths where I live. I keep getting upload failure on trying to put up pics. My new ride is the Specialized Globe Centrum. My wifes bike is an Electra Hawaii. My daughter rides a handcycle (she has spina bifida) and my boy rides a Haro.


----------



## Overthebars (May 22, 2006)

6'-4" 225 lbs. Here is my 2008 Clyde-proof build, 21" BMC Trailfox:


----------



## vicjorgee (May 15, 2008)

Well I haven't searched the entire thread for who is the BIG boy here, but I am 6'2" and shaking the earth at 370 pounds... Now time to see if this bike will hold me up.....


----------



## bigpapa (May 14, 2008)

I'm a first year newbee to mountain biking. 6'2" and 295. Currently riding an 06 Giant Rincon hardtail with upgraded BB and Crank. Currenly researching for a full suspension after trying out a couple. I love riding and even falling down, but my 48 yr old body hates the hard landings. Still having fun though. Sure helps having a Clyde page here.


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

Left-turn Clyde said:


> Hey, I like this forum. I usually don't join these things. I am 6' and 315-ish. Haven't weighed myself in a while. I am hoping to drop down closer to my fighting weight this summer. I just bought my friends Trek 820 hardtail (hard on my tail). Does anyone know of an add-on for my ailing behind? I was checking out the Cane Creek Thudbuster. It appears to be rated up to 250 lbs. Has anyone with more junk in their trunk tried it out?


i'm at about 235 with gear right now. i have the thuddy with 1 extra firm and 1 firm elastomer in there (it comes the firm....had to buy the extra firm ones). if you buy one, get the purple elastomers and use both. you'll get a little bob most likely and be sure you're prepared for the little bit of setback the post provides.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Well here is my new Giant Trance 1 2008 (large), I'm 6'6" but I've always felt fine on most large size bikes and according to my ministry of aesthetics, XL bikes look bloody ugly cos they are so big, also the Trance has a long stem and low BB which makes it quite spacious.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

6'3" 275 here. Just got my 2008 Santa Cruz Heckler XL in the X9 AM build. Upgraded to DHX 5 coil & 32 Vanilla:










And one with me:


----------



## cycle69 (Apr 7, 2007)

*fatboy*

6' 1" 265# run a 05' Kona Stinky, need too upgrade this thing to an air shock ( any suggestions?) an a domain or 36.


----------



## Cooder (May 16, 2008)

*Not as big as I used to be*

Sorry, no pictures yet. I am 6'5 and weigh in at 255. my current ride is TREK 8500 HT w/Rockshox Duke XC. This replaced the Gary Fisher Joshua that I broke at the head tube weld. I also have a Klein Mantra Comp full suspension that has served we well for many years. When I first became interested in this sport I was told that nobody was making bikes that I would fit on. Bear in mind this was over 20 years ago!

Still ridin' and still lovin it!

Cooder


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Been reading for a bit and wanted to chime in here. Really inspiring to see how much you guys have lost. I am 34, 5'10", and 225. Smaller side of you guys I guess, but still consider myself a fatass. 

I am riding an Ibex Ignition. Need to get a good pic of it.

~5 years ago I weighed ~280.

I haven't been in the 220's since college.  

I'll try to dig up some pictures when I get home.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

kazik said:


> I'm 29, 6'3", 230!
> 
> Riding '08 Specialized Enduro SL - just entered Prairie City Race in NorCal. I'm probably one of the biggest/heaviest guys out there with the heaviest bike... it's an XC race with some nice little climbs. I'm one of the slower guys, but then again - I'm in the "beginner" class and racing for nothing more than a little fun! There's a "clydesdale" class too, but I'm not in a shape good enought to keep up with these guys yet!


Hey! I thought I recognized that terrain. I tried to get out there three weeks ago, but during my pre-ride, I fragged my rear derailleur and didn't get to race... had to stand around and watch you guys race. I didn't have it in the budget to buy a new one before the next week, and when I finally got it back up and running I got sick.

So angry, and still can't breath, but hopefully I'll make it out this week.  I'll be in beginners, too. I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Ghostride (May 24, 2007)

Long time lurker, first time caller.

Me - 6'2" 287 and 28.
It - 8 Hr old '08 Kona Hoss 20" - still need to set up fork.

Why - No pools near me, reverting to second hobby.


----------



## jopela (May 8, 2008)

Been hiding in the shadows for a while.. I guess it is time for me to check in.

6'5", 240, 30 yrs old.

Just picked up a fuel EX7.

About 2 hours of ride time on the trails and loving it so far.

Pics to come.


----------



## kegsbu (Oct 14, 2004)

*Still rippin @ 41 in North Georgia*

41, 6'1", 246
riding since 1998
Currently riding a 06 GF Cake 3DLX
in North Georgia

Picture shows 08 Yeti 575 Demo @ Fruita That's why I can't shed the grin


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

5'11" at 245. I am ridding a 2006 Slayer 70. I would like to get down to 220. I put on any where from 30-40 miles a week.


----------



## rydn-hye (Apr 12, 2008)

*noobin' it*

hey all-

new here and new to mtb and first post!:thumbsup:

5'10" ~ ~280
just picked up a '08 haro extreme x6 and upgraded the coil to 700x2.25 from a 500x2.25
lovin downhill up..not so much..


----------



## awightden (Oct 4, 2007)

*here they be*

finally learn't how to resize pics. My wife's new cruiser, my daughters handcycle (thanks to Shriner's- make sure to give to them!), my new singlespeed Specialized, and my old Giant Cadex. Notice the broke spokes...that's how big a boy I am! Hadn't ridden it in years and first time I get back in the saddle I break them on a couple little jumps...that's when you KNOW yer too fat. Soon as I drop a few I'll either fix her up or, as I said before, buy a Santa Cruz.


----------



## cg61doc (Sep 11, 2006)

6'6", 240#. Trying to get back down to about 220. Been riding a C-dale F-300 for the past 3 years. I thought I was just big, didn't know I was considered the delivery method for barley soda...


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Cool thread guys. I'm sitting at ~210 lbs without riding gear on, and am 5'10''

I ride a Ibex Alpine 450. Holding up alright, going to switch the pedals out though, and I need a rear rim that will take much more beating than these original parts..after every ride I have lose spokes on my rear wheel 

Anyways, my peak was 225 or so. Well I'm glad I dropped 15 lbs, but I would like to get into the 180 range sometime. That way I could probably ride a BMX bike alright. I've been eating better and guess what? It works!
I just got back into riding a month ago I'd say, but I'm already making a lot of improvements in my riding.


----------



## Luffers (May 25, 2008)

Hi

6,4 and 240 muscular pounds :winker: alright, a little bit of fat  

Current ride is a Klein Adept Race, Marzocchi pro eta fork, mostly XTR groupset.


----------



## Aylesboo (May 31, 2008)

*Newb old clyde here*

Just wanted to take a minute and say what a neat idea for us large folks!
I'm 55 6'2" and weigh 300+ not sure but could be about 310. Just purchased a Mongoose Teocali comp and wanted to say for an entry level full suspender she handles me fine. Havn't been on a MT bike in about 6yrs......so much has changed. Had knee surgery and blew up like a balloon...Hope this will help me get a little liter. Havn't been this excited about ridin since my first GT avalanch in 89.....Boy I am gettin old!


----------



## Hampton (May 26, 2008)

6' 265lbs

Yes, excellent thread! I've recently lost 30lbs and need to lose another 40. I just today purchased my first MB. Marin Alpine 29er.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

That's an awesome first MB. The bike should help speed up the weight loss too! I lost a pretty large amount of weight in a 2 month period by biking daily.


----------



## falcore (Jun 2, 2008)

Heya. 6'4" 240lbs. Just got back from a year of rugby in the uk, and preparing for another, so won't be dropping any weight for the sake of a bike unfortunately. No bike just yet - thought I'd get my facts straight on here before I start waving money round in front of salesmen.
So I need some suggestions: looking for a hardtail, obviously has to be strong and sizey. Weight won't be a huge issue for me, strength is a bigger factor. Would like to get into a little freeride and dirt jump stuff (motorcross background), but at the same time I need something that will be at least functional for my 5 minute squirt down to work each day. I know that sounds silly, but I've only got enough cash for 1 bike and if I'm splashing out, I want it to be something I can have fun on. Was thinking of getting some extra rims set up with slicks?
Been having a quick look round and things like the Mullet and Specialised Hardrock catch the eye - would love something like a GT Ruckus or Specialised P, but not sure if that's gonna be too much for a relative beginner?

Help me out


----------



## cctmobiledetail (Jun 4, 2008)

*6'2" , 295lbs*

I guess I'm a clydesdale.....I'm 6'2", 295lbs....just bought a bike after not riding for almost 10 years. I got one to get back into it, save some gas, and definately lose some weight... like I could stand to lose oh say 95 lbs give or take ... anyway I saw the thread about clydesdales and thought I must be one.....maybe more like a fat bull, but anyway !

I got a Giant Boulder, XL frame, front susp., 21 spd.

I look forward to losing weight, having fun, and learning about this sport again !


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

6'3''

220 on a good day.

cove handjobs..

one AM and one XC.


----------



## TahoeBoy (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought I was a big boy too, but I guess not. 6' 2" 225 Lbs. I was 260 Lbs. prior to the purchase of my Specialized XC last June. I never thought that I would get hooked on losing weight. I've been Mtn. Biking since I was a little boy, but I didn't do much of it through my 20's and early 30's, man, was I missing out. Today's bikes makes riding in the mountains so much more pleasurable.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

6ft, 200lbs. Got a 19.5" Rocky Mountain Blizzard, converted to SS. That's ALL I ride, since I sold the road bike, which was an '06 Spec.56cm Roubaix. Got to say, the RM feels WAY more solid under me, as well it should.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

cctmobiledetail said:


> I guess I'm a clydesdale.....I'm 6'2", 295lbs....just bought a bike after not riding for almost 10 years. I got one to get back into it, save some gas, and definately lose some weight... like I could stand to lose oh say 95 lbs give or take ... anyway I saw the thread about clydesdales and thought I must be one.....maybe more like a fat bull, but anyway !
> 
> I got a Giant Boulder, XL frame, front susp., 21 spd.
> 
> I look forward to losing weight, having fun, and learning about this sport again !


I'm at 210 now from 225, and I can already feel a big difference. Just look forward to the long term goals, it's working for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## nafod (Sep 12, 2007)

6'3", 215-220 LBs (depends on recent sweatfest) 47 years old, riding since 1985, back in with a vengeance now. Recently picked up my first FS bike, a stock 2007 Stumpy FSR Comp with the Speedplay Drillium platform pedals. No broken spokes yet, which is usually the thing I see with my bikes.

Frame size is XL


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

6' , 230lbs, 23 years old.
Been riding for 8 years now. This season I started at 244 lbs, went for surgery in the first week of April then got on the bike and rode 4 days a week since then. Put on 400km off road so far this year (start of April - June 7th). Lost the 14 lbs pretty quick and I'm feeling really strong this year, better than most.

My main ride is a 2008 GT Avalanche 2.0, total custom build, not a stock part. Bike weighs in at 26lbs even and it quite tough enough for my 230lbs butt to throw it through some really tough XC beatings.










Here I am with bike #2, my tried and true 2003 Avalanche which also has a custom kit to my liking, also a stripped and polished frame, weighs in at 28lbs


----------



## domel (Oct 13, 2007)

*My new custom S-works*

Hello,

I'm 6'4" 240 lbs. This is my brand new custom build S-works. I just about the first ride. Perfect sized for me. I reccomend this frame also for taller guys.

Frame : S-works M5 21 inch
Fork : RS Revelation Air U-turn
Full XT


----------



## TexasKJ07 (May 23, 2008)

I feel like I may be one of the biggest boys here. 6'2" and 400+. I am looking to get a brodie omega, I really like the beefiness of the bike looks like it can take a beating. My wife and I are looking to start a family and I want to be around and able to play with my kids so I am on the weight loss band wagon now and plan to drop some weight. I know that bike riding will help. I will keep this updated...


----------



## wilheldp (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm 6'2" and 255 lbs (recently down from 315...like, in the last 6 months). I just bought my first mountain bike, a 2008 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc. It is currently stock, and the only upgrades I'm really considering at this point are some clipless pedals and maybe a new saddle (once I get some shorts and see if it's the saddle or just my lack of experience on a modern bike).


----------



## cctmobiledetail (Jun 4, 2008)

*Lost 15 lbs in 2 weeks*

Ive been riding the bike everyday and I've lost 15 lbs in two weeks. I also am only drinking protein powder, gatorade, water and eating oatmeal and vitamins. No more candy , icecream makes a huge difference ! I did end up swapping out the seat for a gel / spring wider seat ... my azz couldn't handle the "small black rock" the bike came with... maybe once I am more attune to riding , I can switch back...


----------



## djcornbread (May 31, 2008)

6 foot 9, 320 at season start. currently 289, but as hard as i try i can't do a damn thing about that height. 

cursed with buying only bikes that come in my size until the end of time,
dj cornbread


----------



## phred (Aug 25, 2007)

Ht 5-6
Wt 220lbs
Bikes - Spec 2006 S-Works Stumpy FSR; Spec 2008 Stumpy hardtail and Spec S-works 2002 FSRxc.


----------



## Adrian15 (Jun 3, 2008)

275ish 5'10"

just got this below. 

hope to get back to some trail riding.


----------



## Layman (Mar 28, 2008)

6'3" and about 250#

I lift weights and do amateur weightlifting competitions, so I don't want to lose too much weight. I could stand to drop about 20lbs of fat,though. Getting back into biking is my way to do that.

Bikes:
On-One Inbred
Mongoose Hardball


----------



## jfrabat (Jun 9, 2008)

*Nooby Clyde*

Well, I used to ride from about '92 to '96 when I was in college, and now I am getting back into riding.

I am 6'5", and just got a Giant Boulder SE (22" frame). Not many mountains around Miami (for those unfamiliar, the highest point in south Florida is the city dump!), but there are some technical trails around that I am hoping to hit when I get back in shape (I am guessing in a month or so!).

Felipe


----------



## drewdoeboy (Apr 29, 2008)

i am 285 and 6'1" and i ride a Gary fisher Big sur.


----------



## JZ122 (May 19, 2008)

Thought I'd chime in as well.
6'5", 225 (down from 280 by way of playing rugby and healthy eating). I ride a 2008 23" Specialized Rockhopper.


----------



## fhlh (Nov 3, 2007)

Might as well...
6' - 228lbs. (down from 237 since starting the MTB about 4 months ago)
2008 GF Paragon stock, but having a ChrisKing/Stan's Flows 29er wheelset being built as I type this.
Roadies..
2007 Cannondale Synapse 1
1985 Peugeot Marseille "...and it's green, too"


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

6'2"- 220, and hope to hit 205 by the end of fall. 
I ride a 21" 2007 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disk.


----------



## DieselAndDust (Aug 28, 2007)

My understanding is that Clydesdale is about 200+lbs, so at 192lbs, I guess I may not qualify any longer, but I was at 235lbs when I was riding my Ventana El Saltamontes.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

I cant say that I am a clydesdale, but I am 6' 7.5" - any 22" frame fits well:


----------



## leftieant (Jun 28, 2008)

Evening all

Aussie rider here. I weigh in at 105kg (230lbs) and 183cm (6'1")
Currently riding a 21 inch '07XTC2 with a few mods.
About to upgrade to 20.5 inch Rocky Mountain ESTX70 (as soon as I build it)

Ant


----------



## Harvdawg (Jul 6, 2008)

*Might be the biggest...*

Hi all. I've been lurking for about a month. 6'3" 425. Just bought my Specialized Hardrock Sport two days ago. I ride it to work, will be hitting some *easy*  trails soon. Looking to get in shape and get outside.

Nice to see a site for us big'uns!


----------



## Fiftyonefifty (Jul 7, 2008)

VERY nice, suprised and happy to come across this forum. Just got married, the wife and I decided to start for the fam soon. I honestly havent been on a bike in maybe 15 years. I'm 6'0 and 280-290. Can anyone advise me on where to begin looking for a bike to hold me? What size frame is good for my size? I want to ride on the road, but I like the looks of a mountain bike. Oh.. Kinda on a budget too... not looking to go over $300.00. Hope this isn't too much to ask for in a bike... Thanks!


----------



## greendream (Aug 7, 2006)

another ozi here:
188cm (6'2")
105 kg (231lbs)
kona explosif 20"


----------



## Deeohgee (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all, nice to see I'm not alone. I'm 5' 10"ish and I weight 335. I just got a Kona Hoss. Been on three rides, butt is sore but having fun. Hoping this will be the motivator to get some weight off. Yes I know it will take more than 3 rides.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

*Well Now...*

Just starting to ride outside, haven't had a bike for 6-7 years, and just purchased a 2007 Diamondback Response. I've been taking at least one spin class a week for the last few months, with a max of 3 classes a week. Goal is 240-250 and I think I may actually try the Pacific Coast Triathalon in September...we'll see. Great job to all those working on reaching their goals.

July 8, 2008 - 6'2" 315


----------



## MerryPrankster (May 20, 2008)

6'2 215

GT Avalanche 2.0


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

5'10" 205. 

1) Yeti 575
2) Surly Long Haul Trucker
3) KHS flite for my roadie days
4) Trek Fuel 70 (hanging in the garage since i got the glorious yeti)
5) Novara Transfer (seemed like a good idea at the time)
6) LowRider cruiser with double spokes....yeah baby!


----------



## Jutty (Jul 14, 2008)

6'3" around 200# (goal is 180)

riding a Specialized XC Comp


----------



## jsaunder (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm 6'3" 255 pounds. I ride a 2008 Diamondback Coil EX. The only thing i've changed is the seatpost b/c it was to short. I'm college student with other expensive hobbies like kayaking, hiking, and my Jeep.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just starting to ride outside, haven't had a bike for 6-7 years, and just purchased a 2007 Diamondback Response. I've been taking at least one spin class a week for the last few months, with a max of 3 classes a week. Goal is 240-250 and I think I may actually try the Pacific Coast Triathalon in September...we'll see. Great job to all those working on reaching their goals.
> 
> July 8, 2008 - 6'2" 315


Returned the DB to Sports Authority and picked up a 2007 Iron Horse Warrior from Performance, stepped up in price but much better components, happy so far.


----------



## SpecDS33 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm 6'0 and started at 258lbs down to 236 right now. Riding a 21" Specialized Hardrock Sport. Not the greatest bike but it definitely is getting me more active. When I hit my goal weight of 200 I hope to get something lighter with better components. 

Only planned upgrades for now are some Ergon grips and if that doesn't help with the hand numbness when I get an hour into my ride, maybe trying some different stems/risers/seat positions with the advice of my LBS.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

6ft, 200lbs. No can post pic. Only serious ride I have is an '01 Rocky Mountain Blizzard, converted to SS (yahoo!) and rigid, with Salsa Cromoto fork. It's my do everything bike, and _nothing _breaks on it. It's built with eye toward bombproofness, rather than weight wienieness (is that a word?). Surly hubs and stainless chainring, White Industries Eno freewheel, Brooks B17, steel Albatross bars, etc etc. No bling, just good stuff. My body just loves being on this bike.


----------



## ckyconan2003 (Jul 16, 2008)

6'3 200lbs and no bike yet.


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

I am 6 foot tall and weigh 240lbs. All time high of 302lbs. I have been riding mtb for 12 years.

Currently ride a 19 inch GF X-Caliber (29er). The bike is in the shop as we speak due to me cracking the frame at the top tube / seat tube junction. It will be outfitted with a Paragon frame on Friday.

Bike before that was a Trek VRX dual suspension bike. Broke that frame twice. My local bike shop is great and has walked me through all three warranties with ease.:thumbsup:


----------



## snailsongs (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm 230-40 depending on the scale and the day, and so far I am the champ of the weigh in, I think. I have ridden a Gary Fisher Piranha (a hardtail) since I picked it up in late April, when the winds were still wintry enough to make snotsickles out of your mustache, if you sport one. Just last week I came across a nearly new Fisher Hifi (a full suspension bike) on Craigslist for less than 1/2 the retail price...I didn't really need it, but I couldn't pass it up, so now I have two rides for the time being, but will be selling the Piranha I think....I am planning ot move to a climate that allows me to ride all year, because I am already dreading the inevitable october/november hang-up that will occur for me here in central WI.


----------



## old4x4 (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm 5-9 214lbs and I ride a Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX and an old GT Zaskar (frankenstein bike) set up for commuting


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm 24/m. 6' even and currently 241.7 pounds. 

I ride a 17" 2004 Hardrock Comp Disc, and I love it, although it creaks. It's basically stock, although I had to replace one of the crank arms, and I've added shorty bar ends, two bottle cages, a swing arm wrap, and a Sigma BC 506 for keeping track of ride data. I've also got new bars on it, but I can't remember what I had put on.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

I go 6'4" 213 

IronHorse 4.5 (July 2, 2007) 

Been hitting Turnbull twice a week. This bike is starting to show it's weak points....


----------



## plugger99 (Jun 24, 2008)

*5"11", 258 lbs.*

Was up to ~ 280 last fall due to stress (I ate to self medicate). Targeting 235 - 240 by end of year.

Rides:
- 2003 Specialized Steel Allez Comp Road Bike
- 2005 Specialized Stumpy FSR, currently converting from 100mm travel to 130 mm
- 2006 Zion 660 EBB Single Speed
- 2008 On-One Inbred, Geared

I like steel frames. I can not lie. They ride and handle well and have held up well to my mass and aggressive riding.


----------



## madcatmini (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got my bike Friday. I'm 21 5' 7" I was up to about 275lbs recently. I've managed to drop down to 253. I am beginning to ride to work and back. I want to get back into shape. Formerly I skated and was heavily sponsored as well as kayaking and running for several years. I picked up an '08 rockhopper comp disc for a kick booty price. I've changed my eating and living habits to a more healthy lifestyle. I expect that by this time next year I'll be back to about 180lbs which will be almost ripped.


----------



## JayDial (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive been riding for about a month now. Im 6'0, 205lbs. Im riding a built up late 90's Cdale F400 Frame. Riding is currently my main form of exercise. Ive probably lost 7-8 lbs in the last month.

J


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

tha1000 said:


> Long time Clydesdale, first time poster...
> 
> I am a fairly athletic 6'5" 250lbs.. I got out of biking in the late 90's and more into lifting and running sprints. I broke my foot a couple of years ago and it has lead to deginerative arthritis in my foot... so no more sprints, deadlifts and squats. Got back in to biking because it is impossible for me to get lean just walking and I figured it would be good leg exercise as well since I no longer can squat and dead lift. I'm still under 30 yrs old, I cannot imagine how broke down this body of mine will be by the time I get old.
> 
> I'm riding an '06 Gary Fisher Tassajara Disc. Stock for now!


Still here.. Still the same size.. Still dealing with foot issues that limit my lifting.... the only thing that has changed is that I am now on the back side of 30 and I swapped the Fisher for an '08 Redline d440... :thumbsup:


----------



## nightfire (Jan 12, 2004)

Been riding and racing since I was about 13. Seems now that I am a clydesdale tipping the scales at exactly 200lbs. Shame there are no events in the UK for bigger riders. Seems I will have to continue riding with the featherweights.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*well it has been two years since last post*



shade13 said:


> i am 6'5 260lb
> i ride about 110 miles on a weekly base
> my rides are
> stumpjumper expert 130
> ...


still 6'5 but 245 now and a new stable :thumbsup:


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

*6 feet 230 lbs*

i love to see so many of us... i ride with sick boys and i kinda felt a little alone after a while of only seeing stick boys on the trails.

06 HI warrior with rhynolite rims, a fork that says Bomber on it, and hayes 9 hydro's on 7" rotors for stopping all this here.

38 lbs of bike cause i have too... w00t


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

Great looking Titus there! _ (Sorry - I have to say it)_ You've got it made in the SHADE, don't ya?

I`ve been subscribed to this thread for a loooong time now, and just this moment realized I don`t think I`ve posted yet. So here goes.

I`m living in nw Alberta, Canada. Grew up to be 6`6`` 260. Currently 42 years old. Hoping for 41 next year.

Last winter I picked up a frame and this spring I built my first bike - an 05 Santa Cruz Heckler. Building up a bike was a wicked time....and I can not believe what a great ride this bike is!!!! It truly is amazing.

Love this forum! Keep the posts coming.

Cheers

eman


----------



## HogFan (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi all. I might as well make my first post an introduction to my fellow Clydes.

My name is Tommy and I am 5'11" and 253 lbs. When I decided to get back into mountain biking in order to lose some weight I was at 303 lbs. That was the first week in Feb of this year, My bike breaks the first rule of Clyde bike buying, Carbon Fiber, but I have been riding it for 7 years and it hasn't failed me yet. I plan to retire it to SS cruising the neighborhood duty as soon as I can afford to upgrade to something newer and stronger. Anywho, here she is:










Univega Carbolite M7.3 with a Surly 1X1 fork. The tires have been replaced with Specialized Adrenalines and the pedals have been replaced with PD-M540s since that pic was taken.


----------



## tri1cruser (Aug 10, 2008)

6'2" 210 
Racing at the Sea Otter Classic 2008
XC Clydsdale Sport


----------



## Palehorse67 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 6"3, about 315/320 lbs. I ride (carefully) a Rockhopper 29er disc comp.


----------



## thedudeabides (Jun 18, 2008)

6'6" 330 i ride a custom built TITUS RACER X TI. weighs in at about 27.5 lbs. but i am now looking for a more all mountain bike maybe a turner rfx, ellsworth rogue, SC bullit.......


----------



## Starkonian (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm 6'5" 219lbs. I bloomed to 240 when the baby was born 1.5 years ago, my wife and I stopped hiking ;( for obvious reasons. My main sport is windsurfing but decided to get back into single tracks with a lower end Moto 700DS. If I still have time and when my skills increase, I'll probably look to upgrade to a higher end Moto, maybe a Moto Fantom Team or Fantom Pro.


----------



## Bigjerm (Jun 17, 2008)

6'5" or 6'6", lost a little weight so I run about 260 lbs now.

Ride a Trek 4500 and its a good starter bike except the front fork cant quite hold my weight so I have to keep the front fork locked out even with the rebound maxed out.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 21, 2008)

6'1'' 359lbs

Ride a 1998 Trek Y11


----------



## evodon84 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am 6'3" 280 and just got an XL Mongoose Amasa Super and I am loving it. I heard a few creaks of protest though, haha.


----------



## Deuce Niner (Feb 20, 2008)

6'4" 260 lbs - ride an XL GF Paragon 29er


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Never realized before that I was a Clydesdale! 6'1" 215lbs. And this is my latest budget build and my last bike that wasnt exactly a budget build.


----------



## evobeaner (Aug 16, 2008)

6' 360 lbs.
2003 banshee scream built to the hilt.


----------



## Hadouken* (Nov 27, 2007)

6'3" 230lb. Just built up a new Cotic Soda Ti frame.


----------



## Verns22 (Jul 7, 2007)

5'10' @ 240 lbs. I wanted something built like a tank without a huge weight penalty. My 07 Marin Quad XC East Peak hasn't let me down yet!


----------



## iamkaioken (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I posted up a while back at the weight of 255ish. I've since made a lifestyle change and moved in with my girlfriend in San Diego and she has given me inspiration and a swift kick in the butt to get in shape. I've been down here just about 7 weeks and I've dropped almost 25lbs! I haven't been in the low 230s for almost 5 years. I can't wait to drop more. Keep truckin' guys, I know that I'm excited to get back into the sport and into shape.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi All,

First post although I've been lurking around the MTBR forums off and on.

I'm a super clydesdale. 6'2" and let's just say I'm up there with the big guys on the posts I've read so far. 

I did a lot of mt. biking back in the 90's. lived in Northern Virginia and was on my bike all the time. Started with a Giant Sedona but the frame was too big (21" frame but I have that gorilla build - long torso short inseam). After 400 miles or so I switched to a different bike. I had my eye on a fat chance yo eddie or a Kona but the bike shop tried to pull some last minute "upgrades".

At the time I worked part time at a bike shop and knew what I didn't want. So I went with a Schwinn Paramount PDG Series 90 (or was it a 70? the black/orange one). No, it wasn't a "true" Paramount but I loved that bike. I beat the heck out of it and I was a definite clydesdale back then. I rolled the mileage on at least one bike comp on that bike and the only problem I had was when I bet the ritchey seat post on a jump. Still have the bike but it's too uncomfortable for me now.  I'll get back on it though!

Then I got married, had a stressful job and fast forward almost twenty years later and now I'm in Florida.

Now superclyde, waaaay out of shape yet surprisingly active. I kayak, hike, wade saltwater flats, and I've just joined a gym. Also dusted off my bike and I'm getting back on it. Put on a set of conti town & countrys recently and it's like a new bike.

Oh, the current bike is Gary Fisher Capitola . Yes I went the comfortable city bike route to get in shape. Still work to do on getting in shape but I'm getting out there. I wanted something fairly cheap, decently durable, and comfortable. I figured the aluminum frame might be better for my current weight but I prefer steel bikes overall.

I'm also toying with getting a redline monocog 29er because they just sound like a lot of fun.

So that's it, sorry about the ramble. Just wanted to say hi!

PS - while I like my "newfangled" wishbone shifters I still do miss my friction/indexed thumb shifters.


----------



## lurge (Aug 2, 2008)

6' 9" 290 Lbs - Pure Norwegian viking


----------



## flattie (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi. I'm currently at 6'2" 245lbs down from 270lbs 3 months ago after a change in diet and beginning to bike. I have a 2004 Raleigh M20 which has a hardtail and a cheap suspension fork which is fine for the riding I do which is on road. I've yet to take it on any singletrack so my satisfaction with my present bike may change...


----------



## Nuggs (Aug 30, 2008)

Gday. This is my first post and thought this thread suited my geometry.

Used to race as a teen, back in the nineties, but then discovered beer, women, and cars. (yes, in that order).
Getting back into it now, trying to kick a pack a day smoking habit. 
If I keep off the smokes, would love to start racing again. (crosses fingers). 

Myself: 26yrs 195cm. 90kg. Yes thats metric - truly universal. 

My bike: 2002 Mongoose rockadile LE. XL frame. Have found it an excellent ride.
Takes a real pounding. Seat clamp tends to let the seat move sometimes. Although the RST forks have done me well, if I were going to race, they would be the first to go. Pretty worn out.


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

Keep riding: I am 6.2 tall and just a tick over 205 lbs...Ride 3-5 day a week off road, all year long....Stay off the beer, ride the bike and eat plenty of veggies and fruit....All us big guys need stay focused....


----------



## bigCgt (Aug 12, 2008)

6'4 285 pounds. 08 GT avalanche 3.0 stock except new truvativ crank, pedals, chain, cassette and vee rubber tires (more road friendly)


----------



## bchapacpt (Sep 3, 2008)

5'8" 215 (pretty solid), 08 Hardrock, looking for a good fork with lockout.
Commute 5 days a week, hit the trails when i have time
im an old bmx'er so i ride the hell out of that bike day in and out and thus far, its treated me pretty good


----------



## marshman1k (Aug 22, 2008)

*I'm back biking again!*

6' 4", 255 lbs. Been eating a litle too high off the hog. Time to lose "baby".

2007 Jamis Dakar XC, used on E-bay. New seat post, stem, bars..New Mavics. Just got it together this evening. Took a little ride donwn the street. R.H pedal seized up. (Another e-bay deal) Down to the workshop after dinner.

Want to lose a few lbs. Get back into shape.
I'm a large horse and proud of it!

Marshman1k


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

6' 9" 300lb Cornfead Idaho Boy

Riding Style: Freestyle/Downhill
Bike:
2006 21" Haro X7 (7" travel)
Marzocchi 888RC w/X-firm Springs
SDG I-Beam Seat and Seatpost
Hayes MAG calipers and levers 8" rotors
Manitou Metal R Coilover Rear Shock


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm 6' 4", 265 pounds. I have a Stumpjumper FSR29er and an old Cannondale hardtail with a Manitou EFC that I built about 15 years ago and I can't bring myself to part with.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

lurge said:


> 6' 9" 290 Lbs - Pure Norwegian viking


So you're the guy in the middle? #190?


----------



## p0n3y (Sep 17, 2008)

6ft - 317 on an 08 Giant rincon

im big, but i can move like a 200 pounder


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

p0n3y said:


> but i can move like a 200 pounder


schtooops...


----------



## NC Medic (Jun 15, 2008)

6'0" 320 at the time of this picture.

Working on 280 now.

Now for the bike porn.....










My bike the day I brought it home.


----------



## mellobud (Sep 15, 2008)

New here, You guys seem pretty great. I've just been hanging out reading posts and absorbing.

I'm 6'4" 260lbs

I commute during the week and try hardpack dirt trails on the weekend (albeit very slow for my GF to keep up). My Bike is a garage-find special but it's a great rider.

right now it's in commuter mode.

MTB circa 1991 (hello Biopace II)


----------



## DeVianTiCoN (Sep 12, 2008)

5'11
315lbs (mostly muscle and cheetos)

09 Giant Rincon (Street)


----------



## BEETROOT (Nov 28, 2005)

5'11 - 201 lbs

I ride a Specialized Epic and a Redline Monocog


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

*Bigpedaler comes in at...*

6'1", 230#, 49-1/2-y-o, and I ride 10+ miles per day at a HR of 140+ on my Dakar XLT 1.0, custom built from the frame up. Sorry, no bike pix, but here's my daughter and my old dog with me:


----------



## BikeShopBoy (Sep 22, 2008)

im 5'9 240 lbs, and 20 years old. im down to 240 from 300 last christmas. Ijust got my new ride hooked up.

gary fisher procaliber.


----------



## MrBanjo (Sep 13, 2007)

6'5", 282 (down from 354)

Specialized 29er Rockhopper Comp Disc.


----------



## hinybuder (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys... I'm 6'2" and 265. I've been a BMXer since I was a kid but just recently got into the mt bike scene. I must say, I've been missing out!! I love it WAY more than BMX and it's better on my knees than BMX. My current setup is a 17" Leader 526H with Manitou Axel comp 100mm forks(firm spring), Mavic 321 disc wheels, Avid BB-7s Truvativ Stylo Team cranks, XT derailleurs and shifters. I'm looking to upgrade the forks soon. Any suggestions?? Thanks!


----------



## mdwebneck (Sep 24, 2008)

*I lost nearly 30% of me last year*



hinybuder said:


> Hey guys... I'm 6'2" and 265.
> ...
> !


(6'1" barefoot),
I guess I'm not a Clydesdale anymore, but was for many years. Anyhow, I had to chuckle when I saw this thread, because an old joke of mine, was to start a male review to compete with the Chippendales, called the Clydesdales.

After topping out at 265# just before Christmas 2006, I began a weight loss journey that got me down to 188# by last Thanksgiving. I'm back up around 195# but am pushing to be south of 190 again by this Thanksgiving.
I have decided after a recent ride caused me some technical embarrassment, to look for a new or possibly used bike, to replace my ~22 yr old custom configuration of a DiamondBack Meanstreak. It has a few upgrades, but is still just an ancient HT with standard fork and friction shifters.

















I've seen good reviews of the Motobecane online, but am cautious since I had never heard of them before seeing them on Ebay. The price is right, somewhere just south of $500 and it has my main requirement, front shocks and disc brakes, but would rather have a namebrand I know and trust like TREK, KLEIN, or CANNONDALE.
Any body have RECENT experience with the 600HT?
*https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370087373232*
or the 700HT at just north of $500?
*https://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-ALUMINUM-MOUNTAIN-BIKE-ROCK-SHOX-SHIMANO-XT-27-SPD_W0QQitemZ370088623209QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item370088623209&_trkparms=72%3A1205|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1308&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14*

thanks
mdwebneck


----------



## heywood (Jul 1, 2006)

6'1", 260lbs

I was down from 270 to 240 when I did a Body for Life cycle, so I know it's possible for me to lose weight. I'm back up a bit now, so I'm trying to get more active. My wife and I just moved to SLC - one reason was easier access to outdoor activities and better weather (we both love snowboarding).

Right now, I'm riding a Monocog 29, no upgrades other than grips/pedals/saddle and I haven't had any problems other than a little creakiness. I certainly can't complain about the exercise I get when riding it, but since I haven't been on it in several months and I don't have my car or bike rack yet I'm really just riding to the trailheads at this point (all uphill). Hopefully I can get a few rides on actual trails before it starts snowing and I switch sports. I plan on doing winter bike training though, either with a spin bike or some sort of trainer.

I'm really considering getting a FS bike now, as even some of the "easy" trails out here have some pretty sketchy steep/rocky bits (moved from central NC, where I could ride the Monocog on a lot of trails), and I would also like to mix up the riding a bit with some lift-served action since it's so close here. In addition to the motivation this thread provides, going through the whole thing has certainly given me some good ideas about what kind of FS bike to consider.

Seems like some type of Stumpjumper or a Heckler are probably the most popular amongst the clyde crowd, wouldn't you say? Seems like good places to start for an XC-to-AM bike that will be strong enough for me.


----------



## $eeker (Sep 14, 2008)

*300lb*

I'm 300lb and beat the hell out of my Marin quad EX -- love it...


----------



## qbanito23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Afternoon fellow Clydes... I've been reading the thread and notice that other than riding, which is what I've been doing, no one has provided us "healthy" men with ideas on losing some of these unwanted burgers and fries. I'm 5' 10" 235lbs and trying like most of you to get into better shape.

Any suggestions or advise?

The ride... 07 heckler with Pike Race Sun Ringle Equalizer 29 wheels and Maxxis Advantage tires 2.4 front, 2.1 rear.


----------



## tha1000 (Aug 16, 2006)

qbanito23 said:


> Afternoon fellow Clydes... I've been reading the thread and notice that other than riding, which is what I've been doing, no one has provided us "healthy" men with ideas on losing some of these unwanted burgers and fries. I'm 5' 10" 235lbs and trying like most of you to get into better shape.
> 
> Any suggestions or advise?
> 
> The ride... 07 heckler with Pike Race Sun Ringle Equalizer 29 wheels and Maxxis Advantage tires 2.4 front, 2.1 rear.


Everybody is different, it takes some trial and error to figure out what works for you nutritionally. I'd suggest Body for Life by Bill Phillips as a place to start.


----------



## Von Zipper (May 5, 2005)

6' 2" 235 pounder here on a large Santa Cruz Nomad...the Fox DHX Air shock hates my fat ass! A Chameleon is hopefully in my future.


----------



## paul r nelson (Oct 6, 2008)

I am 6'6" and weigh 280 lbs. I ride a Kona Four Deluxe but am looking to build a Turner this winter. Want to buy a slightly used but well broken-in Kona?


----------



## fr8man (Oct 6, 2008)

*I'm gonna make you guys feel small...*

6'7" and 370 here. Riding a 23" Rockhopper 29er.


----------



## Superfry (Oct 8, 2008)

*Nice to see I have some company here...*

I'm 6'4", 270#.
I'm just getting back into riding after several years off - as you can see this is my first post. I broke my last bike and didn't replace it until a few months ago. In my best shape, @<10% body fat back in highschool, I still weighed 245# and rode almost daily. I remembered replacing seatposts and bottom brackets regularly, so I knew it was going to be the same deal. I decided to start out with a big beefy frame and just replace things as they broke.

Current setup is a 20" Norco Bigfoot frame(HT)/manitou minute fork. After the first ride, I bent both the saddle and seatpost, replaced with WTB power V race DH saddle (awesome beefy saddle, btw) and tompson seatpost. I just replaced the cranks/bb with a raceface DH set. Also upgraded to a 8" front rotor, which was heated to blue after the first long descent. I'm just waiting for the wheels to bend and head bearings to go at this point. Also been hearing a lot of creaking from the frame/seatpost area.


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

I stand 6.2 tall, hit the scales at 203 lbs and ride 3-5 days per week in Nor Cal, bike of choice is a 2008 IBIS Mojo XT...Love it!!! Keep on riding until the world turns over!!!


----------



## RNBilly (Oct 10, 2008)

6'5", 275#... riding a new Stumpjumper HT 29er, 21" frame. Haven't broken anything yet.


----------



## Glibbis (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and I weigh in at 300 pounds on the dot. I do work out 30-60 minute a day plus about 1/2 hour of weights.

I ride a Cannondale Cyclocross, but i have a problem with the tires flattening when i sit on the bike so I don't get to ride as much as I would like.


----------



## davir (Dec 28, 2007)

*clyde okie dude*

riding a fisher 29 hifi. I also race cydesdale class cross country. The fisher 29 hifi is the bomb im 230 lb. and ride rocky tough trails i love this bike its sooo smooth climbs like its got some one lighter riding it. :thumbs


----------



## hairysemi (Mar 2, 2007)

6'1", 245 lbs (down from 280 three months ago). I ride an '08 Stumpjumper FSR Expert. Great bike, but it exceeds my capabilities. I will never be as fast as the bike is.


----------



## TXST8tj (Oct 13, 2008)

6'5", 306lbs. i have a cheapo Roland mtb. that i got almost 9 years ago, in highschool. i haven't been on it in years. this is how it has been sitting since i can't recall when.










i finally took it down from the rack and dusted it off. i'm stopping by a shop today to pick up some new tubes so i can get back on it. i need to do a tune up so i can only blame any issues on my out-of-shape self.

i won't even think about upgrading to a better bike until i can make riding this one a priority/habit/routine. with better eating habits and excercise, i would like like to get back down to my fighting weight (college weight) of 230lbs. in my last year of highschool (2000) and earlier years of college, i really enjoyed riding. hopefully this is something i can get back into.

one thing i do recall when i used to ride it, is that i wished it had a sprung front suspension. i don't know that it would be worth it (or possible) to try to upgrade to a front shock. i got this one with a Chromoly frame to support my heavy self. i'm not sure if that is industry/body type standard anymore.

i think it is pretty cool to have a section on the forum for those of us on the large side.


----------



## bigdudecycling (Aug 16, 2007)

Do it, brother!!


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

6'4", 280.
I used to race when i was aorund 17-18, i was 225 then. met college and beer.

This is what im riding now. Bought this bike acutally yesterday so i could start riding again, lose some weight, and enjoy myself.

Bought this frame, and started building it up. The frame is a no name brand, but the parts are pretty decent.

Avid BB7 wheels, some free ride wheels, Origin 8 carbon bar, FSA stem and seat, LX components, with deore shifters, all 8 speed. Dart 2 shock, ordering either a Zoche or a SID in the next few weeks.

Going to strip the frame down to bare aluminum, think it looks better that way...


----------



## aubinfan (Oct 23, 2008)

6'2" - 315#

1993 Trek 800 Antelope


----------



## CoalesceKid (May 15, 2008)

5'10'' 250, I ride a Surly Karate Monkey thats on the site in multiple places....as well as a Cannondale Scalpel that isnt quite finished yet...its gonna be a fun as hell Full Sus single speed unit.


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

6'4 260lbs

I ride a hardrock sport.


----------



## scon74 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'am 6'1" 245 and ride a 08 stumpjumper fsr expert. I took 8 years off and just started riding again 2 months ago.


----------



## adrian884 (Oct 27, 2008)

*6'2" - 235lbs*

Been riding for about 1.5 years after quitting smoking _(tried quitting once before and gained 60lbs)._ Have a Giant Rincon Disc and love it. The brakes get a big workout on the downhills. Love riding the trails in western NC.


----------



## 5titusguy (Jan 14, 2008)

*6' 1" 285lbs*

Just missed my goal of 30 MTB rides in 30 days.... got 25 and that included a couple 2 a day sessions. I told the wife at the beginning I had to be OCD about it or I would fail for sure,,,,,, so when she would ask if I was ridding again I would smile and say "OCD Baby"

I have many bikes, that was part of the goal was to ride each bike at least once,,,, I did make that goal.... even the Titus riddler set up as a single speed..... how some of you ride SS I will never know, I need granny and need her love me back.

Just to list a couple MTBs
Superfly (first shot at SRAM and I like it)
Hi Fi Pro (XT has come along way,,, love the juicies)
Paragon (XTR)
titus FCR RACER X 26
titus Quasi Moto
95 S works (steel front end)


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

5'11, 240

here's the stable

Me









The Trek









The Trek and the Giant


----------



## longneck01 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Charlotte clydesdale*

6'2" 240 - down from 260 2 months ago. Get ~ 12 miles of dirt, hit the heavy bag 1.5 to 2 hrs and elliptical 1.5 hrs per week. Also hit the bowflex when I can.

Ride is '06 Kona Dawg Primo.


----------



## R0B_Z0MBIE (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm 6'-7" 235 pounds 53 years old have finally recovered from a Honda cr500 crash from 2 years ago where i was in the hospital for 3 day and off work for a month wheelchair bound I ride a specialized hardrock disk.


----------



## fringefan (Nov 3, 2007)

*wow you guys do make me fee small*

Been riding mtb bikes for 16 years and used to be a fit 6'4 180 and could like the wind blows. Long story short, I hit a growth spurt when I was 19 and jumped from 180 to 230 thanks to lifting and natural causes so racing was still fun but hard to compete against guys 60lbs lighter. Got married and lived in an area with no riding so I got fat and ballooned up to 310-320lbs and worked in a cubicle. Moved out to the Hills and ride every chance I get and watch my diet and I am down to 265lbs and will eventually get to my goal of 220-230.

Biggest thing is to get out of the house and if you have kids bring them along for a hike because it will get them into it so when they can ride they will. I try to do at least an hour of cardio 5 days a week and strength training with some yoga to work on flexibility. I ride a DB mission 2 and really like the ride but I have to air the fox shock to 300psi so I am leary of drops bigger than a couple feet. Talked to a fox rep and was told that this this design has a high leverage ratio so it is better suited for lighter riders. I can say that just because some of us are big it by no means we can't ride.


----------



## tc529 (Nov 3, 2008)

*How Big a Boy are Ya*

6'4"
280
Sold the road bike - I was tired of being the wind block for everyone
Strictly Trail - now I clear brush for everyone.
Specialized Rockhopper 29er with upgraded wheels.


----------



## rewa (Nov 7, 2008)

im 6'4 around 240 pnd and ride a giant faith 1. for dh and hittin up gaps, not a big fan of step downs, to heavy .. its built up pretty heavy and tough. 46pnd with 888s, havent weighed it with the totems yet. havnt had much trouble with breaking parts except for bending several set of bars.


----------



## bubbad3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm 5' 9" and weigh 240. Used to ride several years ago until a "superman" wreck over the handlebars got me. 

I started riding again after buying a Giant Yukon back in June, but it's time to upgrade to a serious bike already!


----------



## Toere (Nov 12, 2008)

*hurt bigboy*

Gravity does bad things to a 225# 6' 41yr old man trying to jump like he's still 20. Broke collar bone into three. Trying to heal. New owner of a metal plate and seven screws. So I'm building a Chumba xcl. to pass the time. I've got 4 months. Broke bone the day before Walter showed up for a demo at Boyscout.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm 5'8 and 220lbs at the moment. I'll probably shoot up to 230-235lbs during my winter bulk. I just started getting into biking, used to ride when I younger. I recently purchased a used motobecane 9357 fly. I've been making small upgrades here and their.


----------



## Codad 4 (Apr 17, 2007)

Update...

still 240-250 now on a carbon moto 2... be book says max weight on the frame is 300 with stuff sooo haha. life time frame replacement, hope Cannondale is ready for me.


----------



## TheBigYin (Sep 29, 2008)

6'3" and around 260 (down from nearer 300 when I built this up...)










then as I got a little lighter...


----------



## Code Rage (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I guess I no longer qualify as a clydesdale but..
I am 6'0" 29 years old and when I started I was 235 lbs. I am now holding steady at 180 lbs and very happy.

Im riding an upgraded Iron Horse Warrior 1.2 and love every minute of it.










The brewery in the background was probably a large contributor to my girth but now I can burn those extra calories .


----------



## snowhoss (Feb 18, 2007)

Height: 6-1
Weight: 205, was 230 when I started biking, but still find it hard to keep up with the little guys in the group, those sub 150lb guys.

Ride: 2008 Cannondale Rush 5Z

Here is a pic from my first trip to Diablo Freeride Park, and first time on a Dhill bike


----------



## big29er (Nov 19, 2008)

6'5"......235 lbs....
Niner EMD...converted to SS
GF hi fi delux 29'er...
Specialized Roubaix comp...roady...


----------



## anavrinIV (Nov 16, 2008)

6'3 245. I'm 19. when I started college at 17 I was up about 315, worked my way steadily down to 260 in 9 months. just got back into biking, and just starting the idea of mountain biking...should be hitting my first trail this weekend. I have a haro flightline two that I bought back in september and have already worked on putting through hell...if I really like the sport I will ride this bike until it breaks and get a new one, or until I an afford something more suited for me, then use this as a commuter bike (around campus). I plan on using my bike and everything at my disposal to get down to about 205.


----------



## Bo55Diesel (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bulldog on a Fish*

6' and 220-225. I ride a 2006 Gary Fisher Piranha that has been slicked for urban riding. I don't have any pics of me riding, but here is my rig:


----------



## No Endo (Nov 22, 2008)

*Hey all....*

What an awesome web site....My name is Dave and I live in Central Ca. My current weight is 340 lbs. 5' 10" tall. I do not have a bike yet..still researching that but I really like the Kona Hoss 2008-2009. It is very inspiring to read the success stories on here and I know how much hard work goes into loosing weight:thumbsup: I hope to be there someday...I KNOW I will be there someday....I can't wait to get my bike. Cheers to ya all! Keep up the good work...day by day!


----------



## eplanajr (Nov 7, 2008)

I am at 6'-1"
Currently 349lbs, a few months ago I was at over 400lbs....

My whip is a 2003 Kona Stinky


----------



## bigguy02 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi i am 213 cm's/84"/6'12"...anythign but 7'...i just dont like the way it sounds. and i float around the 310-320 mark, but hope to make it back into the 290's. i am new to the sport i ride a specialized hard rock comp. not sure on the year but i just bought it used and only hav had the chance to ride it a few times. And I love the fact that there is a TALL guy section on this site. any one know where to get clip-less shoes in the size 15-16 area?


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

6'3" and 235lbs right now. Actively shopping for a bike. Leaning towards a 29er from bikesdirect.com. I've got about $800 to spend on a bike.

I've been out of the MTB scene for about 6 years now. I used to ride a Trek Y frame bike that I built from the ground up. Sold it before I moved to Arizona then bought a Trek Fuel 90 loaded with XTR. Never got to ride in AZ so I ended up selling it. I just got stationed in Italy for the Air Force and have a severe urge to ride again. I'll be buying a bike within the next few weeks.

My goal is to get back under 210lbs. Marriage and a kid was an easy 25lbs to put on.


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm 6'6" 230 lbs, a couple years ago when I first started to ride, I weighed 290 lbs.
My ride is a 07 Diamondback Response, the frame is clyde proof, had to upgrade most of the the components however.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Doba said:


> 6'3" and 235lbs right now. Actively shopping for a bike. Leaning towards a 29er from bikesdirect.com. I've got about $800 to spend on a bike.
> 
> I've been out of the MTB scene for about 6 years now. I used to ride a Trek Y frame bike that I built from the ground up. Sold it before I moved to Arizona then bought a Trek Fuel 90 loaded with XTR. Never got to ride in AZ so I ended up selling it. I just got stationed in Italy for the Air Force and have a severe urge to ride again. I'll be buying a bike within the next few weeks.
> 
> My goal is to get back under 210lbs. Marriage and a kid was an easy 25lbs to put on.


I hear ya about the family life adding weight. Shame you never got to ride Az, especially on that rig. That's where I first started riding, back when I weighed 135 soaking wet. Now I'm 220 and in the middle of Iowa. You'll be kicking yourself forever if you miss the opportunity to ride europe while you're there. Enjoy bro. I was just looking into a MTB vacation out there a couple hours ago;

http://www.flowmtb.com/

Good stuff


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

I rode some in AZ, but it wasn't much fun. No trees, no grass, cactus, snakes and damned hot. I had so many flat tires too. I started riding in Korea. Tons of trails with tree cover and no big rocks. I could ride to the trails from where I was living. AZ I had to pack all my stuff in the car and drive for an hour.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Secret for good riding in Az is to head up to the higher elevations from April to October. Flagstaff, Showlow, Payson, even the North Rim has great riding during the summer. For the colder months, there's plenty of good riding around Scottsdale, Sedona, and Tuscon. The extra weight of Slime tubes isn't real noticeable, but it eliminates the goatheads ruining your ride. 

Good luck, and have fun bro.


----------



## momoe (Dec 7, 2008)

im 6'8" and go about 320lbs. down from 360. just got into riding and i have an old GT cycle rocks, no springs or shocks. all lower end shimano stuff. may upgrade as i get more into it.


----------



## MTBMichigan (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm 6'1" and about 280-285. I am riding a lot of xc at the moment. Well, actually, I am riding a trainer at the moment.

I currently ride:

Soul Cycles Dillinger 29er, rigid.
2005 Specialized Enduro Pro


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

5' 9" 225

Current ride is this...









Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 with custom tune from the Blackbox ninjas/Nick
Elixr R (185 front, 160 rear....ah but wait...are those secret ninja carbon levers?...MMMMMMMMMM)
Truvativ Holzfeller Team Riser
FSA Gap Stem/Post
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro Headset
WTB Devo Ti
Hammerschmidt w/ XO
XO Supershort-cage rear dérailleur (just clicked into QBP for my XO rear shifter LOL)
PG 990 Cassette
PC 991 Chain
Crank Bros candys
FSA Gravity Wheelset Light w/ Maxxis ADvantage 2.4's for the snowy season'


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh that's nice. How do you like the 'Scmidt? Does it shift flawless under a load like they claim?How is the chainline/tension?


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

Barkleyfan said:


> Oh that's nice. How do you like the 'Scmidt? Does it shift flawless under a load like they claim?How is the chainline/tension?


So far I dig it. That fact that it was free was nice LOL. yeah you can shift it anytime, very cool. for me it's been cool at the bottom of a big climb etc...no worrying about being in the wrong gear.

To be fair I was on a Single Speed and a 1x9 before so I'm not the best judge, but man, no lag/clanking etc when doing a front ring shift is half the reason I got rid of my front derailleur in the first place!


----------



## sanitaire (Jan 30, 2008)

6'2" 300 sumthin. ride a pugsley. 36 spoke phil wood tendem front and rear hub. fsa dh cranks
summer bike ibis alibi phil wood tandem hubs, 36 ryino lite dh rims. only thing bad is the free xt cranks i got.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

GOOD MORNING from WaggaWagga (new south wales Australia) , just joined I am 6' 8" tall and 257lb (115 kg) .I ride a khs solo one (aluminium frame) size large . I have done the getto tubless conversion on it (kenda nevigals) I use spd shimano pedals,handel bars are 28" wide DH bars and the seat post is a 400mm one(original to short by about 200mm).There are several other MTB's in the shed , with all of them being hand built by me I have a reynolds 753 master frame builders ticket. :thumbsup:


----------



## uk ton (Dec 1, 2007)

*how big*

hi mate
ton from england here.

you neighbours with peter sterling

fancy building me a frame and bringing it next time you come home.


----------



## arghvark (Feb 5, 2008)

6-4, 220ish, 45 yrs. Former racer, former bike mechanic, ''getting on in years". :cryin: 

Rides: 
2003 Stumpjumper Epic Pro, picked up cheep early 2005, virtually unridden (the nubs were still on the original tires and the OEM grease on the chain!) from a bike shop employee. Dumped the ridiculous Sid (actually a nice fork at the time but totally inappropriate for folks of our weight range) for an NOS Marzocchi, then recently replaced by a Reba SL. Put on some DTSwiss 240s/Mavic X717 wheels I built up and some Formula Oro's in 200/160. Woohoo! One finger in ALL conditions! 

Specialized Roubaix carbon currently with Ultegra SL, a pair of Very Very Light Velomax wheels and a pair of Ultegra/Open Pro wheels I built up for a song, and a few other shiny bits.

I'm not necessarily that enthusiastic about Specialized; I just happened to fall into a couple of Really Good Deals on good quality stuff.

My current folly is a road fixie/SS with a no-name steel SS frame with Phil hubs built into Open Pro's, an ancient Campy Super Record crank with an NOS Nuovo Record BB, 46T inner chainring, half of an old Campy 'cross chainguard instead of an outer chainring (sexy!), an Eno 16T freewheel, a 22T cog, NOS Campy Athena sidepulls (very sexy!) , XT 2-finger brake levers on a cut down 2" riser bar, and...get this... NOS Schwinn cruiser Chubby grips in green glitter. :thumbsup: When the weather is good this is my commuter, about 18 miles each way.

Argh


----------



## headphonedude (Jan 10, 2009)

Well.. I was 5'7" 275# area before i started riding everyday. now I'm 5'10" and hovering around 225#-250#(oddly more when i ride) I'm on a Redline link 1.1 that I've had going on two years now (with a TON of new partsin that time)





the way a bike is MEANT to look....


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

I am BV and I am a Clyde!!!!!!

6'5" and currently 230. Been lifting and riding so I do have some muscle, but need to get to 220. I have a Niner Jet9. It has some Race Face parts, XT components, Monkey Lite bar etc.

I started riding Sept 2007,so just over a year for me. Lots of good riding west of the Denver metro area.


----------



## Black Earth (Jan 16, 2006)

I am 6.2 and come in at 205 lbs. Ride an 09 IBIS Mojo and a 09 Marin Mt. Vision 5.8...I hot the trail 3-5 days per week and do lots of push ups\sit ups and stretching....Keep riding!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey guys, just checking back into this thread for an update! I posted back in here in 2006 at an estimated 230 lbs and was riding on an Ironhorse Yakuza Aniki and a Wildwest Silver Hardtail. Well 230lbs was an understatement and I was closer to the 255-260 range according to a scale early this summer, at a height of 5'9". Well I got to a point where I wanted to drop some pounds early this past summer because at that weight I hit a cycling road block and just didn't feel healthy. So I stopped eating like a pig and just kept up my cycling routine. So now 7.5 months later I'm down to 189 and still losing trying to get to my ultimate goal of 160-165. Let me tell you it feels great. Even if I manage to get out of the "Clyde" category I will always be one at heart  Currently I still have the Ironhorse but it has had just about every junky part it came with replaced and I may treat myself as a reward to a new bike over the winter since I have the Ironhorse built up to take my 260lb abuse and its getting a bit older now and the new bike bug is starting to bite. But I have long since gotten rid of the Old hardtail and replaced it with a steel Nashbar frame and built up a cheap but reliable SS that I ride several times a week.

Anywho here's where I was before the dieting started:








And here's a shot from a couple days ago:









Oh and so I keep my rides in the post
Here's the Ironhorse in its current state getting some action from early Summer:








And the SS in action a little later in the Summer/early Fall:


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool as hell Eric, stick with it brotha.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice work Eric!!!!


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

6'5", 170lbs. XL Specialized Stumpy FSR 29er(yes it realy is a 29er but it looks like a M 26er).


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

*2oo ah?*

O.k. here is me: age43;
5' 8" and 225lbs
I'm a week-end warrior that rides a Motobecane 400ds and she is holding up very well. 
I hit some good trails and the bike still performs good.
She has so far endure the wet season. Now she rides on the dry season. Sometimes I gain 5lbs other I loose 5lbs. I want to get down to 205 by this summer.


----------



## JdMoN (Jun 11, 2008)

6'5" 325lb. Ex football player looking to drop to about 240. I ride a trek 4500.


----------



## robbiecork (Feb 8, 2009)

6 ft 300lbs

Giant glory zero ,saint ,totems ,deemax ,raceface


----------



## robbiecork (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Bike Heritage (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey all,

5' 11" and at 255 lbs. riding a 2008 Trance 2


----------



## BikeMedic (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

bikemedic here.

Spent too long on the midnight shift on the ambulance. 

5'11" 268lbs
i ride a Trek 4300


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

5foot 10inchs
240lbs
2002 Enduro Pro









Back in the day (lol) when Snow Summit was still open.


----------



## kbporter (Dec 12, 2008)

*Long time listener, 1st time caller*

Afternoon fellas. 5'10", 225lbs riding a 2006 Cannondale 1FG


----------



## saclydesdale (Jun 4, 2006)

6' @ 235 lbs. Need to drop to 215, currenty niner emd with lefty 140 max sun equalizer 27 rims. Rebuilding wheels on cannondale prophet from current mavic to blunt 650B's.


----------



## BigStinky (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a noob here, and pull 240lbs, 5'11". I ride a stock 2005 Kona Stinky.


----------



## GTJohn (Feb 12, 2009)

6'2'' and yo-yoing between 210 and 240 depending on the season.
(Gotta bulk up fro winter so as not to starve right!?)
Currently riding an old Raleigh and a fixie road bike


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

6'2" and 261 today at the gym. Typically run around 240, would love to be a ripped 225.

I'm ready for some Spring riding.


----------



## ardy21 (Feb 25, 2009)

6' and 320. Just got a Trek 4300 to get my riding shoes back on. Also got a Felt road bike and my trusty old Saracen Kili Team that's getting stripped down and dressed up ready for the nice weather.


----------



## ACMEexp (Feb 20, 2009)

6'3" 210lbs Riding 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper HT Comp.


----------



## Yeti2424 (Feb 27, 2009)

6'6" 225#
I was about 255 this last August (2008).

I had not been riding since I was a kid. So with my more recent fitness uptick I picked up a stock Trek 4500 at my LBS in January which I have been riding to work and then some local trails on the weekends.


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)

6"6'. Cusstom IF Ti Deluxe


----------



## Cyclingdirt (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## zach.scofield (Feb 18, 2009)

5'9" and 240 lbs. Working on loosing it and hope to be back at 5'10" and 195-200#'s by the end of the summer. 

Riding a 22lbs KHS Alite 4000 Team HT custom bike built by me. No, It holds up just fine!

I'll edit with pics later.


----------



## pappapump63 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Ok my turn*

Its nice to have a place for the big boys 5'10' 265lbs retired powerlifter lol and i ride a titus loco-moto.


----------



## BirdieXXX (Mar 25, 2009)

*300lbs - What bike bike should I start with*

Hi Everyone,

I'm a rather large and tall fella, just under 300lbs 6'6" tall. And I'm looking for a good cheap bike to start me off. Would seem that tires are very important under my weight. I'm looking to ride off road but nothing too rough, but ideally I'd like a bike that can take the rough stuff.

Many Thanks in advance
Birdie

P.S. UK based if that makes a difference.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

BirdieXXX said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a rather large and tall fella, just under 300lbs 6'6" tall. And I'm looking for a good cheap bike to start me off. Would seem that tires are very important under my weight. I'm looking to ride off road but nothing too rough, but ideally I'd like a bike that can take the rough stuff.
> 
> ...


Not sure what the local UK market is like, but for strength/price, I dig the Fisher Mullet. It's built for Clydes.


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*thank's*



misteremanca said:


> Great looking Titus there! _ (Sorry - I have to say it)_ You've got it made in the SHADE, don't ya?
> 
> I`ve been subscribed to this thread for a loooong time now, and just this moment realized I don`t think I`ve posted yet. So here goes.
> 
> ...


i see you got a heckler . i have been hecklerd too :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just couldnt rip with the moto now i cant stop smiling


----------



## Diamondhead (Nov 2, 2007)

BirdieXXX said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm a rather large and tall fella, just under 300lbs 6'6" tall. And I'm looking for a good cheap bike to start me off. Would seem that tires are very important under my weight. I'm looking to ride off road but nothing too rough, but ideally I'd like a bike that can take the rough stuff.
> 
> ...


Might want to look into a Kona Hoss, it's a solid build for clydes, here's a link. http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Kona_Hoss_2009/5360039335/

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

6' 263 yesterday at the docs office after a bad year with leg issues. Was 290 3 years ago when I started riding got down to 240 before the leg issues started kicking in and exercise went downhill while weight went up. I have 4 bike a 08 Yeti 575, Mary Mary SS, A carbon Specialized Roubiax, and a steel SS roadie.

Just getting started.







[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From TMP[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From White mountains[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Lemmon[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## ARFF406 (May 9, 2009)

New to the forum, returning to MTB after a 15 year hiatus!

6'0" 300 lbs. looking to get down to 200.

Riding a Diamondback Topanga.

I'm currently riding to the gym, and around the neighborhood. Planning to get on some of the great trails available nearby here in Billings, MT.


----------



## PmbH (Sep 4, 2003)

Just getting back into riding after a five year hiatus.

6 foot, 250 lbs, I ride an Ellsworth Joker, large, from about 2002. Mavic F519 rims, 36 hole with 14g straight spokes laced 3x with brass nipples (gotta have strong wheels). Fox Vanilla coil spring fork and rear shock - I swear by coils for my weight. Otherwise the build is pretty average all-mountain except for a RaceFace freeride bottom bracket. 

I was probably 220ish in the pic. It was taken when I was riding a LOT and had lost weight.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm 6'2" and I just got an '08 Haro Escape Sport, very big and solid frame to handle my Clyde-ness. I should take some pictures


----------



## mlb6d9 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Monster*

6'-4", 245#

I am currently riding an '07 XXL Kona Coiler. I used to ride an XL IronHorse Warrior, but it was probably a little on the small side and the geometry always left me feeling a little off.

The Coiler weighs in @ 39# - a little heavy, but 3 lbs lighter than the old one and when you're a clydesdale, you can handle it!:thumbsup:


----------



## punkbrad (Jun 10, 2009)

6-2 215 to 218 on any given day depending how much beer is in the fridge and how much pizza cash i have.

ride a 20" Sunday Wave in the parks
ride a 26" Black Market 357 everywhere else
ride a 26" Jamis Durango Sport when its hilly or long haul.

nice forum!

At one time i tipped the scales at 300 lbs, still rode - lost over 100 lbs and leveled out around 215.

Ride on fellas!


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*6' 4" - 225#*

I know (or maybe it's a "senior moment" thingie) I did this before, long ago but here we go again.

I used to race at 209# and would, but the end of the season be right around 200 even, but 2 kids later and some long winters coupled with some very wet so-called summers have left me out-of-shape and 15-20 pounds over...

I just rebuilt my ride and am looking forward ot a dry weekend this next (I hope).

Here she is...

CA


----------



## Xterror73 (Feb 23, 2009)

5'10" Down to 268 from 299.

Stumpjumper Comp HT


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello everybody, im 27 and have been out of the saddle for 8-9 years now. Im 5' 10" 295 lbs and riding a 2010 Trek 4300 Disk. ive had it for 3 weeks now.


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey all. 

6'5" tall and 220lbs here.

Riding a 2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc. I rode a lot back in the days before suspension, took too many years off from cycling, picked up riding road bikes and now I'm back on the mountain bike. Why oh why did I stop? Well it's nice to be back


----------



## The Professor (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi,

6'1" and 234 lbs.

I ride a 2008 Gary Fisher X-Cal.


----------



## The Red (Mar 15, 2009)

I was 320lb when I got my '08 Haro Escape Sport in early May. I am now almost below 300lb.. very happy. It has been amazing.

Here are the pics of my new precious... she is dirty, like the best girls:


----------



## J_Reed (Jul 29, 2009)

6'4" 250 -- I'm working with a 2009 Gary Fisher Piranha(XL) Stock except for WTB pure V saddle and spd 520 pedals, need to get burlier rims on this thing! 

Also have a 1972 Raleigh Grand Prix with original cottered cranks, Brooks B-17 saddle, Mavic open pro rims laced to surly hubs. Converted to fixed gear! 52-17


----------



## Trunxx (Jul 29, 2009)

*Newbie*

6'4" 235 lbs, and damn glad to see that there are other people out there like me. I am new to Mountain Biking, but have been an avid Enduro motorcycle rider for years. I live in Houston TX where it is pretty flat, but there are some nice trails to ride in my area. What would you guys recommend I look at for a good all around first bike that I won't immediately outgrow its capabilities. I am pretty athletic and would rather buy something with a few more bells and whistles than I really need so that I don't instantly want to upgrade. I am looking at spending $2,000 or less initially (Is that enough or too much). I would appreciate any recommendations you guys might have.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## split.therapy (Apr 27, 2008)

Trunxx said:


> I am new to Mountain Biking, but have been an avid Enduro motorcycle rider for years. What would you guys recommend I look at for a good all around first bike that I won't immediately outgrow its capabilities.I am looking at spending $2,000 or less initially (Is that enough or too much). I would appreciate any recommendations you guys might have.


I think you might find that with your riding background your skill level might already be beyond the realm of a bike in the $2,000.00 range. Once of course you adapt to not having the throttle to get you through and over stuff.


----------



## MallardMauler (Aug 4, 2009)

2 days ago i bought an 09 Hardrock Sport Disc. 

i am 6' 1" and weigh in at 300.

hopefully that will begin to drop.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

6'4" ~235

08 stumpy HT 29er


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to MTBR Dysfunction!


----------



## dcronkhite (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm 6'4" and 290 lbs. I started riding again about 4 weeks ago after a 9 year layoff. I haven't really lost much weight yet (12 pounds), but I have noticed I'm down 2 belt loops and my clothes are starting to get pretty loose. Been trying to ride on road at least every other day, and in the dirt twice a week. 

Current rides:
MTB - 2000 Trek 6000 with Shimano XT 770 FD, Shimano Alivio FC-M410 cranks, HG-80 Cassette. I really need to update the wheels and RD soon.

Road - 2009 Specialized Allez Sport Compact

Most fun I've had in a long time was when I tore my MTB down to the frame for a full overhaul, re-lube, and tune. I went into it only with Zinn's book on MTB Maint. and a Spin Doctor Essentials tool kit. Bike is now in perfect tune after 9 years sitting in a corner.


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

6'2" and 200 lbs, down from 235, would like to see 180. Currently riding a 2005 Specialized Hardrock Pro. Looking to get a new FS bike in the Spring, I'm looking at the 2010 Trek Remedy 9.8


----------



## rtbs (Mar 31, 2009)

*What's up little'lins?*

I'm one of the bigger riders here @ 6'2" and currently 313 as of this morning. Currently riding a Felt Redemption 3 with pretty much stock components. I have had to get new tires and put the heaviest springs RS offers for the Domain forks inside it. So far after almost a year on it, the bike has only had flats and two wheel trues (both rear of course).


----------



## Polski (Aug 22, 2009)

New here, 6' 270 lbs. Bought a 2010 Gary Fisher Cobia (29er) a month ago, lost 15 lbs since (was 285). Looking to get a second wheelset with cassette and rotors so I can have my semislicks for commuting on stock setup and some ass-kicking tires on a badass setup. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok I will play…
I’m 29, 6’5” and 230#. I just started riding again in September after being on and off the bike for about 2 years. On September 1, 2009 I weighed 250# so it’s going good so far. My goal was to be down to 210 by my birthday in July but I am upping that number to January 1, 2010. I would like to be in the 195 region by my birthday and be really fit. It’s my goal to be in better shape on my 30th birthday than I was in my freshman year of college. 

As of now I am on a bone stock 08 epic.


----------



## Jared102000 (Oct 20, 2009)

6'3" 335lbs just started riding a couple months ago. I bought the 2010 trek 4300 w/o discs which i think was a mistake. Should have bought the disc brake model.


----------



## stonetone (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi folks!

Just getting into riding again after many years off the saddle.

Let's see, about me: 39 years, 6 feet, 275 pounds. I've lost 15 in the six weeks since I picked up an '09 Fisher Marlin, but I'm looking to get down to 220 for starters. Kinda concerned about maintaining that pace over the winter.

Pretty strong rider and I'm consistently getting out at least four times a week, but I have real issues with beer and food habits. I think, I fear, that I'm going to have to hop on several wagons at some point in the process.


----------



## BigMark (Oct 23, 2009)

As the Username implies...

6' 6'' 395lbs...

yes...3 9 5

46th birthday today...hoping to make 47

Picked up a 09 Rockhopper Comp Disc 29er (21") yesterday.

Just getting back in the saddle...and that saddle is KILLING me. Probably first upgrade will be a new saddle...recommendations?

Thanks,

BigMark


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

6'8 265lbs 2010 specialized p1 all mountian


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

BigMark said:


> As the Username implies...
> 
> 6' 6'' 395lbs...
> 
> ...


I just got back into cycling also. I'm 6'5" ~300lbs...

Lots of various aches and pains crept in from sore butt to chaffing to back aches and now poison oak grrr...

*The aches and pains get less pronounced with each ride. Stick with it!*:thumbsup:

Body glide for chaffing (running stores have it).

To avoid the poison oak... Don't fall off your bike into it.:madman:


----------



## bbell (Oct 24, 2009)

*Not so BigB anymore. But still a Clydes*

:thumbsup: Currently @ 225 - 230. When I 1st started riding I was 310. 
6'1". Final goal is 210 - 205 I"ll see when i get there. That makes me a lifer, no prob with that.:thumbsup:

2007 Spech Enduro
pretty much stock


----------



## adamant118 (Nov 9, 2008)

275 lbs.5'11'' 2010 stumpjumper elite


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5068055#post5068055


codename47 said:


> hello to everyone (and sorry for my English)
> I'd like to share my photos of SX Trail XL 2008 because I didn't find not a single one on Internet so maybe this will help to anyone who's wonder how it looks. My previous frame was also SX Trail but 2006 model size L, I've change them because I'm 6'5"(196cm) and XL fits me better (I hope so, in the moment I'm testing it):
> 2006 L
> 
> ...


now my 66 RC2X starting to loose air and I think to change it with the new Talas 36 FIT, but I don't know will it handle my weight (I'm 262lbs/119kg now) and how durable the air system is...
PP It appears that 6" PM of Marzocchi 66 2007 is equal to Fox PM so I'll not change adapter for Gustav M 190 of my front brake


----------



## norcosam (Sep 27, 2008)

I am 6ft 2 and weigh 230lbs i ride a nicolai helius fr and a specialized fsr xc.
Helius is now running a Cane creek double barrel and the hope pro2's with ti spokes and 823's and swampy tyres(you can see them in the picture)


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm 5'10" and currently weigh 242lbs
down from 260lbs 3 months ago
i haven't ridden bikes for about 10 years, just picked up this rockhopper off craigslist.
also started surfing again, that is how i've dropped the weight.
trying to get back down to 180-190

here is my 2002 RockHopper









so far so good, but i can tell the front shock doesn't like my weight.


----------



## T_Bone22581 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I'm probably about 6' 1" 280lbs now. I was 320 but lost a ton of weight learning brazilian ju jitsu. Got down to 260 in like 5 months. Injuries!?

Well I started riding my Trek 3900 I bought for a steal off of a bud. It didn't last long once I started hitting the trail a few times a week. I was fixing as much as I was riding.

So after the NEMBA fest demo day, I decided to buy a GT Force 1. I rode it for a couple of weeks before my season recently came to an untimely end (broken hand). I like it so far.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone I am 6'4" 305 and just started riding in Nov. 09 after not having been on a bike since like 1986. I have a 2007 Giant Yukon all stock except for the saddle and Garmin 305. I am from the East San Francisco Bay area..


----------



## OssoJones (Jan 24, 2010)

6'4" 298lbs 

I just started riding today. I've been using a stationary for about a year and I'm tired of not leaving the living room. 

I picked up a used GIANT Rincon SE, I think it's an '01. It did 11 miles today without much trouble other than the seat needing some adjustment, or maybe a replacement.


----------



## strauchfx (Jan 30, 2010)

6'2 195, trying to get down to 180. I ride a L Cannondale F500.


----------



## SuperTrooper (Nov 23, 2009)

6'3" 230lbs

I just finished building up my new ride. It's an '05 Jamis Dakar XLT 2.0, size 21". I love it so far. I used parts from my old hardtail along with some new stuff.


----------



## reckoner13 (Mar 1, 2010)

After a week of shopping I brought home my first mountain bike tonight. I think I got a good deal, it's a Novara Bonanza that was discounted by $200 down to $399 because it was last years model. I can't wait to start riding!


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

Mikecito said:


> 6'2"- 220, and hope to hit 205 by the end of fall.
> I ride a 21" 2007 Gary Fisher Wahoo Disk.


Well I did make it down to 205, but I gained it back during the winter :madman: 
Thanks to our early spring here in Bellingham WA, I'm getting more miles in early on my new ride:

2009 Specialized Comp Disk 29er.










I had fun with the Wahoo, but the 29er has been so much more fun to ride!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

*I resemble that remark*

Was 5' 10" 250 pounds waist 40" March 2007, down to 200 after HFH 500 waist 35", currently circa 210-5 Waist 36" which I think is more important than pounds, now 5' 10.5" tall but unlikley to get back to my max height of 6' 1/2" at 22.

Nearest trails are most of or over and hour roundtrip, so no 29er (yet).

Classic English Light tourer "The Duchess" (Reynolds 531 Double butted frame is 30 years old this month) some recent drivetrain upgrades, on HFH 500 last summer:

https://img694.imageshack.us/i/oldduchesss09hfh500.jpg/

Also 26" 1986 Schwinn rebuilt as a commuter/errand bike.

About 6000 miles last year.


----------



## h_daddy (Mar 7, 2010)

6'2" I've been as heavy as 338 (six years ago). Currently 240-250 lbs.

I had a 21.5" 2001 K2 Razorback SL. Very lightweight and quick bike but I broke the swingarm (which was replaced under warranty) then I snapped the frame right in half (two months after warranty expired. I did this while wieghing in at 245 but a few years packing my 300+ pounds around may have worn out the Easton Elite tubing (not made for big boys). I also wore out the racing rims on this bike. I replaced that frame with a Kona STUFF (all-mountain hard-tail/Dirt Jumper). Went with a Size Large this time because the XL's stretch me out too much. I laced the XTR hubs up to some Rhynolite XL's and it's been a fun bike.
Bought a 06 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert a month ago. So far it's been a triumphant return to full suspension.

PS- any other taller guys stick with 19" frames? I have a long torso and arms (6'8" wingspan) but I still felt like XL trail bikes (besides my Stumpy, I tried the Trance, Dawgma, and Rize) put me in a weight-forward race posture. I prefer a more nuetral stance.


----------



## California L33 (Jul 30, 2005)

h_daddy said:


> 6'2"...
> 
> PS- any other taller guys stick with 19" frames?


I'm 6'0" and use a 19". At 6'2" I'd guess you could go either way, and should probably test any ride you're thinking of.


----------



## t.kyosev (Oct 1, 2009)

I am 6'6" and weight 243 pounds. I am riding 22" hardtail Drag Ontario with few upgrades.


----------



## mrjuggernaut (Mar 31, 2010)

*Me- 6' 265lbs*

I split saddle time between:
Marathon 29
Ibis Mojo

I am on my way to 220, my ideal weight. I love the 29" wheels and the 2x10. The Mojo allows me to go on extended rides in the most comfort. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4matic05 (Mar 13, 2010)

I am 6'5" and 248 lbs. Getting back to MTB after 2 year hiatus. Just got myself a brand new Rockhopper 29er - already took it to couple of rides on local singletrack. 
My road bike is Cyclocross Giant TCX.


----------



## bigket (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm 6'5" and currently tip the scales at 315, down from 365. I just started riding again. Still have my old "college bike". 95, Gary Fisher (20.5") Aquila. All stock except tires.


----------



## gusstav (Apr 20, 2010)

Howdy folks.

6ft3, 315 lbs of clyde here.

In the process of buying a 2010 Hardrock sport which i will hopefully have by the start of next week.

Used to do a fair bit of riding in my early 20's but a kne injury and lethargy have meant I havent touched a bike since.


----------



## Schultzy1982 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm weighing in at about 300 and stand about 6'2". Hoping to get down to around 260 by the end of June. Hopefully the Raleigh Talus that I ordered today will help me out!


----------



## vics (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all; 
New to the forums here but not new to bicycling.

Been @ 10% BF, 222 lbs and 6' 4".
Here's the ride:


----------



## New Light (May 4, 2010)

6' 5" 230lbs, '10 Rockhopper 29er


----------



## kasteman (May 14, 2010)

6'5", 265lbs. 

'04 Giant XTC 3, upgrading parts as the wallet allows...


----------



## H3NDRIX951 (Jun 15, 2010)

6'4" 295 New to the forum and pretty new to mountain biking.

i have a haro v4 frame with deore components


----------



## dogdad63 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all, 6'1, #237.

My 1994 Project Stumpy.


----------



## copper (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm 5' 11'' 260lbs. Just getting back into riding after not doing it for 13yrs. The new bike is a '08 Gary Fisher Tassajara got it new in the fall of '08 rode it a couple times since I got. But decided I needed to change that this year. Went for a trail ride last week it was the first one in LONG time. Forgot how fun it was. Now I just need to get back in shape so it dont kill me.


----------



## flashmatrix (Mar 18, 2010)

Im 5"9 @ 275 lbs. I stopped biking 10 years ago and started up again to get back in shape. I have lots to lose,LOL. Heres one of my bikes.

My Ebay built,single speed GT Chucker.


----------



## daveseal (Jul 4, 2010)

Dave here...220 lbs or so, 5'10", and hoping to get down to at most 200 lbs by end of summer. We'll see. The two laps I did today at Whiting helped.

I have a Gary Fisher 29er hardtail (no problems, though not a big fan of the geometry) and just purchased, am waiting on the build for an Ibis Mojo SL. I am also likely to enter a short triathlon as a clyde to give me even more motivation to lose weight/ get in better shape. 

Hey, I was 240 a year ago!


----------



## markka (Jul 5, 2010)

Let's see 42yrs old 6' 280lbs. I just started riding again after many years of sitting idle. My goal is to get to 205lbs. Here's a pic of my bike.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

How big: 5' 11" was 250 lbs now <205, goal: 185-190.

Cycling for more than 50 years, the first 'good' bike in 1972 was a Raliegh Supercourse.

Why is a roadie on here? I like the ambiance and tolerance better as I am not a typical "Lance-wanna-be' roadie. I have a commuter/errand bike also on an old road frame. And an MTB is in my future. You guys are a bad (good?) influence!

This bike replaced my first good bike in 1981 when I embeded it in the side of a '76 Chrysler Newport. It was ridden pretty stripped and a hair unsr 20 pounds until the last decade. In it's more recent aristocratic 'Oh so British' incarnation, she has become 'The Duchess'. The frame is a Mercian sport/light touring and is 30 years old, hand built for someone of my measurements, but it was NOS when I walked into Champaign Cycles needing a new bike. The frame is Reynolds 531 double butted that was soldered using a lower temperature heat soaking for maximum strength to avoid 531's infamous strength loss from excess heat. Italian style lugs with white lining, flamboyant gold paint with a pewter gray field on the seat post. Only the SR Laprade seat post, the Suntour Cyclone DT shifters,and the Universal side pull brakes remain from the 1981 build. Originally 2 x 5, it is now 3 x 10 (48-36-26 x 13-29), with Velocity Deep Vees on Campy Chorus hubs.







First shots with the 3.3 Mpl cell phone uploaded at 1024/768. Looking good and the flowers didn't hurt.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey:

6'1" and 287 this morning. Just picked up a 2010 Gary Fisher X-Caliber for my every day bike. 

Used to ride a ton in college and grad school (even worked in a shop for a while). But that was over 10 years ago and the desk job has taken its toll. Time to get back into it. Other rides: Mantis Pro-Floater (some of you might remember those) and a Ventana full suspension tandem. I plan to add a road bike soon too.

Glad I found these forums. Lots of good reading.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*6'1" 330lbs*

I ride a Kona Hoss....down from 345lbs in the last 3 months..


----------



## keithlm (Jul 26, 2010)

<CRY>

I didn't know they had nasty nicknames for me. I'm a Clydesdale,eh? Awful mean people. (Regardless of how accurately descriptive the term might be.)

Anyway.... My Clydesdale measures 5'9"@263Lbs.

I have a 1992 GT Timberline (Steel, rigid fork, v-brakes) I pulled out a month ago and took up to Keystone (Ski resort). I realized I needed to do some serious working out after doing the ski resorts trail only 3 times in one day. So I used that GT for a week averaging 15 miles per day.

Then last sunday I went to the bike store to buy new shorts. By completely weird accident I bought a Scott Aspect 45 at the same time. I put 100 miles on the new bike last week. (I got a cat's eye that day also.)


----------



## jgboys1 (May 26, 2007)

6'-3", 235lbs. I ride a 2002 Trek 6500.
I ordered a 2011 GF Cobia, in June. 
Looking forward to joining the 29er world.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

6'5" 350ish here i have a '10 specialized hardrock sport disc 29er


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

im 5'10, 240 lbs


----------



## Tank99 (Apr 27, 2009)

6', 245 lbs.

2010 Specialized Rockhopper 29er Expert


----------



## Liamsdad (Sep 1, 2010)

6'1" (roughly) 265 lbs (down from 280ish)

Currently riding a 2010 Rockhopper SL Pro... Riding on average 25 miles a day of XC single track 5-6 days a week or more. I shoot for 7 to 9 ride days with one day off. Working so far.


----------



## JeffcoHo (Sep 2, 2010)

6'3" 255#'s Rocky Mountain Slayer XC 70 and a Cannondale F4

Good to see some biggin's that ride.


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

JeffcoHo said:


> 6'3" 255#'s Rocky Mountain Slayer XC 70 and a Cannondale F4
> 
> Good to see some biggin's that ride.


it sure is, i just wish my bike was half as good as the rest of you guys lol
but I cant afford a nice bike


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

5' 10 Was 315 now 300 12 year old Fuji solid mt bike. Saving for a Cannondale Bad boy one day..


----------



## ResurrectedNOOB (Sep 9, 2010)

6'2 230 lbs and shrinking :thumbsup: 

I ride a 98 Schwinn Mesa that I just dusted off from my parent's house from when I was in high school pre-car. Can't believe I gave this up for 12 years. Haven't been excited about something as I am about riding in years. Winston Salem, NC, anyone need a riding buddy let me know.


----------



## Texas_noob (Sep 14, 2010)

6'4", 258 (as of this morning).

Last night I bought a 2001 Trek 4500, 24" frame.
Needs new tires, and I need to clean up the screws (little rust there).

I've gone from a high of 360 last Christmas, to 258 this morning. 
Looking forward to parking my car, and using my new bike for daily commutes, and weekend trails.

Awesome site, glad to have found it. Thanks!


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

6'2" 375ish lbs

The bike that I ride is a brand new 2009 GT Peace 9r Multi on Kenda Karma 2.2's.

I am the epitome of "Uberclydesdale" and my plan is to become just a "Clydesdale".

Looking forward to the day when I can turn that flabby 3 into a solid 2.


----------



## hnetsrik (Aug 15, 2008)

*Clyde*

6' 2" 245lbs Custom steel hardtail built by Carl Strong of Bozeman, Montana


----------



## Volvoman62 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm 6'3" and 290 pounds. 

I am currently riding a really heavy cheap SS cruiser with coaster brake. My current build I am almost finished with is an 
1999 Intense Uzzi DH
Marazochi dropoff fork
Sun Single Track Rims 36h 14 gauge spokes
Nuvinci N360 infinitely variable hub

Over all the bike won't be light but its only at 33 pounds missing the tires, cranks and chain so it will still probably weigh less than my cruiser.


----------



## kennadi (Sep 29, 2009)

I,m 6ft 5 and weigh 245lbs, I've been riding for years now and over the years have ridden various bikes including Dawes Cougar, Kona Hahanna, Cannondale m900,Giant CRS, but my two bikes now are a 2008 Cannondale F6 and a custom buildOn-One inbred.


----------



## Jllaclair (Sep 14, 2003)

*weigh in*

I'm 5'8" 235Pds. I bike to work regularly, mountain bike 2 times a week at least 12 - 16 miles. I have a carbon Hi-Fi gary fisher 26", Phil wood SS, Bianchi (in the works for a 1x9), Surly cross-check 1x9 (commuter), lemond road bike, '77 raleigh 10 speed converted to a SS for a bar hoping bike. I also have a Cake 2dlx (going to sell frameset) and the Bianchi to get the Ibis Tranny. 
I love to ride as much as I can.


----------



## fattchris (Oct 21, 2010)

6'2", 325 down from ~400. I ride a Raleigh M80 from '97, but am looking to upgrade... sometime.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

1996cc said:


> 6'3" 275 here. Just got my 2008 Santa Cruz Heckler XL in the X9 AM build. Upgraded to DHX 5 coil & 32 Vanilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have an up-to-date pic, but I'm still on the Heckler and happy to report that I'm 243 lbs now and just ordered a lighter rear spring


----------



## crashtestdummy28001 (Oct 25, 2010)

32yrs old, 6'1", 280lb (down from 325). 

Broke a $200 dept store bike the first day I hit the trails, bought a used Marin Mt Vision Pro and other than a soft front fork no complaints so far. The big fat gel seat my riding buddies call "the sofa" helps a TON!!!!


----------



## sharkwagon (Oct 13, 2010)

6'2", 245 lbs
I have a 21" hardtail 1995 diamondback dbr vertex that has been upgraded over the years and is being retrofitted with disc brakes.


----------



## crashtestdummy28001 (Oct 25, 2010)

crashtestdummy28001 said:


> 32yrs old, 6'1", 280lb (down from 325).
> 
> Broke a $200 dept store bike the first day I hit the trails, bought a used Marin Mt Vision Pro and other than a soft front fork no complaints so far. The big fat gel seat my riding buddies call "the sofa" helps a TON!!!!


Picture of the ride


----------



## Porschescum (Oct 29, 2010)

First post here in this forum.
First MTB purchased yesterday: 1997 Proflex 757
43 years young, 6'-0, 381 lbs. And believe it or not, I am happy as a clam to say that weight.
In June I weighed my all time high of 434 lbs, high blood pressure and blood sugars in the diabetic range. BP is normal, Blood sugars are normal now, and have lost over 50 lbs. My ultimate goal is the 225 range. 2 years and 200 lbs.

Time to start pedaling.

Edit to show you what I bought:


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

Porschescum said:


> First post here in this forum.
> First MTB purchased yesterday: 1997 Proflex 757
> 43 years young, 6'-0, 381 lbs. And believe it or not, I am happy as a clam to say that weight.
> In June I weighed my all time high of 434 lbs, high blood pressure and blood sugars in the diabetic range. BP is normal, Blood sugars are normal now, and have lost over 50 lbs. My ultimate goal is the 225 range. 2 years and 200 lbs.
> ...


welcome and congrats on your getting in shape so far! it can be a long road but very rewarding as you're already experiencing! be sure to use this forum- especially clydes to post your progress and get tips/advice/motivation from others. it's a wonderful!

enjoy!
ez


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

6ft 2in, 286lbs. Down from 365 in April of this year. Here is my Pivot Mach 429.


----------



## daxman7 (Oct 31, 2010)

27 Years Old
Been Riding for 2 months
Weight 311lbs down from 325lbs

Bike is Giant Revel 2

Upgrades
Clarks S2 Hydraulic Brakes
Wheels Mavic Crossride Disc Mountain Bike Wheels
Shimano Deore Cassette 9 Speed
Sram X.7 9-Speed Trigger


----------



## RENEGADEZX (Oct 17, 2010)

*wow nice to know!*

Do u ever just feel like you're the only one?

Nice to know there are big guys riding too! and loosing weight ye ha and good luck.
I'm 49 I'm so out of shape its not funny. I'm 6'1" right now I'm 280 I was 319 last Feb, I hit a high of 367 a few years ago and I have seen 272 a few weeks ago. I'm getting back on track to loose more I guess if i had to have a goal it would under 200. obtainable yes it is but I won't set my sights on it now. my goal is to just keep loosing and I do it at 20# goals.

I've been riding since about july of this year. I bought a walmart mongoose and took it back in about 3 weeks (can we say Junk) I then went and test drove 700c comfort bikes and picked up a 2010 Diamondback Edgewood LX what a difference. I just recently bought a 2010 Diamondback overdrive 29er for the trails and its awesome too.

This is me, sitting down at lake mead in March 2009, and this me now taken during our anniversary in Colorado sept 2010, we were on the Glenwood Springs Bike path 16+ miles















and these are my bikes















I think this site is awesome I hope that I can contribute as much as I take from it
'nuff said


----------



## jimbonerz28 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am new here and to riding. got into bikes because of a heart problem and needed exercise. I like riding and plan to continue for years.

I am 42 and 6'1", weight 266lbs as of yesterday.

I was 302lbs before I had a small blockage, mild heart attack, angiogram, and now diabetes. That was august 30th this year. I weighted 281lbs the day I left hospital september 1st. 

Bought my first and current bike september 18th and have been riding as much as possible since.

I picked up a 2005 Raleigh M80 22" frame mountain bike off the craigslist for $200. It has weirwolf tires, hayes disc brakes, shimano deora lx components, manitou 100mm fork, race face bars, oury grips, and wellgo platform pedals. Picked up some specialized carbon road shoes for $40 and some wellgo look style pedals for $20, been using those for urban riding, parking garages, and street riding. 

I plan on upgrading my bike since I decided I like to ride, working on a trade for a 19" frame 2010 specialized hardrock sport disc 29er my buddies has. Hopefully get this trade done within the next month, just gotta stay off my bike one weekend and put in a couple long days working. 

This site has some good info and looking forward to participating more.

By the way, admins, one of your members here turned me on to your sight, he goes by the name Kingsnake on here.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

6'3" 288

im 23 and just discovered this amazing sport and i cant get enough...i got my 1st bike the 1st week of september and there hasnt been a week that i wasnt on the trail at least 3x. i try for 4-5 depending on weather. that 288 was in sep. i havent checked my wieght since (no scale) so hopefully its a little lower now. i hope to get a road bike soon so i can ride more

no pics of me but heres my ride....its a 2011 hockhopper the pic was taken the 1st week i got it but it has since been converted to a 1x9 and some comp. upgraded


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

sorry pic didnt work not sure how to do it i guess


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

thestig_wj said:


> sorry pic didnt work not sure how to do it i guess


You need to load your picture on a host website, then insert the image tag in here.


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks


----------



## jpmikey (Nov 9, 2010)

*Thank goodness Im not alone*

Hey guys Mike here 6'2" was 235 and smoking when started 3 mos ago. Now 220 and smoke free for 3weeks. Started with a CL Gary Fisher HOO KOO E KOO ridged and tow paths. Had a 2003 Cannondale Jekyel that was beat and too small for me, now I got a brand new Jamis 650b that I absolutely love to death! I am also doing some harder trails here in the Lehigh Valley area. Will always be a clyde, wife dosen't want a toothpick for a hubby. Will post some pics as soon as I can. Its nice to know theres more of me out there


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*it has been a long year ...*

broke my heckler probably around the first jump  
now i ride a nomad. now i am still 6' but now 231.5lb was 245lb


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

24 yrs old, 6'5 and 183lbs on a bad day. this guy is a 21".


----------



## blanchardhawk (Dec 7, 2010)

6' 1" and 225. Goal is 195 lbs. Ride a Trek Fuel EX8 and a Specialized Roubaix on the road.


----------



## JonDot (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey all, new guy here.44 yrs old, 6' tall, 245#, down from 290# last January. I live in the Kansas City Metro area. Been riding since July of this year. I currently ride a Specialized Hardrock Sport. Promised myself that when I hit 200# I'm going to reward myself with an upgrade to whatever bike I want, no matter what the price. My Hardrock is getting the job done at the moment, but I have had to have several things repaired/replaced since I bought it. The bike mechanic told me I was out riding my bike due to the trail type and mileage I was putting on it. I put over 700 miles on it in since I bought it in September.


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

I'm 6'4" usually around the 230lb range and this is one of my many bikes. I primarily ride the SS offroad.


----------



## bsimons (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm 265 (was 315) and 6'3". I ride an 07, 08, 09, 10 Stumpjumper 29er Expert FSR. It started out as a new 07 and the only thing that has still survived is the shifters and brakes. The current frame is a 2010.


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm 30 y/o 6' 7" 340 lbs and as of tommarow I will ride a 23" 2010 hardrock disc 29er in flat black. I'm looking to get down around 290ish...I have a huge frame and cant see getting any lower than that. I'm from central/ nor Cal and cant wait to dish out some Clydesdale size pwnage on the trails and in turn receive pwnage from said trails.

Jay

Btw...will post pics tomorrow


----------



## bigthom (Dec 14, 2010)

6'8", 260 lbs...

Niner EMD geared and a Haro Mary SS

Kona Stinky Dee-Lux


----------



## Bob-omb (Dec 28, 2010)

6'10" 360

I don't have a bike as of yet but I'm in the market for sure. I've got a line on a customized Banshee Chaparral that a friend of mine built buts its only a 21 in bike so im going to have to try it out first. Hopefully I'll be trail riding before the new year.


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

Bob-omb said:


> 6'10" 360
> 
> I don't have a bike as of yet but I'm in the market for sure. I've got a line on a customized Banshee Chaparral that a friend of mine built buts its only a 21 in bike so im going to have to try it out first. Hopefully I'll be trail riding before the new year.


From one giant newb to another....welcome!

I'm 6' 7" 345-ish and just picked up a 2011 specialized hardrock sport disc 29er with a 23" frame, it is a humongous bike and I can definitely see it still working out if I were 3" taller.

I rode a 21" bike and still felt cramped so I would imagine you would have trouble with that size. Best of luck with your search, you won't regret putting in the effort to find the right bike, I feel like a little kid again on mine.


----------



## bigthom (Dec 14, 2010)

I have to agree, your best bet is gonna be the Specialized 29er in a 23". That frame is great, nice and stout. I think they do the rockhopper and hardrock in that size. I highly recommend a QR-20mm type fork too. It makes a big difference in how the bike feels. As far as upgrades, ride it, break it, upgrade. Being a Clydesdale is pricy, being an Irish Cart Horse is worse.


----------



## Bob-omb (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and the replies guys. One of my coworkers is an avid rider and keeps telling me to stay away from aluminum framed bikes and stick to steel. Does this really matter? Also is a 29'er a must for a clyde or could I rock on a 26 hardrock just as well?


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

10-4 on bieng an irish cart horse...nooo thank you lol, sweet pics btw bigthom!

Steel isn't a mando for us big guys, stout aluminum frames like the hardrock and rockhopper have are proven winners for us. 

I rode a few 26ers then the 9er, the difference was night and day. I'm sure you could rock the 26er but I personally highly recommend the 9er for comforts sake.


----------



## bigthom (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, steel is stronger, but I think you will find it very flexy. You are going to have to ride with finesse on any bike. I have been riding aluminum and steel frames for years...As to the 29er, I cannot recommended it enough. You can debate the appropriateness of 29ers for smaller riders, but for clydesdales, you cannot dispute the benefits in fit and ride quality. It changed mountain biking for me, for the better.


----------



## big Jay (Dec 21, 2010)

bigthom said:


> Well, steel is stronger, but I think you will find it very flexy. You are going to have to ride with finesse on any bike. I have been riding aluminum and steel frames for years...As to the 29er, I cannot recommended it enough. You can debate the appropriateness of 29ers for smaller riders, but for clydesdales, you cannot dispute the benefits in fit and ride quality. It changed mountain biking for me, for the better.


there ya have it, 29er + Clydesdale= match made in heaven

I think the flexy aspect of the steel is what I didn't like but couldnt pinpoint. I second the finesse requirement, riding haphazardly with as much weight as were carrying could do damage to pretty much any bike. Having a few rides on my new steed now I can safely bet on the components that will break first if I'm not careful.


----------



## knoxuni (Jan 3, 2011)

i am 6'3 220lbs and i ride a trek ex8 and mountain unicycling.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

Some GREAT action shots guys!


----------



## lancelot (May 24, 2006)

This is my recently built Fatback snow bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 235lbs. I ride a single speed with a 22" frame.


----------



## Mustang6147 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am 5'10" 245lbs. 36"waist. I ride my old bike. 1997 GT Timberline. I had a newer Avalanche, but I sold it and kept the old chromoly frame tank.


----------



## joey daigneault (Dec 27, 2010)

Whats up guys im 6'2 and weigh 265. I ride a Salsa El Mariachi 29er, I'm running Hope hubs lased up to Bontrager Duster hoops, Xtr 1-8 and a Marzocchi Minute fork.


----------



## spacemunky (Jul 16, 2006)

6'6" 214lbs and I ride a XXL Stumjumper FSR Comp (2010). Fits like a glove. 

All stock except a bg avatar saddle (155mm) and some ergon grips (GP1-L). I should have upgraded the grips a long time ago, made a huge difference in comfort for me.


----------



## bbell (Oct 24, 2009)

*Mine*

6'1" @ 273
07 Spechy Enduro with a few upgrades.
Fox Van 140, SLX brakes, Atlas bars 31" super nice, Havoc 65mm stem, Spech Lo-Pro Mag pedals, Peaty grips, Pure V saddle, Thompson post. This is my 3rd bike and is the best 1 so far.


----------



## jacman (Jan 20, 2011)

I just started riding in the dirt of southern Nevada. I'm 51, 5' 8" 275, down from 335. 
Originally, i had planned to ride on the road. A friend of mine was selling some of his old bikes and the only one that fit me was an old mtn bike, so $100 later it was mine. 
i put road tyres on it, and hit the streets.

WTF? some of those road guys are very unfriendly. i guess a fat boy on a mtn bike on their precious blacktop is a no-no.
after too many near misses with cars, i stopped riding altogether. 

last week i watched he movie "Ride the Divide", got inspired, swapped out my tyres, and this weekend hit the trails.

I'm hooked. never had this much fun on the road. 

the bike is a frankenstein of sorts. It was built by a guy in town (who has sadly passed away). 
Manitou frame(fs), Marzocchi Bomber front end, Shimano XTL.


----------



## Mustang6147 (Jan 10, 2011)

That is one thing I have akways hated is the attitudes from road bikers to mountain bikers. This happens everywhere. I had a 30 ft Sea Ray and the Sail Boaters where the same way. It kinda takes the fun out of it.

My son does both, he says the Road bikers dont use enough chamois lube and they chaffe them selves, LOL I always say I am going to act like its a Roller derby when I am on the street. LOL 

Attitudes suck, but they are out there.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

Mustang6147 said:


> That is one thing I have akways hated is the attitudes from road bikers to mountain bikers. This happens everywhere. I had a 30 ft Sea Ray and the Sail Boaters where the same way. It kinda takes the fun out of it.
> 
> My son does both, he says the Road bikers dont use enough chamois lube and they chaffe them selves, LOL I always say I am going to act like its a Roller derby when I am on the street. LOL
> 
> Attitudes suck, but they are out there.


I do both...

There's a bit of a difference in reasons for riding road and mountain...

I think a higher percentage of mountain riders are out there to get some fitness benefit while getting away from the world and seeing nature. The fitness is a side benefit of the activity.

I think higher percentage of roadies are riding with a specific set of goals in mind, either fitness, race oriented or event oriented. They're not out there to cruise. Roadies also battle with cars which isn't any fun and they're more likely to be spent and living in the hurt locker watching the heart rate monitor.

That said... When I ride either I always acknowledge other riders with a node or a wave. I have a herd time not waving at every one when I drive by in my car.

Lastly, there are regional differences also. I live in Sonoma County, CA and biking is pretty popular and most people are friendly. The SF bay area isn't quite as friendly for some reason...


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

*Big'un from Alabama*

Hello all,
I am 6' 1" and weigh 310lbs. Just got my first bike and took first ride since mid 1980s. I bought me a Walmart Mongoose 29" Deception. I like it ok and feel good about taking that first step towards a more healthy lifestyle.
Freebooter


----------



## squire366 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm 5'-9" and 270lbs. Paco over in the Recycle Bin called me a HORSE...............LOL but I wear my weight well. Anyway I have a 26" Gary Fisher and I also bought a Mongoose Deception because I wanted to try a 29er. I'm diggin the 29er a lot better than the 26" Gary Fisher.

I've changed to a Forte' flat handlebar and Forte' Contour grips. I also have a Forte' saddle on it. Near future plans include a Dart 3 or Exotic fork, Shimano Deore drivetrain, Avid BB7 brakes and Alex wheelset.


----------



## jamminfool (Dec 29, 2010)

*Height and weight may vary...*

I usually clock in at around 225 - 230 lbs, so I definitely classify as a clyde! At my "stealthiest", I was about 180 lbs., but I feel pretty good anywhere around 220, so I don't have any big weight loss plans for the future...riding is mainly to stregnthen my bod to help it support a dose of scoliosis, as well as injuries incurred over the last 5 or 6 years. As for the height, at my tallest I was a little north of 6' 3", but following a few interations with motor vehicles of various sizes (from other cars to tractor trailers with careless drivers), my back has taken some pretty severe knocks. Several collapsed and ruptured discs have efffectively "shrunk" me! Long story short, on a "tall" day I am still over the 6 foot mark, but on a "short" day (usually preceded by my back injuries kicking in full tilt) I have trouble extending myself past the 5" 11" mark.

I used to ride *very* frequently, both for fun and as transportation. In the 1980's, I had a Kabuki road bike (a SuperSpeed 10 speed I believe), then moved up to a Raleigh Seneca MountainTour 18 speed with a 23" frame. Nowadays I'm waiting out the winter freeze so I can get to riding the Mongoose Deception 29er I bought last month! Both the Raleigh and my older brother's Kabuki (almost an exact duplicate of mine, but with a taller frame) are in my garage, just begging to be rebuilt...all I need is unimited time (which I've got) and a bottomless pit of financial support (which I don't)! To top off my "collection", I have a late 70s/early 80s vintage Ross Professional road bike in nearly mint condition...all it needs is tubes/tires and a complete once-over to be road worthy. Best part of this one was the price of admission...I found it sitting on the curb following a garage sale, the person trying to sell it told me to just take it or it would be thrown away!  It's a beautiful bike, would've been a shame to see it go to a landfill!


----------



## ThunderFist009 (Feb 7, 2011)

6'4" 265lbs of pure man. Thirty pounds of that alone is in body hair. I ride a Fisher Marlin SS, and I can use my bodyweight to mash up about any hill.


----------



## OSUHUEY (Feb 18, 2011)

Im in 6'3 225
heres what I ride 

Giant xtc nrs


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

RENEGADEZX said:


> Do u ever just feel like you're the only one?


Yes, I do! Good job, btw. Very impressive. Stay after it.


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

figured I would jump in. i'm 6'3 235 and i ride a specialize hardrock sport disc.


----------



## bigdutch_84 (Feb 24, 2011)

first post! i am 6'8" 225 pounds and i just picked up my 2011 specialized camber expert.


----------



## joshinga (Feb 5, 2011)

6'2" 260
1994 Giant ATX 890 (resurrection in progress) details to follow.


----------



## Texas_noob (Sep 14, 2010)

Texas_noob said:


> 6'4", 258 (as of this morning).
> 
> Last night I bought a 2001 Trek 4500, 24" frame.
> Needs new tires, and I need to clean up the screws (little rust there).
> ...


204 this morning.

Still not using the bike to commute, but enjoying the hell out of it


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

New picture of my bike. I'm 6'3 235lbs (for those who did not see my post a few pages back).


----------



## FreeGrazing (Jan 11, 2011)

GhstRydrX said:


> Hey guy`s. Dave checking in. I`m 6'5" 285lb....Used to be368lb. B4 i knew about atkins. I was diagnosed with diabetes.I quickly cut the carbs and lost 38lb pretty quick. A friend gave me his copy of atkins. Everything was in there, plus other suggestions that i tried. Being half italian, i loved my pasta......No more
> I`m stuck on one of those plateaus and my old schwinn moab1 needs to see less active duty. So this spring i`m spec-ing all the parts for my new rocky mountain FLOW. Pic`s to be here soon....as well as spring/summer. Time to get back to induction and re-check my mechanical skills with all the new parts. Time to learn alot of new way`s......eh my new friends..
> Go clyde forum...Its been a long time coming...............Dave


Be careful about the atkins diet, someone told me it's bad for your kidneys. This is very serious since your a diabetic and your kidneys are probably already taking a toll. I would ask your doctor about this diet plan immediately because end stage renal failure is not a good thing, and you don't want to be a slave to dialysis. I would recommend that you simply eat 5 sensible small meals a day to boost your metabolism, along with regular exercise, but definitely ask your doctor, or do your research. Hope you live long and keep biking.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey guys, 23 years old, 6'1" 269 lbs here.

Started riding heavily, working out, and changed my diet in March 2010 @ 317 lbs and have lost 48 pounds since then. My goal is to lose 52 more pounds for a total weight loss of 100 pounds.

Living and working in the northern VA area means that I have access to a lot of great trails so 99% of my riding is on single track. I occasionally do hit up paved trails and/or the road but the road just scares the hell out of me.

Riding a 2010 Fisher Cobia 29er 
Mavic TN719s w/ XT hubs
Bontrager 29-3 tires
Avid BB7s
Easton EA70 stem and mid rise bar
Sette Rez Ti saddle
Oury grips

Going 1x9 this week. I have a Race Face Evolve 32t+bash crank coming in the mail.


----------



## adzbro (Jul 15, 2007)

6'5", 190lbs

22" Marin Bobcat
w/ Saso Carbon forks
Race Face 36t 1x8 drivetrain
Egg Beaters
Schwalbe Alberts

Going to put full SLX on the rear when funds allow, and maybe a Thomson setback seatpost at some stage


----------



## dkyser (Mar 4, 2011)

*5' 11" 382 lbs*

You guys are killing me, would love to be your weight. I was at 411 lbs Feb 1 and down to 382 as of this morning.

Weather has not been good enough to get out riding but been doing the elliptical trainer for at least 60 hard mins a day getting back into some sort of shape.

I have been off a bike for about 5 years or so but purchased a Trek 8000 a couple years ago and going to get riding as soon as the roads, trails are not under snow.

Will post pics later.


----------



## motosig102 (Feb 12, 2011)

5'11" 285lbs
2004 Jamis Exile
Marzocchi DJ 2 Fork
The rest is stock as far as I can tell


----------



## rickgoing (Feb 20, 2011)

I am 6'2" and weigh 246 down from a high of 282. Had a heart attack last May at 43 and started seriously riding my 2004 Specialized Rockhopper a couple of weeks ago. Trying to get down to about 220 or lighter. What upgrades would you guys reco? I have less than 200 miles on the bike and broke my chain over the weekend riding to the trail.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

rickgoing said:


> I am 6'2" and weigh 246 down from a high of 282. Had a heart attack last May at 43 and started seriously riding my 2004 Specialized Rockhopper a couple of weeks ago. Trying to get down to about 220 or lighter. What upgrades would you guys reco? I have less than 200 miles on the bike and broke my chain over the weekend riding to the trail.


just keep riding. chain breakage is most often a function of bad shifting technique. don't shift under load/power. cross-chaining (ie: large front ring with large back ring) is also bad for the chain's life.


----------



## BggestRdr (Mar 9, 2011)

*6'10" 350lb rider! looking for Ti rig advice!*

Hey gang,
Lookin to see what my options are for a new titanium rig, most likely this rig will have to be a hardtail given my size with a minimum 24" frame, I'm pretty positive the frame will end up having to be made but was wondering if there are any more reasonable options here, price is a consideration. lookin to go with a 27spd, disc brakes. not sure who makes the sturdiest suspension, wheels, and groupo. Thanks for any help here I'm excited to get riding asap


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

40 years old, 6' tall, started at 302 lbs on 1/3/11. As of today 268. One year goal of 85-100 lbs. Ordered first mtb yesterday. Cannondale Flash 29er 1 on its way. Haven't ridden in 15 years - going to be a slow start, but am so excited to begin. 

Will be riding in DE/MD at White Clay/Middle Run/Fair Hill. Also, going to join Trailspinners next month.

Thanks for all the success stories!

Mike N.


----------



## RobbieGoat (Mar 8, 2011)

Newbie 6-4 260 Lbs riding a diamondback xts moto :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonal (Feb 19, 2010)

*How I roll.*

Hi,
I'm 5'9" and weigh about 215 down from 230. My wife and I ride as much as possible and are fortunate to have great trails very close to where we live. That would be Northern California..the south bay. I have a custom Trek 7000 SX for those trails with a lot of climbing or to loan a friend in need. Also in the garage is a Tomac 98 Special Pro and a Giant Reign 2.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am a 6'4" 265 pound wanna be cyclist. I got into cycling in High school, with a haro V3. Road that bike everywhere, to school, on the single track, hell I even raced a crit on it. Found a road bike and kinda forgot about the off road side of cycling. Then, I graduated and bought my Redline Monocog. It was my first bike that I bought myself. Got it from a LBS and rode it pretty hard for the summer. Went off to school in the coastal region of NE NC, took my road bike and later a SS cross bike. Football ended with a bad back and bad knees/hips. Came back to the mountains of NC and fell back in love with mountain biking. Decided I wanted a hardtail in late 2009/early 2010. Got my Hardrock disk comp 29 and have rode it a good deal. I am still mostly a road cyclist, but I do love my mountain bikes. 








Me on my Giant OCR summer 2010.


----------



## AceV (Jun 14, 2009)

6'2", 242 lbs

I ride a 2010 Gary Fisher Mamba (stock at the moment with the exception of a Stan's tubeless kit and Conti Mountain King tires). I plan to upgrade EVERYTHING on the bike (except the frame), mostly with SRAM X9 components. 

The brakes ESPECIALLY need to be changed. I have Juicy 7's on my Cannondale Rush and going from hydro brakes to mech brakes is killing me. I hit a tree yesterday (2nd ride on the Mamba) and literally snapped it off at the base (it was old and rotting but still!) - mostly because I just couldn't slow the bike down enough with the mech brakes.

Update (4/19):

Upgraded the rear derailleur (X-9), Rear cassette (9 Speed X-0), Chain (SRAM PC-991), brakes (Avid Elixir CR's), and grips...already feels like a different bike.

On the shelf awaiting install - RaceFace Evolve SS 32T w/ Bash ring (1x9 here we go)

On the way - Fox F29 RL Fork, Blue Velocity Blunt Wheels with XT hubs and XT QR skewers, N-Gear Jump Stop, and a Raceface Turbine 3/4 Riser Handlebar...


----------



## Kranky1 (Mar 22, 2011)

6'7" 190lbs. Am trying to gain weight. Surgeon stole some of my inards and can't get back up to 220 where I used to be.
Until last Saturday my main rides were a vintage single speed Schwinn beach cruiser w/freewheel, alum rims, bmx chainring coversion and CW bmx bars, and a Klein Rascal w/rock shox 1.
Saturday picked up a Trek hifi pro 29'er. Luv it!!!! It's like being a kid again at 51.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 235lbs 22" frame








Big truck and big bike :thumbsup:








Homemade chain tensioner too


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

ready to roll


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

BggestRdr said:


> Hey gang,
> Lookin to see what my options are for a new titanium rig, most likely this rig will have to be a hardtail given my size with a minimum 24" frame, I'm pretty positive the frame will end up having to be made but was wondering if there are any more reasonable options here, price is a consideration. lookin to go with a 27spd, disc brakes. not sure who makes the sturdiest suspension, wheels, and groupo. Thanks for any help here I'm excited to get riding asap


Hit up Blacksheep bikes in Fort Collins Colorado. AWESOME, and everyone's riding them. Saw the owner on bike with like 42" wheels... yep, you read that right. HUGE! They are a great company, custom Ti bikes however you want 'em, and the guys are super cool.

http://www.blacksheepbikes.com/


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi. I'm Rob. 6', 275 regardless of what I do. Eat only 1500 calories a day and work out like a beast, I end up at 278, but strong. Can't lose the belly for anything. I out ride just about everyone I know. I can downhill as well as anyone I've met, I can get over any obstacle climbing and do it on older equipment. No full suspension. I live in northern Colorado and ride weekly when the weather allows.

Bike: 04 Giant Rainier with Marzocchi All Mountain SL fork. 130-150mm travel that takes all the beating I can give it. Hopefully in the next year I'm going to upgrade to a Giant Reign 2 or Trek Remedy 7 or 8. I'll chime in later as I see the need.


----------



## pippinr (Mar 22, 2011)

My ride


----------



## heyjamesguesswhat (Apr 1, 2011)

6'4"
210 lbs

bianchi ti/litespeed hardtail


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

6' 2" 346 as of last weigh in

I have a 1996 GT Zaskar 99% stock and bought a 2010 Titus El Guapo frame that I am slowly building as time & money allow.

Here are some pictures of my GT.

Last picture is of what I hope my El Guapo to look like when it's done.

Jon


----------



## SacketsH (Apr 11, 2011)

*Getting There*

6'1" and 214 last time I checked. It's all muscle, I swear. And beer weight. But mostly muscle, especially between the ears...

I ride a 2005 GT Avalanche 0.5, all stock except egg beaters and Specialized Fast Track 2.0 tires front and rear. Bike came with 2.1 on the back and 2.3 on the front.

Just getting back into it after a few years off (too much work and not enough trails close by. The work is still there, but I moved again and the trails are right out the back gate again.)










Cheers!


----------



## CTTKDKing (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm 5'11" and am 343lbs (used to be 410 little over a year ago. All diet and exercise.). I sold my Rhyno (low end dept store bike) last year and am thinking of getting something decent this year. Currently in the market. I went back to school a few years ago and graduate in about a month and a half. Mountain bike will be my graduation present to myself. lol I'm hitting up all the forums for advice on brands that design strong bikes for us beefy mo fo's. Was really happy to see this thread.


----------



## dolli310 (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening. I'm 5'8" and tip the scales at 285lbs. I've been dieting and hitting the gym since the New Year (cheesy, I know), and down from 295. Now that spring has sprung, sort of, I'm planning to cycle into work/school (10-12km round trip). Here's my trusty steed:










2007 "Special Ed" Hardrock Sport, Rock Shox Tora 02 U-Turn (180lb spring).


----------



## go1d1e (Apr 22, 2010)

Been browsing a while, figured I should sign in..

Started a few months ago, somewhere around 350, down in the 320's now. I was aiming to get out of the 300's and get a new bike but I managed to shear a crank arm/BB shaft or something. Long story short, I got me a new bike this weekend. I picked up a Scott Scale 29er and love it so far.


----------



## Woogie1985 (Apr 21, 2011)

6'1" 400lbs down from 420, love snowboarding and just started biking in summer, it's fantastic! I get better every day. I ride a Norco Bigfoot


----------



## jwcedarmi (Mar 2, 2011)

6'2" 258 lbs down from 285 last year at this time.Just got a new 2010 Cannondale 29'er 5 SS. Love the bike so far first trail ride tonight after work. Got to love Michigan weather.


----------



## Fatmikey916 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sweet, now i dont feel so bad haha. Im not the only big guy riding around. Im 6'2" and about 285lbs. I rode a Haro v3 up until recently i just swapped all of my parts over onto a Raleigh Atomic 13 frame. Ill have pics once my new Fox shock gets here for it.


----------



## Red Barron (Dec 17, 2010)

40 yrs old, 6', 240 lbs, down from 270. Shooting for 220 by my birthday in June.

I am riding a (almost) freebie '01 Raleigh M50. I put road slicks on it and got it tuned up. Just picked it back up today complete with trued wheels and a new bottom bracket. Did a quick 7 mile ride around the area and it felt great!!

Prior to the ride, I was really craving something sweet. After the ride I was only craving a shower.  Gotta love biking!


----------



## AceV (Jun 14, 2009)

AceV said:


> 6'2", 242 lbs
> 
> I ride a 2010 Gary Fisher Mamba (stock at the moment with the exception of a Stan's tubeless kit and Conti Mountain King tires). I plan to upgrade EVERYTHING on the bike (except the frame), mostly with SRAM X9 components.
> 
> ...


Still waiting on a couple more parts for the 1x9 conversion. According to Fedex they'll be here tomorrow along with the new handlebars...

Got the Fox fork, wheels, one of my Nevegals (the rear won't clear the FD - not a problem after the 1x9) and skewers put on Saturday.

I've got no idea what the weight is currently. I know it was almost 31 lbs. when I bought it. I'm going to have the LBS weigh it after the new crank and 1x9 parts go on...I'm guessing it'll be sub 28 with all the changes...maybe less (The Fox fork should've dropped 2-3 lbs alone). Keep in mind this is an XL frame.

Here's some pics:


----------



## Semaj102767 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey guys! I'm a 6'/320lb(down28) Commercial Motor Vehicle Operator. Trucking took me away from riding but getting back to it with my 5yr old. Reading the Clyde forums are great inspiration. Here's my ride. Cheers, James.


----------



## abailcb (Apr 28, 2011)

6'1" roundabout 225-230 lbs ...........

Ride an assortment of older GT's. The triple triangle seems like a good idea for handling my relative bulk.

My first off-road was a Western Flyer, converted from a cruiser I believe. Actually had these horseshoe shaped jobs with canti studs that bolted into the single center sidepull brake mount. Broke that frame 3 times before giving up on it ..........


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

Posted in this thread years ago, got away from cycling  but now my new work schedule gives me 4 days/weeks with about 36-40 hours of downtime in the middle of the days and there happens to be a decent trail here (not technical, but nice gravel trail). So anyway I got lazy, 6"1, 280 now, and hoping to get back to at least 240 by the end of summer. already road 39.1 miles this week!:thumbsup: working up to 30-40 miles/day!

my mostly stock 2003 Kona Kikapu
EA 70 Stem, 
Cane Creek C4 headset
stock bars narrowed 3" (wish i hadn't but it was 7 years ago when i chopped 'em)
Mallet C's
2006 Reba SL
WTB Speed V seat
Sram 951 chain
Salsa chain wheels


----------



## Miss H (May 4, 2011)

I was told not to put a D-Lock on my girl (Klein) as it could damage the frame ?


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I'm 33yrs old and hovering around the 275lbs at 6'2". After a knee injury I can't run or play sports anymore, but cyclying is suppose to be great for knee injuries. I've ridden and raced growing up but haven't raced since I was about 18 and I stopped ridding ( at all ) about 6 years ago. Just bought a Trek Marlin 29'er today and I'm pumped to hit the trails. Wanting to drop to 230lbs by next spring, so I better start riding.


----------



## BigSky_MG (Feb 10, 2010)

6'-7" - 215 lbs. I ride a XL Niner RIP 9 (Bulldozer).


----------



## moa1999 (Apr 4, 2011)

Returning member here..... Fred from Bend, Oregon. Many years ago I had to sell my Rocky Mountain Elevation in a low $$ situation. I picked up a pair of Specialized Rockhoppers last month in 23" and set one up for street and one for the dirt. I'm 6'7" tall and weigh in at 334 pounds. My typical run is either 10 miles on the single track or the paved trails around the area. I'm going to get a 29er added to the stable as soon as possible....they sound pretty interesting to me. Also going to hit Brundage over in McCall, Idaho again this summer for some crazy downhill singletracking


----------



## FrankAZ (May 7, 2011)

Currently 6'6, 275 or so (down from 365 a year and a half ago) "ideal" for me is 245

Road: Specialized Robaix (61cm) Carbon/Ksyrium SSL SC









Mountain: Specialized Enduro (XXL) Fox Float / Alu 









Me on the road


----------



## MEClydeRyder (Jul 16, 2010)

6'2", 230# (down from 275)... just left a full suspension ride for the Chameleon and couldn't be more thrilled to be back on a hardtail.


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

6'4" 245 (down from my peak of 300+). 

Just picked up a GT Karakoram 2.0 29er

Goal weight is 215.


----------



## Boise_pedaler (Mar 7, 2005)

When I first posted in this thread I was probably somewhere around 200-210lbs and at that time, down from a max weight of 250lbs. Today I'm 180 and riding stronger than ever. Hang in there guys, the end results is better than your best day on the bike!

edit: Riding 30lbs lighter is as awesome as you imagine. I'm stronger than ever and now passing the boney armed guys that used to pass me and make me feel weak.


----------



## bigworm04 (May 4, 2011)

6' 4" and a hair under 300#. I'm riding a Cannondale Trail 2 SL 29er. Peak weight was 365# and shooting for the 220# ballpark.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Never realized I was a "Clydesdale" (sigh). Dabbled in racing in college at 180lbs, now up to 233lbs. (Down from 250 last year). Planning on 6 races this year and hoping to get to at least 210 by the end of the season.

Will be riding: Specialized Enduro 2003 and a Marin Rocky Ridge 2005


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 228lbs. (down from 235). I ride a custom single speed that I built. I was lucky enough to be given a frame that fits me (22" frame) and this is how it sits as of now. Hoping to race a couple times this year. It will be tough to fit in with my work and school schedule. Also hoping to get down to 220 or 210 this year.


----------



## hbombkillya (May 24, 2011)

I am 6'4" tall & 270lbs. I'm built like a linebacker & I'm 40 years old. I just bought a Cannondale Trail SL 4 29'er. I've rode it to work 2 times this week so far & intend to keep on gong, 11.5 mile round trip. I'm new by the way.


----------



## Fat Clyde (May 23, 2011)

I'm 6'2" and at about 230 lbs right now. Just got my bike out of the barn this week an dropped it off at the bike shop today. Can't freakin wait to get back on it after 3 years! My bike is a specialized hard rock sport! Before I quit riding I was considering a stump jumper frame up build. May revisit that idea....


----------



## Minitbash (May 24, 2011)

I am 5'11" 252 pounds down from 270. I ride an old GT Karakorum converted to single speed. I also have a Nashbar mountain frame on the way. I used to commute everyday rain,shine or snow. Trying to get back into it, but it is hard to commute on a bike with two kids. I have been on a diet for two weeks, not too hard so far. I work at a physical therapy so I have access to workout equipment. Good luck to all of the other Clydesdales that are trying to loose weight!


----------



## Breezin86 (Oct 26, 2010)

6'7" and 235 pounds (down from 315!). Here is my ride:


----------



## Atavar (May 30, 2011)

6'0". 275 lbs.. currently riding a fully citified Bianchi hybrid.. heading back to MTB after I get my wieght down a little, like 75 pounds or so.. I know this bike is not MTB, so I hope you don't mind me butting in in the meantime.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

1996cc said:


> 6'3" 275 here. Just got my 2008 Santa Cruz Heckler XL in the X9 AM build. Upgraded to DHX 5 coil & 32 Vanilla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update, not the best pic to see my new figure , but I'm at 225 now and still dropping. (I'm on the left, my buddy was being goofy)


----------



## FARTHAMMER (May 31, 2011)

5'11'' 245 and i just bought a 2010 Avalanche 2.0 trying to get to around 200(I'm built like a gorilla, short legs long arms mondo shoulders no butt)


----------



## Afflikt3d (Jan 14, 2011)

Breezin86 said:


> 6'7" and 235 pounds (down from 315!). Here is my ride:


Did you ride this back when you were at your heaviest? I only ask because Im 286, and currently in the market for a Stumpjumper FSR myself.

And to keep the thread going, 5'10 286, down from 360  And heres my bike:

2011 Diamondback Overdrive

203mm Avid BB7 front & rear
Avid Speed Dial levers
Crank Bros Cobalt lock-ons
Bontrager Ranger rims
Stock Otherwise



__
https://flic.kr/p/5760873792


----------



## Breezin86 (Oct 26, 2010)

I was in the 280s when I got this bike. It was just fine at that weight!



Afflikt3d said:


> Did you ride this back when you were at your heaviest? I only ask because Im 286, and currently in the market for a Stumpjumper FSR myself.
> 
> And to keep the thread going, 5'10 286, down from 360  And heres my bike:
> 
> ...


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

My as well jump in here. 6'3" about 310# Was @ about 280# but we had a baby in september & i quit smoking 4 months ago. Needless to say i need to bring up my cardio but that will be a hell of a lot easier being smoke free!! hoping to be in the 210-220# range in a while. also plan on riding the MS150 from Houston to Austin next april. currently riding a Giant talon2 29r


----------



## ARCHAIC (Jun 4, 2011)

May as well jump in here. 6'3" about 310# Was @ about 280# but we had a baby in september & i quit smoking 4 months ago. Needless to say i need to bring up my cardio but that will be a hell of a lot easier being smoke free!! hoping to be in the 210-220# range in a while. also plan on riding the MS150 from Houston to Austin next april. currently riding a Giant talon2 29r


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I ride on a Norco Range 3, and XL
I'm 6'3" and 180 pounds. I need to beef up a little bit, but everything is alright so far.


----------



## Big_Daddy13 (May 24, 2011)

Hello fellow Clydes.New Clyde checking in.Im 5'11" about 225 just picked up an 06 SC Heckler Large. I am hoping i can get down to about 200ish by riding.I used to ride XC and a bit of DH about 12-13 years ago in Colorado but after I got married and moved to AZ I got lazy and was afflicted with Dunlopp syndrome...( my gut dunlopped over my belt).Looking forward to hitting the trails again.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

1st post. 5"11, 275 and riding a Redline Monocog ('07) single speed.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

apbtlvr said:


> 1st post. 5"11, 275 and riding a Redline Monocog ('07) single speed.


Welcome to MTBR :thumbsup: Nice bike, single speed is the way to go  be sure to post pics of the bike when you are able to.


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I will take a picture and post.


----------



## oosay (Sep 4, 2005)

6' 2" and 275#, I ride a 99 Gary Fisher HKEK, and a 09 Jamis Parker


----------



## apbtlvr (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's a shot of my Redline. Pretty much a stock bike. So far, it's proved to be a sturdy ride for this Clyde.


----------



## pbbreath (Dec 3, 2008)

5'7"
215lbs
Goal Weight 185lbs

Down from 235lbs from a broken back a couple years ago. Before I broke my back (Street Bike + Antifreeze = Disaster) I'd never been over 200 and considered 185 my normal healthy weight.

I ride a Titus El Guapo like I stole it. 37.8lbs in DH mode, 33.2lbs in AM mode.


----------



## Afflikt3d (Jan 14, 2011)

Just upgraded my bike today after months of looking and exhaustive research.

Picked up a brand new Santa Cruz Nomad SPX am with a Fox Float 32, DHX, and Shimano crank for an absolute song.

And of course, the only acceptable color, lime green 



Unfortunately, after not having a bike for two weeks, I'm back up at 290 from 286, but now that I have a mostly bombproof ride, I hope to ride every single day for at least an hour. Got 40 minutes in today and felt completely dead lol.


----------



## JustDSM (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm 33 years old currently @ 235lbs (the heaviest I've ever been!). My goal is to get back to my 185-190lbs weight which I consider healthy for me. I'm a larger frame guy, pretty muscular wtih a little bit more flab around the waist than I'd like..

Hoping my '10 Gary Fisher Piranha will help get me back to my former glory..

Here's a picture of it:


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

Im 26 yo 5'11 250 im riding a trek 4300 at least 3 times a week on single track and family trails when i take my daughter out on the baby seat trying to get down to 210 -205 by end of summer


----------



## musicforce (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm 6'5", 260lb or so right now. Been as high as 330 and as low as 220 in the past 4 years.

My old ride is/was an '06 Giant Yukon that I rode the heck out of for four years, until yesterday when I found a crack in the frame.

Used that as an excuse to buy a new bike, '11 Cannondale Flash 2 29er, and taco'd the front wheel on the first ride. Never did anything like this on my Giant.


----------



## Dazz_wryght (Sep 23, 2008)

*Checking in*

I'm 6'1" currently 330. I haven't bought a bike yet but I'm looking at a Specialized Rockhopper LTD or a Trek X-Caliber... what do you guys think?


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

5'9 just hit 220lb when I got serious into mtbiking last year I was up to 250 ish  
This is the new ride. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=702384


----------



## hal0tw0 (Oct 14, 2008)

6'4" 195lbs, riding a XL Cannondale Trail 2 29er. Im not a big boy, just a tall one


----------



## Freebooter (Jan 29, 2011)

I wish I could get rid of my Mongoose deception. Only rode it a handful of times and keep it inside. The frame is not long or forward enough and I feel like I am leaning over the front wheel or something. And my weight on my hands on the handlebars makes my hands and wrists start to hurt almost immediately. 
Dave


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

*NinjaBrk*

I am 6' 1'' and about 270 lbs. Big boy who likes martial arts and moutainbiking - hence the name. Ride a Diamanondback Overdrive on trails around my neighborhood. Hope to drop some pounds this season


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

nice shot. have the same bike for a couple of months. 


Breezin86 said:


> I was in the 280s when I got this bike. It was just fine at that weight!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Dazz_wryght said:


> I'm 6'1" currently 330. I haven't bought a bike yet but I'm looking at a Specialized Rockhopper LTD or a Trek X-Caliber... what do you guys think?


Specialized :thumbsup:


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

6'0" 245 lbs. down from 260. Goal is 199.


----------



## krjr13 (May 2, 2010)

5'8...215 lbs...covered in ink and here is a pic of my mama!2009 salsa mamasita


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

krjr13 said:


> 5'8...215 lbs...covered in ink and here is a pic of my mama!2009 salsa mamasita
> View attachment 620606


She's pretty!


----------



## VAC357 (May 16, 2011)

*not quite like the others but....*

5'11" 320lbs ... Finally got my bike (1st since 1994!). Not like ya typical bullet-proof rocket in many posted in this thread, but nonetheless it's a start!!!!


----------



## islandlife (Jun 26, 2011)

6' 3" 210lbs. which is my life time high. Sucks going up hill being 15lbs overweight!!! Its not just the 15lbs its where I gained it, right in the gut. I'm a tall slender guy with a gut. The anaconda that swallowed a goat. 

Road bike is a Litespeed Tuscany with full Campy Chorus. Love it just doesn't see enough action. 

MTB was a Jamis Dakar which has a craked frame now. Trying lots of Demo bikes these days can't wait for Outerbike in Moab, UT taking place in Oct. Hope to be down to 200lbs or less by then.


----------



## miggo (Jan 3, 2009)

*Back to riding*

Hi all,

Mike, 6'1" and 244. That is down from 265 just 5 short weeks ago. I can honestly say that it is becuse it was about that time that I started riding again and my wife and I are both using weight watchers. I just aquired a bike frame and built it up for some extra fun.


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

James, 5'11" 258, down from 280. Started riding again about a year ago, first on my mtb around the neighborhood and then back on the trails. Finally got a roadie for days I couldn't make the trails (hated switching tires on the mtb twice a week).

Me and my Homegrown after the ride today


----------



## rufio (Jul 3, 2011)

Chris, 5'8" 210 lbs. down from 240.I have been over weight for about 3 years now. My goal is to reach 170. Maybe someday next year.

My most recent bike.









Old reliable. Never complained once.


----------



## srappenel (Mar 22, 2011)

6'4" and 213. Fluctuate between 215 and 205. I too am surprised that everyone over the 6'1 mark isnt riding 29er. Got one when they first came out and havent looked back since (well that's not true as I broke my Van Dessel at the Transrockies and ended up buying a Kona 26er from a local pro for cheap) I have a Titus Racer X titanium 29er and the attached which is my SS.

What I have broken: Van Dessel Frame twice, Kona Frame once, Specialized frame once, and myself after flying over the handlebars superman style down a deep ravince in the George Washington National Forest.  Dont even get me started on the component I've broken.

Have had luck with titanium bikes (knock on wood - Dean titanium mtn bike and rode bike I still have, Titus Ti Frame) and my steel Blacksheep below.


----------



## SOBLE (Feb 1, 2011)

6'6" 380 down from 420 at my heaviest. Got me a Specialized Hardrock sport in yellow. Only upgrade was Winmann rims and a new tube. Been tearing up some local singletrack for about 2 months and don’t know why I waited so long to do it. I ride at least 5 miles of singletrack twice a week or more and have all the new scars to prove it. You heavier guys are an inspiration to keep me going and losing the weight on my bike.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey all, I am 5'10 weighing in at 338 pounds down from 356. My BMI has dropped even more. This is me with my 2008 Gary Fisher 29'er bought used a day or to before. Photo was taken in March. I am currently training to ride The Iceman Cometh Challenge this November. www.myroadtoiceman.com


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey all, I am 5'10 weighing in at 338 pounds down from 356. My BMI has dropped even more. This is me with my 2008 Gary Fisher 29'er bought used a day or two before. Photo was taken in March. I am currently training to ride The Iceman Cometh Challenge this November. www.myroadtoiceman.com


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

dup post. sorry, new here.


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

6'4" tall and "a good lunch away from 300#'s"

can't post pics yet because of post count...but just wanted to say THANK YOU ALL.

a google search for big guys/mtn bikes/losing weight led me to the 'success' thread here in the Clyde section.

I joined the forum because of it. 
I ride a Spec. P-1. absolutely love it. Sold/gave away all other bikes I used to have when I got it in '04.

For lots of reasons....I let myself go from 240 where I'm tight as a drum to almost 300.
The bikes gonna be my choice to kick start the journey back...

love all the 'biggun' stuff!


----------



## vince7870 (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm an ex collegiate athlete and a ex NFL football player. 6'4 295....but I have a real tendency to push the limits on everything I touch. I use to race Bmx and was rarely off a bike until hs.....in college I bought an off the shelf bike and broke it everyday for 2 weeks. The owner of the shop knew I Played ball and he went downstairs and brought me up hardtail stumpjumper and I never looked back. I rode the mountains of Pennsylvania until I went to the NFL. I tortured that bike and it never failed me.

Now I'm back after a previous money pit hobby died down in my area.

After exhaustive research and a few test rides, I landed on a xl niner wfo9 Reba 140 SRAM x9 203 v2 hopes all around and stans flows with hope 2'.

I'm already on my 2nd set of tires and the bike is only 2 weeks old. I got some dissents on the way but....they cannot go on until the fox 34 140 shows up.

I am loving the full suspension rig and wish I had the money and interest to do it sooner. 

I'll be droppin back to 275 solid as a brick wall and that will be lighter than I was in hs......I'm almost 40!

Happy trails men!


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

New forum member just getting back into the sport. Currently down to 260 on my 6' frame...looking to drop it down to 240 [weight lifting is my other fit hobby] So far my Giant DS1 Warp has been holding up extremely well. I had to upgrade the fork internals on the Marzochi Bomber, but otherwise the bike is pretty much stock; save for the LX derailers and rapid-fire shifters I replaced the crappy SRAM grip shift with. I don't know about you other clydesdales, but my big hands never likes grip shift. Every time I'd try to bunny hop or pull up on the front end hard I'd end up in another gear.:madman:


----------



## bgdaddy55 (Jul 15, 2011)

6' 250 lbs and I don't have anything yet. That's why I'm here....to do research!


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm new to the forum but signed up after a guy at my lbs told me about it last week after blowing out my second rear hub in 10 months. 

I'm 6'5" and around 330. My ideal weight it still alot, somewhere around 285-290. I ride a Fisher HiFi Deluxe 29er XL, pretty much stock except for new tires and saddle. About to invest in some CK hubs and Stan's rims, but big investment so taking my time. 

Considering buying a used 2010 Spec Enduro this weekend although not sure how the 26'er will fit me.


----------



## HawkHogan (Mar 8, 2010)

6'6 - 200lbs

SE Stout SS 29er (21" frame)
SantaCruz Blur LT2 (XL)


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

6'2" 205 to 210 depending on breakfast..


----------



## dirty_sohc (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm 6'2" 270 lbs. Riding a 2001 Trek Fuel 98, it gets the job done for now. I'll be upgrading over the upcoming winter.


----------



## SeaHag (Jul 14, 2011)

masonmoa said:


> I'm new to the forum but signed up after a guy at my lbs told me about it last week* after blowing out my second rear hub in 10 months. *
> 
> I'm 6'5" and around 330. My ideal weight it still alot, somewhere around 285-290. I ride a Fisher HiFi Deluxe 29er XL, pretty much stock except for new tires and saddle. About to invest in some CK hubs and Stan's rims, but big investment so taking my time.
> 
> Considering buying a used 2010 Spec Enduro this weekend although not sure how the 26'er will fit me.


I had the same problem years ago when I got into mountain biking. Sheared the splined shaft off the hub that mates with the freehub on an STX, then LX and finally a XT hub before I ponied up $450.00 for a DT HUGI 8 pawl chromoly hub mated to a Sun Rhino rim by 40 spokes. I actually broke that first HUGI hub as well; but the LBS and HUGI stood behind their prodouct...which they should for a $250.00 hub, and replaced it with a newly redesigned model. I'm still beating the hell out of that wheel on my hard tail here 14 years later.

Oddly, I've never sheared the mid-grade hub on my full suspension rig while climbing in granny gears.?.? .


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

335lbs and just starting to look at bikes. here to get some suggestions for a hybid


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

oh and I plan on mostly doing light trails - nothing harsh - rail trails mostly and some street


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

280+, 1 year ago - Surly Karate Monkey 18" - XC Singletrack, now I use it to pull my children around.



Today 229-230, Motobecane Fantom 29er w/ On-One Carbon fork - XC, singletrack


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

SeaHag said:


> I had the same problem years ago when I got into mountain biking. Sheared the splined shaft off the hub that mates with the freehub on an STX, then LX and finally a XT hub before I ponied up $450.00 for a DT HUGI 8 pawl chromoly hub mated to a Sun Rhino rim by 40 spokes. I actually broke that first HUGI hub as well; but the LBS and HUGI stood behind their prodouct...which they should for a $250.00 hub, and replaced it with a newly redesigned model. I'm still beating the hell out of that wheel on my hard tail here 14 years later.
> 
> *Oddly, I've never sheared the mid-grade hub on my full suspension rig while climbing in granny gears.?.? *.


Funny thing was I wasn't even really climbing anything big. Both times it was doing fairly level super tight quick up and downs between trees. Not quite sure how else to describe it. Thanks for advice though. I still haven't bought the new wheels yet.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 220 pounds down from 235-240. I ride a single speed that I built up from scratch last year. This is a picture from my after work ride today after lap 1










Main difference from last time I posted was that I dropped a tooth in the rear and found a better way to mount my chain tensioner


----------



## daveink2005 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Somebody please help me*

I am 5'10 and pushing almost 400lbs. now. Doc says to lose weight which I already knew. He said to ride a bike, but hell, I have no idea what to get. I just bought a Trek 850 used to start riding around on, I look at those wheels and already feel very sorry for them. Can anyone give me any suggestions on what I can do to make this bike rideable? I am only riding on paved surfaces to start with, will this frame hold my weight? What kind of wheels and tires would be best suited to my weight. I want to ride so bad, I am hearing of all the success some people are having on this board and I want to lose the weight, please help me.


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

daveink2005 said:


> I am 5'10 and pushing almost 400lbs. now. Doc says to lose weight which I already knew. He said to ride a bike, but hell, I have no idea what to get. I just bought a Trek 850 used to start riding around on, I look at those wheels and already feel very sorry for them. Can anyone give me any suggestions on what I can do to make this bike rideable? I am only riding on paved surfaces to start with, will this frame hold my weight? What kind of wheels and tires would be best suited to my weight. I want to ride so bad, I am hearing of all the success some people are having on this board and I want to lose the weight, please help me.


Im in the same boat. Im 335, and looking to ride to lose lbs!

I did a good bit of research with my LBS on this. They said most frames will have no problem supporting guys like us. The problem lies more in the rims and hubs. We will end up having to get the rims re-trued more often, and may need to replace hubs a bit more often. But - the LBS (local bike shop) said that if I went with a good mountain rated bike - not a comfort, or a hybrid, ect... a bike build for abuse, that it would take the weight a bit better. We also need to keep the tire pressure at the upper limit at all times.

I bought a Cannondale Trail SL 4.

There are bikes out there specially built for heavy guys - but they are EXPENSIVE. You can buy two of the ones I got for the price of one of those and STILL have money left.

Im approaching this as yeah, Im putting more weight on the bike than I should now, but it will be dropping - its temporary.


----------



## daveink2005 (Jul 20, 2011)

Exactly, I looked at the Kona Hoss, as it is good for heavyweights, but at $1100.00, it's a little out of my range. I got my Trek 850 for $200.00 used and figure if I put another couple hundred into a good set of wheels, I can get a year or two out of it and lose some weight and then it would be feasible to drop a thousand on a Kona. I just don't know what type of wheels or tires to get, pretty new to all of this. Guess I will have to rely on my LBS.


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

daveink2005 said:


> Exactly, I looked at the Kona Hoss, as it is good for heavyweights, but at $1100.00, it's a little out of my range. I got my Trek 850 for $200.00 used and figure if I put another couple hundred into a good set of wheels, I can get a year or two out of it and lose some weight and then it would be feasible to drop a thousand on a Kona. I just don't know what type of wheels or tires to get, pretty new to all of this. Guess I will have to rely on my LBS.


The big factors are rims and hubs. my LBS said that double walled rims with 36 count spoke should be fine.

They also said they will stand behind the warranty. Which on rims is 1 year on mine. They were perfectly candid and said that if I ride often, the weight wont be an issue for too long. They said its very unlikely I will have a problem right away - the weight takes time to build stress wear - and by then I should be dropping. They said what usually happens with heavy guys is they ride for a few months, end up dropping wieght, then come in for a bike tuneup and possibly new hubs if they do any hardcore riding. They said normal path trails (no jumps, or logs) like the rail trails will hold up fine.

Ive read about guys in the upper 400s rinding without any issues on normal spec mountain class bikes... class 4 i think it is...


----------



## daveink2005 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I feel much better now. I am going to go to the LBS today and check out the new rims with 36 spoke config. Talk to you later.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

mmreed said:


> The big factors are rims and hubs. my LBS said that double walled rims with 36 count spoke should be fine.
> 
> They also said they will stand behind the warranty. Which on rims is 1 year on mine. They were perfectly candid and said that if I ride often, the weight wont be an issue for too long. They said its very unlikely I will have a problem right away - the weight takes time to build stress wear - and by then I should be dropping. They said what usually happens with heavy guys is they ride for a few months, end up dropping wieght, then come in for a bike tuneup and possibly new hubs if they do any hardcore riding. They said normal path trails (no jumps, or logs) like the rail trails will hold up fine.
> 
> Ive read about guys in the upper 400s rinding without any issues on normal spec mountain class bikes... class 4 i think it is...


I would guess for rail trails you should be fine. Do NOT mis-shift while your drive chain is loaded up. At your weight you'll break teeth on the cassette or chain ring and/or strip the pawls on the hub. Don't ask me how I know!:madman:


----------



## daveink2005 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol. Went to the LBS and picked up a set of wheels, double walled and picked up a pair of downhill tubes for the extra pressure. 2 nice Kenda tires and I am now ready to roll. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## smokeymoseley (Jul 21, 2011)

Any of you bigs made the upgrade from Mechanical to Hydraulic disc brakes?...hows it been? do you experience less brake fade?


----------



## GRR gravity riders (Dec 25, 2010)

*Big Boys....*

240 lbs and droppin. Im benched right now due to financial trouble. (thus my 240lb weight) But Ive almost paid off my bill to ride my 2011 Kona Operator Fr.
"Beware of gravity assist, 240 pounds of angry downhiller with 8 years of rugby and over 27 years of bikes make for a fine missile"


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Well Im a big guy...*

Im 6' 3" and 288 right now, and thats after losing almost 100lbs! Im disabled and water therapy and bike riding seem to be the only types of motion that I can do that doesnt bed ridden me for more than two days! Im always laid up for at least 1 day. Hahaha! Maybe the longer I do this ,the easier it will be. Later, Will.


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Oops! forgot to show what my ride looks liks! *

Here's my ride, I added the 12" Wald ape hangers and the drink coozy holder! Hahaha! The thing works too, oh and it has the nexus 4 speed rear hub too.


----------



## Ihateme27 (Jul 17, 2011)

5' 9" and 265 right now. Just got my bike last weekend. It is a 2011 Specialized Hardrock. Lowest end model to get me going on this and to help me drop some pounds!! 

Was kind of worried about it being really rough at first been on a few rides, paved paths and street only. Was pleased to see that I wanted to ride first off and that it has already gotten easier!


----------



## willbarrow81 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Last try!*

Sorry guys and gals! The pics dont seem to be showing up! Ill try one more time! Well you can look at my pics and see what it looks like. When it lets me Ill post some. Later, Will.


----------



## lonedriver (Jul 21, 2011)

*I'm a big boy all right*

Hi, 6' and 270 lbs. right now. I'm looking forward to losing by getting out and riding and the inspiration I see here, thanks!


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

5'11" 376lbs (down from 440lbs 3 months ago riding a 2011 Redline Urbis fixed gear 700c bike........looking to get 2012 Redline d680 or 2012 Trek/Fisher Superfly Aluminum Hardtail


----------



## Deepsea1210 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Noob needs a new bike!*

I'm getting back into riding, and need a decent bike. (I have an old Walgoose from 10 years ago). Any recommendations for a budget around $500? (And I'm 6'2" at 290) thanks!


----------



## lannash (Jul 23, 2011)

*Losing it!*

Weight, that is, not my sense of humour.
5'10" and down to 260 from 340.
Currently riding a 15 speed (when I can find them all) MTB. It is a Repco (Australian version of Walmart).
The bike's getting a bit hard to ride (aside from the gears making odd noises the tyres put the word "resistance" into rolling resistance).
Im hoping it'll keep me off the ground long enough to get a new bike. I'm keen on a Surly Troll. Anyone use one or know them? I think I'll post on the Surly forum. Nice meeting you all.

Lannash


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

clay7160 said:


> 5'11" 376lbs (down from 440lbs 3 months ago riding a 2011 Redline Urbis fixed gear 700c bike........looking to get 2012 Redline d680 or 2012 Trek/Fisher Superfly Aluminum Hardtail


The Urbis is a sweet bike. It's almost like a hybrid bmx. If you get your mountain bike I would still hold on to the Urbis.


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

I am 6' 1" and currently weighing in at around 265 lbs down from 274 lbs.
Riding a Diamondback Overdrive 29er. It's a little dirty! Sorry about that


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 6', 300lbs. (down from 330 & losing) riding a 2011 Redline D440 fully rigid 29'er. I love this bike, even though I needed to replace the crankset and have just broke my 2nd spoke in a week. I've had the bike since March '11 and have ridden it for a few months at 330lbs with no problems; now that I've lost 30lbs my spokes are starting to twang.....?

Oh, this is my first post, so I'm not able to post a pic/link.


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Antispoke, what kind of riding you doing ? you getting a lot of air and jumps with rough trails, or mostly lighter riding? i ask because I am 335 and just starting to ride. One of my biggst concerns is crankset and spoke damage/failure.


----------



## Roweski (Jul 10, 2011)

6'4" 250lbs. Down from 320 in Jan.

Googled "Mountain bikes for big guys" and it led me here 3 weeks ago.

Last week I picked up my first non-Walmart bike, a 2011 21" Rockhopper Comp 29.

MTBR, and the Clyde forum in particular, has been a big help so far. Now I can't wait until my body is ready to tackle some dirt instead of the paved trails.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

mmreed said:


> Antispoke, what kind of riding you doing ? you getting a lot of air and jumps with rough trails, or mostly lighter riding? i ask because I am 335 and just starting to ride. One of my biggst concerns is crankset and spoke damage/failure.


I do a bit of both, mountains with a few jumps, roots, rocks, & trees, and I also enjoy the occasional long ride on the road. I'm not sure what kind of crankset you have, but at your (our) weight there is a good chance you'll end up having to upgrade it at some point. One of my arms kept coming undone so I had a Hussfelt crankset with splines put on and haven't had any issues yet. I'm suspecting that I'm going to have to go for some stronger wheels with a higher spoke count soon.

I'm new to biking as of this past March, and from what I can tell it seems that some bikes lend themselves to guys like us more so than others, but unfortunately at our weight we're still going to find ourselves upgrading in certain areas, but it's well worth it!


----------



## clay7160 (Jul 11, 2011)

GOTA said:


> The Urbis is a sweet bike. It's almost like a hybrid bmx. If you get your mountain bike I would still hold on to the Urbis.


i plan to keep it, going to flip the hub to run fixed gear and ride with my brother....just waiting on either the 2012 redline d680 or 2012 replacement for fisher / trek paragon (superfly aluminum hardtail)


----------



## jcmuley (Jul 13, 2011)

6' 5" 230 lbs. before I eat hay, 225 lbs. after i poop in the stable. 

In the barn sits a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 29er.


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

*6' 317 Lbs. My bike is a Butcher*










































My Butch Specs:

* Frame Size & Color: Large Frame Lime Green
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL DA Taper 150mm travel
* Rear Shock Fox Float RP23 150mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5's w/ 185mm front 160mm rear rotors
* Cranks: E*Thirteen Triple Crankset
* Front Derailleur: Shimano M771 XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano M773 SGS XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
* Stem: Loaded Precision X-lite 90mm 5 degree rise
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon AM 711mm long 31.8 diameter 20mm rise.
* Seatpost: Easton EA50
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: E*Thirteen
* Headset: Cane Creek custom tapered
* Grips: Oury Mountain Grips Green
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Hub Rockshox 15mm Maxle Lite
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw 135mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer Azonic hub and Skewer
* Weight: 30 lbs.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice ride Jatosan, I am loving the green.


----------



## georgeslo (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi 6"5' and 250 

I ride an upgraded bombproof kona caldera


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

jwood70 said:


> Nice ride Jatosan, I am loving the green.


Thanks JW. I had to wait an extra 2 months for the green but I think it was worth it.


----------



## jwood70 (Mar 22, 2011)

Jatosan said:


> Thanks JW. I had to wait an extra 2 months for the green but I think it was worth it.


The green was worth the wait in my eyes, I have put some green accents on my HT, when I get it back from my tuneup, I'll post some pics. I love my green Oury grips


----------



## archman99 (Jun 24, 2011)

*6'3" - 282 lbs Down from 345*

Don't have picture of the bike, its currently getting a little welding done to it. Cracked the frame.:madman: I need some info on good frames for big fattys like me. I am finally able to ride the bike in which it was bulit for. I dont want to keep having to buy frames. 
BTW. KHS dual suspension frame. :

I hope the weld works. This will be the second weld job.


----------



## Phillycore (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey all.... been a member here since 2009, but didn't start posting until a week or two ago. (major lurker)

The name's John and I ride a 2008 Raleigh Mojave 8.0 all stock except for the wellgo mg-1 pedals and Thomson Elite seatpost. I've battled with my weight forever now, but I'm on the road down in the Clyde rankings since May when I started getting serious about losing some weight. I was 330# 13 weeks ago and now I'm 278# (down 52#) .
I'm just getting started back up again with the trail riding as I haven't ridden in about a year until last weekend which lit the fire again since I have a buddy to ride with again. I know it's a solo sport, but I always have more fun when riding along with someone.


----------



## jutrast (Jul 16, 2011)

5'-10" and 190 here... Down from 240 by putting some serious miles on. 

I ride a RMB Altitude 29se and Trek Fuel 80. 

Toby


----------



## mmreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Phillycore said:


> Hey all.... been a member here since 2009, but didn't start posting until a week or two ago. (major lurker)
> 
> The name's John and I ride a 2008 Raleigh Mojave 8.0 all stock except for the wellgo mg-1 pedals and Thomson Elite seatpost. I've battled with my weight forever now, but I'm on the road down in the Clyde rankings since May when I started getting serious about losing some weight. I was 330# 13 weeks ago and now I'm 278# (down 52#) .
> I'm just getting started back up again with the trail riding as I haven't ridden in about a year until last weekend which lit the fire again since I have a buddy to ride with again. I know it's a solo sport, but I always have more fun when riding along with someone.


52 lbs in 13 weeks!?!?!? how ya doing it man??? tell me the secret!! what else ya doing beside riding, and how often/long you riding?


----------



## bkaz (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all, I've been reading the forums for several weeks and thought I should finally start posting.

I'm 6'9", 215 and I'm riding a 12+ year old Alpina Univega 600. Until recently I'd never thought about replacing it. It's been a great bike and I'm definitely the type of person who gets settled in my ways.

But no more! I've got the urge to splurge and I'll be buying a new bike soon. I'll also be asking for your help in making a decision on what bike to get once I narrow down the choices from a gazillion to 3 or 4.

Oh, and I need to have 5 posts before I can start my own. Here's #3.


----------



## georgeslo (Jul 27, 2007)

i still owe you a pic of an induestructable kona carrying my ass around


----------



## ThreeMan (Mar 24, 2009)

*Answering the call*

Hey Fellas, 5' 8" and ringing in at 215. Down from 230. I am trying to get below 2 Bennies. Currently cruising on a Turner 5.Spot that I just assembled a few weeks ago. I also have a Fisher hard tail for just be-bopping.










I've been reading through the Clydes section and I have to say I am supremely impressed with what you guys have been accomplishing! Well Done. There is some very good information here, thank you.

Keep them rolling.


----------



## NYCitySlicker (Jul 29, 2011)

Ding dong!

I'm 6'1", 220 lbs. and I ride a dumpster baby of a bike (literally found it in a dumpster) that I've been slowly reviving when time and money allows. In reality, I got pretty lucky...Iron Horse Yakuza frame came out of the trash with a FSA headset, Easton bars and some random Shimano parts (brakes, crankset, etc.).

Can't wait to contribute!


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

Finally got myself a bike.
6'6 - 265lbs
2012 Trek Marlin, 23" stock. Upgrading as needed.


----------



## TowerZ29 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jatosan said:


> Me, I'm loving the Valve stems.
> 
> Hope no one is offended but I'm more on the TALL vs the Clydesdale side of things (6'5" 170lbs, and trying to keep get back to 190), but I appreciate all the info on bikes for those of us less vertically challenged.
> 
> I've got a Jamis Durango 29, stock, and it's great for now, but def could use some upgrades here and there, and want to look into a Santa Cruz Tallboy or Niner RIP 9.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

6'3" 225 ish #... 19" rumblefish one.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 220 pounds, 22" custom single speed and new XL Stumpjumper FSR Comp


----------



## dehaas70 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Hello all*

First time back on a bike in years, but it will be fun, 6'3, 408, riding a Specialized Rockhopper comp disc. Bike is an '04. I rode BMX and MTB in my youth and my goal is get south of 350. Living in ATL GA has the advantage of year round riding. Thanks to all as this forum is what has inspired me to get back on a bike and ride.


----------



## evhwanabe (May 30, 2011)

*New Here...... 6'-2" 245 lbs*

Down from 260 at the start of the summer.

Currently in the garage:
Vassago Bandersnatch - set up 1x10 w/ reba
Vassago Jabberwocky - SS rigid (love this bike)
Specialized Secteur Elite Apex - road bike...

Just built up a Karate Monkey for the girlfriend so now of course I want one to use as a commuter/fire road do it all type bike.


----------



## tyrone.minton (Feb 15, 2010)

Guess I'll play!

I'm 6'2" 290lbs on a Fisher HIFI deluxe.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD33 (Jan 2, 2009)

6' 00"

235 Lbs. (geared-up)

2011 Santa Cruz Carbon Tallboy

2009 Sette Razzo (rigid 1x9)


----------



## madhatter_ (Jul 30, 2011)

Also new here. 

5-11 - 335lbs. Originally got back to 270lbs until a car accident, put stacks of weight on doing nothing at all. Ride a Diamondback Arrival, going on 18 years old now. Nice bike, one of the early alloy frames. Needs a lot of TLC now though, but I think its worth rebuilding as it feels so great to ride. Just need to work out what to do with the front forks, seals have gone and nobody seems to know just what they are or how to go about repairing them, just all spring now so its quite soft in the front. :lol:


----------



## Lewisjac (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems like a good place to do my first post. 
I'm 6' 7" 245lbs. I like to ride my mountain bikes to stay in shape for my more serious hobby which is desert racing my dirt bike in the high deserts of California. For years I rode a 1994 Trek 8900 rigid. The bike has full XTR and has been a very durable bike since I am big and hard on equipment (as my dad used to say).
I recently bought a new bike (X9 Fantom Pro Ti 29er) since my 18 year old kid was wooping my butt on the downhills. Wow! What a difference! This bike just feels like it fits my big body much better and I can fly down hills like I would never have imagined on the old rigid.
P.S. - The plant in the picture is a very rare succulent called a Dudleya (or Laguna Beach Liveforever) which only grows in the hills around Laguna Beach. It was pretty cool to find one!:


----------



## NepaJames (Aug 4, 2011)

5'11 240 pounds, down from 280 one year ago. (Bodybuilding, before Mtn Biking). Such a great exercise for leaning out, I dont have to worry about doing cardio at the gym anymore! 

2009 Gary Fisher Piranha Hardtail
2011 Santa Cruz Tall boy aluminum


----------



## jschlesi (Aug 12, 2011)

Currently 255- Down from 320 in Feb. Picked up a road bike when Plantar Fasciatis became unbearable. just now starting to put some miles on my 2007 Cannondale R700.


----------



## Big_B_Murph (Aug 11, 2011)

6' and about 315 give or take.

2006 Gary Fisher Cake 3

2005 Gary Fisher Hoo Koo E Koo - broken and in process of being warrantied out. now a 2011 Trek 8500.


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

5'11 253 ( and losing)
Brand new Stumpy 29er comp.. ( after abusing a hardrock for 6 months)


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

6'9 252lbs (already dropped nearly 10lbs after getting back on a bike a little over a month ago)

Riding a 2011 Trek XCal 23" with a Thomson kick back seat post. Love it so far, but am looking at a wheel set to improve my confidence in the rims and put a better hub under me.


----------



## Arizona-Hermit (Aug 12, 2011)

*6'7", 380 lbs*

Looking for a bike as we speak. Want a 29er, hardtail, single speed.

Any recommendations would certainly be appreciated.

Will probably get a Surly Pugsley single speed once I hit 250 lbs.


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

Godfather1138 said:


> 6'9 252lbs (already dropped nearly 10lbs after getting back on a bike a little over a month ago)
> 
> Riding a 2011 Trek XCal 23" with a Thomson kick back seat post. Love it so far, but am looking at a wheel set to improve my confidence in the rims and put a better hub under me.


I recommend a pair of Azonic Outlaws. They have worked well for me.


----------



## Godfather1138 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jatosan said:


> I recommend a pair of Azonic Outlaws. They have worked well for me.


Looking into them, thanks for the suggestion :thumbsup:


----------



## flippedr6 (Aug 15, 2011)

Well here goes post number 1. I'm 6'2" 245 I bought a 2010 Spec Rockhopper (kicking myself for not getting the comp model). When I was flying for a living I got up to 266 just the job change and not eating at restaurants for every meal I lost the 20 lbs. Looking to get back down to my Mil weight of 200-205.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

6'1" 268#s 05 Giant Iguana, shooting for 230# by the end of the year


----------



## gaberdeen (Aug 8, 2011)

6'1 and 280 lbs. Picking up my new 2011 Gary Fisher Mamba on Friday. Still may upgrade to the Xcal.


----------



## crclark27 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm 6'1" 235 and I ride a specialized camber elite 29er.


----------



## DH.FR.0ne (Jul 17, 2010)

Guess I'm one of the smallest here - 5"7, 175lbs. Big things come in small packages and all that... not that 'package!' 
Riding my Balfa bb7 which probably weighs more than me, and an '07 Spesh Enduro for the lighter stuff.


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm back...for good this time...

I was a fairly hardcore mountain biker back in the late 90's. Fell out of it in College and then got married, had a kid, packed on some weight. 

Then one day in 2006, decided to buy a bike and get in shape. Bought a nice 2006 GF Pirahna. Rode it quite a bit, but then ran into some money issues and decided to sell it.

Fast forward to a few weeks ago when one of my best friends bought a Gary Fisher Bitter. Surprised the hell out of me because I never knew him to be interested in mountain biking. Of course, this re-kindled my passion and I decided to jump back in feet first.

As of today, I am 6'0 and 325 lbs. I consider myself a fairly athletic 325 though, most people guess I'm only 260 or so.... I suppose I "carry it well". I know have 2 kids, so of course money is a little tighter. 

I've decided to build a bike, mostly so I could spend at my own pace, buying a few parts at a time. I am scouring ebay, craigslist and other bike websites for steals and deals. But also so I could really learn how a bike truly works. Some may say this isn't a great Idea, but this is what I have decided. I have a great LBS to turn to if I get stuck. Realistically, it may take me a few months to get this bike on the trail, but I am ok with that. I've already shopped around for a complete bike, new and used, but I'm not ready to plunk down $500 plus for a complete bike. Even with the $200 and less deals on CL, I knew I would have to repair and or replace parts, so I figured, why not just build one?

So far I have purchased a frame - a NIB 2006 Miele UA 263. It is a solid all mountain type frame that I think will carry my a** around well. I got it for only $38 from Rocky Mountain Cyclery on eBay. I think I'm off to a good start.

I will get some pics up soon.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

Hi all, I'm 6'2" at a hefty 243, but dropping by the day. I'm down from 265 two months ago. I haven't started riding yet but hope to start soon, as I just acquired a K2 zed 3.0.


----------



## hartarthur (Jan 22, 2008)

*Large and in charge*

I'm 6'5" and 265... I broke the back end clean off of my specialized... Turns out carbon isn't as strong as they say. Moving to a Yetis ASR-7 - looking forward to riding down to the 240 range...


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Mr. Big Enough*

I'm 5'11" and clock in at 277lbs down from 318lbs and i ride a 2009 Pivot Mach 5 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dcf250 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Heavy hockey guy here*

Hey all, I'm a solid 285 yet carry it pretty good. Thanks ice hockey!. I'm riding a 2010 Marin Bolinas Ridge Hardtail. Im installing some goodies today, Shimano SLX double ring crank set, Avid Single Digit 7brakes (levers and brakes), SRAM straight jacket cables/ housings and a Blackpire Stinger. Pics to follow. Other than that I'm using Kool Stop MTB pads, Free Agent peddles, and a WTB Velociraptor rear tire/ Geax Saguaro front. Being heavy I cant climb so well, but i can descend like a boulder.


----------



## kdrchuck (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello,
6' and I roll around at 217lbs most of the time. Heaviest I saw on the scale was 267 and I was as low as 193 2 years ago. I looked great but felt like ****. I move and feel the best between 210 and 220. I did get to fight in a lower wheight class but still got my ass kicked. 

I recently purchased a New Fezzari Alta Peak after breaking and upgrading every part (excluding the frame) on my trek 4 series in less than 2 years.

I will let you know how this Fezzari bike is.


----------



## blazin05 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm 5'9 280 
Riding a hardrock xc About 16 miles a day


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

At a all time high here, 6'1" ish and 240lb's trying to shed some weight for a week away riding in 5week, pretty fit though with it but way too much food 

Riding a 456 and the Alex DP17 rim has survived a year somehow with me on it and a 2.3+ tire, nothing rocky though.

Just selling a RM Element frame as I've bought a full Whyte E5 seems to be handling me fine.

When I started I was similar ish weight dropped 30lb's from here and was riding a 40lb GT Ruckus I-drive thinking I needed the strength, these days it's not an issue strangely.


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

6'3 and 205 
My bike its a GT Zaskar, but I have also a GT Pantera 20''


----------



## CoachBTE (Aug 26, 2011)

I will soon hopefully be joining you guys. I am 6'1" and 285lb former college football player who has decided to pick up mountain biking. I will hopefully be picking up a 2008 Haro Flightline Comp for $200 tomorrow!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

altisimo said:


> 6'3 and 205
> My bike its a GT Zaskar, but I have also a GT Pantera 20''


Another GT fan here! Ride a '88 Timberline daily for commuting, touring/bike-camping, and some trail riding. Mines a 22 which is about right for me.

"How bigga boy are ya?"

I should be 210. I've dropped down from 295 to 265 over the past 5 months of commuting to work (15 miles round-trip), longer rides, bike camping trips, and swimming a little.


----------



## 1adamb (Aug 26, 2011)

Currently 40 years old, around 250 lbs. Started biking in the 90's at around 180 lbs and bought a new then 1994 Trek 850 rigid. Upgraded in 97 to a trek 850 front suspension. Stopped riding around 2000 or so, trying to get back in. Still have my Treks and just bought a Gary Fisher Hifi Plus FS... hope it holds up.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

6'1" 210lb. New build:


----------



## llb_dll (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow, glad I found this place! 6'4" and 270ish pounds. Current bikes are 2010 GT Transeo 2.0 Disc, 2001 Cannondale M400 with RST fork and Tektro Vbrakes, and current budget project bike is a 1996 Specialized Rockhopper. All 21-22 inch frames.


----------



## myckls (Apr 21, 2006)

6'5", 250lbs fully loaded on a 6mo old RIP9. 

made the switch from a specilized enduro that never felt quite right. The longer wheelbase on the 9er, due to the 29" wheels, makes it feel much more stable when standing. Definitely a plus for the tall guys


----------



## ballpythonman (Aug 26, 2011)

*6'1 235*

2010 Hardrock frame
Nothing is stock, and everything has held up so far.
Mavic Crossland Rims, RockShox SID XC fork

Started riding at 285 and dropped 50 since December 2010.


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello All!
I'm getting back into the hobby after a 18 year hiatus from riding. I'm currently down to 286 Lbs and I'm 6"1' tall and I'm looking to get myself a bike. I work very close to the Jenson USA shop in Corona and I've been looking at either an 18 or 19 inch Rocky Mountain Vertex 29er hard tail. For someone my size would anybody here think that is a bad option or a good one?


----------



## Restricted (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in. 6' 1" 245lbs.

As a teenager I mountain biked everyday. Then life got in the way. 10 years later, I rediscovered mtn. biking and I'm hooked again. Picked this up about a month ago on Craigslist.

2006 Novara Method 2.0


----------



## slooowfoot (Apr 5, 2010)

6'1", 220 lbs, I ride a Trek Fuel EX 9 and a XO1


----------



## Apexpredator65 (Aug 26, 2011)

6'1" tall, 282 Lbs. 
Just got myself a Rocky Mountain Vertex 29er.


----------



## jbes (Jun 29, 2011)

*6'10" 330lbs/Rockhopper Expert 29er*

I'm 6'10" and 330lbs. Definitely have to drop some lbs! But, even back when I was a young buck (36 now) playin' college hoops I never got below 265 (and that was really thin for me). Anyway, I mountain biked from 16 'til I was 25 and I've been out of it since then. Just picked up a closeout 2011 Rockhopper Expert 29er yesterday (23" frame). I'll definitely need to upgrade some odds & ends (wheelset, shock come to mind immediately) but she'll get me back in the dirt!


----------



## marchone (Aug 16, 2011)

*6'-4" / 210lbs / 60 years old*

*Surly Karate Monkey*
rigid singlespeed 32 x 17
MTB Exiwolf 2.3 29" knobby tires
Avid BB7 mechanical disc brakes
platform pedals

Got it only a week ago. I should take 10 pounds off easily in the next few weeks. My calves are already bulging and I haven't seen a gym in 5 years. I always walk a lot which explains the rapid gain in my leg muscles but doesn't help my beer gut.

Still finding my ideal seat and handlebar heights. The bar being a bit too low gives my wrists, arms and shoulders a good workout.

When I can take the steepest long grade on my regular route (Queensboro Bridge NYC) without huffing I'll gear up to 40 x 17 and max at 48 x17.

Slick Schwalbe Big Apple 2.3s will give me less rolling resistance and better control at low speed than the knobbies do because of their flex.


----------



## ScotR (Aug 16, 2011)

2007 Kona Hoss I picked up used a few weeks ago. Coming off a 1995 Diamond back this bike is a big step up and so far I love it. I'm 6.0 235lb and would like to see 215.


----------



## teggy84 (Jun 29, 2011)

how do you guys feel about a raleigh talus 29 comp


----------



## laser beam (Sep 17, 2011)

6'5" 230
Specialized stumpy comp


----------



## gbuckmelter (Jul 24, 2008)

*6'5" 260 Clyde Rider SLC, Utah*

When I was 22 years old I was 6'5" 190 lbs. I encountered some health issues and got up top 278 at my heaviest. I'm now 37 years old and weigh 260 lbs. I'm in the best shape I've been in over 15 years. I'm currently riding a Giant Anthem X3 and love it. I feel as if this bike was made specifically for me. Extreme comfort and climbs like a maniac. The bike came with Mavic XM 177 rims but after my second ride bombing down a hill I got really uncomfortable with the flex I was feeling. I did tons of research and had bought two Atom Lab General Issue rims and I love these!! Very strong!!.


----------



## Sdgreen (Jun 28, 2011)

5' 9 250lbs


----------



## ej63090 (Aug 18, 2011)

6'2" 235lbs. 2011 Giant Revel 0.


----------



## hermantile (Jan 13, 2009)

*Another clyde checkin in!*

Long time lurker just catching up with my fellow clydesdales.

76" tall, 255#

Riding a Kona Kula 29'r Deluxe and a Felt F65 Roadie. Seems like I've taken most of '11 off. I really miss riding. '10 averaged about 100 miles a week then taking that stupid job in Denver killed my season. Commuting 160+ miles a day kind of ruined my after work motivation. Maybe fall will provide some riding time. I just need to force myself out 2 or 3 times and I'll have the bug again!


----------



## FOAM (Jun 8, 2011)

When I joined this forum a few months back I was 255 lbs. (6' 0"). Did some research, OK....a TON of research before buying a bike. I knew I eventually wanted to do a lot of trail riding but my 1st priority was to loose some weight. Anyhow I ended up buying a 2011 Redline Monocog at my LBS. I had them change the rear cog and put on some Schwalbe Big Apple tires so the bike would be more suitable for road riding...for now.

Well I'm now down to 235 lbs. and still going. My goal is 199 lbs. (for now) and when I hit that goal I will buy myself, as a reward, a road bike and then return my Monocog to it's original state and use that for my SS trail rides.

Absolutely loving this whole cycling thing with my SS Monocog along with the Endomondo route tracking app. I'm eating better, getting good exercise and though I'm still overweight with still a lot of jiggle to burn, I'm already feeling better than I have in a long time.


----------



## cavscout66 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Clyde Check in*

6' 7" and 240 lbs. Ride a Cannondale Flash 29er XL frame.


----------



## New in CO (Sep 3, 2011)

Digging around the MTBR forums and found one just for me. 6'1" and 245lbs, down from 260 a year ago. I drop to 240 every few weeks, but seem to eat my way back up to 245. I really want to get under that 240 and keep going down. Life just seems to get in the way of riding as much as I would like. 

I have a few weeks on my size XL access prowler 3.0 29er. Very happy with it so far. I had a too small Scott entry level hard tail previously. The prowler just fits me so much better. 

Hope to check in before ski season starts at a lower weight as I continue to ride this fall!


----------



## samuelm16 (Sep 8, 2011)

330lb 6'2'' just got a specialized hardrock 29er id love to get down to 280


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

6' 297lbs Just bought an 04' Hardrock. Gotta lose a bunch of weight!


----------



## lito820 (Sep 15, 2011)

5'9", 255lbs...2011 Hardrock Disc 29er, started 1 month ago at 267lbs, goal weight is 190lbs


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

6'2, 245. I have lost 18 pounds already, and am shooting for 220#.


----------



## jrussette (Aug 30, 2011)

damion said:


> 6'4" and 225lb riding a big ass Gemini. Here is a pic.


6'2" 237 Riding A Big Ass Gemini

Is your rear thru axle a pain to get out. I have to hammer it out with 1/4" sockets. Tried Cleaning it up with emery cloth and the inside of hub to but doesn't seem to help. I'm new to thru axle just wondering if there all like this.

Oh it won't let me put my pic on there its in my profile but I don't have enough post. To Post a link.


----------



## (sp?) (Aug 29, 2011)

*glad to be here*

6'-5"/255 - the latter due to lack of riding. :nono:

1) Peter Mooney Custom roadbike, built for me in '88, full Campagnolo, upgraded to integrated shifters and 9 speed in late nineties. many centuries done on this one. 

2) Merlin hardtail Ti mountain bike. L frame size (bought in an era when folks didn't concern themselves with frame size). light AND flexible, bastard combo of XTR, SunTour (remember them?) with SRAM shifters.

3) Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon 29er, just purchased but not delivered. XXL frame size, XTR, etc.

looking to doing more biking overall to lose 30 pounds or so.


----------



## Mr.Biker (Sep 17, 2011)

6'4", 235lbs

2006 Giant Trance 4 (five years of abuse and still going strong)


----------



## Wildebeast (Apr 5, 2011)

I am 6'2" around 200 in the buff, can I join you in this section? What exactly constitutes the legendary Clyde status?


----------



## slooowfoot (Apr 5, 2010)

For WORS races it is 200+


----------



## Borch (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm 5'11" and tipped the scales at an embarassing 325 pounds back on August 1. Since then I started riding to work everyday and going on at least one 20+ miler a week. Happy to say that after 8 weeks I am now a less embarassing but still not great 308 pounds.

For now I'm riding a Windsor 29.1 single speed modified from a 32/18 gearing to a 42/18.


----------



## Lewy (Aug 23, 2009)

I am 6' 2" and 119kgs(262lbs) started the year at 126kgs.

I really need to stop eating so much crap. I have ridden 4632kms this year and only dropped 7kgs.

I couldn't ride 150kms in one day earlier in the year though.


----------



## NHmtnbke (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm 6'1" 245lbs dowm from 268lbs. 45 yrs old.
Pedaling an older stock Trek 4300 19.5" frame.


----------



## dmatz (Nov 1, 2008)

*Big Boy*

I am 6'5 and 300 lbs. Ride a XTR tallboy carbon with Stan/Flow rims and Chris King Hubs, I ride hard and no issues. Just did the Fools Gold race and the only thing that fell off was my bottle cage (and tons of sweat)

Also have a Gen 2 Nomad Aluminum. Love this bike but was better for Colorado. I now live in FL and the Tallboy does the trick better down here.


----------



## stretch.garrett (Apr 6, 2007)

*Hi I'm Aaron and I'm a Clydesdale....Hi Aaron.*

I'm weighing in at 6'6" and 250 lb I used to look like a cyclist when I was 20 now 10 years 60 pound later I look like a bouncer. Some one said "what haven't we broken?" Yes I have broken every aluminum frame that didn't have a suspension fork attached to it. Chains snap for no apparent reason, cranks, chain rings and petals don't last all that long. Specialized told me if I broke another Fat Boy 24" they weren't going to warranty it. I now ride a steel Leader road bike, Meeeh after breaking the aluminum/carbon leader frame. My Mtn bike is a 22" Sette Razzo 9er with Manitou Tower 100mm fork (needs the extra heavy springs) and I love it. Last but not least Specialized 24" team BMX with a Manitou black 100mm fork. I will always love this bike. The Sun BFR rims have survived 4 frames and two sets of hubs.

Ride fat boy ride!


----------



## mestapho (Sep 3, 2011)

6"1" - 250

99 GT Zaskar
2007 Specialized FSR XC


----------



## knobster368 (Sep 25, 2011)

6' 280


2010 Specialized Roubiax Expert
2012 Trek Cobia


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

6'2" 220lbs 
2010 GT Avalanche 1.0

I was down to a healthy 195lbs when I was riding daily but some injuries have had me sidelined for a few months. Hopefully I'll be back to riding soon. TX has been hotter than hell this summer and now that it's cooling down I can't wait to get back on the trails.


----------



## VERTIGO2 (Jun 21, 2011)

5' 11", 225 Lb

05 Cannondale Prophet
98 Cannondale Uber V


----------



## Sternadel (Oct 8, 2011)

*Fluffy*

6ft 4in. 385lbs I ride a xl giant revel 3


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

6f @ 275lbs


----------



## bobtheman (Oct 9, 2007)

*Maybe I'm not a Clydesdale anymore!*

Hi,

A year ago I was 208 lbs and 6'5" tall. I ride a GF HiFi 29er. Now after a cancer diagnosis last January and eight months of chemo, I'm down to 187lbs (still 6'5"). Oh yea, and cancer free! 

Bob


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

bobtheman said:


> Hi,
> 
> A year ago I was 208 lbs and 6'5" tall. I ride a GF HiFi 29er. Now after a cancer diagnosis last January and eight months of chemo, I'm down to 187lbs (still 6'5"). Oh yea, and cancer free!
> 
> Bob


Grats man..........n ride onzzz


----------



## dr.lee.g (Oct 10, 2011)

lazymuf said:


> 6f @ 275lbs


What type of bike is that and what is your setup? I'm a beginner to mountain biking and after lurking about on these forums a while, I decided to save a little more money and get a good starter bike rather than a Wal-Mart special. I'm 6'0" 270-280lbs and I don't have a bike shop less than 80 miles away, so what would my best option be for getting started?

This is my first post, btw. I'm looking forward to putting a pic of whatever I get on here in the near future.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

dr.lee.g said:


> What type of bike is that and what is your setup?


Its a SIR9 from NINER...u can check em out at Niner Bikes | The Big Revolution

I set it up with a Shimano 2012 XT group 2X10, 
Wheelset Velocity P35 with IRD FireXC pro tire 2.1
Stem n Seatpost Thomson.


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

6' 270lbs
Marin Nail Trail 29er
BMC SLX01 racemaster (road)
Cannondale Caad9-7 full rival ugrade

Started out at 330lbs, bought a road bike and got down to current weight with thousands of miles and eating much healthier. Had two babies in the past 13 months, so the time to ride is limited, but the pleasure of spending time with kids is great pay off.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ridin Clydestyle*

6'2' 231 lbs 42 yrs. of age (22 yrs of age mature)

Specialized Camber Elite XL stock 'cept for switching out the straight handle bar for a riser. Cross country rider. 
Bianchi Imola 58 cm steel roadie.

I'm nearly the biggest I've ever been in raw terms of weight. I have been lifting a lot lately so I can sort of confidently say that some of that would be muscle, but I'd be kidding myself if I thought I didn't need to lose 10-20.


----------



## Dabull77 (Oct 14, 2011)

*210 and fast*

Dude is it just me or does the bike world neglect 200 lbs plus rider who over 6ft? I'm on a giant trance x4 and have had to replace the cassette the chain and the back derailleur. That's usual wear and tear but my main concern is the suspension... I've pumped up the back shock but I don't know what to do with the front shock..seems it only really helps when I lock it out.. Any suggestions would be helpful as I like to launch my big ass off things...I'm also about 6ft and about 210.,. But a damn fit 210 if I don't say so myself.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been fortunate that my Clydeness hasn't busted up too many parts (1 seatpost)...but to your point, clothing, that's another matter. For me, I start at the XL sizes and see if anything is going to fit.


----------



## Ham-N-Cheese (Oct 14, 2011)

6' 4" 240lb. Ancient Gary Fisher Cronos and a ss rigid fork GT Aggressor. I know-old out of date bikes but I am an old out of date guy. Funny how people seem to bail off the trail when I come flying dowm behind them. Must be all the creaking and moaning the bike is doing trying to carry my large self.


----------



## cbkalpine (Oct 15, 2011)

*trek rookie*

Im 6'7" and ride a 21" trek 4300. Currently at 245#.


----------



## jsk4571 (Oct 15, 2011)

6'2 285 kinda guy that will be lucky to get below 220. Due to a back injury I ended up selling my bike to get extra cash now I am in the gym 5 to 6 days a week and planning to start a build this winter. I would like to be 235 by spring. I caught the riding bug again after riding a rental rocky mountain at cuyuna trails in Crosby Minnesota. I was very pumped after the ride! It was nice to know that I can still handle a bike, just needed to get the legs back. I GOT SPANKED BY GF DAD WHO is maybe 5'9 165# soaking wet. I could get him on the downhills easy but everytime I needed to pedal he was gone. I don't like loosing so its time to build a big boy bike.


----------



## jsk4571 (Oct 15, 2011)

Any suggestion on frames forks wheels brakes and other components would be helpful, thanks everyone


----------



## Crawl Away (Oct 15, 2011)

*6'2" 225*

Just bought a 2011 Mamba. I hope to drop ten or fifteen lbs. in the next couple of months.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

RobbVII said:


> 6' 297lbs Just bought an 04' Hardrock. Gotta lose a bunch of weight!


Nice! I started off @ 285 riding an '04 Hardrock Comp Disc. I LOVE that bike.

As of right now, I've still got the '04 Hardrock, and I use it primarily for trails. I also have a Schwinn Frontier GSX cromo that's either a 96 or 97...not sure. Use it for commuting. I also literally just got off the phone after ordering an '11 P.1. Should be here in a week...can't wait.


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, 5'11 @ 210. I am riding a old Raleigh M-60.


----------



## jcbpc (Oct 11, 2011)

Im 6ft and 225, ride a 2012 specialized hard rock 29er sport, got into riding to spend more quality time with the family and we are loving it so far.


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

5'11" @ 310. Riding a 2011 C'Dale Trail SL4 29'er.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, the last time that I posted was on 7/11/11 and here is an update. I have lost 17 pounds or so. Currently hovering around 321. I am lifting weights and doing cardio daily. I had some pretty great rides this summer. The weight is coming off slow and steady. Here is a recent picture. I am 8 days out from the Iceman Cometh Race in Traverse City. My only regret is not waiting one more year. I was hoping to be at or below 300 but here goes nothing.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

jsk4571 said:


> 6'2 285 kinda guy that will be lucky to get below 220. Due to a back injury I ended up selling my bike to get extra cash now I am in the gym 5 to 6 days a week and planning to start a build this winter. I would like to be 235 by spring. I caught the riding bug again after riding a rental rocky mountain at cuyuna trails in Crosby Minnesota. I was very pumped after the ride! It was nice to know that I can still handle a bike, just needed to get the legs back. I GOT SPANKED BY GF DAD WHO is maybe 5'9 165# soaking wet. I could get him on the downhills easy but everytime I needed to pedal he was gone. I don't like loosing so its time to build a big boy bike.


Don't worry about the numbers on the scale. Do it right and go slow. livestrong.com has a great calorie and nutrition tracker. Fast weight loss doesn't last!


----------



## scmclark (Oct 26, 2011)

6'4" 235 lbs.. Riding a 2012 Trek mamba 29er 21"


----------



## glenn a (Oct 30, 2011)

6' 4" and 216. My heaviest was 225. I ride a 19" Kona Dawg with 780mm answer bars.


----------



## Prat859 (Oct 31, 2011)

6' 3" and 275 lbs.

I ride a stock 2011 specialized hardrock 29er, XL frame


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Literally just picked her up yesterday...2011 p.1

So far, all I've done is test her out, pull of the reflectors, and peel off the warning labels. Looking for pedals/grips/seat now, and might narrow the bars up a bit as well.

I'm 6' and 238.5 as of this morning.


----------



## gillotte (Oct 22, 2011)

310ish (+/- a few) a old full sussie powerlite p-19 lol bought it i think for like 170-200ish from sams club many years ago and surprisingly hasnt had a part fail yet but plan on upgrading probably to a specialized or a trek soon.


----------



## Herzalot (Apr 26, 2009)

*6'4" 210lbs Yeti 575*

6'4" Long torso 210lbs Yeti 575 (xl)


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

6'3"@235lbs
I ride a XL Spec Camber Comp 29er



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Thesmaz (Nov 17, 2011)

New to the forums, recently retired Aur Force, decided to get back into riding and picked up a 2011 XL Rumblefish, converted to tubless. I'm 6' 3.5", 225. Been out on a few rides, really like the bike but still getting it dialed in and my fitness is coming back quickly.


----------



## deleteyourselph (Aug 25, 2011)

2010 Trek 2.3
2010 Stumpjumper Comp 29er

6'1" 290lb Wisconsin bred big boy in the house.

Be afraid.


----------



## SoFlorider (Aug 31, 2011)

*Borderline Clydesdale*

At 5'11, 208lbs, I am riding a 2012 Specialized Rockhopper 29er.


----------



## eric671 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Hello from Guam*

6' 7", 37" inseam 240lbs. Bought a Giant XXL Escaper. Not sure if they sell them in the states. Just put longer 180mm cranks on.

New to biking, but caught the bug. Getting away from running and more into mountain biking.

Just trying to figure it out. :madman::thumbsup:

Eric671


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 215lbs (down from roughly 240lbs last spring), riding a fixed gear road bike, 22" frame single speed mtb, XL stumpy fsr comp and this guy below  1991 Specialized Hardrock


----------



## itsgerson (Jun 30, 2010)

6'2" at 225lbs today. Down from 310lbs in July of 2010.

My 07 cannondale prophet 5 at 27lbs and my brand new custom made XC race bike at 20lbs


----------



## dontpanic356 (Jun 15, 2011)

6-4 and 230

Ride a Santa Cruz Blur LT 2011, size XL


----------



## schott1984 (Nov 28, 2011)

280-290lbs, 6'3", 2011 Giant Anthem X 29er 3.


----------



## iloop (Oct 5, 2008)

380lbs, 6"4, 2011 Trek/GF X-Caliber


----------



## TOOQIKK (Nov 28, 2011)

6'2" 245lbs ....been out of biking for years...bought a xr250 just to tool around on(i was in a bad accident a few years back and got this just to help get some exercise).....only got on it like three times in three years! Then earlier this year took it on a "easy" trail and broke it! Rear hub is shot, ripped the handle bars off(literally)....so it sat in the garage and now have a xr500 that i am goin to use the frame from and add upgraded parts to it(ie front fork, seat, bars, rims, tires, etc)....I will do light trail riding(our trails around here have lots of roots are very narrow and twisty and have some fun rocky down hill parts and some good up hills....nothing extreme or crazy. We also just had a time trail course put in havent gotten to ride it yet looks like fun though....cool site! Just found it today! So I joined!


----------



## Stranglehold (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm 6' 4'' and 330 lbs. I ride a Raleigh Talus 29. The bike fits me great I lost about 30 pounds since having the bike 4 months. I also have a trek 7300 hybrid.


----------



## Lucky_Skunk (Jan 25, 2008)

6'2" 225lbs, All legs

2011 Salsa Spearfish


----------



## jfgarcia71 (Oct 28, 2011)

6'3" - 250, right now. 
I started last year with a 2011 Hardrock Sport Disc 29er in a 23" frame. All the other bikes made me look like a giant and this one actually fit me. But after riding for a while and really getting into it, i decided that I wanted to keep my family jewels, plus I wanted full suspension (I needed it, or so I claimed) and picked up an 2011 Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29er in a Large frame. Overall , I am really satisfied. I feel that with the lower top tube I can now take some bigger risks without any undue damage. I see that everyone else posted photos, so mine are on an IOU. Hopefully, I will get a chance to posting some soon.


----------



## motorbacon (Jun 17, 2010)

6'6" 230.

'09 Kona Big Kahuna with drops.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

6'2" and 274 lbs, down from 280. Was riding a too small 2005 Rocky Mountain Element, which is now my 14 year old's. I just got a Niner Jet 9 X7 build. Very nice ride for my big self. Goal is to get down to 230 lbs.


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

Jet 9 pics


----------



## saltynutz (Jul 16, 2011)

6'2" 230# 21" hifi


----------



## TheFCuddy (Jul 25, 2011)

6'6" 250 and I ride a 21" 2012 Superfly100 Al Pro and a XL Yeti Big Top. I run Stan's ZTR Flow wheels on King hubs, great luck there. I did crack the Big Top frame recently...Split the carbon in the rear...


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

TheFCuddy said:


> 6'6" 250 and I ride a 21" 2012 Superfly100 Al Pro and a XL Yeti Big Top. I run Stan's ZTR Flow wheels on King hubs, great luck there. I did crack the Big Top frame recently...Split the carbon in the rear...


While I was researching new 29 HT's I was very interested in the Big Top. I called Yeti and was told 240 was the frames weight limit.

I'm riding a 2011 Cdale Flash 3 Carbon, 5'11" 300lbs.


----------



## TheFCuddy (Jul 25, 2011)

Rnd0209 said:


> While I was researching new 29 HT's I was very interested in the Big Top. I called Yeti and was told 240 was the frames weight limit.
> 
> I'm riding a 2011 Cdale Flash 3 Carbon, 5'11" 300lbs.


I guess I should have done that because it's costing me around $300 to have a 3 month old frame replaced under warranty. The frame sizing says up to 6'6" but only 240 lbs weight limit. That is some weak sauce! Might have to be ditching the Yeti...


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

TheFCuddy said:


> I guess I should have done that because it's costing me around $300 to have a 3 month old frame replaced under warranty. The frame sizing says up to 6'6" but only 240 lbs weight limit. That is some weak sauce! Might have to be ditching the Yeti...


Indeed it is for a "hand made bike" check out the cdale carbon flashes, unreal handeling and feel, Weight limit is 355 with gear and a lifetime warranty. Just make sure you have the lbs ditch the crank and switch to x9 becuase the fsa chain rings themselves cause major chain suck.

I also looked at the Trek superfly ht and that was rated for 300 as well.


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

Not sure if its been said but Specialzed is only warrantying ANY of thier frames up to 250#


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

jeepingeek said:


> Not sure if its been said but Specialzed is only warrantying ANY of thier frames up to 250#


I checked with spec. They told me anything carbon is 240. Aluminum is no limit.


----------



## jeepingeek (Aug 13, 2011)

hmm. thanks... i shall be taking this up with who told me this.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rnd0209 said:


> I checked with spec. They told me anything carbon is 240. Aluminum is no limit.


Here is all of Spec's 2012 weight limits:

http://service.specialized.com/coll.../pdf/2012-Bicycle-Owner-s-Manual-Appendix.pdf.

Shows carbon frames limits from 240-275 depending on frame, and aluminum to 300lbs (total weight including gear)


----------



## Rnd0209 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cool thanks for the link. I guess that customer service at spec thinks 300lbs is considered no weight limit. Lol.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rnd0209 said:


> Cool thanks for the link. I guess that customer service at spec thinks 300lbs is considered no weight limit. Lol.


Even if your over 300lbs and have a spec.......if they ask how much you weigh.....just say 299 with gear.:thumbsup:


----------



## MortenRE (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm 6'2", leggy - 176lbs. I ride a large Spesh Enduro ..


----------



## 6ft9inmtnbkr (Jun 27, 2009)

*XXL Clydesdale*

I'm 6'9" and I weigh 265lbs. I ride a Niner S.I.R. I have to say... this bike has really held up to quite a beating. I took it down Porcupine Rim, didn't avoid too many rocks and didn't have a single problem.


----------



## TheFCuddy (Jul 25, 2011)

6ft9inmtnbkr said:


> I'm 6'9" and I weigh 265lbs. I ride a Niner S.I.R. I have to say... this bike has really held up to quite a beating. I took it down Porcupine Rim, didn't avoid too many rocks and didn't have a single problem.


What size are you riding? I bet the steel is a good way to go for durability and ride. I bet you flex the hell out of it though.


----------



## Dirtscience (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm 6'2" and 220+. I ride a SS specialized stumpjumper and a XL spech enduro.


----------



## Dirtscience (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm 6'2" and 220+. I ride a SS specialized stumpjumper and a XL spech enduro.


----------



## MTB_Happy_Gilmore (Mar 3, 2006)

*Clyde Ready Size Large*

Here's mine, its "For Sale" in MTBR Full Suspension Classifieds

2007 Giant Anthem ALUXX Aluminum frame ----> "LARGE"
Crank Brother Cobalt Wheels 
Formula Puro Oro Brakes w/Kevlar Brake Lines
Formula 150mm Rotors (F&R)
XTR Cranks 42/32/22 
XT Front Derailleur
XT Rear Derailleur
XT Shifters
Cassette Sram PG 990 (9 Speed) 
Sram Chain PC 991
Seat WTB Silverado (Ti-rails)
Thompson seat Elite post 
Ergon GC2 Grips 
Fox RP2 Shock (recently serviced)
Fox 32 F80 Fork (recently serviced)
Tires Kenda Dread Tread (F&R)
Ritchey SPD clipless pedals
$1150.00


----------



## giantjeff (May 1, 2010)

6'3'' and 235 pounds. Riding a Xlarge Niner Rip Nine.


----------



## MicahZ (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm 6'6, 230#, and I ride a 98' GT lts-2000 and a 96' lts-3. Id like a stump jumper, but I'd also like Jessica Simpson, LOL. Maybe ill get lucky and find a big guy trick thread I can get in on instead.


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

09 epic
240lbs


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry just need 5 posts so ican start new thread....


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

giantjeff said:


> 6'3'' and 235 pounds. Riding a Xlarge Niner Rip Nine.


This a huge monster...Awesome


----------



## pjskibm (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm 5'10" and fluctuate between 205-225. Currently riding a '11 Giant Anthem 29 X3, Gary Fisher Rig SS, and a Giant Defy 3. Have to admit that I am my own worst enemy when it comes to my weight. Hopefully this is the year. I have an appointment with a proctologist next week to remove my head!  I know what I need to do, but can't stick to it. :madman:


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

6'-4" and 230 lbs. I ride an 09 spesh Enduro SL. I had to ditch the E150 fork and go with a Talas 36 with an uncut steerer to get away from the low bar cross country feeling ride. It has been a great bike, but I kind of regret not buying a 29er like Giantjeff has.


----------



## redcarguy (Oct 27, 2011)

1st post...be nice!

6'1" 285 - 295 -- mostly torso

Gary Fisher HiFi 21" stock -- dragging my fat a$$ and my 6 year old on a Trek Mountain train through the "forrest" (as he calls it)...working to shed a few "extra" pounds.

Leader 510H - built with the remains of my dead (read broken frame) 1995 Mongoose Rockadile...i loved that low tech wonder!

I sold a Gary Fisher Rig (too much work), Gary Fisher Cobia (impulse CL purchase...too small), and a Monobecane hard tail POS (another impulse buy, nice parts...frame was CRAP).

love the HiFi and the time i get to spend with my son...wish it was warmer, or i wasnt such a wimp, so i could ride more!


----------



## proraptor (Jul 19, 2010)

Im 250 lbs and ride a 2012 santa cruz nomad carbon


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

5'10 and 160lbs..... 











Hey that's pretty big for Asian standards.


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

*me too*

I'm 6'3 and up to 287 lbs after the holidays. 
2011 Garry Fisher Mamba, went tubless after too many pinch and thorn flats. 
Gotta get serious and work on my physical conditioning, to really enjoy the fun this sport has to offer..love hoping over logs and tight single bike trails.:cornut: i rambled:madman:


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

6'3" 32.5 inseam all torso 280 lbs trying to decide between a full squishy or a 29er


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

jaydee1445 said:


> 6'3" 32.5 inseam all torso 280 lbs trying to decide between a full squishy or a 29er


Get a full squishy 29er......


----------



## sigurd02 (Jan 9, 2012)

5'11'' 220lbs rockhopper comp. hoping said bike will bring that second number down a bit :thumbsup:


----------



## goodoldlevi (Jan 11, 2012)

6.4, 310
Giant Talon 2


----------



## jaydee1445 (Jan 5, 2012)

jaydee1445 said:


> 6'3" 32.5 inseam all torso 280 lbs trying to decide between a full squishy or a 29er


Decided on a rigid 19"29er Motobecane Fantom 29 Pro from lbs Cycle Spectrum BD retail shop for $1295 IMHO best bang for my buck.
IT was upgraded from spec with Elixar CR hydros could not get the same level components from a big name for less than twice the price Also got him to throw in a set of Wellgo WPD-M9 clipless

Fork Rockshox Reba 29" RL dual air Travel:100mm w/Pop Loc remote 
Crankset FSA Afterburner Hollow-Forged Aluminum arms, 24/32/42T, (15 ~17:170mm 19~21:175mm)
Bottom Bracket FSA MegaEXO external bearing 73mm
Pedals Mountain Platform
Front Derailleur Shimano XT 10SPEED DynaSYS, 31.8mm clamp
Rear Derailleur Shimano XTR SGS 10SPEED long cage, DynaSYS for 30 Speed (M980SGS)
Shifters Shimano XT DynaSYS 30 speed trigger shift
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano DynaSYS SLX KCS-HG81-10 11-36t 10Speed
Chain Shimano SLX KCNHG74112, for 30 speed
Hubs Gravity Disc, Precision bearing with Quick Release, Thru-Axle front hub
Spokes Stainless steel
Rims WTB Lazer disc Trail 29" 32h w/single eyelet, Black anodized Aluminum
Tires Kenda Small Block Eight 29x2.1, 120TPI Folding KEVLAR bead
Brakes Avid ELIXIR CR GLOSS BLACK Disc Brake 180mm Avid HS1 rotors
Brake Levers Avid ELIXIR CR GLOSS BLACK Disc Brake
Headset VP-A88, threadless 1 1/8 in
Handlebar Black Finish Aluminum Ritchey COMP Rizer 20mm * 620w * 6° Alloy DIA:31.8
Stem Black Finish Aluminum Ritchey COMP Ext. 110mm * 6° Alloy BAR BORE:31.8 threadless
Tape/Grip WTB DualCompound
Saddle WTB Rocket V comp
Seat Post Black Richey Finish Aluminum Mountain 27.2mm x 350mm
Seat Post Clamp Super Light Alloy with Bolt


----------



## TheFCuddy (Jul 25, 2011)

jaydee1445 said:


> Decided on a rigid 19"29er Motobecane Fantom 29 Pro from lbs Cycle Spectrum BD retail shop for $1295 IMHO best bang for my buck.
> IT was upgraded from spec with Elixar CR hydros could not get the same level components from a big name for less than twice the price Also got him to throw in a set of Wellgo WPD-M9 clipless
> 
> Fork Rockshox Reba 29" RL dual air Travel:100mm w/Pop Loc remote
> ...


The Motobecane is a fine bike. I rode the snot out of a Fantom Pro for one year. I tried to break the frame with hard riding but it would not give!!


----------



## Davesnhere (Apr 3, 2005)

6'0, 230lbs...working on bringin it down! Currently ride a 2011 Giant Anthem 1, 29er...Wishin I could ride everyday, but gotta pay the bills!


----------



## PLAYOFFXII (Jan 17, 2012)

*help I'm new!*

hi guys I'm new to this forum and biking I'm 21 5'11'' and about 300lbs more or less I'm looking to get a bike to ride with my friends and also lose some weight any suggestions?! I'm located in the bay area. any shops, bike models or anyone selling please let me know thanks guys!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

PLAYOFFXII said:


> hi guys I'm new to this forum and biking I'm 21 5'11'' and about 300lbs more or less I'm looking to get a bike to ride with my friends and also lose some weight any suggestions?! I'm located in the bay area. any shops, bike models or anyone selling please let me know thanks guys!


I'm partial to steel, GT's, and 15-20 year old mountain bikes. Craigslist is your friend. I was 295+, now 270, should be 210.

Good luck!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

PLAYOFFXII said:


> hi guys I'm new to this forum and biking I'm 21 5'11'' and about 300lbs more or less I'm looking to get a bike to ride with my friends and also lose some weight any suggestions?! I'm located in the bay area. any shops, bike models or anyone selling please let me know thanks guys!


I saw this Kona Hoss on CL in San Leandro. it's an 18" frame which should fit you. I have a 09 Kona Hoss which worked out great for me. I would contact him to find out the model year and component spec. He is asking for $500 which sounds steep considering I paid $700 for an 09 as an End of year closeout.

mountian bike


----------



## PLAYOFFXII (Jan 17, 2012)

BigJZ74 said:


> I saw this Kona Hoss on CL in San Leandro. it's an 18" frame which should fit you. I have a 09 Kona Hoss which worked out great for me. I would contact him to find out the model year and component spec. He is asking for $500 which sounds steep considering I paid $700 for an 09 as an End of year closeout.
> 
> ***hey! i actually emailed this guy he's yet to respond but when he does depending on the model how much should i offer? thanks!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

PLAYOFFXII said:


> BigJZ74 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this Kona Hoss on CL in San Leandro. it's an 18" frame which should fit you. I have a 09 Kona Hoss which worked out great for me. I would contact him to find out the model year and component spec. He is asking for $500 which sounds steep considering I paid $700 for an 09 as an End of year closeout.
> ...


----------



## PLAYOFFXII (Jan 17, 2012)

thank you @bigjz74!


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

Playoffxii

I had a good experience @ Endless Cycles in Castro Valley. I did not buy my bike there, but they helped me put the finishing touches on mine. I also had a good experience @ The Bicycle Garage in Fremont. They have a lot of more entry level bikes there from what I saw. 
Good luck to you in your pursuit, I am attempting to do the same thing as you 

Jon


----------



## PLAYOFFXII (Jan 17, 2012)

If I were to buy a kona hoss 18" from 2006 what wheels should I buy to replace them? I'll be riding in the street and on dirt. Thanks guys! Or should I just buy a trek 4300 2012?


----------



## Big_B_Murph (Aug 11, 2011)

PLAYOFFXII said:


> If I were to buy a kona hoss 18" from 2006 what wheels should I buy to replace them? I'll be riding in the street and on dirt. Thanks guys! Or should I just buy a trek 4300 2012?


I recommend going with the new Trek fro the warranty alone. I am about the same size as you and over the last 9 years I have broken two hardtail Gary Fisher Bikes. (a 2002 Tassajjara and its warranty replacement, a 2005 Hoo Koo E Koo). Being a 300 pounder you will be hard on the frame. Trek warrantied out both frames and upgraded the frame each time. I now have a 2011 Trek 8500 as my hardtail. The component level on the Trek might not be where you want it to be, but I have found it easier to upgrade components one at a time as I break or wear out something that was not up to the task. The only components that remain from the original Tassajjara are the handlebars and the stem. I have upgraded all other components as needed one or two at a time.


----------



## delvermedic (Oct 10, 2011)

252.0 riding a 2011 Giant Talon 2 stock except for a Bontrager seat and Black Ops flat pedals


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

256 riding a 2012 Trance x4 stock except shimano pedals m540


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

PLAYOFFXII said:


> If I were to buy a kona hoss 18" from 2006 what wheels should I buy to replace them? I'll be riding in the street and on dirt. Thanks guys! Or should I just buy a trek 4300 2012?


 I am 285 and my trek mamba has given me no problems and I like to think I can abuse it somewhat, logs ect. almost a year, azonic pedals, stans tubeless tires work for me. Its a little more money than a marlin, but I was told it would hold up and be a bike I can upgrade as I get better at the sport.


----------



## BungSolo (Jan 19, 2012)

6'4" 285, riding a piece of junk 2007 iron horse maverick 3.0 that desperatly needs some upgrades......since i dont have the money to spend on a new bike that is.


----------



## archman99 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Slevinkelevra (Jan 20, 2012)

*What to buy*

Haven't ridden in about 15 years and now since I'm up over 300, I figured I would start again along with a local weight management program.
I'm having a hard time deciding between a Mamba or a Cobia. I like the Cobia for the upgraded fork, but wondering if I really need it right now. Not a tremendous amount of hard trails at the moment, but hopefully they will come as I get healthier.
Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## mlangan77 (Jan 21, 2012)

Currently 6' 6" 255lbs.
Fully rigid Redline monocog with a 16 on the back.


----------



## mlangan77 (Jan 21, 2012)

*To carbon or not to carbon.*

Im looking for a hardtail 2x10. At 6'6" 250ish dont know if carbon is the move.
Im tossed between a giant xtc, or possibly a niner mcr. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

*Cobia*



Slevinkelevra said:


> Haven't ridden in about 15 years and now since I'm up over 300, I figured I would start again along with a local weight management program.
> I'm having a hard time deciding between a Mamba or a Cobia. I like the Cobia for the upgraded fork, but wondering if I really need it right now. Not a tremendous amount of hard trails at the moment, but hopefully they will come as I get healthier.
> Any suggestions? Thanks


Go for the Cobia. Ride like the cyclist you want to be, not the cyclist you think you are. You just may surprise yourself!

Chuck
myroadtoiceman.com


----------



## Optiwizard (Jan 16, 2012)

Well I got back into riding after 15years. One good thing is I had just bought a brand new trek 8000zx before i stopped. Nothing like a 15 year old brand new bike. So i bought some new tires and tubes and started riding back in Aug. Was 311 lbs. now 265lbs. I gew up around bmx racing and freestyling. Back 15yrs ago I raced enduro's. after a crash with a pine tree i stopped racing motorcycles and mountain biking. Which lead me down a bad path as far as health goes. Drinking and eating. So now since Aug Im trying to get back in shape. God I love riding cant seem to get enough. Been using and elliptical machine in between bike rides which i shoot for 3days a week. Starting to get back in enough shape to start having some real fun. And wanting a newer bike. But I'll figure i'll ride this til I can save some loot up and figure out what bike I want.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

5'10, 255 and riding a rigid soma groove with 80 psi Kenda Kwick Trax slicks. it has replaced my car.

I JUST made it a 1x9, and the 32 t chainring is boring the crap out of me. trying to decide between 38 or 40.

I've kinda plateaued in weight loss. I guess I better start eating right.

310 at my worst.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm 6'2 364 and I need a bike. I'm hoping you guys can help me out.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

It seems like. The 29ers are pretty popular for the big guys. That's what I'm leaning towards.


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Need one more post.


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

I was 360 when I started riding, I ride a 29er with no problems. Before that I had to have back rims built with super heavy spokes.


----------



## Stranglehold (Nov 26, 2011)

*Raleigh Talus 29*



DeauxJoe said:


> I'm 6'2 364 and I need a bike. I'm hoping you guys can help me out.


I'm 6'4" 350lbs and I ride a Raleigh Talus 29. Everything is holding up good and haven't broke anything yet all i did was Just changed the pedals Azonic 420. 
Good luck


----------



## DeauxJoe (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going to my local bike shop today I just wanted to have an idea what I was talking about when I walked in so I don't get screwed.


----------



## sugarbushrider1 (Nov 29, 2011)

6'7", 275lbs. Trying to lose weight from cardio/little lifting, but even though I look and feel better than I did after giving up 90% of beer intake, crappy foods, more excersize/water, i still hover btw 280-275lbs. Just built that way, I guess. 

Anyway, rode a Rockhopper since 2008, just bought a 2012 Reign 2. Ridden it maybe 20 miles in the woods and love it, though it takes some getting used to coming from steep head-angled hardtails. Changed to wider/higher bar, shorter stem, better saddle from Rockhopper and clipless pedals.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 6'4" and 212. Ideally I'd like to get down to the 200 range. I'm on a Hardrock right now, looking to upgrade to a Kona Steely in the future.


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

*5' 11" and 250lb...*

...on an '04 Sobe/Cannondale Scalpel w/ Lefty DLR and Fox Float.

Have ridden mostly hardtails throughout my life, not for weight reasons but b/c I like the responsiveness of a hardtail for my local trails. Several 29ers and numerous singlespeeds.


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

mlangan77 said:


> Im looking for a hardtail 2x10. At 6'6" 250ish dont know if carbon is the move.
> Im tossed between a giant xtc, or possibly a niner mcr. Any thoughts?
> Thanks


Had a 2010 XTC 29er - it was okay. If given a choice, though, I'd probably go with the Niner.


----------



## oblitz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and 225lbs. - and looking for advice on a new ride, a mix between AM/XC.


----------



## Lucky_Skunk (Jan 25, 2008)

oblitz1 said:


> I'm 6'2" and 225lbs. - and looking for advice on a new ride, a mix between AM/XC.


II'm 6'2 235 and if I were looking for an AM/XC bike, right now I'd have my sights set one one of two bikes:

1) Salsa Horse Thief 29er(Approx. $3000 complete Bike)

Salsa Cycles | Bikes | Horsethief

2) Transition Bandit 29er(Approx. $3,600)

Transition Bikes

I think either would work for you as both, with the Horsethief leaning more toward XC, and the Bandit leaning more toward AM.

I think the prices on both are pretty competative, considering the builds. I don't know about the Bandit, but I think there's a line of folks waiting on the Horsethief.


----------



## oblitz1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Lucky Skunk - I will definitely take a look at them - what frame size?


----------



## Lucky_Skunk (Jan 25, 2008)

Unless you're all torso, definitely XL.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I m 6'5 and 180lbs. ride 2003 Raleigh M40 hardtail 22in frame.


----------



## rockandroll322 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Bike shopping & need help - 6'2" 300lbs without a bike*

Hey guys,

Sorry for the link vomit, but want to get my bike through REI. I'm looking at the 29ers and test rode the Cannondale Trail SL 29er 5 Bike and liked it a lot. I was wondering if I spent a little more, would I get that much of a better bike?

What do you guys know about these:

Marin Bolinas Ridge 29er Bike
Novara Matador 29er Bike
Scott Aspect Sport 29er Bike
Novara Torero 29er Bike
GT Karakoram 2.0 29er Bike
Marin Alpine Trail 29er
Novara Ponderosa 29er
GT Karakoram 1.0 29er
Scott Scale 29er Comp Bike
Cannondale Trail SL 29er 3 Bike
Raleigh Talus Comp 29er

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## sydneyV (Nov 10, 2011)

6'3 250lbs here, Ex Rugby player but surprisingly gentle on bikes...
Got a pretty good collection of parts and frames from the last 10 years, plus pick up a bit of stuff on ebay... XTR m950 etc! Love that stuff, light and Strong!
Current Bikes are
1. Avanti Competitor Team (Scanadium), XTR 9 speed SID XX's etc... XC race build with a few clyde Amendments... CK 135 x 10mm Rear hub with Steel Drive Shell, also tend to Run Blackspire or similar Rings, shifting isn't as Crisp but they last a hell of a lot longer than Shimano or Sram.

2. Double Butted Cr-mo Hardtail, still running 8 speed XT! Older Sids, Old School Dt Hugi hubs, etc... Trail bike that still makes me smile after 12 years! You can easily to 100kms plus and still feel great

3 Steel Single speed to commute to work, run Truvativ track cranks and push a big gear... Sort of the Kill or Cure approach to Fitness

4. Surly Instigator Project (Had the frame for years and only just started building it) Will be 1x9 Saint, Argyles, Plus the usual mix of Thomson and Easton

5. Salsa Caballero Project (Found a frame at a great price, haven't made them for years! light and strong) Will be XTR build with Sids, Monarch etc, plus similar Clyde Amendments to the Avanti...

Happy with 26" don't see a need to Change, plus I got a bunch of old bits lying around Velocity Psychos for example (Rear wheel alone is 1.6 kgs! LOL) As I said I'm pretty gentle on bikes and use the right bike for the ride... If I'm hucking and being stupid I'm not going to ride an XC bike... Almost always run after market rings, newer Sram and Shimano just don't last for me, I power out of a corner and can here that ping, ping noise as teeth fly off the cogs...


----------



## Jonbread (Jan 26, 2012)

5'10" about 218lbs and I've been ruining a 2002 trek 4300 for the past 6 years......time for a new bike(later with v-brakes)!


----------



## Dirtlawyer (Feb 5, 2012)

250 pounds. I ride a Cannondale F2000. I'm looking to make the jump to a 29er. Have about $1200 to spend. Most riding is on singletrack. Let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## Lampdog (Feb 7, 2012)

I tip the scales at 270 and ride 6 days a week average 8-12 miles a day. Heres my steed a Redline flight 29er SS.


----------



## Lucky_Skunk (Jan 25, 2008)

rockandroll322 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry for the link vomit, but want to get my bike through REI. I'm looking at the 29ers and test rode the Cannondale Trail SL 29er 5 Bike and liked it a lot. I was wondering if I spent a little more, would I get that much of a better bike?
> 
> ...


I used to work PT at REI and I have test ridden most of those bikes, except the Scott & Raleigh.

I used to own the 2009 Alpine trail 29er and loved it. However, the parts are pretty sub-par and you might find yourself replacing alot of the drive train. (I did)

(Bolinas ridge is the same frame, just lower end components.)

If I were picking, I'd prolly go w/ the Cannondale. Shimano Hyrolic brakes, and that RST Duece fork is an OUTSTANDING fork.

However, I would make some changes:

-Sell the SB-8's, and replace them with a Maxxis Icon 2.2 in the back and a Maxxis Ardent 2.25 in the front. 
-Replace the shimano shifters & r/d with new sram x9 shifters (2012 models w/ the ball bearings) and an x9/x0r/d.
-grips
-Saddle (maybe)
-pedals 
-Tubeless

Regardless, good idea buying from REI. Remember that 100% satisfaction garuntee. If the bike doesn't feel right, don't be afraid to take it back and let them adjust it. If none of the adjustments help, (or you're just unhappy with the bike) exchange it.


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

6'3" 305ish. I'm currently on a Carbon Nomad. Best bike ever btw. 

I had some terrible experiences with a Giant Trance and a Giant Reign 0. I've since learned that if you are large and occasionally enjoy doing a little bit of jumping/hucking/drops DO NOT buy a bike with an interrupted seat tube.


----------



## blasdelf (Feb 26, 2011)

I sure am tall at 6'3" with a 37" cycling inseam and superlong femurs, though I'm anything but a clyde at 145lbs.

I bought this custom titanium 29er used as a complete on eBay in the fall and for me it's the bigbike to end all bigbikes.

Built with a high BB around 200mm cranks, the proportions look like a normal 26er:


My first weekend out on it a few months ago in Banner Forest:


Current setup after last weekend, the contact points are now perfectly dialed in:


It's absolutely perfect for me and the kind of riding I do, doubt I'll ever get another suspended MTB in my life - everything's more than stiff and oversized enough to still be good when I get old and the fat starts sticking to my bones.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome bike blasdelf!


----------



## Puffy Tacos (Sep 1, 2010)

Regardless said:


> REI = Return Every Item


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

Im 6 5" , 265 and have a Canondale SL 2 trail 29er


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

I'm 5'9", 230lbs and I ride a '91 Ritchey Everest. I'm planning to buy a Salsa Fargo Ti in the next month.


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

BTW. How much does one have to weigh to qualify as a Clydesdale?


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

Ritchey Everest | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

Currently 5'10" 230 and just got a 2012 Cobia 29er HT


----------



## FDMedic (Feb 15, 2012)

6'4" 300lbs and currently looking for my first mountain bike. Thinking a 29er, but no idea.


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if I qualify as a Clyde, but I like being called one at the very least. 

6' 2" and currently 210 lb. Trying to get back down to my ideal weight of around 175-180 (I have a slender/swimmer build frame). 

Just bought a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 with XL frame size. So far, it fits like a glove. To be honest, though, I haven't had it off the road other than hopping the ditch in the front yard.


----------



## silver07 (Jul 26, 2011)

Been a member for a little while, but first post....

5'11" 260. Riding a 2011 Giant Revel 1


----------



## Rick G. (Oct 24, 2011)

Well the daughter and I traded bikes. She now is the proud owner of a fuji sunfire and I own the older Raleigh m60. I prefer the shifters on the fuji but I liked the Raleigh better. We have been spending 2 nights a week at our LBS at spin class. The wife has lost several sizes in clothing.(we just found this out a couple of days ago. I am so proud of her.) The kids have even started going once a week. (we are more worried about them taking care of school stuff.) We are making prgress though. My wife and I are both alot stronger than we were before we started. I havent lost any weight but I am a couple of notches smaller on my belt. So I guess I have lost mass.


----------



## MCTBike (Feb 16, 2012)

Ice2fire said:


> BTW. How much does one have to weigh to qualify as a Clydesdale?


From poking around the internet a bit, it seems to be pretty much accepted that a (biking) Clydesdale weighs 200 lb. or more.

So, if I lost a few pounds (I'm currently around 205), I lose my Clydesdale status? I might have to rethink my weight loss plan.


----------



## argin (Dec 26, 2011)

6'3" 290 moto phantom 29 comp


----------



## backsattack (Nov 29, 2011)

6'5" 248 2011 Specialized Camber Elite 29er


----------



## jonow (Feb 19, 2012)

6'6" and somewhere around 240. Just bought an Cannondale Trail SL 2 29er XL.


----------



## Capt71 (May 1, 2011)

Wow a site for sore eyes...they never like hanging with us except when it's real windy. 5' 11" and the scales say 243 Lbs with the rest of my gear 260 easy. I ride a Trek HI FI Deluxe 29er.


----------



## RMP750 (Jul 21, 2011)

43 year old 6' 235#. looking to start riding again, its been nine years and I miss it. Currently have a 2000 GT XCR-3000 that needs lots of tlc and $. Thinking of a Cannondale SL29'er 2 any thoughts or input on going to a hardtail for a guy my age and weight?
Live in Socal, so will be riding on some rocky trails in the Santa Monica Mountains.


Ron P


----------



## andygenders (Feb 10, 2012)

6ft 7in, 270lbs riding a new specialized camber pro 29'er XXL 2012


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

MCTBike said:


> From poking around the internet a bit, it seems to be pretty much accepted that a (biking) Clydesdale weighs 200 lb. or more.
> 
> So, if I lost a few pounds (I'm currently around 205), I lose my Clydesdale status? I might have to rethink my weight loss plan.


Then I'll always be a Clydesdale for the simple fact that I don't think I'll ever get down past 200lbs again. I was too skinny back then anyway. 210-215lbs would be ideal. That's only about 20-25lbs, maybe I can loose that in the woods this summer.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,
Not sure what a clydesdale, but I think I may be one.

6'4", 230lbs, 64cm Specialized roubiax expert SL, PK Ripper "BIG RIPPER 29er, Specialized Camber elite xl

Here is my road bike, looks huge, huh?

















But next to me, it looks like a BMX cruiser, LOL!


----------



## BigdaddyH (Feb 29, 2012)

*beyond clydesdale*

Hey guys, first post. I've been looking for a bike for a while. Went with Trek 3900 for now(22.5 frame). Sure wanted the Marlin but it will have to wait.

I'm 6'5" and right at 400. Not doing any cross country now but I'm hoping I can get some motivation to do some daily riding.

I'll find out which parts are not FA proof soon enough.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Old picture with my 26er hardtail.

6'3 weighing in at around 235 in that picture.


----------



## Jeepeater (Feb 21, 2006)

FNG here... 6'6" 270lbs. I'm getting back in to riding after almost 10 years off. I have a 98 CAAD3 hardtail with a recently bent Bomber Z2, a wiggly 3 Rensho road bike and a newly acquired Super V Freeride that I plan to 'Uberize' as funds allow.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeepeater said:


> FNG here... 6'6" 270lbs. I'm getting back in to riding after almost 10 years off. I have a 98 CAAD3 hardtail with a recently bent Bomber Z2, a wiggly 3 Rensho road bike and a newly acquired Super V Freeride that I plan to 'Uberize' as funds allow.


Awesome..Uberize hahaha i like that:thumbsup:


----------



## HardrockDad (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey All, My 1st Post.....

I'm 6'4" and sitting currently at 325lbs...down from 340lbs about a month ago.

I'm riding a Specialized Hardrock 29er sport disk. With the exception of adding Azonic pedals it's as stock as it can get. I'm currently riding about 3 to 4 times a week and averaging 4 to 5 miles. Hopefully that will increase in time I'm shooting for riding 5 to 7 times a week and getting 10 to 12 miles each ride.


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

HardrockDad said:


> Hey All, My 1st Post.....
> 
> I'm 6'4" and sitting currently at 325lbs...down from 340lbs about a month ago.
> 
> I'm riding a Specialized Hardrock 29er sport disk. With the exception of adding Azonic pedals it's as stock as it can get. I'm currently riding about 3 to 4 times a week and averaging 4 to 5 miles. Hopefully that will increase in time I'm shooting for riding 5 to 7 times a week and getting 10 to 12 miles each ride.


That's great! Keep it up and you will increase your fitness and loose more weight.

I got into cycling to get fit, lose weight and help manage my type 2 diabetes. When I started in spring 2010 I was @268 ish. I just went to see my doctor today. I weighed in at 218! Yeah, I was pretty stoked. I though I was holding at 235 and was ok with that.

I just picked up a 2011 specialized camber elite wedensday, so I'm off to hit the trails now. I'll take some pics and post them later


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

been a while... 6'8" 290lbs... Had worked my way down from 310 to 270, but a couple thyroid cancer surgeries and radiation treatment kept me off the bike for a good while last fall. Trying to get back to where i was prior to all the craziness!

2011 Santa Cruz Heckler 650b









2007 Klein Attitude XX


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

5'-10 1/2"... Jan 2011 at 272lb... down now to 202lb...

Started with a Wallgoose, then a 2011 Hardrock, then a 2012 Rockhopper, then a 2009 Giant Anthem Advance Carbon (wish I never sold it), then a 2011 Giant Anthem x3, then a 2012 Stumpy fsr Comp Carbon, and now 2012 Sworks Stumpy fsr, and now???

Mountain Biking has been the best sport for me since I rowed in college...weighed 180 back then and exploded to 272 last January. I really needed to do something...50yrs old..many failed diet attempts but It can be done...

Proving the old adage, "IT'S NEVER TOO LATE TO START"... Power to all of you dealing with the weight like I do... Keep up the great work... This sport is the funnest way to loose the weight without even noticing your dieting... Can't wait to get out and ride....


----------



## Turduckenator (Jan 2, 2012)

about 17.5 hands, 1760 lbs.

here's me buck naked: 









and here's me with my bike:


----------



## torque29er (Oct 11, 2011)

Philly B said:


> about 17.5 hands, 1760 lbs.
> 
> here's me buck naked:
> 
> ...


*AWESOME !!!!!!!* :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Silverwulf said:


> Hey everyone,
> Not sure what a clydesdale, but I think I may be one.
> 
> 6'4", 230lbs, 64cm Specialized roubiax expert SL, PK Ripper "BIG RIPPER 29er, Specialized Camber elite xl


Was at the Dr's office friday. Weighed in @ 218! Super stoked


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

5'7" and 265 pounds. 

Just started riding again after a 10 - 12 year hiatus, and picked up a 2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc.


----------



## inkfloyd305 (Oct 27, 2011)

300 lbs started at 355 at 6'0
gt karakoram 1.0
mavic c29ssmax wheels
hardcore midnight urban rider
intermediate to advanced trailrider


----------



## efinley (Mar 8, 2012)

6'9" 215 lbs

Getting back into cycling after 10 years off. Trying to figure out what bike to get that will fit me!


----------



## rjs3113 (Mar 9, 2012)

6'4" 240-245lbs

Riding a Gary Fisher 292 for the last 4 years. Just ordered a new Pivot Mach 429.


----------



## Quint611 (Mar 10, 2012)

6'5" 300 and dropping riding a 2012 trek Cobia


----------



## Jmolina34 (Jan 6, 2012)

6' 255lbs and I am riding my trusty GT Pantera (Circa 1996) Just ordered some Springs to rebuild my Quadra 21r Fork that I was riding fine with. Doing some XC and hitting some mountain trails soon. I will report back on how everything goes.


----------



## Fishermikel (Mar 13, 2012)

6', 245ish. Jamis Trail X3.


----------



## Mr.Cojo Rising (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm new to the forum and just want to say hello to all the fellow Clyde's out there.

I'm 6'5 270lbs and just sold my 2011 Giant XTC 1 29er it was a great bike but I am moving on to a full sus..I am currently having a RIP 9 built and I am frothing at the mouth I should have it in a couple weeks.

Cheers


----------



## solocoyote (Mar 15, 2012)

*New Clyde*

Hey Guys!

I am 5' 11" and 250 lbs. I run a Rocky Mountain Hammer Hardtail. Steel ride all the way baby! I love uphill and downhill.

Sadly my hardtail is becoming a bit scary down some of the stuff my friends are dragging me over. So now I am looking for a budget full suspension to supplement.

Any Clydes riding Airborne Zeppelin Elites or Marauders out there?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

6'7" 240lbs
1991 Tommasini Velocista 63cm









2001 Scwinn Homegrown 21" (not big enough, but fun!!)









Mid 90s Trek with xtracycle









My green 64cm Peugeot is 2nd in.......I hated the Marin MTB and it's gone now.....


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

265lbs

I ride a 2006 Fuji tahoe comp I just pimped out a week ago









and a 2011 Caad10


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

More of a anorexic Clyde right now... Jumped on the scale the other day and noticed I dropped out of Clyde status at 185lbs. Still, I'm 6'4" with a 38" inseam and that has always caused fitment issues with everything. Softball season is coming and I'll probably "bulk" back up for that if you know what I mean  ha!

I ride a 29er HT and that's my son who is almost 8 with his 20" tire'd hotrock.


----------



## IEMtnBiker (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been a member for awhile now, but this is my first post.
Stumbled on this forum and couldn't resist reading all the stories from the big dogs!
Started back mountain biking with a really good buddy of mine, and it's been probably the best re-discovery of physical exercise that anyone can stumble upon [thanks Andy!].
Currently 5'10 and 210 pounds, down from 280 in Jan 2009.
Now the whole family is into biking and my kids started racing last year and is pretty good.
I entered a race last year and did okay, but then entered my second race about 3 weeks ago and rocked it - Yeah!

Bikes:
2009 Specialized Epic
2011 Giant XTC-1 26er
2011 Niner EMD
2006 Giant OCR-1


----------



## gwoneg (Mar 20, 2012)

6'9" and 230 on a good day, I ride a Specialized Camber Elite 29er in XXL. First bike I've ever owned that fits me.


----------



## Big Willy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm 6'-2", 285lbs. Looking to drop some poundage...

I ride and LOVE my 2009 Jamis Dakota 29er.

Ride on...


----------



## unocogo (Mar 22, 2012)

*big and fast*

6'6" 215# ride a 2010 Redline Monocog Flight 29'er (21in frame) rigid fork.


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I've never told this anyone, but I'm 5'11" 430 lbs. I just recently got back into biking and hope to drop that a bit. The weight not the height. Have an old Schwinn Typhon, but looking to buy a full suspension. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks for reading.


----------



## ZGjethro (Sep 4, 2011)

Midtown, I would look for a bike with a coil sprung rear shock. Air shocks might loose their sealing when pumped up to the PSI needed to work correctly at your weight. There are also coil sprung forks which might work better than air suspension. I don't have any models to recommend though. Good for you for getting back o n a bike.


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

6'4" 220 lbs. 34" inseam but long arms - 6'8" wingspan. Yeah my knuckles nearly drag the ground! My ride is a 2012 Salsa Mukluk 2 in a 19" frame. Thought long and hard about the 21" frame but went with the large and with seat back all the way it fits quite nicely.


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

that fatbike has a dirt jumper look to it! Sweet ride


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Live2Cycle87 said:


> that fatbike has a dirt jumper look to it! Sweet ride


Thanks! I am finding out that fat bikes are quite versatile and though many think of them as "snow bikes", they can take you places other bikes would never go. Incredibly fun also. I'm always smiling when I finish a ride.


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

Arent they really hard to pedal? I never had one, but wanted one


----------



## diveplane (Mar 26, 2012)

6 foot 4 240lbs , ride my entry level mongoose 2003 will be possibly pimping it up some with slightly better forks


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Live2Cycle87 said:


> Arent they really hard to pedal? I never had one, but wanted one


It does take more effort to pedal but it's not unreasonable. Getting up to speed is a bit slower. You do carry a lot of momentum with the bigger tires though. There are some trade-offs from a performance perspective but I'm not out racing anyone so I'm not too concerned about them. I have noticed that I have no problem hanging with friends on rides but your experiences may be different. If you can find a LBS that carries fat bikes I would recommend riding one. You might find yourself hooked!


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

6'7" 230lbs, riding a Specialized StumpJumper FSR 29er, size XXL.


----------



## thekevin (Mar 19, 2012)

5' 11" 255lbs and ride a 2008 trek 6000.


----------



## BigBanger (Mar 24, 2012)

My name is Eric I'm 6'2" 270. I have a Kona Hoss and love it.










.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

6'3" 210lbs and just built up my new 1x1 frameset :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltopper (Mar 30, 2012)

*Steel vs Aluminum?*

6'4" 210 - Always rode 21inch. 1st bike in '94 - Mongoose HillTopper.

I ride a Cannondale CAAD 9 roadbike with carbon fork. Previously I rode a GT Timberline steel frame with a Manitou fork and loved it over my other aluminum MTB with similar fork. I'm looking at a 11' Jamis Dragon 29 Sport, as a lower cost steel bike, instead of possibly better equipped aluminum Specialized or Cannondale. Can anyone on this thread support or discount my thoughts on this purchase? Should I look at the 2012 instead for an extra $200?

LQ - My LBS dealer is selling the bike for $1150 - which might have been the original MSRP - should I expect to get it for less assembled and ready to rock?


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

6'6" 280lbs. Looking to get back under 240 but that hasn't happened in a long time so we'll see.


----------



## Richard43 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm 6'6" and weigh 230. I have been riding a 21" Rocky Mountain Hammer Race for the past 16 years. Great bike. I will be purchasing a 2011 XXL Trek Gary Fisher HIFI Pro TODAY!! I am uncertain at my age (48) whether to stick with clipless pedals or switch to platforms. Any thoughts on the easiest clipless to get out of? I'm tired of not getting out of my Time Atacs.


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

Chromehorn said:


> It does take more effort to pedal but it's not unreasonable. Getting up to speed is a bit slower. You do carry a lot of momentum with the bigger tires though. There are some trade-offs from a performance perspective but I'm not out racing anyone so I'm not too concerned about them. I have noticed that I have no problem hanging with friends on rides but your experiences may be different. If you can find a LBS that carries fat bikes I would recommend riding one. You might find yourself hooked!


unfortunately I cant even find a place with a dirtjumper in stock:/ lower eastcoast seems to be stuck on xc (HT,29er, & FS) cyclocross and lucky if you can find a FS AM bike:/


----------



## Mi_Panic (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm new here, just getting back into riding after having been away for several years. I am 6'4" 360lbs and I just bought a Redline Monocog. I live in downtown St. Louis so its a great around town commuter and really fun to ride. 

I am also on the lookout for a Kona Hoss, I had one years ago and I miss it.


----------



## DBackRider08 (Sep 26, 2010)

6' 1" 250lbs. Riding a 2010 Trek Fuel EX 8 with some upgrades. Love this sport. :thumbsup:


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Update; was 6'2" 250 January 29 this year, now 225 today. Count every calorie, eat close to perfect. This was my goal by December 2012, and I did it in less than 10 weeks. Now I know the pounds will get harder to come off, but they keep coming off. My new goal; 200 by December. The rate I am going I will make this WAY early. I may even have to leave the Clyde club.


----------



## redcarguy (Oct 27, 2011)

trmn8er said:


> Update; was 6'2" 250 January 29 this year, now 225 today. Count every calorie, eat close to perfect. This was my goal by December 2012, and I did it in less than 10 weeks. Now I know the pounds will get harder to come off, but they keep coming off. My new goal; 200 by December. The rate I am going I will make this WAY early. I may even have to leave the Clyde club.


thats AWESOME! keep it up!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am 6'5" 360 lbs. I'm an ex footbal lineman. Trying to shed some weight and add some years to life! I ride a 2012 Trek GF X Cal in 21". I love this bike.


----------



## jfoodstamp (Apr 9, 2012)

6'1 265 Pounds ready to get back into biking to get back in shape. I have owned a cheaper Iron horse hardtail and a trek 8000


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

6' 1.5" and last time I checked was down to the 230 range, but haven't weighed myself in years. Needless to say, I'm bigger than I'd like to be. 

I ride a 2004 Giant NRS 2, Sun Singletrack wheels laced to Deore XT hubs. I tend to break things so I've piecemealed upgrades most of the way round the bike. The last was the destruction of my RaceFace Deus crankset. Spun that sucker right off. Good times. 

Looking to move to a Fatback AL or Mukluk 2 this coming fall. Ride every day - 11 mile commute, often topped out with a few extra miles of trail, just to keep the smile on my face. From Anchorage AK.


----------



## blockphi (Mar 26, 2012)

diveplane said:


> 6 foot 4 240lbs , ride my entry level mongoose 2003 will be possibly pimping it up some with slightly better forks


Brother - don't waste the money on this bike. Instead save it toward even an entry level Giant, Specialized, Cannondale, etc. I promise you (Having likewise started out on a Mongoose back in 2002 and destroying the rear triangle - bent it like a pretzel and it was not the cheapest model) that if you get a well made bike from a reputable manufacturer with even a decent componet set that you'll get much more use out of it as it will be that much more fun to ride and more effecient as well.

Keep ridin'!


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

6'3 270 and riding a Trek Paragon 29er XL (21") hardtail. Love it!


----------



## LLave (Oct 29, 2005)

5'-11" 255lbs (and falling), SC Heckler.


----------



## Jasonc13 (Apr 4, 2012)

What a great section!!!! 


6'4" 255 here. No bike just yet, but I'm close. The 23" Treks have felt the most comfortable to me so far. I thought I was going to buy the Mamba, but now I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on the Xcal. (Thanks a lot Ryno....haahaa!!!)


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

Jasonc13 said:


> What a great section!!!!
> 
> 6'4" 255 here. No bike just yet, but I'm close. The 23" Treks have felt the most comfortable to me so far. I thought I was going to buy the Mamba, but now I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on the Xcal. (Thanks a lot Ryno....haahaa!!!)


My pleasure. . Still lovin my X! Lol.


----------



## borborpa (May 24, 2011)

6'3" 205lbs. Trek Fuel 100. The first time I heard the term Clydesdale I was deeply hurt...then busted out laughing cuz that's just funny. ;-) 

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruski (Jan 21, 2012)

6'2" 220
Niner EMD 9. Large frame if you can believe it. Niners have a way of making you feel like you're "in" the bike. Not on it.


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

6'2" 235lbs and no bike yet but I'm in the market 
just getting back into it after 10 years of being out of the game:thumbsup:
any heavy duty bikes I should take a hard look at?


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

borborpa said:


> 6'3" 205lbs. Trek Fuel 100. The first time I heard the term Clydesdale I was deeply hurt...then busted out laughing cuz that's just funny. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


Nice bike!


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

HumboldtBrad said:


> 6'2" 235lbs and no bike yet but I'm in the market
> just getting back into it after 10 years of being out of the game:thumbsup:
> any heavy duty bikes I should take a hard look at?


Any of the 2012 Trek 29er lineup go up to 23"! Start there. Kona Hoss is popular. Airborne Goblin is another.


----------



## FarNRTHFatty (Sep 26, 2011)

6'2" 200(and dropping) ride a lynskey 19"SS , and FatBack Ti also a 19" (1x10)


----------



## borborpa (May 24, 2011)

RYNO311 said:


> Nice bike!


Thanks! It's a bit of a Frankenstein's monster, but I love it. Got the frame used for $200 w/shock...couldn't pass it up!

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure if I'm classified as a Clydesdale, just a fatty.  I'm 5'10'' and started at 267lbs last week and now I'm at 265lbs.
Do you guys think a 17"-19" frame be good for a person of my weight? The frame size fits my inseam size (30.75), but I'm thinking a bigger bike might be needed due to my weight.


----------



## stpaulstchris (Feb 8, 2012)

6'4" 255 
29" Hardrock sport disc with marzocci 44 tst2 and Sun ringle inferno 27


----------



## chadalex78 (Oct 12, 2011)

*6'1 200lbs*

Kona Dawgma on Chris Kings and Stans(with a few more upgrades):cornut:


----------



## HumboldtBrad (Apr 8, 2012)

RYNO311 said:


> Any of the 2012 Trek 29er lineup go up to 23"! Start there. Kona Hoss is popular. Airborne Goblin is another.


trek is where I'm headed I have an awesome LBS and trek is all they carry.
I'm looking at the superfly al and the x-caliber 
I was thinking about cannondale but then I was told the quality has gone way down hill. is that true?


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

HumboldtBrad said:


> trek is where I'm headed I have an awesome LBS and trek is all they carry.
> I'm looking at the superfly al and the x-caliber
> I was thinking about cannondale but then I was told the quality has gone way down hill. is that true?


Dude i ride an X Cal. The best money I ever spent. I promise you, once you ride that nothing else will compare. I tried all kinds and kept comparing to the X. The bike is sick!


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

HumboldtBrad said:


> trek is where I'm headed I have an awesome LBS and trek is all they carry.
> I'm looking at the superfly al and the x-caliber
> I was thinking about cannondale but then I was told the quality has gone way down hill. is that true?


As far as the Cannondale, I cant comment on the quality honestly. I can say that I just disnt get the same geeling of quality I did while on a Trek. Not to mention the geometry of Gary Fisher is spot on with my Trek. Go with what your gut tells you after riding. I have a feeling it will be the X Cal! . Goodluck! Let me know what you buy!


----------



## BigBrett23601 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well Im 5'10 and pushing 285-290 I went with the Gary Fisher Mamba 2012 29er. This is what the BS suggested being I have been out of it for almost 20+ years!! Time to get back into shape!! I wanted Full susp but dangit they want a kidney/arm and my spin to own one!!


----------



## Deacon17 (Apr 16, 2012)

5'9" 265Lbs been on it's way up ever since I tore the ACL. So I bought a Gary Fisher Wahoo and promptly bent the left crank. :madman: once I fix it up I can't wait to get back to my fighting weight.


----------



## sierrahsky (Feb 26, 2012)

6'4 245 (goal of 225). Riding a trek remedy. LOVE IT. had a 29er and was going to get a tallboy but after riding the trek I was sold.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi it has been awhile since posting here back then i was at 245lb &ride a nomad II .now i am at 225lb rideing an sb-66 love to ride my bike...cheers to all
View attachment 689448








Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

First post here, really cool to see a forum like this here.

I rode extensively back in the mid/late 90's, then got really lazy through the 2000's. REALLY lazy. Like hovering around 400lbs a year ago. I'm 5'11".

I'm down in the 350's now and heading down, so I decided it was time to get back into something active that I really used to love. Hit up craigslist over the weekend and picked up a Specialized Hardrock Sport

(pic removed, can't post pics until I hit 10 posts apparently)

Has road tires on it right now but the seller through in the original knobbies. I'm gonna start slow and stick to paved/gravel trails for a couple of months to get my legs back under me. My goal is to be under 300 by the end of the year.


----------



## spectre04 (Apr 17, 2012)

First post here as well. 6'3" @ 270. Let the body go after I left the Mil. As stated by many others, thanks for the great threads on here!
I rode BMX in high school and haven't been actively riding since.
I'm not riding currently, but am seeking info/advice on current offerings. Post count needs to be 5 for a new thread (if there is such a thing).


----------



## andsyg (Apr 22, 2012)

6'8" 280lbs Just picked up 2012 Hardrock 29er sport disc. Hoping to be down to 230 buy Oct, also hope to be able to do 150mi ride to friends place.


----------



## wncjarhead (Apr 15, 2012)

6' 5" Currently at 270. Lost 100 pounds over the last couple years by running, but blew a knee and had surgery in February. I have put 30 back on since surgery. Been riding a Specialized Hardrock, but I pick up my new Trek Superfly Al TODAY!


----------



## biggerfastersteeper (Apr 22, 2012)

6'7 225, DING! Riding XL GT Force. It's handling the abuse rather well.


----------



## biggerfastersteeper (Apr 22, 2012)

*Frame Sizes*



CrzyTuning said:


> Not sure if I'm classified as a Clydesdale, just a fatty.  I'm 5'10'' and started at 267lbs last week and now I'm at 265lbs.
> Do you guys think a 17"-19" frame be good for a person of my weight? The frame size fits my inseam size (30.75), but I'm thinking a bigger bike might be needed due to my weight.


Dude, I'm relatively new to MTB'ing, but wouldn't a frame size that is more compact equate to more strength? It just seems like the more you lengthen the frame tubing, the more you weaken the frame. That is if tube diameter and other design practices aren't altered. I'd like to know myself...


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

6-4, 260ish right now. i consider myself to be a fatty version of my former self, and at 44 its harder every year to shed the extra poundage.

waiting for my motobecane 700HT to show up within the next day or two, and promptly begin puking my guts out from suckin wind up and down the park driveway i can see from my front door.


----------



## 6'4 400 lbs (Apr 22, 2012)

looking for a ht bike or what ever is best for me.wanna spend no more than 750. only casual riding no xgames here.what to look at and what i might have to swap out for strength.thx all.


----------



## garrett_xc (Apr 23, 2012)

6'4" 245... Reintroducing myself to the mtb scene after ~12 year break after getting my driver's license (funny how that happens, eh?)

I'm still riding a very tired Cannondale F900 hardtail...one that I bought when I was 15/16 years old. I was a FIT 6'4 215lbs back then, and the bike was stored (hung up to rot) after being a college commuter in 2004. I resurrected it in 2011, went through everything but didn't replace much except brakes/tires. It makes a helluva lot of noise when I ride it and I suspect some components are getting pretty tired and loose. If my riding habit sticks, or if something major breaks, I'll be looking to upgrade...


----------



## lanetxgp1 (Apr 22, 2012)

6'1" 315lbs.

My goal is to get back to my military weight of 215lbs.


----------



## 6'4 400 lbs (Apr 22, 2012)

what do you recommend for me under 750


----------



## 6'4 400 lbs (Apr 22, 2012)

*advice*



dehaas70 said:


> First time back on a bike in years, but it will be fun, 6'3, 408, riding a Specialized Rockhopper comp disc. Bike is an '04. I rode BMX and MTB in my youth and my goal is get south of 350. Living in ATL GA has the advantage of year round riding. Thanks to all as this forum is what has inspired me to get back on a bike and ride.


does this bike hold you well... looking to get into riding but just for casual


----------



## DJagadich (Feb 29, 2012)

6'3" and about 265, give or take about 5 pounds depending on the day! Riding a newly purchased, about two weeks ago, Giant Anthem X29er 2. First real mtb and am loving it so far. Will have to post some picture up sometime soon, but haven't taken any yet. Also new to mtbr forum and must say that I am already checking it way to often, but I do love all the information and conversations right at my finger tips.


----------



## Tootall4yall (Apr 24, 2012)

*Just joined, looking for advice and help*

Hello everybody! I just joined the site and am looking to learn about which bike will be best for me. I'm a very big, tall guy and I'm looking to get back into shape. I'm 6'8" and weigh about 425 lbs. I'm a former D1 football player and used to be quite an athlete and I want to get back to that level of fitness. I look forward to learning from you!


----------



## geraldsdad76 (Apr 5, 2012)

6'4 400 lbs said:


> what do you recommend for me under 750


Haro Flightline 29 Two $525.00 at your LBS and very nice ride for the money.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

reposting with a picture. 270 lbs at 6'3". 2011 Trek Paragon - love the bike! Bad picture with a cheap phone but it's all I have for now.


----------



## spoe (Oct 10, 2008)

6' 4" 220 lbs. on a Misfit Dissent ALc XL w/ Talas 120


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

sprocket47 said:


> reposting with a picture. 270 lbs at 6'3". 2011 Trek Paragon - love the bike! Bad picture with a cheap phone but it's all I have for now.


Nice bike! And dog!


----------



## B-DAWG1 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm 6'1" and 255 lbs here. I ride a 2011 Trek Fisher Advance with discs. Yep 26 hardtail first real mtb and loving it so far. I mostly trail ride. My goal is to get down to 230 lbs.


----------



## brcjacks (Feb 17, 2011)

*Currently 215*

Riding a Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29er. When I started I was about 230lbs but now I'm at 215. Bike is doing great. Before this one I was on a Rockhopper Expert 29er and that worked great as well. In my opinion, the Rockhopper one of the best deals out there for the weekend warrior and occasional racer. Less than $900 for mine. I upgraded to the Stumpy because is was lighter and stiffer and I was getting more serious about racing and it was a deal I couldn't pass up.


----------



## brcjacks (Feb 17, 2011)

*Big guy bikes*



6'4 400 lbs said:


> what do you recommend for me under 750


Take a look at the Specialized 29ers. At 6'3" you'll feel right at home. You might be able to find a Rockhopper for $750. If not, then you could definitely find a Hard Rock for about $675.

Just stay away from the Kona 29ers. I watched my friend break his Kona Kahuna in half on the first ride and Kona wouldn't warranty it. I just don't think they've figured out how to properly build a 29er yet.


----------



## BigBrett23601 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Just a Pic of Me and Mini me*

My Son will be getting a new bike this July for his birthday!! He is leaning towards the Dirt Jumpers . I'm thinking that might be a good idea due to his age and the level of abuse that its going to get!! 
Mine well its a Trek Gary Fisher Mamba 29er. Still breaking it in being its only 2weeks old and loving it!!


----------



## willymoe (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm 5'8" and 150 pounds. Riding a 2012 Stumpjumper Comp Carbon 29er. I just dropped down from 190 this last year. The bike is a 17.5 and wicked fast!


----------



## RYNO311 (Mar 28, 2012)

BigBrett23601 said:


> My Son will be getting a new bike this July for his birthday!! He is leaning towards the Dirt Jumpers . I'm thinking that might be a good idea due to his age and the level of abuse that its going to get!!
> Mine well its a Trek Gary Fisher Mamba 29er. Still breaking it in being its only 2weeks old and loving it!!


Nice! The Mamba is a sweet bike! I cant wait to ride with my boys one day! I have twins, but they are only 11 months old. I have to wait awhile!


----------



## mchurcher1 (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm 6'5" 200lbs and will be testing out a 29er Marin 22" and hoping it will be big enough. What size of bikes are you tall guys riding?


----------



## andsyg (Apr 22, 2012)

6'8" 29er hardrock 21" frame, have had it a week and love it

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

5' 8.5" and i'm currently 287 pounds down from 313 7 weeks ago. That is due to watching what i'm eating, cutting out 95% of my Soda intake and mountain biking. I ride a 2011 Orbea Rallon 50 and i'm loving it  You can see on the last picture that I finally have the suspension figured out. I'm currently running 110 psi on the fork and 295 psi on the shock. I love roots and rock gardens as the bike just swallows them up. I ride AM/XC and have yet to bottom the suspension out. I'm getting better at climbing and see a big difference from even just a month ago. The bike is a little pricey but it was an anniversary gift from my wife :thumbsup: She is definitely a keeper


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm 6'3, 255lbs. Riding an older GT Avalanche 3.0 XL Frame. New to the upgrade game but learning fast with my wheels.


----------



## joqpub4 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Checking in...*

Hi new to the forum...

I'm (currently) 6'-3" 275-280lbs...

Riding a GT Backwoods


----------



## Cruzr180 (Apr 8, 2012)

New to the forum and am loving the information! Nice to find a group where I fit in. 

I am 6'2 and currently 287. Have dropped 10lbs so far this year and hoping more by riding more. I live in the Chicago suburbs and have a pretty good biking community around. A few weeks ago I completed a 7.5 mile race over by Iowa on Sylvan Island and heading up to WI next weekend for a 10 mile mtb race. 

I currently have 3 bikes.
Specialized Roubaix rode bike - carbon. Seems to hold up very well.
2007 Specialized Rockhopper 29er. I just had to order new wheels for that.

and my favorite mountain bike so fir
Niner Jet9 29er

Guess I can't post pictures yet.


----------



## archer70 (Apr 5, 2012)

I am 5' 11 currently 325 pounds. I ride a older Gary Fisher. Will be looking at a new bike next year. I am laid up right now waiting on knee surgery, so I can start riding. I have been off for 5 weeks already, surgery is schduled for this coming Thursday.


----------



## BigChef400 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am 6' 2" and I weight 400 lbs. I just bought a trek mamba looking to get back into shape.


----------



## freighttrain48 (Apr 30, 2012)

I am 511 290 lbs and I have a 2012 Rocky Mtn Soul 29. Just got back into biking after a 15year absence need something to keep me sweating once all the snow melts.


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

*Finally Got my pics uploaded*









GT Avalanche 3.0
Finally got the pics loaded. 
Looking for a heavy duty front suspension fork that won't break my wallet


----------



## ryansod (May 26, 2011)

I'm 6'2 235. Rocking a 2011 large Yeti ASR5a, enduro build kit with upgraded XTR trail wheels, Iodine cockpit and reverb seat post. Going to be replacing the SRAM drive train as things brake (me no likey SRAM).


----------



## srestrepo1112 (May 1, 2012)

i just started riding again after about 12 years.

im 5'11 265 down from 345 about 6 months ago.

i'm riding a 2007 diamondback coil ex.

i'm having a problem, i've tuned the breaks and aligned the pads as best i could however, no matter how hard i pull on the breaks they dont lock up, they simply slow down and sometimes they even shudder a little bit.

they 160 discs, mechanical i think they're promax (its what came with teh bike)
i dont have the cash to get hydros. does anyone have any recommendations or anything?


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

> they 160 discs, mechanical i think they're promax (its what came with teh bike)
> i dont have the cash to get hydros. does anyone have any recommendations or anything?


BB7's are a very good and economical mechanical brake system. I had the same problem on an off the shelf bike but the BB7s made all the difference in the world and I didn't have to go broke with hydraulic's. But save up for a bike with hydraulic brakes or add some to your ride, They are so nice, especially for us big guys.


----------



## srestrepo1112 (May 1, 2012)

sprocket47 said:


> BB7's are a very good and economical mechanical brake system. I had the same problem on an off the shelf bike but the BB7s made all the difference in the world and I didn't have to go broke with hydraulic's. But save up for a bike with hydraulic brakes or add some to your ride, They are so nice, especially for us big guys.


Do you think I should go with bigger discs or should the 160s lock up pretty good?


----------



## PapaBlunt (Apr 9, 2012)

6'1" - 210lbs and I ride a GT Force 2.0. 

As far as the size of your brake rotors, the larger they are the more braking surface you have = better braking.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

srestrepo1112 said:


> i just started riding again after about 12 years.
> 
> im 5'11 265 down from 345 about 6 months ago.
> 
> ...


Get a larger rotor for the front brake. I had the same issue with my Deore hydraulic brakes on my Kona hoss. Swapped the front to an 8" rotor and problem solved.


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

Guys have a chance to get a 2000 XCR 1500 GT. Anyone have any thoughts or experience with these as a big guy?


----------



## zipthehuh (Apr 29, 2012)

5'7" 250lbs 2011 diamondback response comp


----------



## kingair (Jun 2, 2008)

6'4" 220lbs. Riding a large 2010 knolly delirium, a 2012 niner air9 xl, and for a road bike a specialized Tarmac that doesn't really seem to work very well with my size and weight.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

6' @ 260lbs Rides Banshee Rune Med size and still looking for that bike...Road n a burly all mountain


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Started off this year over 300lbs, and as I find this thread I am @ 290lbs. I'm 6'1 and I plan to get down to 200lbs by the end of the year.

I bought me a Marlin 2012 it's a 21in with 29ers on it, and I love it. I've only been riding the streets so far, but I look forward to some trails real soon.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Me back in 2008 when I first started riding at 5' 8-1/2" 225lbs on a 2008 Spesh Rockhopper Disc.










Me in 2012 weighing in at 5' 8-1/2" 180lbs on a 2012 Spesh Stumpjumper FSR Elite.


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

^Hey Tom how do you like the bike? Thats on my shortlist for next bike. Anything about it you dont like?


----------



## Bigwheel29 (Feb 9, 2012)

^The Elite SJ


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Bigwheel29 said:


> ^Hey Tom how do you like the bike? Thats on my shortlist for next bike. Anything about it you dont like?


Which bike, the RH or the SJ?

I like them both for what they are, a HT vs a FS.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Bigwheel29 said:


> ^The Elite SJ


I really love the SJ Elite but I didn't pay anywhere near the MSRP. If you have an inside hook up you can get it below $3k but I paid a little over that.

I like the Brain but others hate it. I picked the Elite specifically for the Brain & it's been a great transition coming from a HT. The bike climbs & descends without a hitch & it can take a beating.

I've only had two issues & one gripe/want. The first issue is the stock tires have thin sidewalls to help save weight & I was suffering from sidewall punctures when rolling through rock gardens. Spesh has a 90 day satisfaction guarantee on tires so I swapped them out for a thicker set. The second issue is the rear hub came from the factory with very little grease & began making noises. My LBS is replacing the hub under warranty. My one & only want is that the fork & front hub use Spesh's OE24 9QR, I'd rather have 15 or 20mm.


----------



## jrtokarz (May 4, 2012)

*Back after 15 years*

Hi, just joined the site wanting to get back in to it after 15 years away.

I'm 6'0" 265lbs. Looking for my first serious mountain bike.

Seriously considering a 2012 Giant Reign 2 (unless someone can suggest something better


----------



## Kinan (Jun 15, 2009)

*6'3" #260*

I ride a Chumba VF2 and love it. Bomb down hills and never have any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

First post for me as well, seems a fitting place to start despite spending much of my time "lurking" in the Fat Bikes section.

Bought a Surly Pugsley in October 2011 while weighing in at 315lbs and 6'1". Rode all Winter and have continued since and am now down to 262. I am utterly and completely addicted to "Fat Bikes" and am currently building up a newer Adventure bike, a Surly Moonlander with a Rohloff!


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Yoreskillz said:


> First post for me as well, seems a fitting place to start despite spending much of my time "lurking" in the Fat Bikes section.
> 
> Bought a Surly Pugsley in October 2011 while weighing in at 315lbs and 6'1". Rode all Winter and have continued since and am now down to 262. I am utterly and completely addicted to "Fat Bikes" and am currently building up a newer Adventure bike, a Surly Moonlander with a Rohloff!


Awesome job man keep it up.


----------



## Live2Cycle87 (Feb 20, 2011)

ohh **** that yeti's sexy


----------



## mattyrides07 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm 200-210.... my weight flexuates like a mother! Add my camelback w/ 3 liters of water, tools, tubes, spare chain, dog 1st aid kit, human 1st aid kit, pump, shock pump and Pedro's nasty tire lever and my riding weight goes up another 15+ lbs.

This is my ride...


"Dream like you'll live forever, but live like you'll die today."
-James Dean


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

Huskywolf said:


> Awesome job man keep it up.


Thanks Huskywolf! I am aiming to drop another 60lbs by October and be fit enough to do some longer Adventure trips in the year to come.


----------



## SurfaceDreamer (May 11, 2012)

Hello everybody! I'm 6'4" 225 on a good day and looking to get back under 200 lbs. My initial interest in biking is due to a very good friend who's had a complicated medical life and his need for a riding partner. My hope is that this will turn into a lifestyle change and something I will enjoy for some time to come. Nice to meet you all 

P.S. No bike yet - I'm trying to decide at this moment between two options locally... didn't realize finding a "good" bike could be this complicated!


----------



## thelivingdead (May 8, 2012)

6'-4 295-300 depending on day. On way 205 from 525 18 months ago (long story) Commuting riding~70 miles a week on my new Salsa El Mar (thanks Bill!) plus 45-50 miles on the trainer. Used to MTB insanely 18 years ago. Great to be back.


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

5'10 and 240 pounds and I ride a 2011 Trek Elite 9.8 in a large. I have a full X9 2x10 setup. It currently weighs in around 25-26 pounds. I will upgrade the wheels later in the year and it should take off another pound.


----------



## awesomepaw (Oct 2, 2010)

6'3" - 205

Specialized Camber Elite 29er '11 - "as seen" in the Dells, AZ - _Prescott Monstercross_
Love this bike! What a great XC tank! Not a light bike, but tough as $'^it.


Tubeless
Purgatory 2.4 Front
Control 2.2 Rear


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Out of curiousity, what you looking to get for the Turner?


----------



## sasquatch83002 (May 14, 2012)

6'10", 245lbs. I ride the Turner 5spot size Sasquatch. Now they call it XXL. Great bike, but almost too big. Looking at a niner for the next bike. All tall folks need a good bike let me know the Turner is for sale.


----------



## RMountainNM (Oct 1, 2010)

Im 6' 270#. This is my current ride, my first serious bike was a 97 stumpjumper hardtail. I still love the old stumpy but it doesn't compare to this one.


----------



## fat ralphy (May 11, 2012)

i am 6'4" and weighing in at 295lbs.

planning to drop 50lbs over the next year or more.

i am riding a 2011 Trek X-Caliber, stock at the moment.


----------



## sasquatch83002 (May 14, 2012)

It's an '05. Back when they called the XXL the Sasquatch size. I'd love to get $750 for it but would entertain offers. I'll get some pix and info posted.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

612" 100kg (220lbs) seem to be stuck there weight wont' go up or down. Niner Air9C with lots o good stuff. Rides like a dream


----------



## brettj5 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm 6' and 203. Im down from 220 and hoping to get to 190!. I ve been stuck at 203 for awhile. I guess I need to ride more!!! Here is my ride.


----------



## aenima (Jan 19, 2006)

6' 250# riding a '12 Scott Spark Expert 29.


----------



## 2tallcyclist (May 17, 2012)

6'2' and 210. My singlespeed Salsa Selma takes a beating and still rides as well as the first day I had her.


----------



## ChroMo-SA (May 18, 2012)

6'2" and 253, down from 308lbs.
Ragley Blue Pig 2011 Size 20"

Great bike, but moving to 29er soon!


----------



## madwing (May 10, 2012)

6'2", pushing 240#.

i just started riding again after 20 years, used to ride a rockhopper comp pre-suspension days. now i have a used large 2007 santa cruz nomad, with fox van 36s in front and a dhx air 5.0 in back. juicy 7 brakes are crapping out, so i have on the way from biker bob a set of the m785 xt's to replace them. for now i am just riding to get my legs under me, then will join my 14 year old on the trails around here. and will start commuting the 6 miles to work a couple three times per week.

i am hoping to get down to 200#, or lower, in the coming years. i've already cut my diet down (and am hungry all the time...so i drink a glass of water), and have started playing basketball again twice weekly. i know biking is going to kill me for a bit!


----------



## Munnarg (May 10, 2012)

6' 2", around 250/ 260lbs (no working scales in my house lol)









Just recently bought my first bike (2012 Specialized Hardrock Disc 29er) and I've put a couple miles on it so far. I'm trying to get down to maybe 220 by the end of the year, so I have a long way to go. I used to build bikes as a kid with spare parts, but that was a long time ago and in another country.


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

6'4", I was around 390 when I started riding 4 months ago, got down to 380, and rhen I snapped the derailleur on my '11 Hardrock 29er, and haven't ridden in two weeks, so I'm up to 395 (there have been 4 birthdays in my family in the last week, including mine. Not great for my hips  Hoping to get my back wheel and der replaced today so I can get my fat ass a little less wide.


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

6'2" 235 I have a 94 or 95 Diamondback Zetec, looking at Trek or Specialized 29er the db i a bomb, i used to be 285 and it took me no problem.........


----------



## HuskyDoo (May 22, 2012)

5' 8" and 260lbs. Ride a Specialized rockhopper. Want to lose at least 60lbs


----------



## Tyny72 (May 23, 2012)

Hi Clyde's, I'm new to biking after taking 23 years off. I'm 6'4 and 350 pounds. I'm looking at purchasing either a 2012 cannondale quick cx 4 or cannondale 29er trail sl 4. I'm mainly riding paved roads or hard packed gravel roads until I'm under 300. Will I have any issues with either of these?


----------



## FLTall (Oct 6, 2010)

6'6" 185#. Not a clyde just tall, lol. Riding a 2012 Giant Anthem X1 29'er


----------



## Trauma05 (May 24, 2012)

Just started riding again last month after taking about 12 yrs off, last bike I owned was a Haro s1 BMX hehe . 5'10" 225 and looking to make some positive changes in my health, though I'm fighting against some knee issues from paintball. Bought a 2011 Trek 4300 and I really like it so far...it's gonna be a great summer!


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

I'm 5'8" 221. I have lost 50 lbs since October, but just started biking. I ride a Trek 3700 I picked up used. I live in Bahrain in the middle east, and often ride in 100 degree temps. 

Already wanting a new bike... Maybe that will be my treat when I get below 200 lbs.


----------



## bignick73 (May 25, 2012)

6'4" 280. No bike yet got to get my 5 posts in and plan on asking for some advice.


----------



## motoman465 (Mar 30, 2009)

6'4" and currently 358. I am down approximately 40 pounds since the middle of Feb. Planning on hitting 275. My current ride is a Redline MonoCog 29er!!!


----------



## Bull207 (May 27, 2012)

Not a whole lot of Clydesdales here... I'm 6'8" 300lbs just started riding a Giant (Seemed fitting..) Talon 29er.


----------



## trance3 (Sep 5, 2011)

6'5" 230# 2012 Epic comp carbon 29er xl, 2011 stumpjumper fsr comp xxl, 2009 pedalforce zx3 road bike.


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi everyone. 6'6.....375lbs looking to drop down to 3 ....currently riding a giant xtc2 "09" brought it brand new expecting to start riding again after about a 13yrs of non riding,,anyway bought a house ,have 2nd kid ....hete i am now finally trying to get back in the trails would really like to do som amateur downhill ,,can anyone recommend a respectable fs bike without having to take a 2nd mortgage.....lol


----------



## Whitebull (Jul 30, 2011)

6'1" 215 lbs down from 240 lbs looking to get to 200 lbs. Been riding for a couple of months. Dirt bike rider my whole life, but at 52 yrs old, gotta try something that will keep me in shape.
1st Gen Polished Nomad, Mavic EX721 Rims, DT Swiss 440 Hubs, Code 4 caliber brakes, DHX 5.0, Talas 36 fork, 1x9, Bike is 34 lbs. Getting better each ride, but still kicking my ass! Live up by Downieville, so thank god for the DH sections.


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

5'10" 220 lbs (need to be 205 by 8/12).

Just got back into the sport in 8/11. Was a totally out of shape and soft 235 lbs at that point. Been weight-training and riding 2-3x per week since then, and am now a muscular and reasonably fit 220 lbs (can see a hint of a 4 pack). Likely lost 20 lbs of fat and gained 5 lbs of muscle. Doing a race in August, so I want to cut down to 205 by then (would see a clear cut 6 pack). About to up the cycling volume gradually but considerably.

Cannondale RZ 120-two with some upgrades:


----------



## sleddogg (May 18, 2012)

Hi all. I'm 6'0" 295lb. age 44 and have done very little riding in the last ten yrs. I recently had a '91 Bridgestone MB1 sandblasted and powder coated and after seeing all the cool new bikes at my LBS I was convinced to make it into a single speed (36x19 for now), and purchased a 2012 Trek X-Caliber. Today was my first ride on local trail and I feel like this is finally going to be the answer to some way overdue weight loss (175 when I was 18, would be thrilled if I saw 220). I am going all in, will ride trail as much as I can (twice/wk/most) and will ride daily on either the singlespeed or I also have a '93 Bridgestone XO3. Bought clipless pedals for the XO, and will migrate to the same for off road as skills improve. This is my first post, so expect lots of questions re. wheel upgrades, shock air pressures (Reba RL with Treks G2 proprietary manufacture), pedal choices, tubeless etc. 

Living in WI, I feel I am mildly blessed in that there seems to be a very robust pressence of trails as well as a very welcoming mountain bike culture. I have already met some of you in my area and I have already taken a fairly decent crash so I feel like I have joined the club, and my body feels strong and resilient. I don't look my weight partly due to my fairly muscular legs and I already am fitting my clothes better than 2 weeks ago when I hit my first trail (MB1 ss). Congratulations to all who have found success, I hope to share good news soon.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

6'1 374 as of this morning and falling. Started at 464. I'm a competetive power lifter so being big never hindered anything, however with 3 growing boys, one a teen, it's time to start thinking about longevity. Always been active, I can run, jump, and all that right now, but at this weight it's best to drop as much as I can so I can stick around to annoy the wife long in to her 80's. I'm currently 27.

I picked up a Trek Wahoo 29er last month from the LBS and have been having a blast on it. I've been gentle, but so far it's been a tank. Will be looking to upgrade a few things in time.


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Some pics of the first time out last month. I plan on taking our camera along the next ride and getting some actual shots instead of camera phone pics.


----------



## mr_132 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm 6'2 and currently 215, down 10lbs from the start of the year. I travelled a lot at the end of last year and put on nearly 30lbs due to lack of exercise and living on expenses. 

Currently on an 09 BMC Trailfox 02 (and a Cervelo road bike and a Trek hybrid). Planning to get my weight down to 205 before the end of the year. Currently my main sporting goals are running based, but I love getting on the bikes on the non-running days and just going out. I use my trek in place of my car running local errands.

Anyway, good luck to all with your goals


----------



## redd4573 (Apr 15, 2012)

When is the crossover to being considered a Clydesdale? Is there set numbers or is it just when someone feels like they are a bit oversized than average?:???:.


----------



## zjjason (Jun 5, 2012)

*6'6" 270lbs Giant*

Hello All!
I'm back into biking after a 15 year hiatus from my old '92 Trek 830 (on it's 3rd pair of suspension forks). Now armed with a new 23" 2011 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er, I'm ready to get started.

As the story goes for many others, I snapped a pedal on my 3rd ride and am wondering what will be next???

Bike image to come later (once I log 10 posts to qualify)

Jason


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

DABIGSEAT said:


> Hi everyone. 6'6.....375lbs looking to drop down to 3 ....currently riding a giant xtc2 "09" brought it brand new expecting to start riding again after about a 13yrs of non riding,,anyway bought a house ,have 2nd kid ....hete i am now finally trying to get back in the trails would really like to do som amateur downhill ,,can anyone recommend a respectable fs bike without having to take a 2nd mortgage.....lol


Your best bet is a Santa Cruz Heckler but you're still looking at $2,000 new for the basic model. Unfortunately full suspension bike that will hold up for a clyde aren't cheap.


----------



## Therealbigtom (May 10, 2012)

7'1 245 pounds from jersey.


----------



## Bull207 (May 27, 2012)

Therealbigtom said:


> 7'1 245 pounds from jersey.


Top Clydes?


----------



## WebBreaker (Jun 10, 2012)

6'8" 360


----------



## DirtyHarp (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello everybody. Im 5'11 at 250 (was a Lineman in Football). I rida a 2010 Trek/Fisher mamba.


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

6'1 and 211 as of a couple of days ago. I've been riding for 19 years and the past few years have been gradually slacking off for some reason. Is anyone else had the problem of wanting to ride, but always coming up with excuses to talk yourself out of it? That's me at this point. I have a major mental block for some reason and I can't seem to get past it. 6 months ago I was 200lbs.but after going through narcotic addiction a few months ago( back problems since 2000) I've gotten worse about riding. It sux big time because I beat myself up about not riding, after it's to late to go ride. Anyway, I'm working on it!


----------



## brcjacks (Feb 17, 2011)

Having trouble motivating yourself? Sign up for some races. That's my motivation. I hate getting me a$$ handed to me at a race. That's enough motivation for me.


----------



## Tampa29 (Jun 15, 2012)

I`m about 6-1ish and weigh about 305. I bought my bike this morning (Specialized Hardrock SD 29) and some gear to go with it. I actually havent ridden in 25/30 years, so this ought to be good :eekster: I have my goals set though, and WILL reach them. 

I`m almost 55 now and have too much beer gut and plain ol fat. I did quit smoking over a year ago and feel much better for reaching that goal, now its getting in better shape and a healthier life style. 

The folks at my LBS were very positive and upbeat about my choice to get fit and had lots of good tips. They got quite a laugh when I said, " Wow, these bikes nowadays have changed alot." Then I realized what I`d said and laughed too..

Once I took a test ride, it was a great feeling again and I cant wait to build some stamina and get off road ( on novice trails ).


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Tampa29 said:


> I`m about 6-1ish and weigh about 305. I bought my bike this morning (Specialized Hardrock SD 29) and some gear to go with it. I actually havent ridden in 25/30 years, so this ought to be good :eekster: I have my goals set though, and WILL reach them.
> 
> I`m almost 55 now and have too much beer gut and plain ol fat. I did quit smoking over a year ago and feel much better for reaching that goal, now its getting in better shape and a healthier life style.
> 
> ...


congrats!! Enjoy! and welcome!! you're in for some fun!!


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello all, I'm 27, 5'10" 280 pounds and am getting back into biking to lose weight. I used to ride a lot but then with college and a full time job, I ended up sitting around getting fat. I bought an 11 GF Wahoo last year and just picked up an 06 specialized epic. My goal is 180 pounds so I have 100 to lose. I plan to be at my target weight in two years, or right before I hit 30.


----------



## jlove45 (Jun 16, 2012)

Howdy, I', 35, 6'10", 310 pounds. Just started mtbing a month ago and it has really filled a spot for my "crazy eye" activity. I used to be a pro bball player and this is filling the void. In May I bought a Specialized sport disc 29er and am loving the trails. I went with the entry-level bike to make sure that its something I stick with and don't spend a grand or more on a bike to just tow my kids around. I would like to work my way back to 275-80lbs. Havin a blast!


----------



## ThatDamnGuy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hello from Ohio*

Hello everyone, 
I am very new to the sport and just kind of stumbled upon this site about a week ago, it is great TONS of info and great people sharing the info. I read about 10 pages or so of this thread and I think I'm the heaviest guy in here at 415lb standing about 5'10". It all started about 3 months ago I finally just got fed up and decided it was time to change my life I was 460lb  and hated it! So I started eating better and just making better, healthier choices. About 7 Weeks in I was down 20lb to 440lb and decided it is time to toss in some exercise! So I thought there is a huge parking lot not too far from my house that is empty all weekend and has some small trails off of it why not get a bike and start riding? I went to the Walmart - fall - a - part store and looked for the biggest beefiest bike they had, after all the last time I was on a bike was 20 years ago so I didn't want to run out and spend a lot of money one just to find out I can't ride or worse didn't like to ride! Well it's been 5 weeks and I'm down to 415lb and riding 5-6miles a day every Saturday and Sunday . Granted this is on pavement that is relatively flat with the exception of one incline that stretches about a quarter mile long. So needless to say, I AM HOOKED on the sport and ready to start looking for a "REAL" bike so I can progress even more. Despite the fact that I got my Mongoose Deception 29er at the Walmart - fall - a - part it has held up good for my needs, now if I was a more aggressive rider I'm sure some issues would have surfaced. It is built better than I thought it would be and even with someone my size on it the rims are still true. So now the hunt begins, I am looking to find a better bike, even if I have to start buying pieces new or used and build slow. I am on a tight budget at the moment. My first goal is to see what I can get new or used for about $300, even if it is just a heavy duty steel frame that's what I have to start with. Any suggestions would be appreciated! 
William


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

ThatDamnGuy said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am very new to the sport and just kind of stumbled upon this site about a week ago, it is great TONS of info and great people sharing the info. I read about 10 pages or so of this thread and I think I'm the heaviest guy in here at 415lb standing about 5'10". It all started about 3 months ago I finally just got fed up and decided it was time to change my life I was 460lb  and hated it! So I started eating better and just making better, healthier choices. About 7 Weeks in I was down 20lb to 440lb and decided it is time to toss in some exercise! So I thought there is a huge parking lot not too far from my house that is empty all weekend and has some small trails off of it why not get a bike and start riding? I went to the Walmart - fall - a - part store and looked for the biggest beefiest bike they had, after all the last time I was on a bike was 20 years ago so I didn't want to run out and spend a lot of money one just to find out I can't ride or worse didn't like to ride! Well it's been 5 weeks and I'm down to 415lb and riding 5-6miles a day every Saturday and Sunday . Granted this is on pavement that is relatively flat with the exception of one incline that stretches about a quarter mile long. So needless to say, I AM HOOKED on the sport and ready to start looking for a "REAL" bike so I can progress even more. Despite the fact that I got my Mongoose Deception 29er at the Walmart - fall - a - part it has held up good for my needs, now if I was a more aggressive rider I'm sure some issues would have surfaced. It is built better than I thought it would be and even with someone my size on it the rims are still true. So now the hunt begins, I am looking to find a better bike, even if I have to start buying pieces new or used and build slow. I am on a tight budget at the moment. My first goal is to see what I can get new or used for about $300, even if it is just a heavy duty steel frame that's what I have to start with. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> William


Way to go William. I wish you nothing but the best. Check out Mark's Daily Apple for some good eating ways. There is a section on people who have lost weight called cussess stories. It has some good insperational stories on people how have changed there lives.


----------



## motoman465 (Mar 30, 2009)

William, great job!!! I love to read stories like this because they help to motivate me also. I am 6'4" and bouncing around between 355-365. What complicates my situation is that I am also diabetic, but I am making progress...I am down about 40 pounds since the middle of Feb. Keep up the great work and I look forward to reading your updates!!!


----------



## jlove45 (Jun 16, 2012)

ThatDamnGuy said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am very new to the sport and just kind of stumbled upon this site about a week ago, it is great TONS of info and great people sharing the info. I read about 10 pages or so of this thread and I think I'm the heaviest guy in here at 415lb standing about 5'10". It all started about 3 months ago I finally just got fed up and decided it was time to change my life I was 460lb  and hated it! So I started eating better and just making better, healthier choices. About 7 Weeks in I was down 20lb to 440lb and decided it is time to toss in some exercise! So I thought there is a huge parking lot not too far from my house that is empty all weekend and has some small trails off of it why not get a bike and start riding? I went to the Walmart - fall - a - part store and looked for the biggest beefiest bike they had, after all the last time I was on a bike was 20 years ago so I didn't want to run out and spend a lot of money one just to find out I can't ride or worse didn't like to ride! Well it's been 5 weeks and I'm down to 415lb and riding 5-6miles a day every Saturday and Sunday . Granted this is on pavement that is relatively flat with the exception of one incline that stretches about a quarter mile long. So needless to say, I AM HOOKED on the sport and ready to start looking for a "REAL" bike so I can progress even more. Despite the fact that I got my Mongoose Deception 29er at the Walmart - fall - a - part it has held up good for my needs, now if I was a more aggressive rider I'm sure some issues would have surfaced. It is built better than I thought it would be and even with someone my size on it the rims are still true. So now the hunt begins, I am looking to find a better bike, even if I have to start buying pieces new or used and build slow. I am on a tight budget at the moment. My first goal is to see what I can get new or used for about $300, even if it is just a heavy duty steel frame that's what I have to start with. Any suggestions would be appreciated!
> William


You have said a most important thing! 1) Nutrition is #1, you cant train your way out of a crappy diet. I see your results on the bike and its funny cause I used a Scwhinn Airdyne to lose about 40 or so pounds. I'm a strength and condition coach for a small college and I've used the bike to condition athletes. It really is great. But, with trail riding I feel like I actually went somewhere......wait....I did. Good work!


----------



## ThatDamnGuy (Jun 18, 2012)

Midtown, thanks for the support and the website!!


----------



## ThatDamnGuy (Jun 18, 2012)

Motoman465, thanks and good job to you as well. A very good friend of mine is diabetic he loves dlife.com, it has helped him out a lot you should check it out .. 

jlove45, thanks for the support! Nutrition has been the number one thing for me, I noticed a big difference in how I felt just by giving up fast food, before I even started to notice any weight loss I just felt better and had more energy.


----------



## jlove45 (Jun 16, 2012)

I hear about the fast food. I've returned to a fast food 'fast'. Amazing how bad you can feel after eating that stuff.! Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 25, 2012)

6'4" and 235Lbs. Ride a Santa Cruz Tallboy Aluminum. Since this pic was taken I have switched out the seatpost (thompson chrome) and bars (Renthal Fat Bar 10mm rise, 780mm wide).


----------



## mtmanrob (Jul 9, 2005)

*5'9" and 320*

Well, I thought I would be the biggest guy to post but someone on the first page beat me so I didn't bother reading through the other 68 pages.

Anyway, I used to ride pretty heavily when I lived in Italy from 1994-1996, got out of it for a couple of years when I moved back to the States, rode for a bit in 2001-2002 when I lived in San Francisco, and haven't been back on it since.

I had a Diamondback Vertex TR with heavy upgrades and I loved that thing more than any woman I've ever known. I'm scared to get back on her because I don't want to damage her so I bought a beater bike off of Craigslist for $300 (it's a mid-level Schwinn full suspension from '99, I think) until I can shed some pounds.

I've also got a Schwinn Homegrown Factory FS (in bass boat blue, no less) frame that I'm going to build up over the next year, but I've got some questions first that I'll ask in a new thread after I do some searching first.

I'm back and I'm ready to start riding. Wish me luck.

Rob


----------



## eric671 (Nov 21, 2011)

6'7" 240lbs riding a XXL Giant Escaper


----------



## Bsmith891 (Apr 3, 2012)

5' 11'' 265lbs.
Im riding a pieced together Gary Fisher. 
Started out as a hybrid, but the frame is all that's left basically.


----------



## Warnerja27 (Apr 5, 2012)

5'10" 233lbs

2008 Redline D660 1x10.


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

6'1" 187lbs riding a L Cannondale Rush


----------



## Big & Bearded (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm 6'0", 345 lbs, and somehow staying on an old (1999?) Cannondale M400.
I'm just getting back into riding after a 15 year break. For now I'm just doing the commuter thing, with some longer road rides thrown into the mix, but I remember the fun I had years ago trail riding and can't wait to get back into that.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

5'6" 220lb, probably one of the smallest in clydes section, but due to riding rigid with lots of air time, I do need clydes approved bikes/components, and that's why I check out clydes section a lot.


----------



## excaliber (May 1, 2012)

Just under 5'10" 215 pounds. I'm riding a Giant XTC 2.


----------



## Razor 21122 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Newbie*

I am new to mountain biking. As a matter of fact, I just got a bike a week ago. Its a 2007 Kona Blast that has donor parts from a Kona Kula. I have ridden everyday the past week and already put around 40 miles on the bike. I am 6'1" and 240 lbs. This bike is the most fun I have had exercising in a long time. Let me know what you guys think of it. Thanks


----------



## Jphill1301 (Jun 25, 2012)

6'7 @ 290 lbs. Ride unmodified Specialized Rock Hopper


----------



## CutnShoot72 (Jun 25, 2012)

5"8. 335lbs. Bought a Mongoose Paver from the local Wal-Mart. I read that was a sin on several posts, but the fit was perfect. However, my cycling igorance resulted in new custom triple wall rear wheel, a new seat (more like a couch), and new tires. Schwalbe Greens seem to hold up the best, 700 X 45. As I become better conditioned, my need for speed changed, and I added a 3-ring chainring and an 11-tooth rear cassette. All in all, it was worth the experience. If I can get to below 250 I am looking to purchase a chainless. Any luck from these from owners out there?


----------



## heitschj (Jun 25, 2012)

*So big*

New to the forum. Go 6'4" and weigh in around 290. Ride a 2007 Trek 3900 with no upgrades. Looking to get under 260 by the end of summer.


----------



## Wheat78 (Apr 9, 2012)

Just picked up a 2012 Trek Mamba, 6'2" 335. Gonna ride the crap out of it and see how she does.


----------



## Bike Maverick (Jun 26, 2012)

6`3" and 250lb. Trying to go back to 210.
Ride a Cannondale road and a Jamis mountain.


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

*I guess I am a Clyde afterall??*

So I was always hard on bikes when I was an avid rider in the late 90's in my early 20's at195-205lbs and 6ft.... I recently got back into the sport after a 10+ year absence and I am now an athletic 230lbs. as I have continued weight training and playing Hockey competitively all that time.. So when I went to buy a new bike everyone I had asked kind of laughed and said that I am hardly big enough to worry.. Everyone but my LBS owner that has known me for 15 years.. He put me on an Salsa el Mar Ti (good warranty and it is after all TI), swapped the carbon components in favor of Aluminum and we have been upgrading as we need to (as I break stuff)... So I am happy to read this topic and see that I am fact in the Clyde category even though I am not over 6'5" or over 250lbs...


----------



## DuckManDan (Jun 28, 2012)

6'4" 320lbs. Just picked up a 2012 Trek Wahoo. Got tired of Walmart junk falling apart every time I left the drive way


----------



## God's Favorite Bike (Dec 14, 2011)

6' 2" x 235lbs....08 Rockhopper Comp 1x9, 09 Rockhopper Expert S.S., 11 Niner EMD 9 1x9, 12 Raliegh XXIX Belt Drive S.S.

Mucho upgrades but just because I get bored and fiddle with stuff alot. Any would hold up to me with stock issue goods except the Niner cuz that was a frame only...pics are posted but Niner has different forks and drivetrain than in gallery...still under construction and havent updated photos for a bit. 08 Rockhopper just got Manitou Towers also. I've been lazy with the lens.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

6-2 and down to 215.


----------



## Noob9ers (Jun 24, 2012)

Wow, I'm so glad I found this forum. I'm 6 4' 270 down from 460 and trying to get into riding. The Trek Cobia and X-caliber originally caught my eye but then I learned about thru axles. Can anyone recommend any models that comes with it? I've only had one bike and never felt safe while riding it, I always thought the QR would snap.


----------



## dvda (May 1, 2011)

im 6'2 and 260. i got big when i became a security guard been riding bmx alot but it dont help like it did when i was 21. trying to start riding my mtb more i gave a scott spark the low end one. ive had it 2 yrs and only ridden it about 12 times. but i finally did my 1st solo ride on monday so im going to try to go ride more and hopefully drop a few lb's.


----------



## johnslaught (Jun 28, 2012)

*well right now....*

Hey there my name is john and i'm 6'7 @ 285.

my hog: a Giant talon 29er 
size: XL
stock

looking to buy a full suspension soon


----------



## Cosi (Jun 29, 2012)

*This seems like the right place for me*

Hi. I'm Marcus 6'2" and 273lbs. I'm in the process of buying my first bike ever. In fact, today was my first visit to a bike shop (trust me, it won't be my last). I'm really excited but still doing lots of research, but I was shown a Specialized Hardrock today. I plan on mostly riding on roads but I have a friend that has road for years in the mountains right behind my housing area so I plan on going up there with him too.


----------



## karstman1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi, I'm Fred. 6'2" +-225. I ride a 19" 1994 Cannondale killer V 1000.


----------



## thestoutdog (Nov 28, 2011)

6'4", ~300lbs. Just donated my trusty steed (Trek T300) to my youngest son and purchased a 22" Surly Ogre. BTW, the Ogre rocks!


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Ogre is such a fitting name.... congrats on the new bike : )


----------



## Turtle353 (Jun 29, 2012)

6'2" 235 lbs. I ride a Trek Fuel EX 8.


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

6'1 290 and ride a 2012 Gary Fisher Wahoo. Only upgrade so far is the WTB V Comfort Seat which I would recommend for anyone my size.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are my two rides, a 2011 Trek Scratch Air 9 and a 2009 Kona Hoss. I am 6' tall and weigh 300lbs @17%BF....looking to get to my goal of 270lbs @ 10% BF by February 2013


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

6' and with lots of beer lately I'd say easily 230 right now, but I do vary anywhere between 220 and 230 normally.









used sparingly now, but it breaks outta the garage once in a while.









used most often for rail trail runs and to work. Carbon everywhere it can be (except the stem) - weighs in at 16.5 pounds.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I guess I could finally "check in" since I consider this a great home and source of info for my fat a.... super clyde self. :lol: I am 6'4" and ~314 (holding steady because I can't get more riding in right now). I am down ~10 pounds for the year so far which isn't impressive but it isn't bad either since I only ride twice a week (have to ride in the mornings here in N Texas because it is too damn hot in the afternoon/evenings). I mow yards two days a week for spare change to save up for a new bike.










My bike. 1999 Trek STP200. Some updating and upgrading on it keeps me entertained. I have owned it since 99 but didn't ride for ~12 years because I though I had torn my knee up... turns out, no body ever showed me how to set the bike up correctly. Last July, I spent a lot of time dialing the seat position in and now I can ride for a couple of hours with no knee pain. 

And yes, I ride with platforms and 5.10 Impact Low shoes.... I fell too many time with clipless and falling sucks. The 5.10s really make riding a hoot because they stick REALLY well but I can still EASILY dab a toe here and there...  :thumbsup:


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

XLNC said:


> 6' and with lots of beer lately I'd say easily 230 right now, but I do vary anywhere between 220 and 230 normally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your cross bike is sick looking. will you give some details?


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

Adim_X said:


> Your cross bike is sick looking. will you give some details?


It is such as awesome bike. As for details, well, as you can see from my siggy, it's a 2011 Trek Cronus CX Ultimate. It's a 54cm model, cables are all internally routed, etc.. When I got it, it weighed 17.5 pounds with all the Stock Bontrager/Sram Components.

The stock parts that are left on it is pretty much the SRAM drive train. Force derailleurs, levers and a S900 crankset (46/38t), no idea what chain is on it, but I would assume it's 1071 and then obviously the Avid Shorty Ultimate brakes. I also run Time Atac XS Carbon pedals.

Apart from that, I swapped out the wheelset to Reynolds Assault clinchers (because the claimed rider weight limit for them was 250 lbs - so it was kind of a perfect marriage of saved weight, cost, and what could support my large butt comfortably), and I went with Kenda Happy Medium rubber (700 x 32 - EXCELLENT tires by the way). I also added a SRAM Red 'Black Edition" casette and I kept the stock config. of 11-28t.

I wasn't thrilled with the "anatomic" deal on the stock Bontrager bars (I was really wobbly when in the drops for some reason), so I swapped them out for a 3T Ergonova Team bar, and while I was there I decided to get the stem (ARX Team "Stealth" edition) and a seatpost (Dorico ltd) to go with it (got them directly from 3T`s website). After I ordered them, I scored the Fizik Antares saddle on Ebay with the `blink` light included.

So there it sits (pic was taken Sunday July the 1st), with lights and cpu, weighing 16.5 pounds. I put over 100 kilometers (60 miles) on it in the last week which doesn`t sound like much, but I think it`s the most riding I`ve ever done in one week in my life.


----------



## COBilly (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, some of the success stories here are incredible. Way to go guys! 

I'm just a wee clydesdale myself. 5'10" and about 220 now. I'm in the gym at least 4 times a week and just bought a bike again to get back in shape. I'm not interested in being a skinny racer though. I'm all about being huge but shredded, or at least lean enough to see a rough outline of my abs


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

*Update*



Diesel8810 said:


> So I was always hard on bikes when I was an avid rider in the late 90's in my early 20's at195-205lbs and 6ft.... I recently got back into the sport after a 10+ year absence and I am now an athletic 230lbs. as I have continued weight training and playing Hockey competitively all that time.. So when I went to buy a new bike everyone I had asked kind of laughed and said that I am hardly big enough to worry.. Everyone but my LBS owner that has known me for 15 years.. He put me on an Salsa el Mar Ti (good warranty and it is after all TI), swapped the carbon components in favor of Aluminum and we have been upgrading as we need to (as I break stuff)... So I am happy to read this topic and see that I am fact in the Clyde category even though I am not over 6'5" or over 250lbs...


After 100 miles I get to test that warranty after all.....


----------



## ray0311 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm 6'3" 213lbs I ride a Titus Switchblade and think its time to upgrade


----------



## TheLloyd (Aug 6, 2011)

*Mega clyde = at least 2 of you!*

So I have been riding for about 3 months now. Started at 451. Today I am 416. The bike is a KHS Alite 300 with a 36h double wall rear wheel and steel pedals. Other than that everything is stock. I love the bike. But I do want to switch to a 29er just not sure which one. The kona is nice, the niner is nice and the khs re nice. I'm holding off till I get to a less wheel tacoing weight.


----------



## TeamChevyMxer (Jun 27, 2012)

So im 6'4 405 just joined this site and i picked up a specialized hardrock 29er all stock right now hopefully getting under 400 by next week!


----------



## pleadguitar (Aug 20, 2010)

5" 10 "
237 lbs this morning
im riding a 2011 gt avalanche 1.0 with x-stiff spring in my tora 302
i also own a 05 khs fxt but its currently being repaired


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

6'3" 
I was 330# May 1 2012.
Now, 266# this morning July 10, 2012

Started in 2008 with this:
2008 Giant Trance x2
(broke it in half)









Upgraded to this:
2011 Giant Reign XO (frame set)
(broke it in half)









Got this in February 2012:
2011 Santa Cruz Nomad Carbon 
Haven't broken this in half yet









Built this in March 2012
2011 or 2012 (can't remember) On One Carbon 456.
Haven't broken this in half yet either.









I have learned through trial and error that bikes with interrupted seat tubes (maestro) do not serve me well. All though I'm large, I like to fly (by fly I mean sometimes my tires briefly leave the ground)
See
(if you notice my face, I'm terrified)









So yeah, now I need a DH rig.


----------



## sierrahsky (Feb 26, 2012)

steve c said:


> 6'3"
> I was 330# May 1 2012.
> Now, 266# this morning July 10, 2012
> 
> ...


How'd the nomad holding up when u fly? I'm in a similar boat and I don't want to get a full dh but also don't want to drop 6k on a bike


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

sierrahsky said:


> How'd the nomad holding up when u fly? I'm in a similar boat and I don't want to get a full dh but also don't want to drop 6k on a bike


The Nomad had been outstanding. When I bought the bike, it had a set of DT Swiss EX500s on DT Swiss 240 hubs. I promptly taco'd the front wheel so I had a set of Mavic 823s on King hubs built. The bike is very stout now.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

steve c said:


> The Nomad had been outstanding. When I bought the bike, it had a set of DT Swiss EX500s on DT Swiss 240 hubs. I promptly taco'd the front wheel so I had a set of Mavic 823s on King hubs built. The bike is very stout now.


I admire your drive..................so far my Stumpy has held up great for me, although I had to replace the wheels...Mavic 321s with Hope hubs!!.........my bigger problem comes from being 6'7" not from being 240lb. XL Nomad isn't big enough, nor are any others that I can find used and affordable.........:madman:


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> I admire your drive..................so far my Stumpy has held up great for me, although I had to replace the wheels...Mavic 321s with Hope hubs!!.........my bigger problem comes from being 6'7" not from being 240lb. XL Nomad isn't big enough, nor are any others that I can find used and affordable.........:madman:


Pretty sure this is when I broke 2 spokes.........I like to fly too!!


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Big guys tend to break spokes. Dully noted.


----------



## steve c (May 14, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> I admire your drive..................so far my Stumpy has held up great for me, although I had to replace the wheels...Mavic 321s with Hope hubs!!.........my bigger problem comes from being 6'7" not from being 240lb. XL Nomad isn't big enough, nor are any others that I can find used and affordable.........:madman:


Yeah you tall guys sure do have slim pickings. Especially used. Maybe an XXL enduro.


----------



## sierrahsky (Feb 26, 2012)

I think a nomad is in my future. I want burly fly as fast as I can go as hard as I can ride jump whatever flow whatever bomb whatever capability.


----------



## jmsaz (Jul 14, 2012)

5'11", 280lbs here. Just picked up my first new bike in 15 yrs, 2012 Giant XTC 29er 2. Haven't ridden at all hardly in the last 10 years or so, looking to get back into riding for fun and fitness to help get me back down near 200 or so. This section of the forum has been incredibly informative so far!


----------



## XLNC (Mar 21, 2010)

jmsaz said:


> This section of the forum has been incredibly informative so far!


Not to mention this thread alone, after 71 pages of posts so far, incredibly motivational too!


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Noob here, recently joined. 6ft8in 265 lbs. New bike (for me anyway) inbound 2011 Raleigh Talus 29. Been riding my old Schwinn Highlands 25" for over 20 years now. Can't wait for the Raleigh to get here!


----------



## Marcdds (Oct 3, 2011)

6'1", was pushing over 210... but me and El Guapo I'm under the 200 mark as of last week. 

I never even thought I was that big until I saw this thread.. haha.. my Titus has handled me ok over the last year. I recently had PUSH work over my shocks.. and wow, its like riding a magic carpet!!


----------



## gwoneg (Mar 20, 2012)

*Camber 29er XXL*

I'm 6'9", was over 260 in February when I picked up the Camber, now down around 230 before breakfast. Highly recommend the Specialized XXL 29er frames to any other giants out there trying to find something that fits. The XXL Camber and Stumpjumber are both fantastic, I haven't tried any of the hardtails but I know they make XXL 23" versions of those too. Frame is so big you almost can't tell it's a 29er unless it's next to a regular-sized 26" bike. My dad is 6"8" and 300, he's abused this same bike on the rooty NorCal trails and the spec components have all held up under his weight.







Camber Elite 29er XXL








Old downhill bike was a 21" KHS FR2000, not a tall seatpost but the toptube was really long so it fit me surprisingly well. It weighed about as much as an M2 Bradley fighting vehicle, but it was strong as hell.


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

6'2" 315lbs (down from 343 8 weeks ago).

I bought a Trek 4300 in 2003, but never really rode it much until this year. I try to ride a couple times a week to supplement my run training for a 5K. Once the run in done next month I'd like to start riding more. I really wish I had the $ to upgrade to a new bike, but that isn't going to happen anytime soon. The only upgrades I've done to my 4300 is a new seat and some Ergon GP1 grips.

Here is a stock picture of my exact bike. I don't have any of my own pictures.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Noob here. Haven't owned a bike for probably 18 years. 
6'2" 220# 

Just picked up a Kona Splice tonight. Ready to get back into a little better shape and hit some trails. 

(insert picture here after I get 10 posts) Nevermind....I found the work-around. 


Put the first 10 miles on it tonight just getting used to it.


----------



## Jatosan (Mar 9, 2011)

*Santa Cruz Butcher*

This bike has held up pretty well for a 6' 310 lb. rider. The wheelset is also very sturdy considering I've taken it downhill at bike parks and on the trails in PA and NY.

My Butch Specs:

* Frame Size & Color: Large Frame Lime Green
* Fork: RockShox Revelation RL DA Taper 150mm travel
* Rear Shock Fox Float RP23 150mm
* Brakes: Avid Elixir 5's w/ 185mm front 160mm rear rotors
* Cranks: E*Thirteen Triple Crankset
* Front Derailleur: Shimano M771 XT
* Rear Derailleur: Shimano M773 SGS XT
* Pedals: Crank Brothers Candy 3
* Stem: Loaded Precision X-lite 90mm 5 degree rise
* Handlebar: Easton Haven Carbon AM 711mm long 31.8 diameter 20mm rise.
* Seatpost: Thomson Elite
* Saddle: WTB Pure V Race
* Bottom Bracket: E*Thirteen
* Headset: Cane Creek custom tapered
* Grips: Oury Mountain Grips Green
* Front Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Front Rim: Azonic Outlaw
* Front Hub/Skewer: Azonic Hub Rockshox 15mm Maxle Lite
* Rear Tire: Maxxis High Roller 2.35 folding
* Rear Rim: Azonic Outlaw 135mm
* Rear Hub/Skewer Azonic hub and Skewer
* Weight: 29 lbs.


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

hey_poolboy said:


> (insert picture here after I get 10 posts) Nevermind....I found the work-around.


Thanks for the tip! :thumbsup:

I added a picture of mine a couple posts back.


----------



## jxl118 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 6'1" 265# (on a good week). It flucuates between 260 and 275. I can't even figure out why sometimes, The scales just go up...and sometimes they just go up some more. I'm hoping to start having it trend down as I'm getting more consistent in my workout routine lately.

I ride a 05 Giant Trance that I'm just starting to really upgrade. Recently ditched the hayes sole brakes (which always sucked) for Shimano SLX M666. Now I am in the process of figuring out a new wheelset since I just destroyed my freewheel.


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

*new ride...*

Hey Gang!
I'm 6'3" and currently carrying around 255 lbs. I just dropped a hun and feel so much better. I am starting to ride again after a long time off! I used to(and still do because I love it) ride a '93, believe it is, GT Outpost. I love that bike but it's no trail monster! I bought a '07 Hardrock Comp for $100 and I realize it's not top o' the line material but better equipped to handle some bumps and bruises. I really am looking forward to tearin' up the trailheads here in the great Pacific NW. I am on the OlyPen side of WA state. Anywho, there's a brief hiya and hope to be chattin' w/ some of you all in the near future!

DP

Little update...I was wanting a FS if I could afford one and found something! I picked up a 2005 Stumpy 120 for $400. I love the ride so far. It was well taken care of and I dig it. Hopefully I didn't put down too much scratch for the bike but I feel good about it and in the saddle so I guess that's what counts!:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2012)

6' 280ish depending on the day.... 

I have been riding a trek 29er hard tail gfisher/cobia for a couple of years. Only used up a couple pairs of rims. Now it's my commuter bike for around vail. 

I just got a couple fuji Outland 2.0 bikes for my son and I. They have about 50k vertical' coming mostly downhill on xc trails on them and 250 miles. I got them last Tuesday and they have been great except I went through the factory brake pads already..... They ride amazingly!


----------



## RoJo71 (May 27, 2012)

Noob here.... 6'2" 258 down from 278. I've been running and decided that I would add biking. I'm a bit of an adventurer so MBT was the only way to go for me. Just bought a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er. I head out for my first trail ride Tuesday morning.


----------



## wjrodman (Apr 26, 2009)

6' and 270 lbs.
I ride a 2008 Gary Fisher Paragon - stock (17.5")
I also recently started riding a 2012 BMC Road Racer CF with DT Swiss wheels (57cm)
Hoping the road bike can help get me down into the light clyde category.


----------



## zen_grasshopper (Jun 17, 2012)

6'4" was 270 now down to 250. 

XXL Specialized Hard Rock Sport Disc 29'er, 2012 model.
Shimano PD M-520 are the only thing I have added.

My boss just ordered me a Trek 4500 Disc to ride at work, as I didn't really like the Trek Police model.


----------



## BHE (Apr 10, 2011)

Im 6'3 370 I sue to ride all the time a Bike Cop but have since moved on. I am having a hard time choosing with out breaking the bank. I am looking for a light off rd use but mostly pavement commuter.

Any suggestion would be great. How good are the Bike Direct ones.


----------



## JAL67 (Aug 28, 2005)

5'8" 200...do I qualify? A co worker poked me the other day when he saw me riding in to work on my roadie..."I wondered who that monster was riding that little thing"...


----------



## pcparrothead (Jul 24, 2012)

I am 6' 5" and 400+ lbs at the moment. I am currently looking for a bike. Hoping to get advise from reading the forums. I am looking to just get a bike to chase by 5yo around with, and if some of this weight comes off, I do have some good light local trails to maybe keep me interested in it.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

6'4" and just a bit north of 300lbs, I just got a 2012 XXL Carve Expert, Came from a 2010 Hardrock. I love the Carve and I am glad I pulled the trigger. It seems that all Spec bike have a 300lbs weight limit. Well I am only on the street for now to drop some lbs.

Mark


----------



## Gowdycruiser1384 (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you know why you blew out your free hub? I keep having this trouble on my hardrock....Even upgrading didn't seem to help at all.... I am 6' 275


----------



## playball23 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Noob here...*

Great insight guys, 6"4 290 lbs...down from 330 lbs. Looking at getting my first Bike, narrowing down the choices a bit. Then I will have some questions to ask.

playball23


----------



## playball23 (Jul 22, 2012)

xlnc said:


> not to mention this thread alone, after 71 pages of posts so far, incredibly motivational too!


+1...


----------



## scribble79 (Jul 17, 2012)

2000-2002 Trek 4900 hard tail. Just started riding again.

5'8" 265 lbs working on getting down.


----------



## TENDERFOOT (Dec 13, 2007)

6'5" 215lbs. trek remedy 9, trek 69'er ss, trek 69'er geared, surly 1x1, rock lobster road bike


----------



## Seepa (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm 6'2" 285lbs. and I'm looking for my first bike. some one help me!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Seepa said:


> I'm 6'2" 285lbs. and I'm looking for my first bike. some one help me!


It may help to tell people where you live. Someone in your area may pop in with advice.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

And some more info, are you just looking to get into shape, do you wanna hit the trails, the mountain?? Etc. There's a lot out there, but the biggest hurdle will be Budget.......what are you willing to spend?


----------



## Seepa (Aug 2, 2012)

okay well because its my first bike I wanted to keep it a little on the cheap side, maybe about 500-700. I'll be using the bike to get to and from work but I want to take it down some trails once I get in better shape. I live in honolulu hawaii. I was thinking of something like the SE big ripper or maybe the trek earl. i'd prefer a single speed.


----------



## timex21 (Aug 3, 2012)

*New Clydesdale joins the community!!!*

Hi Folks, I'm new here and thought I would add my specs to the list!
I'm 6'6", 225-235lbs, mid-40's. I've been riding for just over 18 months.

I started out with a Banshee Paradox (29er, of course):
• SRAM X9
• Avid Juicy 5
• SunRingle Welded Rims, Banshee Hubs

Just got my second bike, a Rocky Mtn Element 950
• SRAM X9/X0
• Formula R Brakes
• Fox 34 Talus 29 fork
• Rocky standard spec for the rest

I started out @ ~250lbs in the Spring of 2011 and am down to about 225-235lbs. I'm currently sourcing a new wheelset for the Element as I've beat the hell out of the DTSwiss rims that shipped and need to swap out the front hub to fit the Fox fork. I'll post my results when I figure it out. I'm thinking that the BWW FLOW wheelsets are looking like a sweet deal!

Ride safe, and if you can't, then ride FAST! :thumbsup:


----------



## WheelsandtheLegman (Sep 2, 2011)

currently 6'4'' 270, though that's me injured(fractured face during an Enduro) and off the bike after almost 3 weeks, looking to drop another 20+ lbs for the end of September(12hr race/3 man team).

Current Setup:

Santa Cruz Butcher
fox rp23(Kashima)
Rock Shox Lyrik
Stan's Flow EX with DT 24Os Rear hub
Maxxis Ardents


----------



## playball23 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Narrowing down the field*

I have narrowed it down to the R.I.P. 9 or the Tallboy LTa...Unless something changes, I will be purchasing one of these next week hopefully. I am going up to San Fran this weekend and hopefully will have time to ride both. Don't know though, taking the wife to a Doctor appointment, hoping I will have a bit of time...

playball23


----------



## DJ Mimic (Aug 2, 2012)

I am 6'2" 420lbs or 30 stones. I injured my knees when I was 15 and started to gain lots of weight. Food became my best friend. Now that I am 37 I want to loose 200 lbs or 14 stones. I bought a Trek something a few years back and rode it to work for a few months until I got a car for winter.


----------



## mtb1truth (Feb 13, 2006)

*240lb on a dawg delux*

hi all 
im 6.1 and 240 on the way down hopefully this is my kona and going to build a intense 6.6
for a trip to the alps in 2013


----------



## Hollidayslim (Aug 2, 2012)

I am 6'2" and 250lbs. Got into biking to lose weight, looking to get back down to my early 20's weight of 180lbs.


----------



## bishop29er (Aug 9, 2012)

Big guy newbie here... 6'6" 245lbs. It's good to see other riders my size. It seems like every time I watch a video or hit the trails I see shorter wiry guys and I wonder if I'm crazy for picking up this sport. Recently purchased a 2012 Trek Xcal 29er with 23" frame and I'm officially addicted!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

bishop29er said:


> Big guy newbie here... 6'6" 245lbs. It's good to see other riders my size. It seems like every time I watch a video or hit the trails I see shorter wiry guys and I wonder if I'm crazy for picking up this sport. Recently purchased a 2012 Trek Xcal 29er with 23" frame and I'm officially addicted!


We're about the same size (6'7" 240) and there's no way you're crazy for picking up the sport  .......... Awesome you are doing it, and enjoy that bike!!

On a seperate note I have a 2008 23" Turner RFX arriving tomorrow to replace my 09 Stumpy Elite FSR ...... I'm looking forward the the 6.5" of travel........gonna be a different beast!!

WALK TALL!!! RIDE TALL!!


----------



## elmrfud75 (Aug 12, 2012)

6'3" 280lbs. Took a 8 year break and recently took the plunge again. Purchased a Trek Mamba 29er. Putting about three 10 mile rides a week on it. Already bent my crank.... I think. Gonna drop it off at the LBS tomorrow so I won't miss my Tuesday ride. Lost about 14 lbs so far and I hope to make it to my goal of 230. Weight isn't inportant but, being healthy is. Trying to live a little longer for my little girl. This forum is/has given me hope and I'm riding with wirey skinny guys to try and catch them on the climbs. But, they have to move out of the way when I'm on my way down. For some reason gravity likes me. Go figure. Thanks guys and good luck to all of us.


----------



## bishop29er (Aug 9, 2012)

elmrfud75 said:


> 6'3" 280lbs. Took a 8 year break and recently took the plunge again. Purchased a Trek Mamba 29er. Putting about three 10 mile rides a week on it. Already bent my crank.... I think. Gonna drop it off at the LBS tomorrow so I won't miss my Tuesday ride. Lost about 14 lbs so far and I hope to make it to my goal of 230. Weight isn't inportant but, being healthy is. Trying to live a little longer for my little girl. This forum is/has given me hope and I'm riding with wirey skinny guys to try and catch them on the climbs. But, they have to move out of the way when I'm on my way down. For some reason gravity likes me. Go figure. Thanks guys and good luck to all of us.


Nice job! Keep up the good work!


----------



## The Grouch (Dec 31, 2010)

6"3 , 240. I ride a Titus Motolite 1.


----------



## Fourstringsquire (Aug 12, 2012)

Best thread ever. I'm so happy to see im not the only one and can get some pointers on issues larger riders face.

I'm a noob 6'1" 310. I've been riding a Diamondback Edgewood Hybrid on and off since 09. I started to ride with my 1 year old at the time and lost weight. But as he got bigger and wanted to ride on his own, the distance we traveled greatly reduced. After kicking the idea around of getting back into biking, I decided I needed more excitement than path riding. I am looking to make my purchase of an entry level mountain bike in the next week $400-600.

Right now bouncing between two bikes Felt Q520 and Specialized Hardrock Disk. I can't wait to pull the trigger and start!


----------



## Le Pirate (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey Guys (and Girls?),

I just joined up the other day. 

I've been a cyclist off and on my entire life, but haven't really ridden since college. I was big into trials riding at the time, but have since gained about 50ish lbs? hahaha

I recently got the bug again, and have been riding on the road and the trail. I picked up a Specialized Rockhopper 29 comp to replace my 10 year old hardrock around town/commuter beater. It had seen better days. I'm digging the 29s and plan to maybe try my first race this upcoming spring.

Oh yeah...I'm 28, and 5'9"/240 lbs. I got some weight to shed if I'm going to be competitive! Plus, I can't believe I've gained 50 lbs in the last 10 years! Damn....

edit*** I was going to post a pic of my bike, but I guess I haven't posted enough yet :nono:


----------



## ArmedSuspect (Aug 10, 2012)

elmrfud75 said:


> 6'3" 280lbs. Took a 8 year break and recently took the plunge again. Purchased a Trek Mamba 29er. Putting about three 10 mile rides a week on it. Already bent my crank.... I think. Gonna drop it off at the LBS tomorrow so I won't miss my Tuesday ride. Lost about 14 lbs so far and I hope to make it to my goal of 230. Weight isn't inportant but, being healthy is. Trying to live a little longer for my little girl. This forum is/has given me hope and I'm riding with wirey skinny guys to try and catch them on the climbs. But, they have to move out of the way when I'm on my way down. For some reason gravity likes me. Go figure. Thanks guys and good luck to all of us.


6'2", 245 and riding a 19" Mamba 29er. i'm down from 300 in March and loving every minute of it!

diet has made the biggest difference in my health / weight. over the last few weeks i've remained at 245 but my pants are "bigger" than they were. we've been riding a lot of hills and very physical trails. looking in the mirror i can see the changes in my physique even though the scale still reads roughly the same.

*elmrfud75* - good luck bro!!!!

as for the bike:

bigger tires (_which required a different FD in my case_), 180 front rotor (_180 rear coming soon!_), new stem to bring the bars "up" just a bit, toasted my saddle (_new one later this week_), the factory pedals are completely trashed (_lots of rocks_  ), destroyed the large front gear (_it's now just a bash guard that has a few teeth on it_). more upgrades are in the works too...

i've had the bike for a few months and knowing what i do now... i should have started with the X-Cal. oh well, too late now. as it stands now though i'm working on a complete XT upgrade and i'm comfortable with that.

the tires completely changed the attitude of the bike. 2.35 front and 2.40 is what i ended up with. two different brands and the size is almost exactly the same. if you're interested in a swap a 2.2 rear should fit without changing the FD. other than that anything larger and you'll more than likely need to upgrade the FD.

the 180 front rotor has made a noticeable difference too. we get into some rather fast and twisting down hill bits and the 180 made itself known.


----------



## CSCHMITT (Jul 26, 2011)

6'3" 250LBS (used to be 290)
2012 chamber comp 29
mavic wheel set everything else is stock


----------



## IEMtnBiker (Aug 10, 2011)

Just want to give a shout out to all the guys on this thread! Not so new here but started out mountain biking again in 2009 @ 5'10 / 290 lbs.... glad to report that 3 years later I have gone through 3 bikes and a couple of pant sizes. Coming in at 5'10 / 215 with enough trail riding experience to enter and podium in the Clydesdale category in 3 or 3 races this year.

I now enjoy a Giant XTC 29er and a Specialized Epic 26er.

Keep up the efforts gents...the rewards are definitely worth it!


----------



## 07civ (Apr 12, 2012)

trek 3900 5' 8" 210lb


----------



## Klein220 (Aug 19, 2012)

*New to the Clydesdale Community!*

Just wanted to stop in and say hello to everyone! I'm new to the site and definitely a Clydesdale.

I'm 5'8" and tip the scale at 270 but I don't let it stop me. I've been riding for years but took some time off due to a couple of bad injuries. During that time I took up the sport of power eating and gained some weight. I'm glad to say I'm back in the saddle and dropping the weight. I currently ride my old Klein Pinnacle. Once I get this damn weight off I'll be getting a new bike for sure.

I'm looking forward to interacting with everyone on the board!


----------



## weirdwallpaper (Jul 10, 2012)

6'1" here, down from 295 in Jan to 265. Just moved and have trails right out the door so decided to get back into it. 4 score and 7 pounds ago I used to ride Bidwell in Chico all the time so I'm hoping to pick it up again pretty quickly. Currently riding a late 90's Stumpy comp but after riding my brother's '08 FSR stumpy I'm in the market for something similar. Hoping to drop another 40 pounds by spring.


----------



## zx1421 (Jul 31, 2012)

5' 10" 280# 51 years old, ride a 17.5 2012 Specilized Carve Pro. I feel like I am going to tear the rear end off it sometimes.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

6' 46 years old 215 lbs been riding 19 years
First bike BRC something or other, beat it to death my first year
Next was my Cannondale Deltav 1000, still have that bike
then was my 2004 Cannondale Jeykll FS
Then last year my Norco Nitro
This year my Giant XTC 2 29er
Opps almost forgot my Norco Trials bike


----------



## AD22 (Aug 22, 2012)

Fellow big-bodied brethren ...

Trying to get back in the saddle, hoping to join a couple of my buddies on their regular rides as well as use this to shed some excess el-bees.

Right now, checking in at 6'-1", approx 260 lbs.

Heading to at least one local bike shop tomorrow afternoon to see what they got. Thinking entry-level, budget conscious ride like a Trek 820, Diamondback Sorrento, or GT Palomar.

Very excited.


----------



## Notactjack (Jul 11, 2012)

6' tall about 275 lbs. I am riding a Cannondale Flash 3 29er Alloy. I've been riding about a month now with about 50 miles of trail. I am having tons of fun but I really need to dial in my diet to see results. I also am having issues juggling family and bike riding. I started mainly as a form of exercise. Hopefully I'll get down to 200 lbs within 1 year.


----------



## Terrabit2001 (Jul 4, 2012)

6'5" and currently 242lbs. Started at 335lbs back in January and lost lots of weight through calorie counting, walking, then running and MTB. 

I have done lots of road riding my my bike, but have recently started trails and am totally hooked and loving it. I just didnt have the physical ability until now.... but last weekend I spent an entire day riding trails marked as medium/advanced. Put in about 35k by the end of the day. If you told me that last year I wouldnt believe you. WOOT!

Anyway, I ride a mostly stock Giant Talon 0 29er, and its a really really great bike for around $1k range. The only things I have changed is a broken X5 deraileur (upgraded to X7) and put some Shimano flats on because the stock pedals are a recipe for death. Seat post will have to go too since my large ass hit the seat on an unexpected jump and its a little stripped now lol.


----------



## pringlecan (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and 215 (down from 241) and I ride a 19" Trek X-Cal. Riding accelerated my weight loss and gave me yet another awesome reason to go outside.

I also have a 5'10" 385 pound brother who has literally no budget and wants desperately to ride a bike. I'm here primarily to research what components are necessary for someone his size so that maybe I can help him piece something together.


----------



## Dee5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bout 6'5. 210 or so. Looking to get a 29er.


----------



## bubba1472 (Aug 11, 2012)

6'4 296

Started riding with my son....worked up to riding rivergreenway. Started racing bmx....Riding 24in haro cruiser bike


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Feb 25, 2011)

6'4" 220. Building a 22" Razzo 29er with Flow rims and Hope hubs.


----------



## JPS2345 (Jul 25, 2012)

6'5" 220lbs ridibg a Trek 4500 21" frame minor upgrades disc etc on specalized adrenaline tires not one single issue. Bought it used from a guy who was 6'8 285...he had done the upgrades already and replaced the trek with a cannondale caffeine 29er

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mlutton (Aug 28, 2012)

*6'5" 270#*

My first post. Started riding about February 2012 with an old maybe 1996 Trek hardtail. Just bought a 2012 Stumpjumper FSR comp 29er.

Having fun, excercise and gear! That's a trifecta. The fact that I feel better about drinking a beer after makes it even better. I've also found a good group of friends to ride with and we are planning to go to Tahoe in Sept to ride a bunch of epic trails and downhills.

Matt


----------



## switchie (Aug 28, 2012)

*6 foot, 240 pounds*

First mountain bike was a Ross Mt. Hood (Yeah, I am that old)

Second, Trek 970 and I still got it. Ride it once a week to see how good things have gotten. Old steel frame beast WILL NOT DIE! 20 years that thing has been hauling my fat bottom over curbs, trails, and singletrack all over hell and gone.

Third, bought a Felt 9 Trail last year. Took me from 260 to 240. Aluminum scares me, so went back to steel. Nice level entry level bike, but aluminum under a fat guy? pahlease

Fourth, a 2012 Salsa El Mariachi 3. So far, I am truly impressed. Steel ride is not as harsh as aluminum. I know, get your azz off the seat... No issues with metal fatigue, the components are better, and the bike feels lighter than the Felt if you can believe that.

Riding about 60 miles a week just for the fun of it, and another 12 or so on the daily commuter (1967 Schwinn Varsity with an internal 8 speed hub).

Other bikes for fun? 2010 Felt Luxe, 2010 Schwinn Hornet, and a 1967 Schwinn Typhoon with an internal 7 speed rear hub.


----------



## majorah (Aug 24, 2012)

*3 recommended bikes for 340# +*

I want to get something that will hold up to some abuse, some paved and unpaved trail riding until I get under 300# and then start to venture into some real mtn biking again. been 10 years.

I want something with quality construction and parts, but want to spend as little as possible. But if i have to spend a little more where is the best bang for my buck?

I ride twice a week now 5-18 miles. I am currently riding a Montegue Hummer folding bike and finding the components wearing out and about to replace a bottom bracket, crankset, cassette, front & rear derailleur and switching to thumb shifters mostly shimano Alivio. but that will be about $250 or so. Lead to me thinking of a replacement instead of upgrading stuff on my bike. no complaints about the bike except the noise when pushing down on right crank.

anyway, new here and look forward to learning more from you guys.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I would look for a good used bike from the bike three. I would think a older used Specialized mtnbike ( I am partial to Spec.) 90's era could be had for less than $300 and give you great bang for your $$. 

As for me, I am 265# down from 310# this spring and ride the hell out of my 09 Rockhopper Comp 29. I have had to replace everything, but I mash, and slam, and crash down hills as fast as my ***** brain will let me.


----------



## timeis45 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am 6' 4'' and I was over 300. I started mtb on a Kona Hoss. I still have it and use it with slicks on the tranier. Lost about 30 pounds and bought a Trek Rumblefish! What a difference.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

6'3", 215 lbs. 33/34 inseam.
Just picked up this Scott spark 29 pro (carbon).
Rode it around locally and smashed some curbs and what not, the bike seemed pretty unflinching. I'll report back if I end up destroying it lol


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

1st post here...
I'm 6'8" & 265 lbs. riding an xxl Specialized Rockhopper 29er.


----------



## Texanaggie (May 21, 2012)

6"2' 245 was 230 (had shoulder surgery to repair labrum tear , working back to 230) 

I had a 96 DiamondBack Zetec pro and finally killed it....

just bought a 2012 Specialized rockhopper 29er in mattle black loving it


----------



## FullsizeMike (Jun 22, 2012)

5'11" AND 270. In the last year I've lost serious weight....down from 435 last August. I bought an Airborne Goblin about 2 months ago and have been riding 3-5 10mile trips per week on singletrack. Really enjoying this.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

6' even, currently 265lbs. Just got back into riding after realizing that my office oriented day job had me hovering over 280 (shooting for 230, lighter than i've been since the 90's). currently riding a early 2000's Raleigh M80, but i've got a Gravity 29er SS on its way.


----------



## 1mahenry (Aug 16, 2012)

6,1. 220 down from 240 but long way to goal of 190. Haven't been under 200 in over 25 years. Was riding a carbon hardtail stumpjumper 29, just bought a 2013 Pivot Mach 429. Only two rides in so far but I love it. I know it's a way better bike than I am a rider, but who cares. It makes me happy to ride!


----------



## GISdork (Aug 28, 2012)

> 6,1. 220 down from 240 but long way to goal of 190. Haven't been under 200 in over 25 years. Was riding a carbon hardtail stumpjumper 29, just bought a 2013 Pivot Mach 429. Only two rides in so far but I love it. I know it's a way better bike than I am a rider, but who cares. It makes me happy to ride!


The 429 is a sweet ride

I'm 240 5'11'' , broke a few frames including: Specialized Enduro and 2 Carvers. Currently I ride a Trek Rig ss, 2012 Stumpjumper full gush 29er, and a Surly Pug ss.


----------



## Ryno622 (Jun 30, 2012)

5'11", was knocking on the 250lb door in June. down to 235lbs now. 
I started out on a Cannondale Trail SL3, but have recently picked up a Transition Bandit that I am in love with.
Unfortunately my schedule only allows me to hit the trails once a week, so 2-3 nights a week I'm on my Felt F95 road bike.


----------



## Lanky_Stu (Sep 25, 2008)

Stu 6'7

Dh bike - ironhorse sgs dh large (One of the larger dh bikes I've found)
XC bike - xl giant trance
Road bike- Paganini 65cm? Frame


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

*my current kickaround*

This got me down 85 pounds...more to come


----------



## wARmachine15 (Jul 14, 2012)

6'2" and 270, down from 329 in 2011 (actually made it down to 260, then winter laziness hit).

I ride a 2012 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp that I picked up in May. 318 miles on it this summer, only about 35 of it on pavement. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayTen (Sep 8, 2012)

6' 2" - 220lbs with no gear.

I commute to work twice a week so with a pack full of laptop, iPad, tools, water, clothes and nutrition I weigh in around 250 on the bike.

Riding an XL Niner RIP 9.


----------



## Hallett6103 (May 9, 2010)

Semi noob here,just gotn back into riding after 5 year break,#290 trying to get back into shape,my daughter is a big influence to me.


----------



## Doe Boy (Jul 23, 2012)

6' 5" @ 300lbs. I'm down from 350lbs two years ago. I ride a Giant Talon 1 29er XL frame. Would like to upgrade the shocks but would rather wait and buy a better bike. Got a lot of flats on the back tire. I think I need to keep the PSI above 60.


----------



## mochunk (Aug 20, 2012)

5'10" started around 270# when I got my Mongoose Blackcomb a few years back. I have an old Specialized Fat Boy SS24" I didn't ride much for a few years before that. Bent a rim and Parked it. I liked the idea of a full suspension so I got the 'goose as an impulse buy. Contrary to popular opinion and experience around here, it's been bulletproof so far. Did about 300 miles so far this summer and down to 250# last I checked. Without changing my horrible diet, it's hard, extremely picky eater.

Really loving it and kicking myself for not sticking with it sooner, but depression will do that to you. Waiting on a shipment of a tougher seatpost and some smoother tires for pavement commuting, plus some fenders. All stuff that will transfer to another bike as my skills and wallet improve and I move into something tougher once I tire of or break this thing. I don't jump other than curbs. But I enjoy mellow single tracks along the river near home.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm 6'8", 37" inseam and 250lbs. I currently ride a Gary Fisher Zebrano 25" but looking to try out a Surly Ogre (which is what brought me to this forum).
When I have 7 more posts I can show you a picture of the bike.


----------



## toddcwf (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm 6'6" 265 lbs with a 38" inseam. I ride a Salsa Dos Niner soft tail with a Reba fork. I've had a lot of fun on this bike! I had to get some heavier wheels put on, but it is still a sub 28 lb bike.


----------



## BigGreg (Apr 28, 2009)

6'6" 350 currently. Up from 320 due to knee surgery and over eating. Just started biking to work. 16 miles round trip. Hope to get to 270 someday. but shooting for 310 now.

I ride a felt redemption 3. Looking into a Kona Honzo 29er for commuting.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

5'11" @ 275lbs up from 245...work picked up a lot and spent a great deal of time eating junk and hardy excersiced. Anyhow, I just moved and have more time for exercising...hope to start adding to the milage challenge here pretty soon. 

2007 KHS XC104 (FS) 
2013 Cannondale Trail 6 (HT)


----------



## Carloswithac (Feb 6, 2012)

6' @ 220 lbs. I ride a Felt Nine Race.


----------



## gabeham206 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm 6'5'' 360 lbs and ride a '11 hardrock disc 26''.


----------



## sh0rty (Jan 16, 2004)

sh0rty said:


> Still 6'6" 270lbs, but now riding a 2004 Cannondale Gemini 900. HUGE upgrade from the Stiffee (from 4" front, 0" rear, to 7" on both ends), and only a couple lbs heavier. Sold the Stiffee, so the Gemini is now my do everything bike, from the Whistler Bike Park to epic rides...MUCH more comfortable on all rides!


It has been 8 years, and I just sold the Gemini. That beast has served me well as my 'do everything bike' during that time. Logged hundreds of hours on 'her', from the Whistler Bike Park to 5 finishes of the Squamish Test of Metal, but mostly rides on local trails with my Dog and more recently carrying and pulling my kids around. 

A LOT of great memories, a little sad to see her go. :cryin:









On the bright side, 'she' now has a second life with a new home and I get to look forward to riding my new Rocky Mountain Altitude 970 for the next 8 years! :thumbsup:










sh0rty


----------



## broogiedad (Sep 10, 2012)

6' 240 and ride a giant Revel 0


----------



## rcrscott29 (Jul 31, 2012)

6'4"- 260 (32" inseam) and I'm riding a Marin Sky Trail (my first ever MTB)
It's a 19" and surprisingly it fits me pretty good I think.


----------



## renntech (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm 6'4" 239lbs ( just lost 11lbs ) with a 34" inseam and I ride a Specialized RockHopper 29er size XL.

Pics coming soon!


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

6'1", 250, Black Market Edit 1


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

6'5" and between 235 and 240 depending on the day (down from over 280 a few years ago). Riding a Specialized Hard Rock Sport Disc 29.


----------



## oakmountainbiker (Sep 22, 2012)

*im a biggin but in good condition.*

I'm currently 280 lbs riding a 2012 trek 4500 with upgraded rims because I bent the factory ones in a couple crashes lol got some cracked ribs but I'm back up and riding. Thinking of upgrading forks but not sure if i should spend the money on forks or just get a new bike. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rokr1292 (Sep 18, 2012)

6'6" with a 36" inseam. a small frame jamis dakar is my campus/entertainment bike. just bought a 21" GT XCR 5000 frame im gonna build just for fun, and to replace the dakar as my campus bike. wish it was easy to find a larger dakar frame, its a great bike


----------



## Nehpets (Sep 9, 2012)

6'6", 36" inseam, and 260lbs.

This is awesome to find a bunch of riders that run into the same probs I do. So excited.

Also, I ride a 2011 Rockhopper 29er XL.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

Problems? Women love us, we get great views at concerts and people tend to trust us more than not.
The less-enlightened bike manufacturers have the problem - they aren't getting our money. Unlike Surly, Ribble etc etc.


----------



## HudsonValleyRog (Aug 13, 2012)

6-1, 32in inseam...220lbs. I have owned many mountain bikes, mostly size 19/20 and L.

The last 2 mountain bikes I've owned were a size L Prophet and a size 19 Rockhopper (hardtail). Both had longer stems, and seemed to fit well. The Prophet had a wheel base around 2in longer than the Rockhopper. I recently purchased a 2013 CAAD8 road bike in a size 58cm and the fit couldn't be better.

Looking to build up another mountain bike soon, and will be posting some general questions in a new thread just as soon as i reach my 5 post min.


----------



## Nehpets (Sep 9, 2012)

*So true!*



michaeljw said:


> Problems? Women love us, we get great views at concerts and people tend to trust us more than not.
> The less-enlightened bike manufacturers have the problem - they aren't getting our money. Unlike Surly, Ribble etc etc.


Haha! Didn't mean to imply life was too difficult, I can't complain. I was thinking along the lines of finding well fitting gear. Took me a while to find shoes for clip less pedals.(size16w - shimano m087)


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

I was just being flippant and you're right. Visiting the states (Florida) this November so will stock up on full-leg and full-sleeve cycling gear. Usually ride in shorts because there's no long stuff to fit here in UK so then I ***** out all winter - not this year.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

Need to get used to this American forum - just had p-u-s-s-y deleted. Not such a shocker here in UK. Of course, I meant to wimp out.


----------



## ridethesideline (Jul 12, 2012)

6'3" and now 250 lbs. My main ride is a 2005 Expert 120 Stumpy. Just picked up an XL 2009 Dos Niner! Man, I dig this ride. It is georgeous. Haven't tackled anything hardcore, as she is hella pretty and I am needing to not be a fool and wrap my tool before I ride her in the dirt! :thumbsup: Loving the 29er roll over though. Have a great ride all!

D


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

I have posted before, but have lost some weight so I thought I would post some more pics of my trusty steed.

Playing w/ photoshop


IMG_1691 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1679-1 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1679 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1684 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


IMG_1687 by jonshonda187, on Flickr


----------



## velorouge (Sep 14, 2012)

215 and 5'11". Just bought a 2012 Santa Cruz Superlight 29er. I LOVE this bike!


----------



## PrivateProperty (Sep 26, 2012)

well i am 5'11" and weight right now about 260lb-270lb

I was riding a schwinn mens link I got at walmart until the pedals started coming out of the frame
right now looking into a new bike.


----------



## PrivateProperty (Sep 26, 2012)

Adrienne480 said:


> I am 5'8", and around 215# right now, down from 240# last Thanksgiving (here in the USA). I mainly ride my singlespeed now, but I also own a 2000 Ellsworth Truth, a Kona Jake the Snake, and a Indy Fab Crown Jewel, and a Giant TCR converted to fixie/single soon. Here is a pic of me on my old surly.


you need more posts to post a picture, but Im sure when you reach it we can see.


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

so i am 6'2 322 down from 422lbs. I set a goal that once i lost 100lbs I would buy a bike. I just stopped in and ordered a specialized hardrock disc 29. It should be hear around the middle of the week.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

ertlandia said:


> so i am 6'2 322 down from 422lbs. I set a goal that once i lost 100lbs I would buy a bike. I just stopped in and ordered a specialized hardrock disc 29. It should be hear around the middle of the week.


Congrats on the weight loss! You should like the hardrock, that was my first bike and I loved it. I kinda did the same thing as you, promised myself a new bike when I hit my weight goal, so I ended up with a full squish kona.. Keep up the good work


----------



## VTreX1800 (Oct 1, 2012)

Checking in, 5'9", 285 lbs, 28 in inseam, sort of the opposite end of all the tall guys on here.

I ride an Iron Horse aluminum hard tail, with a very modified Rock Shox T2 circa 1998. Pretty much everything on my bike has survived for the last 14 - 15 years, but I think it may be time to modernize as I just pulled a spoke through my rear wheel. Can't beat a wheelset that has lasted through this long, but seems like nobody makes rim brakes anymore and my frame doesn't have disc mounting studs


----------



## YoBub (Oct 4, 2012)

*Super Clydesdale? 6"4, 260 and heading down*

... and looking for a new bike. Bought a Fuji Nevada 29er, and the wheels are falling apart after a year.


----------



## YoBub (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm considering the same bike. Please post a review after you get some miles on it.


----------



## atomicmanatee (Sep 1, 2012)

just an update, still hovering about 260lbs. Assembling an '04 Ellsworth Id i got from AppleSSeed this weekend. My daily rider at the moment is a Gravity G29 SS, with a Voodoo Zombie fork and a Brooks B17, it's great for hopping around town.


----------



## ertlandia (Jul 28, 2012)

Skeeter97 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss! You should like the hardrock, that was my first bike and I loved it. I kinda did the same thing as you, promised myself a new bike when I hit my weight goal, so I ended up with a full squish kona.. Keep up the good work


Thanks. She came in 2 days early and I have racked up about 4 hours of ride time since. I have a new seat for it and i think i want to get a different set of pedals, and a front fork with a lock out


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

ertlandia said:


> so i am 6'2 322 down from 422lbs. I set a goal that once i lost 100lbs I would buy a bike. I just stopped in and ordered a specialized hardrock disc 29. It should be hear around the middle of the week.


Good luck! I picked one up back at the beginning of june. I love it, but it has not been without some issues. I've put about 1000 miles on it in the past 4 months and there has been a fair mount of wear and tear. I have gone through:

3 sets of pedals. the first set lasted perhaps two weeks, the 2nd set, warranty replacements lasted one week of road riding. they were replaced with a set of shimano mt 324's and have not had any issues since.

4 chains. the first lasted 200 miles, the 2nd a week, I just put on the 4th and upgraded it to a shimano unit that my lbs mechanic says will be more durable
one cassette, just replaced.

1 chainring shifter, awaiting warranty replacement

1 tire- the rear wore out rather quickly from a combination of road miles and my being a chickenshit in steep downhill sections, riding the rear brake. I've swapped the front with the rear and mounted a wtb bronson in its place. the stock tires have a tendency to wash out in loamy sections and I'm hoping that the bronson will hook up better in the corners.

5 tubes. the stock tubes failed at the valves and were replaced with bontrager presta valve tubes. one had a puncture that I repaired on the trail, the other two had pinch flats. get a seat bag or a stem bag and carry a patch kit, levers and a spare tube.

I had the crank come loose and was tightened by my LBS. It may be an issue of build quality, but the fact that it's a tapered, square shank fitting was probably a contributing factor.

Also, depending on your skill level and how you progress, you will probably, at some time discover that the stock fork is a piece of junk. Initially, I was tempted to replace it with a better unit, then I realized that as an entry level bike, I would want to replace 90% of the components, too. for the amount of money I'd spend on upgrades, I could buy a rather nice new bike.

Complaints aside, it hasn't been entirely awful. the wheels, while heavy as hell, have been remarkably durable. credit that to their cheaper, heavier construction and that they have raw, unpainted stainless spokes that offer greater tensile strength. I've had a number of rather hard logovers, urban curbs, a few staircases and drops and just two snakebites to show for it. The rims have been astoundingly durable for the abuse they've received under my 265 #'s of weight. <ymmv> Also, since I'm 6'8, my 23" Specialized Hardrock Sport disc has been the first bike that I've owned as an adult that actually fit. The last time I looked, some 10 years ago, there were no entry level bikes at my size, so I made do with a bike much smaller and ultimately gave up because riding it was not that enjoyable. I'm currently having the time of my life and I've put on the miles to prove it!

Given that Specialized's Hardrock series are an entry level bikes, my complaints are more like minor quibbles. Many who buy them ride them like dilettantes, do some light trails and casual street riding. On the other hand, I've used the bike for the past 4 months as my primary source of transportation, doing urban commuting here in Philadelphia, road and paved trail rides ranging from 15-50 miles and more recently, intermediate and advanced level xc trails. The bike has taken abuse beyond its intended purpose and has been for me, a gateway drug into the world of cycling and mountain biking. The first hit doesn't cost too much, but the addiction ain't gonna be cheap in the long run!


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

hi. i am obese by asian standards. i am 5' 3" with short legs weighing in at 200+ pounds. my bike is a Trek hardtail. when i restarted biking in 2011, i weighed in at 200, down from 230 pounds thanks to hiking. however, last december 2011, i had an injury that put me out of action for a whole month. the thing with being out of action during december is that it's christmas season, so lots of festivities leading to lots of eating. so by january 2012, i gained weight  probably 10 pounds. my last weigh-in (months ago) is 205lbs. i try to reduce my food intake by cutting down on junkfood and soda, and by riding as much as possible, but people around me say i'm getting fatter or haven't slimmed at all. 

i think running/hiking/walking is a bigger fat burner for me. unfortunately, hiking is expensive, and running isn't really my thing plus more of a pain (bad feet). i often get teased by my fellow riders for my fatness, and it sometimes saddens me that i cannot keep up with them on the trails. although when it comes to descents, i can be faster - if i have enough courage heh heh 

target is to hit 190lbs by november 2012, but it's a losing battle....


----------



## bimmerd00d (Oct 7, 2012)

VTreX1800 said:


> Checking in, 5'9", 285 lbs, 28 in inseam, sort of the opposite end of all the tall guys on here.
> 
> I ride an Iron Horse aluminum hard tail, with a very modified Rock Shox T2 circa 1998. Pretty much everything on my bike has survived for the last 14 - 15 years, but I think it may be time to modernize as I just pulled a spoke through my rear wheel. Can't beat a wheelset that has lasted through this long, but seems like nobody makes rim brakes anymore and my frame doesn't have disc mounting studs


New here, i'm 5'9 290 with a 28" inseam as well so you aren't the only opposite in here. I've had a 2004 or 2005 Specialized Rockhopper V brake since 2005. I bought it to ride and then got lazy and it's basically sat in my garage. It probably has 25 miles on it since. The wife and I are about to start riding more. She's not a clydesdale or whatever by any means, I married WAY up. She has a Raleigh M20 that we found by the trash one day, no idea why someone threw that out. Had a tuneup done on it, changed the brakes and she absolutely loves it. Going to start riding around the neighborhood each night and venture out from there as we get more comfortable. The goal is to get down to about 220-240 by this time next year hopefully. I hate running, so probably just by riding around.

Dealing with the terrible pain in the rear nether regions right now. I bought a new saddle yesterday, a Serfas RX-921L recommended by the guys at Richardson Bike Mart in Frisco, TX. Installed it and realized my seat post doesn't have any angle adjustment. I can adjust the seat forward and backward, but there is no tilt adjustment. Is that normal?

Anyway, trying to figure out how to eliminate the arse pain at the moment. Kind of embarrasing honestly, I rode the bike 2 miles and the pain became unbearable while sitting on the old saddle. Going to give it another go tonight and see if it improves. I also am about to order some Canari Cyclewear padded shorts as well, any thoughts on these? Right now i'm trying to muscle through it as best I can. I guess it's the beginner pain.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm 6' 1", 225 lbs or so.

I log most of my miles on a Jamis cyclocross bike and a Karate Monkey.

bimmerd00d - it may not be marked but on most posts I've seen the post/clamp interface is rounded and notched to allow angle adjustments. The only one I've seen that didn't have this feature was the stock post on my 1996 trek (other two bikes are much newer) so it could be that older posts didn't have this (it appears that the really cheap ones still don't). Seatpost is a good thing to upgrade if you get the itch - a good one can do wonders for smoothing out the ride.

I haven't used the canari padded shorts but I have a pair of their padded undershorts thats lasted me a few years. This was actually the pair that got me hooked - they make a pretty huge difference, especially on longer rides.


----------



## bimmerd00d (Oct 7, 2012)

AlexCuse said:


> I'm 6' 1", 225 lbs or so.
> 
> I log most of my miles on a Jamis cyclocross bike and a Karate Monkey.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I actually got it figured out last night. It doesn't have much adjustment, but I think I found just enough movement to fix it. I'm going to pick up a set of padded shorts and a new helmet on the way home from work if they're not too expensive.


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> Good luck! I picked one up back at the beginning of june. I love it, but it has not been without some issues. I've put about 1000 miles on it in the past 4 months and there has been a fair mount of wear and tear. I have gone through:
> 
> ...


Yikes, you must ride a lot harder than I do. I've had a few problems with my drivetrain (also a loose BB, and plenty of problems with the rear mech), but that's been it. I did just replace my pedals and rebuild my front shock, but neither of them were strictly broken. They just suck. 

I'm also probably about due for a new chain and brake pads, but after a season of solid riding I don't feel too bad about that.


----------



## Philbobagginz (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought I'd finally chime in here, I've been a big dude my while life. I topped out at 321lbs at 6'1". I bought myself a bike about 2 years ago and barely rode it. In April of this year I started to get serious about my health. I cheated somewhat as I went on the nutri system diet, started to ride regularly and seriously. Since April, I've dropped about 60lbs, now at 263lbs and still dropping, I feel better, healthier, and more confident on my bike. I am no longer on nutri system, but hope with riding regularly and eating healthier that I can keep the weight off and continue to drop. I hope this coming winter is good to me, I'm not scared of the cold, but I don't want to ride if there's snow. Thanks for reading.:thumbsup:

Oh and here's my sled, 2011 Windsor cliff 4900. 
Sunline bars,Easton stem, maxxis advantage front, panaracer fire xc pro rear, ODI rogues, lbs cheapo flat pedals.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

6' 250lbs

My ride is a '12 Trek Mamba










Currently on my fourth wheel

I have a bad habit of bending a wheel beyond repair after a fall, I don't know how it keeps happening but it is very frustrating dumping money into front wheels.

Any advice on helping me avoid bending front wheels is greatly appreciated.

Current front:

Velocity blunt/ xt hub/ straight gauge spokes


----------



## mrossj1 (Aug 6, 2010)

210 - Titus Motolite. Solid performer!


----------



## Whistlepig (Oct 16, 2012)

6'1" 310 LBS. Just picked up a Raleigh Talus 29er sport. Had a hard time desiding between it or the Specialized Hardrock disc.


----------



## The Butcher (Oct 16, 2012)

Just joined as I am yet again on the search for a bike that will hold up to my size. 6'6", weight varies from 300-330lbs depending on the time of year and what my diet/weight lifting program is at the time. Been riding since mid-90s, but fell off as I got larger since my bike wasn't as comfortable. I find that riding is the ONLY cardio I am willing to do (you can't pay me to get on a treadmill or bike at the gym), but I lift weights religiously (and have been for nearly 20 years). Got back into riding more seriously about 5 or 6 years ago, and kept breaking things (wheels and spokes mainly), so two years ago I laid out the cash for a custom build I thought would hold up to my size. 

Bought a Niner WFO and outfitted it with all kinds of stout/high zoot parts, and I am very pleased with the ride and the fit of the bike. However, two broken frames later, and I'm on the search again. First time was a rear triangle that Niner warrantied because they said they had a bad casting on that batch of bikes. A year later (last week) I broke the seat tube right below the weld for the upper swing arm. Sheared it in half.

I hope to find some info on here that will help me in my search. I'm not giving up on Niner yet, but I'm still waiting on feedback from them on why they think it broke, and what we can do about it going forward. I've been pleased with their customer service so far, and I'm sure they will get this resolved. I just want to get back on my bike!


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm 6' and 240-250. Just got back into mtb after about a 16 year break. Have 3 kids but my middle son who is 9 yo is a natural athlete who has really taken to mtb, so he keeps me going at least one day a week. I hope to bump that up to several times per week after the kids football and cheerleading seasons are over.

I'm riding a 2009 khs xc-204 that I got a deal on from a buddy after he upgraded. I really love it even if I am in horrible shape at the moment. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

The Butcher said:


> I hope to find some info on here that will help me in my search. I


Zinn Custom Cycles?


----------



## The Butcher (Oct 16, 2012)

CharacterZero said:


> Zinn Custom Cycles?


Interesting. I'll have to give them a call. Thanks.

The other options I'm considering are Pivot, Turner, and Ventana. Thought I would call Red Barn Cycles and get their opinion on this as well.


----------



## Charliewilson (Oct 17, 2012)

6.8 feet and wieghing in at around 230 lbs, riding a cube AMS ltd in size 22", fits fine!


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

*Darn!*

Missed out being the first 6'8" poster by 3 days  Not that I went through all 75 pages to check. I'm 255 lbs.

Picked up a 23" 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29er last week that has yet to hit the trails. Had sold my last mountain bike 10 years ago but rented on a vacation in Arizona early September and wondered why I had ever stopped.

Roadie is a 64 cm Madone 5.2.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

Will you keep us posted on how you get on with the Stumpjumper for fit and comfort, please - we're almost identical in height and weight and I'm always looking out for suitable bikes.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

Will do Mick. Did 10 km today on a local rec trail just to get the brakes broken in. So can't really say yet. Hoping to take it out for a real ride before it snows... if it can stop raining!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tailwinds said:


> Missed out being the first 6'8" poster by 3 days  Not that I went through all 75 pages to check. I'm 255 lbs.
> 
> Picked up a 23" 2012 Stumpjumper Comp 29er last week that has yet to hit the trails. Had sold my last mountain bike 10 years ago but rented on a vacation in Arizona early September and wondered why I had ever stopped.
> 
> Roadie is a 64 cm Madone 5.2.


Nah, you're hardly the 1st and a skinny feller, too. Welcome!


----------



## NorCal Clyde (Oct 10, 2012)

I am 5'11" and 340lbs down from 400+. I ride a 2012 Giant Revel 1 with some essential upgrades.


----------



## tailwinds (Sep 30, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> and a skinny feller, too.


LOL thanks. Let's just say that I can't skinny dip... I chunky dunk.


----------



## Cochese (Dec 4, 2004)

As i've just spent the last two hours in the garage fitting a new front mech amongst other things, it's time to be honest.

330 pounds on a 2003 Kona Cindercone which has been through the wars a little bit and somewhat of a frankenbike compared to most on here. Once i get my fat ass back out there regularly I'm sure the habit of purchasing new parts will come back to me :thumbsup:


----------



## ThundaCrymz (Oct 22, 2012)

5'11" 350+ lbs. of chocolate :3

I don't have anything fancy but my steed is a 2004 Schwinn FS Frontier with a 69er setup. Tires are cheap Bell Kingpins 2.25" thickness but I like them nonetheless. Frame is an XL due to the fact the bike might sometimes be too much bike for me LOL but I love it. Put BMX handlebars o it to ride more for comfort on the streets, but considering going back to a 1" riser or flat handlebars. 21-speed front suspension with Shimano Tourney/ SRAM Components. Bike is Named Midas due to the gold color. 

My other bike is a Motobecane FS Elite 700c Hybrid, but component setup is for speed. made bull horns for it so riding position is limited to two, but i was trying it out to see how it rides. 

Since I wear size 13 wide shoes, I only use platform pedals to support my wide feet.


----------



## Kobe* (Jul 16, 2012)

I am 6'6" and 250 lbs., this is my first 29er. It is a 21' Curtlo, made in the good ole USA. What a great idea for tall people.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tailwinds said:


> LOL thanks. Let's just say that I can't skinny dip... I chunky dunk.


you're 10 pounds ligher than me...


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> you're 10 pounds ligher than me...


Sure, but you're Gigantic.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been riding a Kona Munimula with Marzochi Bomber Z2, Raceface crankset, XT package. Working real well for me but now my frame is cracked at the seat post, and if that wasn't enough, it's now broken at the bottem of the chainstays from my impressive torquing skills haha.

So now I'm questioning if I should even buy another aluminum frame. Looking at all the main brands it seems steel has been reserved for only a few models none of which work for me. Considering buying a Surly Ogre frame in the 24". But then I have no front shock. I may not need one with a 29er though, so I'm really at a loss of what to do.

Giant Carbon XTC - $2000

Trek Superfly AL - $2000

Kona Kahuna Deluxe (discounted) - $1200

Surly Ogre and new wheelset - $1200

Please help.


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Posted a while back and I changed bikes so I figured I would update:

6'4" 260lbs (down ~25).

'12 Redline Monocog steel rigid single speed (XL/21")
Niner carbon fork (super sweet!)
Sunringle Black Flag wheels
Chris King Headset
Thomson stem and seatpost
White Industries ENO crankset
Selle Italia Flite Flow Max saddle


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

Graham77 said:


> I've been riding a Kona Munimula with Marzochi Bomber Z2, Raceface crankset, XT package. Working real well for me but now my frame is cracked at the seat post, and if that wasn't enough, it's now broken at the bottem of the chainstays from my impressive torquing skills haha.
> 
> So now I'm questioning if I should even buy another aluminum frame. Looking at all the main brands it seems steel has been reserved for only a few models none of which work for me. Considering buying a Surly Ogre frame in the 24". But then I have no front shock. I may not need one with a 29er though, so I'm really at a loss of what to do.
> 
> ...


Check out the steel Salsa Mariachi or, as I just posted for my new ride, the Redline Monocog. It has the ability to add gears and with SS, us big guys have less parts to stress and break and it's a lot of fun and will get you in shape quick...or you'll do a lot of walking. I do a little of both.

Out of your options listed I would go for the Giant XTC - it was on my final list as well. Although I've only heard that carbon work well for big folks but I haven't had the oportunity to test that theory, yet.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey fellas, i think i qualify for this category, im 6'11 265lbs (210cm 122kgs). I know i'm massive, I ride an Avanti Aggressor XXL (57cm). 

Bought the basic but upgraded it to all SLX gear as it seemed as strong and wasn't as expensive as XT, its a 26er but wishing i had of bought the 29er, well maybe next time.

Anyways, good to see some other big units out there hitting the trails.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

sprocket47 said:


> Check out the steel Salsa Mariachi or, as I just posted for my new ride, the Redline Monocog. It has the ability to add gears and with SS, us big guys have less parts to stress and break and it's a lot of fun and will get you in shape quick...or you'll do a lot of walking. I do a little of both.
> 
> Out of your options listed I would go for the Giant XTC - it was on my final list as well. Although I've only heard that carbon work well for big folks but I haven't had the oportunity to test that theory, yet.


Thank you for those recommendations, but I forgot to mention I'm 6'8 / 275. I'm looking at at least a 22" frame as is the Giant XTC, but also like the Trek at 23", and the Surly Ogre is now available in 24" with 29er wheels. I'm pretty sure Clydesdales every where can't do better at that size. I do enjoy a front fork however, and getting them on the side is jacked as crap for whatever reason here in Victoria, BC. I wish I could carry my 26" fork over to a 29er


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

Graham77 said:


> Thank you for those recommendations, but I forgot to mention I'm 6'8 / 275. I'm looking at at least a 22" frame as is the Giant XTC, but also like the Trek at 23", and the Surly Ogre is now available in 24" with 29er wheels. I'm pretty sure Clydesdales every where can't do better at that size.


I'm 6-4, 265lbs (but well overweight) and picked up a 24" Ogre last week.

Because of my odd proportions I've got a 38 inch inseam, which might be closer to yours, and the Ogre fits like a dream. It's nice to have proper leg extension and be able to lean into the bars and not hunch over them like I'm on a clown bike.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

Sounds like you just made the deal for me, Helmut. I'm 6'8" with a 37" inseam and you're describing the riding position I crave so I'll be looking to source a 24" Ogre here in the UK.
Thanks
Mick


----------



## HelmutHerr (Oct 5, 2012)

michaeljw said:


> Sounds like you just made the deal for me, Helmut. I'm 6'8" with a 37" inseam and you're describing the riding position I crave so I'll be looking to source a 24" Ogre here in the UK.
> Thanks
> Mick


The only disclaimer I can think of is that it's on the heavy side. Not a tank, but you could probably save a kilo for the same money if you were determined.

Having said that, the Ogre is the Swiss army knife of bikes. It'll be a straight MTB (it's a Karate Monkey with braze ons), a tourer, a sleek commuter, a cargo machine or whatever you can make from the combination of racks and drivetrains and trailers it'll take.

Obviously I'm a bit evangelistic ATM because I just bought one, but I did a _lot _of research before putting the money down and haven't had a single pang of buyer's remorse, which for me is rare.

Don't know what UK prices are like, but I paid about $200AUD more for the frame by going through a bike shop than I would have if I'd bought it online overseas, but for that I have the luxury of running it back to the shop if something goes wrong instead of being stuck with a multitool and dubious warranty status.

:thumbsup:


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

Full bike in UK around £1400. I have to travel to find a dealer with stock (and probably place a refundable deposit for them to get in the 24") but I'll be buying from a dealer for similar reasons.
As to the additional kilo in weight - an evening of peanut butter pretzels and a few beers makes that an irrelevance.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thinking of just doing the complete Ogre as well. The crankset looks decent and I could swap some parts like levers from my current bike - also 27 speed. 

How do those rims look though? I got a lot of front wheel wobble on my last set of stock rims when going over 50km/h and that was on 26" wheels. Worried I might have problems at 29". I see they use the 14g Swiss spokes in the build so it may be good. If any one has tried them out weigh in please


----------



## DanHar (Nov 14, 2012)

6'5"and 210lb here, have just freshened up my 2003 Avanti Montari Comp (XL size) with some new bits and am getting back into it after many years away from cycling of any kind. Can't embed pics or link (only 2 posts including this one) but a pic of the bike as it sits today is at h t t p://img819.imageshack.us/img819/7663/img20121111173510.jpg

Rode a 29er a few months ago and was very impressed, it felt like a normal sized bike to me! Now saving my pennies for a decent one while commuting on the old bike.


----------



## Lets-Ride (Aug 1, 2012)

6' and 284lb, currently riding a 2012 Trek Marlin 19" frame.


----------



## Asclepius (Nov 15, 2012)

6'1", 225lbs, riding a Kona Dawg Deluxe.


----------



## benevis66 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hail to all the giants of the world!

This is like the best forum ever!

6'7 255 pounds

Dont ride anything yet, as i cant get something in my size off the shelf here in Greece.

I come from a BMX backround till i grew out of it literally!


Thx

Ben


----------



## hillman1 (Aug 17, 2006)

260#, riding a Lemond Zurich on the road, and an Airborne Black Widow on the trails. Just got done trail running for my morning workout, still at a 12 minute mile. I've put in just over 100 miles on my road bike this week. I'm a former MTB racer that started a family, and spent the last three years pretty much sedentary. Gained too much weight, going back in feet first. I am getting ready to race for next season(it's a long cold dark winter here on the shores of lake ontario)--I plan on racing the Black Fly challenge June 8th (40 miler), and then the Wilmington 100k the next weekend(leadville qualifier--doubt I'll make the cut). I hope to be down to at least 210 for that, lower if possible. I'm probably confined to my rollers in the dining room in about 2-3 weeks when winter sets in. The stories on here have been inspirational to say the least.


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

6'4" 225. could get down to 205 if I were back in a sick fitness roadie mode. Beer and shuttle runs are a bad habit, nor necessarily in that order

rode an XXL Tallboy c for a year. fit it like a HT XC bike or road type TT fit and it was a mistake. was on the biggest nomad before that

now on a Tallboy LTc but the XL not the XXL. 

just had a fit discussion with a fellow large lad last night.

I am actually one of the few tall big riders who prefer a 26" wheel descending anything fast and tech. actually would prefer a large Tallboy LTc if descending was all i did anymore. and my days of multi bikes are over. the little nuances like manual-ing sections and countering etc. but it might have to do with my aging as well


recommendation to tall riders. for what my personal experience is worth. dont let top tube be your primary fit decision on a 29 LT fully as one might with a HT or road bike. my take is the slacker headtube can make a wheelbase a bit long for ones technical handling demands. and the less standover the better. lugging those wheels lateral corner to corner is enough at speed


but that is me and there are people here with more experience. just a consideration. these frames are a big investment


----------



## ProphetofChaos (Nov 15, 2012)

*greetings from RI*

6' 230lbs. current rides are 2012 Sepcialized Stumpjumper HT 29 (alloy) and a 2012 Specialized Demo 8 I that is being changed over to Shimano Zee.


----------



## renntech (Sep 18, 2012)

*Good morning gentlemen!*

I'm 6'4", 250lbs. I recently lost 16lbs due to cycling and a proper diet.

As benevis66, I too came from a BMX background and grew out of it.

My beast of a bike is a 2013 Specialized Rockhopper XL.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice looking bike! Is that the 22" with 29er wheels?


----------



## renntech (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment!

If you're talking about the size of my bike, it's 21" (XL) with 29er Schwalbe Fat Apple tires.


----------



## cellcaset (Oct 22, 2012)

I am 5'8"@ 364 Pounds and here is a picture of my ride.


----------



## Billyboy13 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello there. Just introducing myself

My name is Gary and I'm from near Northampton in the uk. 
I'm 5' 10" and 350lbs 
I ride dh and freeride on a 2011 Scott voltage completely standard aside from x-firm spring in the forks and a 600lb rear spring. 

Came across this site whilst trying to find 5xl(60") mx/dh jerseys. 

If anyone knows where I can find some, I'd be grateful

Cheers
Gary


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

I've posted before, but without pictures. Here she it. I'm 6'4" 260 lbs.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Billyboy13 Welcome to the forum, Check out this site I get all my jerseys on here Motorcycle Parts & Gear - Dirt Bike, Motocross, ATV, Street Bike Parts & Accessories | MotoSport


----------



## sprocket47 (Oct 19, 2010)

BigJZ74 said:


> Check out this site Motorcycle Parts & Gear - Dirt Bike, Motocross, ATV, Street Bike Parts & Accessories | MotoSport


Spam? How is this mystery link related to the topic of the thread?


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

sprocket47 said:


> Spam? How is this mystery link related to the topic of the thread?


Message was to BIllyBoy13 who posted his first message introducing himself and asked about Jerseys......LOOSEN UP YOUR UNDIES. Just trying to helpout a new forum member.


----------



## SkiNBike (May 12, 2009)

I'm 6' even. Currently at the heaviest I have ever been. 325lbs. Was down to 240, previously 280. High school was 180, then I smoked a lot of pot after I left and stopped riding. I enjoyed working as a ski and bike tech for the last decade but stopped riding about 5 years ago. Stopped working in bike shops this year and now want to get back on the bike.

She's 23 lbs. build spec is in my profile.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm 6-3, 210 lbs, down from 230 in September. I'm back on my 12 year old Tracer and I'm having a blast.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

6"3 and go between 230 and 255lbs or so. I'm a personal trainer so I'm fairly solidly built but like to have my beers too! Avid roadie, just decided about 5 days ago that I really want a beater 29er for the snow and crap weather here in NYC. Also tired of having to baby my road bike while my 145lb cycling friends crash through potholes and ride off of curbs! I do all my commuting in nyc by bike and do it on a Surly Disc Trucker and I do my race like riding on a bikes direct motobecane immortal with full force group and carbon tubulars. Hoping to get some advice on how to build this 29er frame I just got


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hi there fellow big folk.*

6' 7" here and currently a slim(ish) 215 lbs. Recently enjoyed my transition over to 29" wheels & can't see myself going back. Currently spending most of my riding time on a 24" Surly Ogre. I can also be seen sometimes on my 10 year old "made in the USA" 63cm Cannondale road bike.

I'm born & raised in the UK, but I like American bikes, as they tend to be more readily available in proper man sizes :thumbsup:


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Specialized Hard Rock Comp 24"
Sun Mammoth Rims, LX Hubs, Kenda Kiniption Tires
Raceface crankset, XT chain, cogs, etc.

6'8 - 275lbs


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

@Graham77 Can I be the first person on here to recommend that you try a 29er.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Is that an offer BareNecessities? I'll take a Trek Superfly in the 23 inch size, haha.

I broke my Kona frame, so found the specialized for a good deal, and had to stay on the small wheels for now. As soon as I have a spare $2000 I'll be wanting to make the plunge.

But for now, I'll keep killing the parts I have now, if it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Graham77 said:


> Is that an offer BareNecessities? I'll take a Trek Superfly in the 23 inch size, haha.


I'll check my spares bin for you.

Don't hold your breath though


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

ill recommend you try and 29 first... just because we are tall doesn't mean a 29er magically works better... I hated riding 29s..... 26 works best for me 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

digthemlows said:


> ill recommend you try and 29 first... just because we are tall doesn't mean a 29er magically works better.


Very true. Always try before you buy. I don't in any way believe 29ers improve the way I ride. I do however think they fit us tall folk better.

Bikes are bikes though & I'm not here to preach


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

I tested a 22" Kona Kahuna. It was what I wanted to spend but the bike wasn't strong enough for my tastes. If I go 29" wheels I'm going to have to have a strong wheelset and I dont want to spend all that quite yet. I want to try a 24" Surly Ogre out to see how the ride is, because that looks promising for what I'm looking for. 

But the ride style is what I like though, I'm all about speed, I like a big ring just to edge it up past 75km/h on downhills. I like the benefits in climbing too, while I do like the technical aspects more demanded in 26" wheel riding off-road, trails, etc. my vote goes to the 29" style of riding.


----------



## Single Trak Mind (Aug 9, 2012)

*You guys are small!!*

280lbs, 5' 11". Im just short for me weight? hahah.. Ive ridden a Turner 5-Spot with coil over Fox shock on rear and a Marzocci Bomer on front since I built the bike in 2004. What a great bike this "was." I recently cracked the top tube (stress life fatigue or just a really bad endo) Either way, Im looking for another Turner frame. Any help from you's guys would be appreciated. Yes. Ive checked the Classifieds here. RIDE ON!! and remember, CLYDESDALES RULE!


----------



## Muscleflex (Nov 23, 2012)

uhm.... I'm 5'2" and I just placed an order for a Cube LTD Pro 2012 model (size 16 as that's the smallest they have)

I believe it's too big for me according to the size charts but I was led to believe I could always just cut the seat post down to fit.
Sorry = I know you're all giants in here compared to me (retired gymnast - that's my excuse!) but I just had to tell about my new first proper bike!


----------



## Single Trak Mind (Aug 9, 2012)

*Where's post?*

Where's Post at?


----------



## richkm20 (May 2, 2011)

6' 3" and weighing in at ~260

Was riding an 06 S-Works until someone decided to remove it from my garage along with my Gary Fisher and g/f's Trek. Now the nightmare with the insurance company begins...


----------



## danmtchl (Sep 18, 2004)

@richkm20, that totally sucks, hopefully the insurance company does'nt jack you around and you get enough money to buy a new one.


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

BareNecessities said:


> *Hi there fellow big folk.*
> 
> 6' 7" here and currently a slim(ish) 215 lbs. Recently enjoyed my transition over to 29" wheels & can't see myself going back. Currently spending most of my riding time on a 24" Surly Ogre. I can also be seen sometimes on my 10 year old "made in the USA" 63cm Cannondale road bike.
> 
> I'm born & raised in the UK, but I like American bikes, as they tend to be more readily available in proper man sizes :thumbsup:


Where did you buy the 24" Ogre? Did you get a chance to try it for fit? I'm 6'8" (and also have an old Cannondale roadie in a 66cm) so looking to buy the Ogre but can't find a dealer with stock.
I'm based in north Notts
Thanks
Mick


----------



## heavychevy (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello all. Im 6' and 250lbs. Im having a helluva a time trying to find a bike that fits me. What size a frame do the 6'+ ride? I got a used bike a few weeks ago and not only do i feel like im going over the handel bars but if i have to move my knees to make any kind of turn. Bike said it was a 26" but i know thats not frame size. I traded that bike for a road bike that looked bigger and felt okay when i tried it there. took it out thismorning for a real test, and it may sound strange, but it feels tippy? i dont know how else to describe it. this spring im going to an actual bike shop and looking @ some real bikes. my budget is about $350. What are some suggestions from the big boys for a big boy?


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

Go to a bike shop and get fitted. plan on spending more money. I also had a limited budget and bought a $600 mountain bike. For what I've spent replacing chains, sprockets, wheels, crank and bottom bracket, i could have had a MUCH more durable and better performing bicycle. I'd recommend $500+ used or $900+ new. Budget bikes are no bargain, especially for big'uns.


----------



## antpal (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm 6'4'' and 200lbs, riding a 21" (xl) specialized :thumbup:


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

*@heavychevy*

It might be that the wheel size was 26". Search on ebay for any size in the 20s and it also fetches up any bike with 26" wheels - including youth size bikes.


----------



## JP66 (Dec 9, 2012)

When I started back in 1990 I was 180lbs of solid....something. Haha!!! Now...same height almost 6'1" 250lbs. I ride a 1996 GF Paragon (After 10 posts I will post pics of the renovation) I just ordered a Lynskey Pro Cross. Suprised that I only need a M/L frame instead of a large. Plan to train/race some cross races in OH,WV,MD & PA.


----------



## jjames55 (Dec 6, 2012)

6' 7" here and 220lbs. Been riding a 26" Cannondale Caffeine XL for some years now. Set up with a good high and long stem etc..
I have just gotten a new Cannondale Flash 29, also XL, and tried it out for a quick run before the snow got to much here. 

I must say the initial impression just from these quick trips, is that the 29'er fits me much, much better. I feel like i'm riding 'with' the bike now it now instead of just sitting on top of it!


----------



## KidCharlemagne (Dec 11, 2012)

heavychevy said:


> Hello all. Im 6' and 250lbs. Im having a helluva a time trying to find a bike that fits me. What size a frame do the 6'+ ride?
> 
> this spring im going to an actual bike shop and looking @ some real bikes. my budget is about $350. What are some suggestions from the big boys for a big boy?


What I learned the first time around (when I weighed about 200) is that frame fit is very individual. Road bikes tend to be short and whippy and will have some of the effects you talked of, particularly if they're too small. I would imagine this effect would be greater if you're a Clydesdale (me: 6'0", 260). I bought one of the first mountain bikes ever built, back in 1980. I have ridiculously short legs -- 29" inseam; my dad is 5'5" and also wears a 29 in his Levi's. So I went with a custom frame. Because it was a mountain bike, the geometry was much looser. The bike, even with a big guy like me on it, rode like it was on rails, giving me the confidence to let it loose on the most challenging downhills. In fact, I got rid of my (really nice) road bike after some experience with the mountain bike, and just ran the mountain bike with beach cruiser tires (all they had in those days) when I wanted to do lots of road riding.

I strongly recommend spending as much money as you can on your bike. $350 will get you an OK bike, but riders of all sizes will break lots of stuff on it, and you'll particularly have trouble with the rims in direct proportion to your weight. The more you pay up front the less trouble you're likely to have. I had custom built Wheelsmith (legendary 1980s/1990s Bay Area wheel builder) wheels on the Ritchey, which were ludicrously expensive. But in thousands of miles including loaded touring and trail riding, I broke a total of one spoke and had to true the wheels a grand total of two times. My current $500 low-end Trek needs the wheels trued about every 100-200 miles, and that is with me being very careful in how I ride it.

If you can somehow manage (asking for Holiday cash from family, and adding that to your bike fund, begging for overtime, etc.) to save over $1,000 for a bike, you'll have a very different riding experience. The good news is that going to your local bike shop instead of Target or Dick's Sporting Goods means that people will be able to help you pick the right frame size and they will adjust as much as they can to help the bike fit you perfectly. That alone is worth the higher price bike. You'd be amazed how much moving the saddle fore/aft by 1/4" will do. And if they recommend a longer stem, they're not just trying to swipe another $50 or $100 of your hard-earned money; that can also make a big difference, especially if you have short legs.


----------



## ltyoungster (Dec 18, 2012)

I perfer to think of myself as a super-clydesdale,6'1" 370lbs. I ride a 20" Fargo. I just invested in a 36 spoke wheel build with a dynamo hub. Since my Fargo has turned into a touring/commuter rig, I have just purchased a 2013 Salsa Mukluk to ride this winter and terrorize the golf course next door.


----------



## RaunchyGoblin (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm 6'4" and about 205. I ride a XL Kona Kuhuna DL. Used to ride a size Large Kona Fire Mtn but the rear rims started to taco.


----------



## Nwgarne (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm 6'7" and 320 lbs. I ride a trek superfly elite 23" frame. Just getting back into mountain biking. Been out for about 5 years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spivey44 (Dec 21, 2012)

260 ride a FS Jamis


----------



## spivey44 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got the Jamis new on line. New to this but figured I needed a stury ride so got an All Mountain XAM model. Way more than I need


----------



## Zanatech (Jul 31, 2012)

2012 Raleigh Talus 29er or a older giant 26" hand-me down bike (from a friend who removed all the stickers etc..) that has a fox van rc rear and rockshox reba fork.

I have only about 40 miles on the raleigh, and about 200 on the giant. want to aim for 2500 miles at least this year (going to start riding to work since i found a job closer to my home, 2.8 miles each way). 

Weigh 415 lbs @ 6'4"


----------



## tallrussell (Dec 22, 2012)

*Legs too long, Head hits trees*

Hello fellow giants.

I am 6'7" 180 pounds. I have a 2012 Trek Rumblefish Elite but I am actually trying to sell it so that I can get a single speed hardtail. Any suggestions?

Glad to see this forum exists. I will keep my ears on.


----------



## chizler62 (Oct 31, 2009)

329lbs and tired of cracking production frames.........so I hand built this steel frame myself. Stiff, fits great and was cheap......4130 double butted tubing. #4.5 with powder coating.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

tallrussell said:


> Hello fellow giants.
> 
> I am 6'7" 180 pounds. I have a 2012 Trek Rumblefish Elite but I am actually trying to sell it so that I can get a single speed hardtail. Any suggestions?
> 
> Glad to see this forum exists. I will keep my ears on.


180? did you mistype or are you anorexic? Welcome!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

nice home build 

my phone made this


----------



## intuit86 (Dec 22, 2012)

*hello*



> I hand built this steel frame myself. Stiff, fits great and was cheap......


Beautiful. Looks properly nice man :thumbsup: What tubing did you use? What weight does the frame come in at?

Am 6'5" and 235lbs. Ride a 21" steel hardtail. Orange P7 with 140mm RS Revs.

Still playing around getting the cockpit setup to my liking, think the frame is maybe an inch too small because with a 60mm stem and saddle right back is still a little cramped when climbing out the saddle.










Got a set of Nukeproof 800mm bars (20mm rise) on the way which will hopefully help. Still not found the grips that suit my paws properly, want lock-ons where my hand doesn't overhang the edge. 
Other 'clydesdale' issues; I need to upgrade to stiffer wheelset (am thinking Hope ProII hubs on Stans Flow rims) and better brakes up front (thinking Hope evo tech M4 with 203mm disc). Might upgrade the lowers on my forks to 20mm for added stiffness too.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

with grips I went with the Ergon lock on GP-5 Large - 

The platform for the palm is much better and gripping is effortless now. One complaint in reviews was the lack of alternate hand positions, which is true. I got the bar ends for that, can grab those and change my riding position to a more aggressive stance, or just to move my hands around, there's plenty of grip for my big mitts even with the bar ends, which has not been my experience in the past.


----------



## Megacat (May 23, 2011)

I'm 6'4" 226 lbs before gear, 56 yrs ... 
My ride - 2005 Cannondale Prophet 650b.


----------



## AkFatman (Dec 25, 2012)

*Me*

Well I am 5-9 and weigh in at 230

Bikes:

Road Trek Madone
TT P2Cervalo
MtBike Big Sur hard tail
Cross Ridley XBow
Snow 9 Zero 7

But I need a new Mt Bike now...nothing that I like to do better in a race: Fat Guy the little guys!


----------



## 2wheeljeepin (Dec 24, 2012)

*6'5" and 420 lbs*

Getting back on a bike after WAY too long living sedentary. Got a Giant Sedona XL frame. Just riding to get exercise and dump weight right now. Really like the bike and it meets my needs at this stage.


----------



## ovwok (Sep 22, 2012)

5'10" 210lbs down from 245 looking for 180.
Ride a XXIX dingle speed 32/16 and 26/22.


----------



## Badbinder77 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm 5'10 210lbs. I was at my heaviest 235lbs about 8 months ago. I have a lemond road bike and just bought a cannondale trail SL4 to start riding off road. I plan on being out of the Clydesdale catagory in a couple more months.


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

5ft 10in, 235 lbs

Turner Flux medium........


----------



## AmbientLight (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm 6 ft 3in and only weight 331 lbs...

I currently ride a 2005 Giant STP, which is FAR too small for any actual riding, but is great fun for dirt jumping/riding the city streets/using to boost to the local dairy to grab ice creams and sodas on hot days


----------



## fripple (Feb 10, 2012)

6'1" 215lbs. I just recently purchased a Gaint XTC2 29er.


----------



## Fatguyonlittlebike (Dec 31, 2012)

Good morning to every one, I only say that cause its 3:30 Am here where I am at.

I am new to this forum, as this is a life changing decision for me. I am a 31 year old guy from the midwest region of the US. Lets just say there is alot of corn where I am at.

I guess I can say I am 6'3" tall and about 380lbs.

I don't have a bike just yet and it being winter, I probably will not get one till mid spring. 

So for now I will be purchesing a excersice bike as a supplement till then.

I will be posting my progress in another thread. I know that long term goals are good, but right now I am setting my short term goal.

Starting Jan 1, I will be starting my journy to a fitter thinner me. I will set 3 month goals and will be posting my progression as i go. So my 3 month goal from Jan 1 to April 1 Will be to lose 40lbs 

So by April 1 My goal is to be 340lbs or better. Wish me luck and its nice to be here


----------



## n_maher (Oct 22, 2012)

6'-1" - 202lbs (down from 215 one year ago)

MTB - 2012 Cannondale Jekyll 3
Road - 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite

The goal for 2013 is 190.


----------



## Steffen (Oct 31, 2009)

6'5", 218 lbs. I ride an Access XCL 9r with a 23" frame with a RS Revelation RCT3 fork. My goal is 210 lbs.


----------



## daltocs (Jan 8, 2013)

6'3" just tipping the wrong side of 300lbs.

Currently riding Trek 1000 road bike & and my long serving/suffering Azonic DS1 trail bike.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

n_maher said:


> 6'-1" - 202lbs (down from 215 one year ago)
> 
> MTB - 2012 Cannondale Jekyll 3
> Road - 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite
> ...


I've got news for ya pal: You're not even remotely clyde-like.


----------



## n_maher (Oct 22, 2012)

Gigantic said:


> I've got news for ya pal: You're not even remotely clyde-like.


Eh, depends on your definition but hoping to be even less so by the end of the year. Can't we all just get along? :thumbsup:


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

n_maher said:


> Eh, depends on your definition but hoping to be even less so by the end of the year. Can't we all just get along? :thumbsup:


just saying... you're short and skinny compared to most here... :thumbsup:


----------



## jpdiller (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello, I just joined MTBR.... I have ridden bikes and motobikes my whole life. I will be 33 this summer and I have a 2 year old and a new one coming in March. I have been in good shape for pretty much my whole life. I played Basketball forever, even played in college. But in the last couple years Family, life, and work has took its toll. I am 6'9" and 270 lbs. In my playing days I was right around 225-230 with zero fat. I'm looking to get back down to that area and figured MTB would be a fun way to get there (i know it won't be all fun). Anyways I have a basher Trek that I got a couple years ago. But my piece de resistance is my brand new XXL Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc.... Sure, its totally over kill for me right now but I live in an awesome mtb community Northern Cali. I'm on the coast about 60 miles from Oregon and 5 hours from Tahoe. Hopefully soon I will be able to take full advantage of this sweet ride!


----------



## jpdiller (Jan 8, 2013)

^^^ Sorry this pic sucks, I will get a better one that shows the whole bike uploaded soon!!!


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

jpdiller said:


> Hello, I just joined MTBR.... I have ridden bikes and motobikes my whole life. I will be 33 this summer and I have a 2 year old and a new one coming in March. I have been in good shape for pretty much my whole life. I played Basketball forever, even played in college. But in the last couple years Family, life, and work has took its toll. I am 6'9" and 270 lbs. In my playing days I was right around 225-230 with zero fat. I'm looking to get back down to that area and figured MTB would be a fun way to get there (i know it won't be all fun). Anyways I have a basher Trek that I got a couple years ago. But my piece de resistance is my brand new XXL Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc.... Sure, its totally over kill for me right now but I live in an awesome mtb community Northern Cali. I'm on the coast about 60 miles from Oregon and 5 hours from Tahoe. Hopefully soon I will be able to take full advantage of this sweet ride!
> View attachment 751454


That's an incredible bike!! And over the course of a year or so, you'll have saved money compared to a gym membership (just in case you were looking to justify the purchase!! )


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

6'2" 220

2013 Rumblefish


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

New here first post was under the general intro,
53
344 on Jan3rd
73 inches

Anyone know of a source for cycle shorts 48's Thanks 

getting back in the game 

2013 Trek Mamba changed the seat within 2 days bought the 2nd of January and currently riding 20 minutes a day ... It's a start ,,.


----------



## Mark Johns (Jan 12, 2013)

6ft 10ins ...307lbs...giant hardtail and specialised hardtails.


----------



## chopsuk (Dec 23, 2012)

6'3" 225lbs.
Cove Handjob with Crossmax ST & SX.
Felt Compulsion

usually bending things.. just replaced saddle today - rails bent to buggery.


----------



## Necktie Killer (Jan 10, 2013)

*6'4" 230 lbs*

I'm a large guy in my neck of the woods. I've been riding a 21.5" frame Gary Fisher Marlin 26 hard tail for a season. I was told that I make it look tiny. It's really handled the abuses that I've inflicted upon it...very solid bike.

Friday, I ordered a 2012 XL Raleigh Talus Elite 29er...and I can barely sleep at night. I shopped around a lot and decided on that bike based on the excellent reviews, all of the excellent components and price. Because it's last year's model, I am able to get the Fox fork and Maxle with the Sminano Deore gear set.

I really don't know much about the tech/specs stuff, but after shopping online and at local bike shops, I learned what to look for and this bike seems to be the best for the money.

It should be here Friday..I'll keep you posted on how well it works for me


----------



## shizzon (Aug 1, 2010)

6' 2" and 260, I've been down in the low 240's when I'm riding a lot. I ride an XL ibis HD, but it's fairly new to me so we shall see how it holds up. I ride aggressively but like to think I'm smooth for my heft. My last ride was a trek scratch and I had multiple swing arm failures within the 3 years I had the bike, to it's credit it rode excellently when it wasn't broken, but replacing a swing arm two or three times a year gets old.


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

I am 6'4" 308lbs riding a crappy K2 Shadow Nine I bought it on black friday for $300.00 it's what I could afford. Been out riding it everyday since Jan 5


----------



## jcsjay (Jan 16, 2013)

6'2" and ~255-260#. Riding a 2003 Specialized Enduro with the rear suspension PUSHed out to ~148mm.

But, I've got a dilemma. I'm realizing size large frame is probably too small for me, so I'm debating between just a longer stem or new frame. If I stick with my current frame, I'm thinking of getting a stiffer fork. With a new frame, I could get a tapered steerer.

So, it boils down to either a tapered Fox 34 w/ 15mm axle and 150mm travel or straight Fox 36 w/ 20mm axle and 150mm travel.

I'm not looking to do any crazy drops or anything, just the occasional all day epic. Any thoughts or ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

5'10" 245lbs....


Ventana El Ciclon


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

just picked up a Surly Puglsey. 6'8" & 258 #s. down from 278.


----------



## lamar83 (Jan 21, 2012)

5'9 210lb 
2012 GF Marlin SS 29er







2008 rockhopper 







Giant warp ds3 







Pawn shop $60 fixie







I have more bikes but these are my newest except the ds3 its basically a family member.


----------



## Necktie Killer (Jan 10, 2013)

*6'4" 230*

Last season was my first season on actual trails in the mountains and not just riding around town. I fell in love with mountain biking, but my 21.5" Gary Fisher Marlin seemed very small and awkward under me...I saw people on the 29ers and was always jealous....

After a ton of shopping here in town, I decided on this. Brand new 2012 XL Raleigh Talus Elite 29. It has a Fox Float fork with a beefier through axle and shimano deore setup...it seems very sweet. I ordered it last week and just picked it up today..as soon as I'm done with this post, I'm going to find some trails that aren't covered in snow!

I'll let you all know how this does under my tall torso and fairly heavy body.

Also, ordered size 52 Shimano M087 shoes and it will be my first clipless setup. I have no idea if the shoes will even fit, but again, I'll keep ya posted


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

5'7" 235 down from 275. Airborne Guardian.


----------



## bentfork (Jun 19, 2006)

*Canadian Clydsdale*

I weigh 250lbs and am 6'4''. I ride a XL Turner Sultan. I would like to give my bike a break and bring my weight down to 220 lbs for summer. We'll see


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

I am 285 and ride a giant reign.


----------



## cammccarty (Jul 20, 2007)

*Taller but not Clydesdale*

I am 6'3" and range from 160lbs race weight to a winter strength training weight of 175lbs. the bike is a 29er Rocky Mountain Element 970 RSL size XXL. Very happy with this bike and fit.


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

chef7734 said:


> I am 285 and ride a giant reign.


Why are u even posting here?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

cpfitness said:


> Why are u even posting here?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Because it was asking how big we are and what we ride. Why are you posting in here and being an ass?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

chef7734 said:


> Because it was asking how big we are and what we ride. Why are you posting in here and being an ass?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I wasnt being an ass, i never heard of someone who is 160lbs being called a Clydesdale. when i made that post it was from the tapatalk app, apparently it quoted the wrong post! i see that you are 285! the guy posted next to you was the one who is 160-185. sorry bout that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woehlckabout (Aug 17, 2012)

Currently 280 down from 325 a year ago. I ride a Giant Revel 1(2012). Had to replace the rear wheel from being too big. Rad to see a big guy riding a reign. Where do you ride it at?


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

Back into MTB after several years off. 

6'4" 280ish

2012 Trek Cobia 29er


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

LinemanOnaMTB said:


> Back into MTB after several years off.
> 
> 6'4" 280ish
> 
> 2012 Trek Cobia 29er


Bike pics to follow once temp rises above 15*


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

cpfitness said:


> I wasnt being an ass, i never heard of someone who is 160lbs being called a Clydesdale. when i made that post it was from the tapatalk app, apparently it quoted the wrong post! i see that you are 285! the guy posted next to you was the one who is 160-185. sorry bout that!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No problem. It was a mistake and i agree with the 160 comment. I use tapatalk also and my apologies.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaeljw (Sep 13, 2012)

follows thread with interest then feels the need to Google 'tapatalk' - I'd never heard of it but then, I own a button phone.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

Cannondale killer v 500
Manitou 4 shocks
Thomson stem
Cane creek solos headset

6'2" 255
Getting back on after 6 years


----------



## m5161968 (Jan 26, 2013)

About 6'1" @ 7am and 5'11" by 7pm..285lbs all day. No bike yet, but will be Scalpel 3 lefty 29er or the Trigger 2 29er if I can get it made to a lefty. And find a LBS that has one...:madman:


----------



## mwm70 (Dec 6, 2012)

6'4" 255lbs

Airborne Hobgoblin 

coming from a Dean titanium and a 15 year hiatus.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

sdm74 said:


> Cannondale killer v 500
> Manitou 4 shocks
> Thomson stem
> Cane creek solos headset
> ...


Should I fix er up or buy new full suspension?
As I see now I would need a new wheel set and elastomers for the forks. Can't start a new thread yet so I am posting this question here.


----------



## Chainstretcher (Jan 7, 2013)

6'2" Devilishly Handsome 238 lbs Down from 316 

The Whips:
XTC0 Large XTR 2x10 setup Carbon
Salsa El Mariachi SS XL 34(Qring) 18-20 rear cog (Surly)
Cannondale Super 6 60CM Rival setup 
Diamond Back Beach Cruiser with Stand Up paddle board set up... Try to ride this in the wind. I thought I could fly.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

woehlckabout said:


> Currently 280 down from 325 a year ago. I ride a Giant Revel 1(2012). Had to replace the rear wheel from being too big. Rad to see a big guy riding a reign. Where do you ride it at?


Right now I am riding around the Killeen Texas area, but wanting to move somewhere green with mountains.


----------



## Five' Sixteen" (Feb 1, 2013)

I am 6' 4" 280lb, I cracked my Gary Fisher Wahoo frame, and my brother let me have his mothballed GT Outpost Trail Bike, I am moving my nice components over; for instance my Thud Buster by Cane Creek, and upgraded Shimano deore Hollowtech cranks with 46 tooth chain ring. I also just purchased my first set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta W240 studded tires so I can ride in the snow and ice.

No such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes, and tires!


----------



## Bdabike (Jan 27, 2013)

*New Clydesdale*

6'4" 260 lbs, Just bought a GT Karakoran 2.0. Makes me feel like a kid again to be back on the pedals. Pretty competitive, wife is wondering how long before I am airlifted. Hopefully by a crash and not that my heart explodes. :nono:


----------



## sarswimmer666 (Feb 3, 2013)

210 and im 5ft 8". Riding a fuel ex and loving it. Doin my first clyd race next saturday. Im not a fat heavy guy though lol, i just love lifting steel


----------



## Blackspeed (Nov 21, 2011)

5'11" @ 220. I Ride a Giant Reign X0.:cornut:


----------



## shade13 (Jun 25, 2006)

*hi posted here before i am stuck at 230lb for a while now any way my new steed*

sc nomad c one ride so far 
old one was sb-66
about the wight it's hard now to get time to go ride with new baby and all that ,, not that i complaining love evrey minute of it
have a great week all


----------



## That Tall Freak (Feb 2, 2013)

I am 7' tall and weigh 250lbs. I am currently looking for a bike that will fit me, but right now i am riding some ancient no-suspension 21" specialized bike.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

That Tall Freak said:


> I am 7' tall and weigh 250lbs. I am currently looking for a bike that will fit me, but right now i am riding some ancient no-suspension 21" specialized bike.


I've never sized a bike for someone so tall. My guess is that you're looking at a custom built frame.

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Or a Surly Ogre 24" frame with a longer than average seatpost, steerer tube and stem. Maybe even consider a layback seatpost. Still not an ideal fit, but much better than an ancient 21" bike. Much stronger as well.


----------



## jimlass (Mar 15, 2010)

Riding a 2008 Kona Hoss.. I am 6'5" 283lbs . Picked up the Hoss when i was 364lbs.. bent a couple of seats in the beginning.. but the rest has held up.


----------



## LinemanOnaMTB (Jan 27, 2013)

2012 Trek Cobia


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

That Tall Freak said:


> I am 7' tall and weigh 250lbs. I am currently looking for a bike that will fit me, but right now i am riding some ancient no-suspension 21" specialized bike.


This might be of interest:

Project Big Series | Zinn Cycles website


----------



## wilddonkey (Feb 3, 2013)

I am 6 feet tall and weigh 340 lbs. Currently riding a 2009 Trek Remedy 7. Looking to custom build a FS 29er.


----------



## huhue (Feb 5, 2013)

17 and 1/3 of a Stone (0,11 Metric Tons - 242 pounds) at 6'.
Riding mostly old (classic) cromo rigs and a '94 Kona Titanium Hei Hei when the weather gets ugly!










Hubs are Paul W.O.R.D., DT Hügi high flange and Goldtec in 32 or 36 Hole configurations.
Rims mostly narrow 22-24mm. With DT Alpine spokes and brass nipples.
Except for a Flite back in the days a cook bros. E-Crank and several rims I haven't wrecked too much.

And since I grew up on 26ers, I won't switch to a 29er anytime soon (can't stand the modern looks)...!

Cheers
Dan


----------



## lunchboxjr (Feb 8, 2013)

I can not believe I found a place I fit in! I'm 6'4" about 260. I am very new to this, and looking for advice on what bike to purchase, and additional equipment needed. I hope I can get into this 100%! I quit drinking about 6 months ago, and quit smoking at the start of the year. I have lost around 60 lbs in the last year and feeling great! I'm trying to drop another 40 lbs by the end of the year.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

lunchboxjr said:


> I can not believe I found a place I fit in! I'm 6'4" about 260. I am very new to this, and looking for advice on what bike to purchase, and additional equipment needed. I hope I can get into this 100%! I quit drinking about 6 months ago, and quit smoking at the start of the year. I have lost around 60 lbs in the last year and feeling great! I'm trying to drop another 40 lbs by the end of the year.


Well Done....


----------



## DA_GOAT (Feb 12, 2013)

6'7" and 255, down from 270 in December when I got back on the bike after a 10 year hiatus. Hopefully the bike holds up until I can get back down to 220-230 or so! So far so good!

2012 Trek Mamba... just got done with a rad downhill ... stoked to the moon and back in this one!


----------



## senyaw (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm 6'5, approximately 390 lbs, hope lose a good chunk of that in the coming months. Riding a 2012 GT Karakoram, frame holding good for now, components are taking a beating though.


----------



## xceler8 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm 6'6" and 265 pounds. Just made the switch from an old Diamondback Sorrento to a 2012 Trek Cobia XL 21" frame.


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

My 2011 21 inch mamba, before riding i was 290 now 268 , its crazy how much I love this. Cheers to all !!


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

6'3 230 and I ride a 2011 Enduro XL and a 21" Mary SS. 

I started looking here mostly for riding gear. Most of my stuff is too short, the back rides up, or the sleeves are too short.


----------



## duadare8 (Feb 18, 2013)

First Post! Hello all you big people! I am 5'11" and weigh 283 (previously 314... lost all weight lifting). Have not mountain biked in about 4 years, and just recently got back in to it. The bike I chose for this adventure is a 2013 Scott Aspect 940 (29er). I swapped out the seat and hand grips, replaced the tires with a pair of Maxxis Ardents, and switched the pedals to a set of Look S-Tracks. So far I am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Blast Tyrant (Feb 13, 2013)

My first post too. I'm 6'2", 265 lbs (and falling!). I picked up a 2011 Felt Q520, brand new in '10. Havent ridden it much since I've had it, but this year its ON!


----------



## CarolinaPanthers (Feb 22, 2013)

New clyde checking in!

6'3" 215 pluggin around on a Motobecane 500HT. Bone stock! For now, as the mod bug tends to bite me really, really hard in whatever hobby I pick up. Whether it be skateboarding, to paintball, to my car, to bikes I'll find a way to dump money into it haha. I figured biking would be a less expensive hobby than my car (we'll see) and more rewarding/fun!

I also picked up mountain biking after "quitting" ( aka getting cut) from the baseball team. Figured I was becoming a little to hefty around the middle so I started throwing the weights around and picked up biking! I'm not too stellar at either, but working at it . Plus the gf likes it, so it all works out for everyone lol.

Just went out for my first ride today, took a few spills, both the bike and the motor need a bit of a tune up and I think it'll get better from here. Man, biking is quite the workout! I'm not sure if I realized what I got myself into... and I can't wait to get further into it!

If there are any other clydes in the Bethlehem, PA area, feel free to shoot me a PM. I could use a riding partner


----------



## dakota74 (Jan 13, 2013)

My first post here. it is nice to find a place I fit in.  I am 38 years old, 6'0", and currently at 245. Started getting more active about 2 years ago and down from 305. Hoping to buckle down and make it to 220 by June.

Currently riding a 2007 Raleigh Mohave 5.0 that I bought new long ago. Will be upgrading to a StumpJumper FSR Comp 29 this week and I am very excited!


----------



## ChaosCelt (Feb 4, 2013)

A bit on the short side of the group here at only 5'10'' but tipping the scales at almost 250lbs. My current ride is an '04 Monocog 26'er.


----------



## McLoafin (Aug 13, 2012)

6'1", 235 lbs. 2012 Rumblefish Pro, 19"


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Not sure if I qualify as a clyde but im heavy (mostly muscle with a little bit of a gut) for my height-just under 5'8" and 215# naked 225 geared up. I ride a santa cruz butcher (fully coiled and 160 mm fork) and a transition blindside for more dh stuff; but i dont get too gnarly. honestly at my weight the blindside almost just feels like a heavy duty AM bike to me. Ive broken several 6" "AM" bikes; on trails with any kind of decent drops/jumps I grab the Blindside because im irrationally afraid of cracking my butcher if it gets too much airtime. And i love the Butcher i want it to last as long as possible. Im trying to lighten up a little I could probably lose about 15# of fat.


----------



## marvthegrate (Mar 3, 2013)

Getting back into cycling after a break of about 13 years (aside from a brief adventure with a mis-sized Trek that didn't last long). I am 6'4" and about 385 currently. I recently bought a Raleigh Talus 29 Sport. So far the only modification from stock is putting Shimano clipless pedals on it. Used to have Ritchey clipless on my old bike and don't want to go back to anything else. Lower end components, I know, but I had a good relationship with the shop where I bought it that I am looking to continue. The owner of the shop and I talked a great deal about what I was going to get, and I landed on this bike. I figured that this was as good a way to get back into as any. 

Haven't had a lot of chance to ride yet due to the weather, but I am planning on getting back into it. Immediate goals are to get to where I can ride the 10 mile journey to the office once a week. The riding is in addition to bi-weekly gym trips for strength training.


----------



## Mulequi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi all, checking in from Bethlehem, GA. So cool to find this forum just for tall folk, it's sad how excited I am about find this group lol! I am 6'9" currently 293lbs, down from 376lbs 4 months ago. Still got 20-30 more pounds to shed though and want to get it done on a bike! I have never biked before so I am still trying to learn all the acronym's, brand names, and lingo. I got a lot to learn so gonna be spending some time reading in these forums to try and not sound like such a noob. I got a 2013 Trek Cobia 23" as my first bike, so far I am happy with it, but it's only been about 2 months so time will tell!


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello everyone. New guy here from Central California, Bakersfield to be exact. Boy am I glad that I found this group. I was beginning to think that I was only big guy around that liked to ride. I am currently 41 years old 6' tall and 263lbs. I started out at 275 6 weeks ago. 6 weeks ago, I decided that I was done looking and feeling the way that I did. On that day, I pulled out my 7 year old Schwinn mountain bike and took it for a short 3 mile ride. I was beat. I slowly started increasing the mileage and today rode 14.2 miles, on the road, according to my Runtastic ap. I have logged almost 300 miles in the last 6 weeks. My long term goal is to get back down to about 200 lbs. I have not been that light in about 16 years.

I used to be big into mountain bikes back in college and rode a Fisher HK2 full rigid. I loved that bike and wish that my parents had not sold it in a garage sale.

Anyway, tomorrow is my 41st birthday and my wife was feeling sorry for me having to ride that old junker. She gave me the green light to buy myself a new bike for my birthday. I came home with a new Specialized Carve Comp. I LOVE this bike it is so smooth, stable, and fast. I would post a pic, but I don't have 10 posts yet.


----------



## Opie29er (Feb 18, 2013)

6 2 290, riding a F/S Trek Superfly 100. So far it is holding up to my trips around the block.


----------



## gary24153 (Feb 22, 2013)

6' 2" 221 lbs.
Titus FTM
Salsa La Cruz. 
Hope to be 190 before the end of the year. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kope007 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all, first post. 6'2" 220 lbs. In sunny Tampa,FL. Its about 80 right now.

First bike in probably 20 years. Ordered an Airborne skyhawk. I love to tinker in all my hobbies but I'm resisting the urge until I start riding a little bit. I figured finishing the build would give me an opportunity to really learn about the bike. I did get some Michelin country rocks because most of my riding will be through the neighborhood to start with. But definetly looking to try out some beginner trails soon.

Enjoying the forum and learning alot, but I definatly have only scratched the surface.


----------



## AdventureStrong (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm 6'4" and 260, down from 295. I was riding a Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp but I sold that a couple of years ago. I'm gonna get back into riding, I'm moving to Korea, and looking at buying another Stumpjumper but we'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2013)

240 down from 289 
Lynskey Pro 29 XX1 Enve


----------



## OttawaTom (Feb 1, 2013)

6'2", 220# up from 210 :???:


----------



## dorkboy69 (Mar 8, 2013)

5' 11", 250#

Absent from biking for 20 years and hope to get down to #200 by fall. 

Got a steal on a new four year old Giant trance x4. 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TFunkMcAwesome (Mar 15, 2013)

6'1" and 290 
2012 Trek Marlin.


----------



## stumpyxl (Mar 11, 2013)

6'5" and 200#
2013 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp FSR (XL frame)


----------



## svk (Mar 18, 2013)

6''7', 260 lbs. 
Ventana el Capitan, 25''







The bike is enormous, but I love it!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

svk said:


> 6''7', 260 lbs.
> Ventana el Capitan, 25''
> View attachment 782281
> 
> The bike is enormous, but I love it!


I'd really like to read more about it, how does it fit? Ride? Climb? Descend?


----------



## BoostCreep (Mar 19, 2013)

6' 245lb
97 Cannondale F700 Volvo


----------



## Fuegogrande (Dec 15, 2006)

Fuegogrande here! 6' 7" and 320 lb's this morning in my birthday suit! Riding both a Zinn Gigabike and my new Niner RIP 9...both with Rohloff hub, and teh beefiest components I could find...

I spend most of my time on beautiful Mt Tam in Marin County, CA. Hoping to get my girlish figure back down to the 260 lb range by the end of summer...been 30 year since I was sub 300 lb....


----------



## socalkrawler (Mar 18, 2013)

6'5" 185 tall and skinny 
I am getting a trek cobia at the end of the week!


----------



## Krackar (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm 185cm (6"1) and 108kg (238lbs) 
I'm getting a Trek Mamba in 2 weeks!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brcjacks (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm 6'1" 210 lbs. and after a little over a year of riding/racing my Stumpjumper Comp 29er it started to develop a crack in the weld where the drive side seat stay is welded to the seatpost. I have since switched to a Niner Air 9 frame and so far all is well. I do plan to get it welded by an expert and resurrect that frame but I thought I should share that with the group.
In that same time, however, my riding partner, 5'11" 200 lbs (does not race) broke a Kona Mahuna in half (sheared the top tube and down tube) and sheared the down tube of a Motobecane Fantom 29 Pro. He is currently riding a Performance Access XCL 9er frame.
So far so good, 2 months in.


----------



## seedubxj (Apr 15, 2005)

6'4", 255 lbs, just getting back into riding after 5 or 6 years, in the middle of building this!


----------



## fauzt0 (Jun 22, 2009)

300LB here on a 2010 specialized rockhopper expert comp 29er... that name seems so long, yeah good bike. no failures. would like stronger wheels that stay true longer though and my seat rapes me sometimes.


----------



## hawks1911 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys. Im 235 (was 248 one month ago since I started riding). Looking to get down to 185ish. Just bought me a 2012 Stumpy FSR Elite.


----------



## Jorgez1215 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello Everyone 
currently 333lb down from 363lb in January, I currently don't own a mountain bike but plan on purchasing one when I'm down to 300 if any suggestions on a beginner bike for a big guy I would appreciate it Good Luck to all


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

223 down from 235 at the beginning of the year.
2013 Novara Ponderosa


----------



## flyr (Dec 24, 2012)

265#, 5'9"
I ride two bikes. My "off road" bike is an old (year unknown, and don't care) USA built Huffy, which I rebuilt from the ground up for a big guy. It was a basketcase when I got it last year. Now, it's probably the toughest POS branded bike in town. If you can go there, chances are it'll go there, and bring you back home.
My street, and light trail bike is a 1991 Diamondback Override. Keep everything tight, replace the bearings at the first sign of wear, keep 'em greased up, and they'll last forever. Probably the best bike I've ever owned.
Just sold my 1986 Nishiki Olympic. It was a great street bike, but I never rode it, so it had to go. I'm not the type to keep a bike around for nostalgia's sake, or the type to buy something that costs too much to ride hell out of.
I was a BMXer back in the 70s and 80s. When I got back into cycling, it made more sense to go with a bike that had a big, strong frame. Hello MTB, and hello hybrid.


----------



## mattj1 (Mar 31, 2013)

6'2 290 here. This last year has been really bad for me as far as my health and fitness. I am normally around 225 but just dealt with a lot last year and put eexercising on the backburner. 

I have a 26 felt hardtail that I was riding but just bought a specialized fs 29er that I can't wait to go ride. 

Im getting off shift work in 2 weeks and hoping between that and my revitalized interest in both jiu jitsu and riding, I can get back to around 225.


----------



## ajamudc (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm 6'3" around 265 and I just picked up a 2013 Novaro Ponderosa. I'm really excited about getting back into cycling for the first time since I was in college.


----------



## SirJake (Apr 1, 2013)

6'6" barefoot, currently 270lbs. I seem to fluctuate between 240 and 270, depending on the time of year and activity. Holidays are over, so it's time to drop about 30 pounds again.

I had a 25" Giant Yukon hard-tail I bought in 2004 (I think) that I simply loved. It was huge. Unfortunately, it was stolen last fall and has not been recovered. In the market for a new ride now. So far, people at local bike shops haven't been very helpful. They keep offering me bikes that are too small and explaining that the inch length size isn't really that big of a deal. Everything I've tried has felt small.

My 25" Giant Yukon fit me perfectly and I want something like it. Info on that is largely what I'm here looking for.


----------



## Rocksteady.NYC (Jul 7, 2011)

5'8'' 315lbs 
2012 cannondale trail sl2


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Seems my Cannondale SL4 hasn't really handled my husky manhood! I've owned this 29er for 8 months and seems like it's just running like crap compared to my old 26er bikes (trek and giant) Just do basic trail desert riding and tired of hitting up bike shop all the time. Checking out Jamis Dragon Sport 29er right now along with some KHS and Specialized hard tail 29ers


----------



## MotherGoose831 (Mar 25, 2013)

6'1 and 280+ (havent weighed in for a while, trying to avoid depression)
Just picked up a GT Karakoram 3.0 and absolutely love it so far!
wanna get down to 220 before Nov.


----------



## druthomas (Aug 24, 2010)

*6,1*

*6'1 249*

I have been riding a 2001 Giant Rainier since new. Stock Zach wheels have been holding up just fine. Deore drive-train and BB7s have been bullet proof. I just installed a marzocchi 44LR which has improved the ride and gives me a lock out. I have been thinking of buying a used SC superlight frame to throw my gear on.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Back on a bike after 14 years. 
6'4 300lbs. 21" 2013 Trek Stache 7


----------



## Sarge-INC (Jan 29, 2013)

6'3" 248 2012 Marin Nail Trail 29er
or I will be when he gets here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I577 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## F451 (Apr 15, 2013)

6'6" here. Tipping the scales at 209 today, down from 215 or so a couple of weeks ago due simply to modifying my diet, cut out the snacks, smaller portions, no pop, etc. 

Am real skinny, but have developed an unhealthy spare tire around the middle. Its freaky to be this skinny and have a pot belly developing, but it happened! 

52 yrs old, have not exercised in years, have not rode in years. Determined to get in shape. 

Dug my old Trek 930, 22.5" out of the garage. Bought a used set of Rapid Fire shifters to replace the god awful twist grip shifters on it, also bought a shorter handlebar stem so I don't have to reach so far to the bars. 

Also just bought a used Minoura work stand just today so I'm in the middle of installing everything and tuning the bike up. 

Super psyched to get on the bike and get in shape. 

My goal is to stay with it for a few months and then reward myself with a new more modern bike. May buy new, may buy used, will have to see. 

Anyway, glad to be here. -Ed


----------



## Schwazilla (Mar 26, 2013)

6-2 250lbs rebuilding a 2004 Specialized FSR XC


----------



## Justinm860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm 6'0 238lbs

Specialized fsr xc 
XL frame 
XT drive train


----------



## giddings78 (Nov 5, 2012)

6ft coming in at 105kg (231lb) down from 160kg (352lb) and as a treat i went a got my self a Norco Sight Killer B 3. All stock at this stage


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweet ride and kudos to you for the weight drop, I bet it wasn't easy. I have a hard time dropping from 220 to 210 for summer riding.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, that Norco is GREAT looking, and congrats on losing weight and being healthy!!


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

New guy here and didn't see anywhere better to pop my forum cherry. I have not read all pages but I'd imagine I take the prize for biggest Clyde in the barn.

5'-11" and 380. I know, I have really let myself go and now at 39 with three kids ages 9, 3 and 5 months, its time to do something so I can enjoy watching them grow up. 

Purchased a Specialized Carve SL and am anxiously waiting to pick it up. Will be mostly riding on the street with my oldest daughter so suspension wasn't what I was looking for. Wanting something that would beat my a$$ back into shape. Scared about the wheels holding me up though, any suggestions on what to buy within a small budget?


----------



## benmara (May 10, 2006)

5'11" 350lbs, getting back to MTB again, last time i started at 310lbs and ended up at 223lbs, Ill be doing it more healthy this time around, now that i know what works to loose the weight. Now i need to find me a bike


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

benmara said:


> Ill be doing it more healthy this time around, now that i know what works to loose the weight.


Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. PM me with a plan if you don't mind.

Thanks in advance,
Shane


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW didnt know there was a section for us big guys!!! Nice to see this in a sport filled with skinny ass ppl 

Well bring i didnt know about this when I started, I started at somewhere near 360lbs!!! Height of 6'1"

That was early spring last year (2012) Started riding late spring/early summer on first a crappy bike I bought off a drunk guy, then a 26 fs I bought from walmart.

January this year (after doing layaway in october when I got down to almost 300 lbs) My wife helped me pay off a Trek 29er hardtail.

Which is now this:



Sorry no on the trail pic, trails been closed mostly all the time due to constant rains and flooding. SO been paved rides on this thing, ALOT lately,lol.

Not economical to build one this way, but it was FUN, learned alot, because of having a great bike thats set up just for me, I live on it when the weather is decent. Couple weeks ago I started riding to/from day job too besides trails and such.

At this moment I am 278 lbs. Goal for end of season is to be about 240 lbs (my build doesnt get much lower cause Im built big just with ALOT of fat too atm lol).


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

6'5 270lbs. Riding a 21 inch Motobecane Fantom Pro. Yeah I'm rolling eggbeaters. Why not?


----------



## Bigtexun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm 6' 2" and 255. Started in mid February on a GT Karakoram 3.0... Broke lotsa parts on it, including a nice taco of the front wheel... Took it back and bought a Specialized Carve Expert. So far, I love the bike... But, I can go faster on it than I should... Just completed my first high speed over the handlebars maneuver; which resulted in a cracked helmet and a fractured 4th metacarpal. Us big boys hit the ground hard.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm 6'-3", about 285. Nobody believes that I weigh that much - I carry it well - until they see me in shorts and realize I have tree trunks for legs. 15 years of powerlifting does that to you, I guess. I used to be 315, my goal is 255.









*For crushing gnar:*
Niner RIP9 XL
Fork is a 150mm Fluid that's shimmed down to 140mm. 20mm TA front. 15mm TA rear. Wheels are King/MTX33, built by LaceMine29 - utterly bombproof - with Bontrager FR3 tires.
Kindshock dropper post.
Truvativ handlebars with Answer stem and Ergon grips.
SLX cranks, SRAM drivetrain with Wipperman chain.

It's basically an all-mountain / super d / whatever current marketing term for a very very burly bike, and I use it to ride XC and technical stuff in NorCal and occasionally SoCal and Colorado.









*For agenda-less rides:*
Niner EMD9 XL
Niner rigid fork with Carnegie Ragley bars and Ergon grips.
King / Flow EX wheels with Schwalbe tires
1x9 SRAM drivetrain with Wipperman chain.

This is my commuter / lockup / curb hopper / shopping / mess-around bike. It's INCREDIBLY light and stiff. The fat tires and carbon fork absorb all the chatter, so it's perfect for the city, especially with all the potholes, trolley rails, grates, etcetera.

In hindsight, I wish I'd have gotten the RDO fork with the 15mm TA on the front. I still may. It's still enough for gravel grinding and light rides, but I wouldn't use it for any XC until I do that upgrade.

Call it 'excessive overkill' for commuting.


----------



## plupien79 (Aug 10, 2009)

Checking back in after a long absense. Have had 2 kids since last checkin... not good for the old waist line. 6'1" and 270lbs still rocking my Gary Fisher Opie.


----------



## erikrichter (May 23, 2012)

6'3" - 230ish (down from 350 a few years ago...) Spinning on a 2012 GT Karakoram 4.0.

It's a basic 9'r, but jeepers, do I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirkster (Apr 1, 2013)

First post...
5'11" Massing 255 lbs...

Was rolling on a CAD-2 F800 a long time ago, and now am rolling on a RZ 120...

Got the T2D diagnosis and the doc says loose some weight and you can get off the pills.

So after a few street rides my buddy takes me and 7 of our friends on an easy ride. I will just call it the n00b death ride... But at least I was not DFL... The younger skinnier guy in the pack gave out before I did...

Loving a full suspension bike.


----------



## Snidow5 (Apr 19, 2013)

As of today 6'2" and 230lbs - down from 245.
Riding a Pivot Firebird - Large Frame.

love the bike - rides fantastic especially DH but the trails here in Albuquerque are especially challenging for anyone 200lbs or more....


----------



## ccurtaz (May 15, 2013)

6'7" 265 36" inseam looking at picking up a Specialized Enduro 29er or a Santa Cruz Bronson both in XL. Any input or advice?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

I think both of those bikes are going to be on the small side for you............you will be able to make them work, and they will be fun as hell...............I'm close to your size at 6'7" 240 with a 36" inseem..........with a 21" seat tube you're going to need a lot of seatpost for the climbing and flats........if you are going to point it down, then either bike will work, although in my opinion the Bronson will be more fun..........I think the Enduro has a longer Top Tube so depending on your reach you might be able to get away with a shorter stem on the Speciailized..........which makes a difference when cornering.............if you can, test em both, otherwise test what you can to compare Geometry and have fun!! I wish I could afford a Bronson, I'd buy one in a heartbeat...............


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

6'2" 234lb, got up to 277 in 2011, but never got taller. Riding my bike while the missus was running (training for a marathon, I was the water boy) helped me drop a few pounds and got me back on the pedals and onto dirt.
Just got a Yeti SB66c, she's going to help get me down to 92kg/202lb.
Fun times ahead


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

ccurtaz said:


> 6'7" 265 36" inseam looking at picking up a Specialized Enduro 29er or a Santa Cruz Bronson both in XL. Any input or advice?


You have very good and very expensive taste.


----------



## Bigcountry02 (May 31, 2006)

6'5", 250 lbs, (estimated). Still riding on and off mostly with street tires on the Kona Hoss and my older Specialized Rockhopper (Cro-Moly Frame). Trail riding has been hard last year and this year as well with the fire season.

Knee and back are an issue, worst since retiring from the military, surgery is a no go from what the docs have told me. Locally some good hills, along with 5000 foot altitude gets me moving. Riding either bike, is a motivator to push on.


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Josh_SL2 said:


> 6'6" 280lbs. Looking to get back under 240 but that hasn't happened in a long time so we'll see.


238 this morning, and shooting for 225.


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

:thumbsup:^ nice work


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Ragz22 said:


> 6'2" 234lb, got up to 277 in 2011, but never got taller. Riding my bike while the missus was running (training for a marathon, I was the water boy) helped me drop a few pounds and got me back on the pedals and onto dirt.
> Just got a Yeti SB66c, she's going to help get me down to 92kg/202lb.
> Fun times ahead
> 
> View attachment 799427


I love your bike!! I've always wanted one, but considering I'm 5" taller than you, I don't think it'll fit.........


----------



## Ragz22 (Mar 10, 2013)

digthemlows said:


> I love your bike!! I've always wanted one, but considering I'm 5" taller than you, I don't think it'll fit.........


maybe Yeti could custom make you one?


----------



## McSlow (Feb 6, 2013)

Kia ora from the land on NZ, home of the kiwi bird!

I'm 5'11", 115kg approx 253lbs. Just getting back into my fitness after a lazy 2 1/2 years off since my first born came about. Aiming to get onto the trails more and start communing 15km to work a few days a week as well as hitting cardio at the gym and swimming.

Here are my rigs...
Trail bike/commuter


The Mrs' bike I built for her (secretly for me too!)


The go big bike


And my AM UMF Freddy, nearly built


----------



## 744747 (May 10, 2013)

*Re: Roll Call: How bigga boy are ya? What bike do you ride?*

Hi all!!! Newer member, and I've been trying since last summer to drop a few pounds. I made the mistake of trying a (disgusting) folding bike before getting back to my roots. I purchased a Gravity G29 SS bike, and I luv it!!! I'm just DIEING to have better weather here in NYC,...and a bit more free time.

I'm 5'10", and stable @230lbs. I really need to drop a few pounds,...and I'm currently using the Jungle Gym XT for muscling up without getting huge. I don't want to body-build, I just want to keep/gain functional muscle.

Next stop, Met-Rx or something similar to replace a meal or 2 during the day.


----------



## Bigdaddy74 (Apr 24, 2013)

And now finished. Picked up today completed. Now time to have some fun and drop some weight.

2013 Carve SL with a ton of upgrades.


----------



## fishrising (Mar 11, 2012)

So, I'm about 6'7", 34" inseam, 240ish pounds, and I just acquired a 2013 XXL Specialized SL Singlespeed!

Stage 1 upgrades completed!
XT Brakes 160r/180f
XT 180mm Cranks

Stage 2 coming soon (on order, to be delivered any day now):
Stan's Flow Wheels
Crank Brothers Carbon Handle Bars
Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3 - Red

Stage 3 coming pretty darn soon (on order, hopefully here next week):
Longer Stem with more rise (want my seat and bars on the same level plane)
Carbon seat post - mfg tbd (or thompson setback I have if it fits)
Red cog
Lighter seat
Red skewers and seat collar, Crank Brothers two stage

Pic of it from this afternoon:









And it's current weigh, hoping to shave a few pounds more with upcoming upgrades:


----------



## zack.mcraney (May 24, 2013)

6'0, currently 254, down from 300 around Christmas. Have been doing Crossfit as well as running and diet to lose the weight, finally getting my lungs back after quitting smoking in October (pack a day habit for 15 years). Finally pulled the Trek 4300 out of the weeds and I am riding again and upgrading it a little at a time.


----------



## asrman (May 25, 2013)

6' 265lbs lookign to pickup a new bike and struggling quite a bit


----------



## fatguybiking (Jul 14, 2012)

6'2" currently 295, down from 343 this time last year. Here's my new Trek Cobia with a few new goodies.


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

Howdy, folks, new guy here ! Recently started riding, using my old wall hanger (that's about to fall apart now - new thread incoming).

Anyways, I'm 6'7", 325 lbs (down from 366 on 1/1 this year), 34" inseam, so a pretty long upper body.
My current antique is a Trek 950 w/ Mavic 217's, 22" frame:


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

6'0" down to 225. Very happy on my Heckler










Sent from my Android in the great outdoors.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

I am 6'3 and 346 pounds. Down from 375 this last december.

Since I am a Single Father and don't have that much disposable income, I am riding a Big BOX bike ( GASP!!!!!) A Iron Horse Sinister 6.2, Its a monster of a beast, heavy as hell! I've been on 8 trails and everything is still good. Come Tax time next year Ill be looking at a better bike. This one is my beat it and test it out bike.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Back in the early 90's Ironhorse made some real nice bikes and so did Schwin, they both have seem to slip into the Box Store brands.


----------



## 208Ryder (May 15, 2013)

fahza29er said:


> Back in the early 90's Ironhorse made some real nice bikes and so did Schwin, they both have seem to slip into the Box Store brands.


OH I know, It is a nice bike. For my weight I am surprised at how its handling. I even wiped on it and nothing broke. For how cheap it is $329, it rides well, just not great like some of the expensive bikes I've been on.


----------



## MaddCelt (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm 5'8"ish weighing in at 260 lbs. I maxed 310 lbs. Seven months or so ago I was at 300 and got tired of clothes not fitting, taking the walk of shame of Coney Island (my kids having to miss going on a few rides) and my diabetes on a roller coaster (one I'd have been happy to take the walk of shame and not ride.)

I changed my diet, started walking on my lunch and dropped to 258 lbs. Since riding I stepped on a scale and was at 260 lbs. Likely doing quite a bit of fat/muscle transfer. Now the majority of my once tight fitting clothing are falling off of me.

I ride a 2013 Motobecane Elite Trail.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Updated lineup...










Surly Karate Monkey :
1x9 Sram X9 - Raceface Turbine Cranks/Surly 30t Ring - Paul Chain Keeper - Loaded Precision AMXC wheels - Maxxis Ardent 29x2.4 F/R - XT Discs - Thomson Seatpost & Stem - King Headset - Brooks B17 Saddle - Bontrager Carbon Riser Bar - Ergon GP1 Grips - Straitline Defacto Pedals

Santa Cruz Heckler:
3x9 XTR - Marzocchi Bomber 55RC3Ti - Thomson Seatpost & Stem - 650b Velocity P35/Hope ProII Wheels - Hope M4 Discs - Kenda Nevegal 27.5x2.1 F / 27.5x2.35 R - WTB Silverado Saddle - Straitline Defacto Pedals - King Headset - Easton MonkeyBar - Oury Lockon Grips

Klein Attitude XX:
3x9 XT/XTR - Fox F80RL - Thomson Seatpost/Stem - Easton MonkeyBar - Time Attack Z Pedals - WTB Velociraptor 26x2.1 F/R - OE Bontrager Racelite Wheels - WTB SpeedV Saddle - XT Discs - Oury Grips

I'm 6'8" 300lbs, and doing my best to ride off 50lbs more!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

272 down from 320 at Christmas. I'm on a single speed diSSent at the moment and my new Canfield Nimble 9 frame will be here tomorrow. Doing it up SS full rigid with carbon fork. Plan is to get down to 225, hoping by end of the year. I might reward myself with a carbon frame and do a slow build shooting for a 20 pound "race" bike.


----------



## BigChrisG (Jun 20, 2013)

Intro: My name is Chris, (Super)Clydesdale from Birmingham, Alabama. I started out at 5'9" 370 in January 2013 and am just a bit below 330 now thanks to a 'clean' Paleo diet and weight lifting at the gym 4 days a week.

Cardio is my Kryptonite. The treadmill and stationary recumbent bikes make me depressed and crazy (I'm only half joking) and the treadmill is tough on my knees.

After much research I settled on a Giant Sedona DX bike. I really want to commute to work (3.1 miles) and do some reasonable state park / wooded path rides. I loved riding my bike in the woods when I was a kid and my goal is to enjoy it as an adult. 

Anywho, thanks for letting me share.

BigChrisG


----------



## SAP_Pete (Jun 5, 2013)

SAP_Pete said:


> Howdy, folks, new guy here ! Recently started riding, using my old wall hanger (that's about to fall apart now - new thread incoming).
> 
> Anyways, I'm 6'7", 325 lbs (down from 366 on 1/1 this year), 34" inseam, so a pretty long upper body.
> My current antique is a Trek 950 w/ Mavic 217's, 22" frame:


Might as well stick the new bike in here as well:
2012 Trek X-Caliber 29er, 23" frame:


----------



## Fachiro1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just finished installing a 180 rotor on the front.

Final Build


----------



## maddog13r1 (Jun 26, 2013)

6'3" 309lbs. Newb here, just picked up a 22" diamond back overdrive sport.


----------



## maddog13r1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh and it's a 29er ^^^^^^^


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm 6'3" and 200 lbs, down from 230 a year ago. I've always been in to cycling, but this past year I've decided to really get in better physical shape. So I've watched the foods I eat a bit, practice portion control, and stopped drinking calories (I still have beer and whiskey though) and started using the gym at work every day. Shed 30 lbs and 3 inches on waist. 25% to 15% body fat. All vitals drastically improved to. I only have one bike right now, s works enduro set up with talas 36 fork (amazing) dhx 5 air (also great) full XO components and XTR brakes, best setup I've ever ridden. I hope to upgrade soon though.


----------



## anthonybkny (Aug 16, 2011)

6'2" 230lbs, down from 389lbs. Bought this bike about a month ago and have already put on about 200 miles! Very fast and nimble, great for urban riding (NYC) Last saturday, did a 53mile ride, i love it. I took up riding to give some variety to my work outs. My last bike was back in the 80's, a GT pro performer bmx bike! lol

2013 Cannondale Bad Boy 5


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicely done Anthony. Cool bike. How long did it take you to lose that much weight and how did you do it?


----------



## anthonybkny (Aug 16, 2011)

Midtown said:


> Nicely done Anthony. Cool bike. How long did it take you to lose that much weight and how did you do it?


thanks! took me about a year i would say. diet and exercise. diet started out atkins, then a few months into it, started to eat more a paleo type diet (primal) check out marksdailyapple.com. Its based on non processed foods, which most of low carb. Diet was key for me, because once i started eating this way, my energy was through the roof and the urge to workout came from my body. so i walked. and walked, and walked. and i still do.


----------



## Tarmac Bad Boy (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm 6'3" and I recently weighed in at 312lbs. during my last physical. I picked up a Bad Boy 9, since then I've lost 25lbs. and counting.


----------



## Tarmac Bad Boy (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I'm 6'3" and I recently weighed in at 312lbs. during my last physical. I picked up a Bad Boy 9 (Daily Rider), since then I've lost 25lbs. and counting.


----------



## gwoneg (Mar 20, 2012)

6'9" and 235 lbs. Gained a bunch of weight when I finished school and found a desk, lost it all when I discovered Specialized now makes XXL frames for monsters like me. I ride a 2011 Specialized Camber Elite 29er in XXL , but the only stock parts still in use are the frame, rear shock, and derailleurs. Some of the stock components I broke, the rest I either didn't like or replaced with higher-quality parts that were collecting dust in my parts bin. Figure I've got it about as light as it can get without using components that sacrifice strength in the name of lighter weight.


----------



## Tripped1 (Jun 29, 2013)

gwoneg said:


> View attachment 813036
> 
> 
> 6'9" and 235 lbs. Gained a bunch of weight when I finished school and found a desk, lost it all when I discovered Specialized now makes XXL frames for monsters like me. I ride a 2011 Specialized Camber Elite 29er in XXL , but the only stock parts still in use are the frame, rear shock, and derailleurs. Some of the stock components I broke, the rest I either didn't like or replaced with higher-quality parts that were collecting dust in my parts bin. Figure I've got it about as light as it can get without using components that sacrifice strength in the name of lighter weight.


Holy crap you dwarf that bike.....

Anyway

I'll play 6' 210, at work so no bike pics but I just picked up a Trek, Marlin and I'm commuting at least three days a week on it.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

6.1...223lbs Trek Fuel Ex 7 (26er) was 260 jan 1st! hopefully 200 by this jan


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

5'11" 249lbs - SC TallBoy C. I ride mostly dirt but love the road too. As far as equipment. I've not ridden SRAM but only use XT or Ultegra and above for Shimano. I've had good luck with Mavic Rims. Chris King Hubs and Headsets as well.


----------



## Goatah (Jul 10, 2013)

6'3 365lbs here.
Just picked up a giant revel 0 29er tonight and took it out for a quick beating in some backfill. The wife has taken my caldera from me so I figured I would just get something basic to beat the hell out of.


----------



## jljjlj (Jul 13, 2013)

6' 4" 250. Down from 262 in Feb. Weights and light cardio. Most weight loss occurs in the kitchen and at the drive thru. I rest easy at 235 but will see 220 by Sept 2014 (50yrs). Waiting for my bike to be delivered. Nothing will stop me. Except me.


----------



## jljjlj (Jul 13, 2013)

Great job Big Chris! Keep fighting !


----------



## magoo_lc1 (Jul 8, 2013)

6 foot 2, 310 pounds. For now. I put on weight after a bad car wreck. I was told I wouild never walk again. 2001 Specialized Hardrock. My goal is 240 pounds. Im a big muscular country boy so 240 is about right for me. Glad to be here.


----------



## magoo_lc1 (Jul 8, 2013)

anthonybkny said:


> 6'2" 230lbs, down from 389lbs. Bought this bike about a month ago and have already put on about 200 miles! Very fast and nimble, great for urban riding (NYC) Last saturday, did a 53mile ride, i love it. I took up riding to give some variety to my work outs. My last bike was back in the 80's, a GT pro performer bmx bike! lol
> 
> 2013 Cannondale Bad Boy 5


That bike is sexy as hell. I think I found my next ride.


----------



## jjw916 (Jul 6, 2013)

Jay from Sacramento, 6'-4" 255 pounds. ride a xxl santa tallboy carbon 29er.. thinking of going to a hard tail.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

jjw916 said:


> Jay from Sacramento, 6'-4" 255 pounds. ride a xxl santa tallboy carbon 29er.. thinking of going to a hard tail.


Just curious , why are you thinking about a hard tail. Im 6"3 and 290# riding a Trek Stache 7 and once I get down to 270 or so i was thinking about a Tallboy LT.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

6'6" 245 lbs, down from 270 a few months ago.

2013 Trek Superfly 100 Pro


----------



## BassBastard (Jun 27, 2013)

I am 5'10", 242 as of this morning down from 286 in January.
I am a large framed monkey so, shooting for 225 by the end of the year. I lift as well as ride so not planning on being "skinny"

I ride a Diamondback Overdrive and I am a beginner... well, a new beginner. I used to ride all the time as a kid and teen, but then bought a car ha ha ha. That was all BMX type bikes. 

So I think I count as a short Clyde


----------



## randeez (Jul 3, 2013)

hey whats goin on guys, i didnt feel much like a clyde but if the shoe fits.... 6'1 260ish 
car accident victim as well a couple of years ago, worst of it was left knee (tibial plateau) and about 20 stitches in my left hand...was on my ass for about six month, then physical therapy for the next year. couple month ago i started walking recently very light a short jogging but ankles are wrecked also. 

been working desk job since then to many hours a week so any chance i get im going to ride trails or around the block just starting out usually try and peddle about 10 miles.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm 6'3", 43 years old. Earlier this year I weighed over 268 lbs. Now I'm down to 227. Here is my current favorite ride:










Salsa Big Mama, size L. First tried an XL frame, but it was too big.


----------



## kingsqueak (Jul 21, 2013)

6'5" 270 and 37" bike inseam

Surly Ogre XXL with drops


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

5' 11" L Cannondale Prophet

Down to 215 from 235 6 months ago. Hoping to get to 200/205.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Man, I haven't posted in this thread in forever (since page 11). I've gone through a few bikes in that time. My current bike is the burliest I've ever had, and pretty much rocks the sh!t. That said, it goes up in order to go down, and I wouldn't mind having something like a JET9 RDO to encourage racking up the miles.

6'3", 230ish. Large Banshee Prime.


----------



## Diaonic (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's my Surley Pugsley Necromancer. I've got about 100 miles on it so far. I've only had it two weeks.

I'm 6'0 and 380lbs


----------



## anthonybkny (Aug 16, 2011)

Nice fat bike. I want one, but I ride mostly pavement. Is it a pig on the streets?


----------



## Diaonic (Aug 6, 2013)

It's really not that bad, these bikes are all about air pressure. When I'm on street or rail trails I run typically 20 - 25 psi.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

New bike here due to my Carve getting stolen out of my garage. New ride is a Stumpjumper HT Comp. Started back in Feb at 6' and 275 lbs. Down to 218 this morning.

Stumpjumper For the Weekends


Roubaix Elite Apex for my daily 5 a.m. 20 mile road ride and the occasional weekend 50 miler.


----------



## zx1421 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hay guys, been a long time since I posted, however I do ride at least 5 days a week. I started this journey on 6/20/2012 at 335 lbs, today I am at 195lbs. My stumpjumper evo 29 has served me well. I am 52 years old, last time I was under 200 I was 17 years old.
Keep at it, anything is possible.


----------



## BeerNut (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,I'm new to the forum and happy to see that there is a forum for big riders. I'm 59 yrs. young and 6'6",245lbs and have been riding mtbs off and on since the early 90's. My bike is built on a good, heavy duty '97 Schwinn Mesa GSX frame that I bought new and then added this stuff:
Manitou Xvert fork
Shimano XT shifters and derailleurs
Sun Ryno Lite rims laced to XT hubs
XT BB with XT crankset and 45 North Heiruspec pedals
Kenda tires,Happy Medium front/H-Factor rear
Titec stem and Hellbent handlebar
Titec seat post with Bontrager seat
The only things that have been changed over the years are the fork,tires and pedals. I know t's not the newest or lightest setup but it's served me well.


----------



## kaneoheclydesdale (Aug 12, 2013)

First post to "weigh in" as it were. Here are the stats: 55 yrs old, 6'4, 225 lbs (was 280+ 2 yrs ago). Ride a Giant Escape 3, almost always road riding. Am pretty reliable about riding six days a week, averaging 20-25 miles per ride here in balmy Hawaii.


----------



## dashmatrix (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello all.
You have all inspired me with your success stories. 42 y.o, 6'6" and 325#. Did my first ride today on my new Spec. Camber Comp. Hope to be able to post one like zx1421 in a a year or two. Wow. This is my last shot.


----------



## dashmatrix (Jul 29, 2013)

tds101 said:


> Hi all!!! Newer member, and I've been trying since last summer to drop a few pounds. I made the mistake of trying a (disgusting) folding bike before getting back to my roots. I purchased a Gravity G29 SS bike, and I luv it!!! I'm just DIEING to have better weather here in NYC,...and a bit more free time.
> 
> I'm 5'10", and stable @230lbs. I really need to drop a few pounds,...and I'm currently using the Jungle Gym XT for muscling up without getting huge. I don't want to body-build, I just want to keep/gain functional muscle.
> 
> Next stop, Met-Rx or something similar to replace a meal or 2 during the day.


Howdy tds. Hope you're doing well. Just caught your message and thought I'd check to see how you were going on your goals. Lots of guys in our situations get frustrated with the Met-RX and fitness machine buzz. If you are still finding it difficult dropping weight I'd hazzard a guess that your doing the wrong things. The MTB'ing is fantastic. The Met-Rx with strength training is fantastic too, but not if you don't want to bulk up and just want to lose some pounds. That Met-Rx crap is made to pack on the muscles in conjunction with heavy strength training. If you don't pound iron after a Met-RX meal it's just going to go into fat. If you are still struggling, I've had some recent fantastic success with detox juicing. Google "reboot with joe" and check out his movie on netflix : fat sick and nearly dead or something like that. I dropped an amazing 25 pounds in 2 weeks of juicing and as an added bonus found a new reserve of endurance for the MTB'ing. Again... not tooling you out, just some friendly mistakes I made kinda advice


----------



## BigBen219 (Aug 21, 2013)

6'4" 300 specialized hardrock29er and have had lots of problems with the entry level(or lets just call them what they r CHEAP) components I should of sprung for a bike twice as $ lots of hassels


----------



## BigBen219 (Aug 21, 2013)

full suspension and 300+ ? how does that work I thought anybody over 280 was stuck on a hardtail


----------



## TrevorS (Aug 19, 2013)

6'9" 250lb
2008 giant reign1 xl


----------



## dashmatrix (Jul 29, 2013)

BigBen219 said:


> full suspension and 300+ ? how does that work I thought anybody over 280 was stuck on a hardtail


Nah. I', 328 and ride a Specialized Camber. You aren't going to be flying off cliffs with them, but they hold up fine. My dealer even said the specialized warranty would hold.


----------



## Graham77 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just ordered up my new bike. 24" Surly Ogre - carried over most components from my broken 26er but did get a custom wheelset. Deore hubs laced to Velocity Blunt rims with DT Swiss pro spokes (36). I'm 6'8" 275lbs and brake stuff just by pedaling all the time. Will these wheels be a strong enough build for me?


----------



## BigBen219 (Aug 21, 2013)

dashmatrix said:


> Nah. I', 328 and ride a Specialized Camber. You aren't going to be flying off cliffs with them, but they hold up fine. My dealer even said the specialized warranty would hold.


so you can adjust the shock so that it dsnt just compress wen you sit on it I don't have a lot of experience with full suspension but everyone that I have sat on just sags till it bottoms out just with my weight


----------



## GrtSaint72 (May 27, 2012)

Im 6'2" 330lbs., and I ride a full suspension (2011 intense uzzi). You can get them to work for just about anybody. I have a fox fork that was custom valved for me and a both air and spring shock. I ride mine pretty hard on local downhill courses with jumps and drops. You just need to pick a bike that has a low leverage ratio. I have some vids if you don't believe me.
all Video Channel by videoSong: Short Change Hero Artist: The Heavy - Pinkbike


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

GrtSaint72 said:


> Im 6'2" 330lbs., and I ride a full suspension (2011 intense uzzi). You can get them to work for just about anybody. I have a fox fork that was custom valved for me and a both air and spring shock. I ride mine pretty hard on local downhill courses with jumps and drops. You just need to pick a bike that has a low leverage ratio. I have some vids if you don't believe me.
> all Video Channel by videoSong: Short Change Hero Artist: The Heavy - Pinkbike


Awesome my man...sadly over here in Asia (Singapore) we do not have a place that can customized the Shock and forks...neway enjoy your vid...inspires man.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

6'-3". At one point I was 314. Now I'm 275.

Here's the whip:










It's built for all-mountain duty, i.e. Sun MTX33/King wheels, SLX cranks, AM bars/stem.

I was known as 'Chainbreaker' until I switched to Wipperman.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

lazymuf said:


> Awesome my man...sadly over here in Asia (Singapore) we do not have a place that can customized the Shock and forks...neway enjoy your vid...inspires man.


Can't you work with PUSH? They ship back and forth.

Push Industries - Home


----------



## The ///Man (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm 6'5" and currently sitting around 265. I doubt I will get much lighter. I ride a 2013 mamba 21" and I thinking fits great. I have a pretty normal inseam though and am long up top. I had an XL specialized XC FSR and it seemed really tall and awkward. This 29er fits just right. I also ride a 61cm 2011 specialized Roubaix expert.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

1 Surly wasn't enough! Added this to the herd a couple weeks ago and have been giggling ever since!










Surly Moonlander:
Stock, except for Ergon GP2 Grips and Straitline Defacto Pedals I've thrown on since this pic


----------



## thebigwooten (Aug 9, 2013)

5'9" - 265lb's 

Road - Trek 2.1
MTB - Trek Mamba 29'r
Fatty - Surly Moonlander - Priceless!


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

Hello, everyone~ I weigh in at 350 pounds. 6'4" tall. I have a Surly too; its true though, once you have one you want another.



and I'm still rocking the old school z1 freeride and mavic 717 wheels. I think i got lucky with the wheels, ive heard horror stories of clydes riding these wheels. As for cranks, I went overkill and got a set of diabolus. They're strong, stiff and hold me up (even if they're insanely heavy)


----------



## AlexLep76 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys just joined up today. I am 6'5" and weigh in at 265 down from 315 a few years back. Right now my main off-road ride is a 20" 1997 GT LTS-1 that is bone stock except for the stem and bars. For my road rides I have a 63cm Bianchi Vigorelli and a few classics for cruising. Need to get some more pedaling in though and try to get down to my goal of 235 lbs.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

schnee said:


> Can't you work with PUSH? They ship back and forth.
> 
> Push Industries - Home


Thks for the info....will contact em.


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

Been changing up the bike lately........got a new Frame 2012 Knolly Chilcotin XL .... Still 6'7" and 235 ....... really ought to lose about 20lbs, but haven't been working on that for a few years....


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

digthemlows said:


> View attachment 829120
> Been changing up the bike lately........got a new Frame 2012 Knolly Chilcotin XL .... Still 6'7" and 235 ....... really ought to lose about 20lbs, but haven't been working on that for a few years....


Sweet...hows the climbing and the vivid on this [email protected] ride?


----------



## digthemlows (Feb 5, 2012)

No tech climbing yet, but the vivid is amazing, it sits itself right where it feels like it should be.....it's really unlike anything I've ridden, it's close to a coil for sure.....I love it!!


----------



## proframer92 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm 5'8" 203 lbs. I just got a used Gary Fisher cobia 29er. I haven't rode in a long time. I hade a cannondale killer v. That felt really good 15 years ago ...lol. I lost a lot of weight since February 65lbs as of this week. I feel really great getting on a bike again.


----------



## Altimate (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 5'10" about 310# and I bought a 2012 Trek Mamba. I've taken it on single track for an entire summer flying over roots and bumps without any issues. The frames don't have any issues holding up, it's the hubs and rims that are important. Try to find a bike that has double-walled rims with the eyelets for the spokes. Most mountain rated hubs should hold up fine. 

Anyway, since I bought my bike my wife and I had a son, now the Mamba mostly sees paved trails while I pull my son along in his Burly D'lite. 

Couple upgrades I suggest for all clydes, and I did to my bike as well.
ISM Typhoon saddle - seriously awesome
Ergo handgrips

Also, make sure you get a good pair of shorts with a nice chamois. I personally recommend the "Louis Garneau Fit Sensor Clydesdale Short." Others like Pearl Izumi, and there's also Zoic which is decent, but the Louis Garneau is my favorite and I've tried them all.

Lastly, if you're just getting into it and you plan on riding at night on public roads please, for the love of God, do these two things without fail! Get lights on the front and rear of your bike, and wear a reflective belt or vest. These stupid a-holes driving around, texting on their phones aren't looking out for you. I almost got hit the other night because I left before dark, and thought I would get back before dark, but ended up biking after dark. Even though I had reflectors, bright clothing, reflective shoes, and a bright helmet, this one idiot nearly rear ended me when I was about to make a left hand turn, and yeah, I even had my arm out waving while giving the signal. Add to that, when I got over because they were about to hit me, they tried to pass me and cut me off! 

So, stick to the trails as much as you can, if your trails are free awesome, if there is a season pass to buy, then get it. Most of all enjoy!


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

6ft 240lbs here.

I have a 
Mukluk (bmx bike for fat kids)
Kona Kahuna dl 
Rieghly misceo 
Burley tandem

I started riding my 2 miles to work again last summer at 260lbs. Not every day but most days. 

Then I started taking 15 to 20 mile rides on the local single tracks at least once a week plus commuting. 

I usually log about 70 to 100 miles a week. I'm biking the 26 mile round trip to the trails plus riding the 15 to 25 miles of single track and I hardly ever miss a day of commuting to work and feeling great. 

So thats it, after a year of still eating like an idiot and smashing pedals, I've lost 20 pounds and had a lot of fun doing it. 

If I could just get my diet right I know I could loose some serious weight. I just entered my first mountain bike race in 30 days so hopefully that will motivate me to eat better.


----------



## Absolut_Zen (Sep 1, 2013)

*Ride or Die*

Hi everyone, I am 6'3 300lbs. I own a 22" Airborne Guardian 2.0 (stock) to get me back in the saddle after 15 years of being just plain lazy, absolutely love the bike.
I am hoping to be around 250lbs by next spring and then start working on hitting the harder trails and moving on to a FS. Right now its pretty much hard pack/gravel/road for me until I peel away some of the junk in the trunk.


----------



## moopey (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and new to mountain biking (about 2 weeks). I'm 6' and 235lbs. I was over 260 but for the last couple years have made small changes to gradually lose weight. Finding time to work out has always been a challenge due to my long work days and 3 hour commute. 

A couple weeks ago a buddy persuaded me to startk mountain bike. He had been doing alone for about a month. I think he wanted company. I bit and picked up a 2013 Specialized Hardrock sport disc 29er and hit the trails with him.

I'm out of shape and find it difficult, but I must say I do enjoy it. Last weekend I did 6 miles of single track on friday, 12 miles of road (w/ wife) on saturday and 5 miles of single track on sunday. I was beat, but wanted to take advantage of the nice weather on the weekend since I can't ride during the week.

I'm hoping that while enjoying myself riding I can hit 200lbs. 

Sometimes I feel like I could ride longer, but my body starts to get pissed after being on a bike for 1.5+ hours. I need to invest in a better saddle and grips.


----------



## desmo944 (Feb 15, 2008)

Howdy, 6-4 and 375 down from 425. The military has a BMI chart that uses different body frame sizes as well as height and weight. Im off the chart in frame size, so my goal of 300lb may still be super clyde but ill be back to my high school football weight.
So here is my Banshee Paradox v2. I love this thing to death. The seat post is low the bike would fit in the back seat of my truck.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Enduro 29er is HEAVY compared to the Bronson. 3-4lbs difference. More frame and bigger wheels.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

I am 6'4", 205-210lbs. I ride dry, rocky So Cal trails mostly up and down, not much horizontal. Riding a 2011 Trek HiFi Plus 29er. Size XL/21" seat tube. X7 components and drive train. Bontragger SSR wheels (stock). I upgraded to wider bars, ODI grips, KS LEV dropper post (125mm), Came with Rock Shox REBA 110mm Fork, Fox RP2 100mm rear. Tires are Kenda Nevegal and I still use tubes! Weighs in about 31lbs. Current version of this bike is Superfly 100AL. The Rumblefish is the same bike with 120mm travel.


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

6'5" around 240 pounds, I ride a '13 Trek stache 7. 21 inch, with crank bros candy 1 pedals. I love it!!!!


----------



## fooldall1 (Apr 18, 2013)

6'2", 325# and ride an Airborne Guardian- 20" frame (29er). Completely Stock, well- except for the grips. Great bike, overall. I put it through it's paces on some pretty tough trails and it does very well.


----------



## fooldall1 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have the same Bike, Bro (well, the 1.0). Hang in there. Find some "easy" trails and hit those, don't worry about the bike. I'm heavier than you, and it fares JUST FINE on some pretty intense trails!


----------



## JL1881 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi there everyone, I'm 5'10" and weigh in at 280 I'm not so little but I love to ride.

My rig is a 08 Enduro Expert SL ill post pics soon.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

sdm74 said:


> Cannondale killer v 500
> Manitou 4 shocks
> Thomson stem
> Cane creek solos headset
> ...


Down to 237 now and riding a salsa horsethief


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

I am 5' 10" and 220lbs with out gear 
I ride a 2011 Giant talon 29er 1 and a 2013 Stumpjumper FSR comp 29


----------



## ButterBear (Sep 27, 2013)

6'1" and 411 pounds. I ride a stock Trek Shift 4. Does pretty good by me. Only had to replace rear Bontrager tire (wear issues), and seat up until last week. 

I use it as a commuter bike riding 5-6 miles each way too and from work. Rides wonderful. 

2 weeks ago I got hit by a car and the bike needed a new crank and rear rim. Got it back from the shop and it rides great. Frame wasn't tweaked very much. Me? a bit of road rash, pulled torso muscles and a broken big right toe. Got hit on my left side. Dodge Challengers may be nice to look at but the don't feel to good when you get bounced off the front-end of them.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

6 ft 1 in, at 290 lbs. Down from 350 6 months ago, but still a significant ways off from my goal/former weight of 215. 

My commuter is a 2013 Jamis Trail XR. I've replaced the seat with a no pressure, and the treads to Kenda duel treads for my various terrain during my commute. Oh, and the pedals to caged and strapped. 

I really enjoy having the stiff fork, I feel like it gives me more control over the bike, and I cannot stand "bob" when it comes to cranking down.


----------



## sooflyfisher (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm 6'2 ish 315-320lbs, Just picked up a Trek Marlin this afternoon, first bike in many many years. Took it out when I got home, quickly realised its gonna be much harder then I thought to get into this. About 1 mile and it about killed me! Still looking forward to getting out several times a week, just have to take it slower and build the distance up much slower then I thought.

Mike


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm 5'11" and 215lbs. Haven't been on a mtb in years so I bought a 2013 Giant Talon 29er 0 to ride with friends. I picked it up on a clearance sale a few weeks ago, last one they had in stock (size large).

Here I am last weekend riding with my wife (who is far more fit than I am I'm afraid).


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

6'3, 230 pounds.. lots of muscle but a gut around my waist that I need gone! biking 40 miles a week minimum in hopes of leaning out.. riding a 2013 Specialized Rockhopper, XL size. Keep it up Clydes!


----------



## Br80 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Bike Destroyer*

Hello fellow heavyweights!

I am 36 years old, 6' even and currently weighing in at 275lbs of cheap meat. Like the rest of you, im getting ready to lose it. Not actually losing it...but getting ready. Goal weight is 220, which I have not seen in 15 years.

...if I could just stay away from Carl's Jr!

And Mac Donalds...

...Taco Bell and Jack in the box...the donut shop...

...and the jar of peanut butter, I would be fine.

Or maybe I need a new sport as mountain bike riding and rock climbing do not appear to be suited to us gravitationally challenged folks. Why do I find them so god damned fun?

Anyhow, my sorry excuse for a bike (terms of endearment) is as follows:
'06 XL Jamis Dakar Sport
Bomber All Mountain SL 150 front
Fox RP23 rear
Avid XO brakes 200 front, 180 back
XT shifters
XTR f/b derailluers
RhinoLite rings on XT Hubs (Destroyed, but still barely ridable. Seeking low cost replacement as we speak)
Race Face cranks
Carbon Race Face bars
Race Face stem
Race Face headset
VOXOM bmx bar ends









Happy trails!


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

Br80 said:


> ...if I could just stay away from Carl's Jr!
> 
> And Mac Donalds...
> 
> ...


Santa fe grilled chicken from Carls, or the jalapeno turkey burger.. Grilled chicken club from McDonalds with a Fruit and yogurt parfait.. or Egg white mcmuffins. Taco bells whole fresca menu.. and keep the peanut butter down to a tbls or 2 a day  theres no need to give up EVERYTHING u want to eat.. just make better choices. Im always out and about and not always with my lunch packed, so I found some food options around 500 cals with plenty of protein at my fast food places.. give em a try!

nice bike!


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

New 43 year old 5'8 241lbs Dane joining the group. I gained a lot of weight some years ago to 360 lbs but a hard fight and loads of bike riding seems to work.

I've got several bikes but the most used are :
Surly Pugsley
Salsa Fargo
Salsa Casseroll

Keep rolling , it helps
Gus


----------



## jwhitman36 (Oct 6, 2013)

Noob here, but fit the category! 6'4 225, former college baseball player who put on the weight after I stopped playing and found my love if beer. Was riding a 08 GT Avalanche 3.0 till it was stolen from my house last week.


----------



## xlrider (Apr 5, 2006)

5'10"
241 lbs down from 275 lbs back in April

I was drinking too much too often, so I quit all together. I decided I would spend this year's drinking money on a new ride.

Got a Trek CC and a 2013 Fuel Ex8 closeout. I used some of the savings to upgrade to a SLX crankset. 

Absolutely love the bike.

Plans to upgrade at 229 lbs and 199 lbs.


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

Just started riding in September. Zero bike experience since I got my drivers license, so total noob. 
I currently tip the scales at 325 and 6'1"
Bought a Specialized Hard Rock 26 as a starter bike and so far so good.


----------



## WGK108 (Apr 4, 2010)

6'8". 280lbs. Just upgraded to a Giant TranceX.


----------



## AZ Freightrain (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmm ok...300 lbs 6'5 True Clydesdale !!

I currently ride a Titus SuperMoto
and SS Gary Fisher Rig 29er

getting ready to purchase Trance X 2014








Got the new bike 








SS Rig


----------



## PASteel (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm a big old guy. 6'5 250. Stopped dirt riding when I could not keep up anymore. Still have my Niner EMD. Ride mostly retro schwinns. Enjoy my Cannondale 1FG but I converted it to a geared machine. These old knees suck. 
I like working on bikes, building bikes, modifying bikes.


----------



## ZacMaster (Oct 23, 2013)

6'2" and 265. Currently riding a brand-spanking-new Trek X-Caliber 6. Also I'm a total newbie.


----------



## uberpower (May 7, 2013)

6'5" @ 210 lbs, 2 bikes: 
1) 1983 "Tange" steel Nishiki - 27" seat tube.
2) 2010 Trek Marlin 23" size, currently fully rigid with a generic Nashbar fork.


----------



## B_Butler (Oct 23, 2011)

Western KY - 6 foot 230 here. I ride a Superfly 100AL. Its a b***h riding with little people sometimes, but I love it. I also have a Marlin, but it is too hard on the back now, at 46.


----------



## CDSV900Rider98 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think they need to sub-classify the Clydesdale because it is a matter of reference and scale; I have been told I am big and I don't see it until I am in photos with friends or alleged big athletes e.g., NFL and MLB athletes. Anyway I am about 6ft 1" and float up/down 5lbs to 10lbs depending on workout schedule and diet. However, I have lost weight and down to 265lbs from 285lbs this past May. As I was saying I have felt like a small man compared to some other men I have met, but it is rare that it happens.


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

6' down to 205 from 275 in February. Just treated myself to a '13 Stumpjumper FSR Elite. Lovin' it!


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

*Me and my Stache*

Ht - 6'
Wt 265 (targetting 220)


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

6ft 235! I was 255 about 2 months ago but thanks to taking up mountainbiking again I've lost a few lbs. I grew up riding,surfing and skateboarding but work and partying stopped that about 20 years ago. Now I'm a pool contracter in South Fl. So the last thing I want to go after work is go to the gym. So I started riding a bike instead of the couch. I've been having a blast riding my local trails. I bought a 2013 Mamba but after tacoing the front rim the first time on a trail I upgraded to a Scott 940. The mambas spring Rock Shock would bottom out on deep ruts and jumps. The Fox airshock is waaaayyyy better and hasn't bottomed out once. My local trail Dyer Park is fun but pretty much a beginner trail. They do have a trail that goes around a big hill that use to be the local dump and it kicks my butt with all the elevation changes. You can get goin pretty fast down hill but then theirs a tight turn you have to slow down for so then you lose all your momentum and you gotta pedal your but off all the way back up! Lol I can't wait to make it down south to some real trails!


----------



## stanbike73 (Dec 8, 2013)

6"4 238. getting back on bike after close to 5 years off. looking to get down to 200 or so to help with old beat up bones. I have a 2010 Rockhopper 29 comp that I got new this year (got lost in the basement of bike shop) for 450. Plan on riding on trainer with a slick tire over the winter then commuting once the snow melts.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

stanbike73 said:


> 6"4 238. getting back on bike after close to 5 years off. looking to get down to 200 or so to help with old beat up bones. I have a 2010 Rockhopper 29 comp that I got new this year (got lost in the basement of bike shop) for 450. Plan on riding on trainer with a slick tire over the winter then commuting once the snow melts.


Do yourself a favor and ride in the snow, its a lot of fun, just make sure you use the proper gear.


----------



## Coop919 (Dec 17, 2013)

6'3" @ 230 down from 255 in September. 2012 Trek Mamba. I'm trying to get down to 205. I race motocross half of the year and figure riding a mountain bike is a good way to train.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Do all you guys ride to lose weight? I never weigh myself I ride for the fun of it.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

I ride to try and do things that impress on-lookers. JK...I ride to have fun...lose of weight, now that I have gained it, is a mayor reason to go out though. 

Riding a bike, IMHO, and having sex with intelligent women. Are the 2 best things us Homosapiens can do for the betterment of the species. 

And riding a bike helps to get you layed (one way or another).





(its messed up that if I type ****-sapiens the right way. I get ****'s over ****)


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

I am 275 (currently) after being in a knee brace for 6 months. And 6' 1".

Riding a 29er (CHEAP) HT, with a parts box drivetrain.
("Gravity" frame , Deore M530 drivetrain(HG53 chain and cassette), a ready for a "Push" or home rebuild Reba SL, with MTX33s/M525 hubs wheel set).

Trying to lose weight despite the drinking/drugs/musicfests.

I hope I answered for the 25%(give or take 24%) of us clydesdales.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> Do all you guys ride to lose weight? I never weigh myself I ride for the fun of it.


I started riding to find a form of cardio that didn't bore me to tears.. I quickly realized that I loved riding, and I would look forward to it and squeeze a ride in whenever I could. Bein a little over weight, I mostly ride as a form of exercise.. but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy the hell out of it


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gear Head said:


> And riding a bike helps to get you layed (one way or another).


What planet do you live on?


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

sml-2727 said:


> What planet do you live on?


You meet women on bike paths.( In my experiences those women are happier.) Those women appreciate the fact that you are doing something they like. You by the biochemical make up of our species have become more attractive. "Similar interest"

You pass a women on the street and she sees the effort, or, nice leg muscles. Again, you have become more attractive because of the hunter gatherer/physical power showing aspect. That their evolutionary instincts pick up on. 
"Strong Mate"

You lose some body fat, gain some muscle size and muscle endurance. Smile more(psychologically shown in long term studies...). And possibly dress a little better, because you can fit more clothing comfortably (self-image and physical dimensions).
"Strong demeanor"

Those are some of the ways biking can help to get you layed on the planet Earth.


----------



## bigggpete (Dec 23, 2013)

6'8" and 265lbs
Trek 3900 and other oldies
I will post some pics when I take some


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

6'4--255 pounds, was 296 when I bought my 1st mountain bike In May of this year. Looking to drop another 20. I have a 2013 Trek Mamba 29er and a 2014 Trek Fuel ex 8 29er. 


Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## fuzzmartin (Dec 28, 2013)

6'0" / 285 *ding*
I ride a Giant Defy road bike and I am picking up my first MTB, a Giant XTC Composite 1, in a couple of weeks. Pretty pumped.

EDIT: I also have a Trek 7.3 FX that I use as my commuter. It's like a donkey - pretty good at hauling me and my isht back and forth, but not a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Mr. Lurker (Dec 13, 2013)

6'3 275lbs down from 314. currently riding a 2011 access with some hand built wheels and king components.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

6'1 and currently 255lbs. At the moment I'm splitting duties between a Fuel ex 7 and a Superfly, with a lil old school Jamis action in there too.


----------



## Teeman21 (Apr 17, 2007)

6'3" and 260lbs.

Riding a 2006 Kona Hoss and still love this bike. Starting to look at some new rides or newer models.


----------



## crg-infidel (Oct 25, 2013)

5'6" 227lbs. Down 10 pounds since I got the bike a month ago!

Riding a 43lb Santa Cruz VP Free. LOVE THE BIKE!!! It feels like it's actually gonna hold up to my antics.


----------



## DraftDriver (Jan 5, 2014)

desmo944 said:


> Howdy, 6-4 and 375 down from 425.
> So here is my Banshee Paradox v2. I love this thing to death. The seat post is low the bike would fit in the back seat of my truck.
> View attachment 831274


How long have you had your bike? Have you done any upgrades?


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gear Head said:


> You meet women on bike paths.( In my experiences those women are happier.) Those women appreciate the fact that you are doing something they like. You by the biochemical make up of our species have become more attractive. "Similar interest"
> 
> You pass a women on the street and she sees the effort, or, nice leg muscles. Again, you have become more attractive because of the hunter gatherer/physical power showing aspect. That their evolutionary instincts pick up on.
> "Strong Mate"
> ...


I tend to eat a whole pizza after a long ride, so im not losing any weight...lol

And I've never met any woman on the bike paths I ride.


----------



## stretchito (Jan 5, 2014)

*Heavy but Handsome*

What's up, guys. 6' 5'' inches and 325 pounds of ex-BMXer here.

I've been reading these forums for a while and I've gained all kinds of info, since I'm new to the MTB scene. I owned a garbage MTB a bout 8 years ago and was so turned off to it that I just thought I would never get biking again. I new I didn't want a road bike cause I'm eventually gonna start start hopping curbs and want to start jumping stuff again (the little kid in me still lives). I rode a Kona Mahuna about a month ago and really loved it but felt like I didn't want to invest that much into something yet. Low and behold, I found my baby on Craigslist. a 2012 Diamondback Overdrive 29er. FINALLY! A bike that feels like it fits me and can take a beating.










I love the flat black with the white lettering. There were lots of other options but it seemed like most of them were just bright ass neon advertisements. I wanted a little more stealth from my bomber.

I'm hoping to get back to some serious riding. Downhill and freeriding. I know that this bike might not be the final frontier but I'm certainly on my way.

Keep climbing, Clydes!!


----------



## xycarp (Apr 9, 2011)

6'3" 250lbs at current (+-10 depending on season). 

I ride a Canonndale F29 Carbon 3 hardtail with a lefty. The bike is sweet, light and fun. It definitely makes me faster. 

I also have a Giant Trance X4 softtail. I love it, but dont ride it as much anymore.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

xycarp said:


> 6'3" 250lbs at current (+-10 depending on season).
> 
> I ride a Canonndale F29 Carbon 3 hardtail with a lefty. The bike is sweet, light and fun. It definitely makes me faster.
> 
> I also have a Giant Trance X4 softtail. I love it, but dont ride it as much anymore.


haha, same but 215#. C'dale F29 Carbon 3.

also On-One Inbred singlespeed on Arch EXes. i'll post pictures later.


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

6' 260 lbs. gt timberline. motobecane fb4 (has not arrived yet). normally run 220 but stopped smoking and sat in a classroom for 6 months [eating]. will try to get back, but will be "Clyde for life"


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Gear Head said:


> I am 275 (currently) after being in a knee brace for 6 months. And 6' 1".
> 
> Riding a 29er (CHEAP) HT, with a parts box drivetrain.
> ("Gravity" frame , Deore M530 drivetrain(HG53 chain and cassette), a ready for a "Push" or home rebuild Reba SL, with MTX33s/M525 hubs wheel set).
> ...


Figured I would put some pictures where my mouth is(words are). This is the "Gravity" frame build up I am using for a cheap beater/winter/street bike for now. Got another frame/rims/hubs I am gonna build into a rigid dingle in a month or so.

Explosion of the parts box!














Started out with a cheap Gravity(point 1) frame and headset from bikeisland for $160, and a Reba SL I had. Bought some $150 MTX33s with M525s wheels from bluesky. And dug through the parts box. 
Started with the really old Deore parts. And put BB5s on instead of Juicy 7s because of the snow/below freezing temps around here(along with sand), and a NIB M530 crankset. 
But after a week worth of TERRIBLE shifting. Put the 2k9 models of the X9 bits(X7 Fr Der) from the parts box on instead. Huge difference. 
Anyone want the shimano stuff? Ill give it to you, you pay shipping.

Went so far as to make 3 distinct gear range cassettes out of the remnants of a handful of sram and shimano cassettes. Put on the "low" (28/26/24/21/18/16/14/12/11) cassette for now. Running 44/34/24 Truvativ rings with FSA bolts on the Deore crank/BB. Frankencrank anyone?








I like to think for the new money in, it is a decent ride. And I wont be upset if I beat it into trash or totally homicidal if its ripped off.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

You talking shifters, too? If so, I'll jump on that.


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Texan-n-Fla said:


> You talking shifters, too? If so, I'll jump on that.


Sorry friend. Someone beat you to them. 
He contacted me maybe 10 minutes after I posted, shipped them this morning.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

It's all good.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Height: 180cm

Weight: 113kg

Ride: KHS Winslow 29er


----------



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Weight: 225
Height: 5'9"
Bike: 2013 Canfield Yelli Screamy. Custom build. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Ouch (Jan 17, 2014)

6'3" @ roughly 300lbs

I was riding a Trek 26" hard tail. Can't remember the details... it's been over a year. back then I weighed less.

Went ahead and picked up the Kahuna today. Switched out the grips, seat and pedals. Had to do it. Here's hoping all this excess weight falls off so I can start running seriously again.


----------



## sugeknight (Jan 16, 2014)

Weight: 360
Height: 5'11"
Bike: 2007 Giant Reign 0 as my main mtb, Gary Fisher Cronus as the neighborhood trainer, Orbea Road bike custom build (using on the trainer for now until the weight drops)


----------



## TOTHEHILLS! (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello, I'm 6'4". Currently 237lbs. I ride a 2008 Giant Trance X-1 with upgraded Fox Fork, a Surly Necromancer Pugsley Fatbike and a Surly 1x1 built up as a BMX cruiser-typo-o-thing.


----------



## evilution13 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm about 5'11 and 278lbs
I ride a 2012 Kona Kahuna and a 2014 Kona Wo


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

Currently starting out in the mtb world at 6' 294lb. Got a cheap ass walmartesque mtb but away to build up a donated marin frame. Purpose, to have fun and lose weight! 
Me and my current tractor








My new to me marin frame








And here she is all built up!








Has had a paint job since that other photo was taken last year. Prefer the white.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi there all you freak mountain bikers

I'm 6,1 and 250 pounds. And my bike weight is 26 full suspension And hold me nice. 
Rockstar. TITUS.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

5'10, 235. I ride a 2010 Trek Remedy 9.9 with i9 enduro/Stan Flow wheels and Fox 160 36 Talas. The other bike is a C'Dale Prophet with carbon lefty and 27.5" front wheel/Stan's Flow rim. 

I ride for fun and fitness (both road and MTB). Looking to hit 200 this year.


----------



## 14EVOHT (Jan 21, 2014)

57 yrs old, 6'4", currently 255 lbs, down from a high of 292 lbs in Aug 2012.
I have a new 2014 Stumpjumper HT on order at my LBS which I should be picking up in a couple weeks.
With the help of the new bike my goal is to get into the low 240's this year.


----------



## dgamber13 (Feb 4, 2014)

5'11 300lbs put on alot of weight this winter ready to get back on my bike and work it off and have fun, i have an ancient 90's giant atx 890 for now


----------



## BigAngryGuy (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm 6'8" and 225#, riding a...well, Trek 7.2 FX hybrid for now. But, I'm in the almost done window shopping about to drop the cash phase of building up an all-purpose, expedition touring, mud and snow riding fat bike.


----------



## ROCKINGNM (Feb 3, 2014)

6'1" 270ish, 2014 Fugi 1.7. Picked it up to help me get off my a$$. Former ARMY, needed some thing low impact, gov boots killed my arches so my feet are shot, left a knee at Ft Bragg which prevents me from running, and a car accident a few years ago shattered my left arm, almost lost it, radius and ulna are cadaver grafts with lots of Ti hardware and scarring so it's too damaged for weights. The bike was a eureka moment, I was avid in BMX till I signed with Uncle Sam and forgot how much I loved to ride. First run was 17.2 mostly street miles, went slap happy and crawled home craving more, can't wait till Sunday.


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow, 10yrs later and thousands of posts and hundreds of thousands of views, who knew.

The struggle for us bigger guys is life-long, a lifestyle.

I was 30 when i penned this post.
Now I"m 40 damn yrs old. Time_FLIES.

I'm hovering at 200lbs. Still want to get down to 175 and have that be permanent weight.

I've been in the gym 4-5x/wk for 3.5 yrs. It's a struggle.
In that time i have taken deep in my bones the universal truth:
No matter what you see on tv or in adversements or in you spam inbox, what you eat is hugely important. You can not out train a bad diet.

Get a smartphone app, like LOSEIT or MyFitnessPal. Make it your religion. Cal/in Cal/out, there is no other answer.

Party on Wayne, Party on Garth....

Bonus: bike I built this weekend, 1st new build in a couple yrs for me, which is a bid deal for me, I'm a recovering bikeaholic.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

ncj01 said:


> Wow, 10yrs later and thousands of posts and hundreds of thousands of views, who knew.
> 
> The struggle for us bigger guys is life-long, a lifestyle.
> 
> ...


This is very well said. I binge diet, then slip. So I'll go up to like 220 then get mad at myself and diet myself down to 195 and then "celebrate" for a couple weeks and be back at 210... All while doing crossfit during the week and mountain biking on weekends.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## taliesin1077 (Feb 11, 2014)

First post. Currently 365lbs, 5'9". Yeah, I know, I'm fat. There, I said it. That being said, why do you think I'm riding? I've lost about 20 lbs since I started riding over the last year. Made switches to eating less garbage, more whole foods, less food overall. Less drinking, etc.

Currently riding a 2012 Giant Talon 29er 1. Having problems with broken spokes, so I'll be posting on this forum asking for advice, but I thought I'd check in really quick before I did. Hey all!


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Member.*

New Member. Current wt. 263. A year ago I was 410 and started riding again when I hit 350. I'm 6'1.5" and ride a Marin Rocky Ridge from 2003 or so. Great hard tail. I also ride a Giant AC Air which is too small for me and is about to be dismantled once I find a larger frame. When I bought the Marin I also had some 36h wheels made for it. The rear started breaking spokes this year so I put the original 32h wheels on there and its working great.


----------



## Tex76 (Feb 12, 2014)

*New Clydesdale*

New member as well. Just recently dusted off my Specialized Rockhopper and will be using that to drop some weight. Currently 378 so I got a ways to go but it feels great being back on a bike again. Hoping to get to know some people on this forum, I've already gotten tons of inspiration!


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

378lb? You don't look it fella! I'm 294 and started on the bike a week ago, hard going but worth it:]


----------



## m5161968 (Jan 26, 2013)

To..Fatmansteve, Taliesin1077, Angryelf and Tex76 you guys are the real definition of a "clydesdale". I am also a BIG man riding, started riding at 305ish now I'm around 265..one year of riding come this April. My friend and I are breaking all the rules of the game. We ride full suspension bikes when everyone said that guys like us can't really do it. My friend also rode a Giant with little to no problems, chain and forks were the only issues that he had. And that was riding at over 400lbs..his words not mine..just in case he's reading this lol. Keep riding, I wish that there were more guys on the trails so we can get in shape and have fun together. Clydesdale new requirements should be 250lbs or better, not some 200lb guy complaining about be 200lbs...


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

m5161968 said:


> To..Fatmansteve, Taliesin1077, Angryelf and Tex76 you guys are the real definition of a "clydesdale". I am also a BIG man riding, started riding at 305ish now I'm around 265..one year of riding come this April. My friend and I are breaking all the rules of the game. We ride full suspension bikes when everyone said that guys like us can't really do it. My friend also rode a Giant with little to no problems, chain and forks were the only issues that he had. And that was riding at over 400lbs..his words not mine..just in case he's reading this lol. Keep riding, I wish that there were more guys on the trails so we can get in shape and have fun together. Clydesdale new requirements should be 250lbs or better, not some 200lb guy complaining about be 200lbs...


So you're saying a Clyde can't be a tall skinny guy? I would say 6'2" or taller and/OR 200 lb or heavier. That's well above the norm in my opinion

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## taliesin1077 (Feb 11, 2014)

m5161968 said:


> To..Fatmansteve, Taliesin1077, Angryelf and Tex76 you guys are the real definition of a "clydesdale". I am also a BIG man riding, started riding at 305ish now I'm around 265..one year of riding come this April. My friend and I are breaking all the rules of the game. We ride full suspension bikes when everyone said that guys like us can't really do it. My friend also rode a Giant with little to no problems, chain and forks were the only issues that he had. And that was riding at over 400lbs..his words not mine..just in case he's reading this lol. Keep riding, I wish that there were more guys on the trails so we can get in shape and have fun together. Clydesdale new requirements should be 250lbs or better, not some 200lb guy complaining about be 200lbs...


Hahaha! It's all relative.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Your post made me laugh! I haven't been under 250 for......25 years!! I'm hoping to achieve that sometime in 2014, and will buy a new bike as a reward. I'm an old guy at 52 and a big guy at 263. And at those specs, I'm not beating anyone to the top of the hill, but no one has a bigger smile than I do. Although its hard for me to imagine someone complaining about being 200lbs, I know that everyone has their own goals and challenges. How's that for a "Kumbaya" moment. Keep riding and keep smiling.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

taliesin1077 said:


> Hahaha! It's all relative.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


Yeah, realistically Clydesdales (horses) are known more for their height than weight. No?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

AngryElf said:


> Your post made me laugh! I haven't been under 250 for......25 years!! I'm hoping to achieve that sometime in 2014, and will buy a new bike as a reward. I'm an old guy at 52 and a big guy at 263. And at those specs, I'm not beating anyone to the top of the hill, but no one has a bigger smile than I do. Although its hard for me to imagine someone complaining about being 200lbs, I know that everyone has their own goals and challenges. How's that for a "Kumbaya" moment. Keep riding and keep smiling.


Well if you're 5'5" then 200 lbs might be complaint worthy. When I started riding I was a "fluffy" 248 and a pack a day smoker (I'm 6'3"). I'm now a non-smoking triathlete at under 210 with a more solid build. Not jacked, but not as fluffy as before. I still consider myself a Clyde. I ride an xl frame and test the limits of carbon. I cringe at qr forks and flexy bits. Lol don't exile me from this section of the forum damn it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## taliesin1077 (Feb 11, 2014)

TwoNin9r said:


> Yeah, realistically Clydesdales (horses) are known more for their height than weight. No?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


I wouldn't want one to step on me. And actually, they're known more for the "beer" they peddle... lol. Just joshin'. (Though beer is another of my passions, and one reason why I'm a "clydesdale" today.)

Actually, yesterday was the first time I'd seen the term applied to big/tall riders. I think big and tall guys both have unique challenges when it comes to riding. Riding is about overcoming those and meeting the goals.

I don't scoff at anyone complaining about their weight. I'm not going to throw myself out there as someone to pity and tell them they can't complain about being over 200 lbs. Heck, it's not like I didn't have any part to play in getting to my weight. I am reaping the reward of my stupid choices. And I'm paying.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## dougmontgomery (Oct 30, 2013)

*268 to 228 in 12 months- 6'1*

I thought Just being a bikeaholic would be the cure, it is not done on excercise alone. I have been Mtn Biking and Mtn Unicyling, 100 miles a month(strava verified) and Hiking 48 miles a month consistently. It all feels aewsome but you have to eat every 2-3 hours chicken, fish and protein. I still eat a few oreos here and there. just do something everday.
Oh yea, cheat day on Sunday, anything goes.

Doug


----------



## Stewysb119 (Feb 11, 2014)

So I am getting back into riding after a 15 year hiatus from pretty much all exercise. I started just before Christmas at 5'11", 302lbs geared up. I'm now down to 281 as of this morning, and that's not really watching the food as well as I should. Late night Oreos and beer (not at the same time) are really a tough thing to give up.

I have been riding a 2013 Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29'er that I scored a huge deal on as it was a barely used demo. They put a free set of tires on it and converted them to tubeless. I added a set of Shimano PD-M647 pedals with M088LE (wide fit shoes) and the multi release cleats. Best investment ever!

I'm averaging 45-50 miles per week over 3-4 rides in the SoCal hills. This warm winter has been the best thing to motivate me to keep riding. It's just too pretty to not go outside. I'll be doing the ride for Rwanda in April on the 25 mile course.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

dougmontgomery said:


> I thought Just being a bikeaholic would be the cure, it is not done on excercise alone. I have been Mtn Biking and Mtn Unicyling, 100 miles a month(strava verified) and Hiking 48 miles a month consistently. It all feels aewsome but you have to eat every 2-3 hours chicken, fish and protein. I still eat a few oreos here and there. just do something everday.
> Oh yea, cheat day on Sunday, anything goes.
> 
> Doug


I'm a proponent of one cheat day a week. Not to obliterate your diet bit too treat yourself to a donut out slice of cake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncj01 (Jan 13, 2004)

couple more thoughts based on last 2 pages of posts:

1. please wear a helmet, I see some posted ride pics without helmets. Protect your melon please. Big boys hit the ground hard when they go down, something about mass and gravity, and an unstoppable force meeting an immoveable object.

2. about cheat meals - be careful. I agree that letting loose a little is healthy, but IF your goals are to slim down, you can't let loose like a wild man 1x/wk and hope to keep slimming down.... Here's the math as to why:

a. it takes a 3500 cal deficit to lose 1 lbs of body fat (not talking bowel emptying or variations in hydration level, but a true pound of real body fat)
b. a healthy way to do it is ~500cal deficit per day, which comes out to 3500/wk, or 1 real lbs per week
c. if you give yourself 1 cheat day, then you're already down to only a 3000cal deficit per week, or .85lbs
d. cheat day you over-consume cake, pizza, non-diet soda, whatever. You can easily, EASILY throw down 5000 cal that day alone, which is probably 2500-3000 cal over maintence daily intake
e. net/net your weekly number is not in a deficit, you don't lose weight.

Important variables:
a. your maintence level calorie intake level - which is defined as the number of calories you need to consumer PER DAY to MAINTAIN your current weight. If you're a big old dude, say 300lbs, you probably need 4000 or so cal/day just to stay at 300lbs. That's why big guys can lose so fast at first, just drop to a healthy 2000/day and you'll lose 3-4lbs wk.
b. consider calories lost in excersise
c. use a fitness app, like MyFitnesspal or LOSEIT (that's what I use)

Instead, on your cheat day, go back to maintenance level calories, or maybe 4-500 over. Allow yourself some bread, a bowl of tastey cereal, etc. But don't throw-away all that hard work you did the previous 6 days.

Trust me, it works. This is a little graphic, but let me post pic's of 4 yrs ago, and current pics. I'm walking around 200lbs +/- 2 lbs given the hydration level at any moment in time.

It's still hard for me, i wantt o drop to 175, but i'm really balanced out right now... I'm a long time big boy, I was even the mod of this forum when i started this thread 10yrs ago or whenever it was. It's a daily struggle. I can NEVER merely "stop paying attention" or i tend to gain 2-3lbs/wk "just living"....


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey guys....1st one guy called himself "fluffy".....lmao..luv da term im gonna s5art using that ....im not fat im fluffy.....cant stop laughing......alrite getting to the issue at hand, when I think clyde I immediately draw the comparison between a regular horse next to a clydesdale........da differences are astounding. ..so that watch I expect to see we I read clyde forum.... (out of the ordinary size folks) sharing Info about mtb......as mike said I was 411 at 1 point but just started having fun on my bike .....them boom here I am now 342 a little less fluffy in just about a yr .....I guess da po8nt is when we go lookin for Clyde related the guy who's 225 5'8 doesnt really understand or relate to my size issues. ........can anybody finish this line . You kn9w your a clyde when................. come on guys have fun with it


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

DABIGSEAT said:


> You kn9w your a clyde when................. come on guys have fun with it


The suspension calculator for setting your sag says "contact the manufacturer".

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

throw away your calculators and just be more active. I lost 4kg's over the Christmas break... I usually gain 3-4kg's. didn't change eating habits a lot, just rode as many days as I could. 30-20km rides with lots of hard yakka. No secrets, just more put out than put in. down to 108kg from 114.6kg... goal is 102.5kg, so I can ride new process 134

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

targnik said:


> throw away your calculators and just be more active. I lost 4kg's over the Christmas break... I usually gain 3-4kg's. didn't change eating habits a lot, just rode as many days as I could. 30-20km rides with lots of hard yakka. No secrets, just more put out than put in. down to 108kg from 114.6kg... goal is 102.5kg, so I can ride new process 134
> 
> Sent from my i9100 Warbird


Yea I know that to add more air. DABIGSEAT started a game that said "you know your a Clyde when----

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

From my point of view I think generally anyone 6' and over 200 lbs can be a Clydesdale. This is just from the way bikes are sold and the clothing industry for cycling. I am in the 6'220 lbs range, I workout a lot and find that even at this size I have to buy xxl cycling clothes. Now back to bikes any coil spring shock I have had from factory was setup for a sub 170 lbs rider. I have had to order so many coil spring kits to keep me from destroying my shocks.
At any rate I think cyldes are 6' _6'6" after that you're a giant lol

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

6'1 270LBS here. I ride a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disk 29. I've already upgraded the brakes, and the fork is up next.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks robg68 for trying ,, I was just trying to bring a little humor along with the issue .


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

DABIGSEAT said:


> thanks robg68 for trying ,, I was just trying to bring a little humor along with the issue .


LOL. I can't believe no one else chimed in on----YOU KNOW YOUR A CLYDE WHEN......

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## wdvolks (May 23, 2013)

Hey everyone. Im 6'5" and weigh around 250. i currently ride a xlarge trek stache 7, and i kinda like it!!


----------



## RichH (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello All , I am new to site. I am 45 Yrs. old , 6' 3" , and was 315# in June 2013. I have been biking a lot and doing low Carb. I am down to 235# and really want to get to 200# by this June. It is very hard now to lose anymore weight especially in winter months. I get out and road ride whenever possible. My bikes are 2012 Specialized Stump 29er XXL, for road I ride 2011 Trek Rumblefish XXL, Also have 2012 Mukluk Fatbike XL. Both the Trek and the Specialized had to replace rear hubs kept breaking them finally got Chris King hub on Spec. and a DT Swiss 340 on my Trek. Both bike full suspension and I haven't had any other problems yet.


----------



## Bigcountry02 (May 31, 2006)

6'5" weight is at 240 to 250 lbs., enjoying riding 2003 Kona Hoss and 1993 Specialized Rockhopper. Trying to ride every day; but, with knee and back issues it becomes hard. 

Worst thing is the goat heads, this year it has gotten worst.


----------



## OIlfieldCowboy (May 15, 2011)

6'4" 310 pounds. Used to ride a Specialized Rockhopper. Looking to get back into riding with a Surly Karate Monkey.


----------



## andymn (Feb 17, 2014)

Andy in St. Paul, Minnesota here. My first real post on mtbr.com

6'5" 300# 40yo

I've put 2k miles on my 1995 Trek 820 in the last few years. I bought it new, then never rode it. Now I don't know why, but I love it. I've replaced almost everything at least once- including the recalled crank arms after I busted one.

This year I bought an Origin-8 Crawler for the snow. It's a complete blast.


----------



## stretch68 (Oct 25, 2013)

Stuart Singapore, 

5'6" only 45 335 pounds 

Trek 3700 frame as I need 13 inch frame only 26 wheels for the short legs, changed the pedals and grips waiting on my new schwable marathon mondial tyres. Only a casual rider I have to set a specific time aside .


----------



## pwomble (Jun 30, 2013)

After reading a ton of posts here I finally pulled the trigger on a Cannondale Trail SL2 29er last week. I took it out for my first ever mtb ride today. 10 miles of beginner to intermediate trails and nothing on me or the bike are broken. I am 5'10" and about 310. I have been riding paved trails and counting calories since last June on a Cannondale Quick CX4 and have lost about 50 pounds. Can't wait to go again.


----------



## engrmariano (May 8, 2011)

5'9", 230lbs, 34yo, Pivot Mach 429c, Aug 2013


----------



## Robg68 (Oct 27, 2013)

engrmariano said:


> 5'9", 230lbs, 34yo, Pivot Mach 429c, Aug 2013


Killer bike dude!!!!

Bikes I currently have. 2014 Trek Fuel EX 8 29er. 2013 Trek Mamba 29er.


----------



## Ncraider (Mar 9, 2014)

Longtime reader first time poster 6'8" 225 Marin Bolinas ridge 29er.


----------



## Mirrorsaw (Jul 7, 2013)

6'1" and 295. My bike is a Trek Crossrip Comp 2014. (which I love. It's my upgrade from a Walmart bike...) I commute 6 days a week by bike. I got it September 21st 2013 and I will have over 3000 miles on it by the end of this month. I've lost inches on my gut and my thighs look a lot better... Like I have leg muscles not just tree trunks.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mattman said:


> ......but smaller than some I'm sure. 6'2" tipping the scales at 245#, down from 270# in October thanks to the SBD. I won't scare you all with a photo of myself. Glad to see I'm not the only Cyde manly, or is it stupid enough to ride SS! I ride a KHS Solo-One with Avid mech disc up front on a Marzocchi MX PRO ETA fork and eggbeaters. It replaced My Redline that was cool but too small. I also sometimes double boing on my Trek Liquid 20 which I had to modify some for my weight with a Marzocchi Z1 FR SL and some other cool upgrades because I wanted to be different mostly.
> Nice bikes, did you actually build the Ti frame or custom order it and spec it yourself?


6ft 4", 255LBS, I ride a Giant XTR, Large which is a tad on the small side but will do for now since i'm a roadie at heart and im just trying the mountain bike stuff out for a while. So far I enjoy it but I did crash pretty hard and that took a little of the steam out of what I thought I was newly addicted too. Oh well, I will keep riding but go slower until I get used to the "technical" trails


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

AndyMc2006 said:


> 6ft 4", 255LBS, I ride a Giant XTR, Large which is a tad on the small side but will do for now since i'm a roadie at heart and im just trying the mountain bike stuff out for a while. So far I enjoy it but I did crash pretty hard and that took a little of the steam out of what I thought I was newly addicted too. Oh well, I will keep riding but go slower until I get used to the "technical" trails


At your height, that's a tiny bike. I'm an inch shorter and ride an XL in all bikes I own and have owned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## KINGSIZE (Mar 13, 2014)

After many years of weekly 60 + hour cubical work life and destroying my health I hit 447lbs at 5'10" tall (hence the name). I had a reality check at age 42 and decided it was time to get my crap together. I'm now doing a Paleo/Dolce mix diet and told my old job to take a hike. I started surfing again and also picked up an Airborne Goblin 29er that i ride daily. After 365 days I'm down to 395lbs and charging forward in the quest to regain health and enjoy my life.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

Forget the bike...what kind of board do you surf on???

Seriously, what you are doing takes balls. You can do it! Ride on.


----------



## KINGSIZE (Mar 13, 2014)

LaCostaClydesdale said:


> Forget the bike...what kind of board do you surf on???
> 
> Seriously, what you are doing takes balls. You can do it! Ride on.


My fish is 7'0 24 x 3-3/4 and my round pin is 7'6 24 x 3-3/4. Grew up surfing from El Porto Beach, CA to Mexico for the last 33 years.

Thanks man, I still have plenty'o life left!


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm about to turn 47 and in December I weighed in at 223lbs, I'm 5'11" and my doctor told me I had high cholesterol and that I needed to lose weight and get more exercise. I had already purchased the mtb and had been riding it but decided I needed to make some changes in my diet as well. I've lost 13 pounds since then and am hovering right at 210. My goal is to lose another 10 pounds by the end of May. I can do this!

I also used to surf 3-4 days a week. It is great exercise and fun. I still have 3 boards in my garage collecting dust.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

KINGSIZE said:


> My fish is 7'0 24 x 3-3/4 and my round pin is 7'6 24 x 3-3/4. Grew up surfing from El Porto Beach, CA to Mexico for the last 33 years.
> 
> Thanks man, I still have plenty'o life left!


**** man, i give you mad props for still riding short boards. I was in my early 20s when i noticed the surfers around me floating on top of their boards with me sinking mine. Went long board and never looked back. My two boards are a 9'6" and a 10'6".

Im an unabashed wave hog, and perfectly ok with the dirty looks i get for it.

Ride on King!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

sandiego said:


> I'm about to turn 47 and in December I weighed in at 223lbs, I'm 5'11" and my doctor told me I had high cholesterol and that I needed to lose weight and get more exercise. I had already purchased the mtb and had been riding it but decided I needed to make some changes in my diet as well. I've lost 13 pounds since then and am hovering right at 210. My goal is to lose another 10 pounds by the end of May. I can do this!
> 
> I also used to surf 3-4 days a week. It is great exercise and fun. I still have 3 boards in my garage collecting dust.


The waves have been really fun this winter. Only a few huge swells, but its been amazingly consistent head high surf for months it seems like. I probably just jinxed all of the west coast, but since November it has been rare for there NOT to be decent surf.

Dust those boards off! Cross training FTW!


----------



## KINGSIZE (Mar 13, 2014)

BigRingGrinder said:


> **** man, i give you mad props for still riding short boards. I was in my early 20s when i noticed the surfers around me floating on top of their boards with me sinking mine. Went long board and never looked back. My two boards are a 9'6" and a 10'6".
> 
> Im an unabashed wave hog, and perfectly ok with the dirty looks i get for it.
> 
> Ride on King!


 Thanks man. I appreciate that. I also have a 12' Tyler Surf 777 Custom that I ride as well. Just depends on who I'm surfing with and where I guess. Looks up Jimbo Pellegrine for a 445lb short board surfer. Dude throws down some power.

I mostly surf the South Bay (Hammerland and Shitpipe) on big swells. Easy double overhead and hallow on a mild swell. Fun spot.


----------



## DeweyH (Mar 20, 2014)

hi guys , new guy here . i am 6'4" 350# and i ride a Cannondale F400 and am building a Trek 850 Single Speed


----------



## Fatworldproblems (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm 6'3" 390 I'm thinking about taking up riding. Some of the terminology is over my head right now but I'm learning. Looking for something that can shoulder the load. Any suggestions.


----------



## stretch.garrett (Apr 6, 2007)

Fatworldproblems said:


> I'm 6'3" 390 I'm thinking about taking up riding. Some of the terminology is over my head right now but I'm learning. Looking for something that can shoulder the load. Any suggestions.


Hey fellow large person-
I am assuming mountain biking is what you are taking up. Start with a front suspension bike. For the price you will get better components (Parts) than a full suspension bike at the same price. I don't recommend a fully ridged (no suspension) bike for you because of how heavy you are. Most mtn bikes are made with aluminum frames and you will crack it. I have cracked several aluminum frames but never one that had a suspension fork attached. Lastly, the bike industry doesn't make cross country stuff strong enough for us big guys. The stuff that won't break under us is called AM "All Mountain, or DH, (Down Hill) I personally build my own bikes because it's cheaper to buy the frame and put the heavy duty parts on it that it is to buy a bike and then swap components. The bike shop you buy your bike from may let you swap some parts, then they will mount them for you. The seat post would be one part that you really don't want breaking. Depending on the front fork you may have to buy heavy duty springs that the bike shop will install for you. 
Good for you for getting out there!
Good luck!


----------



## DeweyH (Mar 20, 2014)

Fatworldproblems said:


> I'm 6'3" 390 I'm thinking about taking up riding. Some of the terminology is over my head right now but I'm learning. Looking for something that can shoulder the load. Any suggestions.


at my biggest i was 409 and i started riding my cannondale f400 with headshock , i had to have the bike shop put the strongest spring or statchen in the fork , then i ordered some rinolite 36h / xt hubs and they have held up great , look for a good used bike that may suit your needs and take it slow it will come.


----------



## kstovesand (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm 6FT 3IN and ride an XL sizeD Yeti SB66a with Fox 36 Talas 160mm front fork and RP23 rear shock. Weight is currently 225 LBS. Age is 62 years....

73 ES GOD BLESS U ES URS :>)


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey first post here…46 yo, 6'3", 260. Rode a 1994 Trek 820 for years, but also haven't ridden in years. Finally got a new bike -- an L gt karakoram 29er 3.0 (my length is mostly torso). Hoping to catch the riding bug again and get back into somewhat better shape.


----------



## UCChris (Apr 9, 2014)

350# riding a Fezzari Lone Peak with upgraded breaks and wheelset.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

6'3" 52 y/o 240ish. Down from 250. Got my old Mongoose up & running a few days ago. 
Got promoted to office manager from installer, which was pretty physical, gained, 35 pounds & got really lazy.
The time has come....
Right now riding over 5 miles is tough. Planning on building on what I can do , watch my diet, wife is great cook, get down to around 200 & not die prematurely. Good luck to those of you who are in a similar situation. Step one is admitting you have a problem. 
My name is Velo99 & I am a Clydesdale.


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

Right now I'm about as wide as I am tall.

Standing only 5' 4" but weighing in at 270 pounds I'm getting back into Mountain biking 90 pounds heavier then when I left 

Hopefully getting back into biking more will help me shed those pounds like it did years back!!

As far as what I ride? I have a 5 year old Giant Rincon from when I tried to get back into riding a couple years ago. Sadly that bike has seen a TON more miles on the road that it has on the trail. Hopping to get a midrange trail bike some time this year to replace the low end HT


----------



## Luis M. (Jun 9, 2013)

Wooh... 10 yr old post! Some might be bigger right bout now....jk !! Riding my Titus Rock star 29 er full carbon. Full xt with Mavic SLR awesomeness ( dig these we wheels). 44 yrs old, 6' 2" and about 228 lbs.


----------



## TIMLARMER (Mar 25, 2014)

stretchito said:


> What's up, guys. 6' 5'' inches and 325 pounds of ex-BMXer here.
> 
> I've been reading these forums for a while and I've gained all kinds of info, since I'm new to the MTB scene. I owned a garbage MTB a bout 8 years ago and was so turned off to it that I just thought I would never get biking again. I new I didn't want a road bike cause I'm eventually gonna start start hopping curbs and want to start jumping stuff again (the little kid in me still lives). I rode a Kona Mahuna about a month ago and really loved it but felt like I didn't want to invest that much into something yet. Low and behold, I found my baby on Craigslist. a 2012 Diamondback Overdrive 29er. FINALLY! A bike that feels like it fits me and can take a beating.
> 
> ...


What size frame are you running ? ..I just purchased the same bike but in red and i'm also 6'5'' but i got the size large and was wondering if i made a mistake by not looking at the XL frame ...love the bike but very disappointed with the front fork....did you by chance do anything to the fork to improve it yet ?? thanks for the help


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

5'10" and 110kg(242 lbs)

Giant ATX840 I've had for the last 10 years


Broken chain in this pic.....i have gone through 3 in the last 5 months

NSR1 Composite


only had this for two months BB has gone already with the amount of rubbish in there i am not surprised

i also have a Raleigh Ram 3.0 but its a small frame and it is currently in bits...when it was being ridden


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

theMISSIONARY said:


> 5'10" and 110kg(242 lbs)
> 
> Broken chain in this pic.....i have gone through 3 in the last 5 months


from what i've seen over the years, chain break pattern like that is due to either:
1. shifting under weight
2. chainline setup issues or cross-chaining


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

CharacterZero said:


> from what i've seen over the years, chain break pattern like that is due to either:
> 1. shifting under weight
> 2. chainline setup issues or cross-chaining


yep new chain and rings on order already  and yes i know two of the breakages were under heavy load


----------



## schwennjr (Mar 1, 2014)

I've just turned 40. I'm 5' 11" and weigh 263 lbs, already down 24 lbs this year. I'm naturally so getting down to 200 lbs will be a very healthy weight for me. Just getting into mountain biking. I bought my first real mountain bike a month ago. It is a Giant Trance X2 29er (base model). I'm now training for a tough mudder. Since running sucks, I'll be doing a lot of riding for cardio.


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm 6'2 240 lbs and ride an Airborne Zeppelin Elite, so far it has held up well as it has a overbuilt frame in my opinion, definitely going with 180 disk up front. Anyway, I enjoy the hell out of riding and dropping the lbs as I go. One thing about being a Clyde that I noticed is that there is not that good of a used bike market.


----------



## druthomas (Aug 24, 2010)

That's probably because what we don't break we never get rig of!

Sent from my Amazon Otter using Tapatalk


----------



## meangreen30 (May 5, 2014)

I'm 5'11'' and 250lbs, up from 195. And thats what having a baby, working at a desk, and stopping riding completely for a few years will do to you. hahah
I'm just getting back into it hard this season. I'm riding my old 03 sugar 2+ its never let me down.


----------



## jcsjay (Jan 16, 2013)

howdy all,

quick question... i'm 6'2", ~265lbs. i'm currently riding a 130mm Fox Float 32 w/ a 15mm QR. all the mechanics at the LBS say i should be riding a Float36 lower to 130mm travel for the added stiffness, tracking, etc...

is this a worthy upgrade or just a ploy to get me to spend more money... i don't race... i'm not a thrill-seeking hucker... i just like to ride up and down... i'm comfortable going off 4-5' drop-offs... love single track... swooping and carving...

would love to hear feedback and the reasoning behind it as well.

thanks to all in advance.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

If you don't bottom out your fork I don't think you need it. Maybe is better but what different is gone make. We have the same status and I ride a reba R&L No problem whatsoever . My2cnt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

protsi said:


> If you don't bottom out your fork I don't think you need it. Maybe is better but what different is gone make. We have the same status and I ride a reba R&L No problem whatsoever . My2cnt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are mixing up suspension setup with equipment selection.

You should set up your suspension to use most/all of it on the biggest hits - otherwise, you'll never use it. A 5' drop should bottom your fork if that is the largest feature you encounter...not a hard bottom, but getting your money's worth here!

As for the added stiffness, I've not ridden a 15mm fork, but 20mm and 36 makes a big difference. If you aren't hearing the brake rotors ching then your fork is probably stiff enough (ie not enough flex at the wheel/lowers to cause your rotor to hit your pads)...but only you will know if you benefit from the added stiffness.

If you buy on the used market, it would probably be an even swap, but make sure that your wheel is convertible to the 20mm standard.

A good set of hand built wheels, if you aren't already on some, might yield more benefit though, especially on swooping and techy stuff.


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

I am 5'7" and weigh 236lbs. I traded my road bike for a Trek Fuel EX 8 thursday and plan to start riding the local bike trails and out in some fitness miles in my neighborhood.

I am up 18lbs from this time last year when i was riding a Cannondale super six Di2 4-6 days per week usually 20-25 miles each time. I was 262 when i bought that bike and had just moved to miami so i had some good roads to ride with bike lanes and some with not a lot of traffic. I am living in NE Tennessee now and lost interest in the road bike because i was always holding up traffic because we don't have bike lanes or many sidewalks.

My goal is to get under 200 and then if i do that will shoot for 180.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I am just under 6' 3" and weigh 212. I have lost 50 something pounds, and should be at or under 200 lbs by August. It is very hard for me to lose weight now as I really don't have much to lose. I ride size Large Carbon Marathon Epic and it handles my weight easy even with Carbon wheels. I feel so much better and my climbing, speed and distance are all way up. I count calories every single day and eat fairly clean.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

6ft8 275 - this is my 4th bike - why?? 
My 2013 Cannondale Trail SL1 jumbo - Halo Freedom wheelset with Conti and some other minor stuff
OH - don't mind the super riser bar - hurt my back - will be back to a 40mm riser soon


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted in here. 6'0", and 213 right now, recently turned 30. I was down to 207 by accident a few weeks ago, but getting back to the United States and having a chance to lounge around in the A/C for the first time in four months was quite the temptation. I started running...I've already completed the Rugged Maniac, and I'm registered for a Tough Mudder and a Spartan Race. Hoping to break through 200 by the end of the year. It will be the first time I've been <200 since about eleventh grade. I've got a few bikes, but two of them are currently buried in the shed in need of parts, so I'm currently rocking the below pictured '11 Specialized P1. I've got custom ODI lockon grips on it, they say "H3LlIoN" on one side, and "Just Ride It" on the other. The pedals are DMR Vaults. They stick like glue, but god help my shins if I ever miss a pedal. I haven't done a lot to it...I basically swap stuff as it breaks, which hasn't been much. I shot the stock chain down a storm drain last week, so that's a fresh KMC on there, naturally color matched.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

6'3" between 200 and 215 depending on what time of year it is.

Hammerhead thumper.









Posted via mobile


----------



## camp43 (Jun 6, 2010)

*298 and Novara Ponderosa 29er*

Hi All,

I'm 5'7" and 298, down from 338 over the last year. I just got my first real mountain bike for more serious trails. I had been riding a Marin Muirwoods on roads and MUPs. I just picked up a Novara Ponderosa from REI over the Memorial Day sale and got to use it for the first time this past weekend. I took it out to Lewis Morris Park here in NJ. It was a lot of fun even if I did have to end up walking it up a few of the hills. Hopefully I'll get better at that over time.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

camp43 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm 5'7" and 298, down from 338 over the last year. I just got my first real mountain bike for more serious trails. I had been riding a Marin Muirwoods on roads and MUPs. I just picked up a Novara Ponderosa from REI over the Memorial Day sale and got to use it for the first time this past weekend. I took it out to Lewis Morris Park here in NJ. It was a lot of fun even if I did have to end up walking it up a few of the hills. Hopefully I'll get better at that over time.
> View attachment 896626


Don't quick. Keep going. The best thing is the more you ride the better you feel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctnavyman (May 28, 2014)

*6' 7" 265*

I ride a Trek 29er,


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

6'5" and 315+ lbs.

Just got a Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo 29er in XXL. All my hight is in my torso so the toptube length was the deal breaker for me. Got the EVO for the stronger wheels and the dropper post, not a "hucker" at all. A lot of travel for the trails I ride, may change shock setup to 4" down the road.

It all might work better when I get to 250, that is the current plan:thumbsup:.

HBSURFDAD


----------



## sft2 (May 22, 2014)

It took an army of people that know what they're talking about to convince me that my 6'4" self needs a 21" frame, and then a couple more guys to fit it to me, but now that I know how it's supposed to fit my '14 Hardrock is almost perfect. 5 bikes ago (the first bought on Mother's Day this year, I'm indecisive) I was 240-245. Now I'm 230.1 and tomorrow I expect to be under 230 for the first time since high school.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

ctnavyman said:


> I ride a Trek 29er,


This guy gets it.

Posted via mobile


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

jcsjay said:


> howdy all,
> 
> quick question... i'm 6'2", ~265lbs. i'm currently riding a 130mm Fox Float 32 w/ a 15mm QR. all the mechanics at the LBS say i should be riding a Float36 lower to 130mm travel for the added stiffness, tracking, etc...
> 
> ...


I'm weighing in at 280-300 all geared up for riding and I will never ride another FOX 32. Had a 831 DJ fork a couple years ago and it actually was great for trail riding but ran it ONCE down the med slopestyle line at Valmont (usually was hitting the large and bottom of the XL at the time). Seriously thought I was going to snap that fork.

Currently running a FOX 36 on my Cotic BFe all mountain HT, a Mantiou Tower Pro on my On One Inbred 29er and a Marzocchi 4X World Cup on my Kona Shonky Dj. Also have a RS Pike (old version) with 20mm and RS Revelation with QR drops. These two are similar years but the Pike crown is way stiffer and the 20mm thru axle is the F'n Bomb for my Poundage. The Fox 32 forks are similar to the Rev: light and flexy for me.


----------



## giantsoobs (Feb 25, 2013)

*6'10", 305#*

I have a 2012 Trek Cobia 29er.

Was holding up great until the rear wheel decided to explode. Im sick of replacing spokes and truing over and over; so im currently looking for a replacement rear wheel.


----------



## BEEB (Jul 16, 2010)

6'3" (191cm for the metric fans), 270lbs and almost 34yrs old.
Riding a 20.5" XC racer made by Canyon. 

Also forever looking for 4XL cycling jerseys that would fit me!


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

*Big Jerseys and New Bike!*

I buy my jerseys and shorts from 
Men's Bike Jerseys and Biking Gear - Made in USA - Many Choices

I wore a 3x from them when I was 300lbs.

I bought a new bike last week when I hit 250. Marin Rift Zone XC8.


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

Currently 5'10", and 230 pounds. Was at 235 6 weeks ago. I've fluctuated between 220-235 for the last 7 or 8 years. Ideal weight would be under 200, or even as low as 180.

I recently upgraded my old 2001 Trek 4900 with a 2014 Trek 29er, X-Caliber 9.


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

I'm 6'3" 315. I weighed 330 two months ago at my weigh in for hernia surgery. It motivated (scared) me to get in better shape . I'm only 37 and have a four year old I want to be around for. 
I tried hiking and weightlifting in the past but I just gained muscle weight. I had an epiphany when I looked at an old pic of me on my skyway freestyle bike when I was 14 Years old. 
I remember I could pedal all day and never get tired. So I bought a 2014 rockhopper comp and proceeded to jump into the local trails. 
I have to thank the members of this forum, the CLYDE guys most of all, for the info and help in motivating my lazy ass to just get off the couch and on a bike. THANK YOU 



History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Was in the same situation as you..hang in there and dun give up....Ride Onzzzz


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

Go BigFitz!!!!

It is fun to play!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Had an idea my old scales weren't accurate. I was right.  Thinkning I was 237 when I was actually 245 was a bummer. Took me a week to get.my.head out and back to work . Now I broke 240, again. Was 237.4 right after the ride today. Found a 21" Jamis Trail X 3.0 on CL cheap. Now I am setting pretty on a better ride.


----------



## veriest1 (Aug 4, 2010)

6'2" and 219 lbs.

I was 175 when I graduated HS and would like to get back down to 190.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete-Rocka (Jun 4, 2014)

Just reading about you all is really getting motivated to purchase a mountain bike, at 6" 368 lbs, I am excited about riding. Feel free to add me and or leave some tips on bikes or websites with deals from apparel to parts. Has anyone ordered from BikesDirect? Anyone in the Charlotte area?


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a friend order from them. If you don't have experience putting bikes together, it's not the worst idea, but I still recommend buying from an lbs. At over 350lbs they will be able to get you on something that will be right for you and can do your adjustments if something goes out of whack. Best of luck man! 

Posted via mobile


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe. 29ner give the best solution for your needs. In your LBS usually they offer warranty and you have a peace of mind if something go wrong and not the most expensive is the better always Some of the bike are sooooo expensive just because they are really light and those don't do the trick at this stage for you. Later on wend you think all relate to you improve I'm talking about your health then you can choose what path you take. But the most importan is that you start and stay do in it. My2cnts. I'm 250 frm 289


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sft2 (May 22, 2014)

I recommend that anyone over 250 go directly to their local Specialized dealer to fetch a Hardrock. Good bike, good price, and lifetime warranty on the frame. I was 295 a few years ago and bikes made some odd noises under me (granted they were well used police bikes), so I wanted something with a good warranty. I'm 225 now and there are much fewer noises from the bike. However, the noises coming from me more than make up the difference. Old age is hell.


----------



## BigMitch (Mar 31, 2014)

Another big guy checking in. 6'2" and about 284lbs right now. Just picked up an Airborne goblin evolution 29er. It's my first bike in years and I've been out riding every day before work since I got it and am absolutely addicted. I was 265 last summer but a new baby at home has cut into the workout time. Goal weight is 245 by the end of the year. Good to see so many success stories here.








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryElf (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool bike! Good luck on your goals.


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

I haven't ridden regularly in 25 years (yikes! ), so after wanting a new bike for over a year I finally pulled the trigger... on an Airborne Goblin Evolution. I'm 5' 10" and 254 (ugh) with the ultimate goal of 200.










Swyped from my Droid DNA


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

I am 6'5" and USED to weigh in at 344. That was 4 weeks ago. I have since bought an Electra Townie 7D, go for daily rides (my first 5 mile ride, I thought my heart was going to explode), changed my diet and lost 35 lbs.

I bought the Townie because I needed something "easier" to start on. Flat foot technology and all that, well it's nice, but fitting me to a mountain bike was going to be spendy. At 6'5", nothing ever really fits as is, so the Townie was a good deal. I love the guys at the local-ish bike shop. They didn't bat an eye at my overly large personage asking about a bike.

After the first week, I got the "magic undies" with the pad and a tire pump (Idaho's state flower must be the Puncture Vine).

I can now ride with my kids and not think I am going into cardiac arrest. I still have more to lose, and the last time I rode this much I was my son's age, but it's worth it!

Here is a pic from today's 10 mile round trip ride.


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

After the first week, I got the "magic undies" with the pad and a tire pump (Idaho's state flower must be the Puncture Vine
Deckroid that's awesome. 
I started out the same as you a few months ago. Once I too discovered the magic undies, riding became a little easier. Lol
Keep it up and it gets easier and easier


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

6'8" 270#s, riding a 21" 9:Zero:7 fatbike


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello, first time poster here. My name is Scott B and I am 6'4" and 250 lbs. I love this "Clydesdales" forum, it is the first at any site I have found. I ski and will suggest a similar forum to the Epic Ski web site. I would say I fit right in with this crowd. Anyway, I just bought my first mountain bike. It is a 22" Airborne Seeker model. Learned a lot from reading this forum. I new I didn't want full suspension, so the Seeker is a hardtail with a air fork and 2x10 gears. It will arrive next week. I feel like it was the best new bike I could find on the market. (of course we all feel that way about our purchases). I tried looking for used bikes, but as most on this forum know, not a lot out there in XL frame sizes. I did find a Cannondale Trail SL2 that was $700 in good shape, but the Seeker wasn't much more, was new, and had better components.

Well want to say hello, I ride in the Cape Ann area of Massachusetts, and hope to drop down to about 225 lbs as my ideal weight. I plan to start a thread on my lessons learned when shopping for an entry level clydesdale mtb.


----------



## binfordtools (Jul 7, 2014)

6'5", 235lbs. Ride a 2013 Felt Nine 60 all stock except for Oury grips (which I LOVE). I ride this on trails and the occasional local race. So far - zero problems. I have abused the hell out of this bike and so far nothing has broke. I'm sure it will, being tall I have very long and strong legs with lots of leverage so I'm sure the stock chain will let go at some point.

Love the forum!


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

6' tall and 264 lbs as of this morning at the doctor's office. 

The only upside is that's down 4 lbs from 14 days ago (same scale at the dr). Dietary overhaul and actual TITS does wonders.

Riding a completely stock Talon 27.5 5 presently. Will treat myself to an upgrade next year when I've dropped down below 235.


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I wrecked 4 years ago breaking my back. L4 and L5 are now fused together. 5 ribs in 8 places, scapula, knee, ankle, and a few other cracks here and there. Also got another concussion.

Anyway, I couldn't really ride for 2 years and put on a few... pounds. 
At the beginning of last season I was 6'6" 270ish. 
Ex football, rugby, weightlifter, runner, so thankfully I had some muscle memory and experience to fall back on and got to work last season. I rode every day without fail and am still doing the same and am now at 205-210 depending on my weekend extracurricular activities. Giving up chicken wings and beer is out of the question!
Would I still be considered a clyde or should I gain some more weight?


----------



## numbfeet79 (Jul 6, 2012)

6' 2 275lb riding a 2013 Trek Marlin 21'' Frame with Kenda Nevegal tires front & rear for added resistance ..


----------



## Specialized29 (Jul 8, 2014)

6' 8" 375Lbs ..... 2015 Specialized rockhopper 29er xxl


----------



## numbfeet79 (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome Specialized29 :thumbsup: Sweet 29er..



Specialized29 said:


> 6' 8" 375Lbs ..... 2015 Specialized rockhopper 29er xxl


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Not Sure if i Checked in here before!*

Me i'm 5'11" and 275lbs
My weapon of choice is my Pivot Mach 5 with the shock "Pushed" to my Fat Ass requirements!:thumbsup:


----------



## tacorobot (Mar 31, 2014)

6 feet tall, 390. I'm 38 and have just been recovering from cancer surgery. I lost a kidney, but the good news so far looks like that's it. Being diabetic, having high blood pressure it's more important than ever for me to take care of myself. I used my tax return to buy bikes for myself,my wife and kids. I got a Trek Stash 6, and I have been very happy with it. Seems durable so far but mostly doing paved trails and riding on the road. So far my high for a week is 65 miles, trying to shoot for 100.
Riding the bike has been a god send for a way to exercise, walking/jogging is almost impossible , but I can ride my bike for 15 mile with no joint pain. 

I love this forum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FiremanDan (Jul 14, 2014)

6' 230#
Ive been lurking around trying to figure out what Im going to buy. Ill probably start out used for now. There are a couple that Ive looked at at a lbs. Hopefully in a week or two Ill make up my mind and pull the trigger.


----------



## DougL3 (Jul 21, 2014)

Short and fat here. 5'8" 280 pounds...former hockey player so the bulk of my weight is in my butt and legs, though there is some belly there. 

Rode a Trek Fuel 80 back in the early 00's when I was in better shape. Marriage, kids, and a job change packed on the pounds for me. 

Picked up a few year old Trek 4300 Disc for a song, so I'm getting back into the swing of things now.


----------



## Jetwrench (Jul 19, 2014)

6'3" here and 310lbs. Currently riding a Specialized hard rock sport and hoping it'll hold up till I drop a few pounds. I've always been heavy, just getting tired enough of it to get out and move a little more.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

tacorobot said:


> 6 feet tall, 390. I'm 38 and have just been recovering from cancer surgery. I lost a kidney, but the good news so far looks like that's it. Being diabetic, having high blood pressure it's more important than ever for me to take care of myself. I used my tax return to buy bikes for myself,my wife and kids. I got a Trek Stash 6, and I have been very happy with it. Seems durable so far but mostly doing paved trails and riding on the road. So far my high for a week is 65 miles, trying to shoot for 100.
> Riding the bike has been a god send for a way to exercise, walking/jogging is almost impossible , but I can ride my bike for 15 mile with no joint pain.
> 
> I love this forum.
> ...


It's gooooddd. Keep riding that's help a lot

I'm riding to get better condition to be there for my kids.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C0climber (Jul 20, 2014)

6'1" 250 lbs and no ride yet. Still trying to decide on one. Hoping to get back down to my fighting weight (190) before my daughter hits a year old.


----------



## Bodeen (Oct 24, 2009)

6'2" 265. Rode an '08 Rockhopper 29er SS/rigid on and off for five years. Just built up a '13 Soma Juice 29er, again SS/rigid. Been logging 30-35 mile rides, three days a week. Work schedule permitting, I'd like to eventually increase that to 35-40 miles with more mountain thrown in, 4-5 days a week. Hoping to get down to about 220.


----------



## eightlab (Oct 10, 2010)

6'2" and 350lbs. Currently being treated for Dilated Cardiomyopathy and as part of that I gained a huge amount of weight, which I am slowly chipping away at. Topped out at 490lbs and am working my way down. 

Bought a Kona Splice 29er a year ago, but it was garaged for 13 months under doctor's orders... Now I'm allowed it out to play, so it's getting a few airings while I learn how to use the damn thing again. I'll be keeping you posted, I'm sure!


----------



## emptyhead (Jul 16, 2014)

Specialized29 said:


> 6' 8" 375Lbs ..... 2015 Specialized rockhopper 29er xxl


You're a big boy.


----------



## emptyhead (Jul 16, 2014)

6'2", 185 pounds. Not heavy enough to be a clyde.


----------



## logicthepoet (Jul 14, 2014)

5'10 448lbs, had double knee surgery and ankle surgery in 2012 and 2013.... pushed my weight up from big to dangerous....

got my haro flightline 2 last week... got a customized 36 double walled wheel for the back tire..it gets in Wed. will be biking it down to the Ymca and back...


----------



## Bluedart (Jun 13, 2014)

6'1 275#, loving this forum. It' helps to not feel like I'm the only massive pile of meat riding my bike around. I just picked up a used 2014 Trance 3. I'm going to ride at least 3 days a week and play basketball 2 days a week and want to get down to the 220s. 

I'm loving getting back into riding, which I haven't done for about 6 years. There are so many trails around here, it's easy to stay motivated. I'll get a better bike when I get my goal for extra motivation. I'm so glad I have biking to get into shape instead of more running.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

10+ years and 94 pages of responses. Great thread Ncj01!


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

2014 Kona JTS, currently at 245, goal is 220. 200 would be awesome but for now 220 would be great

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringWarrior (Jul 31, 2014)

5'11 310lbs and just bought a Giant Talon 27.5 1. It seems to be sturdy enough to tackle what I toss at it, and I'm hoping it'll help me drop pounds quickly enough that it won't have to take the abuse for long! Great thread, really helps me not feel alone. Thanks!


----------



## BlokHed (Aug 3, 2014)

5'11" 330lbs. In the process of buying a used bike atm. 08 Fuji Tahoe Pro 29er. I hope it holds up!


----------



## ELQ (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello gentlemen, I am 200cm / 110kg and I have quite long limbs. I am in the process of acquiring a MTB. I'm currently looking at Trek X-caliber (2014) 5 & 7. Price difference is around 150€ at LBS. Frame size would obviously be 23" and wheels 29".

I am curious to hear if any tall riders have had any experience with these models. Speak freely because your opinion will matter.

Thanks!


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

ELQ said:


> Hello gentlemen, I am 200cm / 110kg and I have quite long limbs. I am in the process of acquiring a MTB. I'm currently looking at Trek X-caliber (2014) 5 & 7. Price difference is around 150€ at LBS. Frame size would obviously be 23" and wheels 29".
> 
> I am curious to hear if any tall riders have had any experience with these models. Speak freely because your opinion will matter.
> 
> Thanks!


i'm 203cm & about 118k- l've ridden one and it's a great bike for the money, but depending on the amount of riding you plan on doing, i'd recommend the 9, as the components on the other models aren't really suitable for trail riding, other than gentle paths. You will likely find that the Suntour fork is not up to the task of mountain biking- in the US, it even has warning labels telling riders that it is not recommended for off-road use. The derailleurs and brakes are really not up to the task, either and you may find yourself breaking and replacing components frequently if you use it as a mountain bike. if you factor in the cost of upgrading the components to make it a proper mountain bike, the Superfly is a better value, although it's a little more than twice as many €'s


----------



## ELQ (Aug 1, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> i'm 203cm & about 118k- l've ridden one and it's a great bike for the money, but depending on the amount of riding you plan on doing, i'd recommend the 9, as the components on the other models aren't really suitable for trail riding, other than gentle paths. You will likely find that the Suntour fork is not up to the task of mountain biking- in the US, it even has warning labels telling riders that it is not recommended for off-road use. The derailleurs and brakes are really not up to the task, either and you may find yourself breaking and replacing components frequently if you use it as a mountain bike. if you factor in the cost of upgrading the components to make it a proper mountain bike, the Superfly is a better value, although it's a little more than twice as many €'s


Okay, good to know. As this will be my first MTB, I will use it mainly for riding to work and for recreational easy XC riding. No heavy/hard stuff though. I was also considering the Felt Nine -series but Trek offers bigger frame sizes. Kona also seemed to have only 21" frames.

Sent from my SGN


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

ELQ said:


> Okay, good to know. As this will be my first MTB, I will use it mainly for riding to work and for recreational easy XC riding. No heavy/hard stuff though. I was also considering the Felt Nine -series but Trek offers bigger frame sizes. Kona also seemed to have only 21" frames.


3 years ago, i bought a Specialized Hardrock, which in many ways, is a virtually identical bike in spec, fit and mission. l wanted to get into XC riding, as well improve my overall fitness. The upshot is that because the bike actually fit me, (i haven't had a bike that fit properly since before i was a teen) l really got into riding, even more than i expected. When l actually rode proper trails, however, my first experience left me thinking that perhaps mountain biking wasn't for me. Much of that impression had a lot to do with the bike- the fork, in particular, which was under sprung, with not much damping. Anything more than a light bump was somewhat terrifying.

l did persevere, however, and eventually became rather adept at riding singletrack. The more l rode, though, the more i discovered the shortcomings of the bike and components. in my first 6 months, i broke several chains, pedals, a derailleur, wore out the bottom bracket & cranks, taco-ed a set of rims, changed the bars & grips etc. While the warranty covered much of the cost, at the end of the 1st season of riding, l'd spent enough $ on service and parts to buy a $1500 XC bike, except i was still stuck with a $550 bike that was only slightly better than a hybrid. The next season, i bought a better bike and found that not only had the durability improved, my enjoyment of the experience increased, as well. l'm now in my 3rd season of mountain biking, as well as my 4th bike, l've finally built a bike that i plan to keep for several seasons, that has quality components that will last. My main takeaway from buying a $550 (410€) bike is, that if you're actually going to ride it a lot, a bargain bike is no bargain. lf you do get the X-calibur, get the 9 and purchase the Trek Care extended warranty if it's available. l promise you will not regret the extra €s.


----------



## ELQ (Aug 1, 2014)

Gigantic said:


> 3 years ago, i bought a Specialized Hardrock, which in many ways, is a virtually identical bike in spec, fit and mission. l wanted to get into XC riding, as well improve my overall fitness. The upshot is that because the bike actually fit me, (i haven't had a bike that fit properly since before i was a teen) l really got into riding, even more than i expected. When l actually rode proper trails, however, my first experience left me thinking that perhaps mountain biking wasn't for me. Much of that impression had a lot to do with the bike- the fork, in particular, which was under sprung, with not much damping. Anything more than a light bump was somewhat terrifying.
> 
> l did persevere, however, and eventually became rather adept at riding singletrack. The more l rode, though, the more i discovered the shortcomings of the bike and components. in my first 6 months, i broke several chains, pedals, a derailleur, wore out the bottom bracket & cranks, taco-ed a set of rims, changed the bars & grips etc. While the warranty covered much of the cost, at the end of the 1st season of riding, l'd spent enough $ on service and parts to buy a $1500 XC bike, except i was still stuck with a $550 bike that was only slightly better than a hybrid. The next season, i bought a better bike and found that not only had the durability improved, my enjoyment of the experience increased, as well. l'm now in my 3rd season of mountain biking, as well as my 4th bike, l've finally built a bike that i plan to keep for several seasons, that has quality components that will last. My main takeaway from buying a $550 (410€) bike is, that if you're actually going to ride it a lot, a bargain bike is no bargain. lf you do get the X-calibur, get the 9 and purchase the Trek Care extended warranty if it's available. l promise you will not regret the extra €s.


Thanks for the advice man. I understand the price and quality aspects but the X-caliber 9 might be a little much for my price range, it retails around 1000€ 

Sent from my SGN


----------



## ELQ (Aug 1, 2014)

Hey tall riders, does anybody have any experience with Cube Analog 29"? I found this to be one potential alternative for Trek X-Caliber and Specialized Rockhopper..


Sent from my SGN


----------



## Rail Trail (Jul 16, 2014)

My hardrock against hard rock pic lol Well I'm 6'1 and was 318lbs a month and half ago, 303lbs today I attribute half a pound of my weight to my ZZ Top beard lmao, got my xl '14 specialized hard rock disc se 29er month and half ago. Hard to drink beer and smoke as many cigarettes when riding, seems to working in my favor in that trade off lol working on the permanently not smoking thing now, cut back half already and notice difference. And I'm finding more and more closer places to ride which makes riding more convenient for me.


----------



## BKdude (Aug 9, 2014)

How you doing fellas, just signed up to this forum and have a couple of things to ask. I'm 6 foot, 420 pounds and looking to drop this weight once and for all. Came back from the bike store and they recommended that I start off with a Cannondale trail 6 26er, I asked why not the 29er and he said the 26er should be good plus the 29er wheels flexes more (don't know what that means). The 26er is on sale for $550 and the 29er for $670, should I go with the trail 6 and if so which one, 26er or 29er? Whichever one I buy, I plan on changing the seat and pedals. Thanks in advance and can't wait to contribute more here


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am 6'3" Right after Christmas I was 260 A few minutes ago I weighed in at 225.2 after eating supper. 
I have ridden off 35 pounds on my Jamis Trail X 3.0 In the last four weeks I have ridden over 100 miles. 
Diet, portion control, & exercise. The three keys to weight loss.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Rail,
I laid out route in my neighborhood that's about 5.5 miles. I rode it in 21:41 Thursday night. That's 3 mph faster than I ever have. 
Average speed, 15 mph.
Last night I rode 9.8 miles in 42:36 at 13.8 mph average. Push yourself to beat your previous speed and or distance. 
You don'thave to ride trails to get in the miles & progress. My road rides have strengthened my legs & improved my cadence so I could power through some of the climbs today that I couldn't make last week. 
Small victories win the war. Sweat is fat crying & pain is fear leaving your body. 
You can do it. I know you can from what you already posted. Move forward, always forward.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

well another bike followed me home.... still 108kg(238lb)

Commencal Meta 5.5 2011(? the guy was a little unsure i am hoping its not a 2009 frame) model


----------



## JG762 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello Gentlemen, First time poster short time reader!
I stumbled across the forums a while back doing some searches for some unrelated bike stuff. I believe that I qualify as a Clydesdale as I'm 52yrs and currently 6'1" @ 236lbs down from 337lbs and shooting for 200lbs. 
I ride an older (2005?) Giant Yukon and I just bought a Giant Talon 29'r, I haven't done much trail riding but have some off road under my belt. I've just located some really nicely built trails near where I'm currently working and hope to be able to hit them soon.
Lots of beginner questions to follow I'm sure!


----------



## DeLorean (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice, New member here, I'm down to 165lbs, from about 185 last winter, but I'm a pretty small frame person, so I'm still "a little extra" - Eating just a little better, a little less beer, and a little more bike riding has gotten me into a bit better shape this summer, and I'd like to keep it up. I'm still pretty young (just turned 31) but I know that the 30-40 year range is when metabolism slows down and it gets harder and harder to keep in good shape and stay thin, so I figure, nows my last chance where this will still be "easy" rather than gain another 10 I'd like to lose another 10lbs so I better keep biking.

So, anyone in and around south-east / south central PA that wants to go for a bike ride! I'm in if I can!

I ride a Raleigh M80, with a few upgrades, and an I-Zip e3 Dash when I want to get there faster.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

DeLorean said:


> Nice, New member here, I'm down to 165lbs, from about 185 last winter, but I'm a pretty small frame person, so I'm still "a little extra"


I'm sorry, how are you a Clyde?


----------



## RBDIII (Aug 10, 2014)

I also am a new member. I am 6'2 350lbs, and 40yrs old. I started riding again about 3 weeks ago. I have been riding a friends Motobecane 26" which has been nice, but still makes me feel like a Grizzly on a kids trike. I have narrowed my first purchase down to a Trek x-caliber 9 or Cannondale SL 29 2. 

Just want to say thanks to all that post on the forum, and that this Clyde forum has been very informing and getting me back on a bike. Thanks.


----------



## ELQ (Aug 1, 2014)

*New bike!*








CUBE Analog 29" with 29" wheels.

Just got my new bike yesterday, I'm 110kg / 200cm, with inseam about 94-95cm. WUUP WUUP!


----------



## jds8710 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am 5'8" and 315 Riding a diamondback mason comp. I would post a pic but new to forums and haven't learned yet haha


----------



## bigchillcar (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm 6'2" and 225 lbs. Just had to post here since I only had 1 post until now. Wish I had more expertise to offer this forum, but I do know my own height and weight with little thought needed.


----------



## EWilly315 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm 5'11" - 310 lbs (down from 360) and just turned 32. Haven't been on a bike for about 10 years until I dug my old Diamondback Response Sport from '94 out of the garage this spring. Threw some Serfas Drifters on it and started hitting the road and stone trails, the trails started calling my name again. I went out and bought a 2015 Giant Talon 1 27.5 after talking to the LBS guys for a couple hours, and haven't looked back. Hoping I don't absolutely destroy this bike in the meantime


----------



## Jferguson1302 (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm 6'2" 318lbs, got a diamondback overdrive sport, hoping to slim down and try some racing


----------



## Upinflames7 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm 5'11" 225lbs +/- 5lbs only a Clydesdale because i love lifting and getting jacked almost as much as i love biking! Cannondale trail4 29er haven't broken anything on it yet, though i have taken a few spills with it!


----------



## Upinflames7 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love my cannondale 29er highly recommend it!


----------



## cyclintruckin (Aug 18, 2014)

*Hey all*

Ahhhh a big boy thread I love it, I am 43 6'3" 235lbs down from 243lbs not a whole lot lost but hey one less sack of taters.  New to the forum as well. 
Just getting into trail/off road riding, been road riding a year or so the best I can. I drive an 18 wheeler and carry my bikes with me which is cool but I do not get to ride as much as I'd like to. Here lately seems like I keep getting sent places too unsafe to ride.

Here I am with my custom Masi I built.


Me again with the hybrid. (before the roady)


I just converted the hybrid into a drop bar 29'er for more off roading and light trail use.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

I am 6' even, 200 lbs as we speak. Just started mountain biking as a fun exercise to get my fat broken old butt moving again. These are my 2 bikes:


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Phinias said:


> I am 6' even, 200 lbs as we speak. Just started mountain biking as a fun exercise to get my fat broken old butt moving again. These are my 2 bikes:
> View attachment 921073


Must be skinny fat... 6ft, 200lbs is just about right me thinks...

I'm 5ft 11 1/2 inches @ 232lbs (big bones)... Could probably stand to lose another 10lbs of grissle (already lost 18lbs)

Cutting down on sugar, starting to see little differences in physique...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

targnik said:


> Must be skinny fat... 6ft, 200lbs is just about right me thinks...


I think my new Android Tablet may have auto corrected 225 down to 200.... the e-Diet I am thinking....


----------



## jeff.morton (Mar 21, 2014)

*First Post*

Been lurking here for some time and finally decided to get a bike. I'm a clyde, 6'3" and 250ish.... So after many hours of research and test rides I picked up a 2014 Surly Krampus XL. I've been backpacking for years so I can use this for bikepacking and trails, and there are many in Colorado where I'm currently working. Upgraded to a Brooks B17 saddle and ergo grips then added a Garmin edge 510 and flats so I can wear trail runners and hike a bike when I need to. Have just over 300 miles on her now and I made a great choice. Pics are with revelate bags for bikepacking and after my trail ride today without bags.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Great Story*

Regardless of your personal ambitions or reasons, we all love to ride.
I just discovered this story, and found it just another fantastic example of the brotherhood.

Let's Ride!

A bicycle and a few friends lead a big man into an even bigger world - VeloNews.com


----------



## Duncan1371 (Sep 12, 2014)

New to mountain biking. I am 6'2" 258 pounds down 20 since I started riding which is about two months now. It is nice to know there are more bigger guys on the trails with me I only tend to see smaller guys where I'm riding. 13 Raleigh talus 29er


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Phinias said:


> I think my new Android Tablet may have auto corrected 225 down to 200.... the e-Diet I am thinking....


Lol e-Diet!!

225 - I'm almost here/there now, 103kg's...

See if I can do 100kg's and be comfortable there...


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

5' 11" 225 on a Kona Process 134


----------



## strix (Aug 27, 2014)

6'1" 235 that's my ride 2015 trek stache 7


----------



## dudeist (Apr 3, 2013)

toomanyhobbies said:


> 5' 11" 225 on a Kona Process 134
> 
> View attachment 924659


Yeehaw! I love that mighty chicken, but haven't been up there all summer. How's it holding up? All rocky and rooty now?


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

dudeist said:


> Yeehaw! I love that mighty chicken, but haven't been up there all summer. How's it holding up? All rocky and rooty now?


Nope, it's holding up nicely along with the rest of the trails.


----------



## mrawesome234100 (Aug 16, 2014)

6', 130 lbs
my bike is likely more than 1/4 my body weight (haven't weighed it yet).


----------



## Jimmy-Kelowna (Sep 13, 2014)

6' and 262....257 after a 3 hour ride.
I have a 2012 Rocky Mountain slayer which I broke the frame this year under the shock pivot. They replaced under warranty.
Then two weeks ago I picked up a pivot mach 6 which after 3 rides I'm in love with.
I upgraded the XT ice rotors to 203 mm which helps power and decreases and overheating.
I started to wear a heart monitor this year and it helped me realize my limitations better. To keep up with my lighter buddies I run around 150 bpm. I live in BC and steep long climbs make reaching my max my heart rate a regular occurrence. My goal is to get down to 230-240 and see how it reduces my average heart rate. Riding in mountains is a lot harder for a heavy rider than riding flat cross country trails. When I lived in Ontario I would average 20-25 Kim's an hour. In BC I'm lucky to average 7-8 Kim's per hour and it's common to burn over 2000 calories on a ride.
Good forum! I have only encountered one rider who is heavier than me and I ride 2-3 times a week.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

How many Clydes are riding a 27.5? does tire size make that much of a difference when your a bigger person? I'm 6'1'' 230 

I'm really digging the Santa Cruz 5010 and would hate to spend all that money if im going to look goofy and uncomfortable on that bike. 

Thanks


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm 5.10 and I ride a HT Stumpy 29er.....19" frame. Perfect fit 

I'm also considering getting a Fat Bike as a muck around ride.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## homebrewtim (Sep 26, 2014)

New to MTB and CX. Riding a Crux Elite EVO, 56. I'm 6'1" / 220#. Been spending last 2-weeks in local MTB trails and a local cross track.


----------



## bensamo (Oct 2, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and new to mountain biking. I am 6'3" around 440 lbs right now, down from 519 lbs since last year. I have been trying to be more active, walking, exercising at home etc. Some friends are into riding, so I am too now. I just got a Marin Bobcat Trail from craigslist last night so I'll be working my way up to some trails soon and losing lots of lbs as well.


----------



## Roycealona (Oct 8, 2014)

*Hi*

Hi from England I'm 6'8" and 106kg (sorry metric over here but about 235 lbs). I've got a stumpy fsr EVO comp 29r in xxl. 
Sorry for the cheesy picture this is me on skiddaw in the lake district, one of the longest decents in England.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

6"2" here and 245 [at least] ride a 20" Raleigh MT-300 and others.
building a GT Ruckus 2.0 from an ebay bought frame :


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

5'9". I thought I was a big boy on a bike till I saw some of you fellas! Riding a 2015 Spesh Pitch 650b Sport .


----------



## T-bone285 (Oct 29, 2014)

On-one 45650b
Stans flows on hope pro2 evos
Slx brakes, crankset 
Zee r.d. and shifter
V.P. Components Harrier Pedals 
32t narrowwide

6'2'' 260lbs. Just got done building my first real bike after riding a clapped out Banshee Scirocco all summer, and I couldn't be happier with the outcome.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

6'2" 235 down from 285. Large Banshee Prime


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey all,

6' 3, 307 at my worse. At 295 after 5 weeks...working down to my Active Duty weight...220. 

Riding a old GT Avalanche w/XT...

getting a Oreba for my 50th this month


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*New 2014 El Miriachi Ti*

Hello-

6' 4", 301 down from 322 a few months back.

I finally got my new Salsa Ti El Miriachi frame delivered to Bagram Airbase, Afghanistan where I now ride 100-125 miles a week with a buddy.

Here is the current setup-

XL Salsa El Miriachi Frame
Raceface Turbine Cinch 175mm single crank set.
Crank Brothers Mallet DH/Race pedals
DMR Cro Mo Wingbars
Ergon GP1 Grips
SRAM Guide RSC Brakes
Stans Archex wheels
Schwalbe Furious Fred tires
Rockshox RS1 100mm forks w/SRAM predictive steering hub
Rohloff Speedhub
Cinq 5 Thumb Shifters
Thudbuster ST Seatpost
Xtreme Pro Adjust-AH 295 stem
Wippermann Connex 8sX stainless steel chain
Selle SMP Pro Seat


----------



## Livewire88 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dan, 6' 1", 220 and here are my bikes;























I like my Giants :thumbsup:


----------



## RHW (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and realize this is an old post. I'm still hopeful you can help me. I have a 16" DBR Vertex that I'm trying to retrofit for disc brakes. In all my searching, you're the first person I've come across to successfully do this. Was it a DIY or did you find a shop that did it? Any info you can provide is much appreciated.


----------



## SanDiegoMTB (Nov 25, 2014)

San Diego here - 6'4" @260lbs - ridin' new Santa Cruz Tallboy LTC (loving it!) - out on a trail somewhere 3 - 5 days per week, @200 miles per month. Year-round riding is definitely where it's at!


----------



## lukas1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Copenhagen here 
Im 6'7'' almost with 102 kg now - 3 months before was 112kg
Riding Specialized Carve pro 2013 XXL with some customs


----------



## Bikendrum (Nov 27, 2014)

*New challenges*

I'm 5'8" and started the year at 212lb. After the thanksgiving feast I'm 198. I've been mainly riding my guru crono tri bike all year and ran 3 half Marathons. Now I have my 06 specialized rockhopper pro and just started rebuilding a 99 gt xcr3000. I hope to hit 185 190 by March when the warmer weather hits in ks.


----------



## damonhoglund (Dec 2, 2014)

HI,I am new here and in need of some guidance.I an 6'8" and weigh 385.I am a x power lifter who had back fusion surgery and I need to get about 100 lbs off.My surgeon said bike riding would be a great place to start.Will some one please help me find a bike I can ride or where to turn to build one .I live in Macon Ga ,if anyone knows of a good bike shop in the area please let me know .Thanks for any and all help,be blessed


----------



## giant_kyle (May 26, 2007)

6'6" 290 Lbs, my XXL GF/Trek Cobia got stolen, so I did it big this time. Building out an XL 2014 Salsa Spearfish! excited. I'll get a build post together when all the bits come in.


----------



## indigo_falconm40 (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm no clydesdale at 190lbs. but I am 6'5. I just picked up my first road bike 62cm 2015 Raleigh RX 2.0.


----------



## captbo (Nov 13, 2014)

I am 5'-10" 313 down from 361 and still dropping!. Motobecane 29 trail


----------



## Lightyear (Dec 17, 2014)

giant_kyle said:


> 6'6" 290 Lbs, my XXL GF/Trek Cobia got stolen, so I did it big this time. Building out an XL 2014 Salsa Spearfish! excited. I'll get a build post together when all the bits come in.


I'm 6' 2" 210 was riding a 2012 Cobia myself but it's completely f'ed right now and I think I'm going with the Spearfish myself.


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm 6'4" 258 today, down from 342.. I ride a trek stache 7..


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm 5'-10" and 240. I ride a Niner Air 9 RDO and a Trek Rumblefish.


----------



## Cannondale529er (Dec 30, 2014)

6'6" 240... Cannondale Trail 5 XXL.


----------



## Cannondale529er (Dec 30, 2014)

6'6" 240lbs
MTB - Cannondale Trail 5 XXL
Road - Specialized Roubaix SL4 60cm
- Giant Defy 2 60cm
Hybird - Specialized Sirrus Sport XL


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

5'9, 255 lbs

MTB - 2014 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp (XT brakes w/203/180mm rotors)
"road" - 2012 Salsa Fargo 3 (Sora BrIfters + BB7 w/180mm rotors)
beater bike - 2015 Trek 820


----------



## numbfeet79 (Jul 6, 2012)

6' 2'' 275lb ... 2013 Trek Marlin 21'' frame.. I have pics of my bike but will have to post more .


----------



## bryco13 (Apr 30, 2006)

5'11", 265#. Just got my new bike and trainer today.


----------



## murderman (Nov 24, 2014)

I am not as big as many of you guys at only 6'2", 220#. It sounds as though I am not alone in getting back into cycling as a form of PT, and to hopefully lose a few pounds. I'd like to get down to 200#, as well as strengthen my lower back.

My bike is a 2015 Stumpjumper FSR Comp, size XL:



This is a little 26er that I bought to play around the neighborhood, and to remind me of the days of my youth:


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

6'0" 260. I was 210 when I started riding in 1989 (half my life ago).

Current bikes:
1989 Trek 1500 (Old Faithful) 58cm
2005 Jamis Exile 26er 19.5"
2015 Trek CrossRip Elite 58cm
2015 Gravity Bullseye Monster fatty 20" (this is all I have been riding for the last month+ since I bought it)


----------



## gooutsidetoday (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm 6'1, 260lbs. Currently I have a Framed Minnesota 3.0 w/ Bluto (pictured), I just sold my Giant Trance X 29er and am waiting for my Transition Scout to arrive within the next few weeks.


----------



## Jimbo1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm 6'7" and currently 107kg/235lb. Looking to get that back to around 220lb. Rides at the moment are:

Specialised Enduro 26" wheel XL 21" 2012 (actually a very good fit!).
Cube LTD SL 29er XXl 23" 2013 custom build.
Cube stereo 29er XL 22" 2014 custom build.
Trek FX 7.4 commuter XXL 22.5" ?2009.

Will be selling the Cube LTD soon though. My back cant take MTB hardtails any more.


----------



## TheAxiom (Jan 15, 2015)

*Just...keep...pedaling*

I'm 6' on the nose and just weighed in at 243 pounds today, down from 270 when I first got into riding after a long absence. My current steed is an Iron Horse from the early 2000's (I think) that I found in the garbage. It 21 gears so I can run a good size chain and 26 x 2.2 Bontrager hybrid kevlar tires on handbuilt Bikesmiths 36h rims continue to save me from potholes and debris both here in Chicago and back in New York.

My bike is my commuter, grocery hauler, and touring rig and does all these jobs with aplomb. I planto keep getting my weight down in order to take my horse on the GDMBR in 2016.

Congrats to all the big and folks getting it done outdoors!


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Im 127kg and 6ft 2.
Currently riding a 2012 cube ltd pro, 26 wheels to take my weight, renthal lite bars, 50mm nukeproof stem and mid 1x10 conversion.
I havent ridden this year due to illness but hopefully get out at the weekend.
Ive also got a bmx sat in the corner waiting to be fixed and a 97 gt lts5 sat at my folks place in Spain.
My plan is to squeeze in 250km a month when ive not got the kids and im hoping 1x10 makes me get a bit more of a sweat on and get my weight down to my target.

Give it death


----------



## Zednix (Dec 28, 2014)

6'3 220(does that qualify as clydesdale?) and I am shopping for my first bike. I am not sure what I should be looking at if I will be doing some trails and a bit of paved path riding with my girlfriend. I want to get into trail riding this year and drive out to BC for some fun. I live in Edmonton, so biking right now is not in the cards.


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

6'4" @ 245 right now, Unfortunately. And my main ride is a 2010 Trek EX-7. This was a picture from a few years ago at the Cruise the Blues race here in Kansas.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

Still 6'0 down to 235lb now riding a Mojo. 

Very happy with this bike. 

Sent from ACLakey's Android


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't updated my bike list for a while

6'1" 250#, it sucks being on the fence between sizes, everything below has setback posts and longish stems

2015 Salsa Blackborow L
2011 Specialized Camber Elite 29 L
2011 Fischer Sawyer L
2013 Specialized Secteur Disc 58


----------



## notso (Jan 22, 2015)

6'2" and 280# down from about 330#.
My commuter is an old Alpine stars Cromega DX that I've had since '92 and I recently bought an Access stealth trail 29.


----------



## wrecognize (Dec 30, 2013)

Im 6' 240lbs, I have a steel Misfit Dissent rigid SS, Salsa Mamasita hardtail 1x9, Motobecane FB4 fat bike.


----------



## Cargo (Jan 16, 2015)

Im 6'2" 270lbs, just picked up my Trek Xcal 7 yesterday.


----------



## pschober (Apr 12, 2014)

*5'11 255lbs*







My 2013 Stumpjumper FSR Comp Evo.
Upgrades:
Industry Nine Torch Gravity 26" Wheels w/ ceramic upgrade
Continental Tubeless Tires
Easton Haven Carbon post
XT Crankset, Chain, and Cassette
Wheels Manufacturing PF 30 BB w/ ceramic bearings
Enduro 24mm Adapters for Shimano
Renthal Apex Stem & Carbon Riser Fatbar, and Kevlar Grips
Sram Guide RSC Brakes and 200 Front Rotor 180 Rear Rotor

Future Upgrades:
Fox Float 36 Fork
Full XT Drive Train

I got back into biking after 20 years. I was 305 when I started and am enjoying every minute of it. Most of the upgrades were not out of vanity. My size destroyed the original wheels, the bb, and turned my rear cassette into scrap. I will say that the I9 wheelset was the best upgrade I made. I ride without fear of tacoing a wheel.


----------



## Boridian (Dec 4, 2014)

6'3" 265lbs. I ride a 2015 Trek X-Cal 9


----------



## Anson17 (Jan 27, 2015)

6-1and 335lbs and just picked up a 2015 Fuji Nevada 1.7


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> How many Clydes are riding a 27.5? does tire size make that much of a difference when your a bigger person? I'm 6'1'' 230
> 
> I'm really digging the Santa Cruz 5010 and would hate to spend all that money if im going to look goofy and uncomfortable on that bike.
> 
> Thanks


Whats your inseam? I'm 6'2" with 36 inseam and so you know XL SC 5010 shares same exact measurements with XL Bronson. I had Bronson and it felt smaller then usual XL frames do (for example comparin to XL Tallboy or XL Specialized Camber 29)

So you better off trying it first and if your butt slides backward on the seat while you pedal on the plat surface, then go for XL Tallboy or Tallboy LT


----------



## Gunner75 (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang fellas. Certainly some inspiration in this thread. Missed it prior to lurking around and becoming a member. 

6' 340lbs. Just picked up a Cogburn CB4, pedal upgrade and a few toys. 

I'm really excited about getting into biking, dropping weight, and enjoying yet another hobby with my daughter. 

Little worried about picking up a rigid now though. All I read over the last few years (hit and miss) was to stay away from suspension bikes. I don't plan on riding hard as far as technical, especially at my current weight. Fingers crossed this CB4 Cogburn holds up without cracking. 

Gotta say, I knew the bike world was techy and high dollar, but man alive I didn't have any idea what it has grown to in the avg biker world. 

Thanks for all the reports. I'll keep digging on educating myself. Looking forward to dropping some serious weight and taking advantage of some hunting outings that are a bit more demanding that someone of my current shape can handle. Hope my bike works out and may actually accommodate my current hobbies so I get every ride in I can.


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

Gunner75 said:


> Dang fellas. Certainly some inspiration in this thread. Missed it prior to lurking around and becoming a member.
> 
> 6' 340lbs. Just picked up a Cogburn CB4, pedal upgrade and a few toys.
> 
> ...


I had aluminum XL size Santa Cruz Bronson, it turned out too short for me in a top tube, but I'll tell you its build like a TANK! Thick alum downtubeand top tube welded together real strong! If you worried about NOT breaking a bike, look no further then Alum SC Bronson!


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

6'2", 225 and ride a Banshee Prime with Flow Ex wheels, 150 Pike. It's an overbuilt frame which is just what I wanted since I broke the frame on my previous bike. The first time I landed a drop with the Prime was a revelation. It felt solid. I don't care about bike weight much; just want something durable. These days I'm as fast as the little guys going up, then I kill 'em on the downs with this slack FS monster. I've learned that when going down, just stay off the brakes, hold on and the bike will get it done. Still waiting for the big crash doing that, but so far so good.


----------



## i like bike (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm a Clydesdale ? 6'1" @ 225ish. Have a '15 Scott Aspect 950 29" with a 19"/large frame. Also have a '96 Specialized Hardrock Gx 26" with a 19"/large frame. The newer Scott I recently bought at my lbs and feels much better under my big ass than the Hardrock. Rode when younger but hadn't ridden in a decade up until a few months back so getting used to all the new tech is a steep curve.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

6'4 290#. XXL Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc.


----------



## Trumbo44 (Mar 25, 2015)

6'5" / 250 pounds. Brand new to riding and just bought a Trek X-Caliber 8 in the 23" frame size. Do any other Clyde's have experience with this bike and if so, what do you think? Mine arrives in a couple days and I can't wait to hit the trail!


----------



## Trumbo44 (Mar 25, 2015)

6'5" / 250 pounds. Brand new to riding and just bought a Trek X-Caliber 8 in the 23" frame size. Do any other Clydes have experience with this bike and if so, what do you think? Mine arrives in a couple days and I can't wait to hit the trail!


----------



## Afghan Alex (Mar 25, 2015)

...


----------



## Afghan Alex (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello Cargo,
I'm looking at the exact bike and was wondering how you like yours? I'm 6'2" 290lbs and the bike shop advised I need a size 19.5 frame... Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Alex


Cargo said:


> Im 6'2" 270lbs, just picked up my Trek Xcal 7 yesterday.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

6', 240or so. I ride a Spec. Epic 29er.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

6'2 1/2" and 180lbs.
Now riding a Stumperjumper 29 EVO 21inch XL. Big upgrade from my last bike which was a 19.5 inch Stumpjmper with a 135mm stem 









Fits like a glove with a 100mm stem.


----------



## Toyman01 (Apr 20, 2015)

I just signed up yesterday and did a introduction in the General forum. I'll make this my second post.

I'm 47, 6'2" and 273 pounds as of this morning. My bike is a late 90s Trek 3700 I picked up for dirt cheap. It'll do until I learn what to look for in a good bike.


----------



## Darthlindz (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello Everyone, 5'11''/270lbs
I ride a Santa Cruz Nomad for "enduro"
Transition Trans am29 for Cross country
Transition Trans am26 for single speed
And a dawes for Cyclocross


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm 5'11" and roughly 255.

I'm riding a medium Specialized Rockhopper Sport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello. I am about your size, 6' 4", 300. I am finally going full suss and am wondering how the rear shock is doing (is it bottoming out) and what kind of air pressure you are running. I understand different frame disigns have different ratios, but my frame is very similar to yours with two short links and a Fox Float X CTD shock.


----------



## Tytlynz (Apr 29, 2015)

6' 7 275 lbs. just bought a 2014 Cdale Trail 29er SL1. Jumbo frame.


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

6'0" 235lb now running a 2014 Enduro 29 Comp... Awesome bike!


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (May 5, 2015)

5'10"
249 as of now, was as high as 263. Used to be 160 when I was racing motocross.

2006 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc, pretty much dead stock.


----------



## blugreenformula (May 14, 2015)

6'1 270, riding a '97 GT Ricochet, building a 69'er out of if currently. Picking up more parts today, should be rolling this weekend. I ride cross country mostly, some single track also. Trying to loose some lb's by riding.


----------



## clunchpowers (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm 5'11" 250lbs... cough.... I ride a 2015 DiamondBack Mission 275... Anyone from vancouver island here?


----------



## f-five (Aug 6, 2014)

Age 47 6'6" 220lbs, just started biking last Summer on a 2009 Giant Yukon 24" 26er and just ordered a Airborne Goblin. I'm sure the Giant is still a better bike than I am a rider but it was time for some new drive components and I decided to dump the money into a new 29er instead. Looking to have some fun in the woods.


----------



## jgarland1987 (May 24, 2015)

6'1" 248 lbs 
Just bought a Rockhopper 29


----------



## Snow Bear (May 29, 2015)

6'4'' 250lbs
I am currently considering buying a Trek X-Caliber 8 in a 23" frame.


----------



## ortrigger (May 12, 2009)

5' 7" and sitting at about 270# right now. I'm finally at a place in my life where I'm ready to change though. I just picked up a new Giant Revel 3. It's not the greatest bike but it should work for now.


----------



## gre (May 31, 2015)

How are you liking it?
How much do you weight now?



Anson17 said:


> 6-1and 335lbs and just picked up a 2015 Fuji Nevada 1.7


----------



## Rick~K (May 10, 2015)

6'2" @ 400 lbs, just really getting started. I got a recumbent trike about 2 months ago and couldn't keep up with the old lady on her bike, so a month ago I got a used 02' Giant Boulder SE.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

258, 6'1". 38 waist. 43 chest.. right now. Almost hit the 300 mark a few years ago and its been a up down process ever since. Was on a ride with a local group tonight. went with a faster group than normal, just annoyed. I have the power to climb but i get so tired out. Road 4 hrs and went thru 3 liters of water. Huffing and puffing trying to keep up. Im leaps and bounds better than i was 3 years ago but i want to be better, i want to stick with them i have the power. I think im finally over this **** food addiction but i find it so hard packing a lunch to microwave that is good for me and tastes good..... Baked chicken breast and lean steak turns so f'n dry, ive even under cooked it so it wouldnt dry out microwaving.... Didnt help. Bla!


----------



## BigR1971 (Jun 12, 2015)

6'2" and 373lbs just got into riding to hopefully lose some weight. I have a 2014 Raleigh Talus 29er


----------



## SanDiegoMTB (Nov 25, 2014)

6'4" 255lbs - age 52 - riding @50-60 trail mi. per week. Tallboy LTC.

Ride or die...


----------



## MP87 (Mar 23, 2012)

6'6", currently somewhere around 225 - 230lbs, highest was 260lbs, lowest was 218lbs. Current goal weight for summer 2015 is 215 - 220lbs, but food and stuff...

Lost 35lbs a few years ago by following the excellent advice in this thread. Have gained 10lbs since then.

Mtb was a 2012 Norco Nitro aluminum hardtail, rode it regularly for 3.5 yrs on XC/trail type stuff. Cracked the frame a few weeks ago, so now thinking of pulling the trigger on a full suspension, looking at the Stumpy, Camber, Fuel EX, and Remedy in XXL.


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

44 years old. 6'0 Tall currently 265 lbs, highest was 404 lbs in 2010, lowest 240 lbs. in 2012.

Shooting to get back to the 245 and then down to around the 200 mark.

Currently riding just a road bike but i would really like to get into the mountain bike scene


----------



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

E-Wing said:


> 44 years old. 6'0 Tall currently 265 lbs, highest was 404 lbs in 2010, lowest 240 lbs. in 2012.
> 
> Shooting to get back to the 245 and then down to around the 200 mark.
> 
> Currently riding just a road bike but i would really like to get into the mountain bike scene


Nicely done E-Wing!! How did you lose all the weight?


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

Exercise on the road bike and diet

Before








After


----------



## Groomii (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm 6'2 and 300lb, I recently bought a Cannondale Trail SL 1 and I love it! I'm really itching to get a fs bike now though, not sure what I would get though, anyway here is my bike!


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

6ft 4" hovering btwn 250-257lbs. Just bought a Giant Anthem X Alum. Starting to really love the mtn biking. I have always been a roadie, just never under 220lbs. Have recently started to change my eating habits and I feel quite a bit better. If I could drop about 15lbs I would be ecstatic.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Started riding again in @ 56 yo in 2008 @ 255 lb, 5' 10 1/2". Now 190 lb 5' 11" (less dick compression) and since I was never a really big guy, I am now no longer a "Clyde". I appreciated input I had here at one time. Mountain-less here. I hang with the commuting group now. My main ride:


----------



## Exile1 (Jun 28, 2015)

6'3" - 270lbs, OUCH ! Goal is 220. I just bought a Jamis Exile1 ,29er ,21" stock except for 27.5" handlebars. It has the 2011 Suntour 29 XCR LO, Previous owner was too small for it so he never rode it. It is like new and I paid $350 This bike is perfect for my size and around town and light trail riding. Rode it the first time today after using internet tutorials to adjust the tektro mech. Disc brakes and adjust the derailleurs. Bike is fast ,strong and agile weighs 32.5LBS. I rode thirty minutes around the neighborhood and am stoked on the idea of riding to lose weight and to for healthy fun. Feels good to sweat. Thanks for this forum and this thread for inspiration and shared knowledge.

Exile1


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

5'11" 290lbs now 235lbs but i didn't earn it! Thanks to the Cancer/Bone Marrow transplant! But still pedaling my 09 Pivot Mach 5! Need to get my fox rp23 repushed by Push Industries to my new svelte self!









Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

At my heaviest I was 315. Now I'm 270-ish. Goal is 240. The RIP has served me the whole time.

Clyde-specific upgrades:
King hubs / MTx33 rims / SLX cranks / X-fusion Trace fork


----------



## plupien79 (Aug 10, 2009)

New Bike... got a Trek Marlin 7... Just got it so it's all stock.
And currently sitting at 285... boy having kids makes it hard to stay in shape.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

5 10

207

Pivot M429 Carbon and Mach 6


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

SDMTB'er said:


> 5 10
> 
> 207
> 
> Pivot M429 Carbon and Mach 6


Jealous of the Mach 6 ?

Sent by homing missile from my HTC one M8


----------



## Mungusaurus (Jun 11, 2015)

6'3" 280, down from 304 in March. 
I have a Breezer Supercell Pro.


----------



## Bullyveldt (Jul 6, 2015)

275 lbs (down from 292 since Feb)

5'10"

2011 Giant Trance X4


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

6' 243# riding a Kona full suspension Hei Hei 29 with everything upgraded


----------



## blackitout (Jun 30, 2014)

Psycho1 said:


> I'm 6'4" 258 today, down from 342.. I ride a trek stache 7..


I'm no Clydesdale myself but I enjoy seeing people losing weight due to biking. Great job everyone!


----------



## Psycho1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Hey thank you very much. I'm down to 222 now. It's important to have somthing that you enjoy. And riding and jumping and getting up the next climb. This is fun.


----------



## kipster1368 (Jul 2, 2015)

What part of AZ are you in?


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm 6' 4" 230 lbs. I just got back into biking after about 10 years off. I recently purchased a Breezer Supercell which I love. I've been riding at least once a week and signed up for my first race for continued motivation. I hope to get down to 200 but I would be happy with 210.


----------



## notichn (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm down to 280 from my highest of about 297

Ride a '13 Specialized Crave Expert


----------



## RoddyMcWolfenstein (Dec 11, 2006)

Im 6'0 and approx 345....always been a big dude, but I've reached a new height and not happy with it. I've decided to re-dedicate myself to riding and finally got this rig trail worthy. It's a bit of a frankenbike of newly sourced frame, fork, cockpit, crankset, brakes....combined with some gently used wheels, and drive train moved over from another bike. 

Miele UA 263 frame, RockShox Recon 351 fork, SRAM X9 shifters and dérailleurs, RaceFace Ride Crankset and BB, Shimano hydro brakes, Ritchey Girder wheelset with Pivit hubs, Syncros gain cockpit, and Panaracer Fire XC rubber.


----------



## Riptyd64 (Jul 22, 2015)

6' 291# down from 310# in January
Road bike Giant Roam 1
Off-road bike Trek 4300
Recently got a Kona Explosif. Most awesome hardtail I've ever had. Returned it to bike shop after a week of trails in Moab. Nothing wrong with the bike, I just decided I wanted a full suspension bike.
They are currently searching for a shock/spring setup for a Kona Precept DL that will meet my needs. Hope they figure it out soon!


----------



## Adam0778 (Jan 2, 2015)

*5'8" and 305# on a Pivot Mach 5*

I am a shorter fella, no getting around that. All the stretching I have done has not made me any taller, so I accept my 5'8" height. However, I am also a solid 305lbs of iron draped in shame. This is a scary weight for me as I have never been this big. I have only myself to blame. Although I will never be a euo-size bib wearer, I would like to drop at least 50lbs and enjoy my bike more! 
Speaking of my bike...the best thing I have going is my super cool bike. I have a Pivot Mach 5 with Stans wheels and ZTR hubs. Full SRAM group - X9 shifters, XX derailleurs and hydro brakes. Fox front and rear shocks and Raceface crank, stem, bars and post. 
This truly is the sweetest bike I have ever had. Just wish I could ride it like I used to. Does anyone on here ever feel like your bike is disappointed in you or your bike is secretly laughing at you?


----------



## E-Wing (Jun 22, 2015)

Finally got my 1st mountain bike 2015 Fuel EX7


----------



## hadley.michael (May 4, 2015)

5'11" 260 with a goal of 240 by end of summer.

Just got a Airborne Guardian. Love it so far, other than the pedaling uphill part. . . .


----------



## Square01 (May 17, 2015)

I'm down to 231 from 257 at my max. My goal is 215 (my weight when I got out of the Army). I started with a Sport Chalet bike but quickly upgraded after a couple months. Now enjoying a 2015 Diamondback Mason FS. Upgraded it with a KS LEV DX dropper, Hope Pro 2 EVO hubs, DT Swiss spokes, Stans Flow rims and Spank Spike pedals. I ride at least twice a week.


----------



## Square01 (May 17, 2015)

5'10" at 230 pounds. I started at 257 pounds. My goal is anything under 220 pounds.

My bike is a 2015 Diamondback Mason FS. I've changed out the wheels to Stans Notubes ZTR Flows, the hubs to Hope Pro 2 Evos and the spokes to DT Swiss Champions. I also added IceTech rotors in 203mm-f and 180mm-r to battle brake fade. KS LEV DX dropper post and Spank Spike pedals. I want to get Hope dual piston brakes soon.


----------



## Mungusaurus (Jun 11, 2015)

Got the new Supercell in June, weighed 290 down from 305 in March. Weighed myself this morning and now my setup is 18lbs lighter! Love this bike. Was thinking about changing it to a 10 speed with a 28 or 30 front and the new Praxis 11-40 on the back but changed my mind, why mess with a good thing! 
Down a total of 33lbs since I started riding again in March, way more confident and making climbs I could only dream of 6 months ago.


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

56 years old, ~320 lbs, 6'1" and have a bad left elbow from a snowboarding accident.

I've got a Biria Easy Boarding 3 speed that I'm upgrading to 8 speed IGH to better handle the hills on the concrete bike trails around Kansas City.


----------



## T horse (Jun 25, 2006)

For fork and shock problems. Check with PUSH (suspension repair company out of Colorado) they might have some answers for you.


----------



## T horse (Jun 25, 2006)

Clyde status is 200lbs and up.


----------



## furman5985 (Aug 19, 2015)

6'5", 335 lbs. riding a 2015 Haro Double Peak 29 Sport with a 20" frame. Just bought it yesterday evening. Planning on hitting some light trails this weekend at Amelia Island in Florida. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Mattman (Feb 2, 2004)

Ten years ago at the very start of this thread I was 245# now I'm 290#. Yikes, that what comes from riding a lot less I guess. My son and I did Karate for about 6 years and it took almost all of my riding time. I got stronger in some respects and have better balance, but my cardio is way down. Not enough sustained motion with the karate. In the last year I stopped karate and haven't done much of anything...hence the last 20 pounds. Time to get back on the bike.


----------



## dannyboydanger (Mar 20, 2013)

6 ft, about 265 or so, 34 years old. I used to ride a lot as a teenager, but haven't ridden much since then. Just started to try to get back into it. Not happy with myself at this weight at all, it's by far my heaviest ever. 
For now riding a 2007 Diamondback Response that's been lightly upgraded (fork, handlebars, stem, grips, pedals). It's actually a pretty comfortable bike for me. If I do ride consistently, I'm going to look into either slowly upgrading it, or springing for something nicer, probably on the used marke.
Right now I'm riding to work 1-2 times a week (about 3 miles, half pavement half hardpack) and then some light trail work with my son about every other weekend. Trying to find time to ride as often as possible is going to be the challenge.


----------



## Bigmatt125 (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm 6'1" and 225 and dropping. My exercise was limited over the past year. 

I just got a Salsa El Mariachi 2. The bike seems great for a heavy weight except for the wheels. The jury is still out on the strength of the Shimano MT66 wheels at my weight, but I'm thinking they should be a little better than other comparable stock wheels. I'll build some appropriate wheels in time. Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention I blew out my first Shimano free hub the other day. Isn't that a rite of passage for a Clydesdale?


----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello, checking in from Tucson AZ. I am 5'11" and 245 lbs. What can I say , I like beer
I feel my best around 210 lbs. I am literally a clydesdale with big bones.
I am also a collector of mountain bikes and road.

My Hoard:
Klein carbon Mantra, Klein Mantra Comp, Klein Adept Race, Klein Quantum Pro, 1989 Merlin Resto-Mod, Baracuda A2M, Cannondale Raven, Cannondale Killer V, Cannondale F600, Alpinestars AL Mega XT, Specialized XC Comp, Titus HCR, Lightspeed Saber, GT STS, Trek Custom Cruiser SS, Gary Fisher Mt. Tam, Pinarello Paris.


----------



## Bhaalgorn (Jul 16, 2015)

6'3", 225ish lbs, down from 262 lbs. I thought my goal was 210, but being close to that is making me rethink about going to 190. 

I'm riding a 2014 C'dale Trail SL3 SS. Dang fine workout! About to enter my first race now that I've been hitting the trails almost daily for the last several months.


----------



## Senzo (Sep 10, 2015)

47, 5'11 360lbs and riding a 16' Gravity Monster fatbike. So far, knees hurt and butt hurts. I'm hoping I can make this work. I don't understand how some of you big clydes can sit on those narrow seats.


----------



## Einhelm (Sep 20, 2015)

6'3 300lbs and I am currently riding an Airborne Guardian 29er. Absolutely love the bike, it doesn't feel as if its getting ready to split in half when I ride it, although the brakes need a little adjusting :blush:


----------



## ginty (Mar 30, 2012)

6'1 290

Riding a 2009 Specialized Rockhopper Pro


----------



## Wildbird99 (Dec 7, 2014)

Senzo said:


> 47, 5'11 360lbs and riding a 16' Gravity Monster fatbike. So far, knees hurt and butt hurts. I'm hoping I can make this work. I don't understand how some of you big clydes can sit on those narrow seats.


Hey Senzo. I've been riding a Gravity Bullseye Monster since last December (about 7-800 miles) and it has been great. I have always had problems with seats, even going back to my roadbike days in the 80s-90s, so I test lots of them. I'm only 242 lbs (started at 264), but my favorites thus far are the WTB Speed V and the Ergon SMC3. If you have a local bike shop it would be worthwhile to have them measure your sit bones and set up the seat/handlebar positions. That would be the best step toward helping the butt and knee pain. The Monster is a great bike and will serve you well. Hang in there, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

ATM 225lbs 6'2", 36 inseam. 
Trek Marlin, with recon gold set at 150lbs, tires are aired up to firm but not hard. I like a squishy ride when on a trail, grip and ride over speed. Stopped riding for a year, started again because I got way to heavy and I needed an out from work.


----------



## itworks (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello,
I'm 46 @ 6'2" 255#s riding a 2014 Cannondale Scalpel 29r 4. I've been riding for a year now but have not lost any weight. My diet has not been good at all but I'm starting to turn that around. My rig is stock except for and XT set up and INFERNO 29 wheels on GEAX Saguaro tires. These pics are after a 25 mile ride in Virginia Key in Miami, Fl. I'm on the Left. 














Thanks


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

*6'7" 260lbs Fat bike Motobecane Sturgis Bullet Titanium*








Freshly assembled and unridden in this pic.
6'7" 260lbs rding a new Motobecane Sturgis Bullet Ti 21" XL stock

651mm top tube effective. Fits well, could use a riser bar and go from 90mm to 60mm stem for perfect fit. Seatpost has 25mm offset stock.
Very much enjoying it.


----------



## 2wTrekr (Oct 1, 2015)

I am heavy rider (240-250), *but* I am not known to haul domestic lager around 
through the snow at Christmas time, whilst wearing sleigh-bells, whilst an ear-worm 
beer jingle music plays.

I ride a '95 red 'anodized' (matte) metallic-finish Schwinn Moab .3 mostly 
(stock with steel heavy-duty 1.25" rims w/ 12ga. spokes), and 

sometimes a Mongoose Dolomite with a few upgrades: 

SunRun 7sp rear cog, 14-34T
175mm Truvativ IsoFlow crankset (square, w/ single 33T ring)
45NRTH Hüsker Dü tires---older model 27 (or 72?) t.p.i. , I think
RaceFace extended 400mm seat tube
Nashbar SC-1 seat (which I discovered here on Canoe's Dolomite thread, thx)
Plastic platform pedals (brand?)

My favorite upgrade: Green 3m Diamond-Grade Retro-Reflective tape, 
wrapping most of the frame, secured with zipties.
Lights up green!


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

6' 3" 265 lbs as the stork delivered.

2015 Diamondback Atroz Comp


----------



## Tigerstripe40 (May 4, 2008)

I'm 5'10"/1.778m and 245lbs/110kg ride ready. 
I ride
2007 Raleigh XXIX+G 29er 
2007 Transition DirtBag
2009 Yeti RDH

I have found that I cannot ride on wheels with fewer than 32 spokes, cannot ride anything that is made from with Carbon Fiber, or anything XT/XTR/X.9/X.0 and ligher parts. I just habitually break it all.


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

6'11" khs 3000 all season (4.8 fat tire_) 21" frame

favorite bike ever. been riding for 45 years


----------



## Robert Iconoclast (Oct 8, 2015)

6'5", 240#.. This is actually my first post on MTBR! Anyway, I'm riding a Ghost Tacana Pro-6 (XL). It replaces a GT Karakoram Comp (XL). My GT felt like a larger bike but the ghost is much better equipped, lighter and more responsive on the trail. I added 180 mm cranks (actually swapped the 180mm upgrade, from the GT. I'm thinking about a riser bar upgrade. Any suggestions, advice or pointing me to the right post...on that (the bars) would be appreciated.


----------



## geezracer (Jul 11, 2009)

6'3" 250lbs ... trying to get back down to 215-220

2012 Diamondback Scapegoat - Custom Build
2015 Raleigh Tekoa - Custom Build
2016 Framed Alaskan


----------



## 53x11 (Jan 28, 2014)

2016 santa Cruz Bronson XL has changed geometry, and made the frame size more or less normal (used to be 1 size too small)

Please see the articles and this spreadsheet for comparison

First Ride: 2016 Santa Cruz Bronson | BIKE Magazine

First Ride: 2016 Santa Cruz Bronson | BIKE Magazine

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1LUxkVzEWlzY2qHG36y20Fcaqmg0KP_GMiqqRsXJ5Sgw/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## crazyoldfool (Jul 2, 2015)

49yrs @ 5'10" and 240#
2016 Specialized Stumpy 6Fattie
Finally got tired of turning my Scott 29'ers rims into taco's and got me a Fattie! Of course Ill still need to get better at landing! Feeling great. This time 2 years ago I was around 280 and would have had to rest after loading the bike in the car. Got down to 210, moved, started a new job and grew back up a little.Im sure Ill be back to a lean mean 200 by this time next year though................. Traded wheats(bread), grains(bread),alcohol (liquid bread) and sugar (bread) for greens and tons of bacon!! Good times!


----------



## bpm89 (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm 6'4 about 205-210 and i ride a Salsa Spearfish with an XL frame. Started out at 240 on a trek x-cal then lost weight added muscle and now i fly on a fs. My buddies tell me i make the bike look small tho


----------



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

M320 said:


> 6'4 290#. XXL Santa Cruz Tallboy LTc.


This is my dream bike. Colors and all. Right now I'm on a Scott Genius 710


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

BigR1971 said:


> 6'2" and 373lbs just got into riding to hopefully lose some weight. I have a 2014 Raleigh Talus 29er


I was wondering how has it been going for you I am about the same weight but 2 inches shorter. Hows the bike holding up.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

E-Wing said:


> Exercise on the road bike and diet
> 
> Before
> View attachment 997395
> ...


Great work. my highest was 405 now down to 375 still trying to decide on what bike I am going to get. fatbike or 27.5


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

6'3" and after only riding maybe 4 times in the last year and not doing much of anything because of surgeries I have gained like 40 pounds so I am right around 310 now . I picked up this 2016 XL Orbea Loki h30 on xmas eve when it came into the shop we got it rideable and I had my first ride in months with my son on christmas day. Really out of shape but this bike is a blast to ride looking forward to more rides to come.


----------



## TRaGiK (Feb 23, 2012)

5'7" and 250 pounds. Last rode 3 years ago for a short time, and got out of it till a week ago. Diagnosed with diabetes 2 weeks ago, and needed something to do for excersize, so that I can hopefully drop the meds after dropping some weight. Hope to drop 50 pounds and the meds by the end of the year.

Picked up a new '15 Specialized Pitch Comp, size medium.


----------



## Squeakybike (Jan 7, 2016)

This is an awesome section!

I'm 5'10.5" at down to 245lb. from 260lb. I promised myself that if I dropped below 250lb I would get a mountain bike and have some fun. So here I am! Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## BigZeee (Dec 12, 2015)

6'3 240 pounds

Niner Air 9 Carbon XL


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

BZ, that's a pretty bike, love the reds


----------



## BigZeee (Dec 12, 2015)

Jing said:


> BZ, that's a pretty bike, love the reds


Thanks. I have just finished the build. Great deal on a frame from Backcountry.com and red Race Face components happened to be on sale on Amazon 

Big Zee


----------



## snaggleto0th (Jan 14, 2016)

Sup guys, glad I can talk to fellow clydesdales finally! I just posted in general discussion for my first post but thought Id post here too! I probably currently weigh about 260lbs at the moment due to not riding as much and holiday times got me good and Im about 5'11". But finally trying to ride my mtb more and getting back on the trainer and getting in some road rides. My goal is just to be able to climb better and up my cardio and also in the process drop some weight to close to 225 or so. The less the better right?! I currently ride a 2016 Trek Remedy 7 27.5" and Im loving it more than my old low spec'ed 29er hardtail. I will soon try to post my progression and what not. Its hard to ride more than twice a week due to working a 8-5 mon-fri and the closest MTB trail is 60 miles away. Glad to be able to join here!


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

dont focus totally on weight as i had been...i should have been taking notice of measurements as i have not lost that much weight in 2015 but i have gone down one size in jeans 

lost 5kg last year i did get down even lower but put it back on


----------



## snaggleto0th (Jan 14, 2016)

theMISSIONARY said:


> dont focus totally on weight as i had been...i should have been taking notice of measurements as i have not lost that much weight in 2015 but i have gone down one size in jeans
> 
> lost 5kg last year i did get down even lower but put it back on


Yah weight isnt the biggest issue for me, more on my size. I got a beer belly and love handles and some hee hooters id like GONE so time to wipe some dust off the gym membership card too. MAYBE just MAYBE lay off the heavy IPA's.....nah cant quit those lol.


----------



## Roadkill128 (Jan 6, 2016)

Holding steady at 6'3 and 240 lbs. I ride an 01 Specialized enduro pro ht.


----------



## bleepandbloop (Oct 16, 2015)

6'3" and fluctuate between 260-280 depending on training. I am trying to turn that around and get back down to sub 230 where I used to run pain free. I recently realized that being able to back squat 450 was pointless when I am out of breath on short jogs. So the transition has begun.

I ride a Felt Trail 9 (29") with the only modification being a Fox front fork. I am interested to see where this next year takes me as my entire training focus is turned 180*


----------



## Rhodyman (Aug 7, 2015)

6' and currently 214lbs. I started a pretty strict low carb diet & consistent gym workouts a couple weeks ago so I'm hoping to be 19x in a month or two! I'm down 10 pounds from my starting weight. 

I ride a Giant Talon 29er that has some upgrades (most importantly a fork swap to a Rockshox TK Gold).


----------



## Rocket Dog (Mar 7, 2012)

6'1" and now at 200lbs, down from 240lbs three years ago. I used to be a very competitive 165Lb XC racer, and then I got hit a dragged by a car and that resulted in me being left disabled. After learning to walk and talk again I got back on the trainer, when I started 20 minutes was a struggle but I have worked my way up from there over almost a decade. This year I am doing my first 24hr Solo, I know I won't be on the podium but it will be a victory for me regardless. 

My bike of choice is a Santa Cruz Highball Carbon 29er with my trusty and indestructable Industry Nine wheels, I also ride a Misfit Dissent singlespeed.


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

6'3 260ish lbs. Hope to be down to 210-220 by the end of the year.

Just picked up a new ride to get back into it. 
Closeout 2012 Fuji Outland 1.0 29er









:thumbsup:


----------



## Gritty5010 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hey guys. First post on here. I'm 5'11", started at 290lbs a month ago, down around 268lbs currently. 
I was an XC racer when I was a teenager, but now at 36, I'm a slug. I have 3 bikes. I have a 2003 Kona Caldera, a 2011 Cannondale CAADX 105 cyclocross bike and a 2014 Santa Cruz 5010C. 

I'm whipped into quite the frenzy to get back into riding this spring. I bought an indoor trainer and I've been hammering away on that to get some stamina.


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice. Keep the good work. Take the dust away from your possessions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ2016 (Feb 15, 2016)

Im 6'11"/285lbs and just barely literally getting into mountain biking and have no idea what the $h!+ to ride! Help a fellow gargantuan brother out. Heard of oversized xxxl frames from Zinn bikes and Maxx bikes, but seriously need some guidance. Did just get my wife a 2005 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc in brand new shape, now we're scouring something for me. Heard good things about Specialized, Santa Cruz, Fuji...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Problem is at your height u may run into issues with the big name brands making bikes that big. Your weight isn't an issue just getting a bike that doesn't feel like your riding a kids bike.

The specialty companies is going to be the way to go. The fastest way to ruin the experience of mountain biking is on a bike that doesn't fit.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

I believe a good choice for you is to go a titanium hard tail custom. My2 cents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

tigris99 said:


> Problem is at your height u may run into issues with the big name brands making bikes that big. Your weight isn't an issue just getting a bike that doesn't feel like your riding a kids bike.
> 
> The specialty companies is going to be the way to go. The fastest way to ruin the experience of mountain biking is on a bike that doesn't fit.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Or try. kHs. Xxl









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

protsi said:


> Or try. kHs. Xxl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to this website

https://zinncycles.com/Zinn/index.php/about/project-big-custom-series/hardtail/titan-world-travel.

I'm 100% they can put you in the right track for a tall guy like you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

RJ2016 said:


> Im 6'11"/285lbs and just barely literally getting into mountain biking and have no idea what the $h!+ to ride! Help a fellow gargantuan brother out. Heard of oversized xxxl frames from Zinn bikes and Maxx bikes, but seriously need some guidance. Did just get my wife a 2005 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc in brand new shape, now we're scouring something for me. Heard good things about Specialized, Santa Cruz, Fuji...


Ventana make XXL & XXXL frames, with more modern geometry.


----------



## WASHOFSKYC (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello god be with you, 6'7" 220 lbs my cannondale trail 7 29er jumbo is very uncomfortable. I am giving up on bikes for now, wishing someone will buy my bike, have a bus pass now and walk, feel much better, will be posting a classified, i joined the forum today god be praised


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

6'3 down to 230-235ish now (this is generally my walking around/playing weight as I am bulky musculature wise as a former college athlete that still likes the gym and very large framed; 6'8 wingspan and size 17 shoe) from 370ish last January. I am still trimming/cutting up my physique but feel great about my progress so far! A number of health issues plus just me making excuses for being fat and lazy (i.e. comfortable + married) helped me stack on a good amount of weight over the past few years. It feels so good to get that weight off (and show myself I can get it off relatively quickly still at 30+). Have gotten back into riding seriously and am working on finishing a 2016 Trans AM 27.5 that I am putting final touches on. I am hoping to have my new ride ready for spring hitting in full force here in the gross mid-western part of the US. Can't wait to get back into the swing of things and start hitting the races again!

For all you other Clyde's out there working on getting fit/keeping fit just keep grinding and you will eventually get back to the point where your body feels good and it doesn't suck to push through the long workout/ride sessions! It has been such a significant positive shift in my day to day life I just want to encourage everyone to keep at it!


----------



## Xjtim (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey all...6'2" 250lbs, size 14 feet, xxxl glove.... I'm built like an NFL line backer, big frame, not slender in any sense of the word, if I lost weight id be lucky to get to 220, and I'm damn proud of my largeness!! 

Anyhow, I bought myself a diamondback recoil 29er to get into the whole fs mtb thing. seems solid enough, I know it's not the best money can buy, but it does what I need it to do and hasn't broke yet, I've upgraded to some mavics, an slx/deore 2x10 and a xc32tk fork...just about done investing in this bike except for the rear shock. So far, I'm in it about $1k total. I got a screaming good deal on a year end closeout on the bike itself, with a warranty too...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecialCshoe (Mar 29, 2016)

I ride a 2014 trek remedy 7 *check sig* I started mountain biking in 2013 weighing in almost 300 lbs. I rode a hard tail trek marlin 29er. I weight in at 245 now and its still falling off


----------



## OldAZGoat (Mar 25, 2016)

6'6", 236 lbs. (down from 270 lbs. last August). I ride a Specialized Camber Comp 29 (size XXL frame), best fitting bike I've ever owned.


----------



## mpkav (Nov 5, 2011)

This is GREAT! I've been riding mountain bikes on and off for many years. I'm 6'2" and 330 pounds and a former college offensive lineman. I've never really gotten away from the eating habits of a lineman but have have gotten away from the working out and my weight has gone way up. I just got a close out 2014 Trek Fuel EX9 and I have a 2015 Trek Farley 5 also. I'm already down 15 pounds in just over a month and I'm looking at losing a total of 100 pounds!! I've always had trouble finding info on bike stuff pertaining to big guys so this is awesome! Thanks to everyone for contributing, there is some great information here!


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm 6'8 and 280ish and purchased this 2015 Giant Revel 29er XL 22"frame for riding pathways and sidewalks!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jos311 (Feb 24, 2016)

6'3" 310 - just picked up this Diamondback Overdrive Comp


----------



## ACLakey (Jul 7, 2012)

6'0" bouncing between 235 and 240lb. I sold my Enduro 29 and picked up this gem of a Niner Rip 9. Great bike so far, MUCH lighter than the E29.


----------



## Scoot3r (Apr 4, 2016)

Going to say I'm "new" as I've just made an account today, but I've crept MTBR and this sub-forum in particular for a long while. I'm 6'3" 260lbs. I started riding back in 2014 on a Trek X-Caliber 8 29er hardtail. Most recently decided to give full suspension a shot with a Fuji Reveal 1.1 27.5". Still a heavier bike, but I'm more interested in something that will endure trails with me in the saddle until weight drops some more.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Down to 225 from a high of 285 - no meds, organic, exercise etc.. LOT'S of water!!

For RJ2016 - Surly Ogre XXL??? I love everyone's suggestions but this might work for less $$$


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

*Inspiring*



pfund28 said:


> Down to 225 from a high of 285 - no meds, organic, exercise etc.. LOT'S of water!!
> 
> For RJ2016 - Surly Ogre XXL??? I love everyone's suggestions but this might work for less $$$


Thanks for speaking up, 6f 4" 249.8 down from 262, goal is 235. I was beginning to think its an unrealistic goal


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

AndyMc2006 said:


> Thanks for speaking up, 6f 4" 249.8 down from 262, goal is 235. I was beginning to think its an unrealistic goal


CAN be done!! for me it's NO grains - wheat, oats, rice, corn... lot's of leafy greens - nothing processed. Coffee/tea/water - no soda's etc..
working out 2-4x a week and RIDE!!!


----------



## ELECTRIC_YETI (Dec 6, 2013)

sounds like whole 30. down 26 lbs in 7 weeks. works for me. after a month ive allowed one cheat meal a week. did it last year but then slugged out last fall/winter. was back up to 275. so decided to do it again and make some permanent changes. we shall see.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

6-3 ...262 pnds ..started at 312 about 18 months ago when i started riding .if i could get to 235 i would be stoked ..just built my first ground up bike








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

I am 5'10, 265lb... I ride a Stache7 29+ and a Niner Air9Carbon


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

6'8 and 285 riding a Giant Revel 29er XL or 22"frame and loving the rides to work and home for exercise 10 miles round trip !.....









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

6,1 and 260 riding a rockstar TITUS and love it. Goal is 220.









But just for a change I'm running next week the MS150









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi again. I'm 6'7" and 255lbs. Was 215lbs when I posted here three years ago and would like to get somewhere near that again, as I just signed up for a 6hr race at the end of August.

Will be entering the veteran/singlespeed class and riding my Talbot Frameworks 29er.


----------



## Jdls85 (Jul 6, 2013)

New Here, 6'2 310 lbs. Just bought a Specialized Fuse 6fattie. I am picking it up from the shop tomorrow. Ill post some pics when i am able to get it out on the dirt. Really excited to get this thing muddy and enjoy the ride.


----------



## cedjunior (May 26, 2016)

6'6" 325ish. Currently ride an old GT Outpost that I've had since I was 16. Looking to replace it with something that doesn't feel small, or creek/squeak as I ride.


----------



## rickgoing (Feb 20, 2011)

6'2. 289. Riding a GT Zaskar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

6'2" and 205lbs, got back into cycling in 2014 after quitting smoking in 2012. Getting back into riding here in the mountains (lived in south TX when I was into it before) was a rude awakening for sure, but I'm all about it now, get better every season, and my motorcycles collect dust. 

2016 Trek Fuel EX 9 29er
Soma B side SS
Gravity Deadeye Monster SS fattie
Haro Steel Reserve 1.2 dirt jumper
Trek Domane 4.3 disc road bike


----------



## hildebeb (May 29, 2016)

*First 29er and first time on a mtb in 8 Years*

I am 6'5" at 290. Just picked up a Specialized Crave Comp 29er XXL.


----------



## azzadee (Jun 6, 2016)

Stumbling across this forum has got me pumped up for getting back into riding. Currently sitting at 295 and 6'1 but wanting to get to 200 as my goal.

Went and got myself a Fuse Fattie after starting back out riding on my 07 Jamis XLT which was too small and well loved. Found my love for cycling again and now where I live we have more trail access than ever before.


----------



## weezerfan84 (May 17, 2016)

I'm currently 6'1", 235lbs, riding an XL 2014 Transition Bandit 29er.


----------



## Square01 (May 17, 2015)

I'm 5'10" and 217lbs. I started riding last year at 257lbs, broke my arm the end of last August and couldn't ride for about six months - weighed about 227, but went up to 238. Started riding hard about two months ago and dropped to where I'm at now. Shooting to hit 200lbs sometime soon. Also, just picked up this 2016 Kona Process 153DL a couple days ago.


----------



## BigRigTrigg (Jun 10, 2016)

I am 6'8", 300 lbs. I ride a 2012 Trek Marlin 29er with 2.3s on both wheels. 

This is problematic, as it is almost too big for the frame, and as a result, i cant use inner ring without the front derailleur grinding on the back tire. This is no big deal, as it grips so nice and i don't use inner ring in eastern Virginia anyway. 

Goal when i have more money is an Ice Cream Truck.


----------



## bigkuri (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello, 6'2.5" (every half inch counts!  and 260 pounds. Thinnest I've ever been is 220; big boned/solid frame; rarely meet anyone with hands the size of mine! I was 220 from 14 to 35, then injury and laziness took it's toll. And too much beer!

Currently living in the UK and after 8 years of no cycling returning to it with the incentive of a new frame build up of a Cotic Solaris; pretty binary views on them when researching here, but I love the look, the brand, and that it is a small hand-made English firm with excellent customer service  

Get the XL grey frame this Friday! 


I love this forum, it is the ONLY place I've found on the net that answers some of the constant questions I've had - which dropper post etc.. :thumbsup:


----------



## okmtbr (Apr 21, 2006)

6'5", 225 lbs riding a Santa Cruz Tall Boy (aptly named!) Carbon XXL frame
Finally, a perfect fit for me that's super comfortable to ride in all conditions!


----------



## EvilSmrk (May 10, 2016)

5' 11" probably around 230 lbs (its been a while sense I actually stepped on a scale)

Currently riding Gravity Bullseye Monster.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

6'6" here and around 200lbs and these are my 36er bikes! If you have tall friends, send them to me. I fabricate these for even taller mates!


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

RJ2016 said:


> Im 6'11"/285lbs and just barely literally getting into mountain biking and have no idea what the $h!+ to ride! Help a fellow gargantuan brother out. Heard of oversized xxxl frames from Zinn bikes and Maxx bikes, but seriously need some guidance. Did just get my wife a 2005 Specialized Hardrock Comp Disc in brand new shape, now we're scouring something for me. Heard good things about Specialized, Santa Cruz, Fuji...


mmmm... ok I will mention DirtySixer bikes then!


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

davidfrench said:


> 6'6" here and around 200lbs and these are my 36er bikes! If you have tall friends, send them to me. I fabricate these for even taller mates!
> 
> View attachment 1079703


Whoever this guy is, where is his Helmet, gloves, shorts, kneepads and bike shoes?


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

It's me! 
yeah, Santa Cruz CA, riding style. Went out for casual ride and ended up on the trails, my wife helping me shoot some pics... 
I usually get ATGATT when I ride...


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

I am 6'0 380 former Field and track thrower. I was finally able to pull the trigger and get me a bike. I swear there are way to many options for bikes. My new bike is a Diamondback Mason Trail 27.5+ it coming next week and My friend is putting it together for me at his shop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

6'4" and 220 lbs. I'm looking to drop some lbs, that's what I'm here for!


----------



## Getmeinshape (Jul 2, 2016)

Me too, bro. As soon as I get my 10 replys in...


----------



## Big Rigger (Jul 4, 2016)

6'5" 240lbs.(down from 272 on Apr.2) and just bought a new Specialized Hardrock 29er. XL frame with V brakes and i believe its a 2014.


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

6'2" 265-270ish and I ride a 16 Specialized Rockhopper Sport 29er. Since I got it I swapped the seat to an WTB tossed the stock pedals for some Spec Bennies and tossed the Suntour fork for a Manitou Marvel Pro. Looking to go 1x11 with it and upgrade here and there.


----------



## Polyfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm 5'9" and sittting at 276lb currently. Don't ride just yet but have decided to change my lifestyle and drop some extra baggage. I tried the running/jogging/walking....just end up on the couch thing. I used to ride as a kid all the time with a NEXT mountain bike (not usre what kind). I needed something that got me out moving more and figured I would turn back to this. Any suggestions on bikes to help the born-again rider is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## BullseyePrecision (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm 6'5" and have been losing weight currently at 265 but would like a bike that supports at least 300 to be safe. I am interested in the Specialized Fatboy, Specialized Fuse, or The Trek Stache. Anyone that's big have any experience with those?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I am 270 and ride a Stache 5 and haven't had a problem with it. Fun bike.


----------



## DanInVA (Dec 13, 2015)

I am 240 and I have a GT Backwoods and a Charge Plug. Love the mtb, but I have been spending more time on the roadie lately. It was a birthday gift from the wife.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRugger03 (Jul 28, 2014)

*6 4, 300 on a Kingdom Vendetta Plus*

I am 6' 4" and around 300 pounds. I am absolutely loving my Kingdom Vendetta Plus with boost hubs and 2.8 tires. I would recommend this HT to any big boy (or normal sized guy) who enjoys a smooth, comfortable ride even without rear suspension. I am over the limit of most full suspension rear shocks. It would cost me $3000 dollars to have a custom coil made for an 11-6.....my goal is to get down to 250 so I can put an 11-6 on my full suss Kingdom Hex.


----------



## numbfeet79 (Jul 6, 2012)

*6'2 285lb riding a 27.5'' Pitch*

Just got my 2017 Specialized Pitch ..Matte Black / Blue..27.5'' XL frame with fork lockout for $525.00..:eekster:

Fast bike and fun..great work out.. :thumbsup:


----------



## acrowe6239 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello 
Really pleased to see this section. I am nothing special on this thread at 6'4'' and 270 but I hardly ever see anyone my size when I am riding

I have several bikes in my garage 2016 Kona Honzo ST, 2010 Specialized Demo, 2012/2015 Kona HeiHei (frame replaced on warranty), 2014 Norco Bigfoot, 1995 Kona Caldera, 2012 Kona Kahuna.

I think my current favorite is the Honzo, it is a blast to ride in most conditions. 

I found this section searching for information about stronger more durable freehubs as I am terrible bike destroyer. I built my Honzo in June and have already wrecked a rear wheel, two shimano freehubs and a bottom bracket.


----------



## bellnghmrider (Jul 26, 2016)

6'3", 250. Just picked up my first bike in over 25 years. Got a Fuji Nevada 1.7 29er HT. Forgot how much fun this is. Instantly bit by upgradeitis when I realized all the stock parts are, eh, less than stellar. Between this, golf, and motorcycles, I need to find a hobby that isn't so $$$.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

6'2" 258. Bikes in my sig. plus just ordered a Kona Private Jake SSCX frame to build up.


----------



## shepzla (Apr 15, 2014)

6.6 and only 270. Love it. I got back in to riding 6 years ago. Had a Trek 8000. now have a 13 Scott Spark XL. Love the squish bike. Took a wile to dial in the suspension.


----------



## el_dedo (Oct 5, 2013)

5'10" 240lb, yup that big

Intense Tracer 275a, pro build, 2015
Trek Fuel EX 29", P1 build, 2017


----------



## OttaCee (Jul 24, 2013)

6'2" 240lbs
XC Ride 2014 Niner Rip 9 aluminum - Very plush for a big guy


Downhill on a Specialized Demo


----------



## adrian.glover (Apr 12, 2016)

I am 6'4", 250 lbs, fairly lean. I try to ride daily, be it for commute or fun. My 2 main whips here:


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

BullseyePrecision said:


> I'm 6'5" and have been losing weight currently at 265 but would like a bike that supports at least 300 to be safe. I am interested in the Specialized Fatboy, Specialized Fuse, or The Trek Stache. Anyone that's big have any experience with those?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I am 6'3" and 300lbs running a Orbea Loki which very similar to fuse (if I hadn't gotten such a killer deal on my Loki I'd have a fuse) and have had great luck with it holding up to my big ass. The 27+ I feel works really well for big guys and the wheels have held up fine. If I recall they have the same fork also which has also held up much better then I expected


----------



## rodfather450r (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey y'all its been a bit since I've been on here. I'm a 6'2 roadie at 220 right now working toward sub clyde! I've got a Motobecane HT 26er I've had a few years but I'd really like to upgrade to a full suspension 29er. I was at 250 in January, so I'm hopeful that adding MTN biking back in will help me push through that last 20lbs.


----------



## JCLEMMONS29 (May 2, 2015)

I'm 6'1 and 260 and I'm riding a 20" Haro Flightline 29 Trail


----------



## bigguy1 (Jul 14, 2016)

6" and currently at 245. I was at 325 9 months ago. Got a bike to help with the weight loss as the treadmill did not agree with my Achilles. Got myself a Genesis UAP 29er as a starter. Wanted to make sure I would enjoy it before spending big money. So far I've upgrade date pedals and saddle. Here's a pic before the upgrades


----------



## cep_32 (Aug 8, 2016)

6'8" tall and 110kg. Just picked up my new ride, a Trek Fuel EX8 29er


----------



## jc.dempsey (Aug 11, 2016)

6' and 230 pounds. Just picked up a Kona Lava Dome last weekend. I'm gonna see if I like it enough before I spend the big bucks.


----------



## CB2423 (May 14, 2012)

6'5" on a good day and about 212 pounds. Ride a XL Kona Honzo!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

cep_32 said:


> 6'8" tall and 110kg. Just picked up my new ride, a Trek Fuel EX8 29er
> View attachment 1094316


What size frame did you go with?


----------



## cep_32 (Aug 8, 2016)

23". The first ride is planned for tomorrow morning. I suspect a shorter stem might be in order.


----------



## brkica1999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Does Heckler fit you?


----------



## brkica1999 (Sep 25, 2016)

Does your trek fit you?


----------



## cep_32 (Aug 8, 2016)

Seems to. The top tube is really long which allows me to run the seat forward on the rails (and I have a really long torso). This allows me to sit a bit more comfortably on steep climbs. Downhill the long wheelbase lets me stand in a really great neutral position.

I have changed a few bits like a 140mm Lyrik on the front and a 800mm wide 40mm riser bar (Renthal). All this has brought the handlebars up to the same height as my seat when climbing which helps my dodgy back.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Skinny tires are for little fellas 

I'm 6'4" 225lbs and here's my Rocky Mountain Blizzard with 4.7" Bulldozers (which are awesome).


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Duplicate


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Fun to look at the old pages. The new bikes look so much better. Not just in a fashion sense, but simply in proportion and function.

Think of the trends of the last 10 years:
Wider tires:
10 years ago, 2.0 was a decent width, 1.9 was common for XC.Now standard tires are all 2.3, and plus tires and fat tires are all over the place.
Reinforced casings. 10 years ago, all you get in a tougher casing was DH.
Through axles.
Wider hubs.
More powerful and more heat resistant brakes.
Bigger wheels, 26 was all, now the smallest is 650b, 26fat and 29er are also common.
Wider rims, to prevent tire squirm.
Wider bars, 10 years ago 680 was normal, now 800 is common
Longer reach.

It's like all the trends of the last 10 years have been moving to create better bikes for bigger riders. The average riders seem to to well by it too, but I think the big riders have benefited even more.


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

Did 12 miles today on the bike pushing to 20. 62 miles total on the bike pushing towards 100

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## BareNecessities (Nov 21, 2012)

Some Autumn sun today, so took the Talbot out


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi,

6'5"(195cm), 180 lbs (81kg), 37" inseam.

MTB is a 2017 Trek Fuel Ex 9, 23" size.

In the pic it has a plus front wheel, still waiting for the plus rear wheel to come back in stock.
Running a 170mm crank despite my long legs, to keep pedal strikes reasonable.
Planning to increase fork travel to 140mm to raise the front a bit more too.
780mm wide, 20mm rise Syntace Vector carbon bar. Currently has 'bar-ins' on for some long rides.
Stock 50mm stem.
150mm Reverb III
200mm front rotor, stock 170 rear.
28t oval chainring.


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

*Changing bikes*



mikesee said:


> 10+ years and 94 pages of responses. Great thread Ncj01!


It's also fun to see how the bikes have changed over time. Looking back at the old posts, a lot of those bikes look horribly out of proportion.

I am sure that they didn't do it for the outliers in the market, but the trends and developments in bike design have really benefited bigger riders.

Think of the following trends that are all beneficial to us:


Longer reach
Stronger parts
Wider handlebars
Bigger wheels (29er, 27.5, fatbike, plus)
Wider rims
Through axles
Reinforced tire casings
Wider tires


----------



## Anvil9 (Oct 23, 2016)

New Clyde member here. Current MTB is an old Fuji frame I found but upgraded with SRAM Guide brakes, XTR shifters, Recon fork, and a XT 2x11 drive train. Some parts taken from other hard tails I had. 6'3 265 now have been up to 330 in my old shot-putter days.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Tjaard said:


> It's also fun to see how the bikes have changed over time. Looking back at the old posts, a lot of those bikes look horribly out of proportion.
> 
> I am sure that they didn't do it for the outliers in the market, but the trends and developments in bike design have really benefited bigger riders.
> 
> ...


That is right, proportions are getting better and ever better now that.... there is 32" and 36" wheels... check out my new project here!


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

6'5 tall and 230ish lbs at the moment. 9months into parenthood giving me very little me time  Just got myself a 2nd hand Trek Stache that I bought from a long time member here. Waiting for my first trip out..

2013 Trek Stache XXL custom build.


----------



## BiggAussie (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm new to the forum, I'm 6'7 tall and 580lbs and I don't have a bike at the moment cause I can't find one that will take my weight.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello all. First post for me on mtbr.com.

6'9" 235 lb

I ride a 2017 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 23" (XXL). I also have a 2011 Specialized Rockhopper 23" that was my first bike, but I haven't ridden it in a while. I kinda miss the hardtail for some of the places I ride, but that Rockhopper isn't tough enough for me. I am hoping to see some XXL 29+ hardtails with boost hubs come up in the coming years.

I think I would do better with a larger frame than 23" and with longer cranks, but my wife already flipped out about me spending $3K.


----------



## JBinFla (Nov 28, 2016)

No pic, but I am glad to see this forum (and this 12-year old post!). I'm 5'11" and around 270#. I'm also 42 and think I hit the mid-life crisis and am finally motivated to do something. When I road motorcross years ago I was around 180# and I'm hoping to get at least close to that.... I bought a MTB because I missed motocross and I'm hoping this is almost as fun but a whole lot easier on the body! It's been a while since I've had the wind knocked out of me!

I looked at some of the YouTube videos and I got hooked on the ski slope downhill stuff, that looks so much fun, reminds me of the YZ (yes I was a Yamaha guy!). Been two weeks in, around 100 miles on the bike. I hope to be able to do more, but now I'm riding around 11mph pace and an hour whips me. Is that normal? On some trails the road bikes fly by me like I'm standing still. I've hit a few mph more pushing but can't do that for even a mile. Anyway, I ride a 2017 Trek Marlin 6. Hope to get down to a good weight in a year and buy a FS bike and take me a trip out of flat Florida!


----------



## B888S (Feb 18, 2013)

Ooops posted in the wrong area

Well 240lbs 44yo and my bike are in my sig. Need to get back to where I was about 2 years ago.

Here is a pic of my main ride. '13 Stumpjumper FSR Elite 29er, far from stock


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

51y/o, 260lb's... this is my main ride and race whip.


----------



## DTrain0616 (Dec 11, 2016)

6-1ish here, weigh around 250 ready to hit the trails. I like the feel, and I as a big boy, seems more solid, but "steel is real" all way. I never broken a frame, of any material, but why chance it. Someone asked me being so big, is the weight of steel just not that, more weight? I said, I'm already slower then you despite my legs being stronger then yours, but when we leave here, I'll drink my beer faster then you, one or two pounds won't change any of that.

I ride a Niner SIR9 1x10, full XT, Fox 32 fork
Second I ride a fully rigid Salsa Ala Carte with full XTR 950 with a forged RaceFace crank.


----------



## pilot2482 (Jan 4, 2017)

6'6" 255lbs. 60 yr old. Mainly a road rider, but have three off road bikes. Two Treks and a Mongoose FatTire for the occasional foray into deep snow.


----------



## 1242Vintage (Dec 7, 2013)

5'11'' and 210 lbs. That's down from 265 a few years ago. 

Have a small fleet of bikes. Spesh full squish Epic, Stumpy hardtail 29er, C'Dale alloy road bike, and a couple of cross bikes to keep me rolling in muddy races. 

Love riding and even more love racing. At 210 lbs I am rarely a threat to the podium but that's not the point. Just love the adrenaline and getting out and knocking around the dirt with good friends.


----------



## OLDFATUGLY (Apr 23, 2014)

6'3" 200lbs down from 263lbs. I ride a Kona Honzo st XL full custom build.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

OLDFATUGLY said:


> 6'3" 200lbs down from 263lbs. I ride a Kona Honzo st XL full custom build.
> View attachment 1115689


Nice. I have a Honzo Steel that I've built up for light trail/kicking around on - mind telling me what frame bag that is? I've been kicking one around...I'm on a L so no guarantees on fit but would love to see a side view.


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd like to know as well. Hard to find one for my Atroz Comp

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Walt PR (Jan 27, 2017)

6'4" 340 pounds... Specialized Hardrock 29er Disc Breaks MLO Sun Tour Fork... have lost 10 pounds first two weeks riding and counting calories... Avg 10 Miles per day 11mph, 50 miles per week.


----------



## cliniford (Jul 28, 2012)

6' 4" 330.... Had back surgery 2 weeks ago so the pounds are slowly adding on as i recover but neurosurgeon gave me the go ahead today to start riding for short periods. Current bike is nothing special. 2013 Electra Classic beach cruiser. Went to my LBS today and got some Black Ops BMX bars to make it easier to stand and pedal because its so hilly up here in Whatcom county. Will be watching this forum as I will be looking at getting a new HT once im all healed up.


----------



## saskskier (Jun 6, 2016)

6'4, 280-ish

Riding an 09 XL SC Nomad on the dirt and a 60cm Merckx EMX-3 on the road. Getting some new wheels for the Merckx, so will post pictures once they're on. 

The road thing is still pretty new to me, but I love it. Still a bit snowy/slushy/Ivey out here in Calgary, but I'm very much looking forward to this season.


----------



## Sixshooter44 (Jan 15, 2017)

6'5" and about 360. Building an ice cream truck to play with.


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

My current rig. 2017 TallboyC 27+. Also have a Butcher setup as 650b.
Lost a bunch of weight.. Gained it back.. On a mission to go back down again.
Currently at 284. Happy trails to all the big boys out here doing there thing.


----------



## freebird914 (Jan 11, 2013)

Been awile and I am starting over ... Trek mamba is my ride 29 incher ... Starting weight 358 ... Trying to regain my breathing first ... wish me luck ...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

230lb's @181cm

My new whip...










Nukeproof Scout 290 Comp

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ClydesdaleSSer (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm 5'6" rolling in at 225#. My current steed is a white NINER SIR9 set up single speed.


----------



## bhorocks (Feb 8, 2017)

6'4 205 down from 240 1.5 years ago. Riding salsa Timberjack XL. Setting up for Bikepacking. Bags are hand made by myself. Have some learning to do to make better quality!


----------



## Cliffdog70 (Jan 27, 2017)

Happy to see I'm not the only "BIG BOY" out there....6'2" and a smidge...34" inseem....Feb. '16 I clocked in at 295lbs...and the doc' mentioned tha Diabeetus word...scared the crap out me..after walking and mindful eating, the Missus and my girls brought me home a Hardrock Disc 29er. I have always loved cycling but gave it up for career and family...I'm happy to report I'm currently @227 and riding 50+ miles a week...on the road mostly...soon as I hit 2 bills I'm promised a much better rig...a new stumpy FSR is total moto.


----------



## NeonRyder (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi all! New clyde here, 6'7" and about 380. Main bike is a Civilan Luddite. I like single speeds for some dumb reason. I just bought my 4th last week...
This be my main squeeze!


----------



## Darkk (Jun 13, 2016)

Great great forum. After years riding and feeling alone on my height/weight category someone just mentioned the word "Clydesdales" and googling it, found you guys!!! 

Had no idea there was a group for us, not-so-small people.

Anyway, 6ft2, 295lb at the moment, riding a Cannondale Trail 2, down from 360lb. 
Working to go back to my original weight of 220lb, the leanest I've ever been back in the day of military service!


----------



## dkyser (Mar 4, 2011)

Darkk said:


> Great great forum. After years riding and feeling alone on my height/weight category someone just mentioned the word "Clydesdales" and googling it, found you guys!!!
> 
> Had no idea there was a group for us, not-so-small people.
> 
> ...


Your stats are like mine, except I am 5'10" I was 200 in the service got up to 425. I am currently 325. I had dropped under 300 before last fall but slid a bit.

I just picked up a Specialized Rockhopper.


----------



## sniperf350 (Feb 3, 2017)

6'2" 300lbs 

Just got into cycling and am looking at a first round goal of 250. 

Picked up a 2017 Scott Aspect 940 about 3 weeks ago, done a couple of upgrades(seat, pedals, phone holder, and lights to replace the reflectors) and I'm enjoying it every chance I get!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

sniperf350 said:


> 6'2" 300lbs
> 
> Just got into cycling and am looking at a first round goal of 250.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to put your mileage in the fatboy challenge thread. Its a rolling total of everyone.


----------



## Hairnet (Jul 23, 2013)

6'5" @ 240lbs right now. The heaviest I had been in 10 years :-/

But here is my mean machine:


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Had to quit riding for the most part last year after having 3 surgeries and then cracking the talas bone in my ankle deer hunting in november. Still bouncing around between 290-300lbs but I got a new bike last week and have pretty much ridden it everyday (3-5 miles in the woods and one 10 miler on mup trail).

Pic from a easy day out with my son riding whatever he wanted to ride at the local bike park. These trees didn't used to be this close together. Bike is a 2014 Trek Fuel ex 8.


----------



## rockstar (Jan 23, 2004)

In a previous life I lived and died cycling did century roadie rides after work 2 times a week and mountain for 20-30 miles Saturday and Sunday I stood at 5'8" 160 pounds. Fast forward 11 years add a wife 2 children a mortgage and 40-50 hours a week at work I was still 5'8" but now 235 pounds. I finally had a moment of clarity after my father nearly had a health scare. In the last year I went from 235 to 191. Eating right (smaller meals, no eating past 7 pm, drink lots of water) and a few day a week in the gym made the difference. My goal is to be sub 180 and to get me there I'm attempting to rekindle my love of cycling. Wish me luck

Still riding a Titus racer x and a moots vamoots compact.


----------



## Darkk (Jun 13, 2016)

Good luck, mate!! Life is supposed to be lived! Jump on the bike, pedal, take the kids with you on weekends and go for it!!


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*It's been a while, but here is my new ride.*


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

6-3" about 240 +/- 10 pounds! 
Riding an XL Santa Cruz 5010C.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

6'8 and 290 - 2014 Giant Revel 29er Xl










Sent from my Samsung Note 5


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

5'5" 255, down from 305 on Oct. 1st

2000 Trek 4500 with a few upgrades that I have had for 17 years
2017 Diamondback Atroz Comp - in shipping


----------



## Lt Klaus (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm 6'0" and 290lbs. Just bought a bike yesterday so my journey is just beginning.

I'm riding a 2017 Rocky Mountain Growler 740


----------



## Snowdrift (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi all, First post..
I'm 6'5" and 309. Guess that's going to get me in the club. Hopefully can whittle it down a bit. I haven't ridden in years but gonna give it a whirl. Bought a Moto Fantom ht and gonna see with of us breaks first.


----------



## Erwick (Apr 5, 2017)

6'3" 340 pounds. Looking to get back into mtx, so what bike is recommended. I used to ride a 1997 Giant ATX 890, but have had left wrist and lower back surgeries about 14 and 17 years ago. I used to be 205 pounds too, but haven't seen a 2 front of my weight in a number of years. One awesome wife, 2 kids, stressful office job, 10+ hours a day, and waist line was last on my mind, apparently!


----------



## DaleO (Jan 21, 2006)

51 years old, 6'-5" 320lbs. First day on a bike in 12 years, 2017 21.5 Trek Stache 5. Hope to get back down to the 250 - 260 range.


----------



## Erwick (Apr 5, 2017)

What other bikes did you look at before deciding on the Trek. The Trek Stache 5 is now on my list too!


----------



## DaleO (Jan 21, 2006)

I was looking at Fat Tires but decided a 29" would be better. I was looking at the Santa Cruz line but decided to go with Trek. I was more interested inn the Stache 7 and went to check out a big expo sale a local store has here every year. They didn't have the 7 in an XL frame and the 5 was on sale for $1399 and an XL was on the floor. It also included a voucher for $100 of accessories. Got the bike, tire pump, shock pump, pedals, and bottle cages all for $1399.

So far very happy!


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

I recently upgraded from a 2013 Giant Talon 29er to a 17 Giant Trance Advanced 2. Wasn't sure about the carbon, but man every time I carry it, then my wife's bike it's an amazing difference. I looked for a long time, decided on the 2 due to SRAM/Rockshox being more fat boy friendly. Currently have the sag set to 28% rear, 31% front with no tokens as of yet. Still have quite a bit of pressure left before hitting the max.

I'm 6'4, 300ish (Dropping quickly now that I'm riding again). My wife's Liv Hail laying on the ground..



















Also having tree issues. Clipped that one last night on a blind corner.









So far to make the bike fit me more, I've switched to a Deity Skyline 787mm bar, 40mm (No name) stem, Deity grips, and a Fabric Titanium Scoop in Shallow.


----------



## jfralph (May 25, 2007)

I never knew this forum existed. I am 250#s and know the trials of finding a bike that works. Had a Specialized endure, replaced two sets of wheels before I had a custom set of 819's laced with heavy guage spokes. Problem was I broke hubs, chains, and just seemed to wear out everything real fast. I have since purchased a Giant Anthem, and love it. I don't have as much time to ride now as I used to, but still get out 2-3 times a week in the summer. This bike doesn't seem to be the robust ride I need, but I love it and have logged about 2000 miles on the continental divide trail here in western Montana.


----------



## tatuowen (Jun 27, 2013)

5'10", 265#... Niner Air9 carbon, SS and rigid. Niner Air9 alloy, SS and usually rigid however I will run a 120mm MRP Stage sometimes depending on the race/course/trail. My road bike is an '03 Klein Q-Carbon Race.

View attachment 1135603

View attachment 1135604

View attachment 1135605


Not sure how that thumbnail got on here, or how to remove it :/


----------



## DickyT (Mar 30, 2017)

DickyT said:


> 5'5" 255, down from 305 on Oct. 1st
> 
> 2000 Trek 4500 with a few upgrades that I have had for 17 years
> 2017 Diamondback Atroz Comp - in shipping


248.2 as of this mornings weigh in on the doctors scale (the one that really counts)

Weight aside as I have built some muscle too, I am down 3" on hips, 3" on waist, 1.5" on each thigh and .75" on each arm since the quoted post.

Ride on!


----------



## RicSal (May 12, 2017)

*Noob*

5'8", 430ish. Having a new bike built up. 2017 Honzo ST. Setting up with rigid fork and road tires to start to drop some of this baggage. Will post when bike is done.


----------



## RicSal (May 12, 2017)

*Ride; Kona Honzo ST*

This is a great forum!
Hopefully this will be done by the end of the week so I can start tracking miles. Waiting on a new rear hub. I'm using a simple computer to start with tracking miles.

I'm building it up for road use until I drop enough weight to start trail riding.


----------



## bigtide74 (Jun 2, 2017)

Just started back riding a month ago. I'm a long haul truck driver, so carrying a bike big enough for me involves ratchet straps and tarps, lol. Started at 6'1" 420lbs. Down to 382lbs. I busted the old Wal-Mart Schwinn I pulled out of the garage within a week. Currently have about 33 miles on the Trek X-Caliber 7 I got two weeks ago and loving it! I just wish I had more time to ride!


----------



## DaleO (Jan 21, 2006)

bigtide74 said:


> Just started back riding a month ago. I'm a long haul truck driver, so carrying a bike big enough for me involves ratchet straps and tarps, lol. Started at 6'1" 420lbs. Down to 382lbs. I busted the old Wal-Mart Schwinn I pulled out of the garage within a week. Currently have about 33 miles on the Trek X-Caliber 7 I got two weeks ago and loving it! I just wish I had more time to ride!


How's the X Caliber 7 holding up for you? Did you have to do any upgrades? I have a Stache 7, so far so good, except for slipping seat post.


----------



## bigtide74 (Jun 2, 2017)

Great so far. Bone stock and actually got it for $725 because it had been rented out 4 times. I actually feel confident on it, but I try my best to "ride light". Haven't had any issues with the seatpost, but the saddle itself was slipping. Turns out you have to be careful when tightening it back after adjusting. Loosened the bolts, realigned and retightened, and no issues on an 8 mile light trail ride yesterday.


----------



## mluning (May 21, 2017)

6'5", 235 lbs, 36" inseam.

2015 Specialized Camber Comp 29er, XL frame.


----------



## lacofdfireman (Dec 9, 2013)

6'5 and 265 here riding a 2017 XL Yeti SB5.5 Turq with SRAM Eagle. The bike is absolutely Amazing in every way.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daholla77 (Jun 7, 2015)

I currently at 339 was at 415, last year I bought a Diamondback Mason trial Plus bike and Loving every minute of it. I got plans for upgrades but that will come later.


----------



## DaleO (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, it's two months and 20 lb's later. Still a long way to go to reach the 250 lb goal and 36 / 38" waist. Giving up beer on the weekdays has helped. Also, no more chips, cookies & snacks in general.

I did upgrade fro the Stache 5 to 7.


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

How about a 7'4" rider?


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

*6' and 240 lbs, I ride a Snatch*

Due to several major health setbacks over the past 6 years my weight has fluctuated from a low of 163 lbs (on my deathbed...literally looked starved at that weight since I am very dense boned) to a high of 250 lbs due to a lack of activity as a result of all the health issues.

Right now riding at 240 lbs, with my body and bone structure 200-210 works best for me so that would be my goal.


----------



## Greasey (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm 6' tall, 242 lbs. Hoping to drop some weight after getting back into riding. I just picked up a '16 Stumpy FSR Carbon Comp 650b to replace my 1996 Diamondback Response Sport I've been beating on for years. I also have a '07 Giant OCR2 road bike.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am 5'8" and was 270 at my heaviest.....not sure what my current weight is, but was down to 248 at one of my past dr visits.....I do mostly urban riding and ride to work when ever I can ( 20 min ride)

have had many bikes over the last few years..... my current and keeper bikes are....

1997 rockhopper.... currently being built into a winter commuter.... bought at garage sale for $5 in rough condition.....

2013 GT aggressor, given to me by a relative after he was hit by a car and can no longer ride due to health issues... stock except for 26x2.3 kenda K-RAD tires, serfas gel saddle, some amazon special handlebars ( aluminum) to replace the bent stock one, sunlite platform pedals, demolition grips and black ops bar end plugs


----------



## CyclingPops (Oct 26, 2011)

I am 58 years old. 6-1 @ 235#. Which I seem to be stuck at, lol. I have raced in a couple of 4 hour races. First one was a beginner class, came in 6th. The next year I raced in the masters and came in second out of nine I think. I had trained for that one. Let a more experienced racer beat me in the pits. Lost by less than 2 minutes, but 26 minutes over the third place finisher. Those races were 3 years back. At the first part of this year I had three mountain bikes. All 29r's. I sold two of them. Dumb move. I kept my hardtail Trek X-Caliber which has a new frame that was repleced via Trek. I sold the Trek Fuel EX-7 29r and the Cannondale Lefty Scapel 29r that I bought used earlier in 2017 to race XC on. Never liked the way it handled, riding Treks geometry for too long I guess. Plan on racing a series here in GA in 2018 if the Clydesdale class is not loaded with the 201 pounders like last year. LOL, ball bearings hid somewhere. If not I will go to my age class. Back on the road bikes trying to get the wind back.


----------



## kcdude (Jul 3, 2017)

6'3" 215# lean. Riding a '17 Krampus and loving it!


----------



## 5-0 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm 6-4 with 36" inseam and weigh 215. I just picked up a 2018 23" Trek Fuel EX 8 Eagle. Only one ride so far but I love the bike.


----------



## Mdp3612 (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm 5' 10" 278, down from 320. When I started riding again last August my first ride was less then two miles on the road now I'm doing two plus hrs on the trails.


----------



## bbunnys (Aug 28, 2016)

Im 6ft 5inch and 260 pounds. Currently riding an custom XL Smuggler and just installed a new seat on it this morning. As original was too narrow for my size.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

6'8" 245lbs. This is my Trek Fuel EX 8 29 XXL with Sram components. There are many like it, but this one is mine.

Shocks: 
300 rear psi with .8ci vol reducer
108 front psi with 30cc vol spacers

Tires:
23 rear
18 front


----------



## BikeMrown (May 26, 2017)

6'5" 280 and have a 2018 Stache 7 on order. Just got back into riding this last year but sheared off the crank arm on my old Trek 6600 hard tail so twiddling thumbs until my new ride arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harper153 (Sep 3, 2017)

6'3" 350lbs riding a 2014 Trek Remedy 9 650B


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Howd you handle the rear shock tuning, i had problems with it and i was 60lbs lighter. Always bottoming out and that was left in climb mode the entire ride.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harper153 (Sep 3, 2017)

When I just started out I set up the sag at 20% which put my pressure at 280, I didn't like it being that close to max pressure so I picked up a 10cc volume spacer from push industries. With that installed I was able to lower my pressure to 255 psi and still achieve the recommended 20% sag. Now granted while riding I don't go to overboard with massive drops, but I don't baby it either... knock on wood, I've come close but have yet to bottom out.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2017)

Harper153 said:


> When I just started out I set up the sag at 20% which put my pressure at 280, I didn't like it being that close to max pressure so I picked up a 10cc volume spacer from push industries. With that installed I was able to lower my pressure to 255 psi and still achieve the recommended 20% sag. Now granted while riding I don't go to overboard with massive drops, but I don't baby it either... knock on wood, I've come close but have yet to bottom out.


Max pressure is 350psi on the evol cans.


----------



## Harper153 (Sep 3, 2017)

My rear shock is a FOX DRCV ... max pressure is 300


----------



## rm25x (Apr 2, 2005)

6'4 270 lbs. just got back into riding a week ago after a 10 year break. New bike is in the sig.


----------



## Raiderdam (Jul 13, 2014)

6'2 345 47yr young 2014 trek fuel 8 with 1x11 and Thompson dropper


----------



## OfDirt4Dirt (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm 6'5" and about 450lbs. Just getting started riding again after about 27 years off of a bicycle. I've ridden the streets around the neighborhood but riding roads sucks and I can't wait to get off. I hit some trails a week ago and had a blast! (I knew I would, I'm a dirt junkie). So I went back this week and quickly broke my chain on my unmaintained 21 year old Schwinn Frontier. I'm here now researching what will hold up for me and what I can fit in my relatively small budget.

I've also been a dirt bike guy for a while racing some MX in my 20s now just trails and fire roads teaching my kids to ride and appreciate the mountains. I know many peddle power folks don't like the moto guys but I've got many friends that do both too.

Update- 2018 XL Surly Karate Monkey for my new ride- picked it up Saturday


----------



## srwatters (Sep 20, 2017)

Just getting started again after a 15+ year layoff (doing triathlon and other stuff). I'm currently 6' and 250#. Old bike was a mid '90s Bridgestone MB-1 hardtail. Just bought a 2017 Specialized Camber Comp Carbon 27.5". After a few rides it really is a joy and seems to support my weight just fine. I am using a great deal of the travel, but that's what it there for, right? Looking forward to participating in the forum. Cheers!


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

Spark 745 Spark 760 Spark 745








Son Josh 6"2 200lbs and Jashper 6"3 215 lbs









6"4 283lbs ex bodybuilder









745 mine









745 again









Josh riding, much bigger than his Walmart bike.









760


----------



## vickbmx (Feb 13, 2011)

6' 300lbs. Been off the bike for 4 years.

2017 KHS SixFifty 6700

Only upgrades thus far was ditching the Sram Guide Brakes and putting a set of Shimano Zee on.


----------



## Rugerfan777 (Sep 7, 2017)

vickbmx said:


> 6' 300lbs. Been off the bike for 4 years.
> 
> 2017 KHS SixFifty 6700
> 
> ...


Is that you in the avatar?


----------



## vickbmx (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## dkharris111 (Sep 20, 2011)

6' 250Lbs. More finesse than thrasher if that's possible for a fat guy.

Specialized Fatboy Comp Carbon
Specialized Epic 29er. Aluminum frame pretty much full XTR including wheels 
Specialized Tricross Comp. Oldie but goodie. 

I love my Epic. I am also a fan of the Oval chainrings.


----------



## dkharris111 (Sep 20, 2011)

The Bridgestone MB-1 was an amazing bike. Mine was stolen and I replaced it with a 1992ish Jamis Dakar (Serotta). I still dream about those bikes and that era.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

6' 241# down from 401 this time last year. I had Gastric bypass in December, and it was the best decision of my life. I'm going to be coaching my son in our local NICA league this spring. I just bought a '17 SC Bronson CC XT Build and I love it.

Jr. and I
Untitled by Brett Valentine, on Flickr

Our Rides. His is a Breezer Lightning.
Wrong Turn by Brett Valentine, on Flickr


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

deleted


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*My 3 rides*

Home built 26er, 2010 650 mm TT, 600 mm ST True Temper Verus HT
2009 Salsa El Mariachi 635 mm TT, 600 mm ST True Temper 
Home built road bike 625 TT, 600 mm ST True Temper OX platinum

I'm 6'5"

Andrew


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

deleted


----------



## gtsum2 (Jun 28, 2017)

6', 260. Used to ride years ago and got out of it for about 10 years. Got back into it with a 2017 fuel ex 8. Converted to 1x, tubeless, and carbon bar. Running 3 additional volume spacers in the Fox 34 and adding spacer to the rear shock as I want more mid stroke support and pop....If not happy then I'm ordering a yeti 4.5 torq










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrettVisionSLR (Aug 5, 2006)

whoopsy--see below:


----------



## BrettVisionSLR (Aug 5, 2006)

Bike: My 2001 Enduro Pro has finally been replaced. I've recently picked up a 2018 Santa Cruz Hightower LT XO1 with Reserve 30 wheels. I'd ridden other 29'ers and between my power, speed, and weight, they were always too flexy, especially in the rear. This build seems great. I'm loving it!

Me: 6'2 263 lbs. My body seems to like being that weight, but maybe I can convince it down a bit.

This image is of the demo Hightower LT I rode, which is the same color and configuration as the build I went with:


----------



## NEastUnlmtd (Aug 25, 2016)

6' 270. I'm 47 and picked up a Stache 7 I think in 2015. Hadn't ridden in 10 years regularly.
Caught the plus bug bad since then with 16 Fuse and 17 Stumpy. Managed to ride most of the winter here in PA Coal Region and I'm thinking Otso Voytek for Fall 18.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## HendryxMTB (Dec 1, 2017)

Sup fellow big guys, 6’6 and 258lbs here. My current bike is a 2011 Kona nunu hardtail xl with riserbars. 
*edit*
LBS called and their Scott distributor is out of XL completes and frame sets. So I have ordered a Surly XXL ICT black frameset instead and will be embarking on my first custom build!


----------



## Hiker74 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey all
I currently weigh around 318 and i'm around 5'11". I've struggled with weight my entire life. I've been as low as 195 before about 10 yrs ago. I would like to get into something that is fun at the same time as being excercise. I was pretty big into mountain biking in the mid/late 1990's while I was in college in the SE region of Kentucky. I had a Trek 6500 (fusion bonded USA Easton made frame) that I heavily modified with cool Mavic rims, XT/Sugino components, Q21 suspension etc. When I got out of college I got a Gary Fisher Ziggurat which was LX/XT judy fork. I hardly rode that bike. I've been out of it for a while now.

I'd like to get back into riding and have a bike thats a little more comfortable to ride as the Gary Fisher has the XC kneel over back killing geometry! 

I've mainly been looking at hardtails because i'm scared about suspension setup on a full suspension with my weight. Should I be scared about that?

The trails I ride would mainly be flowing up and down singletrack with a little roots and rocks

Hardtails:
Jamis Dragonslayer Pro 27.5+
Advocate Hayduke
Kona Honzo Carbon or ALDL
Trek Stache 7
Santa Cruz Chameleon R 29 or 27.5+
Heller Shagamaw

Full Suspension
Salsa Horsethief 
Norco Sight A3 29
YT Jeffsy AL 29

Jon Thomas


----------



## adam.cvanwinkle (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello fellow fathletes! 245 as of yesterday, though I get down to as low as 225 on occasion. 
Here are my rides:
2005 Specialized HardRock with a Fox F100 fork (seen flying through the air in a bunny hop forum) 








2014 Motobecane phantom trail DS









I really want an Airborne Griffin to replace the HardRock and a Commencal meta V4 to replace the moto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlayNYC (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey everyone.
Been lurking here for quite sometime. 
My name is Marko but my friends call me Slay.

280Lbs 5.9

Little about me I'm from NYC and I'm Clydesdale looking to get back into riding and back in shape. 
Use to ride when I was younger then life happened and was put on hold for a few years and after a bad accident at work put on a bunch of weight.

Looking forward to getting out riding having fun and getting in shape.

Was a Cannondale when I was younger but and now the Proud owner of a 2018 Scott Genius 740.


















Looking forward to some great conversations and input from you all. 
Progress reports and pics to come shortly on the Clydesdale Section.

Peace
SLAY


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

*Roll Call: How bigga boy are ya? What bike do you ride? What I break...!*

I'm 6'0" 230#.

I have been into mountain bikes for over 25 years now. My weight has fluctuated over the years, but mostly have stayed around the 220# mark. I still have my '94 Fat Chance Wicked Lite that I bought in '98 and it is still fully functional. 
For the past 5 years I have lived in the Middle East, in Muscat, Oman. I ride on rocky, dusty, steep mountain trails. In the past 5 years, I have broken 4 bike frames, a couple hubs, and numerous drivetrains. I tend to stretch chains pretty quick. Quick note in my defense, all 4 frames were technically warranty issues, not crash damage.
My Fat Chance resides back in the states with my 2013 Cannondale SS 29er. Here I have my 2014 Salsa Horsethief, that I purchased used and fully customized in 2017. I also have a 2017 Santa Cruz Chameleon that I purchased as a D+ model, but have had to customize due to me breaking/ wearing out parts. 
Over the past 25 years of cycling I have found things that work. DT hubs for example, I switch to their hubs after I get fed up with freehub bodies failing on OEM parts.
i love to travel, and want to ride as many places as I can.
Any way, Cycling is Life! I will ride till I can't.


----------



## jrbiddy (Apr 1, 2018)

6'5 275lb bodybuilding background

Ride a 2015 Charge Cooker 2 29er XL frame


----------



## jrbiddy (Apr 1, 2018)

6'5" 275lb bodybuilding background

Riding Charge Cooker 2 29er XL frame


----------



## Debonair (Dec 20, 2016)

6'3" 275

I used to ride a bit as a teenager. Picked up a 2016 Felt Nine 80 XL a couple years ago and am now trying to get 10+ miles in 3+ times a week. It will need upgrades but for now I just want to get some riding in.


----------



## loudbeard (Feb 21, 2018)

6'3" 240 lbs, I ride a Salsa Timberjack SLX on the XL frame.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

I am that rare clydesdale that also tours. The rear wheel ends up with 165 pounds on it. The frame is a 97 98 or 99 Hardrock that has been sitting in some ones garage for 20 years. The tubes are 4130 and seem to be custom drawn with 37mm down tube 33mm top tube and 1 1/4 seat tube. Notice I flipped the front bars upside down this gives me an additional inch of effective step length.

__
https://flic.kr/p/25gj3Qm


----------



## Dtrimpi87 (Mar 19, 2018)

Just got into the bike scene about 2 months ago after having not ridden a bike in about 15 years. I am 6'6" 292lbs at the moment and dropping. Currently riding a 2018 Motobecane Lurch FS 22" (XL) and having a great time with the family.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

5'10" 226 this am. Normally below 200, but have let myself go. Working on a home remodel and selling it has taken its toll the last 6 months. 

Back on the bike again after a few years of hiatus(lots of running and some roadbiking) Riding an '05 SC Heckler that has seen nearly every part but the handlebar and the seatpost replaced over the years(literally) 

Now running a 1 x 11 drivetrain and custom wheels (Mavic rims/hope hubs). She has a lot of miles on her but still going strong. 

An old and new pic included.


----------



## Dtucker34 (May 9, 2018)

6"3 319lbs down 58lbs since last November Im riding a 2017 Specialized Rockhopper


----------



## JStrube (Aug 25, 2011)

5'10", 223.0 this morning... Was 230 a month ago, got back on my roadie as well as Epic MTB. Just bought a Canyon Spectral, as the Epic is a bit twitchy for me. Wanting to get some miles on and weight off!


----------



## Hiker74 (Oct 24, 2017)

About 318lbs and 5’11”
I have a Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead 29r on order which should be here in 4weeks. I spec’d it with beefy components like a Pike fork DT hubs and XT drivetrain. 

Im hoping to get more active and drop some weight. My wife and I are also starting the 2B Mindset eating plan next week. 

Jon


----------



## Troutbum23 (May 29, 2018)

6'3" 225 here....down from 250 13 weeks ago 

I'm romp'n round on a XL Santa Cruz Chameleon 27.5+ R


----------



## Big_Mike (May 28, 2018)

*Karate Monkey*



OfDirt4Dirt said:


> Hi guys, I'm 6'5" and about 450lbs. Just getting started riding again after about 27 years off of a bicycle. I've ridden the streets around the neighborhood but riding roads sucks and I can't wait to get off. I hit some trails a week ago and had a blast! (I knew I would, I'm a dirt junkie). So I went back this week and quickly broke my chain on my unmaintained 21 year old Schwinn Frontier. I'm here now researching what will hold up for me and what I can fit in my relatively small budget.
> 
> I've also been a dirt bike guy for a while racing some MX in my 20s now just trails and fire roads teaching my kids to ride and appreciate the mountains. I know many peddle power folks don't like the moto guys but I've got many friends that do both too.
> 
> Update- 2018 XL Surly Karate Monkey for my new ride- picked it up Saturday


How are the Karate Monkey and components holding up? We are about the same size and I picked up a Surly Krampus.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

5'9", and a svelte 250.. down from 295 before Christmas.

got a Cannondale Raven 800 and a Raleigh Talus 2.0 hard tail.


----------



## TSleep (Aug 1, 2016)

5' 11" 245, Honzo AL/DL.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

196cm and 125kg, or 6’5” and 275lb in the old money. Currently been riding a Scott Scale 960, but saving up for something much more suitable for my size


----------



## Camstyn (May 15, 2018)

6'6 and 310lbs, just bought a YT Capra CF Pro 27.5. My last bike was a 2000 GT Zaskar LE, this is my first MTB since 2005, first full suspension.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

5'7 218lbs 
19' Stumpy ST Comp Carbon 29er


----------



## Baileybutt (Jun 3, 2018)

6'7" tall, 240, ride a 23" Fuji bighorn 27.5+


----------



## Hiker74 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hey any recommendations for a good saddle for a big guy? The SDG that came with my new bike is like riding on the narrow edge of a 2x4. Looking at Ergon, WTB or even thought a Brooks would be nice. Looking for comfort. 
Jon


----------



## JustSomeIdiot (Apr 13, 2018)

I’m 6’3” 289lbs. I had gastric bypass and started at 517 lbs. when I got to 300 I treated myself to a 2018 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er with an XL frame in Rocket Red. So I’m a rider in his first year of MTB. I ride that sh*t everywhere and have been hitting trails recently and having a blast. Conquering hills I wouldn’t have even been able to walk up a year ago.


----------



## Hiker74 (Oct 24, 2017)

That’s awesome great work


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

JustSomeIdiot said:


> I'm 6'3" 289lbs. I had gastric bypass and started at 517 lbs. when I got to 300 I treated myself to a 2018 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29er with an XL frame in Rocket Red. So I'm a rider in his first year of MTB. I ride that sh*t everywhere and have been hitting trails recently and having a blast. Conquering hills I wouldn't have even been able to walk up a year ago.


That's awesome! Congrats on the weight loss! I had gastric bypass a year and a half ago and am down to 245 from 400.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

oops ...


----------



## karim275 (May 29, 2018)

51 years old
6'5"
230lbs

I own a 2015 Diamond Back Overdrive Comp XL 29er
with Race Face riser bars, LizardSkinz grips, DMR platform pedals and kmc gold chain. Just purchased a RaceFace seatpost and Hope clamp.
Huge bike! I may replace the 90mm stem with a 70mm soon.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I am 38, 5'11", and 279lbs. I actually sold my Stumpjumper and picked up my 2018 Giant Defy Advanced 2 road bike. I plan to build up my riding endurance, lose weight, and possibly buy a Specialized Chisel to ride XC next year. Oh, I also want to smoke my brothers-in-law on the trail too!


----------



## tony92231 (Oct 13, 2015)

*5'10" 230 Santa Cruz Bronson C*

My 2015 Bronson C. I've read that coil shocks aren't recommended for this frame, but the bike rides great. The adjustability of the shock allows me to get it dialed in they way I like it. No wallowing, bobbing, or bottoming out, great mid stroke support too.


----------



## Hiker74 (Oct 24, 2017)

I need some encouragement and guidance. I just got a 29r Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead and it’s a sweet bike. I built it up with heavy duty stuff so I could ride it and not break it. I’m finding that my responsibilities to my young family are putting a damper on me riding. My 9yr old son has tried riding with me with his bmx bike but he hates it and we end up going home because his bike is not designed for the trails. I’m planning to take him riding where they rent bikes his size which is few and far between. I’m thinking of dropping $400 on a decent AL mountain bike so he can ride with me. I keep looking at the used market but nothing has popped up. Spending my trail rides with my son could be a great opportunity to connect as well as give me much needed exercise. I’ve been offered to ride with friends but they are very fast and that’s intimidating to me.


----------



## JLDickmon (Jun 4, 2018)

Hiker74 said:


> I need some encouragement and guidance. I just got a 29r Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead and it's a sweet bike. I built it up with heavy duty stuff so I could ride it and not break it. I'm finding that my responsibilities to my young family are putting a damper on me riding. My 9yr old son has tried riding with me with his bmx bike but he hates it and we end up going home because his bike is not designed for the trails. I'm planning to take him riding where they rent bikes his size which is few and far between. I'm thinking of dropping $400 on a decent AL mountain bike so he can ride with me. I keep looking at the used market but nothing has popped up. Spending my trail rides with my son could be a great opportunity to connect as well as give me much needed exercise. I've been offered to ride with friends but they are very fast and that's intimidating to me.


what area of the country are you in?


----------



## Hiker74 (Oct 24, 2017)

Central IN


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Hiker74 said:


> I need some encouragement and guidance. I just got a 29r Guerrilla Gravity Pedalhead and it's a sweet bike. I built it up with heavy duty stuff so I could ride it and not break it. I'm finding that my responsibilities to my young family are putting a damper on me riding. My 9yr old son has tried riding with me with his bmx bike but he hates it and we end up going home because his bike is not designed for the trails. I'm planning to take him riding where they rent bikes his size which is few and far between. I'm thinking of dropping $400 on a decent AL mountain bike so he can ride with me. I keep looking at the used market but nothing has popped up. Spending my trail rides with my son could be a great opportunity to connect as well as give me much needed exercise. I've been offered to ride with friends but they are very fast and that's intimidating to me.


I'm kind of in the same boat with my 9yo daughter. She rides a small 24" bike with an internal 3sp hub, kind of in between a BMX and a MTB. No suspension. Last year we went to a MTB park with friends that don't ride. As a result we took turns at shuttling the bunch to the top of the mountain and so it was a nice gravity run on smooth and flowy trails. She loved that. I live on a farm, and we have been working on establishing a flowy trail for her, but with only the 2 of us and a whole lot of other commitments, it's coming along very slowly. More recently in my town, there's a group of us that have been re-establishing an old system of trails on public land. The trails are at a standard where she can ride most of it, but there's some short but solid uphills that she has to get off and push up. I work on giving her bucket loads of encouragement, and each time we ride she has been getting stronger and gtting further up the hills on the bike. She can see that she's improving and that helps even more. Even better now as well, one of her friends now has a proper MTB and has been riding the trails with us (I have a proper MTB stashed away for her for her b'day in Sept that I am really torn about bringing out early)

You need to get him on trails that will suit him and will let him enjoy things a bit. It may also be worth changing the gearing on the BMX with an easy gear to help in the short term. Once they're on a downhill they won't be pedaling anyway. Keep him keen. Riding with kids is great!

Maybe start a new topic and you might get more and better input.


----------



## Unhitch-the-trailer (Aug 10, 2018)

Finally decided to do something active instead of "walking", which I hate and never could continue on a regular basis. I'm 6'4" 295 lb. and 59 years old. Just bought a 2018 Diamondback Overdrive XL 29-2. The drive train, fork and brakes were an upgrade from the base Overdrive. Got it for $1209 instead of the regular $1499.

As I said, while I despise walking, I really like riding the bike. Been out three times this past week and I've learned my neighborhood is way too steep for me starting out. I enjoy the mostly-flat bike trails about 10 miles from home so I'll transport the bike there on weekends. I need to find a route close to home that I can ride every other day.

I assume that riding every day when first starting out (and me being way out of shape) may not be the best plan. At my age and with the 'betus, I figure my body needs a day off between rides.

What has been your experience when first starting out? Everyday ride or something more spaced out?


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

6'3" 265lbs 49yrs old.. just coming back to mtb 

currently riding a new to me Giant Anthem 29er which has various upgrades from a the stock form of that year.. 

blah blah 

fox 32 Float 29, Fox float CTD,XT disc brakes, Giant PTRX 1 wheelset, Sram XO drivetrain, Giant contact switch dropper seatpost


I'm waiting impatiently for the 203mm XT ice-tech rotor I ordered and the 180mm for the rear..

currently have 180/160 and I would like a bit more stopping power.. so making this change.


bike::


----------



## pehlert (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi, new member here.
6'2" 250lbs

I have a 2008 fuel EX 9 I bought off a buddy a couple years ago which i dig.
looking to purchase a single drive train mountain bike as well for trail riding around my area. I am near Seattle/Issaquah.

Any recommendations on a good brands/models for bigger riders? as well as something that will not break the bank.. (guessing like most here, I tend to be hard on the things i own...)


----------



## bignick (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

As I've made a thread I thought i'd best put up some details....

I'm 6'7" and about 260lbs (fluctuates a little) and ride mainly trail centres at the moment (Forest of Dean, Cwmcarn and Bike Park Wales (BPW)) but need to hit some local trails though riding time is limited due to fixing up the house.

I also work away from home so I try and hit the local area trails wherever i'm staying in the UK too.

My bikes currently are a 2014 Banshee Prime 29er - owned about a year and built up myself. SLX 1x11, 140mm Pikes, CCDB shock (amazing) and the new spank wheels as I broke the WTBs.... Great Bike!!!

My previous bike and still have it is a Cannondale UBER V - set up 1x10 and still a great bike made better with offset bushings too.

Also attached a photo from BPW - my bikes get used...&#8230;

Cheers

Nick


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

pehlert said:


> Hi, new member here.
> 6'2" 250lbs
> 
> I have a 2008 fuel EX 9 I bought off a buddy a couple years ago which i dig.
> ...


You should check out the Santa Cruz Chameleon. I have one and it is tough. I have broken my last four bike frames in the last four years. My Chameleon has over a year on it and still holding strong! I originally bought a D+ model but have upgraded when want/needed. It comes as a 27.5+ or a 29er. There is a great thread here on MTBR:
http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/santa-cruz-chameleon-27-a-1040458-16.html
It is by far my favorite bike that I have ever owned.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

*My Current Rides!*

Orbea Rallon














Evil Insurgent


----------



## tiretread (Oct 25, 2013)

Not a new member but I have been lurking for a few years. I'm 6'2" and weigh just about 250lbs. I have recently lost 28lbs in the past 6 weeks. When I retired from the Army 3 years ago, I was 250lbs (linebacker build). Now I'm getting a little soft but I'm glad to be back on my way to getting into shape.

My latest, Orbea Alma H50:








Just built this Scott FX-25 from the frame up this summer:















My Surly Long Haul Trucker:








Fuji Professional:








Specialized Hard Rock Pro:


----------



## MichiganTrailBum (Aug 13, 2018)

Relatively new member here, didn't realize I was considered a Clyde (thought it was mostly for tall folks). I'm ~5'11" and currently tip in at ~240-245. I'm working to get that down, but with my build will likely be a Clyde for life (I've been told I'm the epitome of barrel chested). 
I currently ride a 2017 or 18 Trek 820 (I got it late last year, honestly can't remember the model year) that I have used on a few of the trails near me (all around intermediate difficulty allegedly). I am looking around for other options for next year and am currently leaning toward a Rocky Mountain Soul (probably the 10 as it isn't that much different than the 20 and with the money I save I can upgrade the fork to be even better than the 20's), though the Growler 20 with its 27.5+ tires may make a better case for itself given my weight. 
Anyhow, glad to be here and to know there's a group of folks who are more similar to my build/size that can share knowledge on things I should consider. I just recently discovered the existence of the Iceman race near TC and think I want to get into shape to do that by 2020.


----------



## secretagent117 (Sep 27, 2018)

*New User: *Updated with pics**

Hi guys, my name is Michael and I ride a Giant Boulder Mountain Bike from around the 2004 model year. I am new to this whole forum and I figured it could be helpful to get peoples opinions on here if I ever consider a new bike. I have been riding on and off for years, but I just recently started getting back into serious riding. I use the Under Armor app "Map my Ride" for tracking and I usually split my time between paved trails and unpaved single track mountain bike trails. I am 6'1' and weigh approx. 220 lb. I use an Apple Watch series 1 for activity tracking/heart rate monitoring etc. Thanks! 
-Mike


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

Currently 270lbs down from 285...it's been slow, but it's coming off! 

Rocking my 2018 Trek Marlin 5, since the pic was taken It's now wearing a Rockshox Recon fork, a 1X drive train, and a set of Velocity "cliffhanger" wheels (36 spoke front, 40 spoke rear).

When I hit the 220's I'd like to treat myself to a full suspension bike, but I still have to do some research to see what full squishy bikes are capable of hauling around a large fella.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

BassistBiker said:


> Currently 270lbs down from 285...it's been slow, but it's coming off!
> 
> Rocking my 2018 Trek Marlin 5, since the pic was taken It's now wearing a Rockshox Recon fork, a 1X drive train, and a set of Velocity "cliffhanger" wheels (36 spoke front, 40 spoke rear).
> 
> When I hit the 220's I'd like to treat myself to a full suspension bike, but I still have to do some research to see what full squishy bikes are capable of hauling around a large fella.


i think the Giant Maestro suspension is ok for us big guys.. I'm 6'3" 265 (down from 275~) I have been riding a 2nd hand old anthem 29er that got gifted to me .. the suspension has been ok even with my size.. I'm also hoping to get back down to near 220 .. I was 220 2~yrs ago.. then I tore my shoulder and had to have it fixed / physical therapy and gained weight back up to 270.. sigh which is what I had been near when I got sick of it and started working out..

blah blah

this is my circa 2012 Anthem I've been riding to get back into mtb.









I'll probably get a trance soon however.


----------



## Snyperx (Jun 26, 2007)

6'0" about #220. Current ride is a 2019 Trek Xcaliber 8.


----------



## Pennies (Jun 13, 2018)

6'3" and #237 down from #270 at the start of this year. Rewarded myself with a Spot Rollik 607 for dropping the weight. More #'s to lose and many more trails to ride.


----------



## TwydePiper (Oct 8, 2018)

6’4” 326# down from 439# in October of 2017 hence the name twyde lol two times a Clyde... I started on a Malibu Sun Trike with heavy tires and tubes riding a mile every night. Then I found my Hardrock for $20 on a garage sale site put some work into it i ride at least five miles a day on a bike path through the week with my kids and another five to 10 on the weekends on single track and local trails, I’ve replaced almost everything on it just to learn how it works and am now looking to upgrade to a bike that fits me better this is only a 16.5 so I’m a bit cramped up but I love this bike I take it everywhere I go


----------



## Big_Mike (May 28, 2018)

6'6" 380 lbs, started at 442 in late June when I picked up my XL Surly Krampus. Right now I am riding mostly walking / biking trails.

I was concerned about it holding up because of my weight but traded some emails with the folks at Surly who assured me the frame would hold up to what I wanted to use it for but that I might tear up the components. So far I have over 250 miles on it and it is holding up great, still 100% stock except for the seat which was too narrow for me.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

Big_Mike said:


> 6'6" 380 lbs, started at 442 in late June when I picked up my XL Surly Krampus. Right now I am riding mostly walking / biking trails.
> View attachment 1221067


GREAT job man, keep up the good work. Nice looking bike. 
What part of the world are you located? That background looks awesome..


----------



## Big_Mike (May 28, 2018)

HAMP said:


> GREAT job man, keep up the good work. Nice looking bike.
> What part of the world are you located? That background looks awesome..


Loving the bike.

I'm in coastal Virginia, that is in First Landing State Park, I also do a lot of riding in the Dismal Swamp and plan on getting down to False Cape State Park


----------



## INACA (Dec 28, 2018)

6'2 340lbs Riding a 2018 Surly Krampus, and I LOVE IT. A good friend got me into the sport just last month and I couldn't be happier. Fighting off pain and depression from an auto-immune disease and this is EXACTLY what I needed. Glad to be here and hope to post of my success/adventures often. 

JP


----------



## OfDirt4Dirt (Sep 9, 2017)

Big_Mike said:


> How are the Karate Monkey and components holding up? We are about the same size and I picked up a Surly Krampus.


Sorry its been a while. I did break the Pauls on one free hub and my crank doesn't stay tight for long. The free hub got replaced under warrantee, if it breaks again I'll get a DT Swiss hub. I don't stand on the pedals to grind out steep climbs cause I know I'll break something. Its the nature of being a beast!


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm 5ft 10 233lbs and 29 years old
Ride a 2013 rockhopper - forks were too soft for my weight so swapped the spring to a firmer one and it's now able to deal with my weight fine. Been riding a lot more recently trying to get the weight down for the summer. Hoping to get some much bigger rides in when the weather warms up


----------



## Bottomed Out (Apr 27, 2018)

I’m 6’2” around 240 and 46. I’m on a 19 Switchblade and a 17 rockhopper. Steadily dropping pounds.


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

*Out of hibernation...*

5'11"
413lbs

Starting to get the bug again after nearly 9 years. Used to be quite active on here, in real life as well, but I let life get in the way. Can't wait 'til Spring hits!

Currently have my '06 Kona Hoss after all these years, which is set up as an urban/commuter ride.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

181cm
107kgs
46 y/o

My new-ish steed (4 weeks)









2019 Polygon Siskiu N8 - 160mm travel trail smasher ^^

Not looking to lose weight, just seconds ;-)

'Born to ride!'


----------



## Big Tommy C (Apr 10, 2004)

FireBallKY said:


> 5'11"
> 413lbs
> 
> Starting to get the bug again after nearly 9 years. Used to be quite active on here, in real life as well, but I let life get in the way. Can't wait 'til Spring hits!
> ...


HE'S BACK!

If you ever get the chance to head up this way, we have a couple if good trails that are super flat. Good for getting back into it!


----------



## FireBallKY (Apr 15, 2004)

You are part of the reason I've got the itch again with how you've gotten back into it. I was about to hit you up to see if you were still around. 

I'm dying to get back out there. Down 21lbs since New Year's Eve so I at least have that going for me. Heh So much has evolved since I was riding before...kinda interested in building a new MTB and retiring the Hoss from dirt and keep it as pavement pounder only.


----------



## Big Tommy C (Apr 10, 2004)

The new geometry is definitely nice, and it's amazing how much easier the bigger wheels roll over things.

Gonna have to do some road trips and hit some trails this summer. Laurel Lake, anyone?


----------



## JN29 (Jan 30, 2019)

Hey!

Finally signed up here. Guess I fall under a Clydes.

Checking in at 6'3 and 225 and 28. But I'm fine with my weight since I carry it well and workout a ton.

Also have a size 15 shoe, got unlucky there
But I managed to find a pair of 5.10 free riders on JensonUSA.

Riding a 2018 Kona Process 153 AL/DL 29. And I love it. Also it's in a large surprisingly. I've found it fits me really well and I'm used to not being so stretched out with a long reach since I grew up on a bmx style bike.

Currently looking to upgrade the brakes though from the Guide R as I feel the stopping power really lacks for the weight I'm pushing downhill.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

JN29 said:


> Hey!
> 
> Finally signed up here. Guess I fall under a Clydes.
> 
> ...


have a look at the Magura mt5 brakes,here they are the cheapest option for a four piston brake


----------



## Ed1774 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm 43 y/o, 6' 2" weighing in at 260ish. Over the last 4 years I've been as heavy as 275 and as low as 235. Hoping the bike gets me back down to the 230's. I do lift weight's and have a larger physical frame but I have fat to burn.

Riding a recently purchased Trek Roscoe.


----------



## Steelisrealyo (Jan 29, 2019)

Im 35 285lbs and 6ft 2in. I typically ride steel but recently acquired a carbon scott scale. Heres to hoping it holds up! 8 years ago i was 240lbs and racing xc on a voodoo wanga .......


----------



## mtpowder (Aug 16, 2013)

6"-9". 235#. Ride an XXL tallboy LT. Put Hope hubs and haven't had free wheel issues. Got away from aluminum frames and haven't seen stress cracks since.


----------



## JJMassar (Dec 30, 2018)

6'2"....tipping the scales at 276 this morning. Still in the hunt for the right bike. Any recommendations are welcome!


----------



## Whoduh (May 20, 2018)

6'3" and 240lbs. I'm riding a XL Stumpjumper comp 29er. I'm still trying to find a size 15 flat pedal shoe. Anyone have any suggestions ggestions on that?


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just wonder if any of you true heavy weight clydesdales, like me at 6'5" and 375lbs , have you guys ever found anything half decent in full suspension, even if you have to fabricate something.



INACA said:


> 6'2 340lbs Riding a 2018 Surly Krampus, and I LOVE IT. A good friend got me into the sport just last month and I couldn't be happier. Fighting off pain and depression from an auto-immune disease and this is EXACTLY what I needed. Glad to be here and hope to post of my success/adventures often.
> 
> JP





Big_Mike said:


> 6'6" 380 lbs, started at 442 in late June when I picked up my XL Surly Krampus. Right now I am riding mostly walking / biking trails.
> 
> I was concerned about it holding up because of my weight but traded some emails with the folks at Surly who assured me the frame would hold up to what I wanted to use it for but that I might tear up the components. So far I have over 250 miles on it and it is holding up great, still 100% stock except for the seat which was too narrow for me.
> 
> View attachment 1221067





TwydePiper said:


> 6'4" 326# down from 439# in October of 2017 hence the name twyde lol two times a Clyde... I started on a Malibu Sun Trike with heavy tires and tubes riding a mile every night. Then I found my Hardrock for $20 on a garage sale site put some work into it i ride at least five miles a day on a bike path through the week with my kids and another five to 10 on the weekends on single track and local trails, I've replaced almost everything on it just to learn how it works and am now looking to upgrade to a bike that fits me better this is only a 16.5 so I'm a bit cramped up but I love this bike I take it everywhere I go





askibum02 said:


> That's awesome! Congrats on the weight loss! I had gastric bypass a year and a half ago and am down to 245 from 400.





Camstyn said:


> 6'6 and 310lbs, just bought a YT Capra CF Pro 27.5. My last bike was a 2000 GT Zaskar LE, this is my first MTB since 2005, first full suspension.





Hiker74 said:


> About 318lbs and 5'11"
> 
> Jon





Dtucker34 said:


> 6"3 319lbs down 58lbs since last November Im riding a 2017 Specialized Rockhopper





FireBallKY said:


> 5'11" 413lbs
> 
> .


----------



## mark_s (May 5, 2019)

> 6 feet and weigh 245. Riding Montague Highline 20" HT


----------



## K-fly12 (Apr 15, 2019)

6'2, about 275. Brand new to the scene but excited to be in on it.

Riding a Trek Marlin 6 XL/21". Hoping that I'm not too big for it, but so far so good.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*6'3" XL Intense Primer*

6'3" on an XL Intense Primer, stack hight just barely made it for me, I am more leg than normal for my height and often end up with the seat towering above the grip hight. Fair amount of steerer, 6 degree riser stem, 30mm riser bar... hard to tell from this image but I got it were I wanted with my grips about a half inch lower than my saddle. Loving this bike, little slacker than my last bike, little longer, less pedal strikes (not a super low BB and combo of anti squat) lighter and stiffer.

*Any long legged riders like me might want to check out the Specialized Stumpjumper LT 29... has a taller stack but without the reach going super long in the reach like some.


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

Ray Lee said:


> 6'3" on an XL Intense Primer, stack hight just barely made it for me, I am more leg than normal for my hight and often end up with the seat towering above the grip hight. Fair mount of steerer, 6 degree riser stem, 30mm riser bar... hard to tell form this image but I got it were I wanted with my grips about a half inch lower than my saddle. Loving this bike, little slacker than my last bike, little longer, less pedal strikes (not a super low BB and combo of anti squat) lighter and stiffer.
> 
> *Any long legged riders like me might want to check out the Specialized Stumpjumper LT 29... has a real nice stack hight without the reach going super long.
> 
> View attachment 1269827


I'm also 6'3" with a 36.5" inseam so I know exactly what you mean. I'm running a 2018 trance 27.5 a riser stem and trying 50mm rise bars


----------



## Whoduh (May 20, 2018)

Same here. 6'3 - 6'4 with alot of legs.
I was up around 245-250lbs.
I'm down to 232lbs now.
I'm on a 2019 Stumpjumper Comp 29er


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

6'1 and checking in at 325 this morning. I've been hovering around 320 for the past few weeks, but still on a mission to get to 250. I started at 464 and the last time I posted here I was about 380. I started on a Trek Wahoo but busted the rear triangle going over a rock step up. Got the frame warrantied out but since they didn't make the Wahoo anymore they ended up upgrading me to an XCaliber frame. Rode it for a bit but wanted something new and tried a full suspension Santa Cruz Tallboy 2. Loved it for a bit but got to the point where I felt I was breaking pivot bolts a lot, and the Fox CTD frame shock always felt like it was hurting and crying under me. I'm in the market for a new bike now, leaning Surly Karate Monkey or Salsa Timberjack. I like the Surly steel frame but the Salsa comes in bright ass orange...so it's a struggle. I'll ride both and see what comes out ahead. Both will be 27.5+ tires though.


----------



## wonkowonka (Aug 24, 2010)

I am 5'10" and weigh in at about 245.
I currently ride:
Intense Tracer 275, Medium, 2014-15ish...
Fox Talas forks.
Mavic Crossride Wheels with tubes, and Schwalbe Nobby Nic tires.
Sram x-7 1x10
Sunrace 11-42
RaceFace Evolve DH type cranks, w/ aftermarket 30t
Husfelt stem and bars.

I built the bike because I wanted the frame and fork, and the parts were affordable. I hated loosing a $200 dérailleur to a stick, so I went cheap. Mavic claims that all of their wheels, even the expensive crazy Deemax wheels have a 120kilo weight limit. They say that they will fatigue quicker. I have been riding them intermittently for about 3 years, and my crossmaxes are still GTG. I have been a lurker for a long time, but this is my first post.


----------



## smockteleheli (Jan 19, 2011)

5'10" and 260. Just got a new ride. Guerrilla Gravity MegaTrail. Loving it so far. Need a higher rate spring and reconfiguration on the cockpit.


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 2, 2019)

5’8” and 345lbs. Got a Specialized Roll a few weeks ago and loving it.


----------



## rodgeman (Mar 26, 2019)

6' 3" & 340 lbs - 2020 Trek Marin 6 - XXL:


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

Good day all, 
This is my first post as as a new member. I am currently looking start downhill/ MTB riding on a full suspension ride. I live on the wets coast of BC and have access to some wicked trails. However i am a Clyde rider  -- 280+gear @ 6'2
So after looking and testing a lot of bikes i have decided that building one would be the best option, as nothing is built with us in mind.

Currently purchasing the parts to build a FS bike.
My choice so far is 
Knolly – fugitive LT frame – GX drive, BA rims, strong spokes, DT swiss (36 ratchet) or Onyx hub ($ dependent), Saint brakes 
frame comes with a few shock choices may go with Roxshock SD and a Marzocchi Bomber Z1 i think the suspension will need a custom tune. 

Thoughts or suggestion appreciated.
Regards


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

you guys are short...6'11" 375..


----------



## cerpindicular (Apr 4, 2012)

I suppose after lurking here for years I should probably get around to posting. I'm 38 6'2" ish with a 36.5" inseam. In high school I wrestled at 189 lbs and at my heaviest was up to 320 lbs. In February I was sitting down when I suddenly was struck with what they thought was a kidney stone episode but turned out to be pancreatitis brought on by diabetes that I didn't know I had up to that point. Flash forward to now and I bounce between 246-253 lbs. Still have a ways to go. Luckily metformin works for me so no insulin. Current bike is a 2018 Giant trance 3 with upgrades. AEffect 50mm (think i may go a bit shorter) Atlas 35mm bars, Specialized Phenom Comp seat, RS Super Deluxe shock with spacers in it and the Aion fork, stans flow s1 wheels tubeless with 2.8/2.6 tires, full 1x11 xt drive train and slx brakes. I've killed a few seats and 2 droppers but it has held up great. And the distance and speed at which I can cover that distance as dramatically improved since I started to dump weight. trying to get tot he 225 range


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

FASTFAT said:


> you guys are short...6'11" 375..



Your saddle seem super low for a 6'11" rider... are you all torso? 
What fat bike brand is that?
If you didn't know yet, check out what I do for tall riders in my signature. 
Disclaimer: yes shameless plug for my small on-man business!


----------



## ewadz3006 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm 5'10 I float between 240 and 250. Down from a tick under 310. Hoping to get down closer to the 200 range by spring. Bike is a 2019 trek Roscoe 8.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

Well..

I'm keeping at it.. down from 275 to 265~ currently still 6'3" as one might expect still riding my trance adv 2 (2018 XL). Also trying to find time to go to the gym also.. I'd quite like to get back down to 220~ which is what I weighed a few years ago before injuring my shoulder and gaining weight.


----------



## neoyeti (Aug 16, 2007)

*Hey*

6'2" 280 lbs all torso. Still rocking the Access XCL 29er. I plan on getting a new rig this spring. The LBS has a sweet Cannondale Cujo that I have an eye on but I might check out a full suspension rig.


----------



## mistrykanesage (May 7, 2013)

*surly karate monkey*

6 2 270 Surly Karate Monkey. Can t say enough good about it. Its a tank. It never lets me down, I have 3 other bikes that are way more temperamental.


----------



## bigd300se (Jun 14, 2009)

I am 6'4" and 320lbs. I have a few customs I built for myself. 
2013 Titus Rockstar 29er 1x12
2005 Cannondale Prophet 1000 1x11
and I am also building up a Titus Racer X soon


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

Well, I fell off the wagon and it left me behind over winter. I was sitting around 335 in the fall but put on 20 pounds now sitting around 357 as of this morning. 6'1 with a ways to go but got back on the bike this weekend for a race I didn't train for. Did 4 hours worth of riding and put in 20 miles, had a good time but felt real quick like that I definitely needed more saddle time and a plan for when trails are closed. I'll be getting a trainer soon for when the rain hits and I don't have the time to drive to a pavement trail.


----------



## mxsnow (May 3, 2015)

6'5" and 260lbs 37.5 inseam,still shopping for my next bike after cracking the headtube on my current one.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm 5'10" and in my racing days (NORBA Sport Class) I was around 175-180.

30 years later and I'm still 5'10" but about 240. I'd like to check in a year or so and report that I'm at 200.

Just got a new bike and I'm serious about hitting the trails and putting in some miles.

New bike is a 2019 Specialized Fuse Comp 27+. I bought it used but it's stock except for tubeless setup.

P.S. Just turned 52 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

6'7, about 255 lbs ready to ride. 2019 YT Capra AL Comp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodgeman (Mar 26, 2019)

6'3" - 330lb - new bike. Salsa Timberjack 27.5+ size XL with a stem riser.


----------



## mtnbiker1220 (Jan 30, 2004)

6'6" and 280lbs and I too just got a Salsa Timberjack.

2019 Salsa Timberjack NX Eagle 27.5 in XL.


----------



## Jimi_Jam (May 10, 2020)

Hey all,

Just found this forum and have read several posts - amazing how far back it goes. I am a big dude - 6' 3" 375lbs. I know based on reading this thread, I feel some eyes rolling already. I am interested in riding for my health. Someone suggested fat bikes might be a good fit. I will ride mostly groomed/gravel trails near me. I am 54 so there won't be any jumping or huge drops, so no worries there. I would like to keep my investment under $1,000 - I live in the Chicago area (Western burbs). Does the fat bike option make sense? I know I need to make sure I understand the Max Load for a given model. Also, I used to ride several years ago. I had a Cannondale MB, front suspension, and loved it - I have since given that to one of my sons. My main isues with that bike was the geometry - I have pretty long legs, and had to have the seat raised pretty high, which led to my leaning down on the handle grips, and my hands would fall asleep after 15-20 minutes of riding.

Any help and guidance would be greatly appreciated. And for those that want to tell me I am too fat to ride. Don't waste your breath - take you hate elsewhere.

Thanks - Jimi


----------



## Rolling_clydesdale (May 9, 2020)

*Clydesdale? More like Draft horse...*

Well, here is a picture of the bike I formerly rode and what I recently upgraded to.

About 1.5 years I was discussing the idea of purchasing a MB for exercise but had concerns about not enjoying riding and abandoning the bike shortly after purchasing one. A friend of mine made the wise suggestion to use the city's ride share bikes to ensure I could stick with it for the long term. So I gave it a shot, and enjoyed it greatly. I purchased a year long subscription and rode the ride share bikes ~3 times a week and clocked about 2500 miles over the course of the next year. When winter arrived I decided that the heavy ride share bikes, their 3 gears and 30 minute limit were no longer cutting the mustard. I decided to cancel my subscription with the intent to purchase my own bike in the spring.

Well spring has arrived and I purchased a Cannondale Quick CX 2, XXL frame. The first thing I asked myself was "Why did I wait so long?". The biggest surprise was the bike's weight. When i picked the bike up from my local shop I grabbed the bike, to spin it around, and the bike felt like it weighed 1/4 the weight of the ride share bike.

A bit about me, I am 6'6 and weigh in at 401 lbs. I currently swim, bike and lift weights but cant seem to shed the pounds despite years of effort, nutrition is my downfall! My primary goal is to shed some weight, work up to commuting 1 day a week, and get into bike touring and bike packing. My bike packing goal is completion of the GAP trail fall of 2020.


----------



## areeda94 (Apr 16, 2019)

6'2, 340lbs, just recently picked up a year end discounted 2019 Specialized Fuse Expert 27.5, XL frame. Been loving the bike so far, I ride dirt bikes so I am a bit more used to an upright position when riding, so I recently ordered a Renthal Apex 40mm stem and Diety highside 50mm bar to help with that!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

5' 8.5" (yeah, I'll claim that half inch!), 29" inseam and 290. I ride a Surly Ogre 16", currently awaiting transition from monster cross to flat bar trail rig (just waiting on my new hydros to show up). And pending a rear wheel rebuild into a 27.5 for full mullet fun:









Build:

Ogre frame
Shimano BB
Truvativ Crank (too long, looking to switch to a 165mm)
KS E-ten dropper post
Brooks B17 Special Saddle
Nitto Mustache Bar
Specialized stem
WTB headset
Suntour Bar-Con friction shifter
Tektro road disc levers
Rock Shox XC32 fork
Deore Hubs laced to Sun 0 Degree 29" rims
Maxxis High Roller 29 x 2.35 tires
32T front chainring
11-40t 8 speed rear cassette
XT rear derailleur
Avid BB7 disc brakes

Pending changes: 
Truvativ Hossefeller bar
8sp trigger shifter
Shimano MT355 hydros
Hussefelt stem
Rear wheel rebuild using a 27.5" DT Swiss 533d rim with Duro Switch 2.35 tire


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

ncj01 said:


> Here's me, 225lbs buck naked after my mornin' constitutional (simmer down, not in the photo):


225 is still light weight, if your well into the 6' club that is, you'll be back around ------------> 06-14-2018

Like the name Mattman, good to be called bossman too.
"......but smaller than some I'm sure. 6'2" tipping the scales at 245#"
Tipping the scales indeed lightweight.
You sure that scale is calibrated, I see its been since 08-25-2015 that its been calibrated.

neville neville, now the fats acoming
"6'2" and 265lbs"
Get on the Keto or WW plan, thats what "they" say, but them Oreo's sweet sweet oreo's and Big Macs. Such a dilemma isnt it. Keto's been working for me, just started it and I'm getting down week by week. Hope to be where your at, get rid of my beer gut, if I drank. Cant blame nothing.

Chubbs indeed
"6'2" and 260lbs."
Nice bike, hope your still around, done looking at profiles.

later


----------



## sixate (Feb 27, 2008)

6'8" 265lbs. Been riding an 07 Secialized Stumpjumper FSR for too long. Sold the Stumpy earlier this week and just picked up a 20 Trek Stache 7. Loving this bike. It's huge and nimble, and it actually fits me. Never thought I'd go back to a hardtail, but this bike is just amazing. The traction is so good, just makes me smile when I ride it.


----------



## FatRap64 (May 24, 2020)

6'2", 335 pounds, 56 years old.

Bought a Storm Norco 3 two weeks ago (XL frame). I've ridden it every day that I've owned it. I'm anxious to get that middle number down.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome dude...keep at it.


----------



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

The OGre has completed its transition from mustachioed, mech disc brake'd, friction shifting 1x8 monster cross to full flat bar, hydro-brake'd, trigger shifting 1x9 trail mode. I'm awaiting a rim to rebuild my spare rear wheel into a 27.5 for optional MulletBike gravity mode, but here it is in its XC bigboy trail beater glory: 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double-O-Negative (Jun 15, 2020)

*Clyde from Colorado*

Been lurking here long enough. Since I'm on the hunt for the next bike, I figured I would create an account and say hello.

6'3" Tall - roughly 300lbs with gear.

Riding a 2017 Specialized Epic 29 HT. Since that picture was taken, I've gone with a shorter stem, wider bars, and 2.3 Specialized Purgatory tires.

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new RSD MiddleChild, but I want to see if there are any Clydes here that have ridden it. They are in Canada and I'm in Colorado, so I can't go test ride one.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

6ft tall @245lbs

My most capable rig attached 

'19 Trek Full Stache 8, w/ custom bits









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I checked in in March when I first got my bike (Specialized Fuse Comp) at 5'10" 240.

Now it's July and I'm still 5'10" but down to 220.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcrossphoto (Jun 16, 2020)

2020 Marin Rift Zone 3. And I'm 6' 245lbs.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

2020 Scott Genius 940 XL. I am 196cm (6'5") and 100kg (220lbs)


----------



## UnderAVoidSky (Jul 30, 2020)

How is the fit of the bike? I'm about the same height & weight and looking for a new bike but I read everywhere they tend to have a small fit.


----------



## Rafu (Oct 25, 2013)

It fits me well. I have long legs (37"/96cm), short torso and long arms (205cm arm span). I was looking for a bike with relatively long seat tube and ~500mm reach. I did not want another Trek and has narrowed my choice to Genius. I am not a fan of high stack, as I come from XC hardtail, but this one was to low for me, so I swapped original 780mm, 12mm rise bars with 800mm, 30mm rise PRO Tharsis. and it feels great now. I also changed grips to Ergon GA2 FAT, because I could not set up TwinLoc/dropper lever in proper position - integrated clamp may work for someone with small hands, but not for me.
Seat tube angle is comfortable for me and I could fit 210mm OneUp dropper, which I will, once the original one will wear out or break.
For my weight I need 250psi in the rear to get ~30% of SAG.

All in all this bike fits me well and it is more comfortable than my previous bike, where I had some issues with neck pain. I don't feel it should be any longer, but so far I have ridden only local blue trails and I am very aggressive rider.


----------



## auggydog (Feb 13, 2019)

The Rift Zone 3 is on my short list. How do you like it so far...I am identical in size to you.



dcrossphoto said:


> 2020 Marin Rift Zone 3. And I'm 6' 245lbs.


----------



## dcrossphoto (Jun 16, 2020)

auggydog said:


> The Rift Zone 3 is on my short list. How do you like it so far...I am identical in size to you.


I like it a lot. My first "new geometry" bike, as I'm getting back into the sport. Took a ride or two to get used to the longer, lower, slacker build, but I like it. Marin got a bit mixed up with the drivetrain for the 2020 models, but it looks like the '21's are more sorted (that '21 KMC chain is still made for SRAM). I swapped out the tires (wheels come pre-taped), chain, and contact surfaces and it fits really nice. Heavy bike, and paint may be fragile. Just installed volume spacers in fork (comes with one, now have two) and shock (moved from .4 to .9). Bike is very solid and I don't feel at all like I might break it.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Currently hovering around 212 lb. Tired of rough pavement I converted my main bike to 650B:


----------



## BassistBiker (Jun 29, 2018)

I think I've replied to this thread before but if not...

I'm currently 255 lbs, down from my all time high of 288 (last winter)...But I'm on Weight Watchers now, and combined with exercise 5-6 times weekly, and a much improved diet, I'll hopefully get down to my target of about 210-215.

Finally got all my bikes pics uploaded to my PC, so here they are.

My "main bike" is a 2020 Trek Fuel EX 8









My road/gravel bike is a 2020 Salsa Journeyman 700c (with piles of upgrades).









My fatty is a 2019 Surly Wednesday, it's currently setup for summer riding, but usually it's wearing 45NRTH Dillinger4 studded tires, it's my only winter bike.


----------



## shib (Sep 20, 2020)

*First post*

Hi guys, first time poster here. Have been lurking for getting tech tips and inspiration for months now and figured it's about time to actually join!

I'm 340 at 6' and on my way down, weight-wise.

Been riding a Trek Roscoe 6 (low-end base model) in L with a few upgrades (Zee brakes, Transfer dropper, SQlab 3OX handlebar) on the local trails for about 9 months now after figuring that a normal commuting ebike just doesn't do it for trails - it's so much more fun and easier with a proper bike. And earning the descents is way more rewarding than I expected...

I bought the Trek to check out whether this whole mtb shebang works for me, and boy it does - so instead of upgrading the Trek more and more I decided to take the plunge and got myself a SC Chameleon C L frame which I'm building up right now with DVO 140mm fork, GX and Zee again. Everything done sans the wheels which are custom made to clear my weight by a wheelbuilder and will take another 4 weeks (covid delays...).

Here's a pic of the Roscoe after it has been dragged around through its natural habitat, alongside a friend's Canyon, but still without the upgrades.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2017)

I am 6'3" - currently 220+, off season 235+.. hard tail is a 2016 Norco Charger 9.0, FS 2019 FS1.. just broke the frame on the FS.. Uhh. but gettting a new 2021 frame to replace under warranty.. Thank god!:eekster:.. Will be getting a new KHS 4 season 1000 in a few weeks for Winter riding.. WooHoo...


----------



## goulash (Oct 23, 2020)

*as happy as a clam*

194 cm, 148 kg
6'4", 327 lbs

I just got me a Surly Ogre XL, hope it doesn't break too quickly.

First thing I put on all my bikes is Shimano forged steel pedals (this time it was PD-M8140 Deore XT).

Then the WTB Comfort wide saddle. I stuck with this model through last 20 years. Other saddles kept piling up in the basement.









OPEN QUESTIONS: 
- Next thing I need to change is seatpost and handlebar. Looking at Thompson Elite setback 27.2/410.

- I need a totally horizontally flat handlebar, if it is even slightly curved back, my wrists are not OK with that. And I want it to be raised (can be 1-2"). Any recommendations (DM)?

Previously used (and still own ):
- Cube Tonopah (with XT), Ergon grips, Shimano XT pedals ... 
- Schauff Andalusia (around 1997), a great CrMo, still works - it was a travel touring bike (for urban use bcs my weight and height).


----------



## Pasta4lnch (May 29, 2020)

*Growler American Stout*

Growler American Stout just came a few days ago! Over the moon about this bike. Down 27lbs since I started riding again a few months ago. About 50 more to go.

My other bike is a Redline SS - the Growler is WAY more forgiving. I find myself able to ride much longer and tackle harder trails better. Still nothing too crazy, but I'm evolving. Most importantly I have found a way to exercise that truly enjoy!


----------



## mudfoot124 (Nov 9, 2007)

275lbs & 5' 11". Currently riding a Yeti SB130LR


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*6'3" down from 245lbs to 185lbs from bikes and not eating drinking garbage *

I'm 6'3" and reach and especially stack are always an issue...seems like bikes are getting longer but stack is crazy low on many.

Privateer 161 in size p4 515mm reach and 652mm stack  








Intense Primer size XL 477mm reach and 632mm stack








Carbonda 696 size 61cm 403mm reach and 628mm stack


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ray Lee said:


> I'm 6'3" and reach and especially stack are always an issue...seems like bikes are getting longer but stack is crazy low on many.
> 
> Privateer 161 in size p4 515mm reach and 652mm stack
> View attachment 1373327
> ...


How do you like the e13 tires? Which casing/compound are you running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

*E13 Plus compound*



socalrider77 said:


> How do you like the e13 tires? Which casing/compound are you running?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are the PLUS compound (medium) never used the MoPo (ultra soft) or race (soft) so I cant compare them.

They are good at the parks here, like Mountain Creek NJ loose over hardback and lots of rocks, Blue Mountain PA loose over rocks with more rocks, Spring Mountain just rock. Side walls seem tuff, I have not got any cuts or slashes in 5 trips and they are sticking pretty good.

They are poor on wet roots, bad in mud (squirm bad because they get pack up with mud fast) and they do not do well in sand.... on my local trails they seem to have a gap in traction when you go from from straight up and down to leaned way over... they stick but you get that drift then hook up feeling pretty often.... I prefer something that "leans over" with more predictability/feedback I guess. I could see aggressive riders that are used to getting loose though turns feeling great with them. I did not get this feeling at the bike parks on hardback over loose, rocks and rock slabs just on softer local trails.

No idea how the rolling resistance is, such a huge set up difference with them on heavy enduro wheels vs carbon trail wheels, and with inserts in the e13 vs empty on my trail set up.... cant make a comparison.


----------



## plv (Aug 6, 2016)

6'4", 37" inseam, 220-230lbs.

Custom 2015 Niner Jet9 XL for SoFL XC/trail riding.

I've been looking at modern geometry bikes and i wonder how steep(er) seat angles changed bike experience for you tall guys?


----------



## Rwainwright (Aug 11, 2020)

*6'-4" 298 started at 365*

Riding my 2013 trek marlin upgraded with all the whistles. Still does great.


----------



## motodirtlover (Aug 6, 2004)

wow. nothing on here for three years? 
6', 280 here. like a sasquatch. 
santa cruz nomad is my trail bike, carbon chameleon is the dual-sport hardtail, and a kona rove is the asphalt bike. Strong wheels are the issue.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

plv said:


> I've been looking at modern geometry bikes and i wonder how steep(er) seat angles changed bike experience for you tall guys?


6'5" here and riding a Pole Taival. I was riding a Scott Scale before that. The new geo was a total game changer for me. My riding is primarily XC and although the Taival is known as a hardcore HT, it performs light years ahead of the Scott for this big boy. The wheelbase becomes cumbersome at times, but the pluses far outweigh any minuses. The combination of the steeper ST, longer chainstays and longer cockpit make for a huge benefit for climbing. On the Scott on any uphill I was hunched over the bars. The cockpit was so short, slack ST, ungodly high saddle and short CS, if I was out of the saddle I was up and on top of the bars and unweighting the rear and losing traction. All that being said, that's on my local trails, which are very technical in parts. On flatter ground with less steep uphills a rider could be fine. It really depends where you ride


----------



## jhawkst3vo (Dec 13, 2020)

6'4" 300 lbs here. Recently acquired a 2012 trek mamba XXL frame.


----------



## geofharries (Jun 2, 2006)

I am 6'3", 205 lbs. with a 37" inseam. Here's my 2018 Kona Process 153 CR 27.5 in size XL.










I like the smaller 27.5" wheels for my big bike because the older I've got, the less I'm interested in speed and more I'm just out to have fun. And this bike is FUN.

Fit-wise, I feel the Process has an overly short stack height and seat tube length for a guy my height, but that only really matters when riding flat trails or uphill. On the descents, it's awesome.


----------



## jrktms5 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hello, 6'2 @ 285 riding a custom-built Knolley


----------



## 2717cm (Dec 20, 2020)

6'1" 260'ish
21' Specialized Fuse Expert 
16' Salsa Blackborow
??' Jones Bike

I enjoy the Jones bike the most. It's comfortable.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

New to the forum. I apologize for the long post. 
I'm 6'7 235lbs. I raced BMX when I was a kid (early 70's). Rode mtb's from their inception. Had an XXL Gary Fischer hardtail from the late 90's and finally broke the frame. Didn't ride for probably 5 or 6 years (surf 3 times a week). My wife rides with a bunch of mtb groups and has a Giant Anthem 29r with full FOX float. I decided to buy a used 29r hardtail to start riding with her again. We have a ton of great single tracks near our house. I found a like new 'Trek Marlin 6' 29r XL with a 23" frame ($600. Covid price). It felt like a great fit initially just riding on the road. The 29" wheels was a big improvement over my old 26r's. Once I got it out on a single track I realized it's biggest downfall. The stock 'pogo stick' spring forks totally suck. Because of the straight 1 1/8" Steerer Tube, the only reasonably priced air fork was the RockShox Judy ($200.).
After a few outings with a big group all on full suspension bikes, I bent both the stock single-wall rims hitting jumps. I bought some new wheels with alum double-wall rims ($75 ea.). Put 2.3 wide Maxxis tires on which was a big improvement ($60. ea.). The bigger tires slightly rubbed on the front derailleur, so I removed the derailleur. I bought an 8-speed 11-50T cassette and new cranks with a 30T chainring ($60. total). Had to install an extension on the rear derailleur to clear the 50T sprocket. The stock rear derailleur is not clutched so lots of chain flap on the rough downhills. I just installed a cheap chain guide works fine and my chain hasn't come off since I installed it. I put a bigger 180mm rotor on the back brake. Just required a cheap ($12.) taller caliper mounting bracket, and noticeable improvement in braking. 
Big oversized pedals for my size 14 feet. Yes.... So nice and my feet don't rub on the cranks anymore. A confidence builder. I widened out the handlebars an 1 1/2" on each side by epoxying some aluminum insert tubes. Easy zero cost improvement. Nicer on my wide shoulders and better control. I changed my handlebar stem to a short stem ($16.) for even more single track steering control.
To finish off this overhaul, I add a KS dropper seat post ($125. +$35. for the remote lever).

This bike feels solid now on rough single tracks and I've already dumped it off some jumps. So...... Now I know the BIG Problem with this bike. It's scary on the steep drops because it has a Short Wheel base. In fact it's 6" shorter than an equivalent XXL full-suspension bike wheel base. It's the same length wheel base as my wife's medium size Giant Anthem frame. Having a very tall bike with a short wheel base is not safe on steep drops no matter how far your butt hangs off the back of the bike.

I am now in search of a Full-suspension mtb with True XXL if not XXXL geometry. Any recommendations?

I'd prefer Aluminum. I don't trust CF frames at my weight and size. 235 lbs landing a jump is a huge force compared to someone in the 180-190 range.


----------



## MrRogers619 (Jan 12, 2021)

Just joined. 6'5 250lbs. Located in Beautiful San Diego, CA. Started MTBing about 10 years ago in New Mexico. Moved to the beach and took up surfing. We just moved a bit inland and I'm surrounded by trails. I dusted off the old 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper (size Large, little small but worked when I was 22 and 200lbs). Took it out for a ride and the front fork collapsed, bike mechanic said needs a new fork. Rather than put money in an old bike, I bought a 2020 Specialized Fuze 27.5+ (Size XXL) and I absolutely love it. Feels great to ride a bike that fits and I realized I've been missing out on the upgrades of the last 10 years! Already getting back in the groove...just like riding a bike ?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

You nailed it. Just back riding a bike feels great. Actually my hardtail is super fun on smoother flowy single tracts. It's easy to pump through the turns, and the shorter wheel base helps on the tight switchbacks.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice looking bike, MrRogers619! Looks just like mine, except mine is a medium. I posted earlier, but I’m 5’9”ish and 220. Hoping to get below 200 by summer 2021. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TazMini (Jun 21, 2019)

6-2, 210-220 depending. Found Spot Bikes in 2020 and finally have several MTBs that don’t feel noodly and don’t weigh a metric tonne (cough Transition).


----------



## MrRogers619 (Jan 12, 2021)

celswick said:


> Nice looking bike, MrRogers619! Looks just like mine, except mine is a medium. I posted earlier, but I'm 5'9"ish and 220. Hoping to get below 200 by summer 2021.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's awesome. Was concerned the XXL would be a tad too big but it's just right. Having a blast on the hardtail. The plus tires really take the edge off not having full suspension. Happy to make the trade off for better climbing and pumping single track.


----------



## big_stoke (Jun 5, 2018)

6'4" 296 lbs. Currently use a 2017 Krampus as my gravel/town/beer/do anything bike. Trial bike is a 2019 Rip 9 RDO


----------



## Marty_99 (Jan 5, 2021)

Tall Skinny Fat guy here. I ride a lot but always seem to have a gut...Probably the beer and bread. I'm 200lbs at 6'2". I ride a 2020 Specalized Enduro in the S5 size. It's the first bike I've ridden that feels like it fits. The front end of the bike could be taller. But I have a riser bar and a stack of spacers under the stem to make up for that.


----------



## NoisyNinja (Jan 24, 2021)

celswick said:


> Nice looking bike, MrRogers619! Looks just like mine, except mine is a medium. I posted earlier, but I'm 5'9"ish and 220. Hoping to get below 200 by summer 2021.


Similar here, 5'8" 215 and dropping. Got injured twice (no more bike jumps for me) and gained weight, working it off now. Riding 27.5+ hardtail, a 2017 Raleigh Tokul 3 (below in Sedona, great bike), and have a Fezzari Delano Peak on order. Keeping Tokul, works great for some rides nearby (Albq, NM), I'm a fan of the plus tire size running tubeless. Family also has a Small 2016 Fuse 27.5+, too little for me, but perfect for my wife and son.


----------



## TwoThirtySeven (Aug 29, 2020)

Solid *heavy *guy here at 155kg (341lb). I used to be closer to 115kg and ride 100km/week but I got hit by a car and then cancer decided to have a swing at me. All clear now but I still have more surgery to come.

I'm currently riding a Giant Fathom E+ 3 e-bike. I absolutely love it although the Suntour fork is pretty poor.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's my Polygon Siskiu N8 in mullet mode 

Stats:
H - 6'0"
W - 245lb's
I - 32"
WS - 6'5"

Highlights on steed...
160mm Factory Fox 36
160mm Marzocchi Bomber CR w/ 650lb spring (will be going to 600lb spring)
Spank rims on DT Swiss 350 hubs. Rear has 54t ratchet









Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

5’11”, 230lb, at most should be 220lb, 35in inseam, built like bull.

Large Pivot Switchblade 

Game changers
1. Fox 38
2. 36mm ID front rim
3. Big 1050+gm front tire
4. Carbon rims


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NoisyNinja (Jan 24, 2021)

DrDon said:


> 5'11", 230lb, at most should be 220lb, 35in inseam, built like bull.
> 
> Large Pivot Switchblade
> 
> ...


Hi, what's the max tire width on that bike? For #3 I have absolutely no clue what that is. I'm guessing 29" plus size, like a 2.8" width? 2.6? I run 27.5+ 2.8" front/back, love them even though more weight to pedal uphill.

I could see the Fox 38 being super helpful.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

6'7 240lbs. XXL Transition sentinel v2 NX build. Everything is stock except longer stem/higher rise bars, and new flow ex3 rims on i9 1/1 hubs since I was breaking spokes on the stock novatec/flow d rims










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Is that new? Everywhere I look they say Out of stock.. I'm 6'7 too. That's what I need. Nice bike!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Is that new? Everywhere I look they say Out of stock.. I'm 6'7 too. That's what I need. Nice bike!


Thanks! I got it in the beginning of June before they ran out. It's a first batch preorder.

If you're still looking, look for an s6 2021 stump jumper, or pole bikes makes some big ones as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I just watch and explanation of the current shortages from Santa Cruz's GM. He said they have frames, but can't get hardware. Because of Amazon shipping everything, they ran out of boxes to ship their bikes. It's a mess with the industry. 2022 will be the first I'll see a new XXL. If I could find a used XXL frame and buy a parts-bike I could have one sooner. There may be a new XXL hiding in someone's shop? Oh well. I not looking for 5 year old geometry either. I have that all ready 
What area are you in? I'm in Capo Beach. Lots of trails out my back door. Dog Park. Patriot Hill-RV lot. 
You're stoked with that bike, for sure.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I just watch and explanation of the current shortages from Santa Cruz's GM. He said they have frames, but can't get hardware. Because of Amazon shipping everything, they ran out of boxes to ship their bikes. It's a mess with the industry. 2022 will be the first I'll see a new XXL. If I could find a used XXL frame and buy a parts-bike I could have one sooner. There may be a new XXL hiding in someone's shop? Oh well. I not looking for 5 year old geometry either. I have that all ready
> What area are you in? I'm in Capo Beach. Lots of trails out my back door. Dog Park. Patriot Hill-RV lot.
> You're stoked with that bike, for sure.


Yea the industry is a mess right now all around. Just find what you can and click that buy button! Lol

We're in San Diego, always wanted to try riding dog park trails in SC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

NoisyNinja said:


> Hi, what's the max tire width on that bike? For #3 I have absolutely no clue what that is. I'm guessing 29" plus size, like a 2.8" width? 2.6? I run 27.5+ 2.8" front/back, love them even though more weight to pedal uphill.
> 
> I could see the Fox 38 being super helpful.


2.5 Maxxis and 2.6 Eliminator will fit. Not sure if a 2.6 Bontrager XR5 or current generation Specialized 2.6 Grid Trail Butcher will fit.

I'm currently running a 2.6 Grid Trail Butcher up front. Of course the 2.5 DHF EXO is a great tire. It's the side wall stiffness of heavier tires that reduce deflection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

DrDon said:


> 2.5 Maxxis and 2.6 Eliminator will fit. Not sure if a 2.6 Bontrager XR5 or current generation Specialized 2.6 Grid Trail Butcher will fit.
> 
> I'm currently running a 2.6 Grid Trail Butcher up front. Of course the 2.5 DHF EXO is a great tire. It's the side wall stiffness of heavier tires that reduce deflection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How's the profile of the 2.6 and what's your ID on your rims? I've got a 2.6 laying around I want to try out, but having a hard time since I like the 2.3 butcher Grid trail I'm running now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ursmeloman (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi guys, new to the forum, I am 6ft3 200lbs...Ride a Nukeproof Mega 290, XL, XT Enduro Wheels and hubs and 180mm fork. I find it perfect size wise


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I scored big time! I've been saving up for a new XXL full suspension. I stop by a bike shop that had a Santa Cruz Hightower XXL $6,100. before tax and pedals. I sat on it and it felt perfect. I was thinking, I'll never be able to afford one of these. I had enough to get a Trek Fuel 8 XXL aluminum and I was going to order one. Then that night a used 2018 Santa Cruz Hightower C in XXL pops up on Craigslist. I looked in good condition and the ad said "a few paint chips and needs a service." $3,500. It was a 6 hours round trip drive, but I hit the road early. The bike looks new. Original tires and the back brake pads were gone. When I got it home, I threw new pads on it and adjusted the derailleur. The paint chips were actually just paint from something else. Little acetone and they were gone 
Set the suspension up and took it out to our local single tracks. Amazing! So....... Stoked. I actually own one


----------



## Shibuya7 (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm 6'2 190lbs with long legs. I ride an XL Rocky Mountain Pipeline and a XL Diamondback Sync'r
Switched the Rocky from a 27.5+ to 29 a couple days ago
Replaced my Fox transfer 150mm dropper to a $135 Brand X Ascend 200mm dropper post which is a total game changer and totally worth it if it fits your frame
I like to run narrower 35mm rise 760mm bars with large diameter grips
Have wide platform Shimano Saint pedals for my big feet


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> How's the profile of the 2.6 and what's your ID on your rims? I've got a 2.6 laying around I want to try out, but having a hard time since I like the 2.3 butcher Grid trail I'm running now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ID of my rear rim is 29. The 2.6 Purgatory, 2.6 Eliminator, 2.5 Aggressor have rounded profiles. The 2.3 Aggressor has a squarish profile.

My front rim is 36 ID. The current generation Butcher Grid Trail has a larger casing than its siblings. The Bonty XR5 is big too, but it lacks grip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MNSparky (Sep 27, 2020)

6'-2" 245 lbs. Just got back into MTBing after a 15 year break (marriage, kids, career, etc). Remembered how much I love it after the first few rides this last summer and now I'm all in. Just bought a 2021 Trek Fuel EX 8 XT. My goal is to get to 200 lbs by September....


----------



## v33sonata (Jun 30, 2016)

Probably the chunkiest monkey here right now 260lbs. Been riding my Trek Superfly hardtail for the past 5 yrs between the weight of 230-290 😬. Just picked up a Full Stache 8 🤞


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

v33sonata said:


> Probably the chunkiest monkey here right now 260lbs. Been riding my Trek Superfly hardtail for the past 5 yrs between the weight of 230-290 😬. Just picked up a Full Stache 8 🤞
> View attachment 1920863
> View attachment 1920864


Sweet bike. You'll have to pump the rear shock to near the limit. I'm 230-235lbs ish. I've got my FOX float pumped to 260psi which is about 25% sag for me. I'll ride it in the middle position 80% of the time. Even climb in middle position. On really rutted or rocky single tracks I'll ride it full open. At first I struggled to get my pump to pump it past about 225psi. I tried doing it all in one shot. When I went back to add more air, it was easy? So, if you have that problem, try stopping and removing the pump. Then compress the shock a few times. Then reattach the pump, and go from there. Enjoy that bike...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

v33sonata said:


> Probably the chunkiest monkey here right now 260lbs. Been riding my Trek Superfly hardtail for the past 5 yrs between the weight of 230-290 . Just picked up a Full Stache 8
> View attachment 1920863
> View attachment 1920864


Sweet!!

240lbs here and ride a 2019 Trek FS8...
My favorite whip to ride unless it's muddy out...


Tall BMX'r said:


> Sweet bike. You'll have to pump the rear shock to near the limit. I'm 230-235lbs ish. I've got my FOX float pumped to 260psi which is about 25% sag for me. I'll ride it in the middle position 80% of the time. Even climb in middle position. On really rutted or rocky single tracks I'll ride it full open. At first I struggled to get my pump to pump it past about 225psi. I tried doing it all in one shot. When I went back to add more air, it was easy? So, if you have that problem, try stopping and removing the pump. Then compress the shock a few times. Then reattach the pump, and go from there. Enjoy that bike...


Re, rear shock... ReAktiv on my rear shock started playing up i.e. sounding/feeling clunky.

Trek acknowledged it was faulty but wouldn't repair it as a warranty.

They offered to remove ReAktiv or repair the ReAktiv at cost to me.

I got the ReAktiv removed and shock performs better than ever... you don't need it.

I use all three lever positions.

Fire roads and smoother climbs I'll use the firmest setting... on technical climbs or smoother descents I'll flip it to middle/trail mode.

When it's chunky out, I'll open it all the way up.

PS - DVO do a piggy back shock (green decals) that fit FS8's.

I may go that route in the future.

Also, upgrading Pike internals wouldn't hurt.

Those big tires make up for short comings of the suspension.

PSS - The stock wheels will be too flexy for a 260lb pilot (at 240lb's I found them to be flexy).

I'm running Carbon 35mm ID, 32h rims on DT Swiss hubs w/ 54t ratchet upgrade.

Again, : knocks-on-wood: those big tires are great... i.e. with carbon rims the chances of cracking a rim are highly unlikely.

For peace of mind, my wheels have lifetime guarantee 

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## v33sonata (Jun 30, 2016)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Sweet bike. You'll have to pump the rear shock to near the limit. I'm 230-235lbs ish. I've got my FOX float pumped to 260psi which is about 25% sag for me. I'll ride it in the middle position 80% of the time. Even climb in middle position. On really rutted or rocky single tracks I'll ride it full open. At first I struggled to get my pump to pump it past about 225psi. I tried doing it all in one shot. When I went back to add more air, it was easy? So, if you have that problem, try stopping and removing the pump. Then compress the shock a few times. Then reattach the pump, and go from there. Enjoy that bike...


Thx hopefully it hold up. Yea I just did all my air adjustments today. She's way up there in pressure. I went directly off the manufacturer websites for the pressures. I'm just about maxed as well.


targnik said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> 240lbs here and ride a 2019 Trek FS8...
> My favorite whip to ride unless it's muddy out... Re, rear shock... ReAktiv on my rear shock started playing up i.e. sounding/feeling clunky.
> ...


Good info for sure. I'm sitting at 270 now. Hopefully down to 240s by mid summer. I almost feel like I bought Sticking time bomb now. We will just have to see what happens I guess. I do still have my hardtail as a back up.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I was 250+ lbs range 2 years ago. I quit sugar. Lost 10 lbs a month for 3 months straight. Got down to 218 lbs at my lowest. It just leveled out there. No increase in my exercise routine. I still eat burgers, steaks and fries, and just a beer or two a few times a week. I'm not religious about cutting out every speck of sugar. There's sugar in everything, so I don't fret about sugar BBQ sauce. The first 2 or 3 weeks was the hardest to get through. No cokes, candy, cookies, donuts, or sweetened anything. I started reading the sugar content on all the labels, and if it is over 4 or 5 % I'll pass. I'm back up to 225 -230lbs range and holding. I have zero cravings for sweets now.... except beer.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

v33sonata said:


> Thx hopefully it hold up. Yea I just did all my air adjustments today. She's way up there in pressure. I went directly off the manufacturer websites for the pressures. I'm just about maxed as well.
> 
> Good info for sure. I'm sitting at 270 now. Hopefully down to 240s by mid summer. I almost feel like I bought Sticking time bomb now. We will just have to see what happens I guess. I do still have my hardtail as a back up.


Remember the FS8 was designed as a bike packing rig...

Likely by accident, it's a hell of a shredder.

Maybe ride your HT and get your weight down first.

Make some upgrades to FS8 during the cull.

FYI...

Out of the box I upgraded stem from 60mm to 50mm.

I put on a 800mm wide handlebar over the excruciatingly narrow 750mm offering.

Very quickly I upgraded the brakes from the not strong enough Guide R's to Guide RE's.

I eventually changed out grips and popped a 3.0 Minion DHRII 3C Maxxterra up front.

Think I upgraded the wheels around the same time I upgraded the brakes.

I also popped on an Oval chainring.

As stated earlier...

DVO piggy back shock and Rockshox Charger 2.1 damper would also enhance ride quality.

I'll likely get to these as time and funds permit.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepracticalcyclist (Mar 16, 2021)

Just picked up a Fezzari La Sal Peak and Kings Peak. DVO suspension (Onyx and Jade Coil). Went 600lb spring on the coil. I’m 6’4” 210 and the La Sal is a really comfortable ride once you adjust to the upright position. Really looking forward to rallying these two.

Running I9 Enduro S wheels with Hydra hubs. Super stout and stiff rim, really looking forward to the playfulness on these guys. And if my research is right, they’re only 50g heavier than ENVE AM30. So heavy duty without breaking the bank or the scale.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

thepracticalcyclist said:


> Just picked up a Fezzari La Sal Peak and Kings Peak. DVO suspension (Onyx and Jade Coil). Went 600lb spring on the coil. I'm 6'4" 210 and the La Sal is a really comfortable ride once you adjust to the upright position. Really looking forward to rallying these two.
> 
> Running I9 Enduro S wheels with Hydra hubs. Super stout and stiff rim, really looking forward to the playfulness on these guys. And if my research is right, they're only 50g heavier than ENVE AM30. So heavy duty without breaking the bank or the scale.


Two is always better than one. Nice to have options! That Peak looks like it would be fun just bashing through a rock garden.


----------



## Juancts (Dec 20, 2011)

6'2 - 240 pounds. 
Trek Fuel Ex8 29er. Stans Flow MK3 rims with DT350 hubs. Continental tires.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

6'4" 270 lbs.
V2 Santa Cruz Tallboy (2014) XXL
Light, tough and so much fun. I've been as heavy as 320 lbs and still rode this bike with only rear hub failures (3 rebuilds on Hope Pro II's), occasional bearing replacements and one shock rebuild.
I cracked my V1 Tallboy three times from 2010-2014 and the V2 replacement frame has been incredibly stout, zero issues. I'm replacing the bike now with a Specialized Enduro comp. Double black diamonds this year!


----------



## FiLtHeE87 (Mar 23, 2021)

6'7" ~240lbs, riding a 2021 Giant Talon 1 XL. I may upgrade to a longer stem in the near future, but for now she feels ok. I have a 170mm dropper on its way, as well as a set of RF Chester's, and ruffian grips both in blue, along with a custom headset cap. Can't wait to start making her mine!


----------



## tallsedo (Jan 6, 2012)

52 yrs old....6'5 and 240ish...2020 Orbea Occam XL...about to put on a new stem with 35 riser bars with fat Ergon grips. I can't say that this bike will ever be the thing slowing my progress. I have had it almost a year and burned out both rotors...oops...going to 203s front and back. When it comes back from the shop I am also putting on an Assegai and a DHR II...


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

FiLtHeE87 said:


> 6'7" ~240lbs, riding a 2021 Giant Talon 1 XL. I may upgrade to a longer stem in the near future, but for now she feels ok. I have a 170mm dropper on its way, as well as a set of RF Chester's, and ruffian grips both in blue, along with a custom headset cap. Can't wait to start making her mine!
> View attachment 1922895


That's a good bike to get you out on the trails. I'm about your size and I had an XXL Trek Marlin 6 with similar spec's. Here is a list of upgrades I would recommend for someone our size. 
The first thing I did was to put an air fork on it. They are a huge improvement over the stock coil/spring fork. Plus a weight savings. The straight 1-1/8" steerer tube limits your options. This is the one I put on my bike.
Amazon.com : RockShox, Recon Silver RL D1, Suspension Fork, 29'', Air, 100mm, 1-1/8'', QR, Rake: 51mm, Black : Sports & Outdoors

The second thing and perhaps the most important was to put a 180mm rotor on the rear brake. They put the same brakes and hardware on pretty much every size frame. Over braked for the small frames and under braked on the XL frames. This requires screwing a new 180mm rotor on the wheel and installing 180mm brake caliper adaptor /bracket.

Tektro Rear 180mm Post Mount Adaptor for Disc Brakes Black 


https://www.amazon.com/180mm-Stainless-Bicycle-Rotors-Mountain/dp/B07C3J67B7/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=180mm+mtb+rotor&qid=1617731134&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-5



The third big improvement was over sized pedals for BIG feet. These are the ones I currently use.

https://www.amazon.com/OneUp-Compon...pedals&qid=1617730585&s=sporting-goods&sr=1-6

Last few items would be a dropper seat post if you plan on descending any steep trails. A 30 tooth 10-speed chainring to get you a little lower climbing gear. I also widened my handlebars 3" by epoxying aluminum tube into the ends of the stock handlebars. Worked great and is a lot more comfortable to ride with.

Get out there and ride!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

tallsedo said:


> View attachment 1924713
> 52 yrs old....6'5 and 240ish...2020 Orbea Occam XL...about to put on a new stem with 35 riser bars with fat Ergon grips. I can't say that this bike will ever be the thing slowing my progress. I have had it almost a year and burned out both rotors...oops...going to 203s front and back. When it comes back from the shop I am also putting on an Assegai and a DHR II...


I just put 203s front and back on my Hightower. They grab for sure! I'm 6'7 - 235 and I almost feel over braked now, but it's nice to have it went you need it.


----------



## tallsedo (Jan 6, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I just put 203s front and back on my Hightower. They grab for sure! I'm 6'7 - 235 and I almost feel over braked now, but it's nice to have it went you need it.


When I took it in to get the suspension serviced I found out my rear rotor was down to 1.4 mm from 1.8...they say to replace at 1.5. I guess I brake too much. I am curious to try. I planned on replacing only the rear but the front was almost ready to be replaced so I went 203 with both...it will be interesting for sure


----------



## BigRiderB (Apr 18, 2021)

6'5", 350 Riding a Malus with upgraded shifter and entire drivetrain. I also ride a 1999 Specialized FSR sport ( The black, red and gold one) with too many upgrades to list basically a frame and shocks with everything else replaced with state of the art (20 yrs ago, lol) components. I just bought a new hardtail today. in the shop getting new wider wheels and tires (27.5x2.4) which I will run at 65psi( max). I love seeing comments about big guys having issues at 6 ft and 250 lbs. LMAO So far I have had no issues with either of my rigs other than my middle chainring bending from the torque I put on it going up a steep, long hill. I failed the hill a week earlier on the fattie so it was personal to not shift into climbing gear. Stupid on my part. Cost me a week waiting on a new chainring and another in the shop. Beat the hill though. I am not what I was before I had my surgeries( Abdominal and groin. No riding for 8 years.13 operations. Too scared) but I am getting back there. Up to 40 miles on the fattie and hoping to get back into centuries when the hardtail is ready. It's a Gravity from BD but nobody else had anything and 3 guys I know have 'em and love 'em. I am hoping to get back down to 270-280 range as at that size I had abs😁. I am not sloppy now but the extra weight is all in my gut. I missed riding so much but got caught up in powerlifting and bodybuilding and when I got injured I just never got back at it. Last year I rode almost every day( Only good thing about Covid) and so far this year I have 9 40 mile rides and 2 dozen 25-30 milers. In June my bros and I are doing a trail nearby that we have ridden for last 23 years but never all in one day.102 miles.


----------



## lbose (Aug 13, 2019)

5'8 220 on my ripmo v2


----------



## MillerC (Oct 25, 2018)

Hellos. 6'2 275 naked. Rides chromag samurai and moots vamoots cr. Both bikes I can grow into but both can support a lot of abuse.


----------



## DLASURE2 (May 12, 2021)

Hi guys new here I am 6'5.5" and 285 ride a old Trek 4600.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I had one like that up until till about 5 years ago. Mine was a Gary Fischer and my brother had the Trek. Side by side, same bike. I broke the forks and put some Marzocchi Bombers on it. Big improvement. Finally pulled the derailleur right through the wheel. Not worth fixing at that point. I held me at 240 lbs back then.


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

6'1", 345lbs. Giant Sedona DX. I started taking it on trails a few months before the pandemic. Now pretty much hooked. It was solid for a few months, lately been busting spokes left and right. Just when I got to the point where 2-3k for a bike didn't seem ridiculous (well, it still seems ridiculous but I'm less horrified by it), and having figured out what I might like to ride, there were none. A few here and there..couple Trek Marlins, Sir 9, a Norco Torrent..but by the time I found those I had read enough to know I didn't want either. The Marlin has QR rear hub, the Sir 9 a pressfit bb, the Torrent a 150mm fork, which isn't good at 345lbs even pumped up.

I like the upright style of a comfort bike, but also want something with better components designed for off-road abuse, trail geo, better fork, more durable and forgiving groupset, thru-axle, threaded bb, and tapered head tube. I'd really love to build a bike, and purchased a new revelation 120mm, 29" fork, but am having difficulty finding a reasonable deal on an appropriate frame. I'd love a steel frame, but GL. So I put a deposit on a Kona Honzo 29 eta June/July, but I also monitor Pinkbike daily looking at Chameleon/fuse/growler/honzo type bikes, figuring I could put my revelation on it and leave the steerer tube a bit longer, maybe with a short angled stem, and a bar with some rise/sweep.

Nice to have a small community of larger riders. Not all 250ish advice is directly applicable to 345, such as I don't even waste time looking at full sus bikes, but a lot of it is useful.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

TheRoadNotTaken said:


> 6'1", 345lbs. Giant Sedona DX. I started taking it on trails a few months before the pandemic. Now pretty much hooked. It was solid for a few months, lately been busting spokes left and right. Just when I got to the point where 2-3k for a bike didn't seem ridiculous (well, it still seems ridiculous but I'm less horrified by it), and having figured out what I might like to ride, there were none. A few here and there..couple Trek Marlins, Sir 9, a Norco Torrent..but by the time I found those I had read enough to know I didn't want either. The Marlin has QR rear hub, the Sir 9 a pressfit bb, the Torrent a 150mm fork, which isn't good at 345lbs even pumped up.
> 
> I like the upright style of a comfort bike, but also want something with better components designed for off-road abuse, trail geo, better fork, more durable and forgiving groupset, thru-axle, threaded bb, and tapered head tube. I'd really love to build a bike, and purchased a new revelation 120mm, 29" fork, but am having difficulty finding a reasonable deal on an appropriate frame. I'd love a steel frame, but GL. So I put a deposit on a Kona Honzo 29 eta June/July, but I also monitor Pinkbike daily looking at Chameleon/fuse/growler/honzo type bikes, figuring I could put my revelation on it and leave the steerer tube a bit longer, maybe with a short angled stem, and a bar with some rise/sweep.
> 
> Nice to have a small community of larger riders. Not all 250ish advice is directly applicable to 345, such as I don't even waste time looking at full sus bikes, but a lot of it is useful.


You can get a FS bike for your weight, but you have to spend some money. My bad if you already know that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigjp (Nov 7, 2008)

6'5" 275 been riding a 2014 xl Knolly Chilcotin for the last 6 years. I just picked up a 2021 xl Kona Process X. I also have a very rarely used Trek Madone 3.1 road bike.


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

DrDon said:


> You can get a FS bike for your weight, but you have to spend some money. My bad if you already know that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I assumed it was possible if money were no object, although I don't know of a shock where 350 wouldn't produce an excess of sag. I read plenty of accounts of 250lb riders having trouble. Regardless, 2500 inc. tax is about my limit. I'm simply not advanced enough a rider to justify more.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

TheRoadNotTaken said:


> Thanks. I assumed it was possible if money were no object, although I don't know of a shock where 350 wouldn't produce an excess of sag. I read plenty of accounts of 250lb riders having trouble. Regardless, 2500 inc. tax is about my limit. I'm simply not advanced enough a rider to justify more.


I would agree. Full-suspension is not for everyone and it doesn't make sense in your current position. I would think a fat tire bike with beefy rims would make more sense and give you a softer ride through the bumps. On the extreme and at a major extra bike weight factor (53 lbs) the Zize Yonder can take up to a 550 lbs rider. You either want a bike with suspension fork with at least 36mm or 38 mm stanchions ( big bucks) or a rigid fork (much cheaper). That being said, I'd look at fat tire bike to improve your trail riding. Definitely components, components.... Strong wide Alum rims, SS spokes with strong SS nipples and beefy hubs. Then tires that have stiff side walls. Chromalloy or steel frame. Cranks and pedals ??? 200mm rotors. ??? 
A lot of the big manufactures weight limits on even their beefy bike packing mtb are usually around 275-300 lbs.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

TheRoadNotTaken said:


> Thanks. I assumed it was possible if money were no object, although I don't know of a shock where 350 wouldn't produce an excess of sag. I read plenty of accounts of 250lb riders having trouble. Regardless, 2500 inc. tax is about my limit. I'm simply not advanced enough a rider to justify more.


I'm assuming Avalanche could tune a 38 and a X2 for you. $$$$$ You're right, a hardtail or even a rigid is the way to go. If you really love mountain biking, you'll ride what you can afford and still have a shite eating grin on your face.

I just looked up the Sedona DX. I live in Sedona. That bike would not survive one day on the trails here. The Honzo would be the first bike I would consider. Then a used low end 38 or Zeb. Then a new rear wheel build by a professional wheel builder with a DT 350 hub. Everything else, just replace it when it broke. A dropper would be an issue. I'm already pushing your budget limit.

Sigh. Finding something used in today's market as you know is tough.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

DrDon said:


> I'm assuming Avalanche could tune a 38 and a X2 for you. $$$$$ You're right, a hardtail or even a rigid is the way to go. If you really love mountain biking, you'll ride what you can afford and still have a shite eating grin on your face.
> 
> I just looked up the Sedona DX. I live in Sedona. That bike would not survive one day on the trails here. The Honzo would be the first bike I would consider. Then a used low end 38 or Zeb. Then a new rear wheel build by a professional wheel builder with a DT 350 hub. Everything else, just replace it when it broke. A dropper would be an issue. I'm already pushing your budget limit.
> 
> ...


That's funny. They probably should have reserved the Sedona name for something more appropriate. I've watched reviews featuring the Sedona area trails. Sort of a dreamscape.

I've taken the Sedona on trails it wasn't meant for for about the past year, with full grin. Granted I don't jump and rarely drop more than a foot. More and it would probably shatter. But that's the point of a new bike; I would like to start taking some larger drops and minor jumps. It isn't easy to get 350 off the ground.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I would agree. Full-suspension is not for everyone and it doesn't make sense in your current position. I would think a fat tire bike with beefy rims would make more sense and give you a softer ride through the bumps. On the extreme and at a major extra bike weight factor (53 lbs) the Zize Yonder can take up to a 550 lbs rider. You either want a bike with suspension fork with at least 36mm or 38 mm stanchions ( big bucks) or a rigid fork (much cheaper). That being said, I'd look at fat tire bike to improve your trail riding. Definitely components, components.... Strong wide Alum rims, SS spokes with strong SS nipples and beefy hubs. Then tires that have stiff side walls. Chromalloy or steel frame. Cranks and pedals ??? 200mm rotors. ???
> A lot of the big manufactures weight limits on even their beefy bike packing mtb are usually around 275-300 lbs.


That thing's a beast. Maybe a bit much but nice to know it's out there. Fat tire makes sense, but I've not seriously considered those due to increased inertia and rolling resistance. Also, I'm not convinced a rigid fat tire would be as good for roots as a suspension fork. I could be wrong but that's my assessment based on pictures and videos. I can't imagine it's great for climbs due to added weight. I get why it would make sense, however, based on what I've been able to do with a comfort bike, I think I can improve component durability somewhat and still ride hard w/o going fat. I'm not exactly sending it and not looking to. Just want to be confident launching off ledges or not slowing down as much when the single track gets interesting.

I've come to terms with exceeding weight limits. I'll select a frame that looks like it can take it.


----------



## RIPMOJO (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm 6'2", 221.4lbs as of this AM. I am on my way to 210lbs from 267lbs. I ride a xl Ibis Ripmo AF of the SLX variety.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

RIPMOJO said:


> View attachment 1936043
> I'm 6'2", 221.4lbs as of this AM. I am on my way to 210lbs from 267lbs. I ride a xl Ibis Ripmo AF of the SLX variety.


Good job. Nice bike. Keep peddling and you'll get there. I went from 250 to 220. Now back to 228-230 and level for the past year and a half. Still fit in a 36 waist. I was a 40.


----------



## RIPMOJO (Apr 2, 2020)

I lost weight to ride “easier/better” as my younger days. 48 yo now, had to get rid of the excess accumulated from getting older. Doc told me 210 for my height and bone structure. Good job with the weight loss.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

6'7, 240lbs in the morning. 2020 Pole Taival XL for "trail" duty, Transition Sentinel V2 XXL for enduro duty. Love both of them



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice. I think you need to update your tag line... 2014 Trance?


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Nice. I think you need to update your tag line... 2014 Trance?


Oops! Didn't even know that was still on there. Definitely need to update 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimka (Apr 23, 2020)

6'6 225 yeti SB130 LR


----------



## corwin1968 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know if I've posted on this thread before, but as of yesterday, I'm at 367 and 5'11". I ride a Rivendell Hunqapillar.


----------



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

To be honest I never even knew about this category lol!! I reckon I fit it...I'm 6'2(6'3 on an I feel tall day) and weigh in around the 225 mark. Now I am not as fit as I was pre pandemic crap, but I wouldn't say i'm very over weight. Before the whole covid thing I was in the gym 5 to 6 times a week. I loved working out. Even then I only got down to 205 at my lowest and leanest. Most folks say I'm built like a Samoan  . I don't see it though. Anyway, I ride a GT Aggressor Pro hardtail. The one in my profile pic. If I can find some in stock that I don't have to sell my kidney AND first born for, I'll be riding some sort of full suspension. Hopefully before long!🤙


----------



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

BkngBear said:


> To be honest I never even knew about this category lol!! I reckon I fit it...I'm 6'2(6'3 on an I feel tall day) and weigh in around the 225 mark. Now I am not as fit as I was pre pandemic crap, but I wouldn't say i'm very over weight. Before the whole covid thing I was in the gym 5 to 6 times a week. I loved working out. Even then I only got down to 205 at my lowest and leanest. Most folks say I'm built like a Samoan  . I don't see it though. Anyway, I ride a GT Aggressor Pro hardtail. The one in my profile pic. If I can find some in stock that I don't have to sell my kidney AND first born for, I'll be riding some sort of full suspension. Hopefully before long!🤙





https://www.costco.com/intense-951-xc-bike.product.100691780.html


----------



## thedavidedwards73 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hi, I'm 5'11" 200lbs and I ride a large frame GT Marathon. I had a Giant XTC NRS3 and I loved it but truly, I miss my Epic Comp. Big time.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

6ft...

240lb's butt-nekid...

Ride...???

Latest addition to quiver is a size L, raw coloured, Banshee Phantom V3 









Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## Shredster305 (Aug 24, 2021)

Newb baby shredder lol 6'3 started at 550lbs, down to 280lbs with the help of these

2020 Trek Marlin 7








Then for some single track trails started with a Trek Fuel EX 9.7 which I regret selling for my current love
2021 Canyon Spectral 29 CF7


----------



## Stewieftw (Jul 29, 2021)

ncj01 said:


> Here's me, 225lbs buck naked after my mornin' constitutional (simmer down, not in the photo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ride a lightly modded 2021 Cannondale trail 8 bike. I am bout 5'11 180lbs.


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

345lbs. Wanting something more upright than most trail bikes, and not wanting a hybrid or comfort bike, I chose the Vitus Sentier 29, which has a larger stack and shorter reach than the Fuse, Chameleon, Hondo, Fluid, Roscoe or X-caliber, put a 140mm Marzocchi Z1 on and left the steerer long enough to accommodate 60mm of stem spacers, and put a cushy Cloud 9 seat on. As well as some Code Rs and 200mm rotors. Bought a BB93 thinking it could better handle the weight, but the BB52 is pretty solid so far so I'll keep it in reserve. If I end up cracking the frame, I'll build it again with steel.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

TheRoadNotTaken said:


> 345lbs. Wanting something more upright than most trail bikes, and not wanting a hybrid or comfort bike, I chose the Vitus Sentier 29, which has a larger stack and shorter reach than the Fuse, Chameleon, Hondo, Fluid, Roscoe or X-caliber, put a 140mm Marzocchi Z1 on and left the steerer long enough to accommodate 60mm of stem spacers, and put a cushy Cloud 9 seat on. As well as some Code Rs and 200mm rotors. Bought a BB93 thinking it could better handle the weight, but the BB52 is pretty solid so far so I'll keep it in reserve.
> View attachment 1945837


FYI fork steerer tubes are only rated for 30mm of spacers under the stem. Anything over that and you're putting too much leverage on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRoadNotTaken (Mar 21, 2021)

socalrider77 said:


> FYI fork steerer tubes are only rated for 30mm of spacers under the stem. Anything over that and you're putting too much leverage on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read up to 40mm, but point taken. Still waiting for someone to explain the leverage issue. Almost all of the force applied to the steerer with 60mm to stem will be axial, the same as it would at 30mm to stem. In which direction is this extra leverage force traveling? What is the potential problem that can occur from said leverage? Wearing out headset bearings quicker? I don't mind replacing bearings once in a while. If the concern is ovaling the head tube, that is concerning, however, I think the greatest danger of ovaling at my weight comes from the effective 66° HTA, and the force the bottom of the steerer places on the lower headset cup which transfers to the front bottom inside of the head tube. If it's cracking the steerer above the headset, I don't think I ride hard enough for that; if I do, then I'll learn an expensive lesson and buy another fork. The spacers do more than just space, they also support the steerer if things are tight.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I think you're right. If you were really sending it down steep hills and off jumps, that would be a different story. The force you're applying (mostly braking) in the more upright position is more axial.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

The 30mm "rule" was more for carbon steerers that don't like the leverage. Alloy is generally much stronger and you can go higher, but it's still good practice to have your stem as close to the top bearing as possible. In your case I'd be playing with this stem tool and looking at something like a PRO LT stem in 35° to get it set up a little better


----------



## McNazgul (Mar 1, 2017)

188cm
103kg
88cm inseam
208cm wingspan

Norco Torrent Hardtail. Love hardtails!!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I've posted a couple of times already, but I've got a few updates.

Still only 5'9" but down to about 205 (from 245+) and I converted my 2019 Fuse Comp from 27.5+ to 29er and upgraded to GX derailleur after my stock NX blew up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpat57 (Oct 9, 2021)

280lb 6’2” riding a 2020 yt Izzo pro race


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Bigpat57 said:


> 280lb 6’2” riding a 2020 yt Izzo pro race
> View attachment 1951932


Never seen an x2 on an Izzo, that’s cool. What psi do you run? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpat57 (Oct 9, 2021)

yeah it only works for the xl and xxl frames. I ran it at 280 this past weekend but I’m going to drop it to 265 and see where I’m at.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Update:

Human specs haven't changed too much....maybe a couple pounds heavier (damn COVID-19/rain/work)

Latest rig is a Banshee Phantom V3, setup mullet styles.

Latest pic attached.

NB, have swapped the Lyrik out (post pic) to try out my FF-36.

Bike is a sweet ride and is my do (most) anything rig.









Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

davidfrench said:


> Your saddle seem super low for a 6'11" rider... are you all torso?
> What fat bike brand is that?
> If you didn't know yet, check out what I do for tall riders in my signature.
> Disclaimer: yes shameless plug for my small on-man business!


YEA.extra backbone.. my daughter is opposite.. the bike is a big frame..it may look small but it is as big as my old dirt motorcycle


----------



## bigthom (Dec 14, 2010)

6’8” 270lbs. 

Inglis Funduro steel 29er hardtail. Oddity Cycles Oddmone bars, over-under top tubes. 1x with a Fox 36 throttled down to 140mm. 180mm cranks, 150mm dropper.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

New bike day! 22 Hightower with cascade link and 160 up front and fox Float X underneath!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## rob808 (May 21, 2009)

5'9" and 295 (used to be 210 but life happened)

Ride - 2021 Fezzari Cascade Peak


----------



## rob808 (May 21, 2009)

Brules said:


> New bike day! 22 Hightower with cascade link and 160 up front and fox Float X underneath!
> View attachment 1955279


Sweet ride!


----------



## FASTFAT (Oct 22, 2015)

Nothing but little fellows in here.lol.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

I'm 52, 6ft and 200lbs. I ride a Schwinn steel single speed klunker. My local trails are predominantly flat, so this bike just shreds. Super fun to ride. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Winter riding on the v3 Banshee Phantom. I'm 6'-2" and pushing 300. 
It's the first 'brand new from scratch' build I've done in 15 years. It's also the first time I've had a bike that had awesome geometry _and_ a stout enough build.


----------



## Leotis Denetclaw (12 mo ago)

I am 6 foot and weight 290 lbs. I used to ride religiously on hard tail XC bikes from the 1990s into the early 2000s. I was around 225 and in shape, but broke a lot of components and 2 frames. Around 2002 Clydesdale equipment made its debut. I took some time to design my build. I have a Kona Coiler frame, DT Swiss Fr/Dh wheels. RaceFace Atlas equipment (Stem, posts, and cranks), Easton DH carbon bars. The bike has 6" travel front and rear and weighs around 29 lbs. I knew there would be a weight penalty but it is lighter than the OEM Coiler Deluxe (36 lbs). I built up the wheels and used upper end components such as BB and HS to save weight and to customize it further. Just recently got back into biking and it rides great. Would Love to make a new purchase but I am attached to this build and will probably stay with it for a while longer.


----------



## Leotis Denetclaw (12 mo ago)

tachyon said:


> *5'7" and 355*
> 
> I'm the shortest / biggest so far.
> 
> ...


TACHYON,

Nice build. Very similar to what I use to ride.


----------



## Leotis Denetclaw (12 mo ago)

veelz said:


> *Another short guy*
> 
> I am 5'8", and around 215# right now, down from 240# last Thanksgiving (here in the USA). I mainly ride my singlespeed now, but I also own a 2000 Ellsworth Truth, a Kona Jake the Snake, and a Indy Fab Crown Jewel, and a Giant TCR converted to fixie/single soon. Here is a pic of me on my old surly.
> 
> ...


VEELZ,
Very nice. Very similar to one I use to ride and you are correct the Fork is worth keeping. I sold the bike to my brother and regretted it ever since. Now he has an awesome bike which is okay. I love my current bike but in reality you can't have them all.


----------



## beckma (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey you tall guys, here is my current ride. I am 6'8" and about 200lbs.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

What is the brand, model and size? Can't tell from the picture.


----------



## beckma (Jun 17, 2013)

Tall BMX'r said:


> What is the brand, model and size? Can't tell from the picture.


It is an Evil Offering v1 (2019), size XL (Reach 502mm)


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

56 not feeling old, 6, 1 Tara 268. And with a really WW rig. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FathomDeepClyde (11 mo ago)

First post after lurking these forums for a couple years. A lot of your discussions have already made a big impact on my life here guys. 
Anyways, last year spring I bought my dad's old 1996 Giant Yukon Steelie. Replaced the derailleur myself, and made sure everything was straight and tight on the bike. At the time I was 540, and the bike already had 42 spoke wheels. 
Now after a year of moderation with diet and a bunch of miles on the bike and walking, I'm down to 440. And oh, how carefully I have ridden the past year knowing how dangerous it was having me on that frame.... 
Now after all this time I decided to buy a bike that actually fit me. The Yukon is too tall/large a frame for me, as my father has different dimensions. So went into the LBS, and got fitted, and told them I wanted a mountain bike, no holds bar. LBS ordered me a 2021 Giant Fathom 1. It's bought and sitting in the showroom right now till I sort wheels and a fork that will work for me.....


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

FathomDeepClyde said:


> First post after lurking these forums for a couple years. A lot of your discussions have already made a big impact on my life here guys.
> Anyways, last year spring I bought my dad's old 1996 Giant Yukon Steelie. Replaced the derailleur myself, and made sure everything was straight and tight on the bike. At the time I was 540, and the bike already had 42 spoke wheels.
> Now after a year of moderation with diet and a bunch of miles on the bike and walking, I'm down to 440. And oh, how carefully I have ridden the past year knowing how dangerous it was having me on that frame....
> Now after all this time I decided to buy a bike that actually fit me. The Yukon is too tall/large a frame for me, as my father has different dimensions. So went into the LBS, and got fitted, and told them I wanted a mountain bike, no holds bar. LBS ordered me a 2021 Giant Fathom 1. It's bought and sitting in the showroom right now till I sort wheels and a fork that will work for me.....


Awesome progress on your weight loss journey! That looks like a good bike and the fork is going to have to be more than the stock 34mm stanchions. 36mm minimum, possibly 38mm? Wheels need to be solid. Something more than the stock rims and hubs to last. Let us know what you do with the forks and wheels. Probably 200mm rotors too.


----------



## FathomDeepClyde (11 mo ago)

Tall BMX'r said:


> Awesome progress on your weight loss journey! That looks like a good bike and the fork is going to have to be more than the stock 34mm stanchions. 36mm minimum, possibly 38mm? Wheels need to be solid. Something more than the stock rims and hubs to last. Let us know what you do with the forks and wheels. Probably 200mm rotors too.


Thanks Tall BMX'r, 
And yes, I am looking at a set of Velocity Cliffhangers, and talking to a wheel builder, Joe Young in Texas. I'm also trying to find others that can build a set of 42+ spoke wheels for me. And yesterday I talked to another shop in my area that works with Fox for the fork. Fox actually suggested the Marzocchi Bomber Z1 Coil for me. I'm absolutely open to other forks though if anyone has any suggestions. Right now my riding consists of street/sidewalk when necessary, and a few small hills, and I avoid bumps like the plague.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The Marzocchi Bomber Z1 coil is a good fork. I had a bomber on my old hardtail for years. I think the coil is a better approach to dealing with more weight. The air springs have limits, and if you exceed those limits you blow the seals out. A heavy coil spring may get push to the limit, but it won't blow a seal like and air spring would.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

I would make sure marzocchi makes a coil heavy enough for you. I thought about running one but they don’t make springs heavy enough for me (I weigh 250lbs) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowcrash (Jun 13, 2020)

305 pounds riding a 2014 Cannondale Trail 5 29er I desperately want to replace!


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Slowcrash said:


> 305 pounds riding a 2014 Cannondale Trail 5 29er I desperately want to replace!


Time for a new bike......


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

6'1", bout 300.....

Have to apologize for a decade ago, I was a bit of a d!ck.

Retired/disabled now. Have 3:

Settle Reken HT, converted to SS ebike.
GT Sensor, 2011, 7-sp ebike.
Diamondback XLS, year unsure, 9-sp.

I don't count the Gravity FSX in the trainer.


----------



## rowyourown (11 mo ago)

Figured I'd check in here. Riding my mountain bike was my favorite thing to do when I was a kid and I rode daily in the '80s-'90s. By high school, I wasn't riding as much (focused on golf, another love) and I didn't ride much in college either. In my early 20s, I was 5'11", 170 lbs-ish, started doing some road riding off and on, but nothing really stuck. Fast forward to my mid 30s and I was over 200 lbs ultimately peaking at 260lbs. I felt like garbage with low energy, low self confidence and horrible mood swings. Something had to change.

I'd like to say cycling helped with the initial losses, but the mountain and road bikes I bought were used very irregularly. It was more laying off the snacks, booze, and fast food. Also, taking a longer walk daily and not eating after 8pm. Weight started coming off and I saw 225 lbs in 2019, then 215 lbs by 2020. Hovered around there for a while, then got back into Zwift heavily at the start of November 2021 with my Felt gravel bike hooked up to a Wahoo Kickr. Started riding three days a week, taking care to slowly ramp up my efforts and avoid injury that would halt my progress. Felt slow and weak at first, embarrassed even. Everyone passed me -- and I mean everyone! But slowly, my speed and watts picked up and three months later I had significantly improved my performance and noticed quite a difference in body tone as well.

Now at just over 40 years old, I've been weighing in at just under 200 lbs for the first time in over a decade and feel great. Have recently added a new mountain bike to the stable so I can add outdoor rides to my workout and keep up motivation (road riding has become far too dangerous in the distracted driver era, so no more of that for me). I'll hit four months of regular rides in just over a week and I'm thrilled to feel like a cyclist again. Hoping to settle back in the 170-lb area a year from now with slow, steady progress and make cycling a dedicated part of my lifestyle once again.

Current bike is a '21 Specialized Epic Evo.


----------



## MillerC (Oct 25, 2018)

6’2 310 pounds with pack. Custom wheeled niner rlt steel. Custom chromag samurai. Support me they do.


----------



## Dhondagini (11 mo ago)

5'11 275 lbs...Just bought an Eminent Onset MT comp & 🤯 - 160mm Fox 36 rhythm (added 6 volume spacers) + 155mm rear travel Fox DPX2 (added 1.02 max vol spacer) ...Highly recommend. Nearly zero pedal bob on the climbs and with the low speed compression turned up a bit, this bike feels tight like an XC until you smash the downhills and then it pops around like my FS bike did in my 20's when I was 215 lbs lol. 

On my previous bike I had (Merida One Twenty) 120mm rear Float DPS factory + 140 Pike Front and bought the frame specifically for the whole "reduced leverage ratio" which is tossed around here a bit...while it may be true, the Onset leverage ratio is much greater and has much more travel...but is much more supportive when pedaling on climbs. May be the dual chamber DPX2 but I'm guessing its pure frame geo.


----------



## crockdaddy (11 mo ago)

5'10 285 lbs ... ugh ... was 331 9 months ago so progress. 
Current bike is Specialized Stumpjumper Alloy Comp 2021 so far so good. 
Also own a 2018 Roll Elite (two of them) and my OG Rockhopper Comp from years ago.


----------



## Slowcrash (Jun 13, 2020)

crockdaddy said:


> 5'10 285 lbs ... ugh ... was 331 9 months ago so progress.
> Current bike is Specialized Stumpjumper Alloy Comp 2021 so far so good.
> Also own a 2018 Roll Elite (two of them) and my OG Rockhopper Comp from years ago.


Was the suspension difficult to dial in? It currently is number 1 on my shortlist for my next bike!


----------



## thefyrebird (11 mo ago)

TLDR: I am 5'10, 250, and use a 2021 M/L Marlin 7 and a vintage 27" men's steel Schwinn LeTour

I currently have a stock 2021 M/L Marlin 7 with 29"x2.2" tires, flat bars with handlebar shifter, Bontrager rear rack, toolkit seatbag, pump on downtube, cage mounted on seat tube, kickstand and platform pedals, and a vintage men's 27" steel Schwinn LeTour with drop bars, downtube shifters, 2nd-hand noname aluminum rear rack, platform pedals, Shimano 2-9 setup, pump under the bottlecage, kickstand, and toolkit seatbag. Yeah, I like to go loaded for bear.

I rode kiddy bikes growing up in SD and VA, but after the 24" 9-speed it took me saving for 2 years to get got run over in 6th grade, I didn't ride for a while. Then in college back in the 90's, I picked up a 2nd hand Schwinn road bike for $50. Dude selling was upgrading, but didn't want to sell a men's bike to a chick over the phone until I said I couldn't find a girl's frame in my size, I'm NORWEGIAN! That got me a FTF meet, and he was willing to sell when he realized he had to look up at me. I slowly fixed it up so I could commute to/from class, grocery shop, etc. Stayed pretty fit doing that, as the apartment was 5 miles from grounds. Then I dropped out due to health, moved home, and got better. Got a job, was able to walk/ride to work when I didn't feel like driving my car. Still pretty fit at this point, though I started stress eating.

Then I got married, and moved to a big city that wasn't bike friendly. The pounds came on with the good food (ya eat more with a spouse, ya know) and the kids, and not much exercise. When the kids were school aged, we moved to suburbia. Yay, I can ride safely again--but now I'm double the weight I was when we got married, and the bike needs a refit. So I put it off, until my husband got the "shape up or you're having another heart attack" lecture from his doctors. So as COVID is hitting, DH wants to get back into bicycling. Awesome, except we clash over riding styles: I'm 90's liberal Urban Commuter, he's retired Navy 90's Downhill Mountain Biker. We agree to compromise by starting with local trails, destination rail-trail touring, and work our way up in difficulty of technical trails.

I took my Schwinn in and get the works, and doublechecked that the wheels and steel frame can support me. Luckily, steel's forgiving, I'm good to go after replacing a few consumables: tires and grease and handlebar wrap. So we start on the local trails, and I'm doing pretty good on pavement and good packed gravel with it, but DH was worried about me riding rigid on anything more technical. He has a Lotus, a couple Cannondale hardtails, and a couple other frames he's building up, as some of his older bikes are no longer recommended due to his weight gains. (He's also a Clydesdale at 6'1" and 255). So he surprised me with the 2021 Marlin for "Christmas", as it originally wasn't supposed to arrive until late November, but it got here last June. Dude, handlebar shifting and front suspension is a revelation. Currently we do weekly rides to the boat ramp to nature watch and we hope to go bike camping over spring break at the local city campground, and go from there.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

6'3, Started my weight loss around this time last year... was 390 then, lost consistent weight all the way down to 315 around August then took a week long vacation and never got back on track. Currently around 325-330 and want to kick it into high gear again. Back then I was just working out using an Aerodyne fan bike but since November i've been biking into work 2-3x a week and doing longer rides on the weekend. I want to be in the low 200's by around now next year... 2lbs a week is all it will take. I cant take spending time in a gym anymore... I spent most my life in one of those boxes and crave the outdoors


Bikes: REI ADV 2.2 Gravel bike (usual commuter and distance bike)
Giant Stance 29 (my first full suspension modern mtb... plan is to use it and abuse it as I learn)


----------



## ronin6433 (10 mo ago)

5'10" 260 lbs. and 41 years old. Same weight I was at the end of July last year. Got down to 235 using the road bike before Nov. when the cold and the dark hit. I'll ride the road bike in the cold or in the dark but I won't do both and my motivation to ride the drainer was non-existent.

I've been off mountain bikes for the better part of 20 years. Broke two of them when I lived in Marquette MI. Got married, moved to Saint Louis, got a road bike, gained 50 lbs because I didn't ride enough.

I've been wanting to get back on trails for the better part of the last 5 years. Was browsing the internet and thinking of heading back to Marquette once I got the bike to visit old friends. Found the Marji Gesick. Decided that riding a 100+ mile race with 12k feet of climbing is certainly the best idea I've ever had. With that in mind started demoing bikes last summer. Fell in love with the Trail 429, the Switchblade, and the Ripmo.

Got the Lg Ripmo v2 in February because it was available, I had the money, and I wouldn't have to wait 6 to 8 mos. Maybe I could have gone more reasonable but this will probably be the last bike I buy between now and when both kids are out of college in 15 years so screw it.

Right now the plan is to put about 2k miles on the road bike over the next 8 months, about 1600 on the Ripmo in that same time frame, and hit the gym for weights and the pool to keep power and general fitness up. I want to be between 190 and 205 by the end of that. Anything lower and I start to sacrifice more power than I want. After that it's as much winter riding as possible and trying not to gain more than 10 or 15 pounds before spring 2023.

Spring and summer of 23 try to hit 2-3k miles on the Ripmo and reduce the time on the road bike by the same. I'm aiming to have my average speed between 10 and 15 mph because I want the belt buckle. Hopefully in September '23 that happens.

Thank you for attending my TED type.

Bikes: '22 Ripmo V2 LG XT build
Neuvation FC100 56 cm.

Edited to add build to Ripmo


----------



## rowyourown (11 mo ago)

ronin6433 said:


> 5'10" 260 lbs. and 41 years old. Same weight I was at the end of July last year. Got down to 235 using the road bike before Nov. when the cold and the dark hit. I'll ride the road bike in the cold or in the dark but I won't do both and my motivation to ride the drainer was non-existent.
> 
> I've been off mountain bikes for the better part of 20 years. Broke two of them when I lived in Marquette MI. Got married, moved to Saint Louis, got a road bike, gained 50 lbs because I didn't ride enough.
> 
> Right now the plan is to put about 2k miles on the road bike over the next 8 months, about 1600 on the Ripmo in that same time frame, and hit the gym for weights and the pool to keep power and general fitness up. I want to be between 190 and 205 by the end of that. Anything lower and I start to sacrifice more power than I want. After that it's as much winter riding as possible and trying not to gain more than 10 or 15 pounds before spring 2023.


I'm very similar to you. Peaked at 260 lbs, same age, same two decades away from regular riding. moves, marriage, etc. Life gets in the way! 

I'll say that Zwift was really a game-changer for me and I'd recommend it to anyone, especially if you have cold and dark months in winter as we do here in the PNW. It really eliminates the excuses for not riding all through the year and it's become an essential part of my training. The riding is actually more difficult, since you're pedaling all the time to keep your average watts up. No breaks on the downhills or easy pedaling on the flats like in real riding. I'm currently 195 lbs and dropping... end goal 170-ish which is a good weight for me. On an average week in the colder months, two-thirds of my riding is on Zwift, one-third outdoors. That will change as we head into warmer weather and more hours of daylight.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

ronin6433 said:


> I've been wanting to get back on trails for the better part of the last 5 years. Was browsing the internet and thinking of heading back to Marquette once I got the bike to visit old friends. Found the Marji Gesick. Decided that riding a 100+ mile race with 12k feet of climbing is certainly the best idea I've ever had.



lol same! well not the last 5 years part... for some reason I had forgotten about bikes my entire adult life. I grew up on a bike and somewhere around high school I stopped riding and dont even know what happened to my bike. In my early 20's I got really into endurance sports... marathons and triathlons, the bike was always my strongest discipline. I'm signed up for the Texas Rattler in November, and intend on attempting Leadville next year. Im being as methodical as I can, over a year to recomp my body and be as light as possible then 7-8 months of event specific training and capped off with 1-2 months of altitude acclimation. I'm definitely a goals based person.


----------



## johnny_boy02 (10 mo ago)

41 years old tomorrow, 6’ 280-290 depending on what I eat/drink and how hydrated I am. I just got a Specialized Turbo Levo Comp Alloy.

Long story is I grew up mountain biking and was in great shape for “big guy”. Around 20 I decided work, women and partying was the thing to do and my health has slowly gone down since then. Between very physical work and irresponsible adulting I haven’t treated myself well.

Mountain biking is the only physical activity I have ever enjoyed. I have tried to get back into it a couple times over the years but with work injuries and general poor fitness it was a little bit of fun and a lot of suck. So I sold my motorcycle and got the ebike to take the sting out riding. Best decision ever.

I also got a used Peloton for work week exercise and have been slowly increasing my efforts on that over the last 5 weeks. No weight loss yet but I feel better and a bit stronger.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

6'4 and 47 y/o, I've been hovering around 290-300 since I settled down into a desk job twenty years ago. Been riding seriously for several years but the pounds didn't magically come off so I'm getting serious. I've spent the past couple months IF 8-16 and sometimes keto, and I'm down to 265 and dropping. I'm currently riding a Growler "Mr Big Stuff" fatbike with 26x4.8 for the white crap and 29x3 for the rest of it and it's a _great_ bike, but I've promised myself a new bike when I hit 250.


----------



## Cheeze Wheelie (May 24, 2004)

Recently trimmed down from 215 lbs bare biscuit to 200lbs in full gear, 6', 54 y/o former local pro motocrosser riding a Niner Air 9 RDO carbon fiber hardtail. My bike is setup downcountry with a short stem, Renthal DH bars, and a 50mm TranzX dropper post. Bike weighs ~25.5 lbs with Time ATAC pedals and tubeless tires. I'm pretty lean and ride fast flowy single-track segments chasing KOMs on Strava. I have 33 KOMs in areas of the Denver metro where XC races are held. I descend at the 99th percentile, but only climb at the 85th percentile due to my weight. Hence, my riding style is enduro where I cruise uphill and bomb down.


----------



## PowerTripp (9 mo ago)

41 years old, (6'5", 260lbs, 37" inseam, thick body frame, XXL hands, size 15 shoe which apparently adds to the pain of sizing a bike...), probably could slim down to 240 once my shoulder fully heals from surgery! Have had A LOT of bike fit issues since I started riding 5 years ago... never felt "perfect" on any bike I rode. I am not really going to talk about specific bikes since I don't think that really matters in the sizing issue for Large/Tall people, but about the basic GEO that I found worked for someone of my sizer and proportions.

First bike was the "biggest" bike I could find at the time (XL) with a REACH of 456mm and a STACK of 649mm. This bike just didn't have the reach I needed and I HATE long stems. Albeit the bike was super responsive, it didn't feel stable enough with the high speed bombing I love and I felt cramped overall.

I then overcompensated on my next bike, thinking I needed one of the biggest bikes I could find (When the trend of MTB GEO finally started making BIG SLACK bikes). Got a bike with a REACH of 520mm and a STACK of 655 and thought I loved it at first. After riding some of my regular trails, I realized I DID NOT like the new bike either... SAD FACE! It was great at bombing down the hill in a straight line, but my technical skills went to crap! I couldn't make it through obstacles nearly as well as the much shorter bike. Both bikes had 27.5x2.8's, so it wasn't a wheel sizing issue.

So... I began doing a TON of research about bike fitting, not wanting to waste $5-10k (again!) on a new bike that still doesn't work for me. I noticed that most of the bike fitting advice seemed to be geared toward Road Bikes. Some of this advice carries over okay, but in my opinion, most does not. The type of riding is soooo different unless maybe you are a hardcore XC racer, since you stay in the saddle a lot more. I discovered a site that changed my whole perspective on MTB bike fitting. I AM IN NO WAY AFFILIATED WITH THE SITE, I just now believe in their methods 100% and love spreading the knowledge!






Lee Likes Bikes online mountain bike school – Learn to shred – everywhere!







www.llbmtb.com





I first discovered the "JOY OF BIKE" You Tube channel with Alex and Lee. A couple of middle aged hardcore mountain bikers that have been at it forever. Then I found the website above. Lee's whole RAD concept (along with all the other concepts) makes perfect sense if you want to SHRED and have optimal movement on your bike! I was so skeptical at first, still subscribing to the bike manufacturers sizing recommendations. But after running a ton of calcs through their extensive tools and clarifying a few concepts, I am a true believer in all they teach! Issues I had on previous bikes now made perfect sense. I also learned that the bike manufacturers sizing charts DO NOT take body proportions into account. You will need less reach if you are more legs than torso, and more reach if you are less legs than torso (than the average person at your height).

Armed with all the new and RAD knowledge, I recently purchased a '22 Specialized LEVO Expert S5 (not S6 like the sizing charts recommend!!) with a REACH of 502 and a STACK of 644. After modifying the stack with a Spank Spike 35 60mm riser bar and shortening up the reach by going from a 50mm length stem to a 35mm, I now know what a bike feels like when it feels "right"!!! It sits right in the sweet spot of nimble and stable for someone of my size and proportions. I am so happy on this bike that I can't even describe it! The only current issue is the fact that the FOX Float X2 shock needs to be pumped to the max 300psi (technically even a little more than that to get the correct SAG) for someone my size, which I did not expect... Even with extensive research I missed that info! So just watch out for suspension components if you are a BIG guy as well as TALL.

Hope that long, drawn out story helps some big guys out there!! Namastoke!


----------



## c2architect (9 mo ago)

Just read a few of these posts and surprising how diverse everyone is. Cool that you are all out riding.

I am 6'-1 and about 220. Lost 20 pounds recently due to health reasons - heart issues. Riding an Intense Tracer 275.


----------



## weasel1 (May 25, 2012)

Figure it’s time for an update. Still 5’ 8.5” (stopped growing vertically 30yrs ago), 300lbs kitted up. Been riding a mulleted 2012 Surly Ogre as a trail hard tail. Picked up an older KHS xct555 full suspension bike for a song, then blew up the Monarch rear shock. Swapped in a coil shock, changed out the front end from the Marzocchi Bomber and 26” wheel to a Revelation and 27” wheel. Cush core inserts at both ends, and that’s become my primary trail ride. Sold the Ogre this week, and ordered up a new Marino Cabala frame. Marino does custom frames, but also sells stock builds. After chatting about my dimensions and tonnage, we decided the stock small (Reynolds 520 tubing) was right for me, and it’s on the way. I’ll build it up with Stan’s Barons, a Yari fork and Deore drivetrain. Pics when I get the frame (shipping from Peru takes about 4wks).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekdj (Mar 10, 2007)

Skinny-ish tall, 6'6" 220lbs, 50, and have been riding a XXL Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite for about a decade now, and it's still better than me where I wuss out on stuff it can do. I ride mostly all mountain and it's like a glove compared to my first bike I started with when moving to New Mexico. That first was a Cannondale Super V-9 from, geez, early 'aughts? Totally cross-country spec, like everything back in the day. As I progressed, i put that rig into places it was never built for but manged to never get really hurt (amazingly). The Stumpy is point-and-shoot down, and not the worst climber to earn it. When I first got it, all it needed was the dropper post! Blessed and should ride more often!


----------



## jeffhamula (Jan 3, 2022)

6'6" 215lbs 47, all arms/legs. Started riding in Sept last year and dropped from 250lbs over a few months. A lot of miles ridden as well as work building rogue trails around my home. I ride an XXL 2017 Stumpjumper FSR daily 8-9 miles then 12-20 on a weekend a couple times a month. I have had to upgrade to Enduro wheels as I have blown out free hub, axles, spokes, rims... I have been really trying to find a hardtail XXL that is as big, with the same drive train - so I can have a daily driver as my hardtail, and then backup drive train and wheels... If anyone has any ideas for a cheapish frame that I can build up, let me know.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

6’3” and from 190-220 pounds depending on a few things. Currently at a touch over 200. Long arms, but short legs for my height. My proportions mean that the longer bikes with shorter seat tubes is amazing! Current bikes are XL with reach over 500 and stack over 640. I’m fairly sensitive where my hands and feet end up so I’ve got a ideal middle of the grip to middle of the pedal spindle measurement that I try to keep close to knowing I like 780 bars and 170 cranks.

I tend to be rough on rear wheels, rims, tires and hubs. I also need to have a spare shock for my full squish. I try to always have a hardtail too, finally could afford a Chromag so hopefully that’s a forever bike more or less. Luckily both bikes are xd boost 29er so a dead wheel or tire doesn’t kill the next ride.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm 6'4" with a fighting weight in the high 180s, but find myself a shade over 200 now after some ortho issues had cut my riding by about 70% over the last six months. Even though I'm not the tallest here, I see pictures of myself on XL road frames and they look like a 26" mtb under me.


----------



## plepgeat (Dec 23, 2021)

A hair under six-foot-six, 270 pounds, 36" inseam, size fifteen shoe. 

Santa Cruz Tallboy 4 Carbon R build, XXL, with clipless pedals and a 30 tooth Absolute Black oval chainring to help my 53-year-old knees on the local 10% grades.


----------



## bigE29er (Jul 26, 2019)

6'8" 255lbs
Ventana Wolfram XXXL


----------



## plepgeat (Dec 23, 2021)

PowerTripp said:


> 41 years old, (6'5", 260lbs, 37" inseam, thick body frame, XXL hands, size 15 shoe...


Damn, you're a dozen years younger than me and almost exactly the same size - I'm ten pounds heavier and have an inch less leg. If you ride clipless pedals, the Giro Rumble VR is a really good size 15 shoe and they're on sale.


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

plepgeat said:


> Damn, you're a dozen years younger than me and almost exactly the same size - I'm ten pounds heavier and have an inch less leg. If you ride clipless pedals, the Giro Rumble VR is a really good size 15 shoe and they're on sale.


on sale where?


----------



## Gabe8410 (Sep 3, 2020)

6'3" and 370lbs. Riding a NP Scout 290, 2021.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

ncj01 said:


> Here's me, 225lbs buck naked after my mornin' constitutional (simmer down, not in the photo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5'11 Cannondale trail 8.


----------



## grahamgee (6 mo ago)

Melbourne, AU
6'4" - 220lbs (101kg)
MTB is a 2021 Ibis Ripmo XL
Roadie is a 58cm Cervelo Caledonia 5
Started back on the bike a few years ago now at 253lbs (115kg) and have kept it off with regular riding of both


----------



## Ih8Hondas (5 mo ago)

I'm a lanky bastard. One month from turning 31, 6'5" and 180-185lbs in gear. XXXL hands (usually make XXL gloves work though), size 14US feet, and 36" inseam. Just bought a used 2021 Knolly Chilcotin. First proper mtb I've ever had. Been racing motocross since I was a little kid so I always instantly destroyed the walmart bikes I had back then (broken forks, taco wheels, etc). We'll see if I can tear up this beefcake of a bike as well.


----------



## plasmajab (6 mo ago)

6' even and 240lbs. Im kinda chubby. Riding a 22 norco bigfoot 3 (fatbike).. Hoping that hill attacks and ripping trail will help the numbers to go down!


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Former Clyde here. I’m 5’9” and have gone from 245 to 192 in the past couple of years. 

Rode a Specialized Fuse (aluminum hard tail w/120mm fork) for the past 2 years. 

Last week a I got a Fezzari Signal Peak. 120 front/115 rear. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swolie74 (11 mo ago)

Swolie74 said:


> 6'3, Started my weight loss around this time last year... was 390 then, lost consistent weight all the way down to 315 around August then took a week long vacation and never got back on track. Currently around 325-330 and want to kick it into high gear again. Back then I was just working out using an Aerodyne fan bike but since November i've been biking into work 2-3x a week and doing longer rides on the weekend. I want to be in the low 200's by around now next year... 2lbs a week is all it will take. I cant take spending time in a gym anymore... I spent most my life in one of those boxes and crave the outdoors


Might as well update, current weight *265*. Was stuck around 270's for a month but after throwing in a few extra workouts the last two weeks the scale is moving in the right direction again. Biking into work 4x-5x a week (would be every day except it's monsoon season in AZ and as committed as I am, I refuse to ride into work in the rain). I attribute the weight loss stagnation on the fact that my "long" rides are done indoors now on a smart trainer.... tough to fit in a long ride when it's +90* before the sun even comes up... I can't wait for the temps to start dropping again.


----------



## PaulTheNoob (5 mo ago)

6'3" and 260lbs with a whopping 37.5" + cycling inseam.

Currently riding something much too small but I am planning to get an XXL Marlin 7. The relatively short-ish reach of the older geometry works well with the size of the frame, accommodating my looonnnnggg legs.


----------



## BigDadBike (4 mo ago)

Shredster305 said:


> Newb baby shredder lol 6'3 started at 550lbs, down to 280lbs with the help of these
> 
> 2020 Trek Marlin 7
> View attachment 1945200
> ...


This was the comment that inspired me to take the plunge and dive in. Bought a used 2021 Trek Marlin 7 this week but the Rockshox Judy bottoms out as soon as I start pedalling. Everything I've read suggests a rigid fork, which I like the idea of anyway. Did you switch to a rigid? If so, any makes/ models you'd recommend for a 400lb 29er?


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

New bike day. Not a new bike but a 2016 Specialized Demo 8 S works carbon frame. 6’/295lbs. 650lbs spring on a new DHX2. Since I’m near 50, I don’t jump so I had the suspension shop set it up as a marshmallow. It’s soooo smooth.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

PaulTheNoob said:


> 6'3" and 260lbs with a whopping 37.5" + cycling inseam.
> 
> Currently riding something much too small but I am planning to get an XXL Marlin 7. The relatively short-ish reach of the older geometry works well with the size of the frame, accommodating my looonnnnggg legs.
> View attachment 1996886



I gots a questionstion for you. I am the same height (6' 2.5'' actually) and inseam as you. Ridiculously long legs. Does that mean that we need a shorter reach than what is trendy? I'm riding a 2019 stumpjumper which has a shorter reach by modern standards, but it feels pretty good. That said I haven't really tried out a super long reach bike.

My other bikes are a surly krampus and V1 middlechild, so still not super stretched. Are we short reach people?

Likewise all my bikes have relatively slack seat tube angles but I'm also not too bothered by that, although everyone says I need a steeper one especially with my legs. Should I just quit my bitchin and ride or am I missing out on a major revelation here?


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

DaddyFatStax said:


> I gots a questionstion for you. I am the same height (6' 2.5'' actually) and inseam as you. Ridiculously long legs. Does that mean that we need a shorter reach than what is trendy? I'm riding a 2019 stumpjumper which has a shorter reach by modern standards, but it feels pretty good. That said I haven't really tried out a super long reach bike.
> 
> My other bikes are a surly krampus and V1 middlechild, so still not super stretched. Are we short reach people?
> 
> Likewise all my bikes have relatively slack seat tube angles but I'm also not too bothered by that, although everyone says I need a steeper one especially with my legs. Should I just quit my bitchin and ride or am I missing out on a major revelation here?



I am 6'3" and a little more more leg than average for my size. I could probably go down a reach size with a few bikes I've owned/tried but because of the long legs I am already struggling with too low of a stack on everything so its just not an option on anything I have seen. * your Stumpy has a tall stack.


----------



## PaulTheNoob (5 mo ago)

DaddyFatStax said:


> I gots a questionstion for you. I am the same height (6' 2.5'' actually) and inseam as you. Ridiculously long legs. Does that mean that we need a shorter reach than what is trendy? I'm riding a 2019 stumpjumper which has a shorter reach by modern standards, but it feels pretty good. That said I haven't really tried out a super long reach bike.
> 
> My other bikes are a surly krampus and V1 middlechild, so still not super stretched. Are we short reach people?
> 
> Likewise all my bikes have relatively slack seat tube angles but I'm also not too bothered by that, although everyone says I need a steeper one especially with my legs. Should I just quit my bitchin and ride or am I missing out on a major revelation here?


I am no expert on bike sizing so I can only speak of my own experience.

The reach would depend on arm length, I would think, and my arm length is more average for my height which is still LOONNGGGG. Someone with proportionally long arms and legs likely would be able to do better with a longer reach and I could probably ride a bike with a 500mm reach.

I think trying different bikes to see how they fit is the best practice and for me, the XXL Marlin frame size felt 'right'. It felt like the bike was made for me. When I sat on an XL Marlin, the seat was too high so I was bent forward. It looked really awkward. The XXL just looked far more comfortable. 

I sat on a Kona XL and it was objectively too small. I sat on an XL Orbea Alma H50 and the reach was good but the stack was too low
and the seat tube was too short. I was comically bent forward. Specialized and Giant both have good options for me but nothing was in stock so given that the Marlin fit so well, we decided to make it work and do some upgrades as part of the terms of sale.

I'll post a pic of what I am currently riding. I am dutifully paying down the Marlin 7, which is waiting at the shop for next season!









The ride position still isn't optimum On this ol' bike, even with the modifications....


----------



## PaulTheNoob (5 mo ago)

Ray Lee said:


> I am 6'3" and a little more more leg than average for my size. I could probably go down a reach size with a few bikes I've owned/tried but because of the long legs I am already struggling with too low of a stack on everything so its just not an option on anything I have seen. * your Stumpy has a tall stack.


This is my cycling life. The pain is real!!!


----------



## gmr2048 (Feb 6, 2004)

Are we still updating this thread?

I'm 6'6. 275#. 50+ years old. Currently riding a 2006ish Titus Racer-X, but I'm actually here at the moment loking for a <=$2k XXL upgrade. Also, trying to lasso a unicorn and find an honest politician.


----------



## welskamp (6 mo ago)

I'm 6'6" and 232lbs. This is my first XXL frame, and I think it feels good. No aches or pains. I do find the proportions of an XXL frame completely missing, huge seatpost that sticks out. But otherwise happy with the setup


----------



## MTB_Underdog (Jul 8, 2020)

6'2", down to 241 from a high of 275 (out of work and sitting on my butt for 12 weeks with an AC separation last summer). Riding an XL Stumpy, I have the opposite build of the other recent posters. Long torso, short legs. I have a 30" inseam, pain in the butt to buy anything long sleeve. XL-T shirts fit when I can find them, usually wind up with XXL to get the length I need.


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

im a freshman thats 6ft 1in and stuck on a med because i can afford a new bike 
still love me evil tho!


----------



## Mountain207 (2 mo ago)

6’1.5”, 275, 32” inseam. Current bike is a 2005 Jamis XLT in size 19”, and it’s really small. On order is a Large 2022 Santa Cruz Chameleon AL MX R. I’m between sizes on the Chameleon, but reading geo charts and sitting in similar bikes (no Santa Cruz Chameleons locally), I believe I made the right choice. Very excited for the new bike day on the horizon!


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

5'11", 225#, 32" inseam. Just picked up a Motobecane HAL Comp Boost this summer on sale. Updated a few parts to fit my needs.


----------



## Matt The Hammer (3 mo ago)

I'm 7'4" 520








Tell Hogan I'm coming for him on my Lapierre size XXXL


----------



## BigTowerJ (1 mo ago)

6’1 270lbs . Long legs and arms. Wide shoulders and hips. Started on a 2022L large tallboy and really like it. Got a chance to demo a 2023 Hightower C S build in XL and was sold right there and then. Got a chance to take it out to my local trails and it felt so much better. I was able to climb, jump , and take turns with so much more confidence. I’m still able to man handle the bike also. I don’t think I can go back to a Large frame now.


----------



## PaulTheNoob (5 mo ago)

PaulTheNoob said:


> 6'3" and 260lbs with a whopping 37.5" + cycling inseam.
> 
> Currently riding something much too small but I am planning to get an XXL Marlin 7. The relatively short-ish reach of the older geometry works well with the size of the frame, accommodating my looonnnnggg legs.
> View attachment 1996886


Update. The Trek Marlin 7 XXL is home!!



















The seat is set at my actual ride height will give a good indication of how long my legs really are!!


----------



## Mr Grenade Mc Boom (8 d ago)

Howdy.

I'm 5' 8" and 230.

Riding a 2019 Trek Stache, I think it's a medium...









Spokes hate me.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

188cm, and post-Covid, (and up about 19kg), I'm around 290 and working it off.

This beast is the stiffest bike I've ever ridden. 
After flexing the hell out of so many bikes, I imagine it feels like a typical bike feels for someone around 175.

Here it is, shaking out new bars, shock, frame bag, and winter tires.


----------



## willy_skipper (2 d ago)

Hi lads,

Glad to be here and to find this interesting forum!

Please allow me to introduce myself. I am 6’7 feet (201cm), inseam 97 cm (38 inch), pretty ape like with long legs and arms. Currently riding Norco Fluid HT 1 XL (500mm reach, 637 mm stack, 677mm eTT). Bike is upgraded with 200mm dropper and Renthal 800mm 35mm riser bars with 50 mm stem. All spacers are below bars and saddle is forward. I don't hit bars with my knees, there is enough space.

I find my position on bike OK, although when climbing not so steep fire roads I tend to lean on bars with my fingers (not with hands) to increase my upper body position. I imagine that I need more stack. On downhill I also feel OK since I am not radical sailor. I love technical but no so steep downhills. People tell me that I need longer bike, but I have never tried longer bike before.

Currently looking forward for new FS Trail/AM bike. New Norco Fluid XXL, new and old Fuel EX XXL, Stumpy Evo S6, new Vitus Mythique XL and maybe Pole Evolink K4 are considered. Even Pole Taival looks great!


----------

